#xubuntu 2007-09-03
<cheeseboy> can someone here help me with grub?
<cheeseboy> im getting error 17
<cheeseboy> 17 : Cannot mount selected partitionThis error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<cheeseboy> i don't know what i did wrong
<Jester45> could you pastebin your grub conf
<cheeseboy> my menu.lst?
<Jester45> yes
<cheeseboy> http://rafb.net/p/iE37vW78.html
<Jester45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> and do you have a /dev/sda3
<Jester45> and what filesystem type is it
<cheeseboy> sda3 is reiserfs
<Jester45> is that the only thing in your list
<cheeseboy> only thing that is commented
<cheeseboy> isnt*
<Jester45> are you sure
<cheeseboy> 99
<cheeseboy> yep thats all there is
<Jester45> how about something about a default
<Jester45> defualt 0 ?
<cheeseboy> um
<cheeseboy> h/o
<Pumpernickel> Was the setup on this machine working before, or is this a new install?
<Jester45> oo what about reiserfs v4 ?
<cheeseboy> Pumpernickel install to my pendrive
<Pumpernickel> Ick.
<cheeseboy> Jester45
<cheeseboy> # general configuration:
<cheeseboy> timeout   5
<cheeseboy> default   1
<cheeseboy> color light-blue/black light-cyan/blue
<Jester45> so is that paste the 2nd kernel listed?
<cheeseboy> no
<Jester45> well... you pasted the wrong kernel list
<cheeseboy> ?
<Jester45> grub counts 0 as the first number
<Jester45> so default 0 is the list kernel default 1 is the 2nd
<Jester45> just as h(s)da1 is 0,0 for grub but hda2 is 0,1
<cheeseboy> so change defalut 1 to 0 ?
<Jester45> yes then it should try to boot from the one you pasted
<cheeseboy> arg i dont want to reboot
<cheeseboy> can i use qemu to test it?
<cheeseboy> arg still error 17
<Jester45> paste your whole menu
<cheeseboy> http://rafb.net/p/d7nsor58.html
<cheeseboy> Jester45 grub is on mbr btw
<cheeseboy> its on hda1
<cheeseboy> sda1*
<cheeseboy> Jester45 any idea?
<mikubuntu>  i got google earth on, but every time i try to zoom on an area, i get some 'panoramia' snapshot, then screenfreeze...
<mikubuntu> does anyone have any experience with this?  could it be related to an update that doesn't seem to be taking?
<FranciscoPadilla> How can I increase the overall brightness in Xubuntu? Videos on YouTube look too dark. The brightness setting on my monitor is set to the maximun; however, in Windows I could get my screen brighter. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
<Pumpernickel> !info xgamma | FranciscoPadilla
<ubotu> franciscopadilla: xgamma: X client - xgamma. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 56 kB
<cheeseboy> how do i mount a lvm partition from live cd?
<Jester45> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<m0u5e> how do i change the title of my terminal without actually selecting terminal>title (is there a command i can use?)
<m0u5e> is there a way to have all my wallpapers in a folder, and instead of using a 'list' i can just tell xfce i want it to cycle through all these pictures in the folder?
<m0u5e> how do you set the period of time it'll cycle through each wall paper on the backdrops.list?
<xork> m0u5e: still here?
<m0u5e> xork : yeah
<xork> in a terminal
<xork> type crontab -e
<xork> enter in a line */1 * * * * killall -USR1 xfdesktop
<xork> and you should be golden for a wallpaper switch every minute
<m0u5e> xork: thx dude :)
<xork> change /1 to /5 or /10 or whatever
<xork> np
<xork> crontab -l to make sure it's loaded
<xork> but should be
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<alnokta> could it be a bug? xarchiver cannot decompress .bz2 while  bunzip2 file works okay ?
<Ramla> possibly
<funbitz> hi. i have a question. how can i copy to the windows partition something i downloaded in ubuntu?
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<TheSheep> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SoulChild> hi all, is there a kernelpatch or something to change the way the Text is displayed in boot (without splash)??? I want more colors like in gentoo.
<TheSheep> SoulChild: you can disable the splash, but no colors for you
<TheSheep> SoulChild: it's not kernel, it's init scripts
<farbeyonddriven> hi, i am trying to load xubuntu onto my xbox... but i pop the CD in and it goes through all the loading... then to a blank screen... after that nothing happens, anyone know why?
<farbeyonddriven> anyone here atm?
<TheSheep> farbeyonddriven: yes, but we don't know
<farbeyonddriven> oh..
<farbeyonddriven> no idea at all?
<farbeyonddriven> #evolutionx
<hellekin> I have a Pentax Optio E20 that loads nicely on my Debian, but doesn't pop up on the Ubuntu. Logs say it's registered but then, it fails
<hellekin>  usb 2-1: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address
<hellekin> 9
<hellekin> sd 11:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<hellekin> sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_ABORT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<hellekin>  end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 1983984
<alnokta> another thing, why we cannot paste to desktop?
<TheSheep> alnokta: because the version of xfdesktop that actually uses the same libs as thunar is still being written
<alnokta> TheSheep, ah..what about the xarchiver thing?
<TheSheep> alnokta: what about xarchiver?
<alnokta> TheSheep, <alnokta> could it be a bug? xarchiver cannot decompress .bz2 while  bunzip2 file works okay ?
<TheSheep> alnokta: no idea, you might make a bug report and attach the archive you weren't able to decompress
<TheSheep> alnokta: best on bug.xfce.org
<TheSheep> bugs.
<TheSheep> alnokta: the author of xarchiver is pretty active and likes to receive bug reports
<alnokta> TheSheep, really..i would love if they could add a progress bar ;)
<TheSheep> alnokta: I think they work on it
<TheSheep> "they" being the single person who wrote the whole xarchiver ;)
<alnokta> TheSheep, i'm trying to use gender neutral , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_they
<alnokta> :)
* TheSheep prevers Spivak
<TheSheep> prefers
<alnokta> which means?
<TheSheep> spivak pronouns
<TheSheep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spivak_pronouns
<TheSheep> or completely neutral:
<TheSheep> "really I waould love if one could add a progress bar"
<alnokta> one without some ;)
<TheSheep> alnokta: you know that "a/an" is derieved from "one" in English?
<alnokta> how? TS
<TheSheep> alnokta: initially people used 'one' instead of it, then they contracted it to 'a' or 'an'
<alnokta> one monkey a monkey
<alnokta> then came one who made things difficult by splitting :P
<aboyousif> hello guys
<aboyousif> anybody face strange thing using backspace with screen ?
<alnokta> aboyousif, #screen
<TheSheep> aboyousif: no
<aboyousif> i mean screen (the virtual terminals ) application
<alnokta> yes
<aboyousif> i can't get backspace to work with it
<Ramla> yeah, xfce4-terminal has that bug
<Ramla> you can go around it at least by connecting to localhost with ssh
<alnokta> Ramla, what version?
<Ramla> if you don't want to run sshd, i'm out of advice other than using another terminal (or not using screen)
<Ramla> alnokta: afaik it hasn't been fixed to any version
<aboyousif> Terminal 0.2.6 (Xfce 4.4.0) & Screen version 4.00.03 (FAU) 23-Oct-06 .. that is what i have now
<alnokta> Ramla, no problems here
<Ramla> alnokta: what exactly do you do?
<alnokta> Ramla, i opened screen, typed something, then deleted it by backspace
<Ramla> hmm
<Ramla> i've got 0.2.6
<Ramla> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2925
<ubotu> XFCE bug 2925 in general "backspace key (and the keyboard generally) in GNU screen doesn't work correctly" [Normal,New] 
<Ben_Cs> hello
<alnokta> aboyousif, do you know arabic?
<logmein> hola??
<logmein> hay alguien??
<hellekin> it works on Debian and doesn't on Xubuntu. Go figure.
<Jester45> what doesnt
<cheeseboy> how do i mount a lvm partition from the live cd?
<Jester45> cheeseboy, why cant your mount it like normal
<cheeseboy> because its lvm
<cheeseboy> and live cd doesnt have support for lvm built in
<Jester45> but you can mount lvm on a install why not a livecd
<Jester45> do you need a kernel module?
<cheeseboy> yes
<cheeseboy> i did it once but i cant find the how to again
<Jester45> make your own cd :) or a kernel on a second disk you can use
<cheeseboy> i destroyed grub
<cheeseboy> i want to chroot then fix it
<Jester45> i would say not to use lvm as your root then :) because your about out of luck unless you can take the drive out and put it in a 2nd computer or make your own livecd or possibly use a 2nd cd to store the kernel with the module
<cheeseboy> Jester45 all i had to do was install it then probe it from live cd
<copasetic> does anyone know how to install java and flash player
<copasetic> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cheeseboy> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-jre
<Jester45> you also need sun-java6-plugin
<Jester45> if you want java in firefox
<Jester45> cheeseboy, thats all a thought you had to do
<mcasadevall_> How do I disable programs from opening up on startup? Its like it saved a session from when I installed, and I haven't been able to stop the same apps (emacs, terminal, and synpatics from opening on login)
<Jester45> mcasadevall_, disable the sessions at menu -> settings 0> session and startup
<hellekin> anyone has problems with openoffice ? It just doesn't fire, and if it does, it doesn't open nor create new documents. At some point after I insisted too much, the kernel froze.
<alnokta> insisted :)
<hellekin> yes, I started clicking the icon in frustration :)
<hellekin> suddenly... Nothing
<hellekin> ok, reinstalled everything but openoffice-gnome and openoffice-gtk
<hellekin> works
<aorion> ello
<The-Kernel> ei
<aorion> I'm trying to change the boot mode after a workaround i had to do to get xubuntu to install, but there is supposed to be an /etc/inittab file that is not there.
<aorion> where would I find this in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> aorion: what are you trying to do?
<zellfaze> may i ask a question
<TheSheep> zellfaze: you already did
<zellfaze> ok
<OwdGitRon> zellfaze: Please do!
<zellfaze> um im having some sound problems
<TheSheep> zellfaze: sorry
<zellfaze> they have to do with oss things
<aorion> i found it, deeper searching, thanks TheSheep
<zellfaze> alsa and oss are clashing i think
<zellfaze> that is my problem that i need help with
<zellfaze> i wasnt trying to be rude
<zellfaze> most of the oss applications either dont make sound or generate an error then dont make sound
<zellfaze> they will make sound though if they are the only prgm that uses oss open
<zellfaze> so i guess it would be oss prgms clashing not oss and alsa
<zellfaze> any ideas?
<zellfaze> ok if noone has any ideas......
<don> Hello everyone. How are things?
<zellfaze> Good I guess.
<zellfaze> all right then good bye.
<NCommander> hi
<don> Good to hear. I had a question. I just downloade and burned Xubuntu 7.0.4 onto a CD-RW. when I try to boot and install off this cd, it says that it can't load the Kernal 'linux' and asks me to type in what to boot... What is it I need to do to fix this?
<martinez> hi
<martinez> can i install alternate xubuntu without xfce, but with jwm or something lighter than xfce?
<TheSheep> martinez: install ubuntu server
<TheSheep> martinez: and add whatever you need
<martinez> where i get ubuntu server? it is ubuntu install disc?
<martinez> i have ubuntu 7.05-desktop-i386, this is it?
<TheSheep> martinez: I think that both ubuntu and xubuntu disks have the 'install server' option
<TheSheep> martinez: this installs only the base packages, without a desktop environment
<martinez> ok, only text-base mode, or some jwm or twm environments
<TheSheep> martinez: although if you want it that light, you are probably better off with a different distro
<TheSheep> martinez: debian, for example
<TheSheep> martinez: because ubuntu is optimized for the desktop (in the usability sense, not in the sense of compiler flags)
<martinez> Intel x86 family 6 model 8 32-bit 133, 128MB, graph S3 Inc. Savage4, disk 8GB.
<martinez> can i run ubuntu server o it?
<TheSheep> martinez: depends on what you want the server to do
<TheSheep> martinez: ubuntu-server will install and run on it
<martinez> only start system, configure sound, play simple games and have simple environment (it's  ofr my daddy)
<TheSheep> martinez: should do well
<martinez> ok, thx
<cheeseboy> is there a way to link my xbox controllers axis to the mouse cursor ?
<abedo> geeks , I'm working from a live CD , & I want to install the grub using " grub-install hda " but it gave me read-only fileSystem only , & chmod doesnt work , any suggestion?!
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: I'd look at xorg.conf and the evdev input driver
<cheeseboy> evdev ?
<darrend> why would I be getting "can't access tty; job control turned off" when trying to boot a new laptop from a feisty live cd?
<darrend> I know the cd is ok, it works on other machines
<TheSheep> darrend: any other error?
<darrend> no, just that - then I get dropped to a built-in ash prompt
<TheSheep> darrend: dmesg?
<darrend> google seems to suggest this wsa common on dapper cds
<darrend> I have no commands available at all other than ash builtins
<TheSheep> darrend: this is common whenever your system fails to mount root
<TheSheep> darrend: sata?
<darrend> yep
<darrend> previously booted vista
<darrend> could vista have screwed something?
<TheSheep> darrend: no
<darrend> any idea how I get it to boot from the cd?
<TheSheep> darrend: but if it's a sata cd drive, you might need some additional options for the kernel
<TheSheep> darrend: press f1 on the boot screen
<cheeseboy> TheSheep what "Protocol" should i put?
<darrend> rebooting it..
<TheSheep> darrend: you can also search the forums for a ready solution
<darrend> yeah, I googled, but didn't actually find a fix.
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: what protocol does that device use?
<darrend> found plenty of others from about the time dapper was released with the same issue though
<cheeseboy> TheSheep its an xbox control and im not sure
<TheSheep> darrend: forums will givce you less results, but morefocused
<darrend> one answer from someone who said he changed the uuid of the drive (?)
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: try asking on #xbox or something
<darrend> so presumably he was booting from disk, not live cd
<TheSheep> darrend: but he booted for hdd, not cd
<TheSheep> darrend: exactly
<darrend> TheSheep: well I'll search forums again, but have had no luck there so far..
* darrend searches
<hyper__ch> Ubuntu on a Sony Ericsson P990: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QyVJgw-H5l8   --> I guess it's a fake ;)
<darrend> TheSheep: looks like the piix module issue might be it.. booting to xfce desktop now
<darrend> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3118704&postcount=8
<hyper__ch> hiho TheSheep
<hyper__ch> hiho The-Kern1l
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: isn't that openmoko?
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: what's openmoko?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: the platform, I mean
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: I still have no clue waht that ist
<hyper__ch> -t
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: cheaper opensource iphone with linux
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: and open hardware specs
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: no clue :)
<m0u5e> any good docks for xubuntu?
<m0u5e> awn doesnt have xubuntu support -__-;
<TheSheep> m0u5e: xfce4-panel is nice
<m0u5e> TheSheep: i want something for compiz-fusion though :D
<hyper__ch> m0u5e: then install it
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YR4ezMgRlWo
<m0u5e> hyper__ch: but i cant configure it and affinity wont work since i'm on xfce
<hyper__ch> m0u5e: trevios packages are supposed to work
<m0u5e> hyper__ch: thx, ill chekc it out
<hyper__ch> http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/dists/feisty/eyecandy/index.html
<m0u5e> is there a way to make my icons bigger using the xfce4 panel?
<m0u5e> they're really small right now...
<TheSheep> m0u5e: yes, right click on the panel, click customize and slide the slider
<hyper__ch> watching now all those openmoko clips :)
<m0u5e> doesnt make my icons bigger though
<TheSheep> m0u5e: what icon theme?
<TheSheep> m0u5e: maybe this theme doesn't have bigger icons?
<m0u5e> err let me check...
<m0u5e> im using tango
<m0u5e> (accidentally closed the window lol)
<TheSheep> m0u5e: that's weird
<Ramla> My panel scales even small icons to huge size (i know i chose my opera icon to be 16x16)
<m0u5e> omg i want a moko
<m0u5e> maybe after i restart X the icons will get larger -_-;
<TheSheep> m0u5e: boy our icon-enlargin patch!
<TheSheep> buy
<m0u5e> lol
<yallax> heyas guys, just installed xubuntu on a laptop with 700mhz/64mb ram/18gb hd ..but it runs slooow.. is there any guides on how i could speed up xunbutu? or any advice what i could install for a very novice user who only wants the computer to "Work" and be able to run office apps
<m0u5e> wish they rounded the edges for the xfce4 panel
<m0u5e> that would make it so much better :D
<TheSheep> m0u5e: LIES!
<m0u5e> lol
<TheSheep> m0u5e: you can do it with a gtk engine
<m0u5e> TheSheep: hmm how?
<TheSheep> m0u5e: you write your own engine that displays this kind of windows with rounded enges
<m0u5e> TheSheep: -___-;
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I like that one:  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=S5xj3FLb2Ew&mode=related&search=
<m0u5e> yallax: whats slow?
<jarnos> yallax, try to get more RAM
<yallax> :/ wish i could.. but he has only 64mb..and buying more of this kinf is more expensive than ddr2 :P
<m0u5e> xubuntu is supposed to run on 64mb though right?
<m0u5e> if its so slow, maybe they should up the sys requirements -_-;
<TheSheep> m0u5e: yes, but if you want to run some applications too, you need more ;)
<m0u5e> TheSheep: lol
<m0u5e> there must be some ways to tweak right?
<TheSheep> m0u5e: yes, but forget about fast firefox or openoffice
<yallax> ermh.. sorry guys.. i was told is was 64mb ram and 700mhz.. but checked in memtest now, to be on the safe side.. its 112mb ram and 1ghz
<yallax> + video ram
<TheSheep> yallax: that should be relatively fast
<yallax> startup is slow as hell..5min ..and opening network config ..takes a long time..same for firefox
<m0u5e> hmm enlightenment looks pretty cool...
<yallax> guys.. is there a app that lets me search/view networks in range? i have a netgear rangemax pcmia card in the laptop. but i see no network icon or such on the taskbar, network config only shows it as configured
<TheSheep> yallax: wifiradar or something maybe
<m0u5e> yallax: yes sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<m0u5e> yallax: then, nm-applet --sm-diable
<yallax> ok..ill try that
<Armadillio> i'm in precalculus, can anyone recommend me a good math app?
<TheSheep> bc
<m0u5e> is smbfs compiled into the kernel by default? or do i have to do it :X
<Jester45> i think you just need to apt-get it
<m0u5e> i just modprobe -l and it said: modprobe -l | grep smbfs
<m0u5e> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/fs/smbfs/smbfs.ko
<m0u5e> does this mean i already have it? :(
<KlrSpz> so does anyone know how to (with mplayer) a) have it properly stop your screensaver, b) map the MOUSE_BTN0 properly?
<KlrSpz> and does anyone use x11vnc? it's SO SLOW for me, any tips?
<TheSheep> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
#xubuntu 2007-09-04
<LaW> i need help
<LaW> i have a hp with a 64bit amd
<LaW> i run the live cd and it loads only so far
<LaW> i get to what i assume is the desktop and it just makes a noise and does nothing else
<Jester45> so... it booted?
<LaW> no error msg no nothing just makes that
<LaW> noise
<LaW> yeah it booted
<Jester45> is there a mouse
<LaW> yeah
<LaW> i can move it around just fine
<Jester45> and what was the noise... did it come from inside the computer and just beep or was it from the speakers
<LaW> but i don't see no tools no nothing
<Jester45> press alt+f2
<LaW> it coming from the speakers
<Jester45> and type xfce4-panel then press run
<LaW> hold on brb
<KayN> jerter45 its that guy who told you he'd be right bacl
<KayN> back
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> so does pressing alt +f2 open anything?
<KayN> i was on the computer that i had the issue with
<KayN> i have to load ubuntu back up
<KayN> you know what another thing i have to use the live acpi=off to get it to boot all the way up to the point i am talking to otherwise it doens't wor
<Jester45> i work with a pc like that
<Jester45> real pain when your only accessing via ssh
<KayN> if i don't do it that way it get stuck at config network interface
<KayN> so when it loads up and starts to make that noise press alt+f2
<Jester45> once your at the desktop
<KayN> yeah that didn't work
<Jester45> it didnt open anything?
<KayN> no
<KayN> it didn't do anything
<KayN> anyone there
<Jester45> hey tommy
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Jester45> hi
<The-Kernel> hey
<The-Kernel> school tomorrow
<Ben_Cs> what's up?
<Ben_Cs> yeh?
<Ben_Cs> i have a month and a half till next semester
<Jester45> im converting a dv dto animated gif :)
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: where do you live?
<Jester45> dvd*
<Ben_Cs> got today an ipod shuffle. what a cool little gadget :)
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: Israel
<Ben_Cs> banshee is best for ipod right?
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: THE PROMISE LAND?!?! Yeah that's cool
<The-Kernel> gkpod and Amorok work fine
<Ben_Cs> yup, the promised land :)
<Ben_Cs> you mean gtkpod?
<The-Kernel> yea
<The-Kernel> sorry
<Ben_Cs> k
<Ben_Cs> googled it
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: so your choice for syncing ipod is amarok?
<Aorion> ello
<Aorion> sorry to bother, but i'm trying to install zsnes on an older laptop (not this one i'm using to chat) but the other laptop does not have the internet
<Aorion> what is the best way to resolve package dependencies?
<Aorion> i keep trying to run it, it give me a list of libraries and says (core dumped) and simply refuses to run and doesnt give an error when I run in xfce
<Aorion> i tried to install sdl like it says to, but the sdl install tries to overwrite the sdl... that is already there, so it isnt the problem
<Aorion> and normally i have good success on a third computer that uses kubuntu with adept, etc. because adept resolves all of the packages
<Aorion> my problem is that it cant connect to the internet, so i cant use adept or synaptic, and there is no place to get a super-package of all required files
<Aorion> >< see, im in a tight spot
<Jester45> Aorion, why not manually install
<Mlittle> anyone in?
<Mlittle> i took the admin off my account and can't seem to get it back
<Mlittle> seems I don't have the privledges
<Mlittle> but it's the only account
<Jester45> Mlittle, you took off the sudo rights? if so then reboot and select recovery mode at the grub menu
<Mlittle> what's the grub menu?
<Jester45> it shows before the xubunut loading image
<Jester45> says loading grub stage 1.5 ....
<Mlittle> ok, and I hit a hot key or something?
<Jester45> then might give a press esc for menu in 3 ... 2... 1.. then boots
<Jester45> esc
<Mlittle> cool cool, i'll let you know if it works
<Jester45> you should beable to just hold it down
<Jester45> might make the internal speaker beep alot
<Mlittle> haha we'll see, thanks
<Eldre2> Excuse me, I'm attempting to install Enemy Territory 2.60, but I can't find a path which I have permission to use as my Symbolic Link thing.
<Jester45> what do you need in your path
<Eldre2> I need to put my "symbolic links" there.  Is that what you mean?
<Eldre2> Actually, not "put" them there, "create" them there.
<cheeseboy> how do i hide all the stuff on my desktop?
<Jester45> but what you are trying to point to. you have permission in ~/
<Jester45> aka /home/usename/
<Eldre2> Checking...
<Jester45> cheeseboy, please be a bit more specific about this "stuff"
<Eldre2> I'm trying to put them in ~/bin
<Jester45> ok
<cheeseboy> Jester45: hide all the icons so my desktop looks empty
<Eldre2> Because the default was /usr/local/bin, but that wouldn't give me permission either.
<Jester45> cheeseboy, you could remove the stuff and turn off the device icons via desktop settings
<Jester45> Eldre2, your user by defualt only can write stuff to ~/ anything outside of that it cant
<cheeseboy> thnx
<Jester45> Eldre2, so... couldnt you just move the stuff on your desktop to ~/bin
<Eldre2> Thanks Jester45.  I just sent it to ~!
<Jester45> i know symbolic links are cool and fun but they arent the anser to everything
<Jester45> brb
<Mlittle> it worked!
<Jester45> welcome
<Mlittle> but i'm still having trouble gettin my widescreen recognized on this ancient computer
<Jester45> try running /usr/bin/xvidtune
<Jester45> and mess a bit with the wider option
<tonyyarusso> sudo apt-get new-computer :P
<Mlittle> new computer on wednesday i hope
<Jester45> seg fault
<Mlittle> kk, reboot
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> sudo faster processor
<Kr4t05> Is there anyone here?
<Jester45> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kr4t05> I'm having issues with eth0.
<Kr4t05> I'm using a Dell Latitude LS laptop with Xubuntu Feisty, and eth0 worked fine at first, but it's stopped working for no readily apparant reason.
<Kr4t05> I haven't changed and network settings, haven't installed any updates, nothing.
<Jester45> have you tried disabling then enableing it
<Kr4t05> Jester45: No... One second.
<Jester45> what about the network cable
<Kr4t05> Jester45: I only have one network cable available... But, one second.
<Jester45> does it have a connected light ?
<cheeseboy> why cant i change my password ?
<cheeseboy> (current) UNIX password:
<cheeseboy> You must wait longer to change your password
<cheeseboy> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<cheeseboy> passwd: password unchanged
<SuprUsr> Jester45: Sorry about that, I was stealing^H^H^H^H^H borrowing the ethernet cable from my parent's PC.
<Kr4t05> Jester45: Disabled... Enabled... Testing.
<Kr4t05> No dice.
<Jester45> cheeseboy, what are you running
<cheeseboy> passwd
<Jester45> huumm
<Jester45> did you just make the user
<cheeseboy> no
<Kr4t05> Eh...
<cheeseboy> my sister got my pass so i want to chnge it
<Kr4t05> Jester45: Any ideas?
<Jester45> got a live cd?
<Kr4t05> Jester45: Yeah, it worked fine in DSL.
<Kr4t05> And Windows. :/
<Kr4t05> That rules out hardware failiure.
<Kr4t05> Ah!
<Kr4t05> I just went into tty1, and I saw a huge debug message.
<Kr4t05> Something about "eth0: transmit timed out, tx_status 00 status e000.
<Kr4t05> Followed  by a transmit list.
<Kr4t05> Also, boot times are abnormally slow.
<cheeseboy> whats the problem ?
<Kr4t05> the wired ethernet on my laptop doesn't work properly. :/
<Kr4t05> It's a 3Com 3c905C-TX/TX-M
<cheeseboy> what kernel ?
<Kr4t05> 2.6.20-15-generic
<rici> could it be a problem with whatever you're plugging the cable into at the other end?
<Kr4t05> Shouldn't be.
<Kr4t05> This setup worked fine before.
<cheeseboy> Kr4t05 update that
<Kr4t05> cheeseboy: Update the laptop?
<cheeseboy> Kr4t05 the kernel
<Kr4t05> Em... Impossible without net access? Or is there some magic voodoo that I'm unaware of.
<cheeseboy> Kr4t05 you have a pendrive ?
<Kr4t05> Yep. 512MB should be enough?
<cheeseboy> ya
<cheeseboy> download the debs
<Jester45> packages.ubuntu.com
<Jester45> then
<Jester45> gdebi package1.deb package2.deb
<Jester45> etc
<Kr4t05> Right.
<Kr4t05> What package should i get?
<Kr4t05> linux-image-2.6.20...
<Kr4t05> Right?
<Kr4t05> -16-generic, of course.
<cheeseboy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic
<cheeseboy> and all the dependencies
<Jester45> i think you need 2 others
<Kr4t05> > You have searched for the contents of linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic in feisty, architecture i386. Can't find that package, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture.
<cheeseboy> and http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<Kr4t05> This is.... Frustrating...
<Kr4t05> Oh.. Wrong link...
<Balaams_Miracle> Yes, wrong links can be very frustrating :-))
<Kr4t05> coreutils, right?
<Kr4t05> Nevermind... I have current version.
<rici> sounds like possibly this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/109629
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109629 in linux-source-2.6.20 "3com NIC stops working after some time" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<rici> Kr4t05: the message towards the bottom from john_coach sounds like it might be a hint.
<Kr4t05> rici: Thanks, I add my 2 cents, then.
<rici> that's suggesting that the problem is failed autonegotiation
<Kr4t05> Yeah...
<rici> you can check that with ifconfig, see if the setting is plausible
<Kr4t05> Where do I look?
<Kr4t05> RX bytes:360 TX bytes:60
<Kr4t05> Is that it?
<rici> no, that's a count which should be a lot higher
<rici> up a couple of lines, there are RX and TX packets with error counts
<rici> the error counts should be 0
<Kr4t05> TX packets:1 errors:177
<Kr4t05> That make sense.
<rici> right, that's bad. but we already knew that :)
<rici> hang on a sec
<Kr4t05> Thanks.
<Kr4t05> Should I go ahead and update the kernel while I'm at it? Or should I wait?
<rici> you can update the kernel, sure :)
<rici> ah, here it is
<rici> sudo ethtool eth0
<rici> shows speed and duplex
<Kr4t05> Yar
<Kr4t05> Speed: 100Mb/s
<Kr4t05> Duplex: Full
<rici> what's it plugged into=
<rici> on the other end, i mean.
<rici> does it say "Link detected: yes" ?
<rici> (last line)
<Kr4t05> A XyZEL Prestige 643 4-port DSL modem.
<Kr4t05> And, Link Detected: yes.
<rici> gee, i think that's the same as mine
<rici> :)
<Kr4t05> How about that?
<Kr4t05> Hrm... My flash drive isn't being detected... Strange...
<Kr4t05> rici: Any more ideas?
<rici> sorry, i was mucking about with my zyxel, trying to find where you set autoneg
<rici> but 100/full should be right
<rici> did you try plugging it into a different zyxel port?
<Kr4t05> Yep.
<rici> did you try turning the zyxel on and off?
<Kr4t05> My desktop is on port 4, which is the same cable I've been using with this laptop before.
<Kr4t05> Now, I'm on port 1.
<Kr4t05> Hrm... No I haven't.
<rici> i used to have this problem with mine where it would stop working after large downloads
<Kr4t05> Let me try that... One second.
<rici> turning it on and off fixed it. eventually i did a flash upgrade
<Kr4t05> rici: No fix.
<rici> oh, well. sorry, that's the extent of my experiences
<Kr4t05> Meh...
<Kr4t05> And, I can't update the kernel because my flash drive isn't detected properly.
<Kr4t05> The USB port on the laptop is a USB 1.x poer.
<Kr4t05> port*
<Kr4t05> But, the drive is rated for 2.0.
<Kr4t05> When the device is plugged in, lsusb sits there and does nothing.
<Kr4t05> When it's not, it lits the port.
<Kr4t05> Great...
<Kr4t05> But I don't wanna use Windows on this thing! ><
<rici> hmm, i guess the command is:  eth driver status <chan-name>
<rici> zyxel's are kinda mysterious
<Kr4t05> Huh?
<rici> the command-line language
<Kr4t05> Oh...
<Kr4t05> Well, I'm clinging to this kernel as a last hope.
<rici> it would be good to know what the zyxel thinks the line is negotiated as
<Kr4t05> Burning a CD, as my flash drive does not like this...
<Kr4t05> I think I know where the hang is in my boot times.
<rici> yeah?
<Kr4t05> I changed the boot in my menu.lst to verbose.
<rici> and what does it verbosely tell you?
<Kr4t05> And, it keeps going on about hda: DMA timeout errors and cache flushes not supported.
<rici> ah
<rici> this is an old laptop?
<Kr4t05> A bit.
<Kr4t05> Intel Pentium 3.
<Kr4t05> Use hdparm to disable DMA on hda?
<rici> sounds like a plan
<Kr4t05> Good... One down...
<rici> does it give you an eth0 error on boot?
<Kr4t05> Not that I can see.
<Kr4t05> I'll check the syslog when I'm booted up
<rici> then setting irqpoll probably won't help
<rici> but you never know
<Kr4t05> I might change the module, also.
<Kr4t05> It also hangs on Preparing restricted drivers.
<Kr4t05> Not sure why.
<rici> nvidia?
<rici> what restricted driver do you have?
<Kr4t05> None.
<Kr4t05> My graphics chipset is an old generic thing.
<Kr4t05> NeoMagic.
<Kr4t05> Which has a xserver driver.
<rici> maybe that's the restricted driver. i've never heard of it
<rici> which means nothing.
<rici> i get annoyed with ubuntu complaining about the nvidia driver.
<rici> but what the heck. it works.
<Kr4t05> Woah...
<Kr4t05> Dunno what I did, but bootup was much quicker.
<Kr4t05> Didn't disable DMA or anything... So... I dunno.
<Kr4t05> OMG IT WORKS!!!
<Kr4t05> I dunno what I did!
<Kr4t05> Maybe the irqpoll did fix it.
<rici> did you add that?
<Kr4t05> Yep/
<rici> maybe. hope so. good luck.
<Kr4t05> Thanks.
<Kr4t05> Okay... This may sound like blasphamy, but I want to remove xfce and it's dependancies and replace it with fluxbox. I did't want to install Fluxbuntu because of some of the stuff they include is more than I need.
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Nevermind.
<aboyousif> does this channel log anywhere online ?
<mikubuntu> aboyousif: you can log a view yourself with chatzilla, i don't know about gaim or xchat
<aboyousif> mikubuntu, yes i do that but i ask if there is a public log
<mikubuntu> aboyousif: have to ask an op i guess
<mikubuntu> Kr4t05: like what kind of stuff that flux includes?
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Not sure off the top of my head, but I've heard many people complain that Fluxbuntu has too many auxillary packages.
<mikubuntu> Kr4t05: oh, i thought the whole idea with flux was to run lite; i want to learn more about it
<xjkx> i want the latest xfce :<
<s|k> use ratpoison
<s|k> :/
<xjkx> ;o
<xjkx> i have problems with this version, when firefox freezes it takes my start menu away and i have to add again, you think if i install the latest from xfce.org on the binary package for debian it will work? :>
<s|k> I don't think that's xfce's fault
<s|k> and no xfce gets more bloated with each additional version
<s|k> I say regress!
<Kr4t05> How do I install new themes and icon sets into XFCE?
<xjkx> aw then they are adding new stuff :p yea i know, the simplest is better anyway
<Kr4t05> Anyone?
<xjkx> Kr4t05: my xfce isnt in english, but you may see some setting/configuration menu in "menu xfce"
<xjkx> then user's interface
<Kr4t05> Right...
<Kr4t05> But, I don't see any way to install new stuff from XFCE-Look.org
<xjkx> they teach how to in their themes
<xjkx> the place i said is to set it
<Kr4t05> What if I get a theme that doesn't tell me how to install it?
<Chriswaterguy_aw> Does anybody know how to install Sunbird in Linux?
<Chriswaterguy_aw> the release notes say:
<Chriswaterguy_aw>     Extract the tarball in the directory where you want to install Sunbird:
<Chriswaterguy_aw>           tar -xjvf sunbird-0.5.en-US.linux-i686.tar.gz
<Chriswaterguy_aw>     This will create a sunbird subdirectory of that directory.
<Chriswaterguy_aw> The problem is... which directory should I put it in, and how do I specify it? (Sorry, the answers might be obvious but I'm only semi-geeky)
<aboyousif> Chriswaterguy, i think there is a deb for sunbird
<aboyousif> or you can use this source to compile it
<aboyousif> just extract it to any place you have write permission and then compile and install
<Chriswaterguy> compile? This is not meant for newbies I take it.
<Chriswaterguy> I don't know how to get the deb... still finding my feet in Linux. Can use Synaptics and the Add/Remove facility - they're fairly straightforward.
<aboyousif> Chriswaterguy, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all&keywords=sunbird&sourceid=mozilla-search ?
<warbler> Chriswaterguy: The directory  most apps that are not kernel related go to /opt - that would be the best one - then cd /opt/ - will change the directory you are in with the terminal - then - tar -xjvf...etc
<aboyousif> Chriswaterguy, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/21/install-mozilla-sunbird-03-on-ubuntu-606-610/
<warbler> *is
<aboyousif> woot .. i was looking for an application like it under linux :D
<Chriswaterguy> ah...
<Chriswaterguy> thanks people - checking out those links now.
<benpicco> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<google1010> hey guys
<google1010> anyone here lol
<predaeus> !ask | google1010
<ubotu> google1010: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<google1010> it is offtopic though
<predaeus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<google1010> but no1 is talking in there lo
<google1010> :0
<predaeus> there is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<predaeus> i wonder why there is even a xubuntu-offtopic...
<google1010> have you heard of Death Cab for Cutie?
<predaeus> I think that is a band.
<google1010> yeah
<google1010> do you like them?
<predaeus> I don't remember listening to them, so I don't know.
<google1010> ok :)
<google1010> has anybody here heard of OiNK?
<pleia2> google1010: you were already asked once, please stay on topic in here
<google1010> ok
<google1010> will Oink work with ubuntu
<google1010> :)
<google1010> xubuntu
<pleia2> oink is just a website, torrents work in ubuntu
<google1010> what is a good torrent program?
<pleia2> I just use bittorrent-curses
<google1010> ok
<google1010> are you a member of oink?
<mikubuntu> elkubuntu has a puny mind and should be banished from the sphere.
<TheSheep> !offtopic | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: ok, i've already been accused of being disruptive, so i won't press the point.
<aboyousif> seen alnokta
<Pirate_Hunter> hmm what an empty channel, ubuntu is more live than this and look at the idle ppl
<Win`a`2> hi
<Win`a`2> Wanted to verify the downloaded iso of xubuntu, but I cannot find md5sums?!
<Win`a`2> ok, found it :)
<phpusmo> I need help getting the correct video drivers for my pc
<predaeus> phpusmo, what brand?
<predaeus> nvidia, ati, intel, ... ?
<phpusmo> Not sure, how can I check?
<phpusmo> lspci?
<predaeus> yea probably
<phpusmo> VIA Technologies
<aboyousif> phpusmo, well i think feisty has an application tells you if you need a properiatry driver or not
<phpusmo> i'm on xcfe 4
<phpusmo> xfce 4*
<phpusmo> hello?
<predaeus> phpusmo, can you paste the output of lspic here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and the link in this channel plz.
<predaeus> sorry lspci
<phpusmo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36311/
<phpusmo> any luck on that?
<predaeus> hm I don't know about the via s3, looks like there is xorg packages for the s3 and for s3virge and for via in the repos. But I don't know which one you need. Try asking in #ubuntu too as drivers are the same as xubuntu's.
<predaeus> and there is usually more people there.
<phpusmo> okay thanks
<jono> hi all - could someone update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams with the Xubuntu entry
<warbler> *maybe
<Chriswaterguy> my upper panel suddenly isn't auto-hiding. I've turned auto-hide off and on, and still doesn't hide. Is this a bug? And is it fixable short of a restart?
<Chriswaterguy> any suggestions for a program to bulk resize images?
<Chriswaterguy> Or a script (I found one using Nautilus script... can I easily make that work on Xubuntu?)
<Arkh> Chriswaterguy, check out imagemagick suite's mogrify
<mike6546> I can't get my Creative Audigy 2 ZS working :(
<mike6546> none of the help topics have helped either
<Chriswaterguy> Arkh: Thanks. I've installed imagemagick, but how do I run it?
<Arkh> Chriswaterguy, http://www.imagemagick.org/script/mogrify.php
<Chriswaterguy> Arkh: Thanks - looks good! I wonder if there's a way to right-click a folder and run the command in that folder (rather than having to use the terminal)
<Arkh> I'm sure there is, I just don't remember it right now
<Chriswaterguy> Arkh: Oh well, much to learn... I'm still a Linux newbie...
<cellofellow> I think something is wrong. I just burned a Xubuntu ISO, and I put the disk back in the drive and it still appears on the desktop as a CDR instead of a CDROM.
<The-Kernel> ?
<The-Kernel> restart
<kalikiana> Restart isn't supposed to make any difference.
<The-Kernel> no
<cellofellow> Nor does it.
<The-Kernel> leave the cd in and restart...see if it boots.
<cellofellow> I don't plan on installing on this box. It already has xubuntu on.
<cellofellow> And it booted in VirtualBox OK.
<kalikiana> If the cd boots in vistualBox it must be okay I suppose.
<cellofellow> this is the second time I've burned this image and been afraid it didn't come out right.
<cellofellow> The image is fine, I ran the md5sum on it.
<The-Kernel> what speed do you burn it at?
<cellofellow> first time 4x, this time 2x.
<cellofellow> gnomebaker automatically selects a low speed for ISO's.
* cellofellow is just using virtualbox to run the CD self-check.
<The-Kernel> bye all
<KlrSpz> anyone have any solutions for mplayer giving an error on startup about the gnome_screensaver_control() (and how to make it actually stop the xscreensaver daemon from starting up)
<cellofellow> I think you have to build it with an xscreensaver instead of gnomescreensaver option.
<cellofellow> I could be wrong.
<jbrouhard> Hey guys.. what's the default terminal that ships with xubuntu?
<jbrouhard> the one off applicaitons -> Accessories ?
<cellofellow> jbrouhard: xfce4-terminal.
<jbrouhard> Thanks
<jbrouhard> trying to make a desktop icon
<cellofellow> jbrouhard: a good general-purpose term.
<cellofellow> jbrouhard: the command I use with launchers is Terminal, which links to that.
<Arkh> Terminal works as well
<KlrSpz> cellofellow: I didn't build it, I got it from the ubuntu repo
<cellofellow> KlrSpz: yeah, I figured. :)
<KlrSpz> I'm missing gentoo for reasons like this :S
<cellofellow> I didn't build it either. I just live with it.
<cellofellow> KlrSpz: there IS apt-source
<KlrSpz> does it actually turn off the screensaver?
<cellofellow> ummm
<KlrSpz> hmm.. haven't messed with that before,  I might look into that
<davmor2> hello people.  I think I have located an error with today's iso.  try accessing the screensaver
<cellofellow> I never checked recently.
<cellofellow> davmor2: go to #xubuntu-devel for stuff about Gutsy.
<davmor2> ta
<cellofellow> or #xubuntu+1
<cellofellow> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ShackJack> Hi all - install xubuntu on a 64MB thinkpad (taking - forever)... It's sort of paused on xubuntu-desktop with little blips from the HD every now and then -- is that normal... just wrapping up the installation?
<ShackJack> * Paused at "Select & INstall software" progress bar - xubuntu-desktop...
<ward_> can xubuntu be run on a 150Mhz P2 ? (a friend asked this)
<ward_> and 96MB ram
<ward_> (just enough to install form the regular CD :-D)
<cellofellow> very slowly
<cellofellow> well, rather slowly
<cellofellow> enough ram, not quite enough CPU.
<ward_> cellofellow, any other distro that still runs good on such a machine? he wants to make a server of it
<cellofellow> server? should be OK if you turn off X.
<cellofellow> Just use Ubuntu Server.
<ward_> cellofellow, omg yeah thanx, i didnt realise that x was not neccesary
<cellofellow> :-)
<cellofellow> X is not included in Ubuntu Server.
<yesway> hey guys. have you already tried new superfast opera? :)
<cellofellow> new superfast opera?
<yesway> yup 9.5
<cellofellow> nope
<yesway> you have to ;)
<ShackJack> Has anyone successfully installed xubuntu on a 64MB machine like the xubuntu page says? Mine is stuck @ 85%...
<cellofellow> ShackJack: yeah, I've done it on a 64MB.
<cellofellow> ShackJack: wait it out.
<ShackJack> cellofellow: O.K. You happen to know if it's normal to pause there... It pasued on some other think which forum post said you could kill and installation continued on it's way...
<ShackJack> (Some dictionary thing)
<cellofellow> every machine is different. Not sure what's up honestly.
<ShackJack> cellofellow: Ohh.. wait - it just says "cleaning up" -- guess it was thinking...
<ShackJack> :)
* yesway thinks he is switching from ff to opera now.. it's really damn fast
<ShackJack> yesway: I was thinking that myself for an Xubuntu system... Firefox seems to be a hog sometimes...
<yesway> i just don't like Qt very much, but it's easy to get to new interface
<yesway> *get used to
<triptec> I don't want my hdd to show up in thunar or on my desktop, as I can't use them because they are raided and I need to mount them from /dev/mapper, anyone?
<triptec> hdd's*
<KlrSpz> is it safe to remove all files in: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Arkh> KlrSpz, yes
<KlrSpz> heh, thanks, just found out apt-get clean will do it as well
<cheeseboy> triptec you still there?
<Arkh> indeed KlrSpz :P
<ShackJack> HI all - I mistakenly enable the Xfce compositing (not compiz/desktop effects) on a system not up for it... Anyone know where I can shut it off via the settings (I'm more of a GNOME guy :)
<TheSheep> ShackJack: settings->window manager tweaks->compositor
<maxamillion> TheSheep: @!!@@@
<ShackJack> TheSheep: Thanks - but I can't get into that... the desktops come up, but I can't see any windows/apps come up clearly... Was wondering where in config file to turn off?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: you haven't been on jabber lately ... i was starting to wonder
<TheSheep> maxamillion: there is touristic fair soon and I work part time as a graphician for a touristic company -- no time
<maxamillion> TheSheep: ahhh, cool cool :)
<TheSheep> ShackJack: ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml
<ShackJack> Ah... got it - thanks...
<triptec> cheeseboy now I am
<cheeseboy> triptec still need help mounting?
<triptec> well I know how to mount it, the thing is that thunar sees the individual disks and places shortcut to them
<triptec> cheeseboy
#xubuntu 2007-09-05
<triptec> xubuntu partitioner????
<maxamillion> triptec: no such thing
<maxamillion> triptec: there is gparted ... but its not the "xubuntu partitioner"
<triptec> thx
<triptec> I was wondering if there was s "standard" or so
<triptec> a*
<maxamillion> triptec: yeah, gparted is pretty much the standard within the *buntu community
<triptec> thx
<maxamillion> anytime
<triptec> do you know how to make thunar NOT make shortcut to my harddriver on desktop and in thunar?
<triptec> and swap space, begining of disk or where should one put it?
<zoredache> is anyone up to help with a questioon?  I am browsing around in my filesystem with thunar, and whenever I click to go into a folder, it goes in.  but about 3-8 seconds later it will automatically go back to the parent folder
<zoredache> I have filesystem access in the folder, and I can get into the folder in the shell
<zoredache> I am not finding anything on google
<triptec> try to run thunar as root and see if you get in
<zoredache> yes, that seems to work, but I really don't want to be browsing around as root.  Do you have any ideas as to what I would need to change for this to work as a regular user?
<triptec> as root first try to chmod 755 dir
<zoredache> the folder is 0770, owned by a root, and a group that I a member of
<triptec> okay, you probably have to change the group you are working in
<zoredache> the directory is s cifs mount
<triptec> I don't think its enough to just be in the groups file, you also have to chgrp or something
<triptec> don't remember, I'm a bit rusty
<zoredache> yeah, but how do you do a chgrp while in a gui...
<triptec> I didn't find anything on google, but try command: goups zoredache
<triptec> and see if you really are a member of the group
<zoredache> yes I am a member of the group...
<zoredache> I my mount command so that directories come up with 0771 instead of 0770 and it seems to work...
* zoredache shrugs
<neozen> hoallo all
<maxamillion> hi neozen
<john> whois
<john> hi
<john> anyone here?
<cheeseboy> me
<neozen> hoallo max
<neozen> how's you?
<neozen> me here too!
<maxamillion> neozen: doing well, just trying to buy a laptop ... its apparently harder than pulling teeth
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I went w/ lenovo
<maxamillion> neozen: i don't have that kind of money ... i am going with a compaq
* neozen nods
* neozen shrugs
<maxamillion> $485 with a student discount
* maxamillion huggles college
<neozen> ....ic
<neozen> yeah I paid a little more.... ::turns red::
<maxamillion> actually .... no, not huggle college .... i'm broke because of it :/
<neozen> its worth it mon
<neozen> I scored a good job
<neozen> now I code in java
<neozen> for 8 hours a day
<neozen> and I'm RICH!
<The-Kernel> neozen: how rich?
<neozen> even though its a closed-source product... i'm working on building a repository for plugins so our clients can share freely
<neozen> ....rich enough
<maxamillion> neozen: nice, that's what i plan to do eventually
<neozen> I can afford a share in a good apt with good people... in a party district
<neozen> ~30min from my work
<neozen> and right near everything else
<neozen> lol
<The-Kernel> well, I get the average pay for my job
<The-Kernel> I have no job, and get no pay
<abrahm> can someone help me out a bit ?
<The-Kernel> abrahm: shoot?
<abrahm> I am stuck in 800*600  with my Nvidia restricted driver
<abrahm> and the window i wanna press apply on is longer than that
<abrahm> is there anything that can like drag the item thru to the next workspace ?
<abrahm> i'm guessing no :(
<abrahm> or is there a way to get 1024*768 ?
<neozen> nini all
<Jester45> how do you make the settings in xvidtune stay after X is restarted
<maxamillion> Jester45: never heard of xvidtune
<Jester45> its in /usr/bin/xvidtune
<maxamillion> Jester45: ah, just a moment
<Jester45> my screen is offset by 1/2 inch down and to the right
<Jester45> so i have to make it wider and send it up each time X is shutdown
<maxamillion> Jester45: are you running it as sudo?
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> no
<maxamillion> ;)
<Jester45> should i ? :)
<maxamillion> Jester45: yup, only sudo/su can write to xorg.conf :)
<Jester45> i know that
<maxamillion> i know ... just lending a friendly reminder ;)
<Jester45> i just wasnt thinking of how it does it
<Jester45> second question
<Jester45> if i have a iso and a cd made from that ise
<Jester45> iso*
<Jester45> should a md5sum file.iso be the same as md5sum /dev/cdrom ?
<Jester45> if the cd was made from the iso
<Jester45> or can i even do that
<maxamillion> Jester45: i am honestly not sure if it works like that because i don't know if the encoding changes when it burns to the cdrom
<maxamillion> Jester45: because if the encoding changes then the md5sum probably wouldn't match
<Kr4t05> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kr4t05> Guh... I can't find any specific howto on installing ndiswrapper
<Jester45> Kr4t05, get the deb's and install
<Kr4t05> Jester45, Yeah, I got it,
<maxamillion> Kr4t05: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<maxamillion> Kr4t05: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Jester45> maxamillion, got a suggestion for a OS to install to play around with?
<maxamillion> Kr4t05: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/FAQ
<maxamillion> Jester45: GNU/OpenSolaris
<Jester45> i want a fast one
<Jester45> and no gentoo
<Jester45> its fast after you set it up and i set one up and now im done with that
<Jester45> im thinking win98se... i have a cd and would like to see if i can get it to use less mem than my xubuntu
* Jester45 uses 24mb once the desktop is up
<Jester45> at least thats what conky says
<xjkx> Ok, so there is this bug that freezes me on X, even my keyboard freezes, the mouse, everything, i cant just do anything ! although the machine keeps serving proxy lol? if i start vncserver, i can remotly log on other machine and kill X rofl, my point is, is there a way to give more priority to keyboard? or any other idea better than that
<Jester45> 24/3500 is pretty good
<Kr4t05> Eh...
<Kr4t05> I have xchat, firefox, gaim, and xterm open... 169/250MB
<Kr4t05> That seems abit much, no?
<Jester45> xjkx, that would be your x.org that does keyboard but.. it also controls part of vnc so maybe your X session is crashes because the proxy keeps working and that probly doesnt need X
<Jester45> well right now i have 1200/3500mb
<xjkx> the bug is on xfce, not in xorg :p
<Jester45> you sure?
<xjkx> i am
<Jester45> it could be xorg on xfce
<Jester45> meaning xfce cause xorg to mess up and what do you do to cause this
<xjkx> no, its not the only thing that happens, thats why i know
<maxamillion> Kr4t05: no, that's about right ... firefox itself normally takes 45mb of ram ... and it adds about 15mb of ram per tab open (on average)
<Jester45> can you ssh in and see if X is taking 100% cpu?
<Jester45> or if anything that shouldnt is
<xjkx> it closes my xfce menu and i have to add again, my notes, xfce gets crazy when that happens, thats a good idea, will remember next time
<Jester45> Kr4t05, my ff is using 300mb
<xjkx> I can vnc, so i can ps
<Kr4t05> Gah...
<Kr4t05> Maybe I should try Swiftfox or Opera?
<Jester45> but it has been open for 3 weeks now
<maxamillion> there is a mem leak in firefox ... i've had it run up to 980mb of ram usage before
<xjkx> Kr4t05: whats swiftfox?
<Kr4t05> I mean, I guess I have room to spare, as long as it's not up near 200 or more.
<Kr4t05> xjkx, redistribution of FF that is built for speed.
<xjkx> omg why not use it then
<xjkx> will download myself
<Kr4t05> Well... It depends.
<Kr4t05> Okay... Anyway.
<Kr4t05> I think I'll try to get Diablo II running.
<Jester45> as soon as i hit 3000mb i will start looking else where for mem saving
<Jester45> i do like fast start ups like removing gdm
<darwin81> How do I install Xfce icons?
<maxamillion> darwin81: which icon theme? ... alot of them are in the repos
* Jester45 boots into windows.... 
<tonyyarusso> Does XFCE have an equivalent to gnome-main-menu?
<Jester45> be back tomarro
<Jester45> tonyyarusso, yes, the menu
* tonyyarusso gets the feeling he may have asked a stupid question...
<Jester45> it only has one gnome's menu is stupid like that
<darwin81> maxamillion, Can I install nuoveXT even though it's meant for GNOME?
<Jester45> bye bye
<tonyyarusso> Err, that's not what I meant.
<tonyyarusso> See http://reverendted.wordpress.com/2006/06/17/show-me-that-new-gnome-main-menu/
<maxamillion> darwin81: sure
<darwin81> maxamillion: how?
<maxamillion> darwin81: i dunno, never installed an icon set that wasn't in the repositories ... i like the Tango icon set :)
<Kr4t05> I wonder...
<Kr4t05> Okay... recommendations: Best lightweight audio player?
<Kr4t05> I'm thinking XMMS, but there could be something better.
<darwin81> Can I make panels transparent?
<cellofellow> darwin81: if you enable Compsositing with xfwm4.
<darwin81> How can I do that?
<cellofellow> turn it on in Window Manager Tweaks.
<darwin81> oh wow that makes everything a lot nicer
<cellofellow> gives you transparent windows too.
<cellofellow> not as cool as compiz, but close.
<Kr4t05> I wish my graphics would support composting. :(
<Kr4t05> No direct rendering support for my chipset.
<cellofellow> Mine do, if I disable GLX.
<cellofellow> That's with the nvidia-legacy driver.
<Kr4t05> Eh...
<Kr4t05> neomagic, here.
<cellofellow> nvidia or nvidia-new work with both compositing and GLX, but not nvidia-legacy.
<Kr4t05> Yeah,
<Kr4t05> Is there any way to get my external CD-RW drive to work without restarting>
<cellofellow> should just work...
<Kr4t05> cellofellow, Sadly, it doesn't...
<Kr4t05> It's not a USB drive... But that IDE expansion port on the back of some laptops.
<Kr4t05> You know what I mean?
<cellofellow> oh, huh. I assumed USB. I don't think Linux has any IDE hotplugging built in by default, at least on Ubuntu.
<Kr4t05> I'll try the forums.
<darrend> anyone using compiz on xubuntu gutsy?  when I switch to compiz, it removes xfwm4 but seems to be missing a replacement - ie I lose all my window borders and workspace switching and so on
<darrend> guessing it expects another WM to be there but I don;t know which
<TheSheep> darrend: it requires a separae window decorator, like emerald
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<darrend> TheSheep: hmm, ok.  wonder why it's not listed as a dependency then..
<TheSheep> darrend: because there are several of them you can use
<darrend> ah.. thanks
<darrend> emerald appears to do nothing.. no output (at all) when run from a terminal either.  Just sits there.
<TheSheep> darrend: and draws the window decorations
<darrend> no it doesn't.  It appears to do nothing.
<darrend> I use emerald on my feisty desktop with beryl, so I'm vaguely familiar with it
<darrend> but it does nada on this gutsy laptop at the moment
<TheSheep> darrend: maybe they will help you on #ubuntu-effects
<darrend> thx.  I'll try
<Ben_Cs> hello
<MBR666> hello xubuntu world
<MBR666> hows every one this morning
<Ben_Cs> i connected my ipod shuffle to comp, and run amarok, but get the error: Klibloader could not load the plugin: libamarok_ipod-mediadevice Error-message: libgpod.so.1 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<Ben_Cs> please help
<Ben_Cs> in windows after several seconds (after i connect my ipod shuffle) the light that signal "device busy, don't disconnect" is off. but in linux it is on all the time. ideas?
<Ben_Cs> is there a way to make in xubuntu that when i unmount a usb device, that it wont get electricity (like windows does)?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> is there a way to make wine run progs made for winXP?
<pleia2> Ben_Cs: I suggest you just test out the ones you want, the support that wine has for applications is all over the board and a lot of variables are involved
<pleia2> there is no way to say "XP applications will work" or something, some will, some won't
<Ben_Cs> itunes doesn't
<MaxFrames> hello
<pleia2> Ben_Cs: have you tried amarok? I don't know much about it or iTunes, but it's generally what people use as a replacement
<MaxFrames> how do I include a command in the xwindows startup sequence, so that the command runs every time I start a session?
<Ben_Cs> pleia2: it's ok but itunes work better with ipod, obviously
<pleia2> Ben_Cs: a google search for "itunes in linux" appears to yield some useful results
<rm130> Is there some program that can detect if I have the right drivers or not for my computer?
<rm130> similar to driver genius for windows
<rm130> because I'm pretty sure I don't have the correct drivers for this machine's video card
<maxamillion> if you need to interface with an ipod, check out gtkpod
<maxamillion> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.8-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 528 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<Ben_Cs> one thing that annoys me: when conncting ipod, it has a light indicating wether the device is busy. in windows the light is on for a sec when connecting ipod to pc and then it's off, indicating device is not busy. in ubuntu it indicates "device busy" all the time. WTF? is it connected with: when mounting DOK and then unmounting it, still the electricity to it isn't disconnected (as opposed...
<Ben_Cs> ...to windows)?
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: depends on the software interfacing with the device, if i write a program that tells the device to alert "busy" only at initial connection, then it will ... on the other hand i can tell it to be kept as busy the entire session
<Ben_Cs> maxamillion: i think it's less an issue of a certain app, and more an issue of the OS
<Ben_Cs> no?
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: nope
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: it all depends on what signals i am sending the device, now it could however be the daemon that handles hot swappable devices ... but i assume the same behavior could be replicated with any OS
<Ben_Cs> maximillion: when i connect ipod and don't open any app, the "busy" light is still on all the time. so i still think it's an OS issue
<Ben_Cs> wonder if there's a winXP like behaviour for linux
<MaxFrames> can anyone help me with my request? :)
<ShackJack> Hi all ... I'm a bit newish to the Xubuntu environment (I use GNOME/ubuntu a good deal though)... couple questions:  I noticed update-notifier isn't installed in the default package - does XFCE have something like that automatically running or should I install and add to startup progs if I want it running?
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: well, that is simply the daemon that handles interfacing with the dynamic mounting of the device ... and technically, any OS could have a device management daemon that would act exactly the same among any OS .... but for all practical purposes (since different OS's use different device management methods) we will just call it an OS issue
<maxamillion> ShackJack: you can install the auto update client yourself and put it in "autostarted applications" and its operation will then mimic that of the gnome/ubuntu enviornment
<Ben_Cs> maxamillion: well since there's no official itunes for linux (damn apple, support Winblows but not Linux) i'll stick to the dual boot
<MaxFrames> hello....please....I need to know how to run a command automatically at boot in xubuntu....
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: fair enough
<maxamillion> MaxFrames: at boot or at login? ... very different
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Thanks... I suppose it's the same for the nifty nm-applet think too.. which is what I was alos gonna ask :)
<MaxFrames> both, if possible. I need to know how to do both
<MaxFrames> i want to use synergy to use just a single keyboard+mouse with two PCs, so I need to have synergy starting at boot, then quitting, then starting again at logon
<MaxFrames> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/autostart.html => how to apply this to xubuntu
<maxamillion> ShackJack: yup, exactly the same there as well :)
<maxamillion> MaxFrames: synergy2 has documentation on their site on how to do it using gdm (which is the login manager xubuntu uses)
<MaxFrames> maxamillion: so I just have to follow the instructions for gdm right?
<maxamillion> MaxFrames: right
<MaxFrames> mmm... there is no "sessions" folder inside gdm folder
<MaxFrames> instead there are two folders... presession and postsession
<MaxFrames> anyway... I edited the file in "presession" and it seemed to work
<ShackJack> Hi - under xubuntu in Firefox, can anyone tell me why the menu type/tab type font is so large? It is not that way in T-Bird - is there a way to correct it?
<maxamillion> ShackJack: check the font size defaults in preferences
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Hi - thanks - yes under content... It only seem to affects fonts on the pages...
<maxamillion> ShackJack: ah ... hmmm
<maxamillion> ShackJack: you might want to enter about:config into the adress space and see if there is a setting there
<ShackJack> maxamillion: K - thanks... Xubuntu has T-bird in by default, but its menus look normal...
<ShackJack> Whew! update-notifier has a lot of dependencies - has anyone installed it on low-spec Xubuntu systems? does running update-notifier drag things down?
<maxamillion> ShackJack: yes, it generally uses a decent amount of ram ... which is why its not included by default
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Well, I guess I can always try it... I'm only working with 192MB :)
<maxamillion> ShackJack: report back how it goes, i'd be interested to know if it would hurt that system
<ShackJack> I looked and they both share many of the same package dependencies, so I might as well try running both.. that nm-applet is sweet...
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Will do I'm messing with it now....
<maxamillion> ShackJack: yeah, nm-applet is really nice ... a little heavy on resources and its light weight alternatives are still under heavy development ... but its nice none the less
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Welll... with nm-applet and update-notifier running -- 104MB on idle system... Without nm-applet 63MB, without both 59MB...
<ShackJack> maxamillion: 40MB is a bit of a heavy hit on a 192MB system :)
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Thugh maybe I'll play with it and see how it runs
<maxamillion> ShackJack: yeah, and as soon as you start running things like firefox you will lose about another 40mb of ram
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Hmmm.. although when I run from command line... it only ads a few megs... Maybe I'll try autostarting from a reboot and see if that makes any difference...
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Have you tried using seamonkey or opera? Are they significantly lighter on resources?
<maxamillion> ShackJack: i have been told opera is a little lighter, but i think seamonkey is actually heavier
<Kr4t05> My panels are missing.
<Kr4t05> Help?
<maxamillion> Kr4t05: alt+f2 should open a run dialog, enter "xfce4-panel &" into the run dialog and then click "run" and make sure to save session on logout ... you will be fine
<Kr4t05> maxamillion, Thanks.
<Kr4t05> Dunno why it didn't stay last time I logged out...
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Memory usage on freshly booted desktop is 59MB/186MB with nm-applet and update-notifier running.... I guess that's not too big a price to pay for the convenience (I turned off some services too)
<maxamillion> ShackJack: that's not half bad
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Not too bad... after opening/closing proggies and such it comes up to 90MB (keeping stuff cached maybe)... but it's fairly usable ... It's a 500Mhz Celeron (circa 2000 - 3?) with 192MB
<ShackJack> Anyone used vlc on Xubuntu?  That gxine doesn't seem so hot...
<maxamillion> ShackJack: i used vlc .... gxine never worked for me
<maxamillion> well i am outta here ... bbl
<ShackJack> Hi all... having any minor shutdown issue with Ubuntu... It goes through the process, but then stops at "system halted" and doesn't actually shut the computer off... Is there a setting or extra module perhaps I have to load?
<TheSheep> ShackJack: you have an old computer?
<TheSheep> (pre 1999)
<ShackJack> TheSheep: Pretty old - a circa 2000 iSeries Thinkpad ... Celeron 500 w/192MB
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> ShackJack: then you have to explicitly enable acpi in your kernel parameters
<maxamillion> ShackJack: sounds like an ACPI issue to me
<maxamillion> lol
<TheSheep> see the top of dmesg for details
* maxamillion was too slow
<maxamillion> anyhoo ... i have class in about 10 minutes so i will be off ... bbl
<ShackJack> TheSheep: maxamillion: I had them checked in my services think before (acpi/apmd) though it was the same effect... So I need to add acpi explicityly to /etc/modules is what you're saying...
<ShackJack> maxamillion: Start of school - yay!
<TheSheep> ShackJack: no, you need an option for your kernel added to the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheSheep> ShackJack: you should have something like this in your logs:
<TheSheep> ACPI :BIOS age (1999)
<TheSheep> > fails cutoff(2001) acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
<ShackJack> TheSheep: Ahh -- gotcha so just add acpi=force to the end of the grub command - no need to put a dash or double dash in front of that, right?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> no need
<ShackJack> TheSheep: Sorry for my ignorance, but is that on the kernel line I assume?
<ShackJack> (not initrd)
<TheSheep> ShackJack: yes, where you have 'quite' and 'splash' and such
<TheSheep> quiet
<ShackJack> TheSheep: Thanks -- trying it now :)
<Arkh> TheSheep, I'm running xubuntu with 512 megs of ram, but my swap gets used pretty often; do you think it is normal?
<TheSheep> Arkh: depends on what you do
<Arkh> mmhm, xchat + firefox + openoffice ?
<Arkh> oh pidgin too..
<TheSheep> Arkh: but unless you use some java apps or have dozens of tabs open in firefox, it shuldn't use swap
<Arkh> mmkay, in fact it seemed pretty strange to me
<Arkh> and lately I have noticed a constant presence of zombies in top
<Arkh> all [defunct] $program_name
<Arkh> running xubuntu feisty btw :)
<TheSheep> Arkh: but what program?
<TheSheep> Arkh: you can run top ans press O two times to get result sorted by the memory used
<Arkh> a lot of 'em, like evince or firefox or exaile
<ShackJack> TheSheep: Thanks that worked out great....
<Arkh> I do use conky and I can see the top3 memory usage programs..
<TheSheep> evince also loads a lot of gnome libraries
<Arkh> arkham@acerus:~$ ps -Af | grep defunct
<Arkh> arkham    5246  5194  0 16:05 ?        00:00:19 [evince]  <defunct>
<Arkh> yeah, it is happening right now lol
<Arkh> the ppid of that process is the one of xfdesktop, but I can't understand why
<TheSheep> Arkh: you have an evicne icon on your desktop?
<TheSheep> evince
<TheSheep> arrgh, it's evolution that loads gnome libs, evince is fairly ok :)
<Niklasiiiiii> can anybody help me with some trivial mosml questions for 2 mins ?
<pleia2> !ask | Niklasiiiiii
<ubotu> Niklasiiiiii: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Niklasiiiiii> ok im a total noob conserning mosml.. the question is define a function that for an english noun in plural except for the words man, woman,mice and sheep !
<Niklasiiiiii> thanks
<TheSheep> what's mosml?
<Niklasiiiiii> moscow ml!
<TheSheep> don't they speak Russian in there? :/
<Niklasiiiiii> some outdated computer program
<Niklasiiiiii> well i dont
<TheSheep> Niklasiiiiii: anyways, English plurals is a bit cimplicated thing
<TheSheep> Niklasiiiiii: I had a complete set of rules somewhere, it was three pages long
<TheSheep> and there are of course exception, as you mentioned
<TheSheep> I'd also add 'fish'
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: hiho
<TheSheep> h hyper__ch
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: you're also savy on cpus?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: I'm mostly a software guy
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: oh :) I need an advice on what performs better...
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: can't afford playing with hardware
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: I can ask my coworkers
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: neither can I... that's why I want to know first ;)
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: Intel Core Duo T2250 (1.73 Ghz, 2 MB L2 Cache)  vs.  AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-56 (1.8 Ghz, 1 MB L2 Cache)   what would perform better... for the amd I would use 64bit system and the intel cpu is labelled as "Core duo" and not "Core 2 Duo" - I dunno if that is a difference
<c00i90wn> is there a xubuntun gutsy support channel?
<TheSheep> !gutsy | c00i90wn
<ubotu> c00i90wn: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<c00i90wn> ubotu: but that's for ubuntu :/
<The-Kernel> hyper__ch: um...look I would usually say the Core, but it's a Laptop CPU, is that what you're planning on getting? If not the always use a Core 2 Duo, which is better for desktops
<TheSheep> c00i90wn: xubuntu is ubuntu
<The-Kernel> Turion is also better suited for laptops, not to be used for Desktops
<hyper__ch> The-Kernel: yeah, it's a notebook
<TheSheep> c00i90wn: then again, you can ask here too!
<c00i90wn> The problem I'm having is that xubuntu isn't launching any WM
<hyper__ch> c00i90wn: TheSheep knows everything (well, almost)
<c00i90wn> if I try compiz I get no decorators (windows borders,etc)
<c00i90wn> if I start xfwm4 I get window decorations but I'm too used to compiz already :/
<The-Kernel> hyper__ch: go with the Core Duo, Turion's have had a heat problem
<hyper__ch> The-Kernel: thx
<The-Kernel> hyper__ch: but that's the only reason as to why not to use Turion
<The-Kernel> so...maybe go with the one that is cheapest? Or if the heat does bother you...
<c00i90wn> TheSheep: any idea on that problem?
<TheSheep> c00i90wn: compiz requires a separate window decorator, it doesn't decorate windows by itself
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<c00i90wn> TheSheep: What I thought but I never understood why it decorates windows on Ubuntu :/
<c00i90wn> TheSheep: By ubuntu read gnome
<TheSheep> c00i90wn: because metacity doubles as a decorator
<TheSheep> c00i90wn: while xfwm4 can't run together with another wm
<c00i90wn> TheSheep: Oh I see, what should I install for decorator for xfce?
<c00i90wn> TheSheep: How is gusty xubuntu doing it?
<c00i90wn> TheSheep: My xfce is not a xubuntu installation but a Ubuntu installation with xubuntu-desktop package
<TheSheep> c00i90wn: you just have to use some other window decorator, you can't use the xfce's one, I guess it depends on your preferences which one you use
<TheSheep> c00i90wn: I always used beryl and it has kind of a simple build in decorator
<c00i90wn> TheSheep: but xubuntu gusty is supposed to have compiz-fusion by default, which did the dev choose for it?
<SuprUsr> How can I completely remove any changes I might have made to XFCE and go back to the default theme?
<TheSheep> c00i90wn: I don't know anything about it. I know *ubuntu* gutsy has compiz-fusion by default, xubuntu not.
<SuprUsr> Rather, which dotfiles should I obliterate?
<TheSheep> SuprUsr: ~/.config/*
<SuprUsr> TheSheep: Thanks.
<TheSheep> SuprUsr: ah, and ~/.local/*
<SuprUsr> Double thanks.
<TheSheep> and maybe ~/.cache/*
<SuprUsr> Kay.
<c00i90wn> TheSheep: OK, Thanks for everything!
<SuprUsr> Rockin'.
<SuprUsr> I managed to install a theme that xfce4-session didn't like.
<soweto76> xfburn seems to have stopped working.  Trying to burn .iso: Operation finished -- all dialogs show "no info".
<SoulChild> Okay,... i just compiled my first kernel but i get this error: "init: unable to open control socket: Adress family not supported" any ideas ???
<TheSheep> SoulChild: you didn't include some protocol that is required, it seems
<SoulChild> TheSheep: but which one ,...
<TheSheep> SoulChild: no idea
<hyper__ch> hmnmm, why did aptitude want to deinstall libdvdcss2
<SoulChild> hey i just compiled a vanilla kernel but i get: "request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt_464c" at boot ,.. any ideas ???
<Arkh> x86-64?
<Kr4t05> This quest is neverending, it seems.
<Kr4t05> Alright, I have an irritating problem.
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to get my desktop (herein refered to as "PC1") to share it's network via wlan0.
<Kr4t05> This is all well and good, but my laptop's (herein refered to as "alcatraz") wlan0 isn't giving me any sweet lovin',
<Kr4t05> I've installed the RTL8180L drivers in ndiswrapper as instructed by the wiki.
<Kr4t05> And, at first, the device works fine, it's detected and the LED blinks.
<Kr4t05> However, on reboot, regardless of whether or not the wireless card is physically installed or not, the card is no longer seen by ndiswrapper. or the s system at large.
<Kr4t05> I try to uninstall the Windows driver in ndisgtk, but it won't go away.
<Kr4t05> I have to manually remove ndiswrapper and Co and then reinstall then in order for my wireless to work.
<Kr4t05> </rant>
<Kr4t05> So, unless someone in here has any helpful hints or advice, I'm going to assume that someone told me to take my problem to #ndiswrapper.
<Kr4t05> s/assume/pretend.
<rici> hey, Kr4t05
<rici> i take it you never got your 3com working?
<Kr4t05> rici:
<Kr4t05> Actually, yes I did.
<rici> cool. so now you have a different network problem=
<rici> ?
<Kr4t05> Yep.
<rici> annoying.
<Kr4t05> Well... I decided that I'd rather go out and buy a wireless card for my desktop, and use my desktop to share the network with the laptop.
<Kr4t05> That way all of my computers can be connected at once.
<rici> makes sense.
<Kr4t05> However, as per Moore's Law....
<rici> you don't have wireless in your zyxel?
<Kr4t05> Nup.
<rici> yeah, me neither. it was probably a mistake
<adac> I tried to make a .desktop file that should start me a shell script. Well It starts the script and also does a command such as starting firefox over the script. but when I try to call a java application over the script then nothing happens
<tripte1> why would one want boot,root,tmp on different partisions
<tripte1> partitions*
<tripte1> ?
<TheSheep> tripte1: boot -- because you can't have boot on an encrypted partition and there are sometimes problems with boot on exotic file systems
<pleia2> tripte1: /tmp stores a lot of temporary files, so you can use a faster non-journaling filesystem like ext2 on it
<TheSheep> tripte1: tmp -- so that programs don't fill your whole disk with temporary files
<Kr4t05> rici: Geeze... Gotta love it when something is so obvious that it makes you feel stupid when you realize it.
<Kr4t05> I needed to load a module.
<Kr4t05> :P
<TheSheep> tripte1: you can also have usr on a separate partition, so that you can mount it read-only
<pleia2> and /var on a separate one so when the rest of your filesystem fills up with stuff it doesn't fill up /var too and make your system go crazy not being able to write to it
<TheSheep> tripte1: and only remount it rw when you're upgrading or installing osmehting
<tripte1> okay, how big should they be ~?
<TheSheep> tripte1: usually whole disk not used by system
<The-Kernel> yo
<TheSheep> tripte1: but you can make it several partitions instead and mount it in your ~
<The-Kernel> I usually make four "/" "/var" "/home" and "swap"
<cheeseboy> hi want to run a program in wine caleed xmbc_pc but it needs a bat run first
<cheeseboy> how do i run the bat?
<The-Kernel> wine file.bat
<cheeseboy> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\greg\\Desktop\\win32\\run_me_first.bat": Bad EXE format for
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i have a bug: network disconnects from time to time. seems as if there's no obvious reason for that. had it with ubuntu aswell. /etc/init.d/networking restart    doesn't help. rebooting helps. WTF?!
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: It might be the router
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel. here's the story:
<The-Kernel> Download Speed: 26559 kbps (3319.9KB/sec transfer rate)
<The-Kernel> Upload Speed: 3068 kbps (383.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
<The-Kernel> dang
<The-Kernel> sorry guys
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: i have a pc with WinXP connected to DSL modem/router. i have my xubuntu pc connected to that WinXP pc.
<Ben_Cs> what's your guess then?
<The-Kernel> you have the DSL connection set up to shre the conntection over ther ethernet to your computer?
<SuprUsr> The-Kernel: Not yet...
<SuprUsr> Still having some funky problems.
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: what drops isn't the internet connection, but the network connection
<SuprUsr> Oh...
<Ben_Cs> yeh, DSL is shared
<SuprUsr> Heh...
<SuprUsr> Nevermind.
<The-Kernel> haha
<The-Kernel> SuprUsr: tell me your problem
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: considering the new info - any ideas?
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: I know, have the windows computer ping yours when the connection drops
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> will try
<SuprUsr> I'm trying to get my desktop to share is ethernet (inbound from eth0) through the wireless adapter (outbound via wlan0) to my laptop's wireless adapter (inbound via wlan0).
<SuprUsr> I've been using the guide at WiFiDocs, but it's not entirely clear.
<The-Kernel> SuprUsr: is it an AP that you're sharing it out of or an adapter?
<SuprUsr> The-Kernel: It's a Belkin USB Wireless G adapter.
<SuprUsr> I already have it installed with a kernel module.
<The-Kernel> SuprUsr: I'm using the exat one right now
<The-Kernel> can I see the howto you're using?
<SuprUsr> The-Kernel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<The-Kernel> Download Speed: 26559 kbps (3319.9KB/sec transfer rate)
<SuprUsr> But, I have to go to work, right now.
<The-Kernel> wow
<The-Kernel> sorry
<SuprUsr> S'ok.
<SuprUsr> If you can figure it out, let me know.
<SuprUsr> Thanks, bye./.
<The-Kernel> I'm on a windows computer and its been a REALLY long time scine I've used one
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: back to your problem
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: so now i need to wait till connection drops again. it can be half an hour, an hour, or several hours :)
<The-Kernel> hrm
<The-Kernel> once it does drop, run all these and save them so I can see
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: but why would the connection drop only from xubuntu, but not on winXP side?
<The-Kernel> ifconfig
<Ben_Cs> k
<The-Kernel> lspci(unless your ethernet adapter is usb then lsusb)
<The-Kernel> ping google.com
<The-Kernel> ping <ip_to_the_windows_machine>
<The-Kernel> actually ping your windows machien now
<The-Kernel> dang it, I jsut solved SuprUsr's problem
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: pinged it. looks fine
<The-Kernel> ok
<The-Kernel> so is there anything between the windows computer and the ubuntu machine?
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: a crossed cable :)
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: the thing is that when i boot into WinXP on my xubuntu machine, and work on WinXP (on xubuntu machine) the network doesn't drop,,,
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: tried to google the problem, but found only threads concerning wifi, but not wired betwork.
<cjae_> how do I do disc copy on the fly with k3b now in newest version
<cjae_> two optical drives?
<cjae_> there used to be a radio button for copy on the fly
<The-Kernel> I'm pretty sure that in order for a crossover cable to work, the host has to be the one who says who gets what. switch the ends of the cable and nothing should work, no connection on either machines, do this.
<Ben_Cs> cjae_: you choose "copy cd"
<cjae_> i know but it wants to use the same drive to read as to burn
<cjae_> but I want to do it on the fly off one directly on the other Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: can't right now, but when i did, it didn't matter what side went where. cause it's still crossed the same way.
<Ben_Cs> cjae_: you mean it doesn't recognise your second drive, and thus you can't choose it?
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: go onto newegg.com and invest $15 into getting two regular cables and a switch
<The-Kernel> crossover is unreliable
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: thought about doing it. think it'll help? BTW how come this problem doesn't exist on WinXP?
<The-Kernel> because windows + windows with crossover usually goes well, linux + windows or vice vers does not go well.
<The-Kernel> linux + linux works great, but using a switch will fix a lot of problems
<The-Kernel> it gives you more stability and control over what you're doing
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: ok. but if before i buy it the connection drops,can i get back to you with the outpu to the shell comands u told me?
<The-Kernel> with a crossover cable you have two machines, a host and a client
<The-Kernel> yes, give me the outputs anyways, even if it still happens with a switch
<Ben_Cs> ok. thanks.
<The-Kernel> I'm almost certain that its the cable, however there is a likely possibility that its something else
<The-Kernel> like windows
<Ben_Cs> i see
<Ben_Cs> maybe winblows checks from time to time what's the machine on the other side, and if it sees it's linux, it's says: ha ha! screw you! and drops the connection
<Ben_Cs> :)
<The-Kernel> no
<The-Kernel> if you look in the properties of the ethernet connection on windows, you can see that you have the option to install UNIX support
<The-Kernel> I think its like printing support but it adds a bunch of other things to it, install that and see if it helps
<Ben_Cs> BTW: do you remember how ent the joke about smartasses and wisecracks? :)
<Ben_Cs> will check. one sec
<The-Kernel> ?
<The-Kernel> !language | Ben_Cs
<ubotu> Ben_Cs: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: i notices that on WinXP machine an option is checked: allow the computer to turn off the device (ethernet card) to save power. could it be it? but then again, it should be the same when i boot WinXP on xubuntu machine...
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: ah yes, it should always be on
<The-Kernel> no matter what
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: is to say a "butt" is a sware/.
<Ben_Cs> ?
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: should i install on WinXP machine: "client service for NetWare"?
<Ben_Cs> cause, i see nothing that has the word "unix"/"linux" on it...
<The-Kernel> no
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: why is this system XP and not linux?
<Ben_Cs> cause i like and work on linux. The rest of the family knows windows, and has no reason to learn +migrate to linux.
<Ben_Cs> i tried to convince them, but with no success.
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: i use dual boot only to play games and to work with my ipod (although amarok is ok, but itunes is better)
<The-Kernel> Tell them this "If we switch this one computer over to linux, we will increase the security of all the computers, plus add to the stability of the one. Also it gives the option of having child protection on it for those young ones."
<The-Kernel> I have a gaming system for that
<The-Kernel> I won't have linux sharing systems
<The-Kernel> ok
<The-Kernel> gotta go
<The-Kernel> ttyl
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: i could convince my father maybe, but not my mom and bro, cause they have no time (and will) to learn linux. though i could tell them: i'm against stealing - used legit soft or open source. although, it probably wont work :)
<Ben_Cs> bye
<Arkh> I use gamecube for gaming :P
<Ben_Cs> Arkh: lucky those who have spare money to play with.
<Arkh> 50 euros from a friend, pretty good price :P
<Ben_Cs> indeed
<Arkh> since linux gaming sucks apart from some fps
<Ben_Cs> but, i don't see a reason to buy a gaming system, when you can buy a powerfull pc instead and play games on it.
<Arkh> yeh, but you know I hate rebooting :P
<Ben_Cs> btw, read about the motorola cpu in SP3. probably the most powerfull cpu in existance.
<Ben_Cs> motorola = ibm (a mistake)
<Ben_Cs> didn't know before that ibm was good in cpu's
<Arkh> yep, a friend of mine told me something about it, it is almost a good price for a new pc
<Ben_Cs> so SPS3 is the most pwerfull gaming system today?
<Arkh> I think so, saw a couple of videos and it is quite impressing
<Ben_Cs> lots of monet though :)
<Ben_Cs> do you buy your games or warez them?
<xork> does xfce have a hardware profile like gnome?
<xork> i can't seem to find one
<Arkh> xork, what do you mean by hardware profile?
<xork> Arkh: an application that will show you all pieces of hardware that are being recognized
<xork> details on each
<Ben_Cs> xork: you can download from repositories (probably).
<Ben_Cs> even the same one that gnome has
<xork> hmm
<xork> happen to know package name?
<Ben_Cs> how's it called in gnome? try that.
<xork> i've totally forgotten :P
<xork> here's really waht i'm trying to do
<xork> buy a new video card
<Arkh> mmm, lspci -v ?
<xork> i have no idea if i have agp or pci-express
<xork> and i'm too lazy to go down and open up the box
<xork> any idea how to find that out from terminal? :P
<Arkh> lspci -v | grep VGA
<Ben_Cs> xork: wine ciw.exe ?   :)
<xork> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 LE (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<Arkh> xork, pci E
<xork> woot, thanks
<xork> how could you tell?
<Arkh> http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce_7300.html
<Arkh> because that series has no agp model :p
<xork> hah
<xork> great, thank you ;)
<Ben_Cs> xork: the package is "Hardinfo"
<Ben_Cs> for furhter info if u need :)
<xork> nice!
<xork> yeah i'll install it
<xork> i liked having that available
<Ben_Cs> hey hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: huhu
<Ben_Cs> long time no c :)
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: you haven't been here ;)
<Ben_Cs> got me there, LOL :)
<Ben_Cs> still it's my favorite ubuntu channel. usually i'm here pretty often
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: ^^
<hyper_ch> so, time to watch the last Crusade episode
<Ben_Cs> never heard of it
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: you know Babylon 5?
<Ben_Cs> yes
<hyper_ch> you've seen the B5 movie: A Call To Arms?
<Ben_Cs> nope
<hyper_ch> ok, Crusade was based on ACTA but it was cancelled after 13 episodes... have you ever watched b5?
<hyper_ch> still here ;)
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: not really. but i know about it. kinf of starttrek isn't it?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: much better ;)
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: well, Crusade isn't but B5 was
<Ben_Cs> i wish Jericho was continued. heard of it?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: yeah, was aired here... a few episodes but now it's not anymore
<Ben_Cs> pitty
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: I haven't seen it
<Ben_Cs> preason brake is due though :)
<hyper_ch> heroes will soon start here
<hyper_ch> haven't started watching Prison Break or 24 or Lost ;)
<hyper_ch> currently I watch Desperate Housewives, House, Monk
<hyper_ch> and BSG
<Ben_Cs> ok :)
<hyper_ch> I'm a tv show junkie... if I watch something I'm hooked
<Ben_Cs> same about me, but only with shows that are worthy of my time
<hyper_ch> oh, I forgot scrubs and malcolm in the middle and of course Simpsons and futurama
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: you are indeed a tv junkie :) how do u have the time? what are u doing 4 living?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: not too much time... well, not all of them are airing now... soon-to-be-lawyer
<Ben_Cs> cool
<Ben_Cs> if i'm addicted to a show, i download the chapters as soon as they're online. (my country lags concerning US shows)
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: same here... I've seen BSG season 1 - 3... however only season 1 has been aired here
<Ben_Cs> :)
<Ben_Cs> Jester45: hi
<Jester45> hi
<Ben_Cs> what's up?
<Jester45> nothing
<Ben_Cs> ok
<m0u5e> gar
<m0u5e> this is so frustrating
<m0u5e> xsmbrowser can see my windows shares, and access them without mounting
<m0u5e> but b/c its only within xsmbrowser i can't use other apps to sync my data :X
<m0u5e> how would i mount a samba share? -___-;
<Jester45> i think fuse has a samba extension
<Jester45> fusesmb maybe?
<m0u5e> hmm i dont have fusesmb installed
* Jester45 hints to google
<m0u5e> any idea why xsmbrowser can do everything that pyNeighborhood can't do :X
<hyper_ch> what is google? ^^
<m0u5e> lol
<Jester45> they are diffrent apps
<Arkh> fusesmb and thunar works pretty good together ;)
<m0u5e> but, how is xsmb accessing windows directories without actually mounting the shares?
<m0u5e> fusesmb: but it can only access specific shares right? or will it auto detect? :X
<Jester45> i think you have to run a command like mount to mount it
<Jester45> but then it acts like a local folder
<Jester45> there is also fuseftp and fusessh
<Jester45> both are fun
<m0u5e> but how xsmbrowser able to navigate through directories, and move things around/ transfer things :X
<Jester45> because it is full of magic nix mojo
<m0u5e> magic nix mojo? :X
<m0u5e> can we get some of that for thunar? :D
<Arkh> m0u5e, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<m0u5e> ... if xsmb doesnt use smbfs to do stuff... what does it use? o_O~
<zoredache> perhaps it speaks the protocol directly
<zoredache> smbclient doesn't use smbfs
<zoredache> smbclient works somewhat like a command line ftp client
<m0u5e> hmm
<m0u5e> sigh if only xubuntu had some kind of support like that built in :(
<zoredache> support like what?
<m0u5e> integrated into thunar, yeah i know its not going to happen anytime soon...
<zoredache> ah, well I use autofs for smb browsing
<zoredache> it took a while to get it setup correctly the first time, but these days, I just spend 3-5 minutes to copy my saved config files to the right places, then I am done
<m0u5e> autofs?
<zoredache> autofs is a tool that will automatically mount/unmount filesystems
<m0u5e> even over the network? :D
<zoredache> it allows you to define the filesystems and mountpoints in files.  It also allows your mountmaps to be executable programs, as long as the program returns valid configuration
<zoredache> so what happens is that I tell autofs that any call to /.autofs/cifs/username%domain%server/ will map onto a given server
<zoredache> the one drawback is that I have to save my username/password in a file in a filesystem
<zoredache> but I fixed that by encrypting my homedirectory...
<m0u5e> lol
<zoredache> ?
<m0u5e> argh, i need i need to access password protected shares
<m0u5e> several ones at that
<m0u5e> i hope they incorporate something of this sort into gusty :X... or is that asking too much?
<zoredache> that link you provided tells you how to access password protected shares
<zoredache> but however you do it, right now it seems that you must store the password on the filesystem
<starvinmarvin> I'm getting a "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)" when trying to copy a movie from the file system to a mounted hard drive. The hard drive has plenty of space. It's correctly formated as fat32. Any ideas? I know I've asked this question before, but I havne't figured it out yet.
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: please file the bug at Microsoft's bug reporting site -- the fat32 filesystem doesn't allow files larger than 4GB
<starvinmarvin> Oh. So obviously I should reformat my hard drives...which one should I use?
<starvinmarvin> BTW, if the fat32 filesystem doesn't allow files > 4gb, it's not a bug i'm encountering. it's business as usual.
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: ext3 probably. There is a driver for windows that lets it use them, so you don't lose interoperability.
<TheSheep> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<starvinmarvin> thanks guys/girls/ thou...
* TheSheep bows slightly
<pilibeen> i'm trying to connect to my wireless network in my school's library w/ vpnc, should this work for all cisco networks?
<oli__> when starting the installation it cancels with an error that he cant write on /dev/sda. is this known or is my hdd just screwed? its quite old :p
#xubuntu 2007-09-06
<oli__> right now theres one big fat32 primary partition. installation cancels no matter how i format it
<oli__> tried the manual as well as "guided, complete hdd"
<atarinox> i'm trying to follow this instruction for installing this vpn client to get on my uni's wireless network...but it says the client supports Red Hat 6.2 or compatible libraries w/ glibc version 2.1.1-6 or later, using kernel 2.2.12 or later. Will this work w/ feisty?
<cellofellow> atarinox: what client is it?
<cellofellow> if it is in an RPM or tar.gz package, for Red Hat, it's not likely to work on a deb-based distro like Ubuntu.
<cellofellow> It may be in the repos though, or you could build from source.
<atarinox> cellofellow: think it's just called vpnclient
<cellofellow> is it something your school made for themselves?
<atarinox> and it's not an rpm...yeah i think it has some config files already built in maybe?
<atarinox> the file is vpnclient-linux-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz
<cellofellow> atarinox: just try it. Extract it into /opt/ or /usr/local or just your home dir and see if it works.
<triptec> is there anywon who knows how to make thunar NOT make shortcuts to fakeraided disks on desktop and in thunar?????
<cellofellow> ummmmm
<triptec> anyone??
<cellofellow> triptec: I don't know.
<triptec> ...=(
<dawiz> can anyone help with ndiswrapper?
<dawiz> i keep getting invalid driver
<triptec> sorry
<triptec> is there anyway to move windows between screen, now it's only the mouse that is able to do that
<dawiz> anybody?
<triptec> screens*
<dawiz> can anyone help with ndiswrapper?
<starvinmarvin> Not ten minutes ago I updated xubuntu. I rebooted and am stuck in grub. What have I done now?
<Jester45> starvinmarvin, what does grub say ?
<starvinmarvin> hold on, I rebooted...I will soon forward grub's message to you. I think he's pissed.
<Jester45> grub is pissed? its a she
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename.
<Jester45> ... thats a discription on the grub commandline
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: That's all it tells me. Unless I type commands. What do you mean by what does it say?
<Jester45> so what does it do as its boots
<Jester45> says loading then that
<Jester45> maybe your missing your grub config
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: Yeah I think so. commands like geometry(hd_ don't result in the available hard disks.
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: Prior to reboot, I was messing around with two hard drives I have attached via a PCI slot. I'm wondering if the system is trying to boot off of them
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: grub says "loading, please wait..." then after a second flashes to the message I provided earlier.
<Jester45> ok what disc was grub on and the os?
<Jester45> i think it cant fine the disk
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: on the main HD from IDE1
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: the disks I was messin were on a PCI card...not related to IDE
<Jester45> and it has been there and was working from there and is it still there?
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: if you're asking about the IDE1 hd, then yes.
<starvinmarvin> i think i may just pull the pci card and see what happens.
<Jester45> try that
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: Hold on to your butts.
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: no luck.
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: Is there some sort of recovery mode from the install disk?
<Jester45> i dont think
<Jester45> the live cd would be
<Jester45> thats what i noramly use to recover
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: I wonder what happened. Could it have been the update?
<Jester45> what did you update
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: everything.
<Jester45> like edgy to feisty?
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: I just clicked update. Boom. Restart. pfft. Then I met Mr. Grub.
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: Who by the way, isn't very polite.
<Jester45> so... was it an upgrade from one version like edgy to feisty or just a few programs
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: I'm going to guess edgy. I briefly saw where it was coming from and I read edgy and security updates....don't quite know what that amounts to though.
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: Wish I would have paid more attention. Hindsight will get you every time.
<Jester45> well im not sure if the gui tools will just upgrade to a new version i think they ask you. meaning it doesnt look like a normal upgrade because a lot of people want to keep their version
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: I take that back, if edgy wasn't updated in the last week, then it wasn't that. Must have been a few progs. Cause I updated about a week ago without incident.
<Jester45> was it a quick download
<starvinmarvin> yep
<Jester45> a full upgrade is 300mb or more
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: Ok, so progs it is. Where does that take us?
<Jester45> run uname -r
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> yea you cant :)
<Jester45> brb xchat upgrade
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: I feel a reinstal coming.
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: So should I just re-install?
<Jester45> do you have a live cd?
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: Just inserted the xubuntu cd I used for install...not sure if it has a live version on it.
<Jester45> if it boots into a desktop its live cd if not its not
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: Well it's doing something, so we'll see. What do you have in store when I get to the live cd?
<dawiz> can anyone help with a build error?
<dawiz> make: *** [all]  error 2
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: Not sure if you can help dawiz, but if you can't i'm sitting at the desktop live now.
<dawiz> ?
<starvinmarvin> dawiz: things move rather slow around here. You kinda have to just put your question in and wait a while. may be 2 seconds may be more. if your questionmark was for me...then I was just being nice and letting jester45 help you if he could (he/she) was helping me prior to your question.
<dawiz> ok
<dawiz> yeah so far its been an all day wait
<starvinmarvin> Not too sure why there are so many people in the room and not responding.
<starvinmarvin> But a few are usually around that really know their stuff. TheSheep for example. Don't know where that one is though.
<dawiz> ive been having problems with ndiswrapper
<dawiz> i think im gonna try madwifi
<dawiz> i tried an older version of ndiswrapper
<dawiz> still wont build
<starvinmarvin> yeah, since I just learned what grub was tonight, i'm pretty sure I can't help.
<dawiz> although ndiswrapper -l returns invalid driver
<dawiz> heh
<starvinmarvin> what are you building anyway?
<dawiz> ndiswrapper
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: did you go make nachos? Where'd ya go?
<starvinmarvin> Ahh I see.
<dawiz> heh
<dawiz> madwifi doesnt do usb adapters
<dawiz> man
<starvinmarvin> And I take it your wifi device is usb
<dawiz> just one thing after another
<dawiz> yep
<dawiz> wusb54gv2
<dawiz> linksys
<starvinmarvin> So being out of the linux circuit, why all the trouble? isn't there a plug'n play driver set?
<starvinmarvin> why the need to build
<dawiz> because microsoft has a strangled hold on hardware comp[atibility
<starvinmarvin> I know I can't help you with your prob, but maybe you can help me w/ mine.
<dawiz> whats wrong?
<starvinmarvin> Something happened to my install. I'm continually sent to grub. I'm successfully booted into the live CD, but I don't know what to do from here to fix/figure out the problem
<starvinmarvin> xubuntu was working fine until i updated and rebooted. couldn't get back into the OS
<dawiz> does it give you an error?
<starvinmarvin> so now i'm looking at the device.map file, but i don't quite know what to do with it
<starvinmarvin> nope, "loading, please wait..."
<starvinmarvin> then I go to the command prompt
<dawiz> from grub?
<starvinmarvin> right
<dawiz> u try reinstall?
<starvinmarvin> As in the action or command?
<dawiz> action
<starvinmarvin> no, i was worried about data loss
<dawiz> ic
<dawiz> im not real well versed in grub
<dawiz> prolly a grub issue
<dawiz> wont boot the os
<starvinmarvin> it's a media sever....or will be when it's done. So it has some media on the file system. i'd hate to lose that.
<dawiz> maybe improper installation
<dawiz> you sure the drive isnt bad?
<Kr4t05> starvinmarvin: Try using gparted to resize your root partition, and make a backup partition.  Copy the files over that you want to keep, and then reinstall, making sure not to overwrite the backup partition.
<dawiz> yeah that was next suggestion
<Kr4t05> dawiz: Sorry for stealing. ;)
<starvinmarvin> Can I access the files if I slave the hd into a windows box?
<Kr4t05> starvinmarvin: If the Windows box has ext3 drivers, sure.
<dawiz> its all good
<starvinmarvin> I'm pretty sure this is all a lot more work than I ever anticipated.
<Kr4t05> starvinmarvin: It usually is. :P But, with it comes a great learning exprience.
<starvinmarvin> Yeha that's true.
<Kr4t05> That's why I love Linux. It really lets me learn exactly how my computer works.
<starvinmarvin> Every time I finish a chapter, I feel as if I found 10 more libraries.
<Kr4t05> Heh
<Kr4t05> Alright, then... I was wonder if someone could help me with my little project, then.
<Kr4t05> I have two machines, a desktop and a laptop.
<Kr4t05> The desktop (the machine I'm using right now)  is connected to the internet via a wired connection to my DSL router.
<Kr4t05> I want to use the Wireless adapter connected to the desktop to share my connection with the laptop, which has a wireless card installed as well.
<Kr4t05> I've already done some of the work, but I'm a bit lost...
<starvinmarvin> Now he's really lost.
<dawiz> man these channels suck
<dawiz> why are linux users such ***holes
<starvinmarvin> why what happened?
<dawiz> i was in the ndiswrapper room
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> no one would help me
<dawiz> the bot said read the wiki
<dawiz> no shit
<dawiz> lol
<starvinmarvin> haha
<dawiz> i was like why are you here if you dont want to help anyone
<dawiz> they banned me
<dawiz> there was one person in the room and he refused to help me
<dawiz> lol
<starvinmarvin> They probably didn't know how.
<dawiz> its the ndiswrapper room
<dawiz> i told him the channel was a waste of memory
<starvinmarvin> and this is the xubuntu room
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> why is their a ndiswrapper room if not to help ppl?
<dawiz> so far ive founf that the online linux community is a bunch of stuck up geeks
<zoredache_> perhaps the talk about development there
<dawiz> he said it was for help
<dawiz> wtf
<Kr4t05> dawiz: Not all Linux uses.
<Kr4t05> users*
<dawiz> no not all
<dawiz> its seems the cool ones can never know
<dawiz> tho
<dawiz> nice nix users can never help me with my issues
<zoredache> you realise that your average computer guru completely lacks social skills right?
<zoredache> it isn't that they can't help you, they just arn't patient enough, or care enough about you to try
<zoredache> as for me.  I refuse to play around with ndiswrapper.  I just went the easy way and purchased an adapter that actually is natively supported
<Kr4t05> dawiz: What's your problem?
<Jester45> ok im back
<Kr4t05> (With wireless, that is)
<starvinmarvin> haha
<Jester45> and i didnt read all the histroy but... dawiz people use their computers and leave the irc client open at the same time
<xjkx> how many extended partitions can i have
<Kr4t05> While I'm certainly no noob, I do know how to deal with people.
<zoredache> xjkx: 1
<starvinmarvin> 1
<starvinmarvin> darn
<xjkx> :s
<zoredache> you can can have lots of logical partition within an extended partition
<starvinmarvin> That was going to be my first right answer.
<Jester45> we are volunteers and most of the helpers are nerdy so we use computers alot i spend more than 9 hours a day on one so im often doing something else but if i check back every 5 mins and see a question i know i can help if i dont know the answer or dont look then i just stay quite
<xjkx> i have an extendes already, but i created it too small :S
<xjkx> extended*
<xjkx> cant i enlargue it?
<zoredache> I see, why didn't you just make one big partition and put it all in lvm?
<Jester45> and starvinmarvin you need to mount the harddrive once in the live cd and then edit the grub confnig
<zoredache> logical volumes inside a lvm partion can be resized
<Jester45> zoredache, because its not as redundant or versitile
<zoredache> not as redundant as what?
<Jester45> xjkx, you might be able to inlarge... i dont thin ext3 can be and thats what you probly used
<Jester45> zoredache, as real diffrent partitions
<zoredache> ext3 can be enlarged...
<zoredache> but he was talking about an extended partition, not a partition that was ext3 if I understood him correclty
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> I can't figure this out...
<Jester45> Kr4t05, whats your problem
<Kr4t05> Jester45: I'm trying to share my ethernet connection via wireless.
<dawiz> whats arong kr4?
<Jester45> oo
<Kr4t05> I have the desktop (the "server") all set up, but it doesn't seem like the wireless adapter is actually broadcasting.
<Jester45> i would say that would need iptables
<Kr4t05> I've been following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<Kr4t05> But, I'm a bit confused by some of it.
<Jester45> and is the server linux? and can you use the wireless connected (is it supported/functioning)
<Kr4t05> Jester45: That's just it... I'm not sure...
<Kr4t05> There aren't any other wireless networks in range for me to connect to.
<dawiz> i cant get ndiswrapper to build for nothing
<starvinmarvin> And don't even get him started on the ndiswrapper channel.
<dawiz> ndiswrapper channel is a waste of memory
<starvinmarvin> On the bright side, I'm booting into Windows XP.
<dawiz> lol
<starvinmarvin> :)
<dawiz> im ready to go back to osX
<xjkx> Jester45: inside the extended there is a logical which is ext3, but the extendes itself is not formated to anything
<Kr4t05> Jester45: Here's a printout of iwconfig on this machine (the desktop): http://pastebin.com/m4cb676a2
<Kr4t05> That seems to be in order... But I'm not sure.
<Jester45> dawiz, why are you compiling it?
<Jester45> why not use the deb?
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> im searching for the deb file now
<Kr4t05> dawiz: Apt-get?
<dawiz> its on a box next to me
<dawiz> no connection to it right now
<Kr4t05> Oh, wait...
<Kr4t05> Duh.
<Kr4t05> Brain fart.
<dawiz> so everything must dl to this box then burn to cd
<dawiz> pita
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> ugh
<Kr4t05> This is why a flash drive is a Godsend.
<dawiz> 'yeah
<dawiz> dont have one tho
<Kr4t05> Shame.
<starvinmarvin> Wow.
<starvinmarvin> How is that possible?
<Kr4t05> Maybe next time you'll pick one up? :P
<dawiz> the box im workin on is celeron mhz
<dawiz> 300*
<dawiz> 48mb ram
<dawiz> 6 gb hd
<Kr4t05> 1GB is only $15
<dawiz> no nic
<starvinmarvin> what are you using it for?
<dawiz> yeah i dont have one at home
<Kr4t05> Jeeze....
<dawiz> a box for my friend
<starvinmarvin> General destkop use?
<Jester45> dawiz, that box willl not run xubuntu to good unless you cut down on the mem useage
<Jester45> or if your using it as a cli only system
<Jester45> a hit by me is to add
<dawiz> its running fine
<Jester45> startxfce4 to each users ~/.bashrc
<Jester45> and then remove gdm
<dawiz> its just a box to surf the net with
<Jester45> so to login they have to use text but it ask login: then passoword and then will start xfce
<Jester45> cuts down at least 15 mb
<dawiz> yeah
<Jester45> and its faster
<dawiz> yeah true
<dawiz> its not as slow as you would think tho
<Jester45> as it doesnt have to load gdm (and that includes come gnome) jsut to get X
<dawiz> right
<Jester45> o and change the bitdeapth from 24 to 16
<dawiz> ill keep those in mind
<Jester45> cuts 10-20 mb off of x.org's memory
<dawiz> id like to get it online first tho
<Jester45> and looks the same
<dawiz> bitdeapth huh?
<dawiz> by chance know where a wiki is for it?
<Jester45> and a 3rd thing that i like is to listen to music via mpd+sonata
<dawiz> i like references
<ravtux> hi
<Jester45> bit depth *
<ravtux> I just installed xubuntu
<ravtux> love it!
<ravtux> but I need some help
<ravtux> how do I customize the grub to boot to XP?
<Jester45> like on windows it calles it the color like 8 bit(256 colors) 16bit (low color) 32bit(high color)
<Jester45> ravtux, i can help you with that if you give me a few minutes to finish what im working on right now
<ravtux> Jester45: cool
<dawiz> looks like my ip has been banned from the ndiswrapper website
<starvinmarvin> hahah
<starvinmarvin> You really pissed them off huh?
<dawiz> guy was a dick
<dawiz> i made to much sense
<dawiz> assholes
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* dawiz was kicked off #xubuntu by maxamillion (that sort of language is not allowed in #xubuntu, you are allowed back if you will clean it up ... thank you)
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<dawiz> lol
<starvinmarvin> Did a bot kick you?
<dawiz> i think for language
<maxamillion> starvinmarvin: no, i did
<dawiz> for what?
<maxamillion> dawiz: language
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> i know all these virgin ears
<maxamillion> dawiz: its an ubuntu CoC thing ... not my rules, i just signed up to defend them :)
<Jester45> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<starvinmarvin> !language
<Jester45> maxamillion, can i get the powers also :)
<Jester45> huhu hyper_ch
<dawiz> lol
<maxamillion> Jester45: i can't give them perminantly ... and i dunno about renegade ops running around
<starvinmarvin> maxamillion, I want to create a botnet to destroy all other botnets, can I?
<Jester45> renegade... cmon its me
<ravtux> Jester45: you ready?
<Jester45> starvinmarvin, not on freenode
<maxamillion> starvinmarvin: you can try, but i think you would be shutdown before it got far
<dawiz> so ubuntu is about some kind of moral oppression?
<Jester45> starvinmarvin, chanserv protects it
<dawiz> sound like jesusbuntu
<dawiz> lol
<maxamillion> dawiz: yeah .... go on ubuntu.com and either click on code of conduct or search for it
<starvinmarvin> Yeah, i was just joking. I don't even know how to write a script.
<dawiz> hmmm
<dawiz> im thinkin maybe i shouldnt support ubuntu by using it anymore
<dawiz> never had theser moral issues with slack users
<Jester45> starvinmarvin, there are pre man ones... all you need is winxp without any service packes or anti-* and go to some pron sites
<maxamillion> dawiz: heh ... i haven't run ubuntu in quite some time .... i've been a debian user for almost a decade, tried xubuntu ... really liked it but got fed up with ubuntu's instabilities so i went back to old faithful
<starvinmarvin> na, my script kiddie days are over.
<starvinmarvin> sub7 ftw!!!
<dawiz> i think its pretty obvious pat isnt a nazi moralistic christian type
<dawiz> yeah
<dawiz> matter of fact
<maxamillion> then found openbox and pypanel ... fell in love and haven't touched a traditional desktop environment since (though that will change at my new job :/)
<dawiz> im gonna install deb now
<Jester45> it isnt here, its just being nice to others
<dawiz> i like de's
<dawiz> nice to others
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> its very rarely ive been treated nice at all in any of these channels
<dawiz> but i get messed with for language
<maxamillion> dawiz: that's not good :(
<dawiz> ive tried to help ppl and have helped many before
<maxamillion> dawiz: well, honestly ... i don't mind but i did tag my gpg signature to a document saying i would uphold their CoC inside their channels
<dawiz> but ppl tell me to buzz oiff
<dawiz> maybe my issues are over their head and they cant help
<maxamillion> dawiz: its possible
<dawiz> and rather than bring their ego down a level or too they just ban me
<dawiz> lol
* maxamillion would be the first to admit he doesn't know something
<dawiz> right on
<dawiz> only way to learn
* Jester45 just says i think in front of it
<maxamillion> there is too much out there to know everything, i think i know a respectable amount ... but i by no means know everything
<dawiz> is shuttleworth a nazi fundamentalist christian or something?
<starvinmarvin> Speaking of knowing everytihng. I booted my xp box (flawlessly) and attached my pervious linux hard drive as a slave. I can see the hard drive in the device manager, but not in the file system.
<Jester45> because xp needs an ext3 driver
<maxamillion> dawiz: no, he just believes in a "family friendly" universe
<starvinmarvin> how would I go about getting one of them?
<dawiz> lol
<dawiz> how is that unfamily like?
<dawiz> because some ancient christian notion those words are bad
<dawiz> ?
<dawiz> tahts a lie within itself
<starvinmarvin> It's the meaning behind them dawiz
<starvinmarvin> You didn't use the word to describe them in a manner that you could generally like to be described as, right?
<dawiz> censorship is wrong
<dawiz> its unbecoming of what linux stands for
<Jester45> starvinmarvin, google for ext3 windows driver, it has a weird website like blah.blah.blah.blah.edu or something like that
<dawiz> i dont care if someone describes me as that
<starvinmarvin> Jester45: thanks.
<dawiz> chances are its because thats what my actions are
<starvinmarvin> dawiz: Yeah, me either. I was just playing devil's advocate
<zoredache> one of you guys don't happen to know which config file stores the file to application assoications?
<dawiz> hmmmm
<starvinmarvin> In the back, all the way to the left.
<dawiz> back to slack maybe
<starvinmarvin> Can't miss it.
<dawiz> 12 is out now
<dawiz> ubuntu is great cause its less headache
<starvinmarvin> is it really?
<maxamillion> zoredache: i think it is in ~/.config/Thunar/ somewhere ... but don't quote me on that
<Jester45> its good once you get to know it
<starvinmarvin> I haven't even tried it.
<dawiz> but the community and ppl behind it im really not agreeing with
<zoredache> maxamillion: I am looking there and not finding anything...
<starvinmarvin> are you behind the windows community?
<dawiz> the church of the subgenius may be crazy but at least they wont push ideals on me in their channels
<dawiz> whats the difference?
<zoredache> I am trying to get setup something so that when I click on a movie it queues it in vlc and doesn't start a new window playing it
<starvinmarvin> it's an os not a faction.
<dawiz> censorship is something bill would do
<Jester45> well this is a smaller community so less knowledge excluding TheSheep #ubuntu has 1000 people more than here so they know more.... but some thinks are xfce specific
<starvinmarvin> bill lumberg?
<dawiz> bill gates
<starvinmarvin> I know.
<dawiz> i havent used windows in over 4 years
<dawiz> lol
<xjkx> who is automounting my devices here? what process
<Jester45> that might be thunar thats my guess
<Jester45> billy doesnt run ms anymore
<xjkx> i almost had my disk over by that
<Jester45> he did in the pre nt kernel days
<xjkx> over = lost
<starvinmarvin> what does he run now?
<xjkx> i'd like to disable it, but i'm not uninstalling thunra
<xjkx> thunar
<Jester45> nothing
<Jester45> that i know of
<Jester45> his old partner that started MS is running it now
<Jester45> and killed it after win2k
<Jester45> at least to me
<xjkx> you talkinb about bill gates?
<xjkx> talking~
<starvinmarvin> long live Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111one!!eleven
<maxamillion> heh ... ok
<dawiz> hmmm
<dawiz> time to wipe *ubuntu
<dawiz> deb seems nice
<dawiz> as long as the dependency nightmares arent too bad
<xjkx> the i-am-not-sure-what mounts my devices while i am deleting partitions, it fucked me up once i need it to stop :S
<xjkx> the other time it gave an error on deleting and then said my table was wrong and didnt list, i had to fdisk it and delete the undone partition
<xjkx> it just mounts while must not
<xjkx> i am running by the livecd coz i thought it would stop here
<xjkx> deleting partitions = with gparted
<starvinmarvin> uh oh I feel some !language wrath coming on.
<xjkx> why
<starvinmarvin> because you swore.
<starvinmarvin> You must have missed the VERY /sacasm interesting debate that was going on earlier about swearing in the channel
<starvinmarvin> I must be the only sole alive that recalls the ole battle.
<xjkx> you mean swearing by that i done an abusive statement?
<xjkx> c`mon, i will learn a new word
<starvinmarvin> Not sure what the rules are.
<starvinmarvin> I don't follow rules anyway, just poke fun at them from time to time.
<xjkx> i cant see me swearing
<xjkx> even looked up this word in dictionary
<starvinmarvin> Meaning what? I can see it right there.
<xjkx> the i-am-not-sure-what ?
<starvinmarvin> yeah
<xjkx> lol
<xjkx> i didnt mean what you think, i really meant what i wrote
<xjkx> i am trying to figure what it is, that is mounting
<starvinmarvin> no, several words later
<xjkx> aaaaaw
<starvinmarvin> partitions, it f#%#ed
<xjkx> now i see ?P
<starvinmarvin> lord
<starvinmarvin> that took way too long
<xjkx> i didnt feel like doing, it just came out
<Jester45> <xjkx> the i-am-not-sure-what mounts my devices while i am deleting partitions, it fucked me up once i need it to stop :S
<Jester45> there is an un wanted f word
<starvinmarvin> haha
<xjkx> sorry about that
<starvinmarvin> you said it
<xjkx> but it was good, the bad f word, because i learnt a new word with s
<Jester45> i didnt "say" anything
<Jester45> i copied
<starvinmarvin> copy cat
<xjkx> i found it, it was thunar and in advance option i can disable device managment or something, thanks for your guess Jester45
<xjkx> my tip is that you all should do it if you are partitionning with gparted, remember that and your disk will be fine
<Kr4t05> Wow, compositing in XFCE is some neat stuff.
<Kr4t05> But, how about some transparent panels?
<Kr4t05> Oh! Wait! They ARE transparent! SWEET!
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs hey'
<Ben_Cs> Hey
<Ben_Cs> u got lucky, just woke up :)
<The-Kernel> nice, so hows the problem going?
<Ben_Cs> well, no disconnections yet, as far as i notice
<Ben_Cs> maybe it was WinXP that "saved power" by shutting down the ethernet card...
<The-Kernel> possibly
<The-Kernel> hey did anyone see - * zoredache_ (n=zoredach@pdpc/supporter/active/zoredache) has joined #xubuntu
<The-Kernel> * zoredache has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<The-Kernel> or was that just me?
<Ben_Cs> yeh, saw it
<The-Kernel> wow
<The-Kernel> zoredache is like a god of computers
<The-Kernel> he's a pretty smart guy, always has an answer for your questions
<Ben_Cs> really
<Ben_Cs> ?
<The-Kernel> yes
<The-Kernel> I don't get why he's in here though
<Ben_Cs> were do u know him from, then?
<The-Kernel> he is my former mentor
<The-Kernel> in computers that is
<Ben_Cs> you know him in real life or from the net?
<The-Kernel> net
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: what's the main difference between BSD an Linux? (except that BSD is unix and not linux)?
<The-Kernel> not much
<The-Kernel> different syntax
<The-Kernel> different kernel
<The-Kernel> some different commands
<The-Kernel> it is a bit more powerful the linux
<The-Kernel> in its abilities
<The-Kernel> but if you don't figure out how to properly utilize it, it won't do you any good, RTFM!!!
<Ben_Cs> so it's just " unix is better then linux" thingy?
<The-Kernel> that's what they say
<The-Kernel> not really
<The-Kernel> usually people with BSD don
<The-Kernel> t call themselves better
<The-Kernel> just more powerful
<Ben_Cs> how's BSD differenet from other versions of unix, ie: solaris?
<The-Kernel> BSD is also completely "Made in the USA"
<The-Kernel> not too sure, I havn't used Solaris so I would know the differences
<Ben_Cs> and that's important because...?
<The-Kernel> Its something we can call our own
<The-Kernel> :P
<The-Kernel> sometimes that's all that matters
<Ben_Cs> i can't deside wether to try freebsd or opensolaris (on virtual machine on xubuntu) ?
<Ben_Cs> solaris is the best unix isn't it?
<The-Kernel> no
<The-Kernel> Go with BSD
<The-Kernel> its more commonly used
<The-Kernel> and then Solaris, both are very good to know
<Ben_Cs> btw, is there a difference i'll notice, between linux and unix, except for some extra commands in shell?
<The-Kernel> yeah
<The-Kernel> you will\
<Ben_Cs> what's the most commonly used unix for servers? solaris, bsd, something else?
<[hans] > Forgive me, I'm a bit new to IRC
<[hans] > I'm looking for help installing Xubuntu on an old laptop
<[hans] > I have a few questions
<Ben_Cs> [hans] : don't ask to ask. just ask the questions :)
<[hans] > (Asked to see if there was actually anybody here ;) )
<[hans] > We'd like to install Xubuntu on an old Gateway laptop of a friend's. He's got 128MB of RAM.
<Ben_Cs> what cpu?
<[hans] > Celeron
<Ben_Cs> mhz?
<[hans] > Not sure. He was "running" XP Pro on it
<The-Kernel> [hans]  it should work fine, just use the alt cd to install it
<[hans] > The FAQ says the system needs 128MB to run, !92MB to install, and between 64-128MB once installed
<[hans] > The "alt cd" as opposed to the desktop cd?
<[hans] > Got it downloading. What's the difference between the two?
<Ben_Cs> [hans] :the alt cd installs without gui
<Ben_Cs> you have to install gui manually later on
<[hans] > Alright, how do I do that? Do you have a link?
<Ben_Cs> after you install the alt cd u: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: isn't there a normal opensolaris version? i see only developer versions and other solaris based OS on opensolaris site
<[hans] > ok. I doubt it'll have his wireless drivers installed, but we can patch in. Thanks.
<Ben_Cs> np
<The-Kernel> ?
<The-Kernel> [hans]  the alt cd installs gui with it, there should be no problem there
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: thought the alt cd is more like the server cd
<The-Kernel> no
<The-Kernel> it just installs it via CLI and not a live cd
<The-Kernel> it has everything else needed
<Ben_Cs> i see
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: still wondering wether is should waste my time on learning bsd, opensolaris, or will Gentoo be more usefull for me?
<The-Kernel> Why are you learning them?
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: hoping to be sysadmin some day
<Ben_Cs> so gotta be familiar with heavy unix/linux distros
<The-Kernel> In this order, BSD. Gentoo, Solaris
<[hans] > The-Kernel: Thanks :)
<Ben_Cs> you saying lots of servers run bsd?
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: what distro do u recommend? freebsd, openbsd etc...?
<The-Kernel> FreeBSD
<The-Kernel> Benny, do you plan on going to college? Or are you going to college? or did you go to college?
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: i'm in college. going to 2'nd year
<Ben_Cs> in college i have centos
<The-Kernel> so a Community College?
<The-Kernel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solaris_%28operating_system%29
<The-Kernel> what kind of computer classes do they offer
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: don't quite get your question. can u refraze?
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: if i get you right: first 2 years mostly math, algorithms, c++ and a little bit of linux. 3rd year: java, sysadmin, image processing etc.
<The-Kernel> oh..
<The-Kernel> so its a 4 year college
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs WHICH COLLEGE IS IT
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel:3 year actually. it's in Israel
<The-Kernel> !!
<The-Kernel> ah
<The-Kernel> I have no idea what kind of system you use there
<The-Kernel> what are your degree's called?
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: B. Sc.
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: i know my dad (is sys-admin) has solaris in work
<The-Kernel> no idea what that is but ok
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: B. Science.
<The-Kernel> OH
<The-Kernel> Bachelor in Science
<The-Kernel> ok
<The-Kernel> yeah that usually takes us 4 years to get here
<The-Kernel> 2 years, A.S, 4 years, B.S., 6 Years, M.S., 8 years, doctorate
<[hans] > They might do it year round with no summer break
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: been thinking. is it worth the head-ache of bsd, or is it better to get into the guts of xubuntu-debian
<Ben_Cs> ?
<[hans] > I had a school like that
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs learn it fully, move on to the lext, that's what I did and it's serving me well
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: think you're right. cause if u know one distro inside-out, then the others are pretty similar, right?
<The-Kernel> somewhat
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: what unix/linux do u usually use? you being in this channel means you use xubuntu most comonly?
<The-Kernel> slackware
<Ben_Cs> y?
<Ben_Cs> thought Gentoo is the experts choice
<The-Kernel> be cause it has you configure EVERY FRIKING THING!!!
<The-Kernel> Gentoo takes to long
<Ben_Cs> in Gentoo there's no packagin system right? you compile everything from src?
<lphst> Ben_Cs: true.
<lphst> Ben_Cs: what packaging system does slackware usE?
<lphst> The-Kernel: what packaging system does slackware usE?
<The-Kernel> tarbalz
<The-Kernel> I'm out
<Ben_Cs> lphst: so how do u keep track of software updates?
<rici> personally i find freebsd really easy
<lphst> Ben_Cs: not sure, by luck i guess? :D
<Ben_Cs> lphst: you have to read everyday posts of soft news? frustrating isn't it?
<lphst> yeah.
<[hans] > Hey, my friend is having problems with his CD drive - how do you do a net install?
<xjkx> i'd like to add xubuntu to my lilo...how do i do it? it has like MANY options :p
<Ben_Cs> xjkx: sorry, don't know. using grub.
<xjkx> :p
<xjkx> i liked grub, before it didnt want to load slackware
<Ben_Cs> xjkx: used lilo many years ago with redhat. so don't remember
<xjkx> Ben_Cs, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Ben_Cs> one sec
<Surger> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ben_Cs> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Ben_Cs> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Ben_Cs> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Surger> How do I find what repository a package is in?
<Ben_Cs> ah, thought it'll be more informative
<Ben_Cs> Surger: try searching ubuntu repos in ubuntu site
<Surger> Ok
<Ben_Cs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Ben_Cs> u can search there in different repos
<Surger> Ta
<anonymouse> hi anyone can help me?
<TheSheep> !ask anonymouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask anonymouse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !ask | anonymouse
<ubotu> anonymouse: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anonymouse> oh..
<anonymouse> i got xuuntu installed the first time around without problems
<TheSheep> that's horrible!
<TheSheep> we have to fix it in the next release! ;)
<anonymouse> :O
<anonymouse> =-O
<anonymouse> well....my brother accidentally installed something else on top, things got screwed.
<anonymouse> format and try to reinstall xubuntu but the problem is, i get stuck at the partitioning part
<anonymouse> ext2 and ext3 fail
<TheSheep> anonymouse: ah, disable volume management in thunar in the live cd
<TheSheep> anonymouse: thunar->edit->preferences->advanced->volume manager
<anonymouse> how to get to thunar?
<anonymouse> i click on the installer and go thru 7 steps
<TheSheep> anonymouse: just open any directory
<TheSheep> anonymouse: the window that appears is thunar
<TheSheep> anonymouse: the unmount all paritions before starting the installer
<TheSheep> anonymouse: the problem is that thunar's volume manager automatically mounts these partitions, and then the installer can't format them
<anonymouse> ok
<magic_ninja> man my inet is acting wierd, running really slow and such
<magic_ninja> over 5 minutes and still hasn't loaded google.com
<anonymouse> so his means my windows xp will be gone?
<TheSheep> anonymouse: no, unless you explicitly delete it
<TheSheep> anonymouse: which is always an open option, of course ;)
<magic_ninja> something is screwey here
<anonymouse> hmmm
<anonymouse> okay so in file manager i see ubuntu, trash, desktop, file system and 29g volume
<anonymouse> i just unmount 29g volume
<anonymouse> then start the installer again?
<TheSheep> anonymouse: unmount them all, it's not formatting
<TheSheep> (well, you cannot unmount trash or the cd)
<anonymouse> i'm running on the live cd
<anonymouse> so file system should be a ramdisk, rite?
<magic_ninja> ok i got some info, on msn i can recieve messages
<magic_ninja> but not send them
<anonymouse> and i just need to unmount 29g
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: are you getting any of these messages
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: I'd rather bite my head off than use msn
<TheSheep> anonymouse: actually with live cd the main filesystem is a kind of a funny merge of your ram and cd rom
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: well its a test, i'm getting mass timeout that indicatates mass packetloss
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: use mtr Luke
<magic_ninja> mtr luke?
<TheSheep> !info mtr
<ubotu> mtr: Full screen ncurses and X11 traceroute tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.71-2 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 160 kB
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: i can't get it its timing out
<anonymouse> ok....unmounting everything!
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: could it be because of ipv6
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: use ip numbers, not domain names
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: do you mind if i do the trace on your ip (if not thats fine just want an ez to get ip)
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: nvm got one
<anonymouse> LOL...i can't unmount file system....i guess i am ready to go
<TheSheep> anonymouse: you can't unmount if there is some program running and has any file in there opened
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: its working fine i think its just going so slow its timing out, thinking it might be a problem with ipv6 just had a new connection installed
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: need to disable ipv6 but i can't look up how
<anonymouse> xubuntu dun have terminal to plonk in cheat codes for the installatio?
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: edit /etc/modules/blacklist and add 'blacklist ipv6' in there
<magic_ninja> now its working fine, wierd
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: probably your dns was down
<magic_ninja> thats what i was thinking
<magic_ninja> i changed my default dns server and it worked fine
<magic_ninja> alright ty sheep, tell me right after i fix it lol
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: sheep: 23 ninja: 1
<anonymouse> okay i am at the partition manager screen
<anonymouse> which is better guided 54% or guided entire disk?
<TheSheep> anonymouse: no idea, I haven't seen the new installer yet
<anonymouse> i think i will go for entire disk
<magic_ninja> anon
<anonymouse> ya?
<magic_ninja> if you are having problems, see if you can create another partition at the end of the disk and back your data up into that
<magic_ninja> or try to apt-get qtparted and do it with that
<magic_ninja> at least if you format it you won't loose your data
<anonymouse> i dun need to backup anything just want xubuntu 7.04 to work
<anonymouse> there is almost nothing to do on the livecd except install
<TheSheep> anonymouse: wait, let me get one thing
<TheSheep> anonymouse: your brother installed windows, and now the boot menu is gone
<TheSheep> anonymouse: right?
<TheSheep> anonymouse: you can get the menu back without reinstalling the whole thing
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<anonymouse> nope
<anonymouse> that was a few formats back
<TheSheep> argh
<magic_ninja> format the whole disk then lol, sounds like your beat
<anonymouse> i dunno why using disk managers wasn't working so i use windows xp installer cd, installed windows xp on fat32 then if can multiboot to xubuntu even better
<magic_ninja> anonymouse: winxp just has to be on the first partition of the drive
<anonymouse> wish me luck the partitioner is working
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: what if you want to have multiple windows xp installed?
<anonymouse> i mean doing its thing
<tuxcrafte1> hello guys, i forgot the command were I can set up my default email and Internet browser, can somebody enlighten me again? :-D
<TheSheep> tuxcrafte1: settings->preferred applications
<tuxcrafte1> TheSheep: i was looking for the commandline tool
<TheSheep> tuxcrafte1: I don't know any, you just create a bunch of text files
<tuxcrafte1> the preferred applications tool does not work here
<TheSheep> tuxcrafte1: well, it works in xubuntu
<anonymouse> fingers crossed :P
<tuxcrafte1> not here
<TheSheep> tuxcrafte1: something must be broken :)
<tuxcrafte1> TheSheep: the last 3 releases it did not work by me and they were all fresh installs
<tuxcrafte1> I alsways fixed this with the commandline tool
<tuxcrafte1> but i forgot the name of it
<anonymouse> creating ext3
<TheSheep> hmm...
<anonymouse> partition #2
<TheSheep> tuxcrafte1: update-alternatives ?
<anonymouse> fingers crossed
<tuxcrafte1> TheSheep: yes there it is
<tuxcrafte1> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<tuxcrafte1> perfect
<tuxcrafte1> know it works again
<anonymouse> mmmm it seems to be installing :-D
<tuxcrafte1> TheSheep: thanks for the heads up got my system back to normal again
<Ben_Cs> i'm going to install debian with xfce, for testing on a virtual machine :)
<anonymouse> do the function keys work in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> anonymouse: yes
<TheSheep> for any value of "work"
<anonymouse> i just need it to be able to shoot the vga out to the projector
<TheSheep> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<anonymouse> doesn't sound like something i need, just shoot my presentation out from impress
<anonymouse> to the company projector
<anonymouse> 74%
<anonymouse> sheep u there?
<TheSheep> anonymouse: yes, sorry, was afk
<anonymouse> the xinerama doesn
<anonymouse> doesnt sound like something for me
<anonymouse> anything else?
<anonymouse> 90%
<TheSheep> anonymouse: you can check if it just work :)
<anonymouse> ok
<anonymouse> restarting the computer, fingers crossed :)
<anonymouse> grub seems to be working
<anonymouse> lets see it loads or not
<anonymouse> woohoo!
<anonymouse> i'm in the desktop!
<anonymouse> sheep? help me config the wifi
<TheSheep> !wifi | anonymouse
<ubotu> anonymouse: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> anonymouse: personally I have no experience with wifi
<anonymouse> hmmm
<anonymouse> eth0 working trying wifi now
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i forgot, what OS do u run?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: should I list them all? :)
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: most commonly used one?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: xubuntu
* Ben_Cs is curious
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: list em all :)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: pld linux, arch linux, open bsd, solaris, digital unix, windows xp, windows 2000 server, windows 2003 server, dos
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: in order of frequency of use
<anonymouse> thru vmware?
<TheSheep> anonymouse: no, mostly on various servers at work
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep:never heard of pld linux
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: polish distribution
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: by admins for admins, pretty advanced
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: polish of what distro?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: polish as in developed in Poland
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> you Polish?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: yes
<Ben_Cs> ok :)
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: don't want the headache of gentoo?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I tried it, but it seems to be artifically made complicated
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: so that people can boast
<anonymouse> i'm using add/remove applications now....is it apt-get?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: and debian?
<TheSheep> anonymouse: it uses apt-get under the hood, apt-get itself is a commandline tool
<anonymouse> ok....i guess n00bs like me needs programs like that :P
<Ben_Cs> anonymouse: synaptic is more advanced that add/remove
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: debian's nice, forgot to mention it :)
<TheSheep> anonymouse: synaptic is more powerful
<Ben_Cs> anonymouse: add/remove is good for finding very comonly used apps and installing them
<anonymouse> where to get synaptc
<Ben_Cs> anonymouse: it's pre-installed
<anonymouse> xubuntu uses xfce so i dun need to download anything for kde/gnome, rite?
<Ben_Cs> anonymouse: u don't need to, but u can use kde/gnome apps if u want to
<anonymouse> i think all i am missing now is getting my smc wifi card to work
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: Is arch a base distro or is it built on another distr?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it's made from scratch I think
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it's very straightforward and simple
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: what's the package binaries format pacman uses?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: tar.gz
<TheSheep> with some additional information for dependencies, but I don't know the details
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: so u don't need repositories for arch? you just download the source and give it to pacman?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: no, there are repositiories, and the packages contain compiled programs
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: there is just no special archive format for them
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: and the repositories are simple ftp sites
<Ben_Cs> i see
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: Arch's motto is "don't make it more complicated than it is"
<TheSheep> or something to that effect
<anonymouse> problem
<TheSheep> anonymouse: do tell
<anonymouse> i think i got the card to work, all the leds are on and bright
<anonymouse> but where do i go if i want it to search for hot spots?
<TheSheep> anonymouse: your university probably has some
<TheSheep> anonymouse: there are also often some in libraries
<TheSheep> anonymouse: and in cafes
<anonymouse> no i mean the program in xubuntu
<TheSheep> anonymouse: try 'iwlist' or 'iwspy' in termina;
<TheSheep> l
<TheSheep> anonymouse: I think you can isntall apps like wifiradar or network manager
<TheSheep> anonymouse: taht have gui for this
<anonymouse> ok i find in synaptics
<anonymouse> linux programs are small
<anonymouse> after install...where do i find it?
<TheSheep> anonymouse: I think it should appear in your menu under system
<TheSheep> anonymouse: if not, yuo can select properties in synaptics and see the list of installed files
<anonymouse> sorry i am back
<anonymouse> i dun see anything exra in system
<TheSheep> anonymouse: try just typing the name of the application in the terminal
<anonymouse> system lockup :(
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: does the:  '    sign in command line mean something special? when i have that sign in a file name, and i execute a command with that name, the command doesn't execute and the line jumps to the next with the sight > at beginning of line
<Ben_Cs> WTF?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: quote
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it gives you a continuation of previous line
<Ben_Cs> so if my ipod's name has   the sign '   i can't unmount it?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: escape that ' with \
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: write \'
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> great
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<Ben_Cs> one amarok problem solved then :)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: if you press tab it hsould complete the file name
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: what's the difference between eject and umount BTW?
<anonymouse> i was at network i select roaming mode
<anonymouse> then it locked up
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: eject opens the tray
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: but with ipod?
<anonymouse> roaming mode is enabled now but there is no tick next to its icon unlike my wired connection (ethernet)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: :P
<anonymouse> i still dun get any prompts to choose a wireless network
<TheSheep> anonymouse: I really don't know, have you read the wifi docs?
<anonymouse> i'm a noob dun understand most of it
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I guess the ipod doesn't have a try...
<TheSheep> :\
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: ok, tried umounting the ipod. doesn't do a complete unmount. device is still signaling busy. eject does the trick though. conclusion: use eject instead of umount when possible. right?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: eject is a convenience script that does unmount and then some additional things depending on the device
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I guess it's a good idea to use eject
<Ben_Cs> yup
<Ben_Cs> agree
<Ben_Cs> :)
<anonymouse> :-X
<Ben_Cs> gksu is graphical root login right?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: not login, it runs program as root, just like usdo
<TheSheep> duso
<TheSheep> sudo
<TheSheep> argh
* TheSheep can't type
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: so what's the difference between sudo and gksu?
<TheSheep> gksu has graphical password prompt and knows how to set some X-related variables so thet graphical programs work fine
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: the question is, that if in a gui prog i write a command to be executed that has "sudo", it gets sruck cause it expects password from comandline right? si i thought gksu will make it want the password from gui = a gui password prompt
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: yes
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: well when i add in amarok post disconnection command: gksu eject /media/BENJAMIN\'S      the ipod isn't ejected (i don't get password prompt). only command in CLI     sudo eject /media/BENJAMIN\'S does the job. what's wrong then?
<Ben_Cs> btw writing in CLI:  gksu eject /media/BENJAMIN\'S      doesn't prompt for password aswell and again the ipod isn't ejected
<Ben_Cs> any ideas?
<TheSheep> no
<Ben_Cs> can sudo work from gui app?
<Ben_Cs> weird! sudo did work from there
<Ben_Cs> how come it doesn't need password....
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: that's because it didn't have to ask for password
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: alas, if you just include your ipod in fstab and add 'user' or 'users' to the options, any user can mount and unmount it
<Ben_Cs>  someone told me to do: gpasswd -a [your username]  plugdev
<Ben_Cs> brb
<Ben_Cs> am back
<Ben_Cs> so do u think that command lets me eject devices without sudo?
<Ben_Cs> The-Sheep: well that command didn't help. still seems sudo does the trick
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I think that ubuntu doesn't use plugdev
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: btw, if the device was mounted with gui, you should be able to unmount it as user
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: it was mounted automatically
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: then you should be able to unmount it as user
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: when i try without sudo, i get failure - not root
<Ben_Cs> nevermind as long as sudo does the job from amarok
<TheSheep> using sudo for non-root task is ugly
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: but when i dont i getumount: /media/BENJAMIN'S is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<Ben_Cs> eject: unmount of `/media/BENJAMIN'S' failed
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: that's because it use pmount
<Ben_Cs> what's pmount?
<TheSheep>        pmount - mount arbitrary hotpluggable devices as normal user
<TheSheep> there is also pumount
<Ben_Cs> but i need eject
<Ben_Cs> The program 'pmount' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Ben_Cs> sudo apt-get install pmount
<Ben_Cs> so it doesn't use pmount after all
<TheSheep> then it mounts it using hal
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: did you see thunar's volume manager?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I think it does automatically what you are trying to script
<Ben_Cs> lemme check
<TheSheep> thunar -> edit -> prefernces -> advanced
<anonymouse> it isn't working :(
<Ben_Cs> enable volume managment is checked
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you can configure it to run specified program when you connect your ipod
<Ben_Cs> nope, right click and unmount doesn't do the trick
<Ben_Cs> program like what?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: music player, maybe?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: ok but that isn't very important
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: right click and unmount won't work if you mounted it manually as root
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i didn't. it mounted automatically
<TheSheep> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.8-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 528 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: nevermind. the job gets done, it's what important
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: yeh it's installed
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: but it nly works because you have enterd you password in sudo before
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: could be
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: because sudo only asks for passowrd once in a while
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: but everything else doen't do the job
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you can add the ipod to your fstab with 'users' option
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: then it can be mounted/unmounted by users
<TheSheep> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i tought fstab is mounting devices automatically on startup
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: not if you add 'noauto'
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: ok. i'm off to eat. then i'll read the manual ubotu refered to. then i'll be back
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: still here?
* Jester45 is
<Ben_Cs> Jester45:      /dev/disk/by-label/BENJAMIN'S /media/ipod auto noauto,user,rw,sync 0 0
<Ben_Cs> doesn't mount the ipod. it's ignored
<Jester45> you have noauto
<Ben_Cs> and ipod is mounted to default place
<Ben_Cs> Jester45: yes. i don't want ipod mounted on system start
<Ben_Cs> i want it plug&play
<Ben_Cs> Jester45: what i try to accomplish, is that ipod is mounted automatically on plugin but will be able to eject it without sudo
<Ben_Cs> ideas?
<Jester45> let it mount via thunar but have a symbloic link from the normal mount place to the want you want
<Jester45> that way when it is mounted it will also be at /media/ippd
<Jester45> a bit hackish
<Ben_Cs> Jester45: ok i don't mind it being mounted to /media/BENJAMIN'S     but i want to be able to eject it without sudo
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> i say just pull it out but i have to get ready for school im 20 mins late
<Ben_Cs> Jester45: ok
<Ben_Cs> thnx
<Ben_Cs> bye
<nikolam> hello
<nikolam> Did anyone manage to make skype work in xubuntu 7.04?
<Ben_Cs> nikolam: yes
<nikolam> I found tutorial on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295 but it doesnt work for me :(
<Ben_Cs> nikolam: do you have sound?
<Jester45> lol i need to leave in 10 mins and girl friend is coming over then and i still havent even taken a shower :) procrasition + irc = time killer
<nikolam> Just to say: on 64-bit xubuntu 7.04
<nikolam> I have:Floating point exception (core dumped)
<Ben_Cs> Jester45: indeed :)
<Ben_Cs> nikolam: don't know about 64 bit. i had several problems with 64bit version so i reinstalled 32bit version of xubuntu.
<nikolam> it is reely sad about 64 bit
<Ben_Cs> nikolam: i think 64bit isn't mature enough yet. i recommend you to work with 32bit.
<nikolam> And the main problems are non-free add-ons and programs.. wmv, flash, skype..
<Ben_Cs> but if u up to it you can blow yourhead off with looking for a 64bit solution:)
<nikolam> Yes i am forsing myself to go back to 32 bit byt why *oh* why I get 64bit processor then..
<Ben_Cs> nikolam: it's a good idea - 64bit cpu. pitty the programmers didn't work enough on compatible apps
<Ben_Cs> BRB
<nikolam> But hey, most thing work fine here on my 64 bit xubuntu
<nikolam> only *some* needs some tweaking
<nikolam> I managed to make skype 32 bit work on 7.10 test installation on 64 bit bit I reinstalled
<nikolam> Beacouse I need stabile 7.04
<Ben_Cs> i see
<nikolam> It seems to me that even static precompiled skype needs some newer libraries than 7.04. I will investigate
<Ben_Cs> nikolam: u mean the 64bit version right?
<nikolam> Yes
<Ben_Cs> nikolam: if u find a solution be sure to tell.
<nikolam> I promise
<Ben_Cs> :)
<nikolam> Ben_Cs: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<nikolam> But in my case, it didnt work
<Ben_Cs> nikolam: it's just an installation guide. i thought u did install skype, and that it just wont work
<nikolam> It was before when I was testing gutsy tribe 3 or so. i managed to make it work Somehow
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> nikolam: is this right:     /dev/sdb /media/ipod auto noauto,user,rw,sync 0 0      ???
<Ben_Cs> oos
<Ben_Cs> sorry
<Ben_Cs> wrong room
<askatasuna> hello i have tried to update system from 6.06 to 6.10 with update manager but the system return an error
<Ben_Cs> askatasuna: what's the error?
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: one moment.....
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: error during update calculation
<Ben_Cs> askatasuna: that's it?
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: yes is a update-manager error
<starvinmarvin> If I'm adding hard drives that will be used for additional storage, do I format as Logical or Primary?
<Ben_Cs> askatasuna: what if u go into synaptic and click "mark all upgrades"?
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: just one moment
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: packages are upgraded at the last version
<Ben_Cs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ben_Cs> try it
<Ben_Cs> or even better:
<Ben_Cs> sudo apt-get update
<Ben_Cs> and then
<Ben_Cs> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<askatasuna_> Ben_Cs: sorry but the packages are already upgraded i have done that before update manager
<Ben_Cs> ok, but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   upgrades the distro (unless you didn't enable the repositories. did you?)
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: apt-get dist-upgrade say to me 0 to upgrade
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> try this: open synaptic
<Ben_Cs> there: settings->repositories
<Ben_Cs> you there?
<askatasuna> yes
<Ben_Cs> ok. now:
<Ben_Cs> in "ubuntu software" check eveything exsept source
<Ben_Cs> in "updates" tab check the first two
<Ben_Cs> then click "close" and click the button reload
<Ben_Cs> then try the coomand line: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ben_Cs> anything new?
<askatasuna> i'm downloading new packages of then repository
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> you mean, "reload"?
<Ben_Cs> or already "upgrade"?
<askatasuna> now reload is ended
<askatasuna> now i'm going to click upgrde (right?)
<Ben_Cs> ok. do the "upgrade command
<Ben_Cs>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ben_Cs> if u click "upgarde" it'll only upgrade packages in current version of ubuntu.
<Ben_Cs> i understand you want to upgarde the ubuntu version right?
<askatasuna> yes from 6.06 to 6.10
<Ben_Cs> hmmm. i think it'll upgrade to 7.04
<Ben_Cs> y u want 6.10?
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: can i pass from 6.06 to 7.04?
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: if yes i'd like it
<Ben_Cs> don't think there's a problem about it
<Ben_Cs> just type in command line:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: ok
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: now update-manager is going well
<askatasuna> Ben_Cs: thank you for your help
<Ben_Cs> yes
<Ben_Cs> no problem
<Janschu> I just upgraded my system to feisty.
<Janschu> Grub is not finding the new kernel
<Ben_Cs> Janschu: weird. when i did. grup was updated
<Janschu> I thought I would try reinstalling the kernel, but synaptic keeps showing the kernel packages as not authenticated
<Janschu> I have reloaded several times already
<Janschu> the strange thing is, the kernels are sitting right there in /boot/
<Janschu> but when I try to boot from the new kernels, I just get a blank screen with a flashing prompt
<Ben_Cs> Janschu: did the upgrade go smooth?
<Janschu> yes
<Janschu> everything went fine, until it was time to reboot. Then I found that I could only boot the old kernel
<Ben_Cs> Janschu: well you better wait for someone more experienced than me
<Janschu> ok, thanks
<The-Kernel> hey all how goes it?
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: fine tnx
<Ben_Cs> you?
<Ben_Cs> how's school?
<The-Kernel> ah, new, I've never been to school my whole life, and then one day I'm just...doing it!
<triptec> any image viewer too recommend??
<TheSheep> triptec: for what?
<TheSheep> triptec: I use mirage for quick preview and comix for reading scanned comic books
<triptec> yeah something similar to acdsee but for linux...
<Ramla> i've been using gqview. rather light.
<TheSheep> triptec: gtksee is based on the old acdsee interface, but it's weird for me :/
<triptec> thx, I'll check it out
<The-Kernel> hello zoredache
<Janschu> I just did an update to feisty. Now xubuntu will only boot when I choose the original kernel. If I leave it alone or try to boot from one of the newer kernels, I get a blank screen and a flashing prompt
<The-Kernel> Janschu: its a kernel panic
<Janschu> ok
<Janschu> what can I do?
<The-Kernel> nothing you can do about it
<The-Kernel> back up everything, download feisty, install new
<zoredache> The-Kernel: wth?
<The-Kernel> zoredache: you have another opinon?
<The-Kernel> I mean Janschu you can always use that old kernel
<Janschu> true
<The-Kernel> but I'm not sure if that's actually the older version of the OS
<The-Kernel> I say reformat and reinstall
<The-Kernel> I've always done it that way
<DuClare> that's the windows way
<zoredache> how can you know it is a kernel panic from such limited information?  how can you suggest a format/reinstall without taking at least a little time to choose the less destructive options?
<zoredache> Janschu: when it 'doesn't boot' what do you see on the screen?
<Janschu> grub sends its little message, at which point I can hit esc to choose a kernel. If I pick anything other then the oldest kernel, I get a blank screen and a flashing prompt at the upper left hand corner of the screen
<The-Kernel> zoredache: it was the basic symptoms of a kernel panic
<The-Kernel> I see it all the time
<The-Kernel> "Blamk Screen, Flashing Prompt" usually == kernel panic, plus he said he jsut upgraded which is another clue
<caribou_> is there a way to customize the xfce panel ?
<The-Kernel> Janschu: go into the old kernel and pastebin what /boot/grub/menu.lst looks like
<Janschu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36588/
<The-Kernel> Janschu: so which one is your old kernel?
<The-Kernel> the one that works
<The-Kernel> 2.6.17-10?
<Janschu> yes
<The-Kernel> ok
<The-Kernel> on the 2.6.20-16 remove the "ro" and "quiet" and then try to boot the kernel, remember to write down whatever the error says
<Janschu> ok, will do
<Janschu> I will be right back, I only have the one machine to work with
<The-Kernel> haha, ok
<tech404> that was fast
<Janschu> ok, I'm back
<The-Kernel> ok
<Janschu> I let it boot without hitting anything, so I suspect it tried to boot the first entry, and it just gave me the same flashing prompt. Should I try explicitely choosing the 20 kernel?
<The-Kernel> go ahead
<Janschu> ok, I'll be right back
<Janschu> Still nothing
<The-Kernel> wow
<The-Kernel> ok, go ahead and try the recovery mode the top one
<Janschu> will do
<triptec> how do I change the "send to" menu?
<The-Kernel> no idea
<Janschu> still nothing. although, I did not remove ro and quiet from the menu.lst this time
<The-Kernel> you went into the recovery mode for the 20 kernel?
<Janschu> also, I forgot to mention that I always get the "Starting up ..." message before the screen goes blank
<Janschu> yes
<The-Kernel> ok, this is very unsual
<The-Kernel> kernel panics are usually very "noticable" does the three "Numlock" Scroll lock" and "Caps Lock" lights flash?
<Janschu> I supose for the time being I can comment out all the new enteries in menu.lst and then give it another go when gutsy comes around
<Janschu> I am pretty sure that they were not flashing
<tech404> this may be fruitless but do you have a copy of memtest? Alternatively I think the live cd's have an option for memtest.
<Janschu> yes, I do have a spare memtest running about
<zoredache> just a thought, but has anyone googled for 'blank screen after grub'?
<The-Kernel> zoredache: yes
<zoredache> everything I seem seems to suggest a kernel/video card incompatiblitiy
<tech404> its unlikely that the other version would work just fine if its hardware but it is possible
<zoredache> anyway, downloading and booting a livecd with the same kernel should prove/disprove that
<Janschu> ah, to that I should say that I tried booting the Feisty live cds, both the desktop and the alternate, and both would not boot, though with different messages
<The-Kernel> . . .
<Janschu> the desktop gave me a message to try the other CD
<The-Kernel> Janschu: what graphics card?
<The-Kernel> what are the "detailed" specs of your system?
<Janschu> Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400/G450 (rev 04)
<The-Kernel> well, I say wait till gutsy then
<The-Kernel> hope that it'll work
<The-Kernel> I gotaa go now
<Janschu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36597/
<Janschu> thanks a bunch for your help !!
<The-Kernel> no problem
<The-Kernel> oh and just a side note, i don't think its your graphics card/chipset because i have a system like yours that runs feisty fine
<The-Kernel> alright, bye
<nikolam> Janschu, I also had trouble on 32bit xubuntu with Matrox G400 on 6.10
<nikolam> Then I used 7.04 with Alternate CD and installed and worked fine.
<nikolam> 6.06 also works fine with G400
<Janschu> wierd, by me 6.10 works fine and 7.04 is giving me problems.
<nikolam> Hmm
<nikolam> i used Alternat einstall CD
<Janschu> I did not try 6.06, but 5.10 booted fine from the live CD
<nikolam> alternate=no live cd, just installation
<nikolam> Also, 2.6.20-15 works better then 2.6.20-16..
<Janschu> I tried the Ubuntu 7.04 alternate, I suppose I could give the xubunte 7.04 a try
<nikolam> Yes, I installed and use Xubuntu alternate 7.04 om my old machine
<nikolam> P3-733 384Mb, 17GB hdd
<nikolam> And it worked on G400 for months
<Janschu> ok, thanks
<Janschu> and thanks to everyone who chimed in ! (and to those who put up with me :)
<Janschu> bye
<triptec> is is possible to NOT give for example mv all resources, I can't so anything while moving files
<zoredache> triptec: can you rephase that... I don't understand
<triptec> when I use the "mv" command and move just 20-30 gb it takes all system resources
<triptec> I can use things already in RAM but to start a program takes ages..
<triptec> zoredache: better?
<hyper__ch> huhu
<darrend> why would tracker appear to be permanently indexing my disk?  It reports having indexed 3.6 million files so far.. there are only 115k in my entire home directory.
<Merchelo> tracker as in ?
<cheeseboy> whats a torrent client for linux with encryption?
<Merchelo> azereus
<hyper__ch> rtorrent
<hyper__ch> ktorrent
<SuprUsr> Okay... So.
<SuprUsr> I have wireless issues... (Still/again)
<SuprUsr> I have my router set up and working, I have WEP set up on both ends, but I can't seem to get a connection between router and laptop.
<SuprUsr> It's seems like my card isn't detecting the signal from the router.
<SuprUsr> Or, something equally strange and annoying.
<azi_> some friend of mine installed xubuntu and berly
<azi_> now, xftaskbar and xfwm are not run at login
<azi_> and trying to run xfwm4 says another WM is already runing
<azi_> anyone experienced that before?
<hyper__ch> SuprUsr: how about testing it with no encryption?
<darrend> Merchelo: tracker is a desktop search tool like beagle
<Merchelo> ok
<Ben_Cs> hello
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> my wine cfg got messed up how do i restore to deault?
<steve___> how does one find out a kernel module version from a newer kernel not installed?  I want to see if 2.6.22 in gutsy has newer kernel modules than the kernel i'm presently using
<zoredache> I suspect that you would need to look in the changelogs on kernel.org to see if there where any changes
<linux_stu> hello
<linux_stu> does ubuntu's package management system provide a method in which one can build the package from source?
<Kr4t05> Okay... Who wants to help me with wireless issues?
<Kr4t05> I have my router set up, I have my card set up.
<Kr4t05> But, lo and behold, the two devices will not talk to one another
<triptec> is there any program that i can monitor the current speed of my eth???
<triptec> network monitor just have the bars...
<steve___> triptec - iptraf will do it
<tommerz> hey, does anyone know if there's an iso for xubuntu powerpc, or do you have to install via alternate and then apt-get?
<steve___> kr4t05 - what do you get when you type 'iwconfig'
<Kr4t05> steve___: One second.
<Kr4t05> I'm re-installing ndiswrapper and some thinks.
<triptec> steve___: thx
<steve___> kr4t05 - do you have the broadcom chipset?
<Kr4t05> steve___: RTL8180L
<steve___> isn't that supported natively?
<Kr4t05> steve___: It is, but it doesn't support WPA... Do I really need WPA, though? I live in a fairly rural area, so I think WEP would be fine for my needs.
<steve___> well if you don't go with WPA than do not bother with WEP.  I'm not familar with the RTL8180
<steve___> I would suggest WPA though.  Unless you normally go to the grocery store without pants on :)
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> Since you put it that way/
<Kr4t05> Let me fix up some stuff, then.
<steve___> i'd first get the card up and pass traffic without any encryption
<Kr4t05> Alright... the driver is listed in my ndisgtk, but it says "Hardware present: No"
<Kr4t05> Should that bother me, or should I ignore it?
<Kr4t05> Because, the card is inserted into the PCMCIA slot.
<steve___> in a terminal, what do you get from a "lspci |grep -i ether"
<Kr4t05> Realtek Semi conducter Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b
<steve___> The hardware is present  :)
<Kr4t05> Yeah, I figured. :P
<steve___> i'm not familiar with ndisgtk
<Kr4t05> Wait... Hrm...
<steve___> i'm assuming it's saying it doesn't see the driver?
<Kr4t05> I just restarted networking and wlanO: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device.
<Kr4t05> One second.
<Kr4t05> steve___: Okay... Card is working, now. :)
<steve___> nice... now you just have to pull your pants up  :)
<Kr4t05> steve___: Well, I need to make the connection.
<Kr4t05> So... The card is detected and installed.
<Kr4t05> Let's use iwconfig.
<Kr4t05> steve___: Okay... So, what exactly am I looking for?
<steve___> what does it say?
<Kr4t05> A good deal.
<steve___> ESSID and access point?
<Kr4t05> ESSID:off/any
<Kr4t05> Access Point: Not-Associated
<steve___> *gasp*
<steve___> :)
<Kr4t05> steve___: What was that all about?
<steve___> do you know what the essid of your router is set to?
<Kr4t05> One moment, I can check.
<Kr4t05> Ok, now I do.
<steve___> ok soiwconfig eth? essid NAME
<steve___> 'iwconfig eth? essid NAME'
<steve___> where eth? is the name of your interface and NAME is the essid
<Kr4t05> Shouldn't that be wlan?
<steve___> yeah if that's it's called
<Kr4t05> Okay.
<Kr4t05> No errors.
<steve___> iwconfig
<steve___> do you have connection to the AP now?
<Kr4t05> Nope...
<steve___> is there a value beside SSID and access point?
<steve___> ESSID
<Kr4t05> Nope.
<Kr4t05> Zip. Zilch. Nada.
<steve___> do you have root permissions?
<Kr4t05> sudo
<steve___> yeah
<steve___> did you use sudo?
<Kr4t05> Yep
<steve___> does your AP have any encryption settings turn on (checked)?
<Kr4t05> Oh, yeah.
<steve___> *gasp*
<steve___> :)
<Kr4t05> WEP hex
<steve___> step one,  pull down your..  err.  You know what i mean  :)
<steve___> turn off all encryption
<Kr4t05> Security Disabled.
<steve___> ok up arrow and try again
<Kr4t05> Done and done.
<steve___> iwconfig?
<steve___> connection?
<Kr4t05> Still nothing. :/
<steve___> balls
<Kr4t05> Indeed.
<steve___> up arrow and change the essid_name to 'on'
<steve___> did you reboot/reset the AP after you saved the settings?
<Kr4t05> steve___: Nah, I can't.
<steve___> or make sure you hit the "apply changes" button
<Kr4t05> steve___: Yes, twice.
<steve___> oh oh sounds like someone is borrowing a net connection  :)
<Kr4t05> I doubt it. :P
<Kr4t05> But, should i get out snort?
#xubuntu 2007-09-07
<Kr4t05> Oh...
<Kr4t05> BTW
<Kr4t05> unrecognized wireless request "essid_name"
<cheeseboy> anyone ever ssh with x ?
<Kr4t05> Sounds kinky,
<Kr4t05> But, no.
<steve___> chheseboy, do you mean create an ssh tunnel?
<steve___> kr4t05 - 'sudo killall wpa_supplicant'
<Kr4t05> no process killed
<steve___> sudo iwlist wlan? scanning |grep -i ESSID
<steve___> where ESSID is the name
<Kr4t05> iwlist: unknown command `wlan?'
<steve___> what is the name of your device?
<steve___> wlan0
<steve___> wlan1   ?
<Kr4t05> Yep
<steve___> change the ? to the number
<Kr4t05> That' doesn't work, either.
<steve___> did you use the '?' before?
<Kr4t05> Yeah
<steve___> *gasp*
<steve___> :)
<Kr4t05> gasp?
<steve___> what does wlist say?
<steve___> after you changed it to wlan0
<Kr4t05> Same error.
<steve___> ahhhh  ok.  type 'iwconfig'
<Kr4t05> I did change it, however, to sudo iwlist wlan0 &Bscanning&B | grep -i ESSID
<steve___> what is the name of your wifi card?
<Kr4t05> And, darn unicode didn't work.
<Kr4t05> That gave no output, however.
<steve___> sudo iwlist eth1 scanning |grep -i <THE NAME OF YOUR ESSID GOES HERE>
<Kr4t05> wlan0 No scan results.
<Kr4t05> steve___: Same here. Without the openwrt. :P
<Kr4t05> And, it's wireless b, not g.
<Kr4t05> But, still.
<steve___> heh.  what is that device called for you?
<Kr4t05> wlan0
<steve___> are you in a populated area where you should/could see other APs?
<Kr4t05> steve___: Not at all.
<NMajik> Could anyone explain why, when I open terminal, X seems to restart (I don't know if this is actually happening, but I'm returned to the login screen)?
<Kr4t05> There's one about two blocks away that I know of, but not in my range.
<steve___> ok
<steve___> well your AP isn't showing up  :-/
<steve___> dmesg
<Kr4t05> Yeah, I noticed.
<steve___> ^ type that
<Kr4t05> Yeah
<steve___> is there any errors related to wlan0 in there ?
<Kr4t05> wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<steve___> that's fine
<steve___> ok i'm pretty sure your card is happy and now it's the AP
<steve___> are you using the ESSID or the BSSID?
<Kr4t05> I'm not sure.
<Kr4t05> The router only lists it as the "SSID"
<Kr4t05> No E or B.
<steve___> ok there is there a setting to hide SSID?
<Kr4t05> Wait a minute.
<Kr4t05> ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Kr4t05> That's in dmesg
<steve___> NMajik - what does 'tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log' say?
<Kr4t05> OH, nevermind, irrelevant.
<steve___> kra4t05 - what do you get when you do an 'ifconfig' ?
<Kr4t05> steve___: Just the lo
<steve___> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<steve___> ifconfig
<Kr4t05> Oh, hellp.
<NMajik> steve__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36634/
<Kr4t05> hello*
<steve___> hi
<Kr4t05> steve___: Not you.
<steve___> sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Kr4t05> I was saying hello to wlan0. :P
<Kr4t05> No scan results
<steve___> wtf
<Kr4t05> Indeed.
<steve___> well let's try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 ESSID"
<steve___> where ESSID is the name of your AP
<Kr4t05> Did that.
<Kr4t05> Still no scan results.
<steve___> iwconfig
<Kr4t05> No ESSID or AP.
<Kr4t05> I'm thinking ahead of you.
<steve___> hmm you don't have anythng connected to the AP do you?
<steve___> NMajik - try and alt-f2 and run 'xterm'
<Kr4t05> Just some wired stuff.
<Kr4t05> Like... This machine.
<steve___> there is anything connected to it wirelessly?
<NMajik> steve___: Is there away to get around doing that? I'm controlling over VNC and that keystroke registers on the local machine
<steve___> do you have a 'run' option in your meny?
<steve___> menu?
<steve___> does it kill X locally?
<Kr4t05> steve___: That's a bit nada
<steve___> is there an essid broadcast option?
<steve___> is there an 'enable/disable' option for the wireless?
<steve___> is the AP in "access point" mode
<cheeseboy> :o Jester54 my hero
<steve___> sometimes call infrastructure
<NMajik> It kills X on the remote machine
<steve___> nmajik have you tried it locally?
<NMajik> I don't believe I have a run option
<NMajik> What do you mean? Bringing up Xterm on the remote machine locally? I don't have a keyboard or monitor around for it
<NMajik> I can SSH into it just fine, is that helpful at all?
<steve___> ls -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<steve___> is that file really getting written to?
<Jester54> ??
<NMajik> It looks like it, the last write was 9/6 19:55
<steve___> he says when i loads a terminal X crashes but he's VNC'd in
<Jester54> there is a bug with the i810 driver that kills terminals xterm works and i *think* the other version of the terminal ie if xfce4-terminal crashes Terminal works... but they might just be symbolic links
<NMajik> Jester54: Do I just need to upgrade that driver?
<Jester54> might
<Jester54> but... i think the bug is in the newer drivers
<NMajik> Oh... that's a pretty unfortunate bug
<steve___> namjik what kernel version are you using?
<Kr4t05> Blah...
<Kr4t05> This isn't working...
<steve___> kr4t05 did you make changes to the AP?
<NMajik> uname -r gives 2.6.20-16-generic. Is that what you need?
<Kr4t05> steve___: I do have a WRT54G, if that helps you out.
<Kr4t05> I'm not familiar with it, yet.
<NMajik> I have a WRT54G, what's the problem?
<Kr4t05> NMajik: The wireless card in my laptop won't see it.
<NMajik> What chipset is your wireless card?
<Kr4t05> RTL8180L
<NMajik> Does xubuntu recognize it?
<Kr4t05> It's installed with ndiswrapper, and shows up in Networking.
<NMajik> As wlan0?
<Kr4t05> Yep.
<NMajik> What does sudo iwlist wlan0 scan give you?
<Kr4t05> wlan0   no scan results
<NMajik> And do you have any other APs near you that you know about?
<Kr4t05> Not near enough for a signal.
<Kr4t05> I have a neighbor two blocks away with wireless, but that's all that I know of.
<Kr4t05> So, does this mean that we can't rule out hardware failure.
<Kr4t05> ?
<NMajik> Well have you ever connected to your AP in windows before? Or have you ever used xubuntu to connect to another AP?
<steve___> have you connected with it wirelessly with windows?
<steve___> heh  :)
<Kr4t05> steve___ & NMajik: Nope... I don't want to install Windows on this lappy. :/
<steve___> that a boy  :)
<Kr4t05> But, I guess I have to, don't I?
<steve___> nahuh
<Kr4t05> Oh, good.
<steve___> on the AP is there  an area for 'wireless'
<Kr4t05> I suppose I could invest in a newer/better pc card.
<Kr4t05> Yeah, I'm already in it.
<NMajik> SSID broadcast on?
<Kr4t05> I've already set the NIC to channel 6, like the AP, and such...
<Kr4t05> NMajik: Yes
<steve___> the channel doesn't matter if it's in Access Point mode
<NMajik> Oh, sorry, I didn't know where you were with setup
<steve___> or infrastructure
<Kr4t05> Okay.
<NMajik> And no security or filtering on?
<NMajik> MAC filtering that is
<steve___> is the AP new or did you buy it off someone?
<NMajik> While I'm not sure how helpful it will be for you, the setting that are working for me in the "Advanced Wireless Settings" menu are: Auto, Default, Auto, Disable, Disable, 100, 1, 2346, 2347, Off, Enable
<NMajik> In that order from top to bottom
<steve___> make sure under wireless security it's set to 'disabled'
<steve___> nmajik - i was going to suggest adding the gutsy repos and updating your kernel to see if the problem goes away
<NMajik> I actually don't have a clue how to do that, do you have a link?
<steve___> do you use apt-get ?
<NMajik> Yes
<steve___> the sources.list file in /etc/apt is what needs to be edited
<steve___> i'd use a symlink (if you're lazy)
<NMajik> And I am
<steve___> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-feisty
<steve___> (up arrow)
<steve___> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-gutsy
<steve___> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list-gutsy
<steve___> :%s/feisty/gutsy/g
<steve___> :wq
<steve___> sudo apt-get update
<NMajik> You lost me about the time you entered VI
<steve___> hit the ':'
<steve___> and then '%s/feisty/gutsy/g'
<steve___> ohh and don't update, i forgot to set the symlink  -- duh
<steve___> after you've edited sources.list-gutsy then
<steve___> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list
<steve___> sudo ln -s /etc/apt/sources.list-gutsy /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kr4t05> NMajik: Those settings you listed are default. :P
<steve___> sudo apt-get update
<steve___> DO NOT 'sudo apt-get udgrade'
<NMajik> Kr4t05: That's why it seems so strange, this is a clean install (more or less, I went from ubuntu to purexfce)
<steve___> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<steve___> idk if you need/want the restricted modules
<NMajik> Can't hurt, right?
<steve___> no
<NMajik> OK then
<steve___> takes up space and it useless unless there is something in there you use
<NMajik> OK, well I'm download for the sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic step
<NMajik> And I'll pass on the restricted modules for now
<steve___> then
<steve___> after you're done i'd switch back to the feisty repos
<steve___> so
<steve___> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list
<steve___> sudo ln -s /etc/apt/sources.list-feisty /etc/apt/sources.list
<steve___> sudo apt-get update
<steve___> and we're back  :)
<NMajik> OK, great
<NMajik> Thank you
<steve___> if you do that and you choose a package (ie kde) which brings along the whole family, i'd would upgrade, wait until the new version is out
<steve___> *i wouldn't upgrade
<steve___> jeez most important word and I mess it up   :)
<NMajik> OK, this isn't a terribly important machine so I'll be fine not upgrading
<NMajik> Nuts, same thing still happens on opening terminal
<steve___> you rebooted and are using the new kernel?
<NMajik> *sheepish look* No
<steve___> it's fine to upgrade the box just do not do a major upgrade (my choice or mistakenly)
<steve___> hopefully i am clear
<NMajik> Yep
<steve___> *by choice
<NMajik> Hmmm, now that I have rebooted and selected the new kernel I run into the same issue
<NMajik> Unfortunately I have more pressing things to deal with right now. Thank you very much for your help
<steve___> :-/
<steve___> np
<steve___> i'd like to see if it does it locally... it could be something to do with vnc
<Kr4t05> Bah...
<Kr4t05> Still nothing.
<Kr4t05> I may have to find a new wireless card just to see if it works.
<Kr4t05> The LED on the card itself flashes...
<Kr4t05> But... That's it.
<steve___> lsmod |grep -i ndis
<steve___> sudo lsmod |grep -i ndis
<Kr4t05> ndiswrapper is loaded.
<Kr4t05> I don't know, but I'm about to give up.
<steve___> sudo lsmod |grep -i r818x
<steve___> do you know if that's the name of the native kernel module?
<Kr4t05> steve___: Yeah, and it's already been blacklisted.
<steve___> could try 'sudo modprobe -r ndis<whateverit'scalled?>'
<steve___> and 'sudo modprobe r818x'
<steve___> ifconfig
<steve___> it might not be called wlan0 now
<Kr4t05> Still wlan0
<steve___> sudo lsmod |grep -i ndis
<steve___> make sure you're using the LKM you want
<Kr4t05> Hold on a sec.
<Kr4t05> Holy shat...
<Kr4t05> Something is different.
<Kr4t05> Mode: Managed
<steve___> cool
<steve___> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Kr4t05> Did that. No scan results
<Kr4t05> What gives?
<steve___> did you try and connect anyways?
<Kr4t05> I did try to set my SSID.
<Kr4t05> But, it cuts off the last character.
<steve___> what cuts off?
<Kr4t05> so instead of "example" it's "exampl"
<steve___> just make it 'steve'
<steve___> you can change it after
<Kr4t05> Done.
<steve___> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Kr4t05> Nothing.
<steve___> fucksakes
<Kr4t05> Yeah...
<Kr4t05> I'm about ready to pound my head on the keyboard.
<Pumpernickel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<steve___> oop
<steve___> you're using the realtek driver now?
<Kr4t05> yop
<steve___> is the AP used?
<Kr4t05> No.
<Kr4t05> Brand new.
<steve___> is the security set to disable?
<Kr4t05> Yep.
<steve___> is the mac filtering turned on?
<Kr4t05> Nope.
<steve___> is it set to 'gateway' mode?
<steve___> under advanced routing
<Kr4t05> Yeah
<steve___> what about 'wireless network mode'
<steve___> what's it set to?
<steve___> it's under "basic wireless settings"
<Kr4t05> I don't see this setting anywhere.
<Kr4t05> Where is it?
<steve___> it's under "basic wireless settings"
<Kr4t05> Mixed.
<steve___> ssid is 'steve'  ?
<Kr4t05> Yeo
<Kr4t05> yep*
<steve___> wireless essid is set to 'enable'>
<steve___> ?
<Kr4t05> yep
<steve___> wireless essid broadcast
<Kr4t05> yep
<steve___> is there a reset security button?
<Kr4t05> Yes
<steve___> have you used it?
<Kr4t05> Not recently.
<Kr4t05> "SES Inactive" It says
<steve___> ok do that and save it/restart
<Kr4t05> the SSID changed, is this okay?
<steve___> that fine... that's just the wizard
<steve___> sure
<Kr4t05> Saved/
<steve___> scan?
<Kr4t05> Nothing.
<Kr4t05> WPA turned on, thought.
<Kr4t05> though*
<steve___> hmm disable wireless security
<Kr4t05> Done.
<Kr4t05> Still no scan results. :/
<steve___> a power cycle isn't possible?
<Kr4t05> I could.
<steve___> i would
<Kr4t05> I've dissappear for a second.
<Kr4t05> I'd
<Kr4t05> BRB
<Kr4t05> Okay.
<Kr4t05> Lo and behold
<Kr4t05> No scan results.
<steve___> under "status->wireless"
<Kr4t05> Yeah
<steve___> what does it say under there
<Kr4t05> MAC Address: <Blank>
<Kr4t05> Mode: Mixed 11/54Mbps
<Kr4t05> SSID: <SSID>
<Kr4t05> DHCP Server: Enable
<Kr4t05> Channel: 6
<Kr4t05> Encryption Function: Disable
<steve___> MAC Address -- blank?
<Kr4t05> Well, it's listed.
<steve___> ahh
<Kr4t05> I just didn't feel like typing it out.
<Kr4t05> Honestly, I'm on the verge of just giving up and dropping another $40 on a wireless card.
<steve___> when did you get the AP?
<Kr4t05> steve___: Just today.
<steve___> hm
<steve___> dmesg
<steve___> is there anything in there about wlan0
<Kr4t05> There's a good bit from rtl8180
<steve___> where did you get the card from?
<steve___> is it used?
<Kr4t05> steve___: Yes, it came with the laptop when I got it.
<Kr4t05> The only thing that was wrong with it that I was aware of was the battery, which I've replaced.
<steve___> so you've never seen the wifi card in action?
<Kr4t05> The last thing concerning wlan0  is ndiswrapper telling the system that the device was removed.
<Kr4t05> I popped it out and back into reset it.
<Kr4t05> steve___: No...
<steve___> that's a good idea
<steve___> which drive is it using now?
<steve___> module
<Kr4t05> steve___: r818x
<steve___> ifconfig
<steve___> and it's up?
<Kr4t05> Looks like it.
<Kr4t05> The LED is blinking.
<Kr4t05> However.
<steve___> i assume scanning shows nothing?
<Kr4t05> With ndiswrapper, in blinked in successions of three at an interval about about 10 seconds between successions.
<Kr4t05> With the r818x driver, it's a single blink at about 3 seconds.
<Kr4t05> Maybe that's just the driver?
<steve___> yes, i'd guess
<Kr4t05> Scanning still shows nothing.
<steve___> balls
* Kr4t05 shakes head.
<steve___> cat /etc/network/interface
<steve___> is there anything in there about wlan0?
<Kr4t05> No.
<steve___> ps ax |grep wpa
<Kr4t05> grep wpa
<Kr4t05> :P
<steve___> do you know anyone who has a laptop w/windows?
<Kr4t05> Yeah.
<Kr4t05> Vista, but yes.
<steve___> put the card in there and see
<Kr4t05> Hrm, alright.
<Kr4t05> Not sure if Vista will have the drivers to autoconfig it.
<steve___> like we used two different modules and neither connected
<steve___> yeah i think vista will
<Kr4t05> Honestly, I'm so fed up with this, that I'm more than willing to spend some money on a new card.
<Kr4t05> I think I will.
<Kr4t05> I'm giving up on this thing...
<steve___> if you do get another card get something with the atheros
<steve___> :-/
<steve___> atheros chipset
<steve___> or intel (although i'd just the atheros)
<maxamillion> i would vote intel ... the themselves as a company release the open source drivers and in the newer kernels the support is built in
<Kr4t05> Yeah...
<steve___> yeah.  I use a ipw2200 module and it resets from time to time.  Might just be me.
<Kr4t05> But... I don't know of any place local that would have anything like that.
<steve___> bestbuy?
<Kr4t05> 2 hour drive. :/
<Kr4t05> I told you, I'm rural.
<Kr4t05> Very rural.
<Kr4t05> It was a miracle enough I managed to get a DSL line out here.
<steve___> yeah i grew up in a rural area
<steve___> that's not rural then  :)
<Kr4t05> Well, still far enough away from anything useful.
<Kr4t05> The nearest mall is still an hour or more driving time.
<Kr4t05> School was a 50 minute bus ride.
<steve___> are you in canada/
<steve___> ?
<Kr4t05> No.
<Kr4t05> Pennsylvania.
<steve___> i'd just get somethign delivered
<Kr4t05> Yeah, then I have to wait for UPS.
<Kr4t05> I'm too impatient for that.
<steve___> if you order it now you should have it by monday
<steve___> otherwise hop on your 4-wheeler and get to bestbuy  :)
<Kr4t05> Still spend all weekend wringing my hands and waiting.
<Kr4t05> steve___: Sadly, I can't drive myself, yet.
<steve___> i'd call up a friend and test that bad boy
<Kr4t05> Eh... I'll see.
<steve___> (on windows)
<steve___> i'd wanna know either way
<Kr4t05> He's my boss, so he'll likely be at work all day tomorrow.
<Kr4t05> I could ask him to take the laptop into work with him, but we couldn't get a signal from his house.
<Kr4t05> He's already had someone try.
<steve___> does the motherboard have a mini-pci slot?
<Kr4t05> No idea.
<Kr4t05> Well, hold on.
<steve___> (it's under the keyboard usually)
<Kr4t05> I'll call him.
<steve___> find the manual (online) and find out...  you'll definitely want a mini-pci wifi card if it does
<Kr4t05> He's not an early sleeper, so I might be able to catch him at home.
<steve___> yeah take your AP and PCMCIA card over tehre and try it out
<Kr4t05> He has his own AP
<steve___> i'd still take yours just for $hits and giggles
<steve___> it'd be nice to see your card work with your AP
<Kr4t05> Yeah...
<Kr4t05> Or... I could always back up my stuff and install XP on this thing real quick
<Kr4t05> Not the desirable approach, but the best option the provides immediate results.
<Kr4t05> that*
* Kr4t05 digs out his CD-RW drive for the laptop.
<Kr4t05> Besides, I needed and excuse to test CD-burning on this lappt.
<Kr4t05> lappy*
<Kr4t05> Or, does grand master steve___ not approve? :P
* Jester54 says use a xp live cd
<Jester54> does anyone know how to set up a proxy like server
<Jester54> i want to have a box forward all connections to a remote server via ssh
<Jester54> so i can use it as a ssh compression proxy
<Jester54> i guess it would be like a bunch of tunnels
<steve___> kr4t05 yeah that'd work too
<Kr4t05> Actually, I'm just going to partition it for now. :)
<Kr4t05> I can use my Gparted Live CD to kill the partition, later.
<Kr4t05> This way, I lose none of my data, but still get to test this card in a Windows environment.
<steve___> that's smart
<steve___> how much longer until it's installed?
<Kr4t05> A bit.
<Kr4t05> Didn't quite work the first time.
<Kr4t05> MBR was botched.
<Ben_Cs> good morning
<Kr4t05> steve___: Guess what.
<Kr4t05> Windows doesn't see any wireless networks, either.
<Kr4t05> Which essentially confirms my previous assumption that this card is dead,
<Kr4t05> Therefore, if you don't mind, I'm going to go take a large and heavy object and drop it from a large height directly onto this miniPCI card and then go to bed.
<Kr4t05> kthxbai
<Ben_Cs> id it recommeded to upgrade xfce to 4.4.1?
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: sure
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: so i just download the debian package from xfce site and install it?
<The-Kernel> yeah
<The-Kernel> that's what I do
<The-Kernel> it seems to uograde without a hitch
<Ben_Cs> cool
<Ben_Cs> can't find .deb file, of xfce, to install. found onlu .run file
<nikolam> lalala hello
<nikolam> Why *oh* why (X)ubuntu start in root shell WITHOUT asking password, every time some UUID of some partition changes outside xubuntu?
<nikolam> Giving root shell to anyone is *serious* security risk
<zoredache> nikolam: because noobs use the system
<zoredache> plus, if people have physical access to the machine your secureity is compromised anyway
<zoredache> it would take them what, and extra 30 seconds to boot off a usb device and become root
<zoredache> or livecd or whatever....  Anyway, the point is if they have physical access you are screwed...  If you 'harden' your hardware to the point where it can't be easily tampered with then take a few minutes and set a root password or disable sulogon
<nikolam> Only I have access to machine. Question is why oh why it AUTOMATICLY is giving root access to anyone if lowsy Partition ID is changed???
<nikolam> That is Bug, serious BUG
<zoredache> becuase for 99% of the users, that means something is seriously broke and they need to have root to fix it
<nikolam> I dont want to even think it is intentionaly done..
<nikolam> But what if some maintance is done (like now) and that is network workstation in company?
* zoredache shrugs
<zoredache> oh... for your workstations on a network... setup encryption on the drive
<nikolam> But giving root without password is just Stupit
<zoredache> and setup a root password
<zoredache> look at the mission of *buntu.  it is aimed at the basic home user
<nikolam> Ok, i am angry on low security on ubuntu and that`s it. it is a serious bug.
<zoredache> not the security concietius enterprise
<nikolam> I do not like what you are saying uff
<zoredache> well feel free to seubmit it as a bug in the appropriate location
<zoredache> I don't think they will change anything though
<nikolam> No, I will use some other linux as you sugested and never recommend ubuntu to anyone running small businnes, thank you for your answer.
<zoredache> I still don't see how you think it is that big of a deal
<nikolam> Everyone get ROOT access by default, - not a big deal??
<zoredache> a person can bypass it anyway whatever distro you use by simply booting off a livecd
<nikolam> Yes, but not getting root access automatically if it changes UUID
<nikolam> I will see if simply setting up root password will change things and I will test it and get back
<zoredache> why would a uuid change?
<zoredache> how is it going to change unless they are already root?
<nikolam> zoredache: I dont understand your reasoning.
<nikolam> Let us say some wannabe hacker
<nikolam> Managed somehow to change uuid
<nikolam> I will get back after setting root password and testing
<zoredache> it is my opinion that if they are smart enough to do that, and they have physical access to the box, then the problem you worrired about is irrelavent
<nikolam> No it is NOT
<zoredache> you might try re-asking in #ubuntu
<zoredache> where there are more people
<nikolam> looking like that, windows is more secure at boot then *ubuntu
<nikolam> ok, thanks
<xjkx> trying to add xubuntu to lilo: http://www.pastebin.ca/685209
<xjkx> i copied /boot of buntu to /boot of the system that has the lilo.conf
<xjkx> then i have /boot (slackware) and /boot/boot (buntu)
<nikolam> Hello me again. About giving root access to anyone if UUID is changed.  Partially solution is that you choose and set root password. Then is will ASK upon boot for password
<nikolam> And then not booting automatically can be seen as (partially stupid) security measure
<nikolam> So I suggest that anyone sets root password right after install
<nikolam> xjkx: copy/paste previous description again in file, change label, change disk partition where is xubuntu (root=) get rid of double /boot (only single /boot is in the path) and state apropriate kernel
<Keule|On> hi there - does anyone have a solution for the compiz - black window bug? - i use the nvidia 6600 go
<xjkx> nikolam, i done the /boot only also
<xjkx> root = is right
<xjkx> its on /dev/hda5 and i am totally sure, i can mount it and see it
<xjkx> but even on grub, i had a chainload +1 when it calls xubuntu, maybe lilo needs to chainload
<xjkx> thats just my guess
<xjkx> but on lilo when you loader= you need to put something else, not a +1
<nikolam> I think that *buntu also can use lilo by default. i would try to add lilo to *buntu and try to add slack to it
<xjkx> i cant load xubuntu
<xjkx> then not installing anything
<nikolam> Boot live cd and choose repair then chroot to its root dir and mount its /boot
<xjkx> i done almost that, i ran a normal live cd/start and chrooted it, when i ran grub-install it said some devices werent up, i think it wanted to run makedev i dont know
<nikolam> you can get grub back (and backup mbr with lilo if you want with dd command if you want) and boot *buntu and then install lilo, make lilo work for *bunutu and wet back slack portion of config and boot slack
<xjkx> i think i'd try adding slack to grub if i could make it work again
<nikolam> grub have some list of devices stated in /boot/grub/device.map
<xjkx> oh yea that was the message i think, i said the device i was mentioning wasnt listed there
<xjkx> i used cat /boot/grub/device.map
<xjkx> and the file was empty
<xjkx> it was running a livecd normally
<nikolam> I always liked lilo more but grub works with 64 bit and lilo dont, I think.
<xjkx> you think chosing recovery mode would work?
<nikolam> recovery mode is just another name for giving you command prompt :)
<Keule|On>  hi there - does anyone have a solution for the compiz - black window bug? - i use the nvidia 6600 go
<xjkx> will do
<xjkx> be right back
<nikolam> Keule|On: Isnt it gusty problem? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/125566)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125566 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "compiz gives me black windows" [Undecided,New] 
<nikolam> Try it at #ubuntu+1 , it is for testing releases
<Keule|On> i use 7.04
<Keule|On> nikolam:
<nikolam> Oh, did you see that bug, I think it is there on link i posted
<Keule|On> i red it.. but i dont know what the solution is
<nikolam> Try it on #ubuntu+1
<xjkx> i am on the live, and grub-install just doesnt work, not here and not in chrooted
<xjkx> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# grub-install /dev/hda
<xjkx> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<xjkx> then i will chroot
<xjkx> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<xjkx> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<xjkx> i ran makedev but nothing happened
<TheSheep> xjkx: maybe it's /dev/sda ?
<TheSheep> xjkx: fdisk -l will tell you
<xjkx> its right, doing sudo grub and manually adding seemed to work, will reboot
<xjkx> finally done !
<xjkx> by the way, does anyone remember where is that language menu that i can update my language?
<xjkx> in xfce
<xjkx> oh nvm
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Jakob_ka> hey some germans here ?
<TheSheep> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jakob_ka> oh thanks
<AstralJava> Hey guys, just a question regarding System Load Monitor applet, I see the memory section reporting "Memory: 106MB of 377MB used", but when I look at  `top' output on a console, it says "Mem:   386100k total,   377556k used,   8544k free,   19904k buffers". That just doesn't add up, so I wondered whether there's anyone here who could tell me about SLM-applet's inner secrets, and how it diggs up that number? Thanks. :)
<maxamillion> AstralJava: well it has to do with how they look at the memory hierarchy ... i believe top breaks it up into memory that is paged and index including ram that is currently cached but i think SLM just looks at what is currently being actively used by applications
<AstralJava> Alright, I figured it's something like this, but wasn't sure. Thanks for the explanation, maxamillion! :)
<maxamillion> AstralJava: anytime :)
<maxamillion> AstralJava: another application you might want to look into is called htop ... its in the repository but isn't installed by default
<maxamillion> AstralJava: its like top but prettier and color codes different sections of the memory usage, green is active, i believe blue is paged, and i think orange is cached
* maxamillion isn't too sure on the color coding, so don't hold him to it
<AstralJava> Alright, yeah, it looks a bit more informative when it comes to memory usage, thanks! :)
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<AstralJava> I was gonna say "I also like that it shows the keys to work it out", but then realized it doesn't work, F10 is for Quit, but hitting it opens the File menu, which isn't very nice actually. :)
<AstralJava> But oh well, I can live with that. :)
<maxamillion> AstralJava: its written in the ncurses library and will allow you to click on the menus with the mouse if you prefer .... the reason the F keys don't all work is because of key bindings specific to the terminal emulator you are using ... i know xfce4-terminal and gnome-terminal both don't let it work all the way, but when in just a tty it works
<AstralJava> Yes of course, silly me. :) Well like I said, I can manage, and no, didn't realize one can click on menus with mouse. I usually tend to stay away from the mouse though, but as `q' works for Quit, I'm fine as it is. :)
<maxamillion> awesome :)
<maxamillion> AstralJava: you will also notice that if you move the arrow keys up and down you can view through all the processes which is yet another thing i really like when compared to top
<AstralJava> Yeah, it seems to be quite an improvement when compared to top, really. Good advice, thanks again. :)
<maxamillion> AstralJava: anytime :)
<retour> Hallo! I have Xfce with many plugins - thats what Synaptic Package Manager shows BUT How to start and use them? i.e. system load etc
<pleia2> retour: right click on your panel and go to "add new item"
<retour> thank you!
<pleia2> welcome :)
<retour> On few other distros I've seen screenshots of desktop where there was a quite big translusent panel with all system load data separate graphs like CPu Mem Network etc - how to get it here?
<pleia2> you're probably talking about gkrellm
<pleia2> http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<retour> Additionaly by quickly moving my mouse I can increase system load from 5% to 70% !!!! is a way to reduce it? Hmm old PS2 or serial mouse instead of USB????
<pleia2> there is a package in ubuntu for it
<retour> WOW pleia2 THATS a geeky stuff! Thank you! U know my dreams better than I do!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> you can try swapping out the mouse, I'm not sure what else to suggest
<retour> does it happen on your machine too - taking corrections that its probably faster so its not THAT severe? I have PIII550MHz
<retour> my dillema is if extra load is generated by X system to quickly update mouse movements or management of data transfer over USB kills my whimpy CPU?
<Nevermind> hey there people, N00bish question coming you ways :D
<Nevermind> on a Dell Latitude C510/610 using xubuntu (duhhh) how do adjust the volume on the laptop
<DuClare> tried alsamixer?
<Nevermind> nop
<Nevermind> oi'll try it
<Nevermind> cheers for the help DuClare, helped alot :P
<DuClare> Nevermind, glad I could actually help
<DuClare> Nevermind, I'm sure there are gui tools out there if you like
<DuClare> but I don't personally use any
<Nevermind> Next one for you then...
<DuClare> I've bound my multimedia keys to change the volume so I rarely need to access the whole mixer
<DuClare> and alsamixer is just fine when needed. ;)
<Nevermind> :O how did you do that, cos i have a standard Dell keyboard with the FN keys, how do i get them to work
<Nevermind> 'cos that was the first thing i wanted, but i just thought, for the time being..
<DuClare> umm first I created a xmodmap file which binds my multimedia (actually web) keys to XF86Audio*
<DuClare> basically keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume etc.
<DuClare> used some tool, xev maybe? to find out the keycodes
<DuClare> then I use xbindkeys to actually bind XF86AudioLowerVolume to do something
<Nevermind> cheers,
<DuClare> in my case, I bound it to run the command "aumix -v -5"
<Nevermind> so xev, and xbindkeys are the things i need to look for
<DuClare> xev is most probably installed already
<Nevermind> k
<Nevermind> cheers,
<Nevermind> where bobuts would i find it
<Nevermind> >
<DuClare> it opens up an "event tester" window, activate it and press some keys, it'll show the keycodes... some keys may not work out of the box tho
<DuClare> open up a terminal and type xev
<DuClare> :)
<Nevermind> :P
<DuClare> I can't remember what to do with the keys that don't work out of the box -- but there is a way to make them work, I know...
<thewhiterabbit> hi! i've just added a harddisk to my pc. is there a graphic way to mount it? and how can i format it? thank you!
<DuClare> there are tools whose name start with mkfs
<DuClare> eg. mkfs.ext3
<DuClare> which can be used to format... (= create a filesystem)
<DuClare> don't know about gui tools
<DuClare> of course you might have to partition it first
<DuClare> with luck your file manager would display any partitioned / formatted volumes and let you mount them graphically. just a wild guess. :)
<Nevermind> it doesn t recognise the FN key
<DuClare> what is exactly the fn key?
<DuClare> if it's the key that swaps between Fkeys and mediakeys... I don't think it's supposed to be recognized
<DuClare> but instead switch to mediakeys with it and then press the mediakeys
<Nevermind> it's a key that when pressed with a normal key it activates a different setting to it, like Pgup is page up, but FN+pgup is volume up
<DuClare> so hmm
<DuClare> if you press FN+pgup, does xev display the same keycode as with only pageup, without pressing fn?
<Nevermind> yes
<Nevermind> :(
<DuClare> hm
<Nevermind> no sorry, it comes up as a different keycode
<Nevermind> pgup is 99 whilst fn+pgup is 176
<DuClare> yep
<DuClare> that's what will let you bind to fn+pgup :)
<Nevermind> k
<Nevermind> now i've got the keydcode, now what do i do?
<DuClare> again, no clue if there are gui tools... but you can create an xmodmap file
<Nevermind> ...how?
<DuClare> eg. in your home directory, name it anything you want, I named mine 'xmodmap.multimediakeys'
<Nevermind> ok
<Nevermind> so how do i do this...
<DuClare> then add lines with the syntax "keycode [number]  = action", eg. "keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume"
<Nevermind> ok
<Nevermind> so how do I start writing all this?
<DuClare> just open up a text editor and write it in. :)
<Nevermind> :P
<DuClare> http://rafb.net/p/626K5212.html eg. there's what I have in there
<DuClare> of course you need to use whichever keycodes you have..
<Nevermind> k
<Nevermind> cheers.
<Nevermind> bit of a n00b when it comes to programming in linux, only ad it a week
<DuClare> yeah, no worries. :)
<DuClare> the best thing you can do is not to call yourself noob though. it sounds a bit dumb ;)
<DuClare> (of course don't write in the line numbers the pastebin shows. they're not a part of the file)
<Nevermind> ...ooop
<Nevermind> what would be the code for mute? keycode *** = xf86AudioMuteVolume ?
<Nevermind> and now what do i save it as, and what format?
<DuClare> it's plaintext
<Nevermind> k
<DuClare> XF86XK_AudioMute
<DuClare> exclude the XK
<Nevermind> ok i saved it as a plain text document
<DuClare> actually, XF86AudioMute
<Nevermind> ok
<Nevermind> i've saved it, where do i put it?
<DuClare> anywhere is okay, I suggest your home folder
<Nevermind> ok
<Nevermind> done
<Nevermind> so does it work just saving it as xmodmap.fnkeys
<DuClare> yep
<Nevermind> and only have like 3 lines in it
<DuClare> it's allright
<DuClare> :)
<DuClare> then you'll have to use xmodmap to actually map them
<DuClare> `xmodmap [filename`
<DuClare> eg. xmodmap /home/duclare/xmodmap.multimediakeys
<Nevermind> ok
<DuClare> after that... well, with luck, some applications might actually detect the keypresses and do whatever they should... though, that was not the case for me, and that's what I use xbindkeys for
<Nevermind> so thats why it aint working yet :P
<DuClare> so you might have to find out whether xbindkeys is installed on your system... (xbindkeys is a tool that binds a keypress to run a command, eg. when you press xf86audioraisevolume, it'll run a command that'll increase vol..)
<Nevermind> so i open terminal and write xmodmap /home/alex/xmodmap.fnkeys
<DuClare> yep
<Nevermind> k
<DuClare> or just xmodmap xmodmap.fnkeys, as you supposedly are already in your home folder when you open up a terminal. :)
<Nevermind> aint working
<Nevermind> tried both
<DuClare> yeah, well, it's okay
<DuClare> you need to bind them to a command
<Nevermind> ...?
<DuClare> see if xbindkeys is installed on your system
<Nevermind> i'm not sure weather it is...
<DuClare> if not, well, you need to get it... (there are probably alternatives but I know none)
<DuClare> just see if it can find the command when you type `xbindkeys`
<DuClare> :)
<DuClare> it'll probably say nothing if it's found... it'll say command not found if you don't have it. :)
<Nevermind> it aint installed, and i typed sudo apt-get install xbindkeys and there was an error
<Nevermind> working now
<DuClare> I don't know what the package is named in ubuntu, if it does exist for it..
<DuClare> oh?
<DuClare> it installed?
<Nevermind> installing
<DuClare> k
<Nevermind> installed
<Nevermind> now what?
<DuClare> edit .xbindkeysrc in your home dir
<Nevermind> .......
<Nevermind> ?
<DuClare> it's a file
<DuClare> http://rafb.net/p/IcF9XV58.html here's what I have in... the lines starting with a # are ignored
<DuClare> otherwise, the syntax is: "command_to_run" [linebreak]  key
<DuClare> eg. I have this:
<DuClare> "aumix -v +5"
<DuClare> XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<DuClare> which will run "aumix -v +5" whenever XF86AudioRaiseVolume is pressed
<Nevermind> ok
<Nevermind> could i just copy and paste?
<DuClare> I guess
<DuClare> but check if aumix is installed
<DuClare> also, the mpc commands won't work for you like that. :)
<Nevermind> aumix is now installed
<DuClare> great
<DuClare> well, if the file is okay and saved with the correct name, run xbindkeys... then the keys should work
<DuClare> if not, the commands could be wrong or keymappings wrong or something... you probably should kill any running instances of xbindkeys before running it again with a modified file
<Nevermind> ok then
<Nevermind> so i've jsut ad to make the .xbindkeysrc
<DuClare> yep
<DuClare> then make sure no instances of xbindkeys are running, eg. by running `killall xbindkeys`
<DuClare> then run xbindkeys
<Nevermind> done
<DuClare> do the keys work now?
<Nevermind> lets see
<Nevermind> nop
<DuClare> okay, then you should check if the commands are correct
<Nevermind> they are, i did exactly what you said
<DuClare> runnin `aumix -v -5` in terminal should lower the volume. does it?
<Nevermind> not much, not sure
<Nevermind> yup
<Nevermind> works
<DuClare> then, assuming xbindkeys works and stuff, it should also work when you press it from the keyboard... but it will not work if the keycodes in your xmodmap are/were wrong
<DuClare> I'm not sure if there are any settings utilities that may interfere with custom keybindings
<Nevermind> hmmmm, lets see
<DuClare> anyway, that's the setup I use myself, and works fine.. basically I run two commands every time I start x: "xmodmap xmodmap.multimediakeys; xbindkeys;" and then it'll work fine
<DuClare> the files you wrote are the ones that define functionality.
<Nevermind> ok
<Nevermind> i'll punch that in
<Nevermind> still not working,
<DuClare> well, I can't tell what's wrong ...
<Nevermind> ...should all the commands in the file be lower case?
<DuClare> yeah... but the keysyms in whatever case they were
<Nevermind> ok
<Nevermind> just edited the file. now lets see
<Nevermind> still not working,
<Nevermind> ok can, i ask you to run everything by me again please, now i have everything installed....
<Nevermind> and have done the file
<DuClare> you're on xfce, right?
<Nevermind> yup,
<DuClare> it can probably do it graphically
<Nevermind> ...:O
<DuClare> "Open the Settings Manager, click on "Window Manager" and select the "Keyboard" tab. To define our own key bindings we have to create a new theme. Click "Add" to create it (note that all key bindings from the default theme are copied into the new theme)."
<DuClare> "In the "Command Shortcuts" section doubleclick on an empty slot, enter the command you would like to bind and press the according key. The keysym from your .Xmodmap should appear next to the command if everything works as expected. Done."
<Nevermind> cheer
<Nevermind> ...there are no empty slots
<nonlocal> Is there a gtk alternative to Katapukt?
<nonlocal> s/Katapukt/Katapult
<Nevermind> hello there
<Nevermind> :/ i have a prob
<hyper__ch> !question | Nevermind
<ubotu> Nevermind: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nevermind> I've been trying to bind keys 176 and 174, to the action xf86AudioRaiseVolume, and XF86AudioLowerVolume, dont seem to be working
<Nevermind> any ideas.
<Nevermind> I've used xve to find the keys, and then moving onto xbindkeys and xmodmap to do this
<Nevermind> DuClare helped me earlier, but since he is away but still on here, anyone else got ideas
<Kilroo> Nevermind: What's wrong with the keyboard settings manager in xfce?
<Kilroo> o wait, you left
<DuClare> Kilroo, 19'28'12 <  Nevermind> ...there are no empty slots
<Kilroo> I'm not sure what he meant by that...
<DuClare> ""In the "Command Shortcuts" section doubleclick on an empty slot, enter the command  you would like to bind and press the according key.
<DuClare> ...
<Kilroo> I just go to the Shortcuts tab and click the Add button, personally.
<Kilroo> I don't see any "empty slots" to double-click on.
<DuClare> okay
<DuClare> this guy should explore a bit more
<DuClare> if there's such an Add -button, it should be self
<DuClare> self evident.
<fundies> hi
<fundies> how do i tell where my x server located
<TheSheep> fundies: what do you mean?
<fundies> Thesheep i need to tell putyy where my xserver is ..
<fundies> putty*
<TheSheep> fundies: where did you last put it?
<fundies> i dont't know..
<TheSheep> fundies: what are you trying to do?
<fundies> ssh with x11 forwarding on windows
<hyper_ch> huhu TheSheep
<fundies> aka ssh cheeseboy.org -X
<TheSheep> fundies: windows doesn't have an x server
<fundies> except using putty
<fundies> no my my server does
<TheSheep> fundies: well, then you must have installed it
<TheSheep> fundies: just tell putty where
<fundies> TheSheep YES I DONT KNOW WHERE IT IS THOUGH..
<fundies> opps caps
<fundies> srry
<TheSheep> fundies: maybe you should refer to the documentation of the x server you installed?
<fundies> TheSheep would it be in my xorg conf or a command to tell me where it is ?
<TheSheep> windows doesn't have xorg.conf XD
<fundies> my server does ...
<fundies> i can normal ssh to my linux server without a problem
<TheSheep> fundies: you need x server installed *locally* on your *windows*
<TheSheep> fundies: "x server" is the part that displays windows and icons and all
<fundies> TheSheep, Then whys x11 forwarding an option in putty.exe ?
<TheSheep> fundies: MS Windows doesn't have it, but there are some proprietary application for windows that can act as one.
<TheSheep> fundies: because if you have one of those proprietary, third party x servers installed on your windows box, you can use it
<fundies> :/
<TheSheep> fundies: I'm not *entirely* sure there is no free windows x server
<TheSheep> fundies: I last time checked 1.5 years ago
<homa_rano> I got x11 forwarding to work in putty by running x in cygwin
<fundies> im trying that now
<homa_rano> it worked automagically for me
<remi____> hi all
<remi____> course if i ask what is the lightest most advanced distro derivated from ubuntu all must tell ... :
<TheSheep> the one you make yourself
<TheSheep> it's also perfectly tuned to your needs
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: if you know what you are actually doing ;) that's a prerequisite
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you do know after enough tries
<hyper_ch> Bush Vs. Zombies:   http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IoXgRtDysLY
<SliceD> I have a problem with su root in terminal,  I always get authentification failure
<SliceD> I'm using the same password I set during installation, and the same pass i use for synaptic and any other administrative purpose
<SliceD> anybody have an idea of how I could fix this?
<TheSheep> !root | SliceD
<ubotu> SliceD: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SliceD> only reason I tried was because I kept getting an error doing it the sudo way,  realized it was because I had synaptic open
<SliceD> thnx though
<SliceD> why isnt pidgin or pidgin-dev available as a package?  only gaim
<SliceD> I'm a windows power user trying to transition over to linux,  so i'm a little intimitated,  atm everything is going good,  only thing I miss is my MyspaceIM,  there's a plugin in development for pidgin that I'd like to try
<steve___> it's in the gutsy repos
<SliceD> where do I find that?
<steve___> do you use apt-get to install packages?
<SliceD> depends, I have for some things
<SliceD> wont let me do it for pidgin-dev though
<SliceD> something about a dir being locked
<steve___> just stick with the binaries
<SliceD> actually,  it just said it cant find the package
<steve___> ok open a terminal
<SliceD> well, hold on lemme show you what I'm looking at,  that way you can see what I was trying to do
<SliceD> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/MsimInstall
<SliceD> about 3/4 way down it has the "easy"... ubuntu instructions I cant seem to work
<SliceD> heh
<steve___> that's compiling it from source
<SliceD> I think for this to work pidgin has to be recompiled
<steve___> i wouldn't bother with that
<steve___> espically when the binary is right there
<SliceD> I need the myspaceIM part of it though,  doesnt that need to be incorporated into the source?
<SliceD> that's not just instructions for getting pidgin, its to get pidgin with myspaceim support
<steve___> do you have pidgin installed?
<SliceD> no
<steve___> ahh crap, i have to go
<steve___> i'll bbin 90min
<SliceD> thnx for the time anyway,  I'll piddle with it till i get it
<SliceD> there's a plugin for gaim,  probably better for me to try
<seeb> my wireless adapter is listed in the network-setting list. does that mean that it is supported ?
<seeb> since i dont find a way to enter my wlan password and encryption type
<ochosi> houston, we have a problem. i just wanted to put the nvidia module into my kernel, ran the "sudo m-a update" and then the "prepare" commands and when i wanted to enter "m-a auto-install nvidia" i forgot the nvidia and now the module-assistant keeps on putting ALL the packages he can into my kernel... is there any way of undoing this and removing all the useless modules from my kernel?
<ochosi> actually, now he's giving me a ton of error messages about packages he couldn't insert into my kernel (some of them which are already there, like alsa for instance)
<aztec13> I have a WAV of a bell on my desktop.Xfce mail notifier has 2 spots for entering commands ,1 if you clk the icon and 1 to ap something with a positive mail in box.What are the commands to set it so the bell trips on each of these events?
<aztec13> I have a WAV of a bell on my desktop.Xfce mail notifier has 2 spots for entering commands ,1 if you clk the icon and 1 to ap something with a positive mail in box.What are the commands to set it so the bell trips on each of these events?
<gtv`skooli> hi, im having trouble with the font size of my file manager: http://images.voric.com/files/dateimanager_c00e4.jpg
<gtv`skooli> 1280x1024 resolution, all other apps do it just fine
<ochosi> gtv`skooli: are you using thunar?
<gtv`skooli> yes
<ochosi> i see, the only thunar config file i know is ~/.config/Thunar/thunarrc
<ochosi> but it seems there is nothing about font-size
<gtv`skooli> i had another strange bug
<gtv`skooli> the resolution was set to something like 320x280 after booting
<ochosi> what's your graphics card and driver?
<gtv`skooli> geforce 6600gt
<ochosi> nvidia driver?
<ochosi> or vesa?
<gtv`skooli> yes
<gtv`skooli> nvidia
<ochosi> k
<ochosi> have you tried using a different theme?
<gtv`skooli> uhm
<steve___> back
<gtv`skooli> for some reason its fixed now -.-
<ochosi> oooook. well, enjoy then :)
<gtv`skooli> yeah, thanks
<gtv`skooli> closed all instances and started a new
<ochosi> logout
<ochosi> exit
<retardo> good evening
<retour> Good evening all! How to make my monitoring application to automatically start with the system?
<retour> I mean something like autostart in Windows
<retour> Ooops thx for not answering I've found it! Just the one without own icon! hehe
#xubuntu 2007-09-08
<jason6g> hello all! i have done some research but i am not quite understanding how to do a dual boot setup, can anybody please point me in the right direction?
<Pumpernickel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jason6g> thank you for the speedy response, i was reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot and am just wondering if its that simple?
<SuprUsr> Hrm, I have a question.
<SuprUsr> I've installed Network Manager.
<SuprUsr> But, It doesn't show up in my system tray or "notification area."
<SuprUsr> And, I don't know the command to start it manually.
<Pumpernickel> jason6g: The documentation there is a bit outdated, but it is quite simple.
<jason6g> ok, so my understanding is, partition out my main hard drive (currently its set to main c and recovery d) then instal ubuntu onto the new partition, then setup the boot choices and simply run it?
<cellofellow> hello friends.
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: hey, guess what. I got a wireless-to-wired router working.
<cellofellow> ok, I have this Linksys WPC11 v4. On the WifiDocs in the help.ubuntu.com it says it only works with ndiswrapper. OK, whatever. But it still should appear in lspcmcia, and it's not.
<SuprUsr> Does anyone know why Network Manager would not show up even though it was installed?
<fundies> anyone here tell me if theres anything in these iptables rules blocking pings? http://rafb.net/p/u2RIoe68.html
<Jester45> hey cellofellow
<cellofellow> hey there.
<cellofellow> know anything about rarely-used wifi modules?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> im a wired kinda guy
<Jester45> 1gbps or bust :)
<cellofellow> I un-blacklisted the r818x module, and my Linksys WPC11v4 now works, except when I put in my ESSID, Gardner, it cuts off the last letter and doesn't want to connect.
<cellofellow> Jester45: I think 802.11n is 1 Gbps.
<Jester45> i dont think any wireless is 1gb
<Jester45> and now im starting to get hooked on fibre
<cellofellow> hehe
<cellofellow> Jester45: hey, I got it. I add an extra letter to the essid, and it works like a charm.
<cellofellow> u there?
<Jester45> nope :)
<cellofellow> lol
<cellofellow> there, I was wondering if the wireless had died on me.
<cellofellow> well, got other things to test out. Gonna see if power management works.
<atarinox> so what's a good time to ping in google?
<cellofellow> well, Standby seems to work for about one second, and then it turns back on again. Hibernate works fine, accept the wireless needed to be idown ifup after the restore.
<Jester45> atarinox, i got a min/avg/max of 24.753/32.482/83.485
<Jester45> but it all depends on your net connections
<atarinox> Jester45: oh, ok. guess im not too far off
<Jester45> what your bandwidth is and how much your using
<Jester45> cable is slower than dsl unless your useing alot of the bandwidth, but dialup has the highest and t-1 is about the lowest pings a home user will get
<atarinox> yeah seems like my later packets were a lot slower
<atarinox> seems like it progressed to a lot of shit later on
<atarinox> not sure why it gets worse as it progresses
<Jester45> lets see what a box with 100mbit internet connection that isnt being used at all gets
<atarinox> Jester45: what does that mean?
<Jester45> its allso at a isp so that removes the time from computer -> router -> modem -> isp -> isp proxy -> isp gateway
<atarinox> Jester45: but why would my packets slow down as the test progresses?
<Kr4t05|Lap> Okay, for some reason, I can't ssh into my desktop from my laptop, despite the fact that the desktop and router are only 5 feet away.
<Jester45> it goes from computer -> switch -> gateway
<Kr4t05|Lap> I can ping the box and it replies.
<Jester45> atarinox, the modem's cache gets slower
<Kr4t05|Lap> However, I try to ssh in and the connection times out. :/
<atarinox> Jester45: oh ok
<Jester45> ping and ssh are diffrent layers
<Jester45> what does it do when you try to ssh in
<Kr4t05|Lap> Jester45, Sits there with no return for a few minutes, then gives me a Connection Timed Out error.
<Jester45> min/avg/max/mdev = 25.190/25.370/25.650/0.215 ms
<Jester45> for the isp box
<Jester45> wanna see a better one :) the above box ping time to vidd.us
<Jester45>  min/avg/max/mdev = 0.613/0.660/0.716/0.034 ms
<Jester45> Kr4t05|Lap, is the ssh server running? can you ssh from the machine into its self via localhost
<Kr4t05|Lap> Jester45, Yep.
<Kr4t05|Lap> I can't even mount NFS shares from the same box.
<Kr4t05|Lap> So...
<Kr4t05|Lap> Yeah...
<Jester45> i think that someone need to start a group of people that use xubuntu for its looks, feel, and speed not because they have slow pcs
<Jester45> i hate when people think that xubuntu is only for slow pcs... like it ran gtk1 or something like dsl
<zoredach1_> account on
<zoredach1_> ack
<Kr4t05|Lap> So, does anyone have any idea why a LAN ssh connection would time-out?
<DuClare> I use xfce for it's looks, feel and speed. :] 
<hyper__ch> !rmbv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmbv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nevermind> hey there, same probs as yesturday.... Got a keyboard and trying to alocate keys 176 to Volume+, 174 to Volume- and 160 to mute, unmute... I've downloaded xBindkeys and xModmap but don't know what to do with them... anyone help me in binding these keys
<DuClare> Nevermind, try xfce's settings once again.. :o
<DuClare> Nevermind, 20'59'00 <     Kilroo> I just go to the Shortcuts tab and click the Add button, personally.
<Nevermind> tried it. there is no excecuteable file for audio up or down or mute
<DuClare> umm
<DuClare> can you enter the command by hand?
<DuClare> you remember..
<DuClare> aumixer
<DuClare> or aumix
<Nevermind> yeh , aumix -v -5
<DuClare> yes, can you enter that?
<uptownben> Hi All. I just installed JEDIT (via the jedit installer not the xubuntu installer) and I want to add it to my menu under development or something. How do I do that?
<Nevermind> when i do aumix +v +5 it comes up with all the other setttings too
<Nevermind> and yeh they all work
<DuClare> btw, to raise the volume, you do `aumix -v +5` ;)
<Nevermind> :P
<DuClare> -v to tell you're modifying _V_olume, and +5 to add five to it. :)
<Nevermind> k
<Nevermind> it all works in the terminal
<DuClare> anyway, I think you should be able to enter the command by hand in the xfce thingie, can't you?
<Nevermind> i'll see
<Nevermind> WOOOO it works!!! cheers dude
<DuClare> glad you got it... bye o/
<uptownben> If I install a gnome app (like gnome-rdp) will it install all the gnome libraries also? Will that slow things down when I run that app?
<triptec> wtf, sometimes Xorg hogs all resources without doing anything... I have to restart it and its ok for a while... anyone who has any idea??
<TheSheep> triptec: what graphics card?
<loak> hello all, how can I use a .patch file in the sources of a module witch I need to compil (the omnibook module) ?
<TheSheep> loak: man patch
<uptownben> If I leave my xubuntu machine idle for a few minutes, the pcmcia network card goes down and the system locks up.. what could it be?
<neozen> good morning all'
<Nevermind> afternoon
<Nevermind> #
<Nevermind> anyone know much about wine emulator
<TheSheep> !anynone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anynone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: online?
<TheSheep> yep
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and you?
<hyper_ch> is there a way how I can move around my progams in the taskbar? change their order?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: so am I :)
<hyper_ch> just doing tons of things at once... you know how that is
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I don't use taskbar, so I have no idea
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: that can't be... you must know... you know everything about *buntu
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: why do you need it?
<hyper_ch> because I like to have my apps in a certain order
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what for/
<hyper_ch> I just like it that way... email first, browser next, then the rest
<Win`a`2> Hi
<Win`a`2> Why does the graphical Installer mount the sole partition on the sole harddrive when determing the filesystem befor creating a new one on it?
<Win`a`2> had to unmount it manually during installation
<Win`a`2> :
<vidd> Win`a`2, feisty or gutsy?
<Win`a`2> stable
<vidd> we dont have "stable"
<Win`a`2> feisty
<Win`a`2> :)
<vidd> and you used the live cd?
<Win`a`2> xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Win`a`2> should have used alternate instead I guess
* vidd has had that issue as well....which is why he never uses the (sub standard and buggy) live cd for installs
* vidd only uses the live cd for emergency maintenance
<vidd> and im talking "the world will end if i dont recover that data" emergencies!
<retour> My Orage calendar has no entries, its not in autostart menu but ALWAYS starts when my system start - How to stop it?
* steve___ wonders when vidd will stop talking in the third person
<steve___> :)
<vidd> =P
<Win`a`2> :D
<vidd> retour, is it in init.d?
<vidd> retour, you COULD uninstall it =] 
<retour> Uninstall is at my level of "geekness" BUT I may need it sometimes
<retour> vidd: can U give me full path to this magic init.d?
<vidd> ??
<vidd>  /etc/init.d
<retour> thx
<retour> BRB
<vidd> rc and  rc.local both autostart aps too (and they are listed under the /etc/init.d/ directory) you might want to look at those files to see if it is listed there
<retour> vidd: OK there is a s**t load of stuff in this directory - which one may be triggering my Orage calendar?
<vidd> Orange
<vidd> Orage
<retour> OK there is no orage in init.d and no word orage in rc.local - any ideas?
<retour> is it possible that my Xfce graphic display is out of synch with setup files or something?
<TheSheep> retour: just close it and save the session
<vidd> apt-get remove --purge orage && apt-get install orage
<TheSheep> vidd: that won't help
<vidd> oh...i keep forgetting about that retarted "save session" crap
<retour> TheSheep: I'll do it once again to be sure BUT I tried it already I think
<retour> BRB
<vidd> any luck?
<retour> hi! this crap poped back! And I killed it and than checked that save session is active
<TheSheep> retour: try deleteing the session data
<TheSheep> retour: in ~/.cache/sessions/
<retour> everything I find there?
<TheSheep> yes
<retour> ok
<retour> ~/. means root directory or my home?
<jarnos> retour, your home
<retour> ok deleted everything from sessions cache but Orage popped up again! Any other ideas?
<retour> OK time to uninstall it
<retour> OK unistall is impossible as it wants to also uninstall Xfce desktop!!!! Who made such a crazy dependencies!??
<vidd> retour, xubuntu-desktop is a meta package...you can uninstall it without harm
<retour> Oh nice - Thank you!
<triptec> anyone who have had problems with rtorrent and moving finiched files
<triptec> ??
<hyper_ch> triptec: no
<vidd> retour, you good now?
<hyper_ch> hiho vidd
<nalleman> hi, I would like to know what the file manager in xubuntu/xfce is?
<CoRnJuLiOx> err... how does one rename multiple files at once?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i've got the dialog open, but i dont know how to change the names themselves
<TheSheep> CoRnJuLiOx: how do you want them to be name?
<TheSheep> d
<hyper_ch> nalleman: thunar
<nalleman> thanx
<hyper_ch> nalleman: that's the default one
<CoRnJuLiOx> TheSheep: ah i think i've got it figured out. well, i want em all to be numbered, from 7 - 26, and they've all got to have [WF]  at the front of their names
<TheSheep> CoRnJuLiOx: select 'numbering' from the first widget
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: are you related to the nick "sheepinpanic"?
<CoRnJuLiOx> TheSheep: got it.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no
<hyper_ch> :)
<CoRnJuLiOx> TheSheep: err, i see i can use regexes to rename files. IIRC there are different flavors of regex, which one does thunar use?
<TheSheep> CoRnJuLiOx: not sure, I think python's
<CoRnJuLiOx> damn straight :-)
<CoRnJuLiOx> ergh the regex doesn't seem to be working. could someone lend a hand?
<TheSheep> CoRnJuLiOx: we would have to see it
<CoRnJuLiOx> i've got a file like this: [WF] _School_Rumble_-_25_[70A3E450] .avi, and i'm trying to strip the _s and the [70A3E450]  at the end.
<CoRnJuLiOx> i've tried [A-Z0-9] $ to get the stuff at the end of the string
<TheSheep> \[\w+\] 
<TheSheep> \[\w+\] $
<TheSheep> or \[[A-Z0-9] \] 
<CoRnJuLiOx> nice
<CoRnJuLiOx> what about the underscores? can i do both in a single regex, or would i have to take two shots at it?
<TheSheep> CoRnJuLiOx: _|\[\w+\] $
<Jester45> how do you install grub from the live cd, i tried sudo grub-install /dev/hda1 bit it says that it cound not fine device for /boot
<TheSheep> Jester45: how about sda1?
<TheSheep> hda? sda?
<Jester45> not found
<TheSheep> Jester45: well, then run the grub shell and do it manually
<TheSheep> Jester45: type 'grub' and hit enter
<Jester45> k
<TheSheep> Jester45: then type 'root (hd0,0)
<TheSheep> '
<Jester45> i get an error 17 with grub
<TheSheep> then 'setup'
<Jester45> but it was working just fine the only thing i cahgned was removing the old kernels
<Jester45> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<The-Kernel> Jester45: put the back!!
<The-Kernel> them
<CoRnJuLiOx> TheSheep: that second one didn't work. it only removed the first _ after [WF] , the rest stayed.
<Jester45> TheSheep: i ran grub as root and it didnt give the missing device error
<Jester45> but setup said error 11 unredconized device string
<TheSheep> Jester45: setup hd0
<Jester45> same thing
<Jester45> shoudl i do hd0,0
<Jester45> that does work either
<Jester45> doesnt*
<TheSheep> (hd0,0)
<TheSheep> I don't remember the syntax :/
<TheSheep> !grub | Jester45
<ubotu> Jester45: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<VinWista> i like vagina
<VinWista> !vagina
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vagina - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<VinWista> !fagalter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fagalter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* Jester45 thinks we need an op here
* mode/#xubuntu [+o TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<VinWista> wtf!
<Jester45> TheSheep: i think that my first partition is messed up... i need to formate it
<VinWista> hall have martial memory, the Poets song engage;
<VinWista> For in Bellonas cradle was bred a brood of eight,
<VinWista> She tended them and nursed them while the big world did wait -
<VinWista> Napoleon, Duke Wellington, Charles, Blcher, Souvorov,
<VinWista> Karageorge, the tyrants scourge, Schwartzenberg and Koutozov.
<VinWista> Strong Ares made them drunken, intoxicate for glory,
<VinWista> The whole wide earth did give to them as theatre for their story!
<VinWista> Tis from the jungles great that lions great appear,
<VinWista> And tis the peoples mighty who genius should rear;
<VinWista> Great realms may breed the hero, grant space for glorious deeds.
* VinWista was kicked off #xubuntu by TheSheep (TheSheep)
<TheSheep> bye
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@12-214-39-49.client.mchsi.com]  by TheSheep
* mode/#xubuntu [-o The-Kernel]  by TheSheep
* mode/#xubuntu [-o TheSheep]  by TheSheep
<TheSheep> argh :)
<Merchelo> :D
<CoRnJuLiOx> wow.
<CoRnJuLiOx> that was weird
<DexF> hi
<DexF> installed xubuntu-desktop on kubuntu, using the same font but it looks different. how come?
<DexF> next: i got xfce 4.3.99 - is there no 4.4.1? don't kubuntu and xubuntu sync their repos?
<DexF> i just figured the font thing, wrong hinting settings. so nvm that one :P
<Jester45> DexF: the repos are the same is one big repo for ubuntu xubuntu and kubuntu
<Jester45> you just have diffrent programs installed from it thats why you can use isntall xubuntu-desktop to get xfce and you dont have to add a new repo
<DexF> Jester45: friend said hes running 4.4.1 - how come his is newer?
<Jester45> do you have feisty? or edgy
<DexF> feisty
<DexF> he, too
<vidd> DexF, it is quite possible he compiled it from source
<DexF> nah, not that guy. hmm. maybe he got a backport. gonna ask.
<TheSheep> DexF: 4.4.1 is in gutsy
<DexF> aha. iirc he mentioned a feisty-backports repos. that would explain it.
<DexF> ok, mystery solved. next thing: how do I force xfce to assume 96DPI?
<DexF> and: what's the fastest way to add launchers from the menu to the panel? drag and drop doesn't work
<vidd> right-click on panel>choose "launcher">configure launcher
<TheSheep> DexF: d&d works from desktop into the list in the launcher preferences
<vidd> whoops...forgot click add
<DexF> TheSheep: what do you mean, "from desktop"?
<TheSheep> DexF: you can create launchers on the desktop
<DexF> a tad long winded, huh?
<TheSheep> DexF: it has a nice user interface, with autocompletion and automatic assigning of icons
<TheSheep> DexF: yes, but that nice intrface is not yet connected to the panel launchers
<TheSheep> DexF: it's work in progress
<DexF> ok
<DexF> so - any idea about the 96DPI thing? I could so it via the corg.conf but I'd prefer not to fsck around with that
<DexF> *do it
<retour> Anybody had luck with runing LKL?
<vidd> LKL???
<vidd> !lkl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lkl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vidd> retour, what is that?
<retour> Linux Key Logger - this thing is not able to use own keymaps
<retour> Its in repos
<TheSheep> DexF: you can set in in .config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb
<DexF> TheSheep: Xft.dpi: 96 <- like that?
<TheSheep> DexF: yes
<DexF> k, thanks
<triptec> I get "*** The ncurses library is required!" when I run ./configure, but I have libncurses5 installed... what to do?
<TheSheep> triptec: ncurses-dev
<Jester45> TheSheep: would you know why i cant copy anything from hda1 to hda3 without it saying there is no space left.... but hda3 has space
<Jester45> its only 22% used
<TheSheep> Jester45: fat?
<maxamillion> mmmmm ncurses
* maxamillion drools
<Jester45> hda3 is ext3 hda1 was reiser now its partly broken
<Jester45> gparted says its ext3 (but i know its not) grub doesnt know what it is
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Jester45> but... i need to go to work right now... im going to try a reinstall without formating my hda3 its the only one i really need
<Mitsunari> Would someone be willing to extend a helping hand to a complete linux-newbie just getting started with xubuntu?
<vidd> sure...what do you need?
<Mitsunari> Namely, getting my oldie Voodoo 3 card working properly.
<vidd> what is the issue with it?
<Mitsunari> Can't get the screen resolutions to work
<triptec> ./configure: line 21547: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(STUFF, sigc++-2.0 libcurl >= 7.12.0 libtorrent >= 0.11.6,'
<triptec> it complains about STUFF... what to do?
<Mitsunari> There was something about modifying the xorg.conf on some forum...
<vidd> yeah....sounds about right
<vidd> what resolutions are available to you?
<Mitsunari> But since i can't modify that file using sudo, I'm kind of stuck.
<vidd> what do you mean you cant modify it using sudo?
<Mitsunari> Only Default and 320x240
<vidd> oh...ouch!
<Mitsunari> Well... Trying to edit it with nano, but it won't let me save the file (prolly due to Xfce running)
<Mitsunari> Like I said, complete newb :D
<vidd> well....to modify it, you want to do this:
<Mitsunari> And since I have no idea how to kill Xfce...
<Mitsunari> Or is it with GDM? I seriously have no idea :D
<vidd> sudo [put prefered text editor here]  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mitsunari> Done that
<Mitsunari> Edited the Refresh and Sync rates in
<vidd> you do NOT need to kill Xfce to edit or save the file
<Mitsunari> But it didn't let me save it
<vidd> in nano, you need to hit [ctrl] [x] 
<vidd> then [enter] 
<vidd> sorry...[ctrl] [x] ....[y] ....[enter] 
<vidd> did you put "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<Mitsunari> Error Writing to file etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission
<Mitsunari> So, with my logig, either I do not have permission to edit that file, or some other program is using it (which shouldn't be the case?)
<Mitsunari> So that's kinda the problem :D
<Mitsunari> No insight?
<Mitsunari> Is there some sirt of errorlog for nano somewhere?
<Mitsunari> sort, too
<Ben_Cs> y use nano?
<Mitsunari> <- Totally newb when it comes to linux, so yes
<retour> Does USB and PS2 keyboards use different hardware ports ?
<Ben_Cs> retour: yes as far as i know
<Ben_Cs> Mitsunari: nano is ok, but i like gui one
<retour> so PS2 is port 0x60, what us for USB??? Or how to check it on my machine
<Ben_Cs> retour: sorry, that i don't know. i'm pretty n00b myself
<retour> thats ok . thank you anyway
<triptec> ./configure: line 21547: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(STUFF, sigc++-2.0 libcurl >= 7.12.0 libtorrent >= 0.11.6,' anyone who might know what it is that I miss? it complaines about STUFF
<vidd> Mitsunari, sorry...im on a call @ work.....
<vidd> you did not type nano
<Mitsunari> huh?
<n-iCe> hi
<vidd> Mitsunari,  hit [ctrl] [x] ...[n]  .... then hit the [up arrow]  and make sure that sudo is in front of nano.......
<Mitsunari> hmm
<vidd> if it is not (and i will bet it isnt) hit the [home]  key and type sudo
<Mitsunari> Uhm.
<Mitsunari> If I type sudo <anything>, it just asks me for my password first, and does nothing. After that, sudo <anything> and nothing happens :D
<vidd> hrm....
<vidd> sounds like you dont have sudo rights
<Mitsunari> Ye
<vidd> is this user the only user on this box?
<Mitsunari> yes
<Mitsunari> Apparently, I should have gone with the other choise, when I downloaded xubuntu... :/
<vidd> what other choice?
<Mitsunari> Since I downloaded the 6.06.1 version
<vidd> are you using the live cd or did you already install?
<Mitsunari> installed way back :D
<Mitsunari> Don't ask me why :D
<Mitsunari> Yeah, well. Thanks for the help, I guess I'll be installing 7.04 tomorrow...
<vidd> that will likely fix your issues
<vidd> =] 
<Mitsunari> Hopefully.
<vidd> do this: nano /etc/group
<Mitsunari> Why is it never easy? :D
<vidd> look for admin
<vidd> do you see something like admin:x:109:vidd
<vidd> where [vidd]  would be your username
<vidd> TheSheep, can you use nano in the recovery console?
<Mitsunari> there's adm and lpadmin, no admin
<vidd> is sudo listed?
<Mitsunari> yes
<Mitsunari> sudo:x:57:
<vidd> strange that there is no admin
<vidd> do you know how to get grub to boot the recovery console?
<Mitsunari> for some reason, I couldn't get grub working, so it on lilo
<vidd> are you getting the 7.04 live or alt cd?
<vidd> i recomend the alt
<Ben_Cs> i wonder why networking isn't set by default in xubuntu.
<vidd> Ben_Cs, what do you mean?
<Ben_Cs> network shared folders by other pc's
<vidd> its coming in gutsy
<Ben_Cs> vidd: i have to go through several config steps and installations to be able to work with my WinXP pc shared folders
<Ben_Cs> vidd: i hope so
<vidd> i wish it wasnt, but it is
<Ben_Cs> vidd: why. you like doing everyrhing manually?
* vidd prefers to use FTP
<Ben_Cs> ftp for local net? why in the name of god?
<vidd> to protect my systems from my windows machines
<vidd> its not like my windows machines have anything worth while on them...why make files there shared so hackers have something easy to exploit?
<The-Kernel> heh
<Ben_Cs> vidd: and ftp is more protected than password protected folders?
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: yes
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: good to know
<Ben_Cs> but anyways i don't see a reason why would a hacker be interested in my comp
<Ben_Cs> they are after companies, not individuals
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: if i want to backup my xubuntu, i have to copy only the /usr and /home folders?
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: what if someone rather smart with computers you know becomes an enemy
<The-Kernel> I've had it happen
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: i see
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: I only backup /home but yeah that'll work
<Mitsunari> Yay, it works!
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: if u backup only home, you have to re-install all the progs again, no?
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: yes, but you need to understand, that it's better to reinstall all the programs
<The-Kernel> all the settings to those programs are saved in /home, so after you reinstall them it's like they've always been there
<vidd> Ben_Cs, why would a hacker be interested in storing their illegal files and criminal activies on your system rather then their own comp.....hrm...let me think....=] 
<vidd> oh...and there is also all that valuable personal information stored on your pc (passwords, browsing history, etc)
<Ben_Cs> vidd: you mean if a hacker needs a host pc to hack from?
<vidd> and personal pc's are (generally) not as well protected against hackers as business computers....
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: i see. great
<vidd> Ben_Cs, oh...there is that too
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: then what i have to copy is not /home but only my user folder in home right?
<vidd> Ben_Cs, i would recomend you save the whole /home directory....
<vidd> that way you dont forget that report you been working on for the last week....
<vidd> =] 
<Ben_Cs> vidd: well i have WinXP to play games, but when i have $$$ to buy PS3 i would be able to get rid of winblows
<The-Kernel> yeah
<Ben_Cs> how do i do that when ipod is plugged in, amarok will be opened?
<Ben_Cs> something happened and the damned amarok stopped working. is there another good app for ipod?
<The-Kernel> gtkpod
<Ben_Cs> can it play music?
<The-Kernel> no
<The-Kernel> just add/delete
<The-Kernel> try Exaile
<Ben_Cs> hmm been looking in add/remove. how's Rhythmbox?
<The-Kernel> Last I used it, it didn't work to well, but I think it can utilze your iPod
<Ben_Cs> cool. i'll try
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: suppose u have an ipod. what app would u choose from all the available?
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: BTW, i use some KDE apps. is there a reason to prefer gtk apps over kde apps?
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: for all "4" of my iPods I use GTKpod
<The-Kernel> gtk is used over QT(KDE)
<The-Kernel> its lighter
<The-Kernel> I don't really care, my machines are pretty powerful
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: is there an option in gtkpod to add disconnection line: eject /media/ipod?
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: yes
<Ben_Cs> ok, i'll give it a try
<Ben_Cs> i hope some day soon aplle will make itunes for linux
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: when i press (in gtkpod) "load ipod" i get: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<The-Kernel> no clue
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: they are currently in discussion about having iTunes in linux
<Ben_Cs> gtkpod has only 1 first generation ipod preference? wtf?
<Ben_Cs> maybe i should download the last version from getdeb.net? cause the repo. one is aufully buggy
<Ben_Cs> Ben_Cs: that didn't help either. gtkpod sucks
<Ben_Cs> someone wrote in a blog that grkpod don't work with new ipods...
<The-Kernel> that's wrong
<The-Kernel> I've used ALL the newest ones
<The-Kernel> they all work fine
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: I think your computer is a bit buggy
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: tried ipod shuffle 2nd gen?
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: the small ones?
<Ben_Cs> yes
<The-Kernel> like the REALLY small ones?
<The-Kernel> yes
<Ben_Cs> yes
<The-Kernel> work fine with me
<The-Kernel> actually I take that back, I had one that didn't work right
<The-Kernel> the moment the plugged it into the windows machine, everything disappered
<Ben_Cs> don't know. something wrong in my xubuntu maybe? just reinstalled xubuntu today.
<The-Kernel> except music put on from iTunes
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: why did you reinstall?
<Ben_Cs> btw, banshee says it don't have codecs?!
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: cause i screwd arround with it and it became buggy
<Ben_Cs> didn't screw arround with it today though
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: what version?
<Ben_Cs> 7.04
<The-Kernel> oh
<The-Kernel> system specs?
<Ben_Cs> intel e2160 cpu. 2G RAM. asrock motherboard. intel g950 graphics
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: btw neither banshee nor rhythmbox have codecs to play files from my ipod...
<The-Kernel> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: i mean uadio files
<Ben_Cs> *audio
<The-Kernel> yeah
<Ben_Cs> didn't help. rhythmbox still shows the sign it can't play it
<The-Kernel> does it say which one?
<Ben_Cs> i'll try to run it in terminal
<Ben_Cs> damn, it print's hell lot of lines
<Ben_Cs> here some:
<Ben_Cs> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3
<Ben_Cs> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<Ben_Cs> haaa. to mach of an headache. i'll just use windows for ipod
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: btw could it be that i didn't write something right in fstab and it affects something in gtkpod?
<The-Kernel> possibly
<The-Kernel> but basically if you see the iPof icon on desktop then fstab is working right
<The-Kernel> yeah install both lame and ffmpeg
<Ben_Cs> i do see. let me show u the line:
<Ben_Cs> /dev/sdb /media/ipod auto noauto,users,rw,sync 0 0
<Ben_Cs> is it ok?
<The-Kernel> sorry aboutthat
<Ben_Cs> np
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: finally! downloaded the really last version of gtkpod from getdeb. checking it now. at least the app doesn't crash, and has my ipod model in database
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: xmms works great with gtkpod
#xubuntu 2007-09-09
<Asshat> fds
<Asshat> sdf
<Asshat> s
<Asshat> df
<Asshat> sfd
<Asshat> sdf
<Asshat> fsd
<Asshat> fds
<Asshat> fds
<Asshat> fsd
<Asshat> fd
<Asshat> fh
<Asshat> df
<Asshat> hhds
<Asshat> gdg
<Asshat> g
<Asshat> ghs
<Asshat> gh
<Asshat> gh
<Asshat> ss
<Asshat> gh
<Asshat> dsf
<Asshat> \sdf
<Catoptromancy> that guys name fit him well
<nikolam> who`s?
<nikolam> Hat? :)
<figmentj13> hi room
<nikolam> hi
<figmentj13> i could really use some help
<nikolam> <echo> i coud ....  help
<figmentj13> really
<figmentj13> ?
<nikolam> I am just echo :)
<nikolam> shoot
<figmentj13> well um i just trying to get my win mobile 5 phone to sync with evo
<figmentj13> i can't seem to get it to work
<figmentj13> i get stuck at synce-start-config
<figmentj13> i dont know if its drivers or what
<figmentj13> hello?
<figmentj13> hi everyone
<nikolam> I know that Open Office have some add-on that could be installed throughout Synaptic on ubuntu, that connects Evolution contacts with OpenOffice
<nikolam> In what format you can export win mobile 5 contacts?
<nikolam> Do you want to export/import or synchronize?
<nikolam> openoffice.org-evolution
<figmentj13> oh
<figmentj13> are you taking to me?
<figmentj13> ill look up Synaptic
<figmentj13> but all i am really trying to do is get the config properly done so i can use multisync and synce
<figmentj13> to evo will skip the open office step
<nikolam> Good luck never used it, just a thought.
<Kr4t05|Lap> So... I can't seem to be able to SSH into my remote box. Even from within the network.
<Kr4t05|Lap> openssh-server is installed onto the server, and I can SSH into it with localhost.
<Kr4t05|Lap> However, when I try to SSH in to it from the laptop, the connection times out.
<Kr4t05|Lap> nixternal, You busy?
<nixternal> yo?
<numus> anyone install ndiswrapper to get a wpc11 v4 to run and now how to get ndiswrapper to work on startup
<Yuzzy> CanMt get my Xubuntu LiveCD to boot on an old 200 mmx 64ram.. process stops after a while...anyone?
<tonyyarusso> Yuzzy: define "stops"
<tonyyarusso> (btw, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems)
<tonyyarusso> Yuzzy: It may appear to hang for a significant period.  Try just leaving it for a good long while.  Have plenty of swap space set aside as well.
<aztec13> ?connect #xubuntu-espanol
<xork> i am regged & identified.. why is it saying otherwise?
<The-Kernel> xork: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<xork> The-Kernel: thanks.. something got messed up in an #ubuntu flood
<xork> The-Kernel: i just restarted my client.. seem to be good now
<Ben_Cs> The-Kernel: didn't see where i can add "eject" in gtkpod. (i made a button for it on the pannel but still....)
<Bausch> In Thunar, is it possible to zoom out even farther than what's allowed? Icons/rows still feel too big when in "detailed list" view
<Ghostvirus> Bausch: other than making the system font smaller, i don't think so
<Bausch> Ghostvirus: I have tried making fonts smaller but the icon sizes stayed the same, http://i2.tinypic.com/4r7s9q9.png
<Ben_Cs> Bausch: you can always rize the resolution
<Bausch> Ben_Cs: What do you mean? Change the value of my DPI setting?
<Ben_Cs> Bausch: yes
<Ben_Cs> like lets say 1280x1024 or higher
<Bausch> Ben_Cs: It's set to 96 at the moment and I have a 1280x1024  17" display
<Ben_Cs> hmmm. why do you want the icons in thunar to be microscopic then?
<Bausch> I just want to be able to see more files in Thunar when viewing in list view
<Bausch> Setting my font size to 6 was just an exageration of what's going on, heh
<Ghostvirus> sounds like you need a way to hide the icons
<Bausch> But yeah, ideally I want the sizes of icons to be the same height as text at 9pt font
<Bausch> Ghostvirus: Is that easy to toggle?
<Ghostvirus> Bausch: No. It's not in Thunar's options. I imagine you'd have to patch it or something.
<Bausch> Ah well maybe I'll just try to live with it for now.
<Ghostvirus> Bausch: is there a particular reason you want to view so many files all at once?
<Bausch> Yeah, mostly to browse my mp3 directories because there is no real "good" media player with a media library function
<Ghostvirus> what apps have you tried?
<Bausch> I have tried Amarok but it didn't feel "right" in gtk/xfce. So I also installed Meta Tracker hoping it can index all my files so I can search for mp3s easily
<Bausch> But I can't figure out how to use wildcards, and there's no documentation about wildcards anywhere on the web
<Ghostvirus> if you haven't already, you should try quod libet
<Ghostvirus> i used to use it and it was really nice
<Bausch> Does it allow itself to be controlled from the command line?
<Bausch> I'm used to winamp's global hotkeys and to do the same thing in audacious i can bind a key to "audtool seekrelative +20" etc
<Ghostvirus> hm, i don't know. i never tried.
<Bausch> hm, well perhaps you can help me with one other question I have
<Ghostvirus> i use audacious now, mostly because i don't have enough music to warrant using a library-based player
<Bausch> When browsing in detailed list view, is it possible to use the keyboard to change what order to sort things by?
<Bausch> I can edit the menu accelerator in icon view to bind key combos, but those keycombos only work in icon view, not detailed list
<Bausch> If I can make thunar save the view setting for each directory, that would work as well
<Ghostvirus> i'm not sure thunar can save different view settings for different directories
<Bausch> I think i read the same thing somewhere on the xfce mailing list, that's why I was hoping the other thign I was trying to do was possible
<Bausch> lol
<Ghostvirus> yeah, thunar's pretty minimal, but then again it's meant to be
<Bausch> Yeah but things like integrated search would be really useful
<Bausch> I hate having to start up nautilus --no-desktop every time I want to do something a little more complicated
<Ghostvirus> well, the whole philosophy behind it is "it's a file manager, and only a file manager"
<Ghostvirus> if you want a gui for searching, catfish is pretty handy
<Bausch> Yeah it works pretty well. My only complaint is it still doesn't allow me to use wildcards on metatracker or beagle
<Bausch> (and strangely beagle does allow wildcards now, but catfish refuses and it says that wildcards are not supported for that backend)
<Bausch> Maybe I should see if there's a newer version now
<Bausch> Ghostvirus: Do you have any experience customizing the tasks list panel?
<Ghostvirus> a little
<Bausch> I want to be able to right click on a task and use the keyboard to send a task to a certain workspace
<Bausch> Like if you right click on a task and press X it will maximize
<Bausch> But "send to.." does not have this
<Ghostvirus> hm, you like keyboard shortcuts, you're asking the wrong guy! i pretty much use point and click for everything except for text editors and some graphics apps
<Ghostvirus> so i'm not really knowledgeable about shortcuts
<Bausch> haha yeah I like having one hand on the keyboard and one hand on the mouse, but I can live without being able to do ^^^^^
<Bausch> Other than the things I just mentioned I think xfce is perfect
<Bausch> Still some glitches with mounting my ipod but that's no biggie
<Ghostvirus> yeah, i'm very gui-oriented for interacting with the desktop in general, specific apps might be a different story
<Ghostvirus> what's wrong with the ipod?
<Bausch> It just makes thunar hang, usually I use xkill to kill it then try opening thunar again
<Bausch> This would repeat for a few times until I can finally browse my files
<aztec13> baush i use xfce religiously and never had any problems mounting it's UN mounting ive had trouble
<Bausch> I use rockbox btw
<Bausch> I thikn what's going on is the ipod's firmware gets mounted as a separate device
<Bausch> Because whatn it finally gets mounted I see two devices and there's some reports of the same bug happening
<aztec13> i cant get it to properly unmount that the player's screen returns to useable view
<aztec13> like it did under Xp
<Bausch> aztec13: does the ipod show up as two devices when you mount it? are you using apple's firmware?
<aztec13> ive read that it can be done by clicking on the icon and sure it says unmount but it still never does return the player to unmounted
<aztec13> actually sorry not a real ipod mines a Chipod :)
<aztec13> but no double  no
<aztec13> as a matter of fact my player is on the fritz right now
<Bausch> I should really update my rockbox too, the software i'm using is almost a year old
<aztec13> its reading format error and i lost half my files
<Bausch> Maybe that's the problem lol
<Bausch> regarding me
<aztec13>  and i cand find how to reformat under ubuntu?
<Ghostvirus> Bausch: yeah, upgrade your firmware!
<aztec13> i do have a couple of commands to get me started from someone
<aztec13> but thats it
<aztec13> i went and checked them out in manpages and it said one of them wasnt for mountable discs so i dont know why i was given it
<aztec13> it made me think twice about the advice all together
<Ghostvirus> aztec13: you mean reformat your ipod?
<aztec13> chipod yes reformat my chipod?
<Bausch> is it fat32?
<Bausch> Don't most chipods just behave like an ordinary usb drive?
<aztec13> that would be widows
<Ghostvirus> most usb devices are formatted for fat32
<aztec13>  and actually i took it down the mountain to the internet cafe and did it with xp and it said it worked but just as qik a box popped upen saying it was done
<Bausch> I think that's normal for doing "quick format"
<aztec13> i have done it before so i know what it looks like when it really is done and this wasnt it
<Bausch> Maybe you should try the thorough (?) mode
<aztec13> so i really want to try under linux somehow since xp didnt do anything
<aztec13> i think possibly it coulld be due to the fact i forget to unplug my player when i turn my system off and start it up.i know thats not good for it
<aztec13> whats the thorough mode?
<Bausch> try "fdisk -l" as root
<Bausch> it will tell you the file systems of your drives
<Bausch> aztec13: iirc windows let you format things in two ways the fast one just creates a new file system and the other one does something more, i'm not too experienced with this
<Ghostvirus> i found this link. seems a little in-depth: http://www.3till7.net/2007/04/19/how-to-reformat-your-pen-drive/
<Bausch> But I suggest checking what file system your chipod uses, if it's fat32 then format it as if it's an ordinary fat32 drive
<Bausch> I hope he didn't crash lol
<Ghostvirus> hrm
<Ghostvirus> well, i'm off
<figmentj13> hello
<v1k1ng> hey, does bitchx have a gui interface or does it only run graphically?
<v1k1ng> er, i mean in text?
<kdchapman1776> I need some help with connecting wirelessly.  I am a noob but I think have things configured close to right.  I have a linksys WPC54G card configured to use ndiswrapper.  I can see the wlan0 adapter and had trouble with dhcp so decided to go static IP.  I am still having trouble connecting to my router.  I need some help.
<v1k1ng> hey kd
<v1k1ng> it's pretty quiet in here
<kdchapman1776> Hi vl....yes it is quiet...
<v1k1ng> you might wanna try #ubuntu
<kdchapman1776> I was just thinking of that.  I will do that.  Thanks.
<nikolam> Hello
<nikolam> Thunar/gam_server is killing my machine
<nikolam> it uses 99% of cpu time
<nikolam> And making directories takes 10 minutes
<Snoopotic> hi
<nikolam> hi
<Ramla> nikolam: kill it, and try again
<nikolam> I am killing it every day, 5 times a day
<nikolam> Same behavior on P3-700 and Athlon64 x2-4000+
<Ramla> I've found especially showing/hiding hidden files&folders makes thunar very unstable
<nikolam> I also
<nikolam> if i turn of showing hidden directories, everything goes to h**** beacouse of gam_server I suppose
<nikolam> Same goes if I view even single directory with dot in its name (~/.gaim for instance)
<Snoopotic> i have a problem :D in the desktop-settings (my german version calls it "arbeitsplatz-Einstellungen") I have "let xfce handle setup" enabled (the upper checkbox)... errm the prblem is the scond tab: symbols on desktop: I have "symbols for files/starter" checked. and ONLY the checkboxes "Show icons for:" --> home & trash checked. BUT on desktop are still symbols for all partitions (filesystem) and the removable devices. :/
<Ramla> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2502
<ubotu> XFCE bug 2502 in core "Crashes & Freezes if "show hidden files" is switched on/off" [Critical,Assigned] 
<nikolam> Snooptic: logoff and logon after adjusting icons on desktop.
<Snoopotic> hmm ok
<Snoopotic> and... what is the common device for a wlan.adapter ?
<Snoopotic> forgot it :D
<Snoopotic> r* sth
<Snoopotic> rtc ?
<Alver> Hello there. What is the advisable way to force xubuntu to use proper refresh rates on a monitor?
<Alver> The gui tool lists a load of ridiculous modes (up to 320x200 or something), and none of them have a refresh rate over 60
<Alver> I tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set the monitor type to 1024x768 at 75Hz but to no effect apparently.
<nikolam> Alver: Check what graphics driver you are using
<nikolam> And what is your graphics card
<nikolam> Section "Device"
<nikolam> 	Driver		"???"
<nikolam> Before you change driver you can try "vesa" for start
<nikolam> Then install driver and after that go again to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select it
<nikolam> Also check your monitor frequency ranges during that
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> My evince (Document viewer) and Open office stoped working
<nikolam> How do I check if and what libraries are/are not ok and why thet do not start?
<Snoopotic> is there a gui-tool for wlanb-administration?
<Snoopotic> I have several wlan-networks and liek to switch easily :D
<Alver> Snoopotic: there's NetworkManager
<Alver> It's supposed to be able to do that
<Alver> I can't say I've used it much, by the time they supposedly got it working properly I had already written my own set of scripts to do that
<Alver> By the way, how do I add applications to the top menu bar thingy?
<Alver> There's already firefox and 'home' there, I'd like some others to be there too
<Snoopotic> hehe Alver yes Im also still trying it out ^^ :D just dragn drop wont work :D
<TheSheep> right, click, select 'add item', select launcher
<shirish> hi all, any people who are into xarchiver?
<gerro> shirish: what about it?
<shirish> gerro: oh, nothing just I put up a bug report about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xarchiver/+bug/138420
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138420 in xarchiver "Have an option to recursively add files & folder to archive" [Undecided,New] 
<Kilroo> Hmm.
<shirish> dunno if this should be tagged as a wishlist or what?
<Kilroo> What's the search utility (the one that can search for files containing specified text) that comes in Xubuntu?
<Kilroo> I've somehow gotten rid of it, apparently.
<gerro> Kilroo: open xfce4-terminal and do updatedb as root then use locate
<gerro> kilroo: that works on nearly every distro
<Kilroo> I was looking for the gui I was using before, though...
<shirish> Kilroo: tracker perhaps?
<gerro> if you go through command prompt can probably specify seach parameters in better detail too
<gerro> oh wait you mean that desk applet you can enter stuff in?
<gerro> don't know about that
<Kilroo> Yeah, I think that's the one I mean.
<Kilroo> I'm using xffm-find as a pseudo-replacement, but it's a pain in the nether regions to open the files once it's found them. The one that was in Xubuntu when I installed it, I'm sorry to admit, I liked because it worked pretty much like the Windows search utility, which is the kind of ease of use I was looking for.
<Kilroo> I wasn't under the impression that it was doing this indexing business...I gave it a directory and a string to match and said "go." But I suppose it might have been.
<Kilroo> Far as I can tell, it disappeared when I did a sudo aptitude -f install due to having misunderstood part of a guide for accomplishing something or other.
<Kilroo> I had kind of hoped that at least finding out what it IS would be fairly simple if anyone had a fresh enough install of Xubuntu that the utility was still there.
<TheSheep> Kilroo: metatracker?
<TheSheep> Kilroo: or the catfish?
<Kilroo> I suppose my best guess so far is that it was Catfish, I think. The screenshots seem the closest. I just really hadn't thought it was using an indexing thing (don't know WHY I assumed that, really) and I haven't come across any way to make Catfish do a full-text search without some sort of indexing thing. If Catfish would use fgr that'd be just about perfect for my purposes.
<wlfwhiterabbit> hi! how can i see how much ram is being used?
<TheSheep> wlfwhiterabbit: linux always uses all the ram available
<wlfwhiterabbit> if i write "free" in a shell and then press "enter" i have the answer i'm searching for
<Kilroo> There's the system load monitor for the xfce toolbars...
<TheSheep> Kilroo: I think that catfish can use metatracker under the hood, which in yurn uses index
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: eventually yes
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: no, it always uses all the ram
<Kilroo> But for some reason it can only show these little graphical representations. I kinda miss xLabel and xStatsClass.
<TheSheep> s/yurn/turn
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: it doesn't cache all the MEM at once. When you use apps, then it casches. no?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: "cache"?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: linux doesn't cache the memory, it caches *into* the memory
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: that's what i ment
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it uses all the memory for buffers and cache
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: always
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: when you run a new application that needs additional memory, the buffers and cache are made smaller
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: but sometimes i look at the memory usage and i see that some of it used by apps, some by cache and some buffered, but some is free aswell
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: the free part is very small
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it's left there to have some margin, so that the system doesn't have to change the cache size all the time
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: that's what i said: at the beginning it's very big. "eventually" it's small :)
<Ben_Cs> BBL
<skarevoluti> hi
<skarevoluti> I've a problem mounting a usb drive
<skarevoluti> can someone help me?
<skarevoluti> /jion #xubuntu-es
<skarevoluti> oops
<skarevoluti> jeje
<nikolam> what drive
<skarevoluti> an usb disk
<skarevoluti> of a mp4 player
<nikolam> try lsusb
<skarevoluti> nothing appears
<nikolam> you dont have any other usb device on computer?
<skarevoluti> yeah
<nikolam> do you have listed usb controller when you enter lspci?
<skarevoluti> but in the lsusb doesn't appears
<nikolam> lspci | grep USB
<skarevoluti> nikolam: 00:01.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)
<skarevoluti> 00:01.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)
<nikolam> try lsmod | grep usb
<skarevoluti> usb_storage            72256  0
<skarevoluti> libusual               17936  1 usb_storage
<skarevoluti> scsi_mod              142348  4 sg,sd_mod,usb_storage,libata
<skarevoluti> usbcore               134280  4 usb_storage,libusual,ohci_hcd
<skarevoluti> nikolam: ?
<nikolam> searching
<skarevoluti> ok, thanks!
<Snoopotic> is there some better tool than xscreensaver?
<skarevoluti> Snoopotic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Screensavers
<Snoopotic> I want that at a certain time my laptop does monitor/tft off and after longer time does what windows does in "suspend": it writes the ram onto hdd and shuts down. after rebooting it starts where it suspendet. I think on linux its also possible :D
<skarevoluti> gnome-screensaver
<skarevoluti> Snoopotic: in the tab advanced of screensaver settings
<skarevoluti> you can configure that
<emdash_> when's the next release due?
<Jester45> and suspend put everything in ram and shutdown the rest of the computer only using power to keep the ram refreshed hibernate sends all data to the hardrive and shuts down completely
<Jester45> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Snoopotic> hmm so something doesnt really work :D
<skarevoluti> xscreensaver should works
<Jester45> Deluge is now at 0.5.5-1
<triptec> is there anyone who know any command to for differeces between files, I've fucked up something cuz X won't start properly, need to check for diff between working and none working install
<Snoopotic> hmmm-- if I klick on "hibernate" it stops at --> [ 2373.320098]  Power down.
<triptec> I've used diff but I'd like to compaire dir
<DuClare> triptec, diff
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: old computer?
<Snoopotic> yeah veery old .D
<Snoopotic> celeron 450 mhz 128mb ram
<TheSheep> look at top of your dmesg
<TheSheep> dmesg | less
<DuClare> oh
<DuClare> sorry
<Snoopotic> TheSheep you mnean this? : "ACPI: BIOS age (1999) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI"
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: yes
<Snoopotic> so where to set acpi-force ?
<DuClare> triptec, you can compare directories with diff
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: add it to the kernel options, where 'quiet' and 'splash' are
<Jester45> make sure you put acpi=force not the - like you typed above
<Snoopotic> ok
<Snoopotic> then update-grub ?
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: no need for that
<triptec> DuClare: thx..
<DuClare> glad if it helped.
<Snoopotic> lol :D update-grub deletes the option :D
<triptec> is there anyone who has any idea why X starts but puts my monitors to sleep, it used to work and there is no difference between xorg.conf on my working and not working system...
<triptec> I use the fglrx driver
<Snoopotic> ati card? errm... i silently remember: try searching for "x freezes"
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: yes, you have to put it in 'kernel options' or somethingl ike that in the comments a dozen lines up
<MatBoy> Hey guys ! I'm planning to migrate from Debian Lenny to Xubuntu at the moment... are the tribe version really too unstable for a workstation ?
<limbert65> Is there a good LOGO programming app for kids to run under Xubuntu?
<DuClare> triptec, workind and not working system.. but do they have the same screen / video adapter?
<DuClare> triptec, you should check that hsync and vsync and correctly in xorg.conf... then make sure the resolutions are valid
<triptec> if I make my own menu.lst for grub how do I install it in MBR?
<triptec> anyone?
<TheSheep> triptec: you don't
<TheSheep> triptec: menu.lst is not installed in mbr, that's not lilo
<darrend> anything I can do to debug a laptop that won't resume after suspend to RAM?  Requires hard reboot when resume fails so I seem to lose whatever logs there may have been
<steve___> darrend: i have this same problem with a dell c400, but I haven't dug into it yet  :-/
<Snoopotic> hehe _._
<Snoopotic> me too :P
<Snoopotic> you may try this: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/06/get-suspendhibernate-working-fast-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-704/
<nikolam> lala
<nikolam> hello
<nikolam> Do anyone of you actually use some form of /home directory encryption ?
<Jester45> i dont but it would be easy
<zoredache> nikolam: I do
<nikolam> What method do you use?
<zoredache> crtypsetup with luks, and pammount
<zoredache> basically I have a 8gb file which gets mounted through a loopback filesystem whenever I login
<nikolam> As I see there is no way on linux to make encryption work throught file system, like ntfs on win
<nikolam> If we dont have Raiser4 unstable on mind
<zoredache> so you want total encryption?
<nikolam> Whole partition or file and then mount
<nikolam> I would like ntfs behavior. only for some files
<zoredache> you can get total encryption, it is a pain though
<nikolam> zoredache: Do you have ability to make that file which is encrypted dinamically sized?
<zoredache> the ntfs way isn't partiuclarly secure... There are many ways that it leaves unecrypted fragments of files around where it can be seen
<zoredache> no, but resizing it wouldn't be that painful...
<nikolam> Could resizing be done?
<nikolam> Dinamically
<zoredache> I don't know about dynamically...
<zoredache> it would take a little work
<zoredache> I suspect it probably can be done, I just don't know how
<nikolam> I suppose that it could be: make new file with encryption, copy data, delete old one.
<zoredache> yeah, that is what I was thinking...
<nikolam> Does anyone use LVM, I setup software raid without lvm
<zoredache> it should be possible to just make the file bigger, then do a ext3 resize
<zoredache> but if you do the commands wrong you loose everything
<zoredache> I use lvm on a couple servers
<nikolam> "ext3 resize"? hmmm
<zoredache> it is really nice to be able to make filesystem snapshots
<nikolam> Hmm snapshots nice
<zoredache> nikolam: resize2fs
<nikolam> but lvm+raid+encryption
<nikolam> But could win run on same disks where is lvm?
<zoredache> sure, but windows, couldn't be on the lvm partition
<nikolam> I thought to run win in kvm akyway but just a thougth
<zoredache> so you need your windows partition, your boot partition, and then lvm
<zoredache> oh, and if you do use lvm, that will let you resize things pretty easy
<nikolam> I currently have raid without lvm
<nikolam> someone was saying that if lvm broke i could lose all
<nikolam> so i stayed away
<zoredache> yes, it is possible that if lvm broke you could loose everything
<zoredache> but then if software raid broke you could loose everything, if ext3 broke you could loose everything
<zoredache> the answer to it all iis to simply make backups of important data because things can break
<zoredache> If you don't have a good backup system in place, then playing around with partiitioning and encryption isn't wise
<nikolam> Ok, let me say I thought to use UDF formated DVD+RW disks for backups, like on Win with nero Incd
<nikolam> But I think that Linux now supports only 2.0 version of UDF and many my disks are formated on 2.6 or 2.5
<zoredache> I don't know much about that...  I make my backups to hard drives these days.
<zoredache> Usb drives are so much easier to deal with
<nikolam> Yes. One nice external hd on usb 2.0
<nikolam> Some people even use sata cable externally (without eSata cabling)
<nikolam> So to conclude, Use encrypted file for home. ;)
<zoredache> sure...  I use it on my laptop at least.  I don't on my home desktop system though.
<uptownben> I've been trying to figure out why my system locks up after a few minutes of network idle. Anyone seen this before?
<triptec> is there any program that could make system backups?
<Ramla> I wish there was one that would automatically backup everything you want to backup
<Ramla> I think the easiest way is to use dd to read a partition into a partition image. The problem is it saves a lot of empty space and you need a partition of the exact same size to restore it.
<Ramla> Well, a bigger one might work. I'm not sure.
<zoredache> what kind of backups triptec?
<zoredache> I use both amanda, and dirvish for backups
<zoredache> bacula is also pretty highly rated
<Jester45> you could dd a partition to a diffrent partition or... to save some space you could pass the input to gzip or something else and save it o even pipe that to an offsite backup
<nikolam> Have a small problem with OpenOffice and Document viewer (evince) both of them dont work (I tryed to make skype 32bit work on xubuntu 64bit and messed something up)
<nikolam> Strange thing is when I start fglrx+xgl+compiz, Ooo work and under normal xfce it does not :)
<nikolam> Is there any tool to show what ooo/evince are doing when not starting etc (like looking what process is doing and where stops)
<Jester45> running it from a Terminal
<Jester45> that should show the errrors
<nikolam> shows nothing
<nikolam> is there any tool to *watch it*
<nikolam> evince actualy starts but not showing pdf`s :)
<nikolam> I dont want to run compiz all the time beacouse picture is blurry then
<nikolam> And fonts are strange
<nikolam> evince displays:
<nikolam> (evince:7627): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_model_foreach: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_MODEL (model)' failed
<nikolam> (evince:7627): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_list_store_clear: assertion `GTK_IS_LIST_STORE (list_store)' failed
<sjefen6> Hi. I have a old computer with a Intel 82810 onboard graphic controller. When I run Windows on it I can get up to 1280x1024 rez, but now when i run xubuntu the higest I can get is Default witch my monitor says is 1024x768. How can I get 1280x1024?
<sjefen6> I am running tribe 5... If that might have someting to say...
<JoseArcadio> how do i safely turn off compiz?
<JoseArcadio> hey matboy, did you decide to run xubuntu after all?
<MatBoy> JoseArcadio, yeah, I installed it, working on it now... that was the idea for months... time time time :)
<MatBoy> JoseArcadio, it's nice, I have to get familair with Sudo every time
<JoseArcadio> i loved xubuntu on my PIII
<nikolam> Are you using it now? :)
<nikolam> I used to use it on my p3 also and now switched to 64bit Athlon and continue using it :)
<nikolam> I continue using it on new machine :)
<sjefen6> is a horisontal black line covering 1/3 of the screen a known bug?
<JoseArcadio> hrm
<skarevoluti> Hello
<skarevoluti> I've mounting problems in xubuntu
<skarevoluti> can someone help me?
<sjefen6> I think I get it after I run software update (I dont remeber what it is called in xubuntu) or install synergy... It's the second time I get this bug, and last time I just reinstalled xubuntu. (have just bin testing ubuntu for 2 days)
<skarevoluti> the volume don't mount
#xubuntu 2008-09-01
<kartoffelmensch> hey! i want to deinstall this crappy keyring app but if i tell synaptics to deinstall it, synaptic says that its going to remove xubuntu-desktop, networkmanager etc as well
<kartoffelmensch> 1. why? and 2. what can i do about it?
<spasticteapot> My XFCE installation is messed up.
<spasticteapot> Severely so.
<theunixgeek_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5702397#post5702397
<theunixgeek_> please!!!
<spastic_teapot> My XFCE installation is messed up.
<spastic_teapot> The panel fails to load upon boot, and the network manager plugin has disappeared entirely.
<spastic_teapot> Also, firefox is stuck in "work offline" mode by default.
<spastic_teapot> Anyone here?
<favro> spastic_teapot: you can use alt+F2 then type   xfce4-panel &   to get the panel back
<spastic_teapot> I did that.
<spastic_teapot> I'd rather not have to every time I boot, though.
<favro> and you have a folder ~/.config/xfce4/panel?
<spastic_teapot> favro: I am back.
<spastic_teapot> In ~/.config/xfce4/panel, there is lots of stuff.
<spastic_teapot> And yet, no panel on boot.
<favro> spastic_teapot: ther is a panels.xml?
<spastic_teapot> Yep.
<spastic_teapot> BTW, thanks for help.
<jinjan> mal
<favro> spastic_teapot: np - but apart from that I don't know what else to look for...
<spastic_teapot> Hmm.
<sevensun> sorry guys i got a problem with amule. When I try do download the server list, it simply crashes. Got amule, amule commons, and alla the stuff on...
<spastic_teapot> Amule?
<sevensun> yess
<kartoffelmensch> whats the URL of the site where i can paste long texts ?
<kartoffelmensch> to show ppl my error logs etc ?
<kartoffelmensch> got it!
<ozkugh> http://i33.tinypic.com/2ut0taf.jpg xubuntu = hotness!
<sevensun> sorry guys i got a problem with amule. When I try do download the server list, it simply crashes. Got amule, amule commons, and alla the stuff on... can anybody help me??
<pleia2> sevensun: have you tried asking in #amule?
<pleia2> also, to debug you might try launching it from a terminal
<pleia2> open a terminal, type: amule (or whatever the command to launch it is)
<pleia2> when it crashes it should give you some output in the terminal
<sevensun> pleia2:nevere heard about it. I'll try, thanx.
<phayz> can anyone hint as to how i find the "source" artwork for usplash?  i'm adapting a minimal ubuntu install to be "like" xubuntu and want to have the same custom look from splashy, to xfce splash scree, to wallpaper
<phayz> ummm...please cancel that!  packages.ubuntu.com is a wonder, mainly because i found what i wanted there :)
<spastic_teapot> Does anyone know where I might find a log of start-up errors, and more specifically, which one is causing my panels from coming up when I boot?
<wols_> spastic_teapot: ~/.xsession-errors possibly
<jhalstead_> I'm looking to connect Thunar to an FTP folder
<ozkugh> hi im having problems i cant brighten my lcd screen with the function keys on my laptop  with xubuntu
<deakillo> hi i really need help
<deakillo> something very wrong its going on with my desktop
<deakillo>  its all blue color.. my desktop image disappear and when i try right click.. nothing happens :S
<deakillo> hi
<deakillo> does anyone know if xubuntu comes with uvc drivers for webcams by default
<deakillo> just as ubuntu
<deakillo> hello
<deakillo> anybody here?
<deakillo> hello
<deakillo>  i want to add some icons.. but how do i know the terminal code? for example i want to add openoffice word processor.. whats the terminal code, how can i know that? also i want to add appfinder..
<overrider> hello, what is a good picture management app? like say, preview for osx? i need a little better than ristretto, best would be the possibility to rotate pics and stuff and to delete directly from the interface. thanks
<pleia2> overrider: f-spot
<pleia2> (I'm not familiar with preview, but f-spot is a very very nice app)
<overrider> pleia2, excellent, thanks;  i will give it a shot right now
<kartoffelmensch> where to deactivate compiz ?
<sevensun> Hello guys, do you got any suggestion to make my internet connection automatically re-connect? And to not always ask about the nm-applet keyring? I need this to leave my pc downloading during the night ;)
<kartoffelmensch> install another network manager :p
<sevensun> such as?
<kartoffelmensch> just enter network manager or sth like in synaptics
<kartoffelmensch> i dont know any else but i also gotta find one because this keyring app really sux
<kartoffelmensch> did u find where to deactivate compiz? :f
<sevensun> I'm afraid that the wifi won't work if I change the network manager, i got eeeXubuntu and I already had to formatt few times
<kartoffelmensch> since this is my current prob
<kartoffelmensch> mh
<sevensun> actually I don't even know what compiz is :P
<kartoffelmensch> =)
<kartoffelmensch> do u have an eee pc or are u just messing around with this distri on a normal pc ?
<sevensun> no no I got eeePc 701. that's why
<sevensun> I also cannot updgrade to xubuntu 8.04, because the eeexubuntu 7.10 has all the fixes I need
<kartoffelmensch> but why shouldnt another network manager work? O_o
<sevensun> donno. also: why shouldnt a
<sevensun> FONT update make the wifi not working? but it did
<sevensun> It's very unstable I think
<kartoffelmensch> lol
<sevensun> Well I'll try. but before I'll end all my downloads,so If I'll got to formatt again, I won't loose anything
<sevensun> kartoffelmensch, are you having problem with amule?
<kartoffelmensch> no
<kartoffelmensch> why ?
<kartoffelmensch> i dont even have this app
<sevensun> well what do you use instead of it? To download... ehmmm "leagal" (*-)) stuff?
<sevensun> i got this proble: when I try to get the server list, it crashes down
<pleia2> sevensun: did you try launching it from a terminal to see if you get errors?
<sevensun> yeah i did, as you suggested yesterday ;)
<pleia2> anything?
<sevensun> but it looks like the backlog (or what is it's name) is not useful
<pleia2> can you pastebin it?
<pleia2> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sevensun> I should compile another one, in a very complicated way, and I'm unable to
<sevensun> what? explain  please, slowly ;)
<pleia2> use paste.ubuntu.com to share the errors you are seeing in the terminal when you launch the application from the terminal and it crashes
<pleia2> so launch the program in the terminal, do what you do to make it crash, then copy everything that showed up in the terminal into the pastebin
<sevensun> ok, but i also did it for the amule forum and
<sevensun> I've found out that this kind of backlog seems to be not very useful
<sevensun> coz it lacks of info *-)
<pleia2> hmm, that's pretty standard debugging, was anyone in #amule helpful?
<sevensun> no one, coz nobody answered
<pleia2> well, unfortunately since their app doesn't do good error reporting you'll be better off joining their channel and lurking until you get help, or keeping on their forums, mailing lists, etc for help
<pleia2> or you could file a bug report against the package :)
<sevensun> uh?
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amule
<sevensun> what do you mean?
<pleia2> looks like there are a couple bugs against it for crashing already
<pleia2> you might be better off asking the amule people for help, not us
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amule/+bug/175284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175284 in amule "amule crashes" [Medium,Incomplete]
<sevensun> yeah but you look more helpful :P
<sevensun> ok I'll browse 4 it
<sevensun> thnx
 * pleia2 has never used amule in her life ;P
<sevensun> what program do you use instead of it?
<sevensun> or you don't use any?
<pleia2> I use bittorrent for Ubuntu isos and such
<pleia2> but don't really do anonymous filesharing beyond that
<sevensun> i already use azureus
<sevensun> but it's just good for recent stuff
<kartoffelmensch> where is the "System -> Settings" button gone? where am i supposed to modify the visual effects now? anyone help ?
<Ben_Cs> kartoffelmensch: application->settings
<Ben_Cs> application->settings->settings manager
<Myrtti> kartoffelmensch: newsflash: this is xubuntu
<kartoffelmensch> ben_cs i already looked there, i dont find where to enable/disable visual effects or compiz etc
<kartoffelmensch> Myrtti: in 7.x the menu was different
<kartoffelmensch> but back than u prolly used suse
<Myrtti> odd, I sorta remember it being like the way it was since 6.06
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> and yes, I'm ashamed for that "300" quote
<Myrtti> excuse me, my guinea pigs are trying to get airborne again
<kartoffelmensch> your getting funnier from line to line
<Ben_Cs> kartoffelmensch: is co,piz installed? xfce has compositor installed by default
<kartoffelmensch> yeah i mean that compositor
<kartoffelmensch> not compiz ^^
<kartoffelmensch> in 7.x i was able to deactivate it
<kartoffelmensch> but now i dont find where the gui's for that are
<Ben_Cs> kartoffelmensch: in settings manager go to Window Manager Tweaks
<Ben_Cs> there you have the Compositor tab
<kartoffelmensch> ahhhhhhhhhh
<kartoffelmensch> omg i was so blind!
<kartoffelmensch> =D
<kartoffelmensch> thank u!!
<Ben_Cs> you're welcome :)
<deegee> hi
<Guest71326> Hi
<Guest71326> I'm trying to install xubuntu dapper drake on an old pc that use to run win95
<Guest71326> but i have never installed linux before so i;m not sure if what i'm doing i'm doing right
<Guest71326> and from what is happening at boot i think not
<vinnl> What's happening?
<Guest71326> everytime it boots after the main boot load in enteres a black screen with a cursor flashing and then it freezes
<vinnl> And how long have you waited to see if it might still continue?
<Guest71326> been there for atleast 20min now
<vinnl> Hmm, that *is* quite long :P
<vinnl> What you could try is using the Alternate Install CD, only problem is that you won't know in advance whether it'll all work
<vinnl> (And that it's text-based, if you don't like that)
<Guest71326> also not sure if i set the partitions the right way.  I have 2 HDs 1 60gb 1 20gb and i gave 18gb to root 2 to swap and left the 60GB to /home
<Guest71326> thats what i'm using
<vinnl> That should be fine I guess
<vinnl> But have you created those partitions beforehand or during the install process?
<Guest71326> so i don't have to pre mount anything else
<Guest71326> like /urs or anything then?
<Guest71326> during the install process
<vinnl> pre mount?
<vinnl> OK, wait a bit, I understood you incorrectly...
<vinnl> How did you get to the install process if it freezes during boot?
<Guest71326> yea when it registered the disks in entered a partition manager so i made those partitions and gave me the options to mount the dirs so i did
<Guest71326> no the install ran smoothly
<Guest71326> one i finished and rebooted i get the xubuntu boot logo the barr fills up
<Guest71326> then it goes to a black screen with a cursor flashing and then it freezes
<Guest71326> before actualy loading up the os
<vinnl> Ah, it's already installed
<Guest71326> yea
<vinnl> Ehm, is Xubuntu the only installed OS?
<Guest71326> yup
<Guest71326> i erased the partition that had win95 with goparted
<vinnl> OK, when you're booting up, there's something like "Press <Esc> for boot menu" right?
<vinnl> (For about three seconds I believe)
<vinnl> (Or wasn't that there yet with Dapper?
<Guest71326> no this bios won't give me one time boot option
<Guest71326> but i can change it in the bios
<vinnl> No past the bios
<Guest71326> it's a REALLY old pc
<Guest71326> yea u mean like f8 or f12
<Guest71326> yea it won't do anything
<vinnl> No
<Guest71326> then i duno
<Guest71326> sry
<Guest71326> <-- noob
<vinnl> Ehm, perhaps you have it anyway, a menu with a few options, one of which is to boot into failsafe mode
<vinnl> Guest71326, no it's just hard to explain :P
<Guest71326> oh yeai think i can do that one
<Guest71326> let me check
<Guest71326> yea
<Guest71326> it gives me
<Guest71326> ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386
<Guest71326> same name but recovery mode
<Guest71326> and ubuntu, memtest86+
<vinnl> Yep, you could try that I suppose
<vinnl> (The recovery mode)
<Guest71326> ok i enetered recovery mode
<Guest71326> weird
<Guest71326> it stopped at
<Guest71326> root@network
<vinnl> OK, that means it's booted
<vinnl> (Supposing you named your computer "network")
<Guest71326> but i havent configured the network on this yet
<Guest71326> no
<vinnl> Hmm, ok, that's odd
<Guest71326> it asked be for my network name to set it up
<Guest71326> i choose set later
<Guest71326> then it asked me the name anyways
<Guest71326> so i placed network
<Guest71326> maybe it was the pc name
<Guest71326> i guess i can change that later
<vinnl> Yeah
<Guest71326> so what now
<vinnl> Good question... :S
<Guest71326> lol
<vinnl> I was hoping someone else in this channel would be able to help out now :P
<Guest71326> guess i'll just take this to my linux fan friends
<Guest71326> i'm a pc tech but i have never worked with linux before just mac and win
<Guest71326> so
<Guest71326> :P
<vinnl> Good luck then :)
<Guest71326> thx and have a nice day
<vinnl> Same to you
<vidd> hello....i want to set up an install with a / and a /home partition....
<vidd> how much room is best for the / partion?
<Odd-rationale> vidd: how big is your disk?
<vidd> just a standard home-user (no web server etc)
<vidd> 40 gig
<Odd-rationale> 10gb / is about standard...
<Odd-rationale> some swap, and the rest to /home
<vidd> wow...what is minimum>?
<vidd> i have no "special needs" for the /home directory
<Odd-rationale> vidd: for xubuntu, you could probably get away with 2 gb / but then you couldn't installing anything else... :P
<vidd> * outside the /home directory
<vidd> so 2gb minimum
<vidd> ty
<Odd-rationale> vidd: but i would NOT reccomend 2gb / !!
<vidd> im figuring 3 gb
<vidd> if 2gb is minimum
<Odd-rationale> vidd: 2 gb is the barest minimum...
<Odd-rationale> 10 is definately reccomended
<vidd> but that is a quarter of the hard drive....
<vidd> if i have a 160 gb hd, i could see that
<Odd-rationale> vidd: but in anycase, you can always resize them later...
<Odd-rationale> vidd: try starting out with 5gb, then. if you run out of space, then boot up the livecd and use gparted to resize the partitons.
<vidd> i suppose i can reserve 5 gb
<vidd> swap should be about twice the ram....right?
<Odd-rationale> vidd: generally, yes
<vidd> since i only have 256 ram, would setting swap to 1 gb make any noticable improvement?
<Odd-rationale> no, not really...
<vidd> *note to self...get more ram888
<vidd> =]
<Odd-rationale> vidd: if that is your specs, i would reccommend a cli install then add lxde
<vidd> lxde?
<vinnl> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<Odd-rationale> http://lxde.org
<xaer0> hello
<Odd-rationale> !hi | xaer0
<ubottu> xaer0: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<xaer0> well i bet we have some seasoned users in here
<vidd> we do
<xaer0> im having some problems... mainly my screensaver isnt activating. been using xubuntu since 6.04 BTW
<vinnl> xaer0, which version are you using now?
<vidd> how long has the screen saver had issues?
<xaer0> im running 8.04 LTS, Compiz, Emerald, and Avant Windows Navagator..
<vidd> ah....
<xaer0> i also using Nvidia restricted drivers.. and nvidia-settings
<vidd> do you have screen saver turned on in compiz?
<vinnl> xaer0, what do you get if you run gnome-screensaver in a terminal?
<xaer0> also i run Compiz-Icon to change on the fly. ive had problems with my Screensaver using every WM
<Odd-rationale> xaer0: try running "gnome-screensaver-command -l"
<vidd> so even in 6.04 you had screen saver issues?
<xaer0> no
<xaer0> just with this 8.04 LTS ive had problems with... this is a new install of Xubuntu.
<Odd-rationale> 8.04 had some problems with gnome-screensaver autostarting...
<Odd-rationale> i experienced the same...
<vinnl> xaer0, can you run gnome-screensaver in a terminal window?
<xaer0> ** (gnome-screensaver:8356): WARNING **: screensaver already running in this session
<xaer0> ah...
<Odd-rationale> xaer0: try running "gnome-screensaver-command -l"
<xaer0> WTF?
<xaer0> ya that "gnome-screensaver-command -l" works and i get a carrot
<vidd> xaer0, do you by chance have multiple users logged on to that machine?
<xaer0> vidd: how do i find that out?
<vidd> in terminal type who
<vidd> you should see two entries if only one user is logged in
<xaer0> xaer0@xaer0:~$ who
<xaer0> xaer0    tty7         2008-09-01 10:21 (:0)
<xaer0> xaer0    pts/1        2008-09-01 11:37 (:0.0)
<xaer0> \
<vidd> so no...only one user
<xaer0> seems so
<vidd> did you have to install compiz after xubuntu?
<vinnl> xaer0, might it be that you disabled it in gnome-screensaver-preferences?
<xaer0> in system monitor i see gnome-screensaver ... sleeping
<vidd> so kill it....
<vidd> then call it in terminal
<xaer0> ya did it
<xaer0> well killed it and typed "gnome-screensaver" in terminal
<vidd> now go into your settings and test it
<xaer0> just use the preview button?
<vidd> yes
<xaer0> well that has always worked..
<xaer0> the options i have is start screensaver in 5 min and the check is in the Idle option
<vidd> ok...so what is the time-out set for?
<vinnl> xaer0, and gnome-screensaver-command -l?
<xaer0> well that command -l only gives me a ">" symbol
<xaer0> waiting for other commands?
<vidd> xaer0, go into your power management options in screensaver
<vinnl> That's odd
<xaer0> ya im in the Power Managemant.. Sleep is set to never and Display to Sleep is 30Mins
<vidd> this a laptop or tower?
<xaer0> PC
<xaer0> well a tower
<vidd> just want to make sure its not running on battery mode =]
<vidd> next step would be to check compiz settings and tell compiz to use gnome-screensaver
<xaer0> that would be bad..would of check that...
<xaer0> ya i was thinking compiz would be the problem
<vidd> it wont use battery mode because it has no battery....
<vidd> it is something that only applies to lap/net tops
<xaer0> were in compiz... do i tell it to use "gnome-screensaver"?
<vidd> yes
<xaer0> i mean were?
<vidd> just dont ask me how =P
<xaer0> were is compiz?
<vidd> it should be in your settings manager....but i have never personally used ity
 * vidd prefers his stuff to rn fast...not look pretty
<xaer0> vidd: same here
<xaer0> i dont use all those compiz options..
<vidd> one of the compiz option is to disable the screensaver....
<vidd> you want to make sure that it is set to whatever it should be to use gnome-screensaver
<vidd> but again....i never installed compiz so i cannot be 100% positive
<vinnl> Hmm, I've looked through Compiz's settings but I can't find it
<xaer0> i think a lot of compiz stuff in useless
<vinnl> I do can find the screenshot command, but no screensaver one
<xaer0> ya vinnl
<xaer0> i know
<xaer0> vidd: i only use compiz for emerald...
<xaer0> that isnt to taxing for xubuntu
<vidd> have you tried to remove compiz (temporarily) to see if that is the issue?
<Ben_Cs> why use compiz at all?!
<vidd> emerald....
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, there are some nice features :)
<vidd> can you go into the settings for emerald?
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, it's all subjective, no arguing about that :)
<xaer0> i know emerald.. has no such commands for screensavers
<vidd> yes it does....
<vidd> i have used beryl
<vidd> and with that there was definantly a screensaver option
<vidd> its been over a year...but i do remember that
<vinnl> vidd, I can't find it, they may have removed it
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: i'm using compositor and that's more than enough :)
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, people could also argue why use a compositor ;-)
<xaer0> lol
<xaer0> its like arguing between e17 and gnome
<xaer0> its all personally preferance..
<vinnl> xaer0, exactly! :)
<vidd> xaer0, did you install compiz then nvidia driver or the other way around?
<xaer0> i installed nv then compiz
<vinnl> xaer0, nv? I thought that couldn't run compiz
<xaer0> nv drivers :-P
<xaer0> its no big deal.. if my screen saver is busted. it still goes in power managment mode
<vinnl> Ya that's what I meant
<vidd> have you tried to remove compiz to see if screensavers work?
<xaer0> i dont want to have to go threw all of that again. no big deal
<xaer0> i got my computer were i want it.. i hate having to do a redo
<xaer0> ive done it like 4 times in the last 3 months.. other distros ive been working with
<vidd> the live cd takes forever with 256 ram!
<xaer0> from puppy, suse, fedora, goblin x, mandriva ... im done distro checking :-P the last one i may try maybe gOS
<xaer0> ya i tried Xubuntu on a p3/350Mhz with 512MB ram... still slow as hell.
<xaer0> ended up putting puppy linux 3 on it
<vidd> xaer0, it will be fine once the install is done
<vidd> the install is what takes forever!
<xaer0> well i know about the install. after the install it still was slow
<xaer0> well thanks for the help
<xaer0> im off
<vidd> have fun
<vinnl> Bye, I'm off too
<vidd> l8r vinnl
<vidd> Odd-rationale, is lxde in the repos? or will i need to download and compile?
<Odd-rationale> vidd: there is a repo for it. let me get it..
<Odd-rationale> vidd: http://lxde.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<vidd> Odd-rationale, you want to join #ubuntu-offtopic in case i need any help with this lxde install?
<Odd-rationale> vidd: actually, you can /join #Odd-rationale
<LoneShadow1> how do I restart X ? is it /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<LoneShadow1> ?
<crimsun> yes.
<LoneShadow1> thanks
<vidd> LoneShadow1, yes...also ctl+alt+backspace
<LoneShadow1> something had fallen on the keyboard for a day, think the X is hosed, Its blank on the display, If I press any key, I just get beeps
<LoneShadow1> I am logged in thru ssh, just tried gdm stop, didnt get rid of Xorg process :(
<vidd> LoneShadow1, the tell it to reboot
<vidd> LoneShadow1, sudo reboot
<LoneShadow1> wow Kill -9 on the Xorg process is nasty :P, it froze my ssh
<LoneShadow1> I was trying to avoid reboot
<LoneShadow1> Xorg was taking 67% cpu cycles, after kill -9 its probably taking 100%
<LoneShadow1> thanks anyway, will do a hard boot
<RichardH> Hi, I'm having trouble booting hardy heron xubuntu on old hardware. After isolinux loads the kernel I get a blank screen with just the flashing cursor, and nothing else happens.
<RichardH> I successfully installed ubuntu gutsy gibbon on the same machine yesterday, but gos 3 and mandriva spring have the same problem
<RichardH> The hardware is: K6/2-400, 320MB RAM, Riva TNT, don't know what else is significant. The dvd and hard disk appear fine, running memtest+ just now
<deakillo> hello
<deakillo> can someone help me
<Odd-rationale> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<deakillo> Odd-rationale: hello, you remember me? im the guy trying to design the desktop environment
<Odd-rationale> deakillo: umm. no i don't remember you... :(
<Odd-rationale> deakillo: what DE?
<deakillo> Odd-rationale: i almost done, i just want to add a couple of more icons, almost every app work just with its name, i mean on the command
<deakillo> but some does not
<deakillo> Odd-rationale: xfce
<Odd-rationale> deakillo: what are you trying to do?
<deakillo> Odd-rationale: is there a way to know what commands are using every application?
<deakillo> Odd-rationale: i want to add open office word
<deakillo> and app-finder as well
<Odd-rationale> try: which command
<vinnl> deakillo, try using AppFinder for that :P
<Odd-rationale> e.g. which terminal
<deakillo> yeah when i try to add a program to the panel
<deakillo> it ask me for the terminal command for that particular program
<Odd-rationale> deakillo: also try this: "xprop | grep WM_CLASS" #
<deakillo> and i dont now where to check that
<Odd-rationale> This will present you with a crosshair with which you should click on the running program. In the terminal you will see a message like M_CLASS(STRING) = "konsole", "Konsole" from which you can determine the program is konsole.
<Odd-rationale> #
<deakillo> for amsn.. well it was amsn lol
<deakillo> for pidgin.. was pidgin
<deakillo> but not all work like this
<Odd-rationale> deakillo: see above
<Odd-rationale> "xprop | grep WM_CLASS"
<Odd-rationale> then click on the app you want to know the command of
<deakillo> ah
<deakillo> thanks a lot this is very useful
<Odd-rationale> it doesn't always give the correct command. but most of the time it will...
<deakillo> for word processor
<deakillo> i god this :S
<deakillo> VCLSalFrame.DocumentWindow, OpenOffice.org 2.4
<deakillo> lol
<deakillo> its not working all together, or each one individual
<Odd-rationale> deakillo: try: locate writer
<Odd-rationale> or: locate soffice
<deakillo> in the hidden files  you mean?
<deakillo> in my home directory?
<Odd-rationale> deakillo: in a terminal
<deakillo> locate writer game me a lot of information
<deakillo> i wonder which one i should use lol
<Odd-rationale> i gtg. bl
<vidd> deakillo, what do you plan to do with the writer?
<deakillo> homework
<deakillo> essays
<vidd> o....k.....
<vidd> mousepad (xubuntu equivilent to notepad) will most likely suffice for most of your needs
<vidd> abiword will handle the rest
<deakillo> yeah
<deakillo> but i got all openoffice
<deakillo> you never know
<vidd> IIRC it can save in M& compatable formats
<deakillo> i may need powerpoint
<vidd> with open office, you cant go wrong
<deakillo> why?
<deakillo> ahh
<deakillo> yeah
<deakillo> i know
<vidd> but...why load all the bloat if you dont ned it
<deakillo> i use writer regularity
<deakillo> not the others, but i want writer in my panel
<vidd> for ulta-light stuff....i just nano [what im going to name the document] and type
<vidd> cntr+x to save
<vidd> nano is a cli text editor
<vinnl> Magnetized needle and a steady hand ftw!
<vidd> vinnl, lol
<deakillo> brb im going to restart
<vinnl> http://xkcd.com/378/ :)
<deakillo> hello
<deakillo> again
<deakillo> i want to try some mouse themes.. do i need to download them on .themes?
<deakillo> or where?
<vidd> ummmm....
<vidd> mouse themes?
<deakillo> yeah
<vinnl> deakillo, wait, I wrote it up somewhere
<deakillo> ok
<vinnl> deakillo, to ~/.icons
<vinnl> deakillo, see http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44-part-2/
<vinnl> (Scroll down to Cursor theme)
<deakillo> thx
<deakillo> good site
<vinnl> Thanks, it's mine ;-)
<deakillo> cool
<deakillo> your desktop looks like that?
<vinnl> No, I just did that for fun, it's in another account :)
<vinnl> (I also created one to resemble Windows Vista)
<deakillo> mines is looking
<deakillo> like e17* but i change my mind about the bling bling lol
<deakillo> so its the same but instead of bling bling all black
<Mr_Fixit> wakey wakey fuggers
<Mr_Fixit> just kidding geez don't everyone jump the gun all at once..
<vidd> sorry Mr_Fixit i dont have "boot" powers...otherwise i would have responded immediately
<vidd> =]
 * vinnl awake :P
<Mr_Fixit> lol
<Mr_Fixit> i really screwed me lappy up lol
<vidd> so what issue you have?
<Mr_Fixit> well i went from 6.06 to 8.04..
<vidd> ok
<Mr_Fixit> and now my display is wrong res, i can't use any network device and still no sound
<vidd> did it all work on 6.06?
<Mr_Fixit> well not really... the display was right... the network cards only worked in short bursts and no sound
<vidd> well, sound is easy....
<vidd> add the volume controler to your panel....
<Mr_Fixit> how?
<vidd> right-click to select the device,
<Mr_Fixit> i can't even see the right side of my desktop..
<Mr_Fixit> or the bottom
<vidd> right click on the panel
<vidd> same way you add any panel app
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, ah, I had that problem too
<vidd> vinnl, can you get his display right/ i can then help with sound
<Mr_Fixit> llol team effort lol..
<vinnl> Hehe
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/242611 , see the comment by Sebastien
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242611 in gdm "Only the top left corner of the GDM is shown (dup-of: 216871)" [Low,New]
<vinnl> That's what solved it for me
<Mr_Fixit> yea i can't even see the app i just added..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216871 in gdm "gdm uses incorrect resolution" [Medium,Confirmed]
<vidd> you wouldnt like my "fix"
<vinnl> Hmm, that did apply just to GDM though
<Mr_Fixit> what's gdm?
<vidd> Gnome Desktop Manager
<vinnl> The application that handles the login screen
<vinnl> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<vinnl> Too bad
<Mr_Fixit> oh but i'm using xfce
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, Xubuntu uses it too
<vidd> which in turn uses gdm
<Mr_Fixit> okies..
<vinnl> I only had that problem in the login screen, so...
<vidd> vinnl, gdm is more then just the login screen?
<vinnl> vidd, Xfce doesn't, Xubuntu does ;-)
<vinnl> vidd, yeah, but it "handles the login screen"
<vinnl> At least, I think it does more
<vidd> since etc/init.d/gdm restart stops and restarts the whole desktop, i would have to say it is what the destop runs on
<vidd> but anyway....=]
<Mr_Fixit> i don't seem to have that line that they recomomend commenting??
<Mr_Fixit> in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf right?
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, yes
<vinnl> It might be a different problem
<vinnl> Have you set the correct resolution at installation?
<Mr_Fixit> was no option for it..
<vinnl> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vinnl> Perhaps that last link works
<vinnl> *helps
 * Mr_Fixit tires
<Mr_Fixit> *tries even lol
<vidd> was going to say....get some coffee!
<vidd> =]
<vidd> wakes me up
<Mr_Fixit> i smoke grass lol
<Mr_Fixit> keeps me sane..
<vidd> you souldn't smoke cow-food
<vidd> they will get mad and break your apt
<vidd> =]
<vinnl> xD
<Mr_Fixit> lol..
<Mr_Fixit> i'll share
<vidd> dont matter....everyone knows apt has super-cow powers
<vinnl> ...it's a lesser-known fact that cows have super-apt powers
<vinnl> sudo apt-get install milk
<vidd> just type "apt-get moo
 * Mr_Fixit tries the line
<Mr_Fixit> lol
<vidd> smoke break
 * Mr_Fixit shoves the rest of his pack in his mouth and lights up
<vidd> so your desktop fixed yet?
<Mr_Fixit> nope..
<Mr_Fixit> just restarting to see but i don't think so yet..
<Mr_Fixit> nope
<Mr_Fixit> trying other options lol
<vidd> what is the app that enables sound?
<vinnl> alsamixer?
<vidd> alsa-utils
<vidd> but thanks for pointing me to the right place
<vinnl> :)
<Mr_Fixit> <-- throws out his old xorg.conf and does the right one lol
<Mr_Fixit> oh yea// should change my name to Mr_Linux_Master lol
<vidd> sound dont work on this laptop im working on....
<vidd> so your display working now?
<Mr_Fixit> it's much much better... poor graphics but right size
<vinnl> \o/
<vidd> sounds like wrong driver
<Mr_Fixit> wait.. i just botched it up lol
<Mr_Fixit> brb again lol..
<Mr_Fixit> actually.. i'll keep it for now...
<Mr_Fixit> it's 800x600
<deakillo> hello
<Mr_Fixit> hey deakillo
<vidd> ok Mr_Fixit
<vidd> now on to sound....
<vidd> you know how to add a panel app?
<deakillo> hello
<deakillo> i want to use a silver mouse theme that i just download from xfce-look
<deakillo> website
<deakillo> and some guy told me i need to download that on .icons
<deakillo> but is not working this way
<vidd> \0, deakillo
 * vinnl :P
<Mr_Fixit> the sound panel app for sound is there
<vidd> right-click and choose "properties"
<vidd> choose #0 [whatever]
<Mr_Fixit> okies
<vidd> press "ok"
<vidd> LEFT-click the icon
<Mr_Fixit> yup
<deakillo> vidd: whats \O
<deakillo> ?
<vidd> max out "Master", "Master Mono" and "PCM"
<vidd> deakillo, its *wave*
<Mr_Fixit> yea.. and turned up pc speakers..
<Mr_Fixit> and external amp is on
<deakillo> vidd: what you mean?
<vidd> deakillo, it is a greeting of salutations
<deakillo> oh ok
<deakillo> so any ideas?
<deakillo> i want to use new mouse theme
<vidd> you said "hello", i said "\0,"
<deakillo> hehehee
<deakillo> ok
<vidd> deakillo, not my area of expertise
<vidd> Mr_Fixit, i thought you said it was a laptop
<Mr_Fixit> yes
<vidd> unplug the junk from the speaker jack....it work now?
<Mr_Fixit> it never worked lol
<Mr_Fixit> no junk anywhere..
<Mr_Fixit> no plug ins
<vidd> not even in [whatever was there before linuz]?
<Mr_Fixit> there was sound in xp yea..
<vidd> its not a toshiba by chance?
<Mr_Fixit> sh|t i got it lol....
<Mr_Fixit> lol had to turn off external amp
<vidd> well....yeah
<Mr_Fixit> lol..
<Mr_Fixit> well news to me lol..
<vidd> i should have explained better
<Mr_Fixit> so now i got the sound and the screen all i need is a network connection that doesn't burst for 3 seconds and shut off
<vidd> wifi or lan?
<Mr_Fixit> either.. both did it..
<Mr_Fixit> and it's not the network..
<vidd> set static IP for your wifi
<vidd> preferable outside the router's dhcp range
<Mr_Fixit> what you mean by that?
<vidd> if you have a standard wifi router with an ip gateway address of 1.1....
<vidd> dhcp is usually in the range of 1.101-1.150
<vidd> set your static ip to something like 1.10
<Mr_Fixit> i don't even have the option to edit a wlan0
<vidd> ....
<Mr_Fixit> or my eth0 for that matter..
<vidd> you should
<Mr_Fixit> should lol yup
<Mr_Fixit> i'm going to teminal one sec..
<vidd> left-click on network icon....
<vidd> choose "Manual configuration"
<vidd> click "unlock"
<vidd> click interface
<vidd> click "properties"
<Mr_Fixit> on the connections tab i get 2 options.. wired and point to point..
<vidd> set the interface properties
<Mr_Fixit> yea it won't let me do that
<Mr_Fixit> oh n/m
<Mr_Fixit> i unchecked the enable roaming
<vinnl> I'm off, later
<vidd> later vinnl
<Mr_Fixit> ty vinnl
<Mr_Fixit> cyaz
<Mr_Fixit> yea ok i set that up..
<Mr_Fixit> still no connection though..
<vidd> what does lspci say your lan is
<vidd> and what is your gateway IP?
<Mr_Fixit> 192.168.1.1
<Mr_Fixit> and i set the staic to  10
<vidd> can you ping it?
<Mr_Fixit> *static
<Mr_Fixit> nope
<Mr_Fixit> you want the lspci?
<vidd> do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vidd> not just yet
<Mr_Fixit> no such process
<Mr_Fixit> http://pastebin.com/m49da390c <--lspci
<Mr_Fixit> i think that was from fluxbuntu though if it makes a difference
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: are you trying to do wireless? or wired?
<Mr_Fixit> both..
<Mr_Fixit> ideally wireless
<vidd> your wifi should work out of the box
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: are you on fluxbuntu? or xubuntu?
<Mr_Fixit> xubuntu now... but the lspci was from the flux
<Mr_Fixit> and no wifi outta the box lol
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: when you run iwconfig, which devices are listed?
<Odd-rationale> lo, eth0, ?
<vidd> the rtl 8185 is a supported wifi card
<Mr_Fixit> lmao none
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: iwconfig? not ifconfig
<Mr_Fixit> yup.. no wireless extensions in iwconfig
<Odd-rationale> no, which devices are listed?
<Mr_Fixit> ifconfig sees the card i think..
<Odd-rationale> it will say like: lo   no wireless extensions
<Mr_Fixit> it says lo and eth0 but no wireless extensions
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: ok. so just lo and eth0? no eth1 or wlan0?
<Mr_Fixit> nope
<vidd> i bet his wifi card is blacklisted
<Mr_Fixit> it worked on 6.06.. but only in bursts...
<Mr_Fixit> and bth wired and wireless only in bursts
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: would it be possible to pastebin your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file?
<Mr_Fixit> it'll be a pain in the arse but yea.. let me go get my usb..
<Mr_Fixit> hopefully that works lol
<Mr_Fixit> http://pastebin.com/m5830a569
<Mr_Fixit> wasn't so bad lol
#xubuntu 2008-09-02
<Odd-rationale> k looking
<Mr_Fixit> geez... old music... Salt n Peppa "I f*cked your boyfriend" lmfao
<vidd> i dont see any conflict =\
<Odd-rationale> me either...
<Mr_Fixit> lol... so it's a good screw up then lol
<vidd> modprobe rtl8151 should jump-start it
<vidd> *8185
<Mr_Fixit> i should type that?
<vidd> yes...just type it right =]
<Mr_Fixit> or can i re-run it?
<Mr_Fixit> and just any where in the terminal or in that folder?
<Odd-rationale> sudo modprobe ...
<Odd-rationale> vidd: is there a rtl8185 module?
<Mr_Fixit> module not found
<Mr_Fixit> nope lol
<Odd-rationale> thought so...
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: try rtl8187
<Mr_Fixit> that worked..
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: what is the output of: dmesg | grep rtl8187
<Mr_Fixit> and hey thanks you guys for helpin out... means a lot after 9 distros and no luck
<vidd> shoulda come here first =]
<Mr_Fixit> some ### usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: did that command return anything? dmesg | grep rtl8187
<Odd-rationale> ok
<Odd-rationale> umm, do iwconfig again
<Mr_Fixit> same thing as before
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: see if there is anything other than lo and eth0
<Odd-rationale> hmm
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: only those two?
<Mr_Fixit> uh huh
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: ok. do: sudo rmmod rtl8187
<Mr_Fixit> I found something here at the bottom... is it of any use?? http://wiki.xtronics.com/index.php/Gateway_MX3225
<Odd-rationale> to undo what we just did
<Mr_Fixit> yea done.
<Mr_Fixit> hmmm not gonna work maybe??
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: well, we could try ndiswrapper
<vidd> *shudder*
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: did the card come with any driver cd? like for windows?
<Mr_Fixit> yea and i need a xp driver for that right??
<Mr_Fixit> i have an exe file..
<Mr_Fixit> it's built in lol.. no driver cds
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: is that the one that came with the card?
<Mr_Fixit> it's from the gateway website..
<Mr_Fixit> one sec..
<Mr_Fixit> http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?st=pn&param=1008829
<Mr_Fixit> i have the bcm40100 and doo4-009-005
<Mr_Fixit> on the box in question.. atm
<Mr_Fixit> but they are .exe's
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: i doubt those are the ones we need...
<Mr_Fixit> and i don't quite understand the ndiswrapper thing yet lol
<Mr_Fixit> they worked on my xp...
<Mr_Fixit> but ok
<Odd-rationale> i think i found one...
<Odd-rationale> um maybe not...
<Mr_Fixit> http://www.majorgeeks.com/Realtek_RTL8187_USB_Wireless_LAN_ME2000XP_d5165.html   <-- but it says usb rtl8187
<Mr_Fixit> got it pretty sure... http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=true&Downloads=true
<Mr_Fixit> crap.. no drivers there??
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: how about http://www.driverstock.com/RealTek-RTL8185-driver-download/18-28-4559/index.html
<Mr_Fixit> is it 85 or 87?
<Odd-rationale> 85
<Odd-rationale> well, at least that is what your lspci says...
<Mr_Fixit> yea lol i was lookin for 87 ffs
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: you can double-check by: lspci | grep Ethernet
<Mr_Fixit> it's still an exe though..
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: that's fine
<whileimhere> hi the network manager never remembers the password I put in. How can I get it to remember and stop asking?
<Mr_Fixit> brb
<vidd> you mean for the keychain?
<whileimhere> well it asks for my password twice just to get it to connect to the wireless
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: http://johnny.chadda.se/2007/02/21/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/
<vidd> there is that link....=]
<whileimhere> thanks!
<vidd> my sound still isnt working Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> vidd: even after adjust the volume in alsamixer?
<vidd> yeah
<Odd-rationale> vidd: are you sure they are not muted?
<vidd> disregard!
<vidd> it wasnt the sound....i needed an app to make noise!
<Mr_Fixit> ok so the file is on the desktop..
<Odd-rationale> run: speaker-test
<vidd> Odd-rationale, i have sound now
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: is it an exe?
<Mr_Fixit> yes..
<Mr_Fixit> and i don't have wine
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: can you right-click and select extract here?
<ozkugh> yo
<Mr_Fixit> nope
<vidd> ozkugh, yes?
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: ok. then you need to install cabextract
<Mr_Fixit> how do i do that from another box?
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/cabextract
<Odd-rationale> download the .deb to usb. then transfer it over to the other machine
<Odd-rationale> then double-click on the .deb file
 * Mr_Fixit thinks that would have been a much easier option than restarting symantics yesterday with 6.06
<Mr_Fixit> *restarted downloads at least 200 times lol
<Mr_Fixit> thank god it resumes lol
<Mr_Fixit> so now open the exe??
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: no
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: create a new folder and put the exe in it
<Mr_Fixit> yup
<Odd-rationale> then, in that folder, right-click somewhere in the background and select, open in terminal
<Mr_Fixit> yup
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: in the terminal do: cabextract <file>.exe
<Mr_Fixit> says no such file..
<Mr_Fixit> now says no valid cabs found
<Odd-rationale> no, replace <file> with the name of the exe you downloaded...
<Mr_Fixit> lol yea..
<Mr_Fixit> i missed an r
<Mr_Fixit> if i ran it in wine would it install it somewhere i can find?
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: possibly...
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: but cabextract should work :|
<Mr_Fixit> well if it's a cab inside..
<Mr_Fixit> it doesn't run in wine.. well it fails..
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<Mr_Fixit> one sec..
<Mr_Fixit> maybe i d/l'd the wrong thing..
<Mr_Fixit> it says in huge lettters "download" but i dunno if that's it
<Mr_Fixit> ffs.. lets try that again lol
 * Mr_Fixit sets a six pack down beside him
<Mr_Fixit> i'd offer ya one but beer transfer is horrible on pc's
<Mr_Fixit> ummm their ftp is empty...
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: hmm. did you type in the code?
<Mr_Fixit> just now yea lol
<Mr_Fixit> ftp is empty..
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: hmm. yeah, i get that too... :(
<Mr_Fixit> i'm trying an older driver.. maybe i'll get something..
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: hopefully...
<Mr_Fixit> so once i do get it what about ndiswrapper?
<Mr_Fixit> is that already on my sys?
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: idk, we'll see...
<Odd-rationale> but first we need the .sys and .inf file from the exe...
<Mr_Fixit> lol yea
<Mr_Fixit> well maybe i found one... so many dead links..
<Mr_Fixit> damn google spiders..
<Mr_Fixit> yea i got it..
<Odd-rationale> k :D
<Mr_Fixit> it's got drivers for almost all the win os's
<Odd-rationale> is it for rtl 8185?
<Mr_Fixit> there is a sys rtl8185
<Mr_Fixit> *.sys
<Odd-rationale> after you cabextract it, you mean?
<Mr_Fixit> no b4..
<Odd-rationale> ok.
<Mr_Fixit> it's a zip
<Odd-rationale> just wait. i'll be right back...
<Mr_Fixit> sure..
<Mr_Fixit> well still here in case ya forgot lol
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: k i'm back...
<Mr_Fixit> cool... still here lol
<Mr_Fixit> i don't think i have ndiswrapper on the box
<Mr_Fixit> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9?
<Mr_Fixit> Odd-rationale:  still around?
<Mr_Fixit> ndiswrapper
<Mr_Fixit> oops lol wrong kb
<kartoffelmensch> i got an almost fresh xubuntu installation here and if i enter a CD in my tray or plug in my external drive, the CD or USBdrive get mounted and opened twice (at least my compy tries todo so) leading to 2 opened thunar windows showing the content of my CD/USBdrive and one error message showing "X is already mounted or gets already mounted"
<kartoffelmensch> anyone knows help =?
<kartoffelmensch> this wasnt the case in 7.x
<kartoffelmensch> also my fstab is configured well
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: yeah, i'l still aroudn... :P
<Mr_Fixit> how do i use the ndiswrapper?? sudo ndiswrapper -i rtl8185.inf?
<kartoffelmensch> and the same happens when plugging my usb drive off or pushing the button on my cdtray to get the disc out ("..is already unmounted .."
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: what files where in the zip? was there a .sys file and a .inf file?
<kartoffelmensch> Mr_Fixit: just read the installation note, its a perfect small HOWTO
<Mr_Fixit> in the one directory i have a net8185.inf and a rtl8185.sys
<kartoffelmensch> Mr_Fixit: in the package u downloaded
<kartoffelmensch> sudo ndiswrapper -i net8185
<Mr_Fixit> yea well kartoffelmensch if ya knew the problem you'd know i don't have access to download from symantics
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: ok. in that directory you run: sudo ndiwrapper -i rtl8185.inf
<kartoffelmensch> just read the readme's, these questions are kinda useless \-:
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: the first thing i would try is: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Mr_Fixit> but thanks for your wonderfull help
<kartoffelmensch> Mr_Fixit: where did u get that ndiswrapper package from ?0
<kartoffelmensch> sourceforge ?
<Mr_Fixit> i have no internet connection..
<Mr_Fixit> at all..
<kartoffelmensch> Odd-rationale: what does this command do? :o
<Mr_Fixit> all manually installed packages
<kartoffelmensch> Mr_Fixit: so how did u get this package then ?
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: it restarts hal
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<Mr_Fixit> yea
<Mr_Fixit> from this box..
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: ok. how about on the other box?
<Mr_Fixit> *yea to you... the second line was for the other guy
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: ok try running that command: sudo ndiswrapper -i rtl8185.inf
<kartoffelmensch> just run "﻿sudo ndiswrapper -i net8185" and then "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<kartoffelmensch> u cannot tell me that there werent any readmes in the package u installed the wrapper from [-x
<Mr_Fixit> kartoffelmensch: you are not being much help... no offense but piss off
<Odd-rationale> cool down, guys...
<Mr_Fixit> what about the .sys?
<kartoffelmensch> omg just enter the fricking commands, whats so hard about that :f
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: it needs to be in the same directory as the .ing
<Odd-rationale> inf
<kartoffelmensch> monkey see monkey do, the only skill u need
<kartoffelmensch> =D
<Mr_Fixit> which went where?
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: what went where?
<Mr_Fixit> well kartoffelmensch that's what i'm doing is copying what this nice guy has told me to do.. pretty damn easy for a linux noob huh
<Mr_Fixit> well i ran the ndiswrapper and it installed but what about the sys file now?
<kartoffelmensch> ﻿02:58:39) kartoffelmensch: just run "﻿sudo ndiswrapper -i net8185" and then "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: just leav it...
<kartoffelmensch> nothing
<kartoffelmensch> forget the sys file
<kartoffelmensch> if u just untered the 2 commands that i wrote
<kartoffelmensch> your driver is installed
<kartoffelmensch> no need to whine cry or offend any ppl
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: next do: ndiswrapper -l
<kartoffelmensch> youre done
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: with sudo
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: and report the output...
<Mr_Fixit> present
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: alright, now to the step kartoffelmensch was getting to: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: then check iwconfig and see if there is more than lo and eth0
<Mr_Fixit> *fatal error blah blah blah operation not permitted
<kartoffelmensch> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Mr_Fixit> yea now it's in iwconfig
<Mr_Fixit> and thanks
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: cool see if you can see connect now...
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: btw,did restarting hal help?
<Mr_Fixit> what's a keyring?
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: it saves you passwd in a keyring so that you can store severall passwds in the keyring.
<Mr_Fixit> okies
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: does it work?
<Mr_Fixit> yea wicked..
<Mr_Fixit> all i need to do now is fix my res again lol
<Mr_Fixit> thanks again...
<kartoffelmensch> btw: in ANY package/tarball u leech are README and INSTALL files which tell you howto setup this thing, so for the future u know that :f
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: wait, one more thing.
<Mr_Fixit> and thanks for your input as well kartoffelmensch
<kartoffelmensch> youre welcome
<kartoffelmensch> yea
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: do: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<Mr_Fixit> and yea i am a leech.. so what?? so is everyone else in one way or another..
<Mr_Fixit> i contribute in other ways..
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: it should open up /etc/modules with a text editor
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: got it?
<Mr_Fixit> no..
<Mr_Fixit> one sec..
<Mr_Fixit> oh ye.. i don't have gedit
<Odd-rationale> oh sorry.
<Odd-rationale> mousepad
<kartoffelmensch> yes but the readmes are written from ppl who really knew what they are talking about and the include troubleshooting. if u read the readmes and install notes u are able to setup apps 3 times faster than asking in a channel
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: gksudo mousepad /etc/modules
<Mr_Fixit> yea but i don't always understand that stuff... i'm really new to terminals
<Mr_Fixit> yea it's open
<Mr_Fixit> *nano
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: ok. if it is not already there, add this to the end of the file on its own line: ndiswrapper
<Mr_Fixit> i have "fuse and lp"
<Mr_Fixit> yea ok
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: then reboot to make sure everything will still work after a reboot. :P
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: oh, save and close the file... of course...
<Mr_Fixit> thanks again.. for it all... damn compy finally works FULLY after 9 bloody distros..
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: np. let me know if there is any problems after reboot...
<Mr_Fixit> i gotta go eat... and get to setting this comp up..
<Mr_Fixit> yea thanks again...
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: maybe we'll figure out your resolution next :P
<Mr_Fixit> well i got most of that... i just need to play a little bit..
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Fixit: well, you know where to find me. or others for help.
<kartoffelmensch> Odd-rationale: what do you think could be the problem which a HAL restart could solve ?
<kartoffelmensch> regarding the double (un)mount problem ?
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: hal usually handles all the autmounting and such
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: i'd try restarting the hal daemon first...
<Odd-rationale> sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<kartoffelmensch> nope
<kartoffelmensch> diddnt work
<kartoffelmensch> still openeing 2 thunars when entering a cd
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: do you have tw0 thunar daemons running?
<kartoffelmensch> and still 2 windows which popup showing they trey to unmount my CD when i press on the open button on the tray (leading to 1 error message "could now unmount .. is not in the /media/.hal-mtab
<kartoffelmensch> wellll
<kartoffelmensch> no i dont have any thunar proces opened
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: i assume the same still happens after a reboot?
<kartoffelmensch> yep
<kartoffelmensch> thats why i doubted the sense of the HAL restart
<kartoffelmensch> =)
<Odd-rationale> ok id doubt this will work either, but try rm ~/.config/Thunar
<Odd-rationale> rm -rf ~/.config/Thunar
<kartoffelmensch> see
<kartoffelmensch> the problem isnt thunar
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: i found this: http://sidux.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-12277.html
<Odd-rationale> but that doesn't help much...
<kartoffelmensch> i got a cd in my tray
<kartoffelmensch> i press open
<kartoffelmensch> then 2 small windows pop up
<kartoffelmensch> on the bottom right
<kartoffelmensch> showing "trying to unmount your cd"
<kartoffelmensch> these 2 popups (where only 1 popup should be) are the proof for that there is some daemon or else running
<kartoffelmensch> which does anything twice
<Odd-rationale> thunar-volman-plugin?
<kartoffelmensch> or 2 daemons of the same kind
<kartoffelmensch> whats that ?
<kartoffelmensch> its an almost fresh xubuntu install
<kartoffelmensch> i diddnt install anything thunar related yet
<kartoffelmensch> but i check, sec
<Odd-rationale> i still think it is hal related...
<Odd-rationale> but i gtg.
<Odd-rationale> bbl
<kartoffelmensch> well thanks
<kartoffelmensch> anyways
<kartoffelmensch> sleep well
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: maybe file a bug on launchpad of the xfce bugtracker...
<kartoffelmensch> yea
<Mr_Fixit> anyways kartoffelmensch my original problem was that in 6.06 my network connections would keep dropping.. both eth0 and wlan0.. they would connect for up to 30 secs and drop..
<Mr_Fixit> after i installed 8.04 nothing worked.. at all.. my screen was shot, no network card and no sound..
<Mr_Fixit> and after spending a day reading about similar problems i finally came in here to "leech" for help
<Mr_Fixit> but i still have the wifi drops now that it's fixed..
<kartoffelmensch> Mr_Fixit: maybe its your router/wifi card ?
<kartoffelmensch> and not the drivers
<Mr_Fixit> yea but would it do it to both the wifi and lan??
<Mr_Fixit> it's not the network
<Rakeer> laptop or desk?
<Mr_Fixit> laptop
<Rakeer> aha.
<Rakeer> integrated networking chip...
<Rakeer> would cause the issue to be with both devices...is the wifi integrated or the card?
<Mr_Fixit> is it fixable??
<Rakeer> I know there are enumerator issues with a lot of laptops, inability to use wifi and lan at the same time
<Mr_Fixit> it's all integrated... no external devices
<Rakeer> so if linux is attemping to power/use them both at the same time may be the problem
<Rakeer> did you try disabling one or the other?
<Mr_Fixit> well the lan is not recognized atm at all.
<Rakeer> Mr_Fixit: Is you wirelss inside the laptop a mini-pci card or onboard?
<Mr_Fixit> inside.. no card
<Rakeer> lol, ok, I know, it's INSIDE the laptop...
<Rakeer> but...usually there is a mini pci under a device plate where they stick your card, if not its on board\
<Rakeer> what chipset/laptop model?
<Mr_Fixit> lol i don't know much else then you can see the specs page if you want
<Mr_Fixit> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Q106/MagicLC/1008829sp2.shtml
<Mr_Fixit> i have the pastebin for the lspci if you wanna look in there too
<Rakeer> oh a gateway...can't say I'm hopful :P looking
<Rakeer> sure
<Rakeer> ah yes, integrated wireless ethernet
<Rakeer> wireless / ethernet
<Mr_Fixit> http://pastebin.com/m49da390c
<Mr_Fixit> so at least that explains the drops on both..
<Rakeer> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<Rakeer> google that about X/Ubuntu
<Rakeer> or just RTL-8185 Xubuntu / Ubuntu and see what you find
<Mr_Fixit> yea i got a fair bit...
<Mr_Fixit> that'll at least get me goin.
<Mr_Fixit> thanks
<Rakeer> Hi favro
<favro> hi !
<Rakeer> (I switched back to my old freenode nick...after almost 3 years it was still registerd to me :)
<Rakeer> registered*
<Rakeer> <-RakZer0
<Mr_Fixit> yea i noticed they don't drop them much...
<Mr_Fixit> i seen one that was 5 yrs since registration and almost 4 yrs since use
<Rakeer> what do you mean?
<Mr_Fixit> well the nick hadn't been identifies in almost 4 years..
<Mr_Fixit> *identified
<Rakeer> ah
<Rakeer> thought you were talking about the realtek chip or your laptop still.. lol
<Mr_Fixit> lol
<Rakeer> Open the bottom of your laptop and see if you have a mini pci slot
<Rakeer> I would just buy a $15 broadcom based card or something
<Mr_Fixit> well i dunno what the part looks like but yea that could be a solutionj
<Rakeer> if you can disable the others in the bios I would reccomned that also...
<Rakeer> there will be plates on the boot that comeoff with one or two screws to acces memory/hard drive/etc
<Rakeer> maybe be a minipci in there...you never know
<Mr_Fixit> yea i've been in there but i dunno if the one is a wifi card or not..
<Rakeer> however you would need to extend or locate your wifi antenna cables inside and reconnect them..
<Mr_Fixit> it's not ram or hd
<Rakeer> could also be a modem
<Mr_Fixit> well i don't need that either..
<Mr_Fixit> how would i know??
<Mr_Fixit> yea that's the wifi card in question..
<Mr_Fixit> that's a mini pci slot???
<Mr_Fixit> and can i put any other card in there?
<Rakeer> any other mini pci I suppose...
<Rakeer> not sure what
<Rakeer> does it have a black/white little wire connected to it?
<Rakeer> rather, 2 wires
<Mr_Fixit> yup
<Rakeer> on gold metal plugs
<Mr_Fixit> b & w
<Mr_Fixit> yea and the rtl8185 # on it
<Rakeer> can you disable the ethernet in the bios?
<Mr_Fixit> dunno if it was enabled in the first place..
<Mr_Fixit> i'll go check..
<Mr_Fixit> ok so onchip lan device is disabled
<Mr_Fixit> rf power control on??
<Mr_Fixit> n/m
<Mr_Fixit> yea same problem...
<Mr_Fixit> it still drops..
<Mr_Fixit> so any new min pci wifi integrated card?
<Rakeer> hm
<Rakeer> well, I would try it, they're cheap for a good generic broadcom
<Rakeer> however it may be the motherboard, but for $15 it can't hurt
<Mr_Fixit> yea well i've rought it out of the grave this far... 15 bucks can't hurt..
<Mr_Fixit> *brought
<Rakeer> heh
<Rakeer> its worth it for a working laptop imo..
<Rakeer> dual boot microxp or something...
<Mr_Fixit> nah... it was abused too much by xp lol
<Rakeer> heh...well, thats why I say micro...remove everything, including all non-essential drivers, services, windows file protection (SFC, DEP etc)
<Rakeer> sometimes its nic to have a ~75mb windows shell..
<Mr_Fixit> yea.. i don't know enough to do all that lol..
<Mr_Fixit> i'm a learner in progress..
<Rakeer> ah...
<Rakeer> check out nlite if you feel the need..
<Rakeer> simple tool to make a custom windows install
<Mr_Fixit> http://cgi.ebay.ca/GateWay-450-450ROG-Mini-PCI-WIFI-Wireless-Card-6002333_W0QQitemZ270269469753QQihZ017QQcategoryZ74954QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem   <--- does this seem like the right card?
<Rakeer> anyways, back to xu
<Rakeer> US $24.95  	Canada	USPS Priority Mail InternationalTM
<Rakeer> lol ripoff
<Rakeer> get one that is 54mbps b/g protocol..Im not sure wth that thing is..
<Mr_Fixit> yea i noticed that shipping..
<Mr_Fixit> looking for others
<Mr_Fixit> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Intel-Pro-2200BG-2200-Wireless-G-Mini-PCI-Card-802-11g_W0QQitemZ170256888531QQihZ007QQcategoryZ44996QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<Mr_Fixit> hell if that's a good one i'll buy now lol
<Rakeer> Hard to say...I have little experience with the intel ones...I would google about linux compatibility..
<pohvak> hello
<pohvak> somebody?
<favro> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pohvak> i have a x86 computer (32 mb RAM (!) 2.4 GB hard disk, pentium 3)
<pohvak> wich version of xubuntu can run on it?
<pohvak> i try to run ubuntu 6 but ask me for at least 64 mb in ram
<favro> 32mb is a bit short for most gui distros these days afaik
<pohvak> lol, i know, is there any distro wich can i install?
<pohvak> i need to use gimp, i only need a image editor to work in these 32 mb ram computer
<favro> I think you're asking a bit much there...
<favro> you could run a command line disto like ubuntu server I would think
<pohvak> with 64 in ram, can i run xubuntu with gimp ??
<favro> you would need to use the alternate install cd for xubuntu  - it would be slow but may work ok
<pohvak> xubuntu 8.04 alternate ??
<pohvak> ok, thanks i'll go to museum and steal a 32 mb pc100 ram
<pohvak> lol
<favro> I've got two 32mb sticks here doing nothing...
<pohvak> how much?
<pohvak> where are you from?
<favro> they're collectors items now I believe - australia
<pohvak> im mexican
<pohvak> yeah, you are right
<pohvak> i have like 3 or 4 computers stocked here in my house
<pohvak> today was clean day and i'll like to make run one of those computers only for editing images
<favro> I've found for the desktop to be usable I need at least 128mb mem - gimp will use about 40-60mb just starting up
<pohvak> what about an old version?
<Odd-rationale> pohvak: hmm. you should probably find another use for that machine... maybe a torrent+irc machine :D
<favro> I wouldn't know about that
<Odd-rationale> pohvak: older versions generally don't use less mem... in fact, they might actually use more...
<favro> pohvak: you might look at puppylinux - it runs from cd
<Odd-rationale> gtg. g8
<pohvak> yeah, you are right favro, im reading in the web
<pohvak> puppylinux or damn small linux
<favro> and there is #puppylinux
<pohvak> 16 mb (!) are enough to them =/
<favro> make sure your swap file will be large enough :)
<pohvak> what about vectorlinux?
<favro> doesn't turn up much in stuff I've read - I've heard of it tho
<pohvak> ok
<pohvak> time to sleep here
<pohvak> have to work tomorrow early
<pohvak> good night or good morning
<favro> good night :)
<pohvak> everybody
<pohvak> thanks for your help favro
<favro> np
<pohvak> i decided to download damn small linux
<pohvak> it says that works with 16 mb ram
<favro> dsl is ok :)
<pohvak> lets see, in the future i'll connect to told ya guys what happen with my museum computer
<pohvak> bye bye
<favro> hehe
<Ambient> anyone know how to set xubuntu xfce default window manager to snap on the screen edges&stuff on resize?
<Ambient> also, how to resize using the top window border?
<TheSheep> Ambient: you can't
<Ambient> ok, nice. thanks :)
<sevensun> Hello guys. I need to recover some files from my broken-windows laptop so I booted using the xubuntu live cd. In which folder should I search for the windows files??
<sevensun> please guys, my boss is gonna cut out my head T_T
<wols> none. you mount the windows partition first
<Mark-lalala> Hello! I've been given a dusty old laptop with 180MB Ram and a duddery Celeron processor. I just formated the hard drive and the question now is "what OS should go on here?".
<Myrtti> how impartial answer do you want?
<Mark-lalala> I do realise I'm in a channel called #xubuntu, so I'll bear that in mind but listen to whatever you have to say.
<Mark-lalala> If you're all for one OS above another, let me know why :)
<Mark-lalala> Though I guess my main chriteria are hardware support for this knackered old laptop's bits and minimal hardware requirements in terms of RAM and CPU speed, etc.
<Mark-lalala> *criteria
<Mark-lalala> Besides that, all I want to do is view images and play various generic media types.
<Ben_Cs> hello. does xubuntu have projects in java language i can contribute to?
<BunnyRevolution> hi  i'l like to remove abiword and gnumeric, is there a way?
<vinnl> BunnyRevolution, can't you do that in Synaptic?
<BunnyRevolution> add/remove, nope.  it does'nt who tti's installed
<BunnyRevolution> aptitude says the same thing
<BunnyRevolution> sso i'm noot sure hhow it wwas installed for xubuntuu 8.04.1
<vinnl> Just like it always is
<BunnyRevolution> then aptitude should find and remove it, but aptitude doesn't know it's there
<vinnl> BunnyRevolution, I just saw the same in Add/Remove... for me, could you try using Synaptic?
<TMN_> BunnyRevolution: i removed abiword and gnumeric just yesterday from synaptic. should work..
<TMN_> it's something like abiword-common
<vinnl> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.6-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 2181 kB, installed size 5376 kB
<sevensun> Hello dudes, :-D I got a very little problem which is dirivin' me crazy... I'm using a 20G iPod as external data storage device, but it looks like the system is unable to understand how much big this device is, and always gives out warning message such as "no enough space on the driver" when it actually is half-way filled. It Gives me a lot of problems while I'm using bittorrent, so I wonder if there's some kind of comman
<sevensun> [I solved my "mounting windows-HD on Xubuntu live cd" problem, thanx a lot 8-)]
<Ben_Cs> hello
<vinnl> Hey Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> say, is there a way for me to contribute to xubuntu projects in the Java language?
<vinnl> I'd ask in #xubuntu-devel
<Ben_Cs> didn't know of that channel. thanks
<vinnl> :)
<Traveller> have some serious trouble. My Sub-Notebook (using actual version of xubuntu) is freezing while playing flash videos in browsers (epiphany, firefox, opera). This happens nearly every time after a couple of minutes, when freezed the caps-lock - and optical mouse led keep blinking.
<cody-somerville> Kernel panic it looks like
<Traveller> what exatla is that?
<cody-somerville> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_Panic
<Traveller> ok :)
<Traveller> my screen does not show an error like subscribed
<Traveller> so my only hope is an update that brings cure?
<cody-somerville> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<Traveller> thanks, will try when ive got enough time
<stevenw> hello all i have a mild problem
<vinnl> Bring it on :)
<stevenw> okay i just installed xubuntu on my girlfriend's laptop
<stevenw> sometimes if it's not touched for a while the screen blanks
<stevenw> when i wiggle mouse, cursor appears and moves accordingly
<stevenw> but there is no desktop
<stevenw> i have to ctrl-alt-bkspce
<stevenw> to restart xserver
<stevenw> also, don't know if this is related
<stevenw> i can't change screen resolutions
<stevenw> every time i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vinnl> stevenw, if it's the same problem as I'm having, you can just type the password and press enter to return to the desktop
<vinnl> (Yep, I should've reported that long ago)
<stevenw> really?
<stevenw> oh huh
<vinnl> stevenw, well, I can, even though I can't see the screen to enter the password in
<stevenw> i have screensaver disabled tho
<vinnl> The first time I went nuts :P
<stevenw> really?
<stevenw> that's so weird
<stevenw> why does it do that?
<vinnl> Oh, you sure? Then it's odd that the screen blanks in the first place
<vinnl> No idea :P
<stevenw> oh but when i try to recon xserver, i get an overwriting custom configuration message
<stevenw> it asks me about keyboard
<stevenw> but goes back to terminal before i choose drivers resolution anything
<stevenw> i've tried it with -phigh too]
<vinnl> Perhaps you can try running "sudo displayconfig-gtk"
<stevenw> okay...
<stevenw> lemme try
<stevenw> okay....
<stevenw> it lists model as plug n play
<stevenw> i'm assuming that's generic
<vinnl> There's also a Detect button I believe, just in case
<stevenw> it lists intel 830 as graphics card
<stevenw> test button returned config test failed. please verfy selected devices
<vinnl> Hmm... Well, that's about everything I know about the xserver, sorry
<vinnl> Perhaps ubottu  has some more info
<vinnl> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stevenw> LOL
<stevenw> checking....
<rcscomp> Can someone help me with my xfce setup?  It was working fine, but now when I log in, the taskbars at the top and bottom of the desktop are gone.  I installed some KDE stuff (kate) and am wondering if maybe that messed something up.
<vinnl> rcscomp, press Alt+F2
<vinnl> Then run "xfce4-panel"
<rcscomp> vinnl: that worked, thank you.  Any idea why it didn't do that to start with?
<vinnl> Nope, sorry
<rcscomp> well, I logged out and logged back in and now its there.  Maybe a corrupt session or something.  Thank you so much!
<vinnl> No problem :)
<vinnl> Happens to a lot of people, unfortunately
<steven_> yeah happened to me a bunch
<steven_> i put it in startup list
<steven_> just to be sure
<rcscomp> steven_: where would I find the startup list?
<steven_> nvm
<steven_> that was in regular ubuntu
<steven_> hold on lemme remember how i put it in there
<vinnl> rcscomp, in Applications->Settings->Settings Manager, "Autostarted Applications"
<steven_> ah yes
<steven_> damn it LOL beat me
<rcscomp> thanks guys :)
<vinnl> :)
<steven_> lol vinnl is pretty good on here
<steven_> helps out us n00bs
<vinnl> Hehe, but when it gets too advanced I'm lost :P
<steven_> LOL
<steven_> same here
<steven_> how long you been using?
<vinnl> Xubuntu since Edgy, when it wasn't even released ;-)
<steven_> wow i've been since beta gutsy
<steven_> not too long
<steven_> but i've been spreading it to everyone
<vinnl> That's the way I like it :)
<steven_> like oh your windows comp got bluescreenofdeath?
<steven_> ah i know just the fix...
<steven_> LOL
<vinnl> :P
<steven_> everyone's like i want email internet and games
<steven_> UH PREPACKAGED!
<steven_> WIN!
<steven_> i am having some serious trouble getting my cursor to change...
<steven_> nvm got it
<vinnl> \o/
<scifi> Hi guys, how do i access the keyring password storage ???
<vinnl> I'm not sure you can
<scifi> i just want to change the keyring password
<Datz> Is it possible to install xubuntu(current version) on a USB drive?
<vinnl> Datz, I've tried, but it's having some problems
<vinnl> I wanted to try again today, but today's build failed to I couldn't download it
<Datz> humm
<vinnl> The process has also changed a bit
<Datz> I tried earlier, but there was a problem and it was stuck on the boot screen.
<vinnl> I got past that, but when I reached the login screen my Caps Lock and Scroll Lock lights started blinking and everything froze
<Datz> Also somehow in the process the boot loader for my windows drive was corrupted.  :(
<vinnl> By the way, I was "stuck" at the boot screen for a while too, but it was just a matter of waiting
<vinnl> Oh, that sucks, though it's probably easy to find a solution online
<Datz> ok, I thought maybe I was too impatient
<Datz> yea, I found one and everything is back working again  :)
<Datz> when I try to install it from my dell laptop(HD removed) the USB stick doesn't show up though.
<Datz> I wonder if this is outdated : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?highlight=(Usb)|(Drive)
<vinnl> It probably is
<Datz> ok
<Datz> humm, well might have to go with dsl then
<Datz> well I have to go for a bit, hopefully there will be a solution soon. Or a how-to...  :)
<vinnl> I hope to write the how-to once I've managed it, but, well... It's me :P
<Datz> Well I'll be looking forward to it.  ;)
<vinnl> Hehe :)
<vinnl> You're probably not the only one ;-)
<vinnl> The guides for Feisty are some of my most popular articles ever :)
<Firestorm> hi every1
<Odd-rationale> hi, Firestorm
<Firestorm> I'm rather new to linux and I was wondering how to start the windows x system when in recovery mode
<Firestorm> cause for some reason normal boot is freezing up somewhere while recovery mode boots up xcompletely
<Odd-rationale> Firestorm: well, one easy way would be to start gdm, which ill startx: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Odd-rationale> s/ill/will
<Firestorm> says user not authorized to run the x server
<Odd-rationale> Firestorm: did you use sudo?
<Firestorm> yea
<Firestorm> but now i logout
<Firestorm> and it sent me back to root and it let me
<Firestorm> but it froze on a black screen
<Firestorm> well done trying for tonight i gtg
<Firestorm> thx odd
<Firestorm> cya
<Odd-rationale> Firestorm: k, let me know if you need anymore assistance
<Markopotamus> Hello! I'm using Xubuntu 8.04 on an old laptop. There's a problem with the screen resolution; the desktop is much bigger than the resolution and I can't see half of it. I previously had 6.06 installed and it didn't have this bug
<Markopotamus> Any idea how I could fix this? I can't find anyway to change the resolution; there are none listed in the display options
<eXistenZ> how much space do I need for xubuntu
<eXistenZ> minimal requirements
<Markopotamus> Heelp, I can only see from the top left to the middle of the desktop. The right hand side and bottom segments of the desktop are off the screen :X
<favro> Markopotamus: try  alt+F2 then type  xrandr -s 1024x768
<Markopotamus> favro: No luck, unfortinately
<Markopotamus> Doesnt seem to do anything
<Markopotamus> *unfortunately
<favro> Markopotamus: well then try in a terminal - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
 * Markopotamus tries
<favro> Markopotamus: then ctrl+alt+bkspace to restart x
<Markopotamus> k, here goes
<favro> luck
<Markopotamus> Cheers. Well the terminal sounds busy :p
<Markopotamus> Iee, I am sorry to report no change
<Markopotamus> Is there anything else I could try, favro?
<favro> Markopotamus: that's fine - need to manually edit xorg.conf then - in a terminal  gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<favro> Markopotamus: in the monitor section is there any options?
<Markopotamus> no, just the rgb sliders
<Markopotamus> got the xorg.conf file window up
<favro> Markopotamus: could you paste the file?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Markopotamus> erm.. it's empty (says I'm not in the root account and may harm my computer - pfft)
<favro> Markopotamus: did you use gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Markopotamus> That's what I typed in the terminal window... is that what you mean?
<favro> Markopotamus: yep - well you are using the root ac count - gksu allows you to
<favro> so it's fine :)
<Markopotamus> ah
<favro>  Markopotamus: in the monitor section is there any options?
<Markopotamus> Oooh, whoops, sorry, it says "you ARE using the root account, etc"
<Markopotamus> *looks*
<favro> :)
<Markopotamus> Under Display you mean?
<Markopotamus> Settings - settings manager  - display?
<favro> in the file we just opened
<Markopotamus> Under display on the list pannel on the left it says Default which does nothing and on the right are a bunch of rgb sliders.
<Markopotamus> ah
<Markopotamus> in the file we just opened there's nothing
<favro> Markopotamus: you have to get the capitals right gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Markopotamus> I'll try again
<Markopotamus> Doh. I am sorry, you're right, I missed that cap
<favro> :)
 * Markopotamus goes into pastebin
<favro> so in the monitor section?
<favro> k :)
<Markopotamus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42844/
<favro> Markopotamus: yep - in a terminal do   lspci | grep VGA   please and it'll tell us the vid card
<spyco> My sound crapped out and it is basically just echoing noise over and over and over... I cannot find the advanced sound options to change from alsa to oss and the others, does xubuntu have this option?
<Markopotamus> k
<spyco> i did sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and that just turned down my volume but kept echoing
<favro> spyco: in a terminal type   alsamixer   and try turning down/up sliders
<favro> e.g. with my cd turned up I get background static
<steven_> spyco: try turning down the microphone
<spyco> i can hear it just fine the problem is the sound crashes after so long of playing and it begins to echo
<spyco> like DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH
<steven_> my laptop didn't have one but somehow picked up sound from something
<Markopotamus> favro: the terminal isn't getting back to me on ﻿  lspci | grep VGA :s
<steven_> that worked for me
<spyco> then no new audio can be played
<spyco> i want to switch from alsa to one of the other sound devices
<favro> Markopotamus: try  lspci | grep vga
<spyco> ubuntu allows it in the sound settings but xubuntus sound settings are so basic i cannot find the other settings
<steven_> hmm
<Markopotamus> favro: nore that :s
<favro> Markopotamus: well just  lspci  then and have a read...
<Markopotamus> nothing there either, favro... unless somethings popping up off the visible edge of my screen :s
<spyco> does anyone know how to get this configuration program http://www.whatmission.net/Stuff/soundcfg.png
<favro> Markopotamus: that might be the issue then - have you had linux on this comp before?
<spyco> alls i need is to switch everything from alsa to oss  and esd
<Markopotamus> favro - it had xubuntu 6.06 before, didn't have this problem
<favro> Markopotamus: k - one min
<Markopotamus> oh hey, result now. load o' text
<Markopotamus> Sorry Favro, again it looks like I was doing something wrong, the terminal is responding now.
<favro> ohh
<Markopotamus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42847/
<favro> Markopotamus: just finding some xorg info for your s3 card
<Markopotamus> cheers, favro.
<spyco> So noone knows how to change alsa to oss like on ubuntu with this config program http://www.whatmission.net/Stuff/soundcfg.png ?
<steven_> uhh i don't lol
<spyco> :(
<TheSheep> spyco: each program has its own preferences
<spyco> what
<TheSheep> spyco: for gnome apps, you can change it with the same program
<TheSheep> spyco: for others, you will have to configure them
<spyco> well does anyone know how to change from alsa to oss in xubuntu at all
<spyco> i cant find documentation on it
<TheSheep> spyco: there is no global switch
<spyco> what are you talking about, do you know how to change it or not
<spyco> weather it be config files
<spyco> or a config p rogram
<TheSheep> spyco: I know how to change it in vlc, mplayer, audacious, zsnes, visualboyadvance, etc.
<TheSheep> spyco: each of this program does it differently
<TheSheep> these*
<spyco> alright ill try to configure totem then
<TheSheep> it's usually a well-visible option in the preferences
<whileimhere> Hi there.
<TheSheep> totem uses gnome's defaults, which are set with the program that you just showed, that is not installed in xubuntu by default
<favro> Markopotamus: gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf again and add these lines in the monitor section - HorizSync 30-110
<favro> VertRefresh 50-70
<spyco> do you know the programs name? is it just soundcfg
<Markopotamus> favro: aight
<favro> Markopotamus: then save the file and restart x - seems to mostly be all it needs
<TheSheep> spyco: I think it's gnome-sound-preferences or something like that
<spyco> ugg  totem doesnt have the option
<whileimhere> How do I set XFCE up so that when I touch the edge of the screen it will go to the next workspace?
<Markopotamus> favro: with the - before HorizSync or no?
<favro> no Markopotamus
<Markopotamus> k, just wanted to check anyway
<Markopotamus> well that's done. Here goes!
<Markopotamus> brb
<Markopotamus> favro: Yeep, no change I'm afraid
<whileimhere> What is the point of services like klogd?
<favro> Markopotamus: k - we'll tell it directly the size to use - which reolution are you after?
<TheSheep> whileimhere: so that when your system crashes, you can look and see why
<Markopotamus> 1024 x 768 I guess.
<whileimhere> other than that?
<TheSheep> whileimhere: that's not enough?
<whileimhere> well if it crashes it crashes I wont debug I just re-install
<TheSheep> whileimhere: what if it crashes because your hard disk drive got broken?
<TheSheep> whileimhere: you will keep reinstalling?
<whileimhere> uh then I wont even get to the logs now will I
<Markopotamus> favro: Im not sure what resolution the monitor is - it looks like 1024/768 to me while the desktop is almost twice that, perhaps 1600x1200
<TheSheep> whileimhere: you will, it usually doesn't break entirely right away
<Markopotamus> Whoah - favro, I was just trying the xrandr -s command you told me first and I was trying different resolutions and suddenly 800x600 worked
<Markopotamus> I can see the rest of the screen now
<favro> Markopotamus: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - screen section add these new lines after it says "Configured Video Device"
<Markopotamus> although euw, the it's completly horible. Mishapen pixels.. ugh
<favro> Markopotamus: yeh - 1024x768 sounds closer to the one
<Markopotamus> yes! It worked!
<Markopotamus> That command is working now and awsome, I can actually see the entire desktop
<favro> oops - thse lines Markopotamus  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/42852/
<Markopotamus> favro, could you please remind me the command to bring up xorg.conf?
<favro> gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<favro> and the up arrow in terminal will let you scroll through previous commands :)
<Markopotamus> hehe oh yeh
<Markopotamus> Done
<Markopotamus> favro: restart time?
<dpick> how do i connect to a samba share with thunar?
<favro> dpick: from the top menu select  GO  then  open location afaik
<dpick> favro: it didn't do anything
<favro> dpick: did you type in a location?
<dpick> yes
<dpick> well i put a location in the bar, when i clicked open location nothing happend
<favro> dpick: what did you type?
<dpick> \\192.168.1.18
<favro> dpick: I don't use samba but shouldn't it start smb/// - I'm googling it atm
<dpick> that might be it
<Markopotamus> favro: well it's a definate improvement! Had a scary moment there on starting up though...
<Markopotamus> favro: right now I have the bottom edge of the screen but the right hand side is missing. However if I resize it then it comes back
<favro> Markopotamus: I was worried ...
<Markopotamus> favro: hehe, yeah it was a little worrying at first. I had some kinda crazy black and red screen for a few minutes, and then it asked me to configure the graphics card because it didnt recongnise it
<favro> Markopotamus: type  xrandr  - it will show all available options for resolution
<Markopotamus> fantastic. It certainly does
<favro> dpick: type in smb://. You can then browse to what you want. - from a forum post
<dpick> ok, i'll try that
<dpick> favro: still isn't doing anything
<dpick> i can connect using smbclient, i just wanted to be able to browse the shares
<Markopotamus> restarting again
<favro> dpick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131 - a good howto :)
<Markopotamus> favro: It's working now. Thankyou so much for holding my hand through that, you're a star.
<favro> Markopotamus: np :)
<dpick> thanks favro
<favro> dpick: np :)
<Markopotamus> now, if I could get this laptop talking to my XP PC over the network I'd be sorted :P
#xubuntu 2008-09-03
<Markopotamus> but hey, it's midnight, maybe that's enough for one night
<Markopotamus> brb
<favro> !samba | Markopotamus
<ubottu> Markopotamus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ron_o> everytime we start a new system, are we stuck with manually configuring everything?
<ron_o> I even tried copying folder and config files over to another username but everything was owned by my original username.
<ron_o> sure, I can give permissions to read/write anywhere, but everything is still owned by someone else's name... that would bother me.
<ron_o> I'm just tired, I guess. I could probably change ownership of a folder recursively with some command line jargon.
<terminal> It would be cool to have a utility like OS X has. Heh.
<ron_o> what's that?
<ron_o> I was hoping someone would know of such a tool in linux.
<terminal> heh, OS X has a thing that will copy all of your settings, even apps, to your new machine
<terminal> and i've found it to be pretty reliable :P
<ron_o> that's where linux is lacking.. whos'e going to write such an app?
<terminal> it would be nice :)
<ron_o> companies like Apple and MS think from the user down, and linux thinks from the function up...
<kartoffelmensch> ﻿i have added an alias to my .bashrc - how can i restart the file that the changes take effect ?
<ron_o> if I were a programmer I'd probably write nothing in GUI. :)
<terminal> well, Windows has a file and settings transfer wizard. It's not as awesome as OSX's.
<terminal> restart your terminal, kartoffelmensch
<ron_o> kartoffelmensch, it's been awhile, but I think you just need to open up another terminal..
<kartoffelmensch> orly :f
<ron_o> it's such a pain to reconfigure everything.
<kartoffelmensch> thanks .. but what do you mean by "its bee awhile"? =)
<ron_o> it's been awhile since I messed with aliases.
<ron_o> I don't do much command line.
<kartoffelmensch> ah =)
<kartoffelmensch> well, for i for myself dont like that commandline stuff as well
<kartoffelmensch> but somehow i downloaded a commandline irc client today
<ron_o> I like it a lot.. it's just when I get into it I want to stick with it.
<kartoffelmensch> i donna whats taking control over me right now
<terminal> I prefer cli irc clients
<ron_o> better read that manual. :)
<ron_o> I tried one and I didn't like it so much.
<ron_o> I'm not a poweruser so it wouldn't really help me out much.
<terminal> you know what I miss.. the ability to switch monitors on the fly
<kartoffelmensch> if i want to switch channels i have to type /window 5
<kartoffelmensch> :D
<terminal> what client are you using kartoffelmensch
<kartoffelmensch> irssi
<terminal> alt+5
<terminal> or esc+5
<terminal> :p
<kartoffelmensch> ah :>
<ron_o> I like to sit back too much in front of the computer, sometimes with beer in hand. :)P
<kartoffelmensch> haha yea for sure ron_o =D
<kartoffelmensch> im doing that just right now :P
<ron_o> I hear that irssi is one of the best.
<terminal> definitely
<kartoffelmensch> terminal what shell do u use to run it ?
<ron_o> the great thing about command line is that in a pinch you can almost always access it. However, now with LiveCDs you can almost always get to a GUI.
<terminal> I just use bash.
<ron_o> shell?
<ron_o> who uses anything but bash?
<terminal> I like tcsh
<ron_o> except ultra geeks from the past. :)
<kartoffelmensch> my problem is
<ron_o> I was almost one of those.. ho hum.
<kartoffelmensch> first: do you  use nicklist.pl ron_o ?
<kartoffelmensch> whoups
<kartoffelmensch> that should mean terminal
<kartoffelmensch> =)
<terminal> nope, I don't
<terminal> I use /n
<terminal> :P
<ron_o> yah..
<ron_o> I gotta get to my old HD and try oh try to save what's on it now.
<ron_o> the partition table somehow went wrong.
<kartoffelmensch> i'd really like to have a nicklist on the right side to see at anytimes what nicks are online but the standard xubuntu terminal has a bug while binding the backspace key when using nicklist.pl
<terminal> what's wrong with it?
<ron_o> yah, that's another thing.. the GUI is just plain better for IRC.
<kartoffelmensch> it just doesnt work anymore
<kartoffelmensch> its a bug
<kartoffelmensch> and chatting without backspace is no fun
<terminal> you'll get used to the lack of nicklist
<terminal> :)
<kartoffelmensch> i feel so alone all the time :>
<kartoffelmensch> seems like noone is there, especially because i am an oldsql quak3 player and the only channels i'm in are dieing more from year to year
<kartoffelmensch> meaning that all the channels i'm in have not more than 8 people all together =)
<terminal> haha yeah, I was going to say.. no need for a nicklist then
<kartoffelmensch> the only reason i open irc is because i used to do this since like 10 years now
<kartoffelmensch> .. good ol times :-/
<ron_o> you mean you've been using irc since age 5?
<ron_o> hehe.
<kartoffelmensch> ron_o: you know testdrive ?
<ron_o> no.
<kartoffelmensch> ron_o: i mean testdisk
<ron_o> yah, I've been studying the issue now.
<kartoffelmensch> ron_o: i think its the thing u need
<ron_o> both testdisk and photorec are very good.
<kartoffelmensch> ok
<ron_o> I think so too but I want to make sure... Photorec will recover just about all my files... then I'll try testdisk..
<ron_o> testdisk being a little more risky.
<kartoffelmensch> ok, i dont know any of these in particular but i just read a thread where ppl recommended testdrive =)
<kartoffelmensch> testdisk
<kartoffelmensch> arrgh
<ron_o> I've been studying the issue quite a bit as of late.
<ron_o> I don't want to go rushing into anything.
<ron_o> I have some pictures I want from that disk.. just about everything else I can replace..
<ron_o> my dog passed unexpectadly and I had tons of pictures of him on there..
<kartoffelmensch> and ur disk just died ?
<ron_o> then my fricking filesystem started going wacky.
<ron_o> the disk is fine.. I just can't find the files on it.
<kartoffelmensch> i mean, did u kill it accidently or did the hd broke
<kartoffelmensch> brake
<ron_o> it just went bad on all its own.
<kartoffelmensch> mhh
<ron_o> the HD is still fine... it's still spinning.
<kartoffelmensch> what fs is it ?
<ron_o> filesystems are tricky bears..
<ron_o> ext3 and ext2..
<ron_o> but most everything I care about is on ext3.
<kartoffelmensch> well i really hope you can recover those pics of your dog ;(
<ron_o> indeed..
<ron_o> I think I've nothing to worry about really. I have still quite a few pictures of him as it is.
<kartoffelmensch> you speak good english, where are you from? england/netherlands ?
<ron_o> I kind of lucked out because I was testing to see what my HP printer could do and got a few pics on photo paper of him.
<ron_o> hehe, American. :)
<kartoffelmensch> ah :)
<ron_o> no Americans speak English well?
<kartoffelmensch> well i'm used to connect to european irc servers where usually european ppl stick around =D
<ron_o> and Americans? hehe..
<kartoffelmensch> :-p
<ron_o> Americans don't value speaking well as much as other cultures. It's about doing, not speaking. :)
<aroo> That's a pretty large blanket statement
<ron_o> and our President does what for anything less than a blanket statement?
<aroo> One that I'd love to discuss but probably doesn't belong in this channel
<ron_o> and even that one too. :)
<ron_o> forgot I wasn't in ##politics anymore.
<kartoffelmensch> however ya'll should join #love ^^
<kartoffelmensch> ron_o:  do you speak any other languages? (how old are you?)
<ron_o> no, just English.
<kartoffelmensch> dont/diddnt u learn other languages in school ?
<kartoffelmensch> here in germany you HAVE TO learn at least 2 other languages
<ron_o> well it's required to take another languange to graduate many Highschools (mine did)..
<ron_o> but I really didn't learn to speak it.
<kartoffelmensch> and which language did u learn ?
<ron_o> I live in middle eastern USA.. very few people speak anything besides english.
<ron_o> spanish, of course. :)
<kartoffelmensch> (sorry i dont want to prevent you from doing your work but its interesting to talk to ppl from other cultures)
<kartoffelmensch> ah yes
<ron_o> ahh, Germany of course.
<kartoffelmensch> ? :P
<ron_o> it is interesting to talk to others from other cultures.
<kartoffelmensch> strange jokes :-f
<ron_o> I hear Spanish and Italian are very much alike.
<ron_o> weird, because I met some Spanish folks with a last name that sounded Italian.
<ron_o> Latino's I should say.
<kartoffelmensch> yeah they are alike
<kartoffelmensch> terminal:
<kartoffelmensch> i wanted to set irssi to beep when i get highlighted and entered the following
<kartoffelmensch> "/set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT" and "/set bell_beeps ON"
<kartoffelmensch> but it diddnt work out, any ideas ?
<terminal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/60912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 60912 in xfce4-terminal "No "beep" in irssi" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kartoffelmensch> ..... i love that
<terminal> ;x
<kartoffelmensch> first the backspace doesnt work for the nicklist -> rob forgos the nicklist and now even the sound doesnt work
<kartoffelmensch> and xterm wont let me set a font in a readable size at startup
<ron_o> anyone use Chrome yet?
<ron_o> on Windows, of course.
<kartoffelmensch> i hope noone ever will :f
<ron_o> why?
<kartoffelmensch> its from google!
<ron_o> you're a little late.
<wols> ron_o: do you have a xubuntu question?
<ron_o> wols, no.
<wols> then stop
<kartoffelmensch> stay cool, the channel is dead anyways
<ron_o> he's right kartoffelmensch.. there's other places to talk about this..
<kartoffelmensch> ok yall think so ^^
<kartoffelmensch> but btw: anyone knows how to disable this pc speaker sound when the loginscreen appears ?
<kartoffelmensch> its so fricking loud
<kartoffelmensch> terminal: can one play a sound if i get highlighted instead of that nasty pc speaker beep ?
<terminal> not to my knowledge, kartoffelmensch
<kartoffelmensch> thanks anyways :o
<terminal> yep
<deakillo> hello
<deakillo> can someone help me
<kartoffelmensch> maybe
<deakillo> my battery monitor icon
<deakillo> is not working:S
<deakillo> its showing 0%
<deakillo> any tip?
<[phear]crippler> Does anyone know why XUbuntu would be installing in German..? I am using the latest version of Wubi to do this. Is there any bugs I should know about?
<Chetyre> Newbie question here...I tried using Wubi to install xubuntu and when it gets to the splash screen it freezes.  I'm now trying an install with the alternate cd to see if that works but when I rebooted it's just frozen on the boot screen of my laptop
<Chetyre> If anyone could help me out I'd really appreciate it!
<nubuntu> anyone care to diagnose the problem with my screen?  see this image:   http://imagebin.org/25621
<[phear]crippler> Does anyone know why XUbuntu would be installing in German..? I am using the latest version of Wubi to do this. Is there any bugs I should know about?
 * [phear]crippler scratches head thoughtfully.
<[phear]crippler> nubuntu, your screen looks fine on my end.
<Chetyre> Nobody's around who can help?  :/
<favro> Chetyre: you're laptop prob needs some boot options - what brand/model
<favro> [phear]crippler: you might have got your locale wrong during install?
<favro> !pm | Chetyre
<ubottu> Chetyre: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Chetyre> ok, sorry
<favro> np
<[phear]crippler> favro, I used Wubi, I really didn't do anything. :(
<Chetyre> Here's the specs page for my laptop:  http://support.gateway.com/s/manlib/Notebooks/Solo5300/8508144/8508144.htm
<favro> [phear]crippler: I never used wubi but it is supposed to be ok
<Chetyre> It installed Xubuntu, but when I tried to boot into it it would hang after it got to the HH splash screen
<Chetyre> *using wubi, I installed xubuntu
<favro> Chetyre: if it's a wubi install I can't help - sorry - never used it
<Chetyre> Well that's ok!  Because I tried with a boot cd
<Chetyre> Except yeah...it doesn't work.  I assume it's because it's not trying to read from the CD drive on startup
<favro> Chetyre: google brand/model ubuntu and have a read :)
<[phear]crippler> favro, I know I have too, more than once... This is a first for me. There is also no option to install in any other languages. I did see something in English saying "Configuring language support" but it changed to install something else and went right back to German.
<favro> [phear]crippler: I've never had that - wouldn't know where to start looking to be honest...
<[phear]crippler> Wait I am seeing more english now that it's at 98%!
<[phear]crippler> woot!
<Chetyre> hehe
<favro> :)
<[phear]crippler> :( Login screen is in German...
<[phear]crippler> Anyone know how to change the default language?
<Chetyre> Bah, all I can find is gentoo and debian...nothing on xubuntu/ubuntu
<favro> [phear]crippler: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/07/18/setting-languages/
<favro> Chetyre: debian stuff should be close
<[phear]crippler> So, this is Dutch, not German... Wonderful.. Now to find out how English is spelled in Dutch. Wonder if that's Dutch: flemish, or just plain ole' Dutch...
<[phear]crippler> Thanks for the help favro, got it all fixed now.
<favro> [phear]crippler: happy for you :)
<[phear]crippler> Me too!
<[phear]crippler> <3 all
<kartoffelmensch> ﻿how can i run 2 commands with 1 command? i mean like 1. "xterm" and 2. "xtermcontrol --font=#6". So that can create an alias in .bashrc that i dont have to open xterm and then change to font every time i start it
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: you might want to play with the ~/.Xdefaults file instead, if all you want to do is customize xterm
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: otherwise, you can do: command1; command2
<Odd-rationale> of: command1 && command2
<Odd-rationale> or
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: here's the best page i know of on ~/.Xdefaults: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_setup_Xdefaults
<Odd-rationale> but if you google ~/.Xdefaults , you will find many more examples...
<kartoffelmensch> oh Odd-rationale you wrote something sorry
<kartoffelmensch> ill read now =D
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: yes. your irc client doesn't highlight you? :P
<kartoffelmensch> not yet, good sir, not yet :P
<kartoffelmensch> thats why i need to configure xterm, because xfterm is buggy with irssi
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: how so?
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: have you tried weechat?
<Odd-rationale> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 56 kB
<kartoffelmensch> if i load a script to show the nicknames on the right the backspace key doesnt work anymore (known bug at some terminals). second the highlight with a beep doesnt work as well with some terminals
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: oh, you want a nicklist?
<kartoffelmensch> no i diddnt know weechat, ive googled for many linux irc clients but i diddnt find any suitable to me ;)
<kartoffelmensch> well yes i do want a nicklist, who doesnt? =)
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: then weechat is *definatly* for you. weechat is kind of like irssi with a nick list :P
<kartoffelmensch> do you use it ?
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: btw, in your xfterminal preferences. you have to go under advanced --> Compatibility --> Backspace key generates and set it to ascii del
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: otherwise bksp won't work in screen
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: yes i use weechat
<Odd-rationale> http://weechat.flashtux.org
<kartoffelmensch> wow odd, you helped me alot :P
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: plus weechat can do horizontal AND vertical window splits
<kartoffelmensch> i diddnt use windowsplit yet :D
<kartoffelmensch> weechat sounds really great, the only sad thing is i just set up irssi with hard work ;( now even the backspace key seems to work!!
<kartoffelmensch> but i will try weechat defenitaly tomorrow!
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: well, weechat is a whole lot easier to set up than irssi.
<kartoffelmensch> where are you from ?
<Odd-rationale> many things that are plugins in irssi come automatically in weechat
<Odd-rationale> like colored nicks
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: me? i'm from the internet... :P
<kartoffelmensch> oh really ??
<kartoffelmensch> me too!
<kartoffelmensch> but im in the internetstate of germany, and its 05:34 am here, i really gotta go to bed :D
<kartoffelmensch> linuxed the whole night!
<Odd-rationale> lol
<kartoffelmensch> so where are You from my friend ?
<kartoffelmensch> america ?
<Odd-rationale> yes the US
<kartoffelmensch> so its 23:30 for you?
<Odd-rationale> 22:36:48
<kartoffelmensch> ai
<kartoffelmensch> well seems like you're talking to someone from the future right now
<kartoffelmensch> i can help u out with lottery numbers etc. for a small fee
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: are you using xubuntu 8.04?
<kartoffelmensch> yep, why ?
<Odd-rationale> just wondering...
<Odd-rationale> i'm on Arch Linux
<Odd-rationale> been using linux long?
<kartoffelmensch> all in all, not really
<kartoffelmensch> ive installed linux for the first time 10 years ago
<kartoffelmensch> debian or something
<kartoffelmensch> then tried gentoo
<kartoffelmensch> and now xubuntu
<kartoffelmensch> because ive never made it to be motivated enough to crawl along in text and config files
<kartoffelmensch> for gods sake it became easier now with ubuntu, because i dont have the nerves and the time to stick to those things all the time
<kartoffelmensch> sometimes its funny, like tonight but maybe only because i had a few beers since i watched oliver kahns (germanies best goalkeeper and the best goalkeeper in the world) last game
<Odd-rationale> well, the first time i tried linux has about a year ago...
<Odd-rationale> s/has/was
<kartoffelmensch> arch isnt supposed to be the easiest of all afaik
<kartoffelmensch> pretty terminal/console style while installing apps and the system itself, isnt it ß
<Odd-rationale> arch helped me learn...
<kartoffelmensch> what window manager do you have? and did u use another linux before ?
<Odd-rationale> once you know your way around, it is very easy...
<Odd-rationale> i have xfce
<Odd-rationale> i started off with ubuntu, a year ago
<kartoffelmensch> is there any remarkable speed difference ?
<Chetyre> question:  I burned the xubuntu alternate install to a CD with poweriso.  was there anything special I should have done to burn it? it doesn't seem to be working
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: yes. definately...
<favro> !md5 | Chetyre
<ubottu> Chetyre: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kartoffelmensch> what CPU/RAM do you have Odd-rationale ?
<kartoffelmensch> and at which tasks do you recognize a speed difference?
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: 1.8 ghz and 1 gb ram
<kartoffelmensch> i really need to got to bed but i'm curious =)
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: well arch is optimized for i686
<kartoffelmensch> does that mean 64bit ?
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: you can /msg me if you are interested as this is ot...
<Odd-rationale> kartoffelmensch: no
<Odd-rationale> or /join #archlinux
<nubuntu> [phear], sorry had to run away for a few, don't you think the rendering looks odd within the browser panels?  like the type in the grey bars, etc... @  http://imagebin.org/25621
<OmgItsAShar1> ok  guys i just installed xubuntu via terminal on ubutu and it just loaded right into ubuntu when i restarted the pc
<OmgItsAShar1> how do i get it to go into xubuntu
<ushimitsudoki1> OmgItsAShar1: i told you check the "Settings" at the login manager and make sure you select XFCE
<ushimitsudoki1> OmgItsAShar1: did you try that?
<OmgItsAShar1> lame @ me
<OmgItsAShar1> ok brb hahaha
<ushimitsudoki1> OmgItsAShar1: you don't need to restart the PC, just log out and log back in
<OmgItsAShark> hmmm i  thihnk i like this
<OmgItsAShark> it seems alot let customizable in terms of preinstalled thhemes
<zynergi> anyone on a ps3
<Rakeer> zynergi: yes what's up?
<Rakeer> also there is a channel #ubuntu-ps3
<generalsnus> Heyas, I am trying to make a "launcher" that will open a location on the computer.. like in Windows: C:\Work\%username%\docs .. is this variable possible in linux?
<ushimitsudoki1> you can add bookmarks to the places menu by editing ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<ron_o> I'm at a loss why when I create new users my applications menu on xfce is the same...
<ron_o> hmm, must get that info from /usr/bin I suppose.
<favro> why would your menu change when you create a new user?
<ron_o> I was wanting to try and run some test applications on another user. But it appears that if I change an app in the new user it would change everywhere.
<ron_o> yah.. true.
<ron_o> I thought it would change because you don't have any .<data> files under the new name.
<generalsnus> in xubuntu when a user inserts a usb-drive, it mounts in /media/"username"/usbdisk      how can i change this, so it mounts in the users home?
<generalsnus> if i use nautilis it works ok tho
<wigren> Hi all, I need to install VLC on an Xubuntu computer that has no internet connection. I have VLC installed on another Xubuntu system, but I'm not sure how to transfer it.
<favro> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> can i please have opinions about the most popular programming language nowadays?
<Chaser_> Ben_Cs: C is what everybody here would say. But its off topic here ...
<Chaser_> !OT
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheSheep> Chaser_: not to mention he already left :)
<Chaser_> TheSheep: OOps
<bytor4232> aha!  I finally solved the nm-applet + gdm + autologin problem.
<bytor4232> I had to install seahorse, then set the keyrings to blank.
<bytor4232> That keyring popup was driving me mad.
<floating> hi. i just tried to resize my ntfs partition in xp with partition magic. it required a reboot, and while it rebooted, the grub dont work anymore. says: grub loading.. error 19. or error 15 or so
<floating> now im on xubuntu live cd
<floating> :-o
<floating> i wonder how i can fix my grub
<wols_> floating: reinstall grub
<wols_> !grub > floating
<ubottu> floating, please see my private message
<generalsnus> I have a lot of users in my system, but all user's /home have gotten their permission reset.. i was moving the home folders to a new server...  how can i chown all the /home folders?  the home folders is named the same as the username.  i have like 500 users.. so doing it 1 by one..is to much
<TheSheep> cd /home; for $i in *; do chown $i $i; done
<TheSheep> and next time just tar the direcotries before moving them
<zoredache> you might want a -R on that chown
<JinKazama> hi all
<zoredache> hello
<JinKazama> I have installed xubuntu on my full hard drive. how I can to resize the partition to free up space for another os ? is there some application for this ?
<floating> thx it worked
<floating> theres gparted
<JinKazama> I have installed xubuntu on my full hard drive. how I can to resize the partition to free up space for another os ? is there some application for this ?
<Odd-rationale> JinKazama: boot into the livecd and use gparted
<zoredache> it would be wise to make a backup as well
<JinKazama> hm. is there a tool for backup ?
<zoredache> lots of them... tar, dirvish, amanda,  Unless you actually have backup hardware just using cp or rsync to copy to a external hard disk is better then nothing
<JinKazama> I see. thanks :)
<Woo> I'm writing a folder to my Linux box. That goes ok, but if I click on another folder the intial transfer stops. Any idea on settings I can change?
<Woo> Even if that other folder I click on is on another hard drive.
<zoredache> 'writing a folder'?
<Woo> I copy/pasted a folder from my Windows machine to it.
<zoredache> ah
<zoredache> hrm...  that doesn't sound good
<Woo> Yeah, it's really annoying because I stream video from it. Also, sometimes the video stream stops after 2-3 secs, and I must press stop and try again. Usually it works on the secound time or so.
<zoredache> how are you accessing your windows box?
<zoredache> how are you connected?
<zoredache> wired/wireless?
<Woo> Wired through two switches.
<zoredache> but what smb tool are you using?  fusesmb, or something else?
<Woo> Sorry, what?
<zoredache> you said you where copying from your windows box.  What SMB client are you using to connect?
<Woo> Windows explorer
<Woo> I guess
<zoredache> eh?  So you are doing this FROM the windows box?
<Woo> Yes
<zoredache> that was not clear in your initial question at all... I was suspecting bugs in thunar or something...
<Datz> I want to install xubuntu on to my flash disk, but the flash disk isn't identified  as an option.  Any suggestions?
<Datz> option to install to*
<Woo> Well it shouldn't be able to keep more than one connection, shouldn't it?
<zoredache> Yeah
<Woo> Then it is a bug after all?
<zoredache> have you setup a firewall on the linux box?
<Woo> Not that I know of
<nubuntu> guys i am trying to replace a gif file within my magento config.  the new gif is on the desktop, and i have to get it to: var/www/magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images/________
<zoredache> Datz: I don't know much about that.  There are many howtos listed on google if you search for 'ubuntu flash install'
<nubuntu> i have the filemanager open, but i don't know how to replace the existing  logo.gif   with  mylogo.gif
<Datz> zoredache, thanks, I have been reading them over for awhile now.  :)
<Datz> I think the problem is getting the USB device recognized, or mounted.
<Datz> I don't think I see it with "sudo fdisk -l"
<zoredache> Does it work in other computers?  It is rare but I have had bad usb drives
<Datz> zoredache, yes it seems to work fine in windows machines
<Woo> There is a firewall on the router though, but the switches are inside the LAN
<zoredache> Datz: does it have that wacky u3 garbage on it?
<Datz> zoreache, I don't know what that is.
 * Datz searches
<zoredache> u3 is basically a way of having portable apps on a usb drive but it a stupid way
<Datz> I don't think it has anything like that installed on it.
<nubuntu> guys i am trying to replace a gif file within my magento config.  the new gif is on the desktop, and i have to get it to: var/www/magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images/________
<zoredache> nubuntu: copy it there.  sudo cp blah blah
<nubuntu> please can someone tel me how to accomplish this
<Datz> Thing is, when I tried to install Xubuntu on it the first time, it may have worked, but I thought it was hanging on the load screen and reformatted it.  Now I can't get it as an option to install to now.
<nubuntu> i have tried to copy the gif from the desktop, but then when i click on the target file it doesn't offer me option to paste in
<zoredache> nubuntu: you probably don't have permissions there.  Use the command line.
<Datz> nubuntu, you have to move it with commands, search google for it, or look what zoredache said earlier
<zoredache> nubuntu: it is a good idea, but you could also run 'gksu thunar' which will give you a file browser with root permissions
<zoredache> Datz: Since you said it was working under windows. I suspect I would reformat it there just so it is clean.  I don't know that this will help much though
<Datz> thanks again zoredache, but I have reformatted it and checked it for errors on my windows system ;)
<Datz> gone from fat32 to NTFS to fat32 to NTFS
<Datz> As you can see I really want to get it to work
<zoredache> Is any other usb device working on the linux box?
<Datz> zoredache not now
<nubuntu> um, still don't understand .. isn't thunar the 'file manager' i have open?
<Datz> now I am just trying to mount random things in /dev like sdc and usb...  :)
<zoredache> that is not likely to be very useful
<nubuntu> ya, it is thunar
<Datz> lol, ok
<Datz> what to do next...
<zoredache> disconnect and reconnect the drive, then look at the output of dmesg perhaps
<zoredache> try seeing if lsusb shows the drive
<Datz> output is /var/log/message or something?
<nubuntu> zoredache: ok, i have the terminal open
<nubuntu> but i don't understand yet the complete steps you're telling me
<Datz> zoredache, I see the disk under /dev/disk/by-id  as usb-Generic_STOREAGE_DEVICE_...
<Datz> nubuntu see this : http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fileman.html
<nubuntu> datz, ok, i go look, thx
<Datz> np
<nubuntu> Datz: ok, so if file on my desktop is called mylogo.gif, and i want that into var/www/magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images/logo.gif , is the command : cp mylogo.gif var/www.magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images/logo.gif  ?
<Datz> nubuntu, type "pwd"
<Datz> in your console
<Datz> what is the output?
<Datz> cd to the Desktop then run that command you pasted
<nubuntu> the output is /home/nubuntu
<Datz> cd /home/nubuntu/Desktop
<Datz> then run that command
<nubuntu> nothing has to separate 'mylogo.gif' and 'var/www/magento...'?
<Datz> yes one space
<nubuntu> ok, lemme try
<nubuntu> nubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cp penniescount.php.gif var/www/magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images/logo.gif cp: cannot create regular file `var/www/magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images/logo.gif': No such file or directory nubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<nubuntu> datz, what did i do wrong?
<Datz> is your path right, do you have penniecount.php on your Desktop?
<Datz> oops penniescount.php.gif
<Datz> zoredache, when I look at properties->General of "/dev/disk/by-id/usb-Generic_STOREAGE_DEVICE_..." I see Link Target "../../sdc"  but when I try to mount sdc I get "mount: special device /dev/scd des not exist"
<zoredache> do an ls /dev/sdc and see if it does exist
<Datz> Its there
<Datz> or it outputs "/dev/sdc"
<Datz> so its not mounted there
<zoredache> run sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sdc
<nubuntu> yes, it is on the desktop
<Datz> zoredache, /dev/sdc : No medium found
<Datz> sfdisk: cannot open /dev/sdc for reading
<nubuntu> just tried again to make sure i spelled everything properly, and i did
<nubuntu> datz, is there another way, a second option?
<Datz> unbuntu, try sudo cp....
<nubuntu> when it says no such file or directory does it mean the target file? or the replacement file?
<nubuntu> k, lemme try
<nubuntu> nope, still says no such file.  is it possible i am not properly identifying the target?
<nubuntu> i mean, should there be something ahead of 'var'?
<Datz> no
<Datz> I don't know what the "cp: cannot create regular file" error is
<Datz> nubuntu, try not renaming it to logo.gif
<Datz> but keep it as penniescount.php.gif
<nubuntu> so end the command at /images   ?
<Datz> yea
<nubuntu> k, lemme try
<nubuntu> no such file or directory .... arrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh
<Markopotamus> favro: Thanks for the help last night, t'were grand. S' working nicely now.
<nubuntu> datz, can you look at my file manager and see if i am expressing properly?  http://imagebin.org/25654
<Datz> nubuntu, looks right
<nubuntu> is there another way for me to get this file into that tree?
<Datz> maybe try this "sudo cp /home/nubuntu/Desktop/penniescount.php.gif var/www/magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images
<Datz> without that lonely quote
 * nubuntu can't understand why such a simple thing could be so, well, not simple
<Datz> haha, once you get it down it is not bad
<Datz> it would be easier to start moving somthing a short distance
<Datz> and without extensions like php.gif  ...I don't know if that has anything to do with it
<Datz> zoredache, I think I found the problem, when I run dmesg I get "usb 8-1: device not accespting address 6, error -110"
<Datz> I am so out of ideas
<Datz> damn new 16GB flash Voyager
<Datz> should have just bought a 2.5" HDD and a case with usb and sata
<Datz> esata*
<Markopotamu1> I want my Xubuntu laptop to exchange files over the network with my WinXP PC. I've tried but so far am failing to make it work. Any help would be really appreciated.
<favro> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Markopotamu1> favro \o/ Mey hero
<favro> hehe
 * Markopotamu1 wanders off to give it a go
<Markopotamu1> I must say I'm really starting to like Xubuntu
<Markopotamu1> although I wouldn't have had a clue how to sort myself out without your help last night, favro
<favro> Markopotamu1: it takes a little getting used to but I enjoy it :)
<Markopotamu1> so - sudo apt-get install smbfs in a terminal?
<zoredache> !fusesmb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb
<zoredache> !search fusesmb
<ubottu> Found:
<zoredache> Markopotamu1: try fusesmb perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
 * Markopotamu1 takes a look
 * Markopotamu1 really needs to learn some terminal syntax and acronyms
<zoredache> have you seen http://www.linuxcommand.org/ yet?
<favro> !tab | Markopotamu1
<ubottu> Markopotamu1: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<omfgitsashark> whats a good iso mounter for windows xp so i can install xubuntu
<zoredache> why would you need to mount an iso in xp?
<omfgitsashark> so i can have a cd to install xubuntu
<favro> vmware?
<zoredache> you are supposed to write the iso directly to the disk.  you don't need to mount it
<favro> wubi?
<omfgitsashark> what do you mean ... ecause i have a lappy with a blank hd
<omfgitsashark> so i am burning xubuntu onto a disk mounted so i can drop it into the new lappy then install it
<omfgitsashark> so....
<zoredache> so use something like isorecorder http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm to write the iso to a blank disk
<Markopotamu1> omfgitsashark: DAEMON Tools
<imneat> xfce theme overrides the firefox 3 default - any way to prevent this from happening and get the default firefox 3 look back?
<omfgitsashark> zore have you used that isoecorder... is it easy to use
<favro> !tab | omfgitsashark
<ubottu> omfgitsashark: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zoredache> yes, I have used it... it is easy to use
<zoredache> you right click on the iso and choose 'create cd'
<omfgitsashark> hahha that is easy
<omfgitsashark> i got this bitchen ibm x40 with nothing on the hd for 80 bucks
<jimmy_birer> hi
<jimmy_birer> can i run xubuntu in 128 Mb of ram?
<jimmy_birer> help!
<jimmy_birer> plz
<zoredache> jimmy_birer: you can right, but you can't install with the livecd on 128
<zoredache> you can *run*
<zoredache> !lowmem | jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<pingu_> Hallo, somebody know how to make bigger entries in XFCE menu?
<jimmy_birer> enetr -rm -rf in terinal
<jimmy_birer> enter -rm -rf
<jimmy_birer> in termina;
<jimmy_birer> :D::D
<zoredache> jimmy_birer: things like that will get you kicked and banned
<RyanPrior> jimmy_birer: That doesn't sound like a good idea.
<RyanPrior> !ops
<ubottu> Help! somerville32, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, Gloubiboulga, Nalioth, Seveas, tonyyarusso,  PuMpErNiCkLe, apokryphos or gnomefreak
<jimmy_birer> fine
<jimmy_birer> tnx for warning
<jimmy_birer> ...
<jimmy_birer> anyone knows a os like xubuntu?
<jimmy_birer> for min system requirements
<zoredache> jimmy_birer: did you look at those links?
<jimmy_birer> yes,i did
<jimmy_birer> and it said 193
<jimmy_birer> 192
<nalioth> jimmy_birer: please be civil
<jimmy_birer> and i have 128
<Chaser> !civil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about civil
<Chaser> oops
<zoredache> that was on the system requirements link.  The low memory link also suggests flux, and how to slim down things
<nalioth> Chaser: /msg ubottu CoC  or /msg ubottu guidelines
<Chaser> thanks nalioth
<jimmy_birer> alternate  install cd requires just 64 mb of ram,after installing i need 192 mb of ram?
<jimmy_birer> or it runs with 128?
<zoredache> I beleive it only needs 32
<zoredache> after install it kinda depends on what you acutally plan on running
<jimmy_birer> i will not run visual effects
<Markopotamu1> jimmy_birer: I used the alternate instal CD yesterday. Just go with it, you'll be fine.
<zoredache> yeah, but will you try and run memory hungry applications like firefox
<jimmy_birer> no
<jimmy_birer> i will make a tour in start menu
<jimmy_birer> i will watch it copule of hours
<jimmy_birer> if i install 10 Gb,i will  run it faster or slower?
<Markopotamu1> Won't make any difference, will it?
<jimmy_birer> tnx markopotamu1
<jimmy_birer> you made me courageous
<jimmy_birer> you rock
<Markopotamu1> As long as it has enough, any extra space will just be there if you needed.
<jimmy_birer> tnx much much much:-*
<Markopotamu1> haha thanks, jimmy_birer. Go on! Have fun :p
<jimmy_birer> question of yer:will my pc die if i run ubuntu+compiz+firefox with 5 tabs in 64 mb pc?
<jimmy_birer> answer:surely:d
<zoredache> I doubt you have a video card that could do xgl on that hardware.  If you have swap setup your drive will be constantly swapping.  If you don't have swap setup then stuff will keep being killed by the kernel
<jimmy_birer> no
<jimmy_birer> my computer will burn!
<jimmy_birer> or explode
<jimmy_birer> :d
<jimmy_birer> will be invidious
<jimmy_birer> :d
<jimmy_birer> just goodbye
<jimmy_birer> i go to tryin XUbunTu
 * Markopotamu1 whistles.
<Markopotamu1> Wow, that guy was easily pleased.
<zoredache> maybe
<RyanPrior> More likely a troll. He told somebody to remove -rf
<Markopotamu1> A kid who just inherited his brothers old computer after a big sugary pudding?
<Markopotamu1> sugary pudding for kids and computers don't mix well :|
<Markopotamu1> Hrm. Foiled again. I can't seem to edit the /etc/fstab file, as instructed in "mountin unproducted (guest) network folders section of the samba tutorial on the wiki
<Markopotamu1> Ouch, sorry about the typos. I'm not used to this pokey little laptop keyboard.
<zoredache> did you use sudo/gksu to try and open the file?
<Markopotamu1> zoredache: ah, no, I just went through the file system..
<Markopotamu1> zoredache: As you may have guessed, I'm a newbie. Just installed Xubuntu 8.04 yeaterday. No prevoius Linux experience.
<yamatteo_fullsto> hi, i have some resolution problem with xubuntu. Is there something special I should know when configuring fglrx?
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: how did you install fglrx?
<yamatteo_fullsto> i tried following the wiki guide
<favro> I thought sudo crontab -e would let me edit /etc/crontab but it doesn't...
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: did you add fglrx to /etc/modules?
<yamatteo_fullsto> erg... i don't think i did. Not intentionally
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: if it is the wiki I'm thinking of that is a necessary step
<yamatteo_fullsto> i stopped when fglrxinfo said:
<yamatteo_fullsto> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project
<yamatteo_fullsto> etcetera
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: then on reboot the module won't be loaded - has it worked ok at all yet?
<pist0l-fish> hi all, I just installed Xubuntu and I would like to add a command to be run upon x server being started (XFCE/X11). Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<zoredache> after you login?
<zoredache> or before?  if it is at login time then put it in the autostarted apps
<zoredache> applications/settings/settings manager/autostart
<pist0l-fish> zoredache: I basically want to mount a hard drive on log in, can I do that in the autostarted apps?
<pist0l-fish> (I would need root priviledges)
<yamatteo_fullsto> favro: no it did not. It never worked
<zoredache> pist0l-fish: if you can mount it with fuse, then yes
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: can you paste the xorg.conf you are using please?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zoredache> if it isn't a fuse thing, then you need to look at either updating your /etc/fstab, using autofs, or maybe trying out pam-mount
<pist0l-fish> zoredache: kay thanks
<yamatteo_fullsto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43190/
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: since it is a resolution issue I would remove the @60 etc from the screen section - so the entries look like "1280x1024" 1024x768" etc
<favro> s/ "1280x1024" "1024x768"/
<yamatteo_fullsto> i try
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: in terminal   gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yamatteo_fullsto> is there a way to restart X without rebooting?
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: ctrl+alt+bkspace
<yamatteo_fullsto> and so? Whith
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: any better?
<yamatteo_fullsto> With the xfce setting i can't still see any resolution over 800x600
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: one min
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: you're xorg has two devices and is using the vesa one from what I see - give me a min
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43199/ - cleaned it up a bit
#xubuntu 2008-09-04
<favro> yamatteo_fullsto: move your xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak then try that one
<yamatteo_fullsto> i'm coming soon
<yamatteo_full> mh
<yamatteo_full> is there a xogr configuration?
<favro> yamatteo_full: to get back to defaults use   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<yamatteo_full> no no
<yamatteo_full> there is no problem
<yamatteo_full> safe-graphics mode start in anycase
<favro> k
<yamatteo_full> thet command don't work
<TheSheep> sudo displayconfig-gtk replaced it
<favro> TheSheep: really? hmmm
<yamatteo_full> when i run displayconfig-gtk , i try to change something an test : "Configuration test failed. Please verify the selected devices and configuration"
<yamatteo_full> with ANY possible setting
<yamatteo_full> ok
<yamatteo_full> don't worry about
<yamatteo_full> i think i'll give up
<nubuntu> guys i am trying to replace a gif file within my magento config.  the new gif is on the desktop, and i have to get it to: var/www/magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images/________
<TheSheep> nubuntu: gksu thunar
<Sir_Lewk_> I can't get spell check working in abiword or openoffice, does anyone else have this issue?
<TheSheep> Sir_Lewk: any details?
<TheSheep> Sir_Lewk: do you have the language packs installed?
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> intsalled xubuntu in an old pc
<hfmls> boot takes too long..like 8 minutes. :S pentium III 128 ram.
<Sir_Lewk> yes, they appear to be installed, I don't have access to the machine at this moment
<hfmls> and can u guys help me to use vesa driver please?
<Sir_Lewk> I'll get back when my brother finishes up his homework on it
<hfmls> any1
<Sir_Lewk> I think it should default to vesa if nothing else works
<hfmls> it works
<hfmls> but with some crazy resolution and pixels
<hfmls> how can i go to vesa?
<Sir_Lewk> vesa will often not give you native resolutions
<hfmls> that's ok
<hfmls> all i want is to see clearly
<hfmls> lol
<Sir_Lewk> what sort of graphics card do you have?
<Sir_Lewk> there is probably a better driver than vesa I'd think
<hfmls> that's ok
<hfmls> i dont play games
<hfmls> this is only to see mails
<hfmls> it's a pentium III700 128 ram
<hfmls> with a shitty graphics card
<hfmls> with the current settings colors are ok but image is kinda trimbled
<hfmls> with vesa used to work ok but i formated it
<hfmls> how can i see if it is using vesa?
<hfmls> or how can i make it use vesa?
<Sir_Lewk> I'm not entirely sure, haven't actually used ubuntu myself for a while ;)
<Sir_Lewk> try checking what /etc/X11/xorg.conf says
<Sir_Lewk> /var/log/Xorg.0.log may contain useful info as well
<favro> hfmls: try   sudo displayconfig-gtk   in a terminal
<hfmls> ok
<hfmls> and then
<favro> hfmls: it should let you choose vesa as a driver afaik
<hfmls> it shows to choose resolution and kind of monitor
<ethana2> I have Ubuntu 8.04.1 with gnome and xfce installed..  is there any way I can use xfce panel applets in gnome?
<ethana2> rather, in gnome-panel
<favro> hfmls: then   gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and add   Driver  "vesa"   to the device section
<JuanTelez> hi all? What is the name to run Terminal?
<JuanTelez> the path to the bin
<Odd-rationale> terminal
<Odd-rationale>  /usr/bin/terminal
<JuanTelez> Odd-rationale: thanks
<hfmls> brb
<JuanTelez> I was trying to run it from ALT+F2 but I'cant
<JuanTelez> but now I mark the option run in a terminal, and it works haha
<JuanTelez> other n00b question
<JuanTelez> I can't get rid of the Oreange calendar at start up
<JuanTelez> how can't I uninstall it?
<Odd-rationale> JuanTelez: do you have the orage plugin on your panel?
<JuanTelez> no
<Odd-rationale> JuanTelez: checked autostarted applications?
<JuanTelez> Odd-rationale: yeap
<JuanTelez> and, Terminal doesn't open completly, if I make ALT+F2
<JuanTelez> it opens the program but i get no promt
<Odd-rationale> i gtg eat... bbl
<JuanTelez> c ya Odd-rationale and thank!
<JuanTelez> *thanks
<jdwpom> Morning all - anybody want to answer an easy one?
<favro> jdwpom: I guess no-one will speak up 'till they know what you're calling easy...
<jdwpom> A good point.
<jdwpom> I'm curious as to what happens when you try doing things like installing new hardware - specifically a graphics carf
<jdwpom> *card
<jdwpom> Being an ex-windows user, what I *want* to hear is 'you plug it in, linux'll detect it, find drivers, install them and make your day without anything complicated needed.  What I'm expecting is something involving the phrase 'recompile your kernel' which scares me.
<favro> jdwpom: X is supposed to automatically configure for the card in hardy so a new card "should" be a non issue
<jdwpom> Do weird things happen involving removal of old, unused drivers at all, or can I stop being paranoid that I'm about to break my system...
<favro> jdwpom: worse case is you'll have 640x480 resolution or it want start the graphics and will need to edit xorg.conf
<jdwpom> *eyetwitch*
<favro> hehe
<jdwpom> What can I say, editing system files still scares em
<jdwpom> *me
<favro> jdwpom: you have to be accurate doing that - computers are dumb
<jdwpom> Then the next question is, after inserting said graphics card (I don't even know what it is/if it'll be better or worse than what I've already got.  Spare parts make experimentation fun) and finding it to be worthless (a very real possibility) will unplugging and rebooting dig up the old drivers again?
<jdwpom> (Obviously, most of this isn't happening while the power isn't on.)
<favro> jdwpom: again it "should" ...
<favro> some are lucky some not
<jdwpom> Well, to paraphrase, are drivers handled in the same way on an installed system as they are during the install?  (In other words, if I'm using a driver that the installation found, will it find it again)
<favro> jdwpom: again it "should" ... it is new and still needs work imho
<jdwpom> Okie doke.  I'll do some backing up and see what ahppens.
<jdwpom> Thanks a bundle :D
<favro> sorry I couldn't be more positive about it...
<Genelyk> midori  browser  version 0.0.18  ,
<Genelyk> in web is 0.0.21 T_T
<nubuntu> guys i am trying to replace a gif file within my magento config.  the new gif is on the desktop, and i have to get it to: var/www/magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images/________
<nubuntu> could someone please help me get a .gif file moved from my desktop to an image file?
<rcscomp> nubuntu: ??
<rcscomp> a gif is an image file
<Odd-rationale> nubuntu: you could use the cp command: cp ~/Desktop/image.gif /path/to/destination
<Odd-rationale> if you need root priviledges, add sudo...
<nubuntu> Odd-rationale: today someone had given me this command that *din't* work:  cp image.gif var/www/magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images/logo.gif  where logo.gif is the file i want to replace
<Rakeer> sudo cp
<Odd-rationale> and forgot the / infront of var
<Rakeer> indeed.
<Odd-rationale> /var/www/magento/skin/frontend/default/default/images/logo.gif
<nubuntu> i wonder if i tried that today ... lemme try it now
<nubuntu> Odd-rationale: and Rakeer , i think *maybe* i got it,, gotta figure out how to get back to the frontend to see if its rendering ... thanks
<nubuntu> Odd-rationale: i haven't gotten to a frontend view yet, but i looked in the filesys and the new logo is there ... with the same 'old' name of logo.gif, which is fine, although i thought i was renaming it with the command you gave me.  anyways, that was a breakthrough for me, thanks again :)
<nubuntu> breakthrough meaning my first 'cp'
<JinKazama> hi all
<JinKazama> how to delete files and folders from external HD . they are from Windows and now gives me that error :
<JinKazama> rm: cannot remove `adr.WAB': Read-only file system
<wols> JinKazama: what filesystem driver?
<wols> if it's ntfs, you cannot write or delete on that partition at all
<wols> use ntfs3g instead if you want write access
<wols> ntfs3g > JinKazama
<JinKazama> I knant find ﻿ntfs3g here ...
<JinKazama> what is this ? :/
<JinKazama> I cannot resolve this problem. please some help :)
<JinKazama> wols: shall I have write access  if I make format this drive in FAT32 file system ?
<hacked```> guys
<hacked```> im running xubuntu live cd
<hacked```> but the thing is, how can i see my windows fs ?
<hacked```> (fat32 and ntfs for example)
<listdata> hacked: try sudo fdisk -l
<listdata> and also sudo blkid
<JinKazama> how to get the file system format to my externel hard drive ?
<favro> !ntfs-3g | JinKazama
<ubottu> JinKazama: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<claw> hello guys a friend of mine has bashed hist tasklist on desktop
<claw> no menu or anything
<claw> how i can fix that ?
<claw> done
<claw> runed xfce4-panel
<s0edh3> why does thunar freeze time to time?
<claw> try to reinstall it
<s0edh3> o_O
<Markopotamus> How do you run a program that's installed but not listed in the Applications menu?
<favro> Markopotamus: I start with    which "program"   in a terminal or type the path to it
<Markopotamus> ah I see
<Markopotamus> favro: perhaps what I really need is to start at square 1 with a newbies guide to terminal commands, the ubuntu file directory structure, etc... I have a feeling I'm just asking lots of dumb questions because I dont know what's going on.
<Markopotamus> favro: I didnt manage to get samba working last night :(
<favro> Markopotamus: I've never used it - what is giving you grief?
<favro> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<favro> Markopotamus: what was the program that didn't add an entry to the applications menu?
<Markopotamus> well it's probably just me being dumb, not knowing the right commands, but there was one bitwhere I had to edit a file using sudo, but just couldnt get it to open
<Markopotamus> favro: I thought I had a few other media programmes installed but they weren't listed. Now I'm wondering if they're actually just packages which are part of the installed applications I *can* see. Can't check now, this lil laptop doesnt like multitasking too much
<favro> Markopotamus: in linux case is important x11 is different to X11 as an example
<favro> k
<Markopotamus> favro: yes, I remember that ;)
<favro> Markopotamus: most apps end up in /usr/bin - if you think you have something looking in there is a good start
<Markopotamus> right
<Markopotamus> favro: right now samba is the thing I wanna get working
<favro> Markopotamus: what's holding you up?
<Markopotamus> favro: ok, well Im looking at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently " Mounting unprotected "guest" network folders"
<Markopotamus> favro: I've created my folder...
<Markopotamus> favro: but I cant seem to edit the /etc/fstab file
<favro> Markopotamus: does   gksu mousepad /etc/fstab   in a terminal not let you?
<Markopotamus> favro: It does! See, I just didn't know to do that ;)
<favro> Markopotamus: ok :)
<favro> !sudo | Markopotamus
<ubottu> Markopotamus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Markopotamus> favro: thanks
<favro> np
<Markopotamus> favro: Incidentally, I keep getting an error saying "sudo: unable to resolve host <computer name>"
<Markopotamus> erm... by <computer name> I think I mean the name for the root account, or the first name that was asked for on instalation
<favro> !hostname | Markopotamus
<ubottu> Markopotamus: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Markopotamus> ah ok
<Markopotamus> so it's likely that they don't currently match?
<Markopotamus> favro: so - sudo mousepad /etc/hostname or gksu mousepad /etc/hostname ?
<favro> Markopotamus: yep - check the two files then set it in terminal
<favro> Markopotamus: I would just browse to them first
<favro> see that both are the same
<Markopotamus> hmm. well they're not
<favro> Markopotamus: then gksu mousepad /etc/hostname
<favro> Markopotamus: make it the same as /etc/hosts and set in terminal
<Markopotamus> favro: what do you mean "set it in termnal" ?
<favro> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname
<Markopotamus> aaah
<favro> :)
<Markopotamus> favro: so what I've got in /etc/hosts is 127.0.0.1 localhost  127.0.1.1 <host name>.<something>
<Markopotamus> favro: is it ok to just makesure <host name> matches what's in /etc/hostname ?
<favro> Markopotamus: there's other stuff that uses /etc/hosts - best to change /etc/hostname imo
<Markopotamus> right
<Markopotamus> so.. erm. Right. For the hostname thingy, in a terminal I'm typing "sudo hostname <a hostname>" or what?
<Markopotamus> or litterally just "hostname <a hostname>" ?
<Markopotamus> ( favro: )
<favro> Markopotamus: so /etc/hostname will have as it's only entry  <hostname> from 127.0.1.1 <host name>.<something>
<favro> I've got no idea what <something> could be...
<Markopotamus> favro: it should be there though, right?
<favro> Markopotamus: I've got no <something> in my /etc/hosts
<Markopotamus> favro: right now /etc/hostname has as its only entry <hostname>
<Markopotamus> and that's it
<favro> Markopotamus: type   hostname   in a terminal
<favro> Markopotamus: is it the same as in /etc/hosts?
<Markopotamus> <hostname> is the same, yes, but in hosts it has .<something> on the end
<favro> and what does the terminal output say?
<Markopotamus> favro: just says the hostname
<Markopotamus> favro: (the right one)
<favro> Markopotamus: you shouldn't have the sudo error now
<Markopotamus> ah groovy
<Markopotamus> favro: argh, no, it's still there
<favro> Markopotamus: so with /etc/fstab edited does the samba bit work?
<favro> k
<favro> Markopotamus: can you copy/paste the one line in /etc/hosts with the <something> in it?
<Markopotamus> k
<Markopotamus> it's safe to past that info, right?
<Markopotamus> *paste
<favro> one line yes
<Markopotamus> 127.0.1.1 criter.Ady
<favro> Markopotamus: so that is hostname.domain then? - that's the <something> .Ady?
<Markopotamus> yes, I think so
<favro> I'd remove the .Ady if it isn't part of your hostname and try again
<Markopotamus> ooooh I know something I've done wrong
<Markopotamus> I got this line wrong in fstab //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<favro> 0.o
 * Markopotamus removes .Ady
<Markopotamus> favro: *ouch*  warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Markopotamus> mount error: could not find target server. TCP name Panglos/share not found
<Markopotamus> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<favro> Markopotamus: sounds like you have to name the windows comp in /etc/hosts - I'll have a quick google
<Markopotamus> ah, I just did something to my windows PC to make sure the dirrectory matched and now I have a new error
<Markopotamus> but it still says  warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<favro> Markopotamus: gksu mousepad /etc/fstab   go to the end of the last line - hit enter - save and close
<Markopotamus> favro: where'd I be without you :\
<favro> hehe :)
<Markopotamus> favro: Right! so... now the error is Permision denied. Hmm.
<Markopotamus> the folder I made to root, can't do anything with it.
<favro> with mount -a?
<Markopotamus> yeah
<Markopotamus> what's the path to something on the desktop? /home/username/desktop/folder ?
<favro> sudo chown -Rv Markopotamus:Markopotamus /path/to/mountpoint
<favro> ~/Desktop
<Markopotamus> aaah
<Markopotamus> hrm. Still permission deinied
<wols> Markopotamus: what are you mounting exactly?
<Markopotamus> wols: just a folder. I want this Xubuntu laptop to talk to  my Windows XP PC
 * Markopotamus has to go but will be back
<Markopotamus> cheers for the help again, favro
<Markopotamus> What'd be the best way to get the java working in Hardy Heron?
<cody-somerville> Markopotamus, how is it not working?
<Markopotamus> cody-somerville: I can't run a jnlp file
 * Markopotamus is looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java right now
<cody-somerville> Try install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cody-somerville> *installing
<Markopotamus> Oo, is that accessible through Add/Remove applications?
<Markopotamus> Yes, I see it is
<jimmy_birer> hey1 someone can give me alternate cd adress?(link of iso)
<cody-somerville> jimmy_birer, for what release?
<cody-somerville> Markopotamus, :)
<jimmy_birer> 8.04
<cody-somerville> http://xubuntu.org/get
<jimmy_birer> noooooooo
<jimmy_birer> i want the link of iso
<jimmy_birer> not html page!
<jimmy_birer> because puppy crashes
<cody-somerville> Is that the same guy that was trolling here yesterday?
<Markopotamus> cody-somerville: Yeh.
<Markopotamus> ﻿sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre \o/ It works.
<Markopotamus> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Woo> Is it possible to set up raid 0 for my two hard drives here just as easy as I can in Windows?
<march> hi
<favro> mark!raid | Woo
<favro> oops
<favro> !!raid | Woo
<ubottu> Woo: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
 * cody-somerville notes that he needs folks to test Alpha 4 candidate and report to iso testing tracker! :-)
<Woo> Right, so there is no simple wizard I can run to make it?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> how can i clean my system of loose packages that are not used, because of uninstalled software?
<vidd> Ben_Cs, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<vidd> the --purge gets rid of config files too
<Ben_Cs> vidd: is it the same as autoremovable in synaptic? cause in synaptic it lists packages that are autoremovable but i seem to use them.
<Ben_Cs> well, i tr, thanks
<Woo> Can I set up two disks to the same mount point so I can combine their storage?
<vidd> Ben_Cs, i dont use synaptic....so i cant answer that'
<pleia2> Woo: no, it doesn't work like that
<pleia2> Woo: look into LVM
<Woo> lvm?
<favro> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<pleia2> or do a google search for "combine disks lvm" or somesuch
<pleia2> there are lots of instructions out there
<Woo> i am a newbie
<pleia2> combining disks is not a simple task, it takes a bit of work
<cody-somerville> NOTICE: IF you'd like to help the Xubuntu developer team, please feel free to help test the candidate images for the upcoming Intrepid Alpha 4. Everything you need to do so can be found at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all :-)
<Woo> i just want a a raid 0
<Woo> what is the easiest way i can do it with minimum reading?
<Ben_Cs> vidd: if i continue using this cleanup method, will my xubuntu stay clean and not need reinstall? (i.e. windows needs clean reinstall every some time)
<cody-somerville> Woo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<vidd> Ben_Cs, that should be fairely accurate\
<Woo> i don't want to boot with it
<vidd> i cannot guarentee you will never need a reinstall....but not nearly as often
<Woo> i just want my two new hard drives to list as one
<Woo> that guide covers booting and installing
<pleia2> Woo: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/04/27/managing-disk-space-with-lvm.html?page=2 might be helpful, but as I already said - this isn't a simple thing, it's going to take some work
<Woo> ok then i suggest "you" work on making it simpler
<Woo> in windows it's just a few clicks
<The-Kernel> Woo, in windows its inefficient and prone to failure.
<Woo> In Windows it just worked.
<The-Kernel> The only time I have ever seen a windows RAID is when it has failed
<Woo> Then you lack experience.
<Woo> Me or my friends have never had any problems with it.
<Woo> As end users.
<cody-somerville> Woo, Maybe you could work on improving the raid experience on Linux if you're interested in it :-)
<cody-somerville> Woo, You have to remember that the folks here are all end users as well and if they don't use raid themselves it might be difficult to do that work you're requesting of them.
<Woo> Lol, I can't program anything without knowing how this all works in the first place :P
<jdwpom> *Newbie Talking* Isn;t this an lvm issue?*
<jdwpom> *Newbie talking* forget I spoje, after more reading
<jdwpom> *spke
<jdwpom> *kinda runk*
<jdwpom> *drunkk
<jdwpom> *fuckit
<The-Kernel> Uh...ok!
<stevenw> WIN!
<cody-somerville> :/
<stevenw> cody does not approve...
<stevenw> hey cody now that you're on...
 * cody-somerville runs.
<stevenw> i put xub on my friend's laptop
<cody-somerville> :-)
<cody-somerville> woot
<stevenw> LOL
<stevenw> the screen blanks every couple of minutes
<stevenw> about 5-10 if i don't move the mouse
<cody-somerville> I think thats called the screensaver ;p
<stevenw> no screensavers, not locking screen when computer is idle
<cody-somerville> Right
<cody-somerville> It is just the screen blacking out
<cody-somerville> Look in power settings
<stevenw> when i wiggle mouse, cursor appears
<stevenw> but it will not show X
 * cody-somerville needs people with amd64 computers to help test Intrepid Alpha 4 : - )
<stevenw> if i alt-ctrl-F(number) then back to F7 it works
<cody-somerville> weird
<cody-somerville> Sounds like an X bug to me.
<The-Kernel> cody-somerville I'll do it :P
<cody-somerville> :D
<The-Kernel> I just lost my job so....
<The-Kernel> why not!
<cody-somerville> : O
<stevenw> okay it's just a bug i guess
<stevenw> it's just frustrating
<cody-somerville> I imagine.
<cody-somerville> Can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log?
<cody-somerville> Also dmesg | tail
<stevenw> okay
<stevenw> where is Xorg.0.log?
<stevenw> i am pastebinning dmesg
<cody-somerville>  /srv/log/
<cody-somerville> erm
<cody-somerville>  /var/log
<stevenw> okay
<stevenw> no installed viewer capable of displaying....
<stevenw> nevermind LOL
<stevenw> pastebin.com/m4485ad7f
<stevenw> is that it?
<cody-somerville> tail messages
<stevenw> not at bottom?
<cody-somerville> hmm?
<stevenw> dmesg | tail is at line 736 i think
<cody-somerville> yes
<cody-somerville> can you tail /var/log/messages
<stevenw> okay..
<cody-somerville> :]
<stevenw> err exactly how to do that {n00b}
<stevenw> LOL trying to put xub on other people's comps and it's the little things that are a challenge LMAO
<cody-somerville> type: tail /var/log/messages
<stevenw> k
<stevenw> okay pastebin.com/m7a01eeee
<Woo> is there any easy to configure ftp server (like filezilla) you recomend?
<vidd> Woo, proftpd is simple enough
<vidd> IMO
<The-Kernel> yeah it is
<vidd> Woo, the only configuration i did was to lock users into their home directories (remove on #)
<vidd> *one
<cody-somerville> stevenw, I guess you'll need to speak with someone from the X team.
<cody-somerville> stevenw, I don't see anything suspicious.
<stevenw> really?
<stevenw> that's so weird LOL
<Woo> I followed this guide. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<Woo> hjemmeserver@hjemmeserver:~$ sudo mount -a
<Woo> sudo: unable to resolve host hjemmeserver
<Woo> mount: unknown filesystem type ''
<Woo> hjemmeserver@hjemmeserver:~$
<Woo> What is wrong?
<cody-somerville> Woo, please pastebin /etc/hosts
<Rakeer> http://www.xubuntu.com/news/hardy/ports
<Rakeer> Should I chaneg EVERY entry in my sources file to reflect that address?
<cody-somerville> I think the instructions are pretty clear :-]
<Rakeer> the article has some typos I think...not sure...
<Woo> What should I type in the terminal for that, cody?
<cody-somerville> Woo, cat /etc/hosts
<Woo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43369/
<Rakeer> im confused...do i just switch ever us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/?
<Rakeer> will a find/replace be adequate?
<cody-somerville> yup
<cody-somerville> you'll also want to upgrade to hardy, I believe
<Myrtti> cody-somerville: cat /etc/hosts
<Myrtti> äh
<Myrtti> Woo: cat /etc/hosts
<Myrtti> >-|
<Woo> nevermind i just did /mount /dev/sdb1 and so
<Rakeer> cody-somerville: I'm on 7.10 hardy already...using psXubuntu
<Rakeer> ;P
<cody-somerville> 8.04 is hardy
<Rakeer> don't want to upgrade but it does seem some of my stuff in repos im getting is outdated...
<Rakeer> er..
<Rakeer> whats the kernel version?
<Myrtti> lsb_release -a
<Odd-rationale> uname -a
<Rakeer> ah ok 7.04 feisty
<Rakeer> my uname -a is
<Rakeer> Linux PS3 2.6.24 #1 SMP Thu Jan 31 16:25:19 JST 2008 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<Rakeer> will it cause me problems to change the sources on my kernel?
<Woo> hmm this is ackward
<Woo> i marked text in the terminal, started typing
<Woo> and it didn't replace the marked text
<vidd> Woo, that is correct
<vidd> the terminal is not a text editor
<vidd> highlighting will allow you to copy, but not replace
<Woo> why does it not recognize ctrl v? that's irritating
<vidd> it is ctrl+alt+v
<Woo> why the alt, isn't ctrl + v faster?
<vidd> you can also go into the settings to change that default behavour
<stevethefiddle> By default it's Ctrl+Alt+V but you can change it
<vidd> Woo, how do you figure its faster?
<vidd> its still on set of keys
<Woo> hmm, nevermind it's not worth talking about. :)
<Odd-rationale> also, shift+insert
<Woo> i can't seem to mount my disk. i have double checked the file system (ext3) is at /dev/sdc1.
<stevethefiddle> Anyone use WINE?
<Odd-rationale> Woo: what command did you try?
<Woo> in fstab it is called this /dev/sdc1 /home/hjemmeserver/seed-disk2
<Woo>  /mount/dev/sdc1
<Woo> mount*
<Woo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43377/
<Woo> When I browse to the folder I see fee space 35gb, no lost+found folder. It's suppose to be 1gb free there
<Rakeer> Myrtti: Any idea if security addresses get some kind of update?
<Rakeer> I get a lot of these strings: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/feisty/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Woo> Maybe if I try a reboot...
<Myrtti> http://security.ubuntu.com is certainly a valid address
<Rakeer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43379/  thats my sources.list after I updated...everyhting look ok?
<Rakeer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43381/   heres what my terminal output after I ran sudo apt-get update
<cody-somerville> Right
<cody-somerville> You *have* to upgrade to Hardy if you want further updates.
<stevethefiddle> Using WINE: "Browse C:\ Drive" throws up error "Failed to open URL "~/.wine/drive_c". The URL "~/.wine/drive_c" is not supported. Anyone else have this problem, or know how to fix it?
<vidd> Woo, I believe the reason you are seeing more space is becuase you are mounting it inside your home directory....it may be including the free space in your /home partition as well
<vidd> Woo, maybe you should set fstab to mount the partition as /seed-disk2
<Woo> vidd: /home/hjemmeserver/sed-disk has no problems
<Woo> God.. Can someone kill the idiots that runs mopeds without mufflers? =/
<ozkugh> lol
<Woo> does anyone want a tux here?
<Woo> i have two stuffed toys
<cody-somerville> Woo, please see #xubuntu-offtopic for idle chit-chat :-)
<Woo> ok. do you have any idea why my disk won't mount?
<cody-somerville> Whats the output of sudo lshw?
<Woo> how do i mark all?
<Woo> it doesn't respond to ctrl a
<Woo> http://pastebin.com/d17673930
<nubuntu> i have too many pics and files i save temporarily to the desktop, and i noticed that if i try to save a new screenshot or anything to it, the grid doesn't readjust and make room for it.  where does it go?  also, how do i make each of the four desktops separate?  so that what is on one does not persist to the others?  i remeber seeing a button for that *somewhere* but i can't find it now.
<vidd> nubuntu, the desktop will not show items that dont "fit"....but they will still be there in the ~/Desktop folder
 * cody-somerville is off to a dentist appointment.
<vidd> My recomendation is to configure your system to download to someplace other than the desktop
<nubuntu> ahhhhh, ok.  what about the control for the other three desktops?
<vidd> ive never played around with that
<vidd> By the way....if you remove items from the desktop, the item that did not fit before will not "auto-arrange" for you
<nubuntu> ya, i noticed that too
<nubuntu> i wish i could remember where that setting for the desktops is
<vidd> you can either edit, or remove ~/.icon.screen0.rc to re-arrange
<vidd> the path is ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icon.screen0.rc
<vidd> try setting up a icon.screen1.rc etc to see if that will make a difference
<zOap> is there a program for creating xfce themes?
<Markopotamus> Can anyone help me get samba working, so I can share files between this xubuntu laptop and my Windows XP PC?
<Markopotamus> ﻿Every time I open the Shared Folders menu it says "Sharing Services are not installed - you need to instal at least either Samba or NFS in order to share your folders" Then there are two tick boxes to instal NFS and SMB. I click Install services but that same warning screen keeps coming back. This is wierd because Im pretty sure I did install Samba
<Woo> try rebooting
<Woo> it's not a standard answer in this case btw, sometimes it helps for this
<Markopotamus> but then what? It did this before the last time I rebooted :s
<Markopotamus> Woo: me are confuse
<hajhouse> i'm having poor performance with with firefox 3 on xubunty hardy. after some time browsing, the firefox process starts using 100% cpu and seems to freeze (window stops updating); it doesn't become usable again even after many minutes.
 * Markopotamus nudges favro in an emploring manner
<Woo> Markopotamus: It sucks, I know.
<Woo> I was quite annoyed about this when I set up my box.
<Woo> I had a similar thing.
<Markopotamus> Woo: Hehe, cheers for feeling my pain.
<Markopotamus> Woo: Mind you, part of my pain is just straight forward newbie embarasment at not knowing more than I do about what I'm doing.
<Woo> I'm a newbie as well
<Woo> right now it won't let me have more than one connection to the box. this means if i have one transfer running, i can't even mark something when browsing it in windows explorer without the transfer stopping.
<Markopotamus> Wow. That's frustrating.
<Woo> also when i stream stuff from it it stops streaming after 2-3 secs sometimes, i have to stop the video and try again. usually it works after 1-2 times
<vidd> just out of curiosity....who much ram y'all got?
<Woo> on what computer?
<vidd> the one with the firefox memory issue'
<Woo> we don't all (y'all) have it, do we?
<Markopotamus> On this one? 192 MB. On my other one, 2gb
<vidd> does the 2gb one have the same issue>?
<Markopotamus> WHOOPS
<Markopotamus> sorry. Erm. GLEE! It works. They're now talking.
<Markopotamus> I'm looking at the contents of a shared dirrectory on my other computer in a terminal window. Huzzar.
 * Markopotamus can smell victory! It's nearly working.
<Woo> Linux: It just works, eh? :P
<Markopotamus> woo: well, don't want to speak toooo soon ;)
<Markopotamus> Oh HAIL YUS. WORKAGE. EL VICTOIRE!
<Markopotamus> Thankyou for putting up with me, all
<Woo> what did you do?
<Markopotamus> Heh. Went into the package manager and installed everything I could see relating to Samba
<Woo> ^^
<Markopotamus> then went back to the Shared Folders dir and made a new folder. Which worked without complaint this time. Then had a look in a terminal using smbclient and suddenly I could see stuff on my Windows PC
<Markopotamus> Ran over to the Windows PC and presto, it can see my shared folder :)
<hajhouse> vidd: if you were referring to me, it's not a memory issue with firefox. much ram remains free while cpu usage goes to 100%.
<Markopotamus> Hmm. Any idea how I could grant my windows PC permision to write stuff on this computer?
<vidd> Markopotamus, who owns the share directory?
<Markopotamus> Umm. What's the console command to 'get' a whole dirrectory rather than just a file?
<Markopotamus> The respective accounts on either computer I suppose.
<Markopotamus> vidd: ^^ I think
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365770
<vidd> Markopotamus, did that link help
<Markopotamus> vidd: still looking at it actually.
<Markopotamus> vidd: thanks - Im starting to slow down now though. Been a long day.
<Markopotamus> Incidentally, vidd, could you tell me the command to transfer a whole dirrectory rather than just a file?
<vidd> i was looking for that myself last week
<vidd> i didnt get an answer
<Markopotamus> yerk. That's not good
<vidd> i ended up using an ftp client (gftp)
<Markopotamus> oh noes
<Markopotamus> Man, I really need a GUI for this samba buisness
<vidd> install it....use....then uninstall --purge it
<vidd> no muss, no huff, no fuss
<vidd> =]
<Markopotamus> vidd: erm... trying it, not entirely clear how to make it work accross the network though
<vidd> make what work across a network?
<Markopotamus> gFTP
<Markopotamus> brb
<vidd> its easy
<vidd> set the hostname as the ip address of the server
<greenman> Hi, anyone around `notes the sparsely populated channel
<vidd> hello greenman
<vidd> this is sparse? i call it "uncrowded"! =]
<Markopotamus> vidd: t'aint working
<vidd> gftp?
<Markopotamus> yeah
<vidd> is gftp installed?
<Markopotamus> yes
<Markopotamus> ... ;)
<vidd> ok....which machine is the ftp server?
<Markopotamus> Erm. The windows PC
<vidd> and do you know its local ip?
<Markopotamus> yus
<vidd> set that as the hostname
<vidd> do you know the FTP username and password?
<Markopotamus> FTP username and password? If it's anything other than the account username and password for the accounts on either computer then I've no idea.
<vidd> well.....when you ftp'd to the windows machine in cli....what did you use?
<greenman> vidd: uncrowded works.  :)
<greenman> Hello.  I have xubuntu, and I seem to have lost my top and bottom bars, not quite sure how to get them back.  I don't remember changing any settings to get rid of them.  Any suggestions?
<Markopotamus> vidd: I've never used ftp between these computers ;s
<vidd> Markopotamus, when you set up the ftp server on the windows machine, you needed to create a user account with a password
<vidd> at least, you should have
<Markopotamus> hmm ok.
<vidd> my recomendation would be to set the ftp server up on the linux box, and use filezilla to ftp in and out
<Markopotamus> Wouldn't I need to instal extra software to do that? apache or something?
<vidd> just an ftp server like proftpd
<Markopotamus> hrm. I wonder if smartftp would work
<Markopotamus> heeeey
<Markopotamus> awsome
<Markopotamus> recurse, prompt, mget <directory>
<Markopotamus> works \o/
<Markopotamus> Result! Not a pretty result. Not a user friendly result, but never the less... lots and lots of stuff is now transfering from meh windows PC to this one.
<zynergi> a server with a 10mbps port is going to have a maximum upload speed of 1000KB/s, right?
<greenman> Anyone got anything for my question?
<cody-somerville> greenman, press alt+f2
<cody-somerville> and type in: xfce4-panel
<cody-somerville> and hit return
<greenman> Cool.  Is glad to have that back.  What got rid of it?  Will it start auto next time I login?
<vidd> sorry greenman i was on a call @ work =]
<vidd> greenman, it probably just crashed, and should reload
<greenman> vidd: that's fine.  :)
<greenman> Well, I've restarted since I lost it, that's why I ask.  But since it's going now it should start when I restart?
<vidd> it depends....
<vidd> when you restart, do you save your session?
<greenman> vidd: It never asks, I just click the door, and then the shut down button
<vidd> there is a check box
<greenman> vidd: I'll look for it next time I shutdown
<greenman> well got to go.  Thanks for fixin' me up.
<vidd> is google chrome available in the repo's?
<greenman> I've heard it's all kinds of buggy
<vidd> oh...then ill wait
<greenman> vidd: I don't have it yet, I've just heard from a few who do.  :)
<vidd> i had a customer want help with it
<greenman> well, if you wanna get it, I wouldn't say no, the bugs were little things like not doing frames right, and a little css hiccups.  It's bound to be better than IE...  `S`
 * vidd dont use M$ products if at all possible
<greenman> same here.  `S`
<thinkmassive> are you talking about Chrome?
<thinkmassive> I walked in late
<thinkmassive> I'm running Vista in a VirtualBox VM and I'd like to set it up for other Linux users at my office, but I'd like to make it so my desktop icons and panel are restricted to one display
<thinkmassive> has anyone done this?
<thinkmassive> that's Linux desktop on one display, vm on another, just to clarify
<Mannequin> ﻿hi. On a XUbuntu 8.04.1 almost-fresh install, if computer stays inactive for a few minutes, the screensaver is activated (as expected)
<Mannequin> but then, if it stays inactive a few minutes more, it goes to a flickering  black screen and I can't go back
<Mannequin> (the only way to have my computer back is restarting X, but then, I lose my works)
<favro> Mannequin: does it happen if you use a blank screen instead of animated screensaver?
<Mannequin> favro: haven't tested. How could I set it so I can do the test?
<xaer0> hello
<favro> Mannequin: applications-system settings  would be the first place I'd look :)
<xaer0> ... my xubuntu is getting sick :(
<xaer0> compiz, emerald, and AWM are working correctly.. and my system is hangs on shutdown/reboot
<Mannequin> favro: thanks. At least, doing a screensaver preview (both blank screen and animated/3d screensavers), the issue isn't triggered
<Mannequin> it seems more related to a power management issue
<favro> Mannequin: you did say it took some minutes...
<xaer0> compiz and emerald aren't loading correctly.. and i have to manually start "gnome-screensaver" on log-in
<Mannequin> favro: yes, I should keep  my hands aways a few minutes :)
<favro> xaer0: try in #compiz-fusion
<Mannequin> ﻿the computer stays inactive -> goes to screen saver
<Mannequin> then, the computer still inactive -> stand-by?
<xaer0> the only why compiz and emerald work is if i ask Compiz-Icon to restart the WM on every log-in and restart
<Mannequin> I will do the test, and then come back and report
<favro> luck :)
<xaer0> well my xubuntu still hangs on shutdown and restart
<Mannequin> favro: looking at the Power Management options, it seems to be probably related to the "Put display to sleep when inactive for 40 minutes". I will try lowering it to speed up my test
<xaer0> this has all got to be a Debian or Xubuntu problem. OpenSUSE 11 (KDE) or Fedora 9 (Gnome) doesnt have this much problems
<Guest61855> ok, tested, even using a blank screen as screen saver, when xubuntu "puts the screen to sleep", X craches
<Guest61855> crashes, and it never comes back
<favro> Mannequin: check the X log in /var/log - I would do    cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE  in a terminal as a start
<Mannequin_2> favro: I will... but... in the meanwhile, this happened:
<Mannequin_2> i started typing ctrl+alt+f1 (f2, etc) until I get a console to run the command you suggested
<favro> Mannequin_2: does ctrl+alt+F2 get you a login prompt
<Mannequin_2> and of course, i also tried ctrl + alt + f7, and it seems to bring back my panels/desktop with all my windows
<Mannequin_2> :)
<favro> k
<Mannequin_2> I will trying to reproduce it, because I don't like this workaround of hitting ﻿ (several times) ctrl+alt+f7 to bring my desktop back
<favro> so all your open windows are still open? - that's better...
<Mannequin_2> (i can also try setting "Put display to sleep" to "Never", but again, it's just a workaround)
<Mannequin_2> yes, the windows are still open. I'm about to try again (X "crashed").
<Mannequin_2> ok, this is weird: ctrl+alt+f[1-6] doesn't do anything while my screen is flickering and totally black
<Mannequin_2> but ctrl+alt+f7 brings back my desktop, all windows open, etc
<favro> hmmm
<Mannequin> I'm here too :)
<favro> Mannequin: is there a setting in screensaver "to wake on mouse/keyboard"?
<Mannequin_2> favro: I put the output of the Xorg.0.log here:
<Mannequin_2> http://pastebin.com/m3e83781e
<favro> Mannequin_2: seems the touchpad isn't set up so X might be having issues with input from it
<cancu> hi.. i want to know which are xubuntu requirements... can anyone tell me?
<favro> Mannequin_2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<cancu> To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk.
<cancu> Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.
<Mannequin_2> favro: thanks, I will try (re)configuring X
<Mannequin_2> favro: ah, thanks for the link too
<cancu> i have 128mb .. will it work? :S
<favro> :)
<favro> cancu: you'll need the alternate cd but yes it'll work
<favro> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cancu> why the alternate?
<favro> cancu: it is not a live cd so needs less resources like mem
<cancu> but does it have a nice gui ?? :) ive never installed ubuntu without live-cd _S
<favro> cancu: it looks more basic but if you read carefully it is straight forward
<cancu> ok.. ill download both cds and try :)
<cancu> thanks
<favro> np :)
<xaer0> emerald + compiz fixed.. thanks for the channel referal
<xaer0> okay next up... Unable to eject "drive": cannot spawn /usr/bin/eject
<xaer0> "unable to eject "drive": Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL"
<xaer0> weird errors o_~ things i havent seen before.. been a xubuntu user since 6.10
<xaer0> anyone? i tired Gparted.. and ever since then this error has popped up with my removable drives
#xubuntu 2008-09-05
<ron_o> yada yada, trying # gdmflexiserver --xnest    ..... everything works well except the "nested" window is buggy and then just quits...
<jeriko> 'lo
<ron_o> I'd like to get Xnest to work under a different name.
<ron_o> *a parallel login
<jeriko> does anyone know how to get rid of the restricted drivers icon in the system tray?
<jeriko> dunno is "system tray" is the right term
<ron_o> on your panel?
<jeriko> yea
<ron_o> right click on it..
<ron_o> anything?
<jeriko> nothing...
<jeriko> it's the most useless icon
<ron_o> is it on your panel?
<jeriko> ya
<jeriko> next to the clock
<jeriko> where active applets are
<ron_o> weird.. don't know. Sorry.
<jeriko> hrm
 * jeriko grinds teeth
<ron_o> I can right click on everything in my system tray and quit it if I like.
<jeriko> i can also, just not on the restricted drivers applet
<jeriko> tho the nm-applet won't doesn't give me option to quit
<jeriko> i only have nm-applet, pidgin, and this stupid restricted drivers
<ron_o> I think *ubuntu is telling you something.
<ron_o> it's telling you need to update something or d/l some app, like when you need to upgrade..
<jeriko> telling me to punch it in the face :p
<ron_o> "Most of the time, Ubuntu will detect the need to install a restricted driver automatically. You'll see a notification on the system tray asking you to review what drivers are to be installed, and Ubuntu will take care of downloading and installing them."
<ron_o> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<jeriko> no i have the restricted driver already loaded
<ron_o> well, go figure.
<jeriko> and system is up to date
<ron_o> it's fricking buggy. :)
<jeriko> i think it's new "feature" in 8.04
<jeriko> i don't remember the icon previously
<ron_o> ahh, well, that explains it.
<ron_o> 8.04 has some bugs..
<jeriko> i'm just not sure where to look to disable
<jeriko> since the applet doesn't seem to have context menu for right click
<ron_o> I ain't upgrading (maybe never) to 8xx just yet.
<ron_o> I don't think you can.
<jeriko> it's not so bad really
<jeriko> first time dist upgrade didn't break stuff for me
<ron_o> I really hate thinking about upgrading. I may just never do it.
<ron_o> just keep fricking updating apps and the hell with the upgrade...
<ron_o> but eventually I'll be left fricking behind; that's what I'm afraid of.
<jeriko> yea making big jumps is when stuff breaks usually
<jeriko> just take an image of your system before the upgrade
<ron_o> I"m not prepared to do that right now.
<ron_o> I've got bigger fish to fry. :)
<jeriko> i hear ya
<jeriko> i just made the jump to 8.04 on desktop this week
<{zEr0-x}> hi everybody!
<jeriko> 'lo
<{zEr0-x}> have anybody installed xubuntu on a pendrive?
<cody-somerville> yup
<{zEr0-x}> and how was it? did it run?
<bytor4232> {zEr0-x}: I installed xubuntu gutsy on a USB drive.  Worked great, since Xubuntu installs on less than 2 gigs.
<bytor4232> {zEr0-x}: Pen drive, I should say.  Cruiser micro.
<{zEr0-x}> bytor4232, wich tool did you use?
<bytor4232> {zEr0-x}: I just ran the installer.
<{zEr0-x}> no no, I mean, how did you do it? Directly install from the liveCD ?
<{zEr0-x}> sure
<{zEr0-x}> ?
<zoredache_> bytor4232: you  must be one of the fortunate few that it actually works for...  My BIOS didn't seem to like it when I tried installing that way
<{zEr0-x}> zoredache_ I guess is not the BIOS who dunnot allows you to install, maybe for boot
<^paradox^> ok ive screwed up and need some help
<xindo> i'm having a problem on a dell laptop with adjusting brightness by holding the fn key. Is there a way to adjust the sensitivity?
<^paradox^> ive managed to remove my applications menu in the top panel
<^paradox^> how do i put it back?
<bytor4232> right click on the panel
<bytor4232> ^paradox^: Right click on the panel
<bytor4232> ^paradox^: Click on "Add new item"
<^paradox^> yes
<bytor4232> ^paradox^: Then drag the "Xfce Menu" back to the panel.
<bytor4232> ^paradox^: You can rename it to "Applications" by right clicking on it and going to "Properties"
<^paradox^> ok but i dont know where it went
<bytor4232> ^paradox^: That "Applications" menu is the "Xfce Menu" which can be added to the panel via "Add New Item"
<^paradox^> whats it called in there?
<xindo> is there any way to configure a touch pad in xfce? or a command line way?
<^paradox^> is it launcher?
<^paradox^> oh i found it lol
<^paradox^> bytor4232: i need a little more help if u dont mind giving me hand
<^paradox^> :)
<slimjimflim> Hi.  Has anybody dealt with Hardy, possibly only 64 bit, not liking java and firefox 3?
<^paradox^> ok well thats one thing fixed
<^paradox^> in settings manager user interface i upped the font size and it now appears that the S in applications is half cut off by gray
<^paradox^> how can i fix so that one button doesnt look like it runs into another?
<xindo> try "move "
<xindo> right click and choose "move"
<^paradox^> apparently right clicking then clicking properties straightened it out
<^paradox^> i didnt change anything though
<slimjimflim> anybody?
<slimjimflim> ^^^
<xindo> never dealt with 64, there is some info in the ubuntu forum concerning getting it going though
<xaer0> hello
<^paradox^> theres a ubuntu channel on dalnet network as well
<^paradox^> u might try there too
<xaer0> anyone have a quick fix for "HAL Failure" on load?
<^paradox^> well now that everythings back to normal i gotta tell u im liking xubuntu
<xindo> yea, xfce is quick
<slimjimflim> hmm
<slimjimflim> i think i found another 'fix'
<slimjimflim> maybe this one will work
<^paradox^> and fun too when im not screwing it up
<xaer0> darn HAL
<xindo> easier to figure out than gnome for me
<^paradox^> i still have gnome, but id heard about much better speed so i thought id try it
<^paradox^> so xfce can run everything gnome can?
<xaer0> basically
<xaer0> i use AWN, Compiz, Amarok, Banshee, WINE
<xaer0> Emerald, Flock....
<xindo> thank so, certain things from gnome might require a few gnome libraries
<xaer0> xubuntu has to use GNOME libraries
<^paradox^> well if thats all its a good trade off
<xaer0> look at your process manager... has to use things like gnome-screensaver
<xindo> all the same ones?
<xindo> ah, ok
<^paradox^> i dont use a scrensaver
<^paradox^> i just turn off the monitor
<xaer0> well good to disable it so it doesnt use it
<xaer0> also uses gnome-power-management
<^paradox^> i just see a need for one
<^paradox^> dont
<xindo> i'd like one that pops up a few selected sysmons in a fullscreen display
<xaer0> some things in xubuntu use GNOME programs
<^paradox^> im new to linux. ive been using it about six months now
<^paradox^> ive found alot of great features i never had in windows
<xaer0> im some what relatively new...
<xaer0> used xubuntu and ubuntu back when 6.10
<xindo> yes, you can really control every little detail
<^paradox^> but i wasnt going to use vista
<xaer0> well i gotta try to get HAL working again
<xaer0> laters
<^paradox^> later
<^paradox^> vistas a damn mess if u ask me
<xindo> ha, yea, got it installed, still dual booting, but seriously considering linux only
<^paradox^> how in the hell mr softy gets away with charging $200 for useless cruft is beyond me
<xindo> addiction
<^paradox^> if more ppl could just try a few distros theyd quickly switch i believe
<^paradox^> and i dont mean those damndable live cds
<slimjimflim> ubuntu comes on a livecd
<slimjimflim> even xubuntu
<slimjimflim> i take it you've never used knoppix
<^paradox^> im sorry but until its installed on te hard drive it sucks
<slimjimflim> not true
<slimjimflim> there's a time and a place for everything
<^paradox^> not the os
<^paradox^> just the speed
<slimjimflim> have you ever tried to reset a password that you forgot?
<slimjimflim> even on xp?
<slimjimflim> livecds are great for that
<slimjimflim> and for data recovery
<^paradox^> ive got a great head for numbers and passwords. i havent run into that problem yet
<slimjimflim> or if your friend has some crappy ms distro and you wanna come over and surf the webz w/o waiting 1/2 hr. a page
<slimjimflim> it's only a matter of time
<^paradox^> lol yeh i guess so
<slimjimflim> point is, if you did, that would be the time and the place
<^paradox^> so what is knoppix?
<slimjimflim> livecds let people that have no clue about linux have a taste and see how fast it really is
<slimjimflim> knoppix is a distro specifically designed to fit on a cd
<slimjimflim> there's also knoppix std which is security-centered
<^paradox^> is it unix or linux or something different?
<slimjimflim> but don't expect all your audio/video stuff to work w/ that
<slimjimflim> linux
<slimjimflim> debian based iirc
<slimjimflim> yea it is
<^paradox^> but its very good for rescue purposes
<slimjimflim> so it's a lot like ubuntu, which is also debian based
<slimjimflim> yes
<slimjimflim> and since it gets copied to memory you can still add packages on the fly
<slimjimflim> they just disappear when you reboot, of course, but you can run a webserver ftp server w/e from it...it's a full fledged linux
<slimjimflim> say your dog steps on the wrong key and deletes your term paper....just get out your knoppix
<^paradox^> is it true that a unix used to cost like $1000
<^paradox^> ?
<slimjimflim> there have been proprietary versions
<slimjimflim> solaris used to be
<slimjimflim> hp-ux i think still is
<^paradox^> i only know a little about it
<slimjimflim> np
<^paradox^> i think at&t created unix like in early 70's
<slimjimflim> i don't mind helping
<slimjimflim> yea
<^paradox^> interesting facts
<^paradox^> i like watching different OSs
<^paradox^> ive been watching haiku and reactos
<^paradox^> reactos is very interesting
<slimjimflim> oss http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source#History
<^paradox^> not as an os for me
<slimjimflim> i'm not familiar with those
<^paradox^> but because it looks like theyre making a windows like operating system
<^paradox^> http://www.reactos.org/en/index.html
<^paradox^> http://www.haiku-os.org/
<^paradox^> haiku is supposedly an open source version of the Be operating system that went bankrupt
<^paradox^> reactos to my knowledge is a windows nt like os
<^paradox^> its funny though how reactos downplays linux
<^paradox^> but they are fun to watch
<^paradox^> when i read about reactos i cant understand exactly what it is theyre trying to achieve
<^paradox^> they give alot of details, but yet theyre vague about their ultimate goal
<^paradox^> can u make any sense of it?
<^paradox^> i read thar open source history
<^paradox^> its all very interesting
<zynergi> reactos?
<zynergi> simple
<zynergi> something that looks like windows that you don't have to buy/download/steal/rob your neighbor for
<zynergi> ;)
<slimjimflim> ^paradox^ didn't mean to leave you hangin, had some shit to take care of
<OmgItsAshark> hey guys i just downloaded the openoffice.tar.gz it is currently sitting on my desktop what is the command to install it??
<favro> OmgItsAshark: the one in the repos missing something you need?
<OmgItsAshark> what do you mean
<OmgItsAshark> i just downloaded the file and i dont know what to do with it now
<favro> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<favro> OmgItsAshark: ^^
<OmgItsAshark> thanks guys always wonderful and helpful
<favro> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<favro> OmgItsAshark: ^^
<OmgItsAshark> hahaha
<OmgItsAshark> thanks guy s
<OmgItsAshark> god im loving linux
<nbl> hello
<nbl> i just installed xubuntu
<nbl> and i found out one of my nic cards was not working because my MoBo was not pci 2.2, so i swap nics from another computer
<nbl> this time i know the nic is getting power but when i do ifconfig i dont see it
<nbl> lshw -C network, shows both my nics, but one is unclaimed
<favro> is it listed in the file /etc/network/interfaces?
<nbl> how do i claim it, with out reinstalling xubuntu again
<nbl> i dont think so, i will look
<nbl> no
<nbl> in that file it starts with auto lo
<nbl> iface lo inet loopback
<favro> then   gksu mousepad /etc/network/interfaces   and add an entry for it - call it eth1
<nbl> im very new to this concept, what is that i'm doing? and how should the file look?
<favro> you are editing a file graphically with admin rights - and the entry for the second nic should look like the entry for the first except it will be called eth1
<nbl> ok.... reboot?
<favro> no - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nbl> and why dont i see an entry for eth0 in that file
<favro> you should have auto lo and auto eth0 and auto eth1
<nbl> no auto eth0, but i'm getting no such devices for eth1 when i ran that
<favro> what does ifconfig show now?
<nbl> http://pastebin.com/m481e59cf
<favro> what does    sudo lshw | grep eth   tell you?
<nbl> favro: here is lspci and lshw
<nbl> http://pastebin.com/d7c41d15c
<favro> you get more info with sudo lshw
<nbl> little different then what you just said, hold on a sec
<favro> nbl: don't worry :)
<nbl> nothing about eth1
<nbl> so what do you think is wrong? not seated well in the PCI slot? Bad Drivers? IRQ conflitions?
<favro> lspci sees it so it's in the slot ok
<nbl> this is on an older pc that built from scratch parts,
<favro> try calling it eth2 instead
<nbl> i know both cards are good
<nbl> is it odd that i dont have eth0 in that file, yet it is still showing up in ifconfig
<favro> "There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth1.pid with pid 134519072" - makes me think try eth2
<favro> yeh - no eth0 in interfaces is strange
<nbl> same thing
<nbl> do you want to see that file, it is only 4 lines, so i cant imagine i screwed up too much, pluse this is a fresh install
<favro> hmmm
<ozkugh> i installed mysql-server, mysql php5 atd apache2, and all installed well, however it cannot open php files on the browser, it just asks me where i want to save the file
<ozkugh> any help?
<nbl> i added eth0 to that interfaces file along with eth1 and eth2/
<nbl> it renewed my connection on eth0 but could not find eth1 or eth2
<favro> well remove the eth2 entries for now
<favro> sounds like that nick card might need a module loaded
<nbl> i just switched cables, and same problem
<nbl> what does that mean? module loaded
<zoredache> it means the software needed to enable it isn't running or not available
<zoredache> ozkugh: did apache get restarted?
<zoredache> ozkugh: also make sure you installed libapache2-mod-php5
<favro> nbl: try ifconfig eth1 up then ifconfig to see if it worked
<nbl> i get an error of no such device
<zoredache> what type of network cards do you have?
<nbl> hmmm... kingstone i think is one
<nbl> they are both 10/100
<favro> nbl: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/debian-install-network-not-detected-110910/ - I'm reading this
<favro> not much around about your card
<zoredache> the link speed is far less important then the manufacturer/model/chipset information for the adapter
<nbl> zoredache: check this out http://pastebin.com/d7c41d15c
<nbl> i realy dont know to much about them, i just bought a new gigabit rosewell with WOL for this computer, but after installing xubuntu i came to find out that the card is pci 2.2 and will not work with my pci 2.1 slot
<zoredache> hmm... and the 172.28.64.128 address is assigned to the working card?
<nbl> so i swaped the card with another computer, did not realy glanced at the name
<nbl> yes
<nbl> that is on one of my eth cards
<zoredache> do a 'lsmod | tulip' and see if anything shows up...
<zoredache> try running 'modprobe tulip' and then running ifconfig
<nbl> if you dont mind can you explain what that is and what it does so i can learn a little bit more about the linux world
<zoredache> lsmod tells you want drivers are loaded...  modprobe will try and load a driver.  tulip is the driver that I think may be needed for the LNE100TX card you have
<zoredache> of course run both lsmod/modprobe as root or with sudo
<nbl> so i should apt-get tulip
<zoredache> no
<zoredache> the driver usually comes as part of the kernel package.  All I am suggesting is that you try loading it
<zoredache> so 'sudo modprobe tulip'
<nbl> ok... should i see something happen, any kind of return from that command?
<zoredache> generally on the unix command line if you see nothing after running a command that is a good thing
<zoredache> you only see things if there was an error
<nbl> ok, good
<zoredache> anyway after running try running something like 'ifconfig -a -s' to see if you have more then 1 interface
<nbl> eth0 mru lo ru show up
<favro> now I would do  lsmod | grep tulip
<nbl> yep
<nbl>  \tulip "a number" 0
<favro> so it's installed? - sudo ifconfig eth1 up   then   ifconfig
<nbl> tulip        53536 0
<ushimitsudoki> I need some help figuring out why a few apps run but do not "show up"? That is the process appear in ps, and they seem to be working, but the windows are not displayed. Not sure where to start troubleshooting this issue
<favro> nbl: sudo ifconfig eth1 up   then   ifconfig
<nbl> i did
<favro> and?
<nbl> no such device
<nbl> i did it for eth2 also, and the same
<nbl> any more ideas?
<nbl> Thanks for both of your help, favro zoredache
<zoredache> try another network card?
<zoredache> perhaps one that matches the card you already have
<favro> nbl: from - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/debian-install-network-not-detected-110910/ - "I loded dmfe with mode=4 (force 10 mbit full duplex) and it worked like a charm after that." whatever that means
<nbl> i dont think i have another that will work with this pc, but i will try putting the card in a different  slot zoredache
<nbl> favro: if you dont know i surly dont know
<favro> nbl: I thought zoredache might maybe
<nbl> just another thought i had this nic card working before in ubuntu 6 lts
<nbl> but im about to go, will be on later
<nbl> should i de modeprobe tulip
<nbl> since that did not work
<nbl> one more thing, could it be that this computer is overclocked?
<nbl> not by much, stock speed is 500mhz it is at 560 now
<KlimJay> Would Xubuntu be a more "basic" GUI , yet have enough things to build upon , and not come with Kcrapapp1,Kcrappapp2,Kthis,Kthat ?
<KlimJay> And does it have a Wubi installer?
<KlimJay> (included in the basic disk)
<JinKazama> hi all
<JinKazama> i have instaled xubuntu and yesterday i have install windows xp on the same pc. now its boot dyrectly windows and i have not choice which OS to start. how to fix this ?
<jarnos> JinKazama, boot from desktop cd and install grub again.
<JinKazama> yes , i booted form live cd. and now i dont know what to do ... :)
<OmfgItsAShark> how do i change the color of the two bars and how do i change just the font on those two bars
<cacahuate> hello.. when i booting.. this module "piix4_smbus" stays for like 8 seconds.. and its failed.. i think i dont need it.. how can i delete it, so my boot go faster
<OmfgItsAShark>  hey can anybody help me with xubuntu stuff
<OmfgItsAShark> i wanna change the color of the panels and the opacity but the i cant fingure out how too
<jarnos> JinKazama, you google (install grub from live cd) and find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<OmfgItsAShark> would you know how to chhange the color and font color of the panels in xubuntu
<favro> OmfgItsAShark: you change themes to do that generally
<favro> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<JinKazama> jarnos, thanx! its done, but naw i lost my Windows boot :)
<JinKazama> *how
<JinKazama> i have not record for windows in my /boot/grub/menu.lst file . how to fox this ?
<JinKazama> *fix
<JinKazama> im sorry for my bad english
<favro> JinKazama: I'll paste mine
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<favro> JinKazama: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43577/ - add it right at the end
<JinKazama> thanx . ill try now
<JinKazama> favro, now if i chose Win Xp from Grub menu,  retuns : Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<favro> JinKazama: this line - root		(hd0,0) - says the windows partition is the first one on the first hard disk - is that where your's is?
<JinKazama> windows and xubuntu are on the same hard drive, but diferent partitions. xubuntu is on partition 1 and win is on partition 2
<favro> JinKazama: then change the line so it reads - root		(hd0,1)
<JinKazama> OK. ill try now
<JinKazama> :D it works perfect now :) thanx alot favro :)
<favro> JinKazama: glad to help :)
<jarnos_> favro: Doesn't update-grub add Windows to menu.lst?
<favro> jarnos: not in my experience - it tells you where it looks when you run it
<KlimJay> Does anyone know, when the next release will be out, will "Wubi" users be able to upgrade just like if they had real partitions and as easy as if they did ? Or will C:\host have to be redone completly from scratch ?
<NCommander> KlimJay, late October on intrepid, and you can simply upgrade
<NCommander> KlimJay, although last time I checked, LTS's (aka Hardy) will not prompt to upgrade to Intrepid when its released, you need to trigger it manually
<KlimJay> NCommander: this will be as simple as running *ubuntu normally under EXT3 and swap partitions ?
<KlimJay> With NTFS (Wubi) install ?
<NCommander> KlimJay, as I said, you'll have to manually allow it to update to intrepid, but then its just a matter of running the updater
<NCommander> (and taking a nap)
<KlimJay> Ok.
<NCommander> KlimJay, when intrepid is released, the README will have step by step directions on how to upgrade from Hardy
<KlimJay> In another words, in general, there should be no dificulties cause I did not use real partitions and used Wubi ?
<NCommander> PRetty much
<NCommander> Wubi however is slower then real ext3/swap
<NCommander> So the upgrade will take longer
<KlimJay> Well, I am not at the point to where I want to give up windows.
<KlimJay> I am more at the testing/seeing if I want to point
<KlimJay> So Wubi is best right now.
<NCommander> KlimJay, just remember, the installer these days can setup a real dualboot automatically
<NCommander> But yeah, Wubi awesome like that
<KlimJay> I can't seem to get the partitions right, perhaps there is a limit on partitions I can make ?
<KlimJay> Dell already has 2 partitions
<KlimJay> then NTFS, the main one.
<KlimJay> So I resize the NTFS, and get ext3
<NCommander> Four is the traditional limit
<KlimJay> But then, the space left goes to "unusable"
<NCommander> O_o;;;
<NCommander> Strange
<KlimJay> Then that seems to be the problem.
<NCommander> Just stay with Wubi ;-)
<KlimJay> Cause I can't redo "unusable" to the swap
<KlimJay> yes.
<NCommander> Well, strictly speaking, you don't need a seperate swap parition
<NCommander> You can get by with a swapfile
<KlimJay> There's an option for that ?
<NCommander> KlimJay, not in the installer, but if you force the install to run without a swap, you can enable it on the first boot
<NCommander> (you loose the ability howver to use hibernation)
<KlimJay> I don't use that anyway.
<KlimJay> On Window, any OS
<NCommander> Personally, I'd just stay with Wubi until your sure you want to make the switch
<KlimJay> Yeah.  There is some things that annoy me that make me wonder right now.
<NCommander> KlimJay, like?
<KlimJay> Such as getting my hardware to work
<NCommander> KlimJay, what's the gadget that doesn't work?
<KlimJay> My Scanner will make a sound like "I think I can, I think I can" then crap out
<KlimJay> before it starts canning
<KlimJay> scanning
<NCommander> ouch
<KlimJay> CanoScan FB630U
<NCommander> Scanning on LInux is so hit and miss its pathetic
 * NCommander has had nothing but trouble with SANE
<KlimJay> My Dell Photo Printer 540 don't work either
<NCommander> That probably just needs some CUPS foo
<NCommander> check out linuxprinting.org on that one
<KlimJay> Wasn't nothing there
<NCommander> Generally speaking, Dell printers either speak postscript or PCL
<NCommander> (I've never encountered one that doesn't, although their inkjets might be the exception)
<KlimJay> This isn't an injet
<NCommander> Try using a generic postscript PPD, and see if your printer works
<KlimJay> ink jet
<NCommander> Laser?
<KlimJay> It uh, like transfers on to photo paper.
<KlimJay> I don't know what you call that
<NCommander> If its a laser printer, 9/10s out of ten it supports Postscript
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> Got me
<NCommander> I recommend trying some generic drivers
<NCommander> You usually get lucky
<KlimJay> It seems the photo printer is hardly supported anyway
<KlimJay> even for windows
<KlimJay> Currently, Windows Vista does not include drivers to support the Dell Photo Printer 540. Additionally, the Dell drivers that are available for the Dell Photo Printer 540 are only supported on a computer that is running one of the following operating systems:
<KlimJay>     * Microsoft Windows® XP
<KlimJay>     * Microsoft Windows 2000
<NCommander> Oooh
<NCommander> ouch
<NCommander> Try WINE on that printer
<NCommander> It might work if LInux sees the printer as a USB device
<favro> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<favro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - this one might let you know if it is supported
<KlimJay> I don't see it listed anywhere.
<favro> don't lose heart :)
<favro> KlimJay: it seems sometimes the lexmark drivers will work... you'll need to experiment :)
<KlimJay> Or, maybe just hook it up to one of the machines that can't be converted from XP
<favro> that'll work too :)
<KlimJay> I however, want to be able to use the scanner atleast.
<KlimJay> without waiting on someone to get done with their computer
<favro> from my quick google search it seems your printer is one that was made when dell support was poor...
<KlimJay> Yes
<KlimJay> Even in windows
<favro> apart from asking dell about it...
<KlimJay> They just give me the links to download the windows drivers.
<KlimJay> I thought they where supposed to be all "ubuntu friendly" now ?
<favro> that's what I thought when I started a search - but they didn't work back through the models apparently
<KlimJay> Hell, they don't even have Vista support, I'm not thinking much is gonna happen
<KlimJay> Other than taking the SD/MMC card and putting it in the photo printer itself
<KlimJay> Seems I should get a Brother photo printers
<KlimJay> -s
<KlimJay> I remember our IntellaFax worked perfect
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> how do i edit the xfce menu? the editor in "settings" shows only 5 entries. and has some "include" in the middle.
<Queops> Hello
<Queops> Need some help
<Queops> I just installed
<Queops> xubuntu
<Queops> but can't login as root
<Queops> in the terminal
<Queops> tried all my passwords and doesnt work
<favro> with a little patcience...
<nbl> hey again
<xindo> hello all
<xindo> I was wondering if there is a way to manage fonts, firefox in particular somewhat annoys me, the login and password box have a huge font, and the fonts used to render a page are really small
<xindo> are fonts system wide, or do they vary from app to app?
<xindo> I know you can use crt++ to increase the font size, but this sometimes breaks the page, and makes regular fonts even bigger
<Ahmuck> postgresql will not start, any reason why?
<cody-somerville> I imagine the log files tell you :]
 * Ahmuck looks for a chainsaw
<jarnos> Hi, I have printer parallel:/dev/lp0 installed on another printer. How do I install it on Xubuntu computer so that I can print in LAN?
<Guest46749> Hallo, anyone uses "Network manager" status plugin for the task bar?
<Guest46749> it does not show my transfer here :(
<TheSheep> Guest46749: you need to configure it
<TheSheep> Guest46749: in particular, type 'eth0' in the 'device name' field
<Guest46749> it's german, the second edit window?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> that is, if you are using wired network
<TheSheep> for wifi it would wlan0 or something
<ddelony> Hmmm, most new users of Linux wouldn't know what their ethernet interface was.
<TheSheep> ddelony: yes, xubuntu is considerably less friendly to new users than ubuntu
<TheSheep> ddelony: doesn't take you by the hand so much
<Guest46749> but it's beautiful :D
<ddelony> I love xubuntu because it's fast. :-)
<ddelony> Unfortunately, when I turn on compositing, it's slower than my similarly configured Mac laptop's Quartz.
<TheSheep> ddelony: apparently your graphics card doesn't have hardware acceleration for compositing, either in hardware or in drivers
<ddelony> I didn't know there was special hardware or drivers just for compositing.
<ddelony> I thought acceleration would do the trick.
<TheSheep> ddelony: its 2d acceleration, different than 3d acceleration
<ddelony> Acceleration definitely works.
<ddelony> I mean 3d acceleration.
<TheSheep> then you might get better performance with compiz
<ddelony> The card on my PC was made before compositing became popular and seems to be geared more toward 3d acceleration than compositing.
<ddelony> Ah, great idea! Thanks. It's much smoother now!
<ddelony> Unfortunately, it appears that I can only have one workspace now.
<TheSheep> ddelony: but how large :)
<TheSheep> ddelony: compiz uses one huge workspace
<TheSheep> ddelony: you can set how many screens it has in compiz settings
<Guest46749> Another plugin question: Can i hide the dict book logo and havin just the edit panel there?
<ddelony> It seems that compiz screwed up my settings. I had to add xfwm4 to my startup apps.
<TheSheep> ddelony: ouch
<TheSheep> ddelony: sorry
<ddelony> TheSheep: Don't worry, it's Linux. :-p
<ddelony> Hmmm, what configuration files get read before the startup list?
<TheSheep> ddelony: session
<TheSheep> ddelony: it's saved in ~/.cache/session
<TheSheep> and in /etc/xdg/xfce4-session
<ddelony> I'm trying to figure out what compiz screwed up.
<TheSheep> ddelony: it probably saved itself in your session, so xfwm4 doesn't start because it sees another window manager already running
<ddelony> Hmmm, can't seem to find anything.
<Guest46749> Do you know how to make the taskbar roll out when having set it but it doesnt work after some hours?
<TheSheep> ddelony: how about /usr/share/xsessions ?
<ddelony> I logged out and picked "Xfce session" and logged back in. It seems to be fine now.
<ddelony> Thanks. :-)
<TheSheep> ddelony: ah, that's the .dmrc file :)
<ddelony> TheSheep: Thanks.
<nbl> mm i have two nics cards on my comp, i notice one nic does downstream while the other is up stream, is that common?
<nbl> one molre thing, what do you recommend for a backup softwear to back up 3 other computers on my network
<Odd-rationale> nbl: rsync is great for backups
<nbl> something that is automatic, fast, but can run on a slow old computer
<Odd-rationale> or rdiff-backup
<Odd-rationale> yeah, rsync then.
<nbl> do those have gui?
<Odd-rationale> schedule it with a cron job
<Odd-rationale> no
<nbl> <<--- linux n00b
<nbl> i was looking at Simple Backup Solution or Backup pc
<Odd-rationale> nbl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<nbl> what is the difference between Incremental Backup and Archival backup
<Odd-rationale> archivial backup creates an archive. like a .tar file with all the backed up files in it
<Odd-rationale> incremental copies the changes files from one directory to another.
<jeriko> nbl: check out flexbackup
<jeriko> rsync is awesome as well
<nbl> is there a way to show my other computers on my network in xfce file manger, by using samba or something
<jeriko> all linux computers?
<nbl> i have samba up now, but my xubuntu is denieing access from my WinXp machine, and i want to text from xubuntu to my shared files on a win comp.
<nbl> no
<nbl> mixed
<jeriko> linux + win = samba
<jeriko> lin + lin = nfs
<Odd-rationale> or sshfs
<jeriko> just mount remote drives and browse them as if they were local
<nbl> so the path would be smb://Computer_name/sharedFolderName
<jeriko> it's been a while since i've samba'd, but yea something like that
<ddelony> join #xubuntu-devel
<ddelony> D'oh!
<tibetoine> hi
<tibetoine> When I run a Wine application i have this kind or result : http://i38.tinypic.com/2d0chmc.jpg
<tibetoine> I have an ATI video card with driver 8.6 catalyst
<ghetek> hey guys im looking for a shell utility to help me organize my mp3 collection. i want somthing that will let me automate makign my directory structure (musichome/artist/album/01 Trackname.mp3)
<tibetoine> My ubuntu is the Hardy Heron
<tibetoine> Could you help me someone ?
<bytor4232> tibetoine: Wow.  That is really wierd.  Its got me beat.  Try #ubuntu
<bytor4232> ghetek: That would be the holy grail of music organization indeed.  The only thing close that I've found is the most awesome easytag, but thats not a console based application, its gtk.
<ghetek> bytor4232 too bad. all my music is stored on a ubuntu server and im having the hardest time trying to organize it all
<jeriko> unless you have perfect tags or perfect file names, full automation is impossible imho
<TheSheep> there are tools like cowbell that automate a large part of it
<Odd-rationale> easytag ftw!
<Odd-rationale> !info easytag
<ubottu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1 (hardy), package size 963 kB, installed size 3076 kB
 * bytor4232 loves easytag
 * Markopotamus hops up and down with glee. Favro, favro, everything is good, there are no problems, all is right \o/
 * Markopotamus finds something to break.
<favro> hehe :0
<favro> :)
<Odd-rationale> !yay | Markopotamus
<ubottu> Markopotamus: Glad you made it! :-)
<Markopotamus> Heheh, sorry, perhaps a lil over excited there.
<Odd-rationale> !helpersnack | favro
<ubottu> favro: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Markopotamus> On a more serious note, I'd really like to know more about the command line in Linux. Are there any good TUTs or guides that would help a newbie understand what's what?
<Odd-rationale> http://linuxcommand.org
<Markopotamus> cheers, Odd-rationale, I'll take a look
<xindo> ghetek: musicbrainz.org
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: don't try to learn it all in one day... just learn a bit, then use it... and come back and learn some more
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: hehe yeah, I'll do that.
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: I spent most of yesterday trying to get Samba working, between this Xubuntu laptop and my WIndows XP PC. Took ages but finally managed it, but only through a terminal Window. I picked up a few things but would really like to understand a whole lot more about what's going on.
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: like what
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: like all the syntax and all the... erm. Daemons (?). All the things you can call up and what they mean. And the dirrectory structure.
<Markopotamus> So far I've mostly just been typing into the terminal window what people have been telling me to type, adapting it as necessary. I wan't to know why what I'm typing does what it does.
<Markopotamus> and I want to know what to do in the first place :)
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: one place you can learn a lot is by manpages. e.g., if you want to learn about the cp command try: man cp
<Odd-rationale> also, you can learn some stuff through: <command> --help
<Odd-rationale> although some apps don't have a --help
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Ok, cool. Ill remember that.
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Mostly I've been resorting to 'help' to find a command and then 'help <command>' to find out more.
<Odd-rationale> although manpages are not always the easiest thing to read...
<Odd-rationale> oh, and use q to exit the manpage
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Oh hey, is there a key combination to bring up the terminal?
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: you can make one. applications --> settings --> keyboard --> shorcuts
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: you can make one. applications --> settings --> keyboard --> shorcuts
<Markopotamus> haha whoops.
<Markopotamus> remind me not to play with key combinations :p
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Ok!
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: I'm looking at the keyboard command menu and I've made a new theme and can add key commands to it, but I'm not clear how to make one to bring up the terminal. Any hints?
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: make the command: terminal
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: then make the key combo anythin you like that is not taken
<Odd-rationale> like ctrl+alt+t
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: that simple? Cool!
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: well, it only works becuase the command to to start the xfce-terminal it "terminal"
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: if you were in gnome then you would do "gnome-terminal". in kde, "konsole"
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Hrm. When I enter "terminal" as the command it comes back with "The command doesn't exist or the file is not executable !"
<Odd-rationale> Markopotamus: hmm. can you run "terminal" in a terminal?
<Markopotamus> no!
<Markopotamus> however when I type "Terminal" it comes back with "The program 'Terminal' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Markopotamus> sudo apt-get install terminal.app"
<Odd-rationale> no. don't do that...
<Odd-rationale> maybe it is xfce4-terminal?
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Yes, that works :)
<UCV_> ññññ
<UCV_> -----------------
#xubuntu 2008-09-06
<Markopotamus> Odd-rationale: Cheers for the help. I'm off now. Later"
<Odd-rationale> k see ya
<dominic_> hi
<dominic_> how are you all doing?
<superspuck> hello, just installed xubuntu and all was fine until I installed restricted drivers, uptaded my system and rebooted. now all I get is a background and a mouse-pointer when I login. what the hell? yes please help me :o
<TheSheep> superspuck: press alt+f2, type 'xfce4-panel'
<superspuck> already tried that, nothing happend
<TheSheep> superspuck: nothing happened when you pressed alt+f2?
<TheSheep> superspuck: or when you typed that nad pressed enter?
<superspuck> no when I executed xfce4-panel
<TheSheep> superspuck: ok, try xfce4-terminal and then xfce4-panel in it
<superspuck> that one fails to execute
<superspuck> no such thing
<TheSheep> superspuck: with what meesage?
<TheSheep> message?
<superspuck> failed to execute child process
<TheSheep> in terminal?
<superspuck> ah there it is :P
<superspuck> only one problem can't see more than 25% of the terminal
<superspuck> but nothing happens when i write xfce4-panel
<TheSheep> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<superspuck> yes I mean nothing since I can't see the terminal
<TheSheep> then resize it
<TheSheep> alt+shift+arrows
<TheSheep> why can't you see it?
<superspuck> yeah managed to catch it
<superspuck> ** Message: xfce4-panel already running
<superspuck> it's a ghost ^^
<TheSheep> maybe your virtual screen is larger than physical, and you have it scrolled so that you don't see the panel?
<superspuck> oh yeah that makes sense there's a lot of overscan
<superspuck> xubuntu uses xorg.conf?
<TheSheep> yeah, you can configure it with 'sudo displayconfig-gtk'
<superspuck> ah yes now I see everything, thank you thank you ^^
<TheSheep> :)
<indo> how do you mount a windows file system?
<gaurdro> I'm seeing a bit of weird behaviour on startup.  if i hit alt-f4 it switches to terminal like normal but the colors are green and blue.
<gaurdro> also, trying to switch to a terminal once it's running only gives me a black screen no login prompt.
<favro> gaurdro: it should be ctrl+alt+F1-6 to get a virtual terminal alt+F7 to get back afaik
<imneat> anyone know how to get the rhythmbox desktop visualization working?
<favro> a quick google showed lots of bugs about that...
<imneat> yea that's all i'm finding too - but all that I find are relating to the plugin not working at all or it causing freeze/crash
<imneat> when I load it nothing happens. it's as though it thinks all is fine.
<favro> there is #rhythmbox on gimp.net I think...
<imneat> I'll check it out - thanks!
<NunChucko> why does Wubi need to download the insatlation files when I got the disk ISO already?
<NunChucko> never mind, it seems it stopped acting stupid
<NunChucko> yeah there it goes
<solotim> /join #c
<solotim> /join hell
<honkytonkwillie> I'm using Mint XFCE and I Flash doesn't ever work on Firefox.  Is this a common issue?
<honkytonkwillie> Sorry, wrong channel...
<kwhk> hello
<TheSheep> kwhk: what's the frequency?
<kwhk> i was trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04.  But got a problem in the middle.  It said there was insufficient space and i need to clean up an additional 19M at '/'.
<TheSheep> try sudo apt-get clean
<TheSheep> (this will delete the packages it already downloaded)
<kwhk> TheSheep: tried. it asked me for password.  then i saw nothing happened.
<TheSheep> kwhk: now check your free disk space
<kwhk> TheSheep: at '/'?
<TheSheep> type 'df -h'
<kwhk> kenneth@kenneth-laptop:~$ df -h
<kwhk> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<kwhk> /dev/sda1             3.6G  2.3G  1.2G  67% /
<kwhk> varrun                110M  108K  109M   1% /var/run
<kwhk> varlock               110M     0  110M   0% /var/lock
<kwhk> udev                  110M   48K  109M   1% /dev
<kwhk> devshm                110M     0  110M   0% /dev/shm
<kwhk> lrm                   110M   34M   76M  32% /lib/modules/2.6.22-15-generic/volatile
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheSheep> kwhk: besides, I don't need to know it, I just told you how to check it
<TheSheep> kwhk: so you have 1.2G free on / now
<kwhk> TheSheep: sorry.  yes, but it shows 1.1G at the left bottom in "File Manager"
<TheSheep> rounding error, I guess
<kwhk> TheSheep: ok.
<kwhk> TheSheep: is 1.2 too little?
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> I don't know how much you had before cleaning
<solotim> /msg
<solotim> /join #empathy
<kwhk> TheSheep: sorry.  pushed the wrong button so quitted.
<kwhk> TheSheep: nothing else i can do to clean up, right?
<TheSheep> you can upgrade in parts
<kwhk> TheSheep: could you please so kind to tell me how to
<kwhk> TheSheep: or point me to info on web?
<TheSheep> kwhk: just install some of the packages it tried to install manually
<TheSheep> it will pull some dependencies, install it all, then you do that clean, and then do normal upgrade, so it installs the rest
<kwhk> TheSheep: in fact, it stopped there at the very early stage of upgrade and then rolled back automatically.  not even at the stage of installing packages
<kwhk> TheSheep: hi
<TheSheep> hi
<kwhk> TheSheep: i was wondering what u meant by saying "what's the frequency" to me
<kwhk> TheSheep: :)
<TheSheep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What's_the_Frequency,_Kenneth%3F
<kwhk> TheSheep: i didn't know this.
<TheSheep> sorry, I just remembered that when you joined
<kwhk> TheSheep: i still couldn't clean up more disk space for the upgrade. seems that i need to do it from CD.
<TheSheep> you are doing it with the gui tool>
<TheSheep> ?
<Johnramb00> Hi, why can't i use dpkg correctly? I always stop after keys layout :(
<favafro> trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Johnramb00> dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Johnramb00> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<Johnramb00> But after choosing the keyboard layout i get: xserver-xorg postinst warining: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2008.0906135717
<favafro> that's normal :) - it's just making a backup
<chris_debian> This is just telling you that you have changed the file.
<chris_debian> favafo beat me to it :-)
<Johnramb00> but i can't choose any resolution :(.
<_sebastian_> ﻿hi all, I have a old Dell Inspiron 4000 I installed xubuntu on but cant get a higher resolution to work, can anyone help?
<Johnramb00> ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg try this :D
<Johnramb00> I mean: "﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<_sebastian_> on it
<Johnramb00> _sebastian_: But i remember, when I had configured my Dell Latitude I had to change the xorg.conf manually too :-S
<_sebastian_> yea until a few minutes ago I had 640x4... on my whole screen
<_sebastian_> I found a forum entry and entered the driver info into xorg.conf
<_sebastian_> and now I have a smaller part of the screen showing me my desktop at 640x4... and a black frame around it
<Johnramb00> You know how to restart X11?
<_sebastian_> yes
<Johnramb00> Okay, great.
<Johnramb00> So go to your terminal an enter:
<_sebastian_> some things I know quite good, some not at all :-)
<Johnramb00> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<_sebastian_> ahh, I've been there before some minutes ago
<Johnramb00> Like me :) I'm sitting in front of 3 screens and 2 of 'em waiting to be configured....also resolution problems :(
<Johnramb00> And what can you choose?
<Johnramb00> All resolutions in there?
<_sebastian_> 2 screens, first the notebook one has PnP at 800x600 61Hz
<_sebastian_> the other only res is 640x480
<_sebastian_> on the driver tab there is VESA selected
<Johnramb00> Change it into your graphic card :)
<_sebastian_> I tried with ATI r128 driver
<Johnramb00> Or leave the X11 and go into Desktop 2/3 or what you want and then dpkg.
<_sebastian_> and? the r128 driver should be the right one from what I read inforums
<_sebastian_> dpkg...
<Johnramb00> It does not work?
<Johnramb00> ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Johnramb00> With that you reconfigure your whole settings for the xserver
<_sebastian_> leaving the screen settings as they are and changing only the driver causes a mess when clicking on the test button
<_sebastian_> I did reconfigure which left me with the same result as when I started here in the room :-(
<Johnramb00> Hm...i'm sorry.
<Johnramb00> I don't have any other ideas.
<_sebastian_> same happens when I try the ati driver not the r128...
<Johnramb00> But perhaps you'll find something here: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<_sebastian_> thanks for helping
<Johnramb00> No problem.
<Johnramb00> Good luck for you :)
<_sebastian_> yea I checked there and there is a post which did what we did, thx again
<Johnramb00> ok
<_sebastian_> the thing is I had it running on gutsy...
<ozkugh> good morning
<kwhk> TheSheep: sorry, am just back from dinner. yes, i use gui tool
<kwhk> TheSheep: any implication?
<vidd> how does one add a directory to the PATH?
<TheSheep> vidd: edit /etc/environ
<vidd> ty
<vidd> do i have to do something to make the changes take affect?
<TheSheep> vidd: relog
<TheSheep> vidd: or restart the terminal at least
<TheSheep> vidd: you can also do it locally, only in single terminal
<TheSheep> vidd: by executign that file
<TheSheep> ting
<vidd> rebooting now
<vidd> for some reason sbin wasnt in my PATH
<bringatowel> were you using the sudo command?
<vidd> no
<bringatowel> usually sbin is stuff that can only be run with sudo, right?
<vidd> i dont believe so
<vidd> iwconfig can be run by a user
<bringatowel> there is probably another user version in /usr/bin or something
<bringatowel> all the other programs look like root stuff, such as mkfs, fsck, swapon, and such
<TheSheep> bringatowel: no, /sbin/iwconfig is the one that is run by default
<TheSheep> bringatowel: try 'which iwconfig'
<bringatowel> oh yeah, they are all 755
<bringatowel> hmm weird dunno why it wasnt in the path
<vidd> ok....does the user have a seperate environment path?
<vidd> i did sudo su and root has no issue so the global PATH is correct....
<vidd> it seams to just be my user
<TheSheep> vidd: check your .bashrc and .bash_profile
<vidd> ok...looking
<bringatowel> TheSheep, sbin is not mentioned in either of those files for me
<vidd> i dont even have a .bash_profile on the machine that works =\
<bringatowel> me neither
<bringatowel> but sbin is still in my $PATH
<vidd> ok....its my desktop manager
<vidd> i switched to tty, and it worked, terminal on desktop did not
<bringatowel> ahh, thats funny
<vidd> thanks for helping me to think more clearly =]
<bringatowel> hehe good thing you did, i had no clue what might be wrong :D
<vidd> i set up "slim" instead of gdm for desktop manager
<vidd> so i brought this on myself =]
<kwhk2> TheSheep: hi, me again. earlier u asked whether i used gui tool for upgrade. yes, i did. does this help? or are there any alternatives?
<bringatowel> haha that always happens, when something is broken it can be traced to something i messed up =P
<vidd> i wouldnt say i "messed up"
<vidd> just havent ironed out all the wrinkles yet =]
<bringatowel> fair enough, well mistakes or any challenges are on the path to learning more anyway =)
<TheSheep> kwhk2: yes, let me see
<TheSheep> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TheSheep> kwhk2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<vidd> bringatowel, the issue is clear as day....as soon as i opened the slim.conf file
<kwhk2> TheSheep: yes, i followed steps in that instruction
<bringatowel> vidd, thats good to hear, how do you like slim? never tried that one myself
<vidd> 3rd line" default_path  [incorrect info here]
<vidd> its sweet
<vidd> runs better on the 256k ram lappy
<TheSheep> kwhk2: you can upgrade with apt-get, but I'm not 100% sure it will do everything that autoated upgrade does
<vidd> gdm is like pushing a hourse through a doggy door
<TheSheep> vidd: well, ubuntu needs accessibility...
<TheSheep> vidd: screenreader, braile terminal...
<vidd> TheSheep, i understand that
<vidd> and that is why they say more ram
<vidd> i dont have the ram, so i have to cut out some of the features i dont personally need
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> like chinese input methods
<TheSheep> and fonts
<vidd> which means, of course, headaches for going agfainst the grain
<vidd> or oppertunities to learn
<vidd> whichever viewpoint you prefer
<vidd> and i finally beat it into submission!
<slow-motion> hi
<vinnl> Hey slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi vinnl
<slow-motion> pidgin is strange i ignore a user and he still talks to me
<vinnl> Might be a bug
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> I experience that once and awhile too
<slow-motion> its not a bug, its a feature. pretend you ignore hin and still get the shit he talks.
<cody-somerville> Thats definitely not a feature : P
<vinnl> :P
<vidd> only M$ calls stuff like that "Features"
 * slow-motion whistles
<vidd> like when they introduced MSDOS and hitting the ctrl+alt+del would crash the OS, they called it a "feature"
<vidd> like they planned it or something
<vidd> =]
<cody-somerville> Actually, it was intentional
<cody-somerville> It was a debugging feature for developers but people liked it so much that they kept it in
<vidd> i wasnt there...so i dont know
<slow-motion> you mean the reboot was a systen crash?
<cody-somerville> no
<vidd> the story i heard was it was an oopps
<xindo> anyone know of a way to configure a touchpad in xubuntu?
<slow-motion> so someone build it in msdos to reboot the system when something goes wrong?
<cody-somerville> slow-motion, pretty much.
<cody-somerville> xindo, Good question :-)
<cody-somerville> xindo, I want to disable tapping on my touchpad but our mouse configuration dialogue doesn't seem to feature that option.
 * vidd only knows how to disable it
<xindo> works fine, but every time i barely graze it, it registers as a tap
 * cody-somerville nods.
<vidd> xindo, this is kinda old...but worth a look-see
<vidd> http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/11/04/change-touchpad-sensitivity-in-ubuntu/
<xindo> vidd: good stuff, the link it provides is extremely detailed
<xindo> tells you how to disable touch pad while typing, exactly what I need
<cody-somerville> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<w00t-> i have an IBM T41, the radeon mobile 7500 is supposed to be supported out of the box, but i can't turn any desktop effects on. any ideas?
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> is there a xubuntu ppc iso?
<vinnl> Somewhere, I believe
<livingdaylight> i have an iBook G3 400mhz
<cody-somerville> For what release?
<vinnl> Hmm, but I can't find it :(
<livingdaylight> otherwise there is ubuntu ppc alternate disc. Install cli and then install xfce on top for X
<vidd> that was my recomendation....
<vidd> do0es that ppc have internet access?
<livingdaylight> easier if there already was an xfce ppc completee
<livingdaylight> can do
<vidd> livingdaylight, does that ppc have internet? you can do the mini iso and it will let you add whatever desktop ya want
<livingdaylight> vidd: you can do the mini iso?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> im looking for the iso link now
<livingdaylight> the reason i repeat with '?' is coz i don't know what mini iso is, so 'yes' doesn't help me, lol :)
<livingdaylight> the machine only has 128mb ram, but i'm looking on eBay to find more which will help
<vidd> what the mini does is it just has enough info to get your machine connected to your broadband internet
<vidd> it downloads everything else from the internet "on the fly"
<livingdaylight> is that xubuntu?
<livingdaylight> otherwise i was thinking of debian ppc + e17
<vidd> the mini is cli, and lets you choose to install whatever you want at the end....
<vidd> lamp, ubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, whatever....lots of choises
<vidd> i just need to find where the #%^&#$%^ ppc iso's are
<Maximilian1st> Hi all.
<cody-somerville> Hi
<Maximilian1st> You are here too :-)
<Maximilian1st> Good thing, anyway.
<vidd> livingdaylight, it would appear that PPC is no longer supported....
<Maximilian1st> I wasx wondering what happens if I install a goodie from svn, source install over an xubuntu packeged version?
<vidd> i can help ya get the older version, and you can apt-get update to the latest version
 * cody-somerville is bugging them to get the PPC port building again.
<vinnl> Maximilian1st, why wouldn't you first uninstall the packaged version? :)
<Maximilian1st> Yeah, why. I don't know, imagine the case where I would compile a new xfdesktop...
<vinnl> Maximilian1st, you mean you want to try Xfce 4.6 or something? Because it's been packaged for Xubuntu 8.10
<Maximilian1st> Why, I'll tell you. I'm affraid of loosing things. But in the end, There is no good reason for it. You're right.
<vidd> Maximilian1st, all i can say is "tell us what happens...and make a back-up!"
<vinnl> ^.^
<Maximilian1st> :-)
<Maximilian1st> Good point.
<Maximilian1st> The thing is, I'm giving final touches to the French translation and have no idea what some otions are made for, I really need to look in the menus to be sure of what and how I should translate it.,
<vidd> Maximilian1st, is your /home on a seperate partition like all testing machine should?(IMO)
<Maximilian1st> Oh wonderfull world.... No, sorry, I do backup important stuff though and can recover within an hour. I use a notebook, and that is all I have.
<vidd> if so, in the event of a total disaster, you can re-intall without overwriting the /home partition
<livingdaylight> vidd: yes, that might do it
<livingdaylight> vidd: i did download ubuntu alternate from which i can install a basic cli install. From there i can install xubuntu-desktop for eg?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> but that is messy imo
<Maximilian1st> Why?
<Maximilian1st> xubuntu-desktop is a meta package, no?
<Maximilian1st> meta? an empty package that triggers a lot of others?
<livingdaylight> vidd: i agree, but i'm not finding any easy alternatives
<vidd> because you get the ubuntu splash, the god-awefull discusting color screme
<livingdaylight> vidd: not many distros have ppc iso
<vidd> true
<vidd> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso
<vidd> this gives MUCH better boot experience....
<vidd> and lets you install the desktop during install
<vidd> and its TINY
<livingdaylight> kewl
<livingdaylight> THANK YOU vidd
<vidd> no problem
<livingdaylight> vidd: "the desktop"?
<livingdaylight> xubuntu?
<vidd> yes....xubuntu-desktop
<livingdaylight> that's already downloaded?
<vidd> its at the very end of the install process
<livingdaylight> 12.8mb iso?
<vidd> you have a list of all available meta-packages....you choose which (if any) you want to install
<livingdaylight> meta packages such as?
<vidd> yes...i told you its tiny
<livingdaylight> that is really tiny. the ubuntu alternate i downloaded earlier is 600+mb's
<vidd> LAMP....Xubuntu-desktop....DNS Server....etc
<livingdaylight> xubuntu-desktop is all i need i believe
<vidd> its so small because all it has is what is needed to get your wired lan card working so you can connect to the internet
<vidd> everything (and i mean EVERYTHING) else is downloaded off the internet
<livingdaylight> vidd: i read on one debian tutorial and what they told me in #debianppc also is that the oldworld macintoshes may require original MacOS cd's What is your experience?
<Olivier66> Hi, someone speak french ?
<livingdaylight> Olivier66: ouip un peux mais je ne parle pas xubuntu :/
<vinnl> Un petit peut :P
<Maximilian1st> no problemo ici
<livingdaylight> Olivier66: alors, c'est quoi la question?
<Olivier66> I don't know why the windows menu are so bigger in openoffice ?
<Maximilian1st> Quel est le sens de la vie?
<Maximilian1st> That is strange French you write... So bigger than...
<Olivier66> mets ton gps max
<Maximilian1st> pas compris le gag :-p
<Maximilian1st> Ah, oui
<Maximilian1st> c'est bon. Il est tard ici.
<Olivier66> Pourquoi les fenêtre des menus son si énorme sous openoffice
<Maximilian1st> comparé avec quoi?
<livingdaylight> les grandes fenetres c'est du bon Feng shui
<Olivier66> toute les autres applications de l'environnement xubuntu
<livingdaylight> pour laisser entrer la lumiere
<vinnl> xD
<Maximilian1st> that was a good one ^^
<Olivier66> le problême est qu'elles dépasse de mon écran
<vinnl> OpenOffice uses it's own methods of displaying everything, I suppose you can set the font size in its preferences
<livingdaylight> vidd: te encore la?
<Maximilian1st> J'ai le même problème avec les paramètres de evolution, énorme fenêtre...
<vidd> huh?
<livingdaylight> vidd: ﻿ vidd: i read on one debian tutorial and what they told me in #debianppc also is that the oldworld macintoshes may require original MacOS cd's What is yourexperinece?
<Olivier66> max tu me comprends, c'est d'autant plus ennuyeux que je parviens difficilement à convertir ma femme de travailler avec
<vidd> i avoid MACs like the plague
 * vidd has never touched a MAC in his life
<livingdaylight> vidd: it's not mine. My friend next door has just inherited his son's old mac g3, who's given me the greeen light to go ahead and revive the old machine with a linux based distro as the old os9.1 is no longer supported and supportable in both sense of the word
<Maximilian1st> Je comprends tout à fait. Il faut peut-être essayer de changer la taille de la police principale pour tout le système et sinon, chercher dans openoffice pour changer l'aaparence générale de la bête...
<livingdaylight> vidd: beautiful hardware though, common :)
<vidd> from what I understand (through word of mouth only) is that you van download the software easily
<Olivier66> dans les paramêtre OO rien de concluant je vais chercher un tuto pour réduire la police du system
<livingdaylight> Maximilian1st: ﻿ "Il faut peut-?tre essayer de changer la taille de la police principale..." <--- OMG?
<vidd> and all this french is making my head hurt!
<vinnl> :P
<Olivier66> I hope it's not difficult
<vinnl> And here I was thinking the French never speak English...
<vidd> at least i think its french
<livingdaylight> vidd: well, that is what i'm hoping because they no longer have the mac os discs
<vidd> does the MAC hav a burner?
<livingdaylight> vidd: dont' think so, why?
<vidd> cuzz i think the reason you need the "old disks" is to get the PPC to recognize and read i386-burned disks'
<vidd> this again is only speculation
<livingdaylight> ahhh... that's an intersting theory
<vidd> and with that....i need to take my last break
<vidd> be back in a few
<Maximilian1st> ok Olivier66 , you should go in Outils>Option...>Affichage and change the icon size to small.
<Maximilian1st> You could have found that yourself.
<Maximilian1st> Olivier66, Does that solve your issue?
<Maximilian1st> vidd, See how I bravely make an effort and only write English. You will feel better ;-p
<Maximilian1st> was a joke, no offense meant. :-)
<Olivier66> Merci max mais il ne s'agit pas des icones mais des dimentions trop grande des fenetres des menus de la barre d'outil
<Maximilian1st> As-tu un exemple de menu trop grand que je puisse au moins voir cela ici?
<Olivier66> simple, outil/options la fenêtre prend  toute la largeur de l'ecran
 * vinnl is going to try and boot into Intrepid now, later
<Maximilian1st> Olivier66, quelle résolution d'écran sur cette machine?
<Maximilian1st> Olivier66, j'ai du 1024 ici et le menu des options rempli presque toute la largeur en effet.
<Olivier66> c'est par défaut dans les paramêtre d'affichage avec unique possibilité d'être en 800*600, j'ai un ibm thonkpad m40
<Maximilian1st> Mais il permet d'avoir du 1024 cet écran?
<Olivier66> oui car avant avec xp c'était possible
 * cody-somerville blinks.
<cody-somerville> Oh dieu, oh dieu. Le français envahit.
<Maximilian1st> cody-somerville, stay cool folks... This user has a screen resolution problem.
<cody-somerville> :-]
<Olivier66> c'est fini cody depuis Napoleon
<Maximilian1st> cody-somerville, is gtk-display still used to change resolution?
<cody-somerville> It can be.
<Maximilian1st> What is the Xubuntu way?
<cody-somerville> To use Applications > Settings > Display
<cody-somerville> gtk-config is defunct except for x-failsafe
<cody-somerville> Although I often use it (though it generally involves a lot of cursing).
<Maximilian1st> you have an applications settings display menju? that is gnome you are talking about? Or is it me that has only xfce menu style.
<Olivier66> xfce
<vidd> Maximilian1st, its you
<Olivier66> Max alors si chez toi avec du 1024 du as la même chose je ne vais pas chercher à compliquer
<Maximilian1st> vidd, must be me :-)
<vidd> all 8 of my xubuntu machines have that menu system =]
<Maximilian1st> That is weird... Mine doesn't, only when I log in gnome do I have these menus.
<vidd> gnome? or gdm?
<cody-somerville> Default is only Applications and Places menu
<Maximilian1st> I mean it, gnome
<Maximilian1st> We all use gdm, don't we?
<cody-somerville> Yes
<vidd> well....i set a machine to load slim as the manager...but its very weak in the ram department
<vidd> and dont count as one of my xubuntu machines
<Olivier66> Merci de votre aide, good night everybody
<Maximilian1st> Now, I remember I had to twinkle xorg.conf so my resolutions appear in display, the xfce display menu
<Maximilian1st> Olivier66, good night.
<vidd> did he say "thanks for the help"? (my french really is bad)
<Maximilian1st> vidd, He's not gone yet...
<Maximilian1st> by the way he still is stuck with his laptop showing only 800x600
<vidd> yeah...but hes not talking english much either
<Maximilian1st> You can't blame him for that.
<vidd> does he have "default" listed in his applications->settings->settings manager ... Display?
<vidd> nvmd then
<Maximilian1st> nvmd?
<vidd> time for me to go home
<vidd> nvmd = never mind
<Maximilian1st> :-)
<vidd> night all
<Maximilian1st> Good way back home.
<Maximilian1st> cody-somerville, Can I recreate this menu somehow?
<cody-somerville> yup
<Maximilian1st> enlighten me
<cody-somerville> You just create an xml file that conforms to the f.d.o spec
<Maximilian1st> I created a new panel on top, it has the places for now
<cody-somerville> oh, I misunderstand
<cody-somerville> Right click, add new item, xfce menu at the bottom of the list
<Rakeer> what is the default partition manager in x?
<favro> there is gparted on the live cd Rakeer - partitions have to be unmounted to change them and the live cd is easiest for that imo
<Rakeer> favro: is there a way just to view current partition sizes/labels?
<Rakeer> Id like to pass along the info, but I forgot which sizes I did for newwrold and swap
<favro> Rakeer: sudo fdisk -l   should do the trick
<Rakeer> ty, will try
<Rakeer> odd, I get no output from that command
<favro> try   df -h
<favro> sudo fdisk -l should work tho...
<Rakeer> hhm, gives me some info, but not very specific..
<Rakeer> favro: I believe you, however it just returns to a prompt when I run it, no output, nothing
<RYknow> Hey guys, could someone help me out with screenlets.
<RYknow> I've got it installed. When I start it up, it keeps asking to create a autostart dir. When I click yes, it put the dor on my desktop
<RYknow> I don't want the folder sitting there though.
<RYknow> I tried to create a dir in my home folder, but it says there is already one there.
<favro> RYknow: starting it from terminal?
<favro> RYknow: afaik there is a hidden folder in your home folder called .config - in there is a Aotostart folder - move the desktop folder into there maybe
<favro> *Autostart
<RYknow> I'll try that.
<RYknow> I tried to copy/paste the folder from my desktop, just to my home folder, and it wouldn't let me do that.
<RYknow> I copy/pasted to folder to the auto start in .config.
<RYknow> After restarting screenlets, it's still asking me if I want it to create an autostart.
<RYknow> I'm not starting screenlets from the terminal.
<RYknow> It's if I go Applications - Settings - Screenlets
<favro> RYknow: can you open a terminal and enter in it   cd ~/.config/Autostart
<favro> RYknow: then type in   screenlets   and hit enter
<RYknow> When i cd to Autostart. If I just type screenlets, it says "command not found?
<RYknow> I'm still pretty new to linux. So bare with me please. heh.
<RYknow> Hey man. I gotta run to the store. Hopefully you'll still be here when I get back. I'd like to get this resolved if I can tonight.
<RYknow> bbiab.
<favro> RYknow: there should be a folder in .config called Screenlets - if there isn't you need to make one apparently
<favro> RYknow: and the command is   screenlets-manager
#xubuntu 2008-09-07
<superspuck> Can someone help me out with this: http://pastebin.ca/1196001 ? wiki is a bit confusing, I'm trying to use a ladspa plugin, trying to figure out what the right syntax is for my .asoundrc
<stuff_happens> can anyone here help me with broadcom driver issues?
<Rakeer> hey guys, can someone tell me how to install java jre2 v5/6? I need it for compiling, but I'm having trouble finding the pkg's/pkg name..
<favro> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Rakeer> ok I found sun-java6-jre but is that jre2?
<favro> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6185 kB, installed size 14188 kB
<Rakeer> favro, I am following this guide to compile gnashhttp://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/manual/gnashref.html#build
<Rakeer> oops, http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/manual/gnashref.html#build
<Rakeer> says I need JRE2, cant find it on sun, cant find the pkg..I found this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java but wrong pkg names, and NOWHERE do I get a clear answer to what are the pkg names for jre2 v5/6 in ubuntu
<favro> I just googled jre2 and am having a read
<Rakeer> i found a note on javachannel.net for ubuntu but the pkg names are wrong
<cody-somerville> yes it is
<cody-somerville> err, sorta
<cody-somerville> jre2 actually refers to version 5 of Java
<cody-somerville> Just install xubuntu-restricted-extras :P
<Rakeer> http://javachannel.net/wiki/pmwiki.php/Main/JavaOnUbuntu
<solotim> hello group, is there anyone use empathy on xu?
<Rakeer> cody-somerville: the whole thing? :P
<cody-somerville> sure :-]
<Rakeer> ...
<cody-somerville> solotim, I don't.
<cody-somerville> Rakeer, It has lots of other goodies you probably want anyhow
<Rakeer> You have been invited to #stupiditypwns by Spencerical (kubrick.freenode.net)
<Rakeer> wtf is that crap, this is a help channel
<tjb> hi everyone. i have a p3 700mhz box with 256mb ram. you think it's powerful enough to run ubuntu server with virtualbox and run xubuntu as a web server as a virtualbox guest os? or would i be pushing the hardware a bit much?
<tjb> i like the idea of taking snapshots of the guest os and restoring it if i do somethign stupid.
<cody-somerville> Rakeer, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rakeer> E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cody-somerville> Can you pastebin apt-cache policy?
<Rakeer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/44085/
<cody-somerville> It was introduced in 7.10
<cody-somerville> You're using Feisty. There has been two releases since Feisty and we're preparing for a third this October.
<Rakeer> indeed. Im on a ps3. :P
<cody-somerville> Rakeer, You can upgrade to Hardy
<Rakeer> yes, I can...and I will no longer enjoy the very nice level of ubuntu experienc eon a PS3 I am getting..
<Rakeer> have already gone that route and went back....intrepid is supposed to be much nicer
<Rakeer> though I havent personally had time to experiment with the kernel..
<Rakeer> everything I am doing here is to produce a .deb for all the ps3'ers to install and get full flash support in firefox
<cody-somerville> What needs to be done to do that?
<Rakeer> ffmpeg compiled then added to gnash source, reconf and compile
<cody-somerville> You can't distribute that though, can you?
<Rakeer> I have to learn to do it so I can write a complete 'noob' tutorial for others to follow on just how to compile it...
<Rakeer> becuase no, in the u.s. at least, I can't distribute it
<Rakeer> but I have seen those sorts of things pop up on torrents...not that I would have anything to do with that in this country
<nbl> howdy
<cody-somerville> Rakeer, Well, download the source code
<cody-somerville> It is probably a compile time option
<Rakeer> well, I'm being told I don't need it, since it use is for making doc's
<cody-somerville> hmm?
<Rakeer> and I don't /need/ to compile the doc's
<Rakeer> I'm following the gnash guide, and it doesn't make too much room to tell you what you really need/don't need in reality..
<cody-somerville> Once again
<cody-somerville> Thats probably just a compile time option
<nbl> is there a better powermanagment tool, I'm on a desktop but i would like have better controll of the hdd power
<nbl> my bios is conflicting with something, so i had to set them always on in the bios
<xdaniel> nbl: this link may be helpful -- seems like some other people were asking the same thing: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=387346
<nbl> so use laptop-mode-tools? i heard of it before but it seems odd since im on a desktop
<xdaniel> nbl: really not sure... but its worth a try
<nbl> "laptop mode tools will automatically start when your laptop goes into battery mode."
<nbl> wont work
<nbl> but this may hdparm
<xdaniel> nbl: bummer... maybe something else in that thread may help, but that's beyond my knowledge
<TMN__> is there a way to configure shortcut for minimizing current window?
<nbl> is there a way to get a Network places like there is in ubuntu, in xubuntu
<cody-somerville> We're working on that for Intrepid
<nbl> is it in the alpha release now?
<cody-somerville> Not that feature, no
<cody-somerville> It might not make Intrepid unfortunately
<cody-somerville> I have my fingers crossed
<nbl> why would it not? it should just for ease of use.
<cody-somerville> nbl, It isn't that I don't want to give you every feature you might want with a useful feature to boot
<cody-somerville> s/feature/interface
<cody-somerville> However, I've yet to test the work being done
<cody-somerville> Feature freeze has passed and the work on it isn't even done yet
<nbl> oh, since xubuntu should be light weight, no need to have
<cody-somerville> no, it has nothing to do with that
<cody-somerville> It has to do with it being stable and ready enough for me to include it. People would rather not have the feature than have a buggy operating system they can't use.
<cody-somerville> let alone the code actually being done :P
<nbl> i'm trying to do mount a shared folder, and i get a cifs retern error -22
<nbl> any clue what that is?
<nbl> smbfs need
<Dabbu> i am not able to access network places in xubuntu
<Dabbu> ?
<Dabbu> any help
<Dabbu> what
<Dabbu> any man here
<Dabbu> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dabbu> !networkplaces
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkplaces
<Dabbu>  !network places
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network places
<j00bacca> what is the name of the tool that monitors the battery status in the system tray so i can remove it
<j00bacca> and also how can you hide the wireless status in the system tray
<anom01y> hi
<anom01y> currently I am running kde, and I was wondering if I could install xfce and run it instead of kde, but have the ability to pick what I wanted to use
<nbl> yes
<midnightRmbler> hello
<blakeX> sup yo
<blakeX> this ya boy blake
<blakeX> IRC is so foolish
<favro> pot calling the kettle black methinks :)
<blakeX> no, not really
<blakeX> i'm not a chat protocol
<blakeX> more like the water in the kettle calling the kettle black
<Definitely> Hello, i just installed Xubuntu, anyone can explain me how to add one more langugage to keyboard tool ?
<tuna-fish> lol
<Definitely> hmm ?
<Definitely> How to change theme in Xubuntu ?
<JinKazama> Definitely: Settings -> Settings Manager -> User Interface
<Definitely> aaa ok i found now ;]
<Definitely> jinKazama: Hmm after i add files which i need into .themes and .icons probably i need to log out and log in  ?
<Definitely> brb relogining
<ed> When I launch nautilus from inside XFCE, my wallpaper changes and XFCE doesn't seem to be managing the desktop anymore.
<ed> I wonder why that is.
<Myrtti> why do you launch nautilus then ;-)
<ed> Because I'm conditioned to.
<ed> It has become my instinct to type 'sudo nautilus' when I need to do file management at root.
<ed> I have gone totally, utterly and absolutely bonkers mad.
<Myrtti> a) do not use sudo with a graphical application
<ed> ah yes
<ed> gksudo
<Myrtti> b) gksudo mousepad .bashrc; alias nautilus='thunar`
<ed> ah good idea
<Myrtti> :-)
<ed> So that'll only affect how bash does things, not how Gnome will, right?
<Myrtti> yup
<ed> Goodie.
<ed> This is a quiet channel, isn't it? What sort of popularity do Xubuntu and Kubuntu have compared to Ubuntu? Because it's only a DE change...
<pleia2> ed: I can't speak to actualy popularity numbers, but typically support questions are not xubuntu specific (ie - not about xfce) so people are able to use the more general support forums for help
<ed> I see.
<ed> Yeah, that' sane I guess.
<Myrtti> I personally always wonder why people are asking questions about printing or such in here :-) for me xubuntu, ubuntu and kubuntu are all just buntu's with a different colour frosting :-P
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Myrtti> and actually I do like xubuntu the best, even when I use Gnome on my desktop computer
<vinnl> Hi
<Myrtti> Ben_Cs: hello
<Ben_Cs> how can i login in xfce through terminal? (login inside login)
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, you mean as another user?
<Ben_Cs> or myself?
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, when you open a terminal window it's ran as yourself by default
<xindo> i restarted my laptop, now my taskbar/menubar is missing, anyone have any ideas?
<vinnl> xindo, press Alt+F2 then run "xfce4-panel"
<xindo> vinnl: that did it, thank you
<xindo> any idea why it might have done this?
<vinnl> Nope, happens a lot unfortunately :(
<xindo> well thanks again for the fix
<vinnl> My pleasure ;)
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: no. if something requires me to logout and login to test it (ie: a command) instead of alt+ctrl +F4 , i want to be able to login again inside the current shell
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, perhaps "su <username>" will do the trick
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: nope
<vinnl> Or first using su to change to another user and then using it to change back?
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: i'm the only user
<Qigong> Anyone have trouble getting xfce to know it has a wired connection to the net?
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, hmm, perhaps create another user? I'm sorry, I'm not at home in shell scripting
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: no way to open a new shell inside current one, and login?
<vinnl> Qigong, that's been the easiest thing I've found in Xubuntu :P
<Qigong> odd.. I only have 2 options, wireless and ppp
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, perhaps "screen" or something, but I'm really to much of a noob in that area
<vinnl> Qigong, if you right-click the icon, have you enabled wired connections?
<Qigong> yes
<vinnl> Hmm...
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: i see. thanks anyway. i've started learning shell scripting recently :)
<vinnl> :)
<xindo> Qigong: does "ifconfig" return any info on eth0?
<Qigong> bash.. ftw ;)
<Qigong> looking, I'm sure it did last night
<Qigong> sec.. I only have 'Enable Networking on th eright click and it's checked
<vinnl> Ah, yes, I've got the same
<vinnl> Are you sure the cable is plugged in correctly? ;-)
<Qigong> yes, it worked great with kubuntu. I see no eth0, just ath0
<xindo> Qigong: can you go to manual config?
<Qigong> not sure where.. I have Network settings up, but only show Wireless connection and p2p
<xindo> left click on the network connect icon, choose manual configuration
<Qigong> yes, there.. it brings up the same, Network Settings.. then just the wireles and p2p is listed.
<xindo> hmmm....
<Qigong> I've not found anything that allows me to setup or look at eth0.. I assumed it was all automatic.
<vinnl> It's supposed to be, yes
<Qigong> it's almost like no eth0 stuff was loaded on install(?) I just added the network monitor applet to a panel and eth0 isn't recognized.
<xindo> Qigong: run lspci and see if it has your ethernet card
<Qigong> ok
<Qigong> ethernet controller: Atheros Co.m
<Qigong> that's one of the limited, no support drivers
<xindo> not an expert on these, but it may be a restricted driver, i know there is one for the wireless, but don't know about the wired cards
<Qigong> ok, ty.. still digging.
<xindo> for instance, ubuntu installed my nvidia restricted automatically, i had to install it on xubuntu myself tho
<Qigong> Mmm, I see. ok
<nbl> is there a simple way to test samba from linux to windows?
<nbl> every time i try to mount the folder i time out
<xindo> nbl: can you ping the machines from each other?
<nbl> xindo yes, now how to i stop it!
<nbl> ok, i was ping by ip, how to a ping by workgroup/computername
<nbl> any one?
<vinnl> nbl, what?
<nbl> i cant get samba working yet
<nbl> every time i mount the windows dir. i time out
<vinnl> Oh, sorry, can't help there :(
<hallo0123> do you have a german channel?
<vinnl> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nbl> i never had som much trouble setting up samba before with ubuntu
<vinnl> ...and it's supposed to become easier with Xubuntu 8.10
<nbl> well i was talking with some one else and he not sure it will make it into that build
<vinnl> True
<vinnl> But I'm crossing my fingers :)
<nbl> me-too
<nbl> i installed ubuntu on two other computers in my mixed home network and it was easier to set up, then configuring two windows based machines
<hallo0123> okay... i have installed xubuntu.... booted my very slow laptop.... and started shutting it down... now i just can see the xubuntu screen....
<nbl> ok?
<hallo0123> why is nt my laptop completly shutting down?
<hallo0123> btw i had the same problem with opensuse
<vinnl> hallo0123, what do you mean by "the Xubuntu screen"? You mean the progress bar with the Xubuntu logo above it?
<hallo0123> http://os-iso.de/images/xubuntu-7.04-2.jpg
<nbl> on a side note i never see that, since my monitor does not like the refresh rate
<vinnl> hallo0123, which version of Xubuntu are you using? 7.04?
<vinnl> Right... If you press Ctrl+Alt+F1, do you get a screen full of text? (No need to pm message btw)
<hallo0123> nope  i dont
<vinnl> En what does the progress bar do? Is it full?
<hallo0123> no, it isnt... it is still at the beginning
<hallo0123> and there isnt anythink "moving"
<vinnl> And how long have you waited for it to complete?
<hallo0123> häm... the screen has been approximatly 15 min... i dont know... quite a long while. but should be around the same time i came in the channel
<vidd> hallo0123, im new to the troubleshooting so forgive if you already answered....how much ram?
<hallo0123> should be 256
<vidd> live cd install or alt?
<hallo0123> alternative
<hallo0123> downloaded a few day ago
<vidd> which version?
<hallo0123> thats the file's name: xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386
<vidd> 8.04, 7.10, 7.04, 6.06?
<vidd> ok
<vidd> and is this hang on reboot or install?
<hallo0123> whilst shutting down.... (and i had the same prob with open suse)
<vidd> so install is complete, and you are trying to reboot?
<hallo0123> install was completed, and the laptop did boot. the system was ready to work... then i shutted down (tryed to).
<vidd> so you had the system up once already
<hallo0123> yeah
<vidd> kill power....and try to boot
<hallo0123> alright
<vidd> on a laptop, pull the power cord and drop the battery
<hallo0123> too late... pushed the power button for a few sec
<vidd> that *sould* work
<vidd> provided of course that does not trigger "hybernate" via bios
<vidd> is it booting now?
<hallo0123> yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<vidd> so something in your shutdown scripts is hanky
<hallo0123> yeah... wicked... when i had suse on my laptop there was on the screen "not falid system" (something like that, just in german...
<vidd> let me know when the system is up
<Rev> hi
<Rev> anyone knows how to browse the network with xubuntu?
<vidd> Rev, samba
<hallo0123> someone that (form the german ubuntu channel) i should try to edit the menu.list in the /boot/grup directory
<Rev> is that  a software vidd?
<hallo0123> someone said^^
<vidd> rev yes
<Rev> i thought it was kind of a protocol
<Rev> apt-get install samba?
<hallo0123> i should take the splash out of there
<vidd> rev dont know the specifics....i use ftp between my machines
<nbl> rev same problem here
<vidd> hallo0123, but the issue is shutting down...not booting up....right?
<nbl> i thinking to use pyNeighborhood
<hallo0123> yeah.. my laptop is now read to work
<Rev> vidd that doesnt work
<Rev> i have it installed but cant launch oi
<vinnl> nbl, Rev, try Googling for xubuntu and samba and variants, there are some posts that explain how to do it
<Rev> nbl, crap :/
<vidd> Rev, you need an FTP server for it to work
<Rev> i did
<vinnl> *and variants on that
<Rev> no
<vinnl> I believe grumpymole's were supposed to be good
<Rev> if its just a windows sharing folder, thats no ftp and that should work, shouldnt it?
<hallo0123> so... should i do that?
<vinnl> Rev, it should with Samba
<vidd> hallo0123, so what you want to do is check the log files to see what the last command running was befor this last boot-up
<hallo0123> where can i see the log?
<vidd> hallo0123, grub editing is for start-up issues, not shut-down
<vidd> i believe /var/log
<vidd> let me check my system =]
<hallo0123> okay.. seems to be right
<Rev> vidd,  nbl we already have the smbclient installed on xubuntu
<Rev> but we need something to "view" the shares
<nbl> rev i tried this last night: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<vidd> Rev, i cant help you with samba
<vidd> i dont use it
<nbl> you may have better luck then me
<Rev> like in gnome "shortcuts" -> networks servers
<vidd> i will never let my windows machines to access my linux boxes
<nbl> rev xubuntu does not have it yet! they wish to get it in 8.10 but it is unlikly
<Rev> thats retarded
<nbl> this looks like to be a fix though, pyNeighbourhood
<vidd> hallo0123, im no good at reading logs....i dont know which one is relavent
<nbl> rev i would not complain, it is alot work these programers do to get ubuntu where it is today
<vidd> Rev, if you want some gnome feature, add it!
<vinnl> ...or pay people to add it :P
<vinnl> ...or live without it and hope for the best :)
<vinnl> (I usually do that :P)
<vidd> vinnl, me too....ftp FTW
<vinnl> One machine ftw :P
<hallo0123> okay... i try to find out, which one the the right log....
<nbl> the code and know how is out there, if you think you have a better idea, go with, and program
<vinnl> nbl, that *is* a bit unreasonable
<Rev> nbl,  wait i could i have found something
<Rev> lemme see
<vidd> vinnl, i think hes saying get the program...not write it
<vinnl> In "and program" I interpreted "program" as a verb
<Rev> nbl, indeed, i browsed trhough a lot of forum posts in the ubuntu and french ubuntu forum
<Rev> forums*
<Rev> and pyneighnourhood seems to be the best one
<Rev> i will give it a try
<hallo0123> i got a question... is xubuntu not completly translated?
<hallo0123> in german language?
<vidd> vinnl, any idea what log file to look at to see what program is failing to terminate during shutown?
<vinnl> hallo0123, probably not, no
<vinnl> But I expect it is for the most part
<vinnl> vidd, not by heart
<vinnl> Wasn't dmesg | tail something that could help when it comes to stuff like this?
<nbl> i meant to program it, but more likely adopt the the sources code that is already out there for ubuntu
<vidd> probably (i havent had to troubleshoot this kind of stuff since 6.06!)
<hallo0123> can i help with translating... or at least for myself (if people think i am not doing well enough=
<vidd> hallo0123, try dmesg | tail
<vinnl> nbl, that's cool :)
<vidd> see if that gives you any idea what might be locking your system on shutdown
<vinnl> hallo0123, probably, the first step is to realize Xubuntu is made up of different applications which all can be translated individually
<vinnl> hallo0123, then check which applications haven't been fully translated and contact the application's developers to see if you can help in translating
<vinnl> (I did the same for Xfce in Dutch)
<Rev> nbl i found something else
<Rev> want to know?
<nbl> rev http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<nbl> yes
<Rev> nbl, aparently we can install fuse and fusesmb
<Rev> that will "mount" the network in a network folder in Home that we could browse trhough thunar
<nbl> you got a link?
<Rev> ah
<Rev> u found it already
<Rev> you understand frenc?
<Rev> french*
<nbl> no
<hallo0123> no
<nbl> rev i got to get going, if you find anything interesting pm it to me (if you dont mind)
<Rev> nbl, no problem, i will
<hallo0123> i found something
<hallo0123> unfortunately it is in german... so... but the solution should be (so someone says): xfce-setting-show session
<vinnl> That only allows you to configure Xfce's settings management I'd assume
<hallo0123> mom... i am trying to translate
<hallo0123> had the same problem after updating. my solution
<hallo0123> [quote]xfce-setting-show session [/quote]
<superspuck> can anyone help me get 5.0 analog audio output? All I get is some weird 4.0-stereo, tried with this .asoundrc: http://pastebin.ca/1196441 but it didn't affect the sound at all. default and surroundXX don't get me any sound at all so I have to set default:CARD=AV200 in my media player to get any sound at all.
<^paradox^> when playing videos in totem media player i only get video, no sound. whats going on?
<hallo0123> "logout setting" set / not set a tick. then is works fine for me
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ron_o> is it possible to use ddrescue to a directory on my partition /home rather than to another partition?
<vinnl> hallo0123, you could try that, you can also reach it from the Settings Manager, then "Sessions and Startup" :P
<hallo0123> after booting change it if need be again
<hallo0123> but which setting
<vinnl> hallo0123, "Automatically saave session on logout"
<vinnl> (I suppose)
<^paradox^> ubottu: where is the volume control in xubuntu?
<vinnl> ^paradox^, ubottu  is a bot
<vinnl> Not a human :)
<^paradox^> lol ok
<hallo0123> alright, i m gonna try
<vinnl> ^paradox^, but you can add a plugin to the panel for volume control
<vinnl> Oh, but those instructions are for Ubuntu btw
<vidd> ^paradox^, you need to add it to the panel (which ever one you want)
<vinnl> ^paradox^, the links are what's important
<hallo0123> hm... still the same event happening :-(
<^paradox^> well im just trying to figure out why i only have video in totem and no sound
<vidd> ^paradox^, have you sound in other apps?
<vinnl> ^paradox^, have you turned the volume of Totem up? And you might also want to check the settings in that Volume Control panel plugin
<^paradox^> yes in vlc and mplayer
<hallo0123> hm... anyway... will it harm my hard disk, when i am pushing in the power button each time?
<vidd> ^paradox^, then totem is you issue, not the volume manager
<vidd> hallo0123, i dont believe so
<^paradox^> how do i fix it?
<vinnl> ^paradox^, have you checked that Totem's volume is turned up?
 * vidd uninstalled it and installed gxine cuzz he could never get totem to work right
<^paradox^> well let me check totems volume
<^paradox^> brb
<^paradox^> the volume button is grayed out
<vinnl> ^paradox^, are you playing a file?
<^paradox^> i have a video clip mpg on pause
<hallo0123> anyway... i have an more important question... how to configurate a network...
<vinnl> ^paradox^, hmm, that's odd
<hallo0123> cos xubu is saying: no network devices have been found
<vinnl> ^paradox^, you might want to file a bugreport on Totem
<^paradox^> so totems not only for gnome?
<vinnl> No
<vinnl> Well, it's a GNOME project, but it works in Xfce too
<vinnl> (It does for me, anyway :)
<^paradox^> ok ill file a bug report
<vinnl> ^paradox^, where are you doing that btw?
<^paradox^> i was using bug report under help
<vinnl> Oh OK
<vinnl> That's probably fine :)
<^paradox^> seems i need a launchpad account
<vinnl> Yeah
<^paradox^> okie let me sign up
<^paradox^> alright submitted
<vinnl> Great :)
<^paradox^> whats this xine? is there any media specifically for xfce?
<vinnl> ^paradox^, there's xfmedia
<vinnl> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<^paradox^> its ok bot go do ur bot things
<vinnl> :P
<^paradox^> that things creeping me out
<^paradox^> its not big issue, but whenever i click media totem is what automatically opens it
<^paradox^> and i cant find a repeat function in the other players
<^paradox^> is there a place in the menu bar to check to see if totems volume is turned up?
<vidd> ^paradox^, let me re-install totem and see
<^paradox^> ok
<vidd> ^paradox^, totem has a "sound" menu
<^paradox^> volume up and down are grayed out as well
<vidd> same on mine
<vidd> but when i have it working on something, they become available
<^paradox^> not for me
<^paradox^> same happens with mp3s
<^paradox^> totem always work in gnome though. i dont understand it
<^paradox^> anyways
<^paradox^> im having more ram and an ati radeon or some other 3D video card installed by geek squad in about a week
<vidd> like i said....i always had issues with it, so i dont use it
<^paradox^> they said they have linux guys
<^paradox^> maybe by chance theyll have an answer
<vidd> is ati stuff linux freindly?
<vidd> do you have gnome running on this sysem?
<^paradox^> they said theyd find a good card that could handle the 3D mmorpg games that ive been wanting to try
<^paradox^> yes i originally installed ubuntu
<^paradox^> in the last few days i decided to try xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> and if you load ubuntu instead of xubuntu, sound works?
<^paradox^> yeh no problems there
<Myrtti> Then it might be pulseaudio
<vinnl> OK that's seriously odd
<vinnl> Ah, good  thinking :)
<^paradox^> ive been using linux for about 6 months
<vidd> so since you loaded xubuntu-desktop and found this issue, you switched back over to ubuntu and played sound
<vidd> ?
<^paradox^> im very pleased with it
<vinnl> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<^paradox^> yes i tried it under ubuntu after the fact
<^paradox^> works great under ubuntu
<^paradox^> whys the bot following me like a lost puppy?
<vidd> this "PulseAudio" think might be worth looking into
<vinnl> ^paradox^, when you say !<something> the bot replies
<vinnl> ^paradox^, I said !pulseaudio so ubottu  provided its information on PulseAudio
<vinnl> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<^paradox^> lol k
<Myrtti> Its not totally troublefree even in gnome, Id be surprised if it were problemfree with gnome/xfce combo
<vidd> vinnl, does xubuntu use this pulseaudio?
<Myrtti> No
<vinnl> Apparently not
<vinnl> It was just on the mailinglist IIRC
<^paradox^> so then might be the problem?
<Myrtti> If you install clean xubuntu you dont get pulseaudio
<vidd> ^paradox^, try sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<vidd> this should do one of 2 thing....
<vinnl> vidd, not sure if that's wise
<vinnl> If he still intends to use Ubuntu, I don't know what effect that will have
<vidd> fix audio in xubuntu or break audio in ubuntu
<vidd> once it is completely removed, test audio in both
<^paradox^> i dont wanna break audio in ubuntu
<vidd> then sudo apt-get install pulseaudio and retest
<vidd> ^paradox^, you will re-add it
<^paradox^> ok let me get a terminal brb
<vidd> and dont be alarmed if it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<vidd> that is just a meta-package that pulls all the componants in
<vinnl> (But be sure to reinstall it afterwards)
<^paradox^> got a phone call back in a few minutes
<vidd> vinnl, i will make sure he does
<vinnl> ^.^
<vidd> methinks the issue is that pulseaudio doesnt know about xubuntu....
<ron_o> why didn't I think of that before: sudo <name terminal> puts you in constant root. :)
<ron_o> duh!
<vinnl> ron_o, or "sudo su" ;-)
<ron_o> oh.. :)
<vidd> and reinstalling will make it work under both ubuntu and xubuntu
<ron_o> hehe.
<ron_o> I thought ubuntu didn't allow that. Was that before?
<vinnl> And I believe there was also an argument for sudo
<vinnl> I don't think so. There've always been plenty of ways to achieve it, but since it's not recommended it's not advertised either
<vidd> ron_o, sudo su has always worked....at least since breezy when i came onboard
<ron_o> ahh, I think before then it didn't.
<ron_o> whatever. thanks.
<vinnl> :)
<ron_o> I remember there was a big todo about it. You know, the whole windows thing of dummying a system down.
<vidd> how many realeases were there b4 breezy?
<vinnl> Warty and Hoary
<vidd> so i only missed 2
<vinnl> I believe I stepped in just before Hoary (5.04?) was released
<vinnl> And then switched to Xubuntu about the time of Breezy (5.10)
<vidd> xubuntu wasnt "offical" till 6.06 methinks
<vinnl> No it wasn't
<vinnl> But there was a xubuntu-desktop package for 5.10
<vidd> interesting bit of trivia....i missed it then
<vinnl> ^.^
<vinnl> That was when Jani Monoses was still working hard to get it released :)
<vinnl> I might do a blog post on Xubuntu's history some time :)
<ron_o> they really tricked everyone with that whole numbering scheme..
<vidd> breezy was when the only install disk was the trusty "alt install"
<vinnl> Seeing as it's about aligned with my history of using open source oeprating systems
<vinnl> vidd, yep
<vinnl> ron_o, yeah it was kind of confusing
<ron_o> when I came on board in the beginning and #ubuntu was just filled to the capacity. You couldn't get a word in edge wise.
<ron_o> and then they said, well 'it's still beta you know'..
<vinnl> Ubuntu was the first open source operating system I used, and then it was versioned 4.10 and I couldn't really follow
<vinnl> It took a long time to get acquainted with the whole thing :)
<ron_o> indeed..
<vinnl> And I hadn't even found out about IRC yet :P
<ron_o> much different than windows.. way better in the end. At first I was complaining about it like any old chap would.
<vinnl> Hehe, then again, I was only fourteen years old back then :P
<vidd> the learning curve
<ron_o> wow, the idea that they would put all the apps in one repository and make sure they are malware free. And to think... ;->
<vinnl> ^.^
<vidd> ron_o, been that way for years
<vinnl> Not on Windows
<ron_o> I know, but that was my thought when I came over from windows.
<vidd> debian (if im not mistaken) is older then SUSE
<ron_o> tried redhat back in the late 90s.. couldn't even get it running.
<ron_o> and suse too.. but just barely running.
<vidd> my first forlay into linux was redhat
<ron_o> then ubuntu then zenwalk then sabayon (gentoo derivative) then back to xubuntu because I liked it so much.
<vidd> it worked great...till i tried to install something
<vinnl> Btw, vidd, ron_o, shall we move to #xubuntu-offtopic?
<ron_o> well I'm busy. :)
<ron_o> hehe.
<^paradox^> that was my grandparents
<vidd> #xubuntu-offtopic
<vidd> whoops
<vinnl> Hehe
<^paradox^> im a little worried about losing ubuntu-desktop
<vidd> dont be
<vidd> ubuntu-desktop isnt a real app
<vidd> and we will put it back in a bit
<vidd> after we finish the "without pulseaudio" test
<^paradox^> ok ill go ahead run that command
<vinnl> vidd, why with --purge btw?
<vidd> so he gets a "fresh" set of config files when he re-installs
<vinnl> Ah OK
<vidd> removes the chance of the reinstall getting lazy =]
<vidd> and just using the existing files
<^paradox^> the command was sudo apt-get install pulseaudio?
<vidd> ^paradox^,  sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<vidd> its already installed...we want to pull it
<^paradox^> sorry just trying to locate a terminal. the menus are a little different
<vinnl> Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<^paradox^> ok got it
 * vidd has brought the 6.06 menu with him
<vidd> ^paradox^, so you remember the steps?
<vidd> uninstall, test, reinstall, test
<^paradox^> first i remove, then retest with totem
 * vidd has to step away for about 10-15 minutes
<vidd> yes
<vidd> the command to remove is sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<vidd> you want to test totem in both xubuntu and ubuntu
<vidd> the command to re-install is sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<vidd> and retest in both ubuntu and xubuntu
<vidd> and if removing pulseaudio removes ubuntu-desktop, the command to reinstall it is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vidd> be back in a bit
<^paradox^> ok
<^paradox^> im sorry guys i dont wanna do this. if i had someone more knowledgable than myself in the same room itd be a different story
<vinnl> ^paradox^, I can imagine
<vinnl> I suppose you'll just have to use VLC or Mplayer instead of Totem
<^paradox^> hopefully the guys at geeksquad will be just as good as u guys. if i gotta pay a little extra for it so be it
<vinnl> ^.^
<vidd> ^paradox^, im back
<^paradox^> for the install of a gig of ram and a better video card they said itll cost $250
<vidd> .... wow
<vidd> is that installed?
<vidd> and configured?
<^paradox^> hi vidd i couldnt do it. im scared shitless
<vidd> ^paradox^, dont be afraid
<vidd> there is nothing that commad does that apt-get install wont put back
<vidd> but you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<vidd> but i never used thpulseaudio so i dont know what all is involved'
<vinnl> I'm off guys, bye
<vidd> l8r vinnl
<^paradox^> im just gonna use another player for now. how can i get it to "automatically" open with another program?
<vidd> right-click and choose "open with"
<vidd> select the other app, and check the box for "set default" (or something similar)
<^paradox^> if i had someone here who knows linux id let em go to town on it
<vidd> im not "on site" but im here
<^paradox^> maybe u could remote me and look into it?
<vidd> you would have to set up sshd on your system, give me a username and password, and add me to the "admin" group
<vidd> then you would need to make sure that port 22 is open and routed to that specific machine, and provide the IP address
<^paradox^> how would i set up sshd?
<vidd> and the username, password and IP are best to be transmitted via PM
<vidd> sudo apt-get install openssh-server i believe
<indo> anyone using the apple aluminum usb keyboard?
<^paradox^> dang it someone else calling me. this my day off too
<^paradox^> geeze my cousin needs a hand at his storage room. ill have to try this later this evening, but ill save the chat for referrence
<vidd> if its after 5pm eastern, i wont be available
<^paradox^> ok np. at least my pc doesnt have a serious problem :D
<linko47> hi there
<vidd> whats up
<linko47> not much. getting ready to wash some clothes
<vidd> can anyone recommend some kind of root kit detector?
<vidd> i use rkhunter, but would like to have a second tool
<favro> !rootkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<Myrtti> chrootkit?
<Myrtti> or whatever it was
 * Myrtti checks
<Myrtti> chkrootkit
<vidd> i just think its odd there are no updates for rkhunter in 3 months
<vidd> is that apt-get -able
<vidd> ?
<Myrtti> that's where I looked it up
<vidd> do you use it?
<Myrtti> !info chkrootkit
<ubottu> chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-1.1 (hardy), package size 264 kB, installed size 740 kB
<Myrtti> no
<vidd> heh...you use anything?
<Myrtti> nope - I don't install stuff from outside sources
<vidd> ic....
<Myrtti> ie. everything is from either launchpad ppa's or ubuntu official repositories
<vidd> so your linux box is never connected to the internet
<vidd> or windows machines?
<Myrtti> no windowses outside virtual machines
<vidd> maybe im just paranoid
<vidd> =]
<Odd-rationale> if you have a strong password, and a disabled root account, you should be quite safe from rootkits...imo
<Myrtti> I'm more worried about physical threats
<Myrtti> I've got all my partitions encrypted and grub single user mode is also behind password
<vidd> the only physical theat i have to worry about is the kid standing on the laptop bag with the lappy in it
<Myrtti> so you don't ever leave home with your laptop then ;-)
<vidd> no....i never leave my laptop unattended
<Myrtti> fair enough
<vidd> if i left it home, id have to worry about the old lady finding all that prn
<vidd> =]
<Myrtti> of course I've got a company policy watching behind my back that everything that might contain company stuff should be on encrypted media
<vidd> never a bad polocy
 * vidd never bothered to encrypt hd's
<Myrtti> but then again one of our clients has a company policy that everyone working on their products should be monitored with security cameras while they work
<vidd> how would you rescue from an unbootable drive?
<Myrtti> which *ROFL* is kinda hilarious thought since most of us work from home
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> vidd: I've got multiple backups
<vidd> so, basically, if the drive dies, the data is lost?
<Myrtti> one serverside, one separate encrypted hard drive, encrypted tarballs on DVD's
<vidd> *data on that drive*
<Myrtti> and same data on both my desktop and laptop
<Myrtti> emails on the imap server... most of work stuff on svn...
<Myrtti>  I'm quite safe even if harddrives would fail :-)
<vidd> so it would seem
<Myrtti> beauty of Linux - backups are really easy to do
<Myrtti> I once formatted my / from under me
<vidd> but in theory, would one be able to recover encrypted data from a failed hd?
<Myrtti> if they can first decipher my strong >=12-charachter passwords
<vidd> im speaking from a you recover your own data from a failed hd
<Myrtti> I don't
<vidd> but you could if you had to?
<Myrtti> I've got backups from where I recover
<Myrtti> why bother - it's cheaper to get the data from the backups than to send the harddrive to data recovery experts
<vidd> because at the moment i dont have back-ups, and i dont have a data recovery expert
<vidd> if i decide to encrypt hd's, i need to know im not going to paint myself into a coner
<Myrtti> backups are always a good idea, even if the harddrives were not encrypted
<Myrtti> I've had backup system three years before I started encrypting my harddrives
<vidd> so basically, your not going to answer my question
<vidd> does anyone else know....can you use a live cd to recover data from an encrypted hd if you know the password?
<Myrtti> sure
<vidd> thank you...thats all i wanted to know
<vidd> i undersatnd that you , personally, would not
<Myrtti> given it has not failed physically and the tools in the live cd can recover data
<vidd> ive had to recover data of laptop hd's that ran windows lots of times
<vidd> usually just a simple mount command to view them
<vidd> well...im out
<ouass> hi
#xubuntu 2009-08-31
<knome> i'm gonna hit the bed now. good night everybody
<thejayjetson> nikolam:  I have a 40GB model (but installed a 250Gig HD)
<thejayjetson> I am stuck on the kboot screen on my ps3-trying to install xubuntu 9.1 from disc-when i look at disc in mac i see all files just fine-burned xubuntu using "Burn" then on my second attempt simply used disc utility-each disc has the same files but neither boot the PS to a new OS
<thejayjetson> I am stuck on the kboot screen on my ps3-trying to install xubuntu 9.1 from disc-when i look at disc in mac i see all files just fine-burned xubuntu using "Burn" then on my second attempt simply used disc utility-each disc has the same files but neither boot the PS to a new OS
<thejayjetson> hey
<thejayjetson> anyone ????
<thejayjetson> mrnaz, can you help me?
<CobaltDelta> That's more like it. So, I've got me a question. :D
<thejayjetson> I am stuck on the kboot screen on my ps3-trying to install xubuntu 9.1 from disc-when i look at disc in mac i see all files just fine-burned xubuntu using "Burn" then on my second attempt simply used disc utility-each disc has the same files but neither boot the PS to a new OS
<CobaltDelta> Well, first and foremost, I suppose it'd be wise to ask, am I even allowed to ask for help installing xubuntu on an Xbox (the old kind, not the 360)?
<craigbass1976> Anyone know where volume control is in Jaunty?  I've been blasted by headphones for the last time...
<imran> Hello
<imran> Anyone here
<craigbass1976> imran, I am
<imran> Can you help me install xubuntu
<forces> I want pupusas
<forces> T_T
<forces> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<imran> I have done it before but have formatted
<forces> !install | imran
<ubottu> imran: please see above
<imran> I know but i née live help
<imran> Because ts not acting the same as last time
<imran> Last time I was able to save windows by dragging a bar to set a partition for ubuntu
<craigbass1976> forces, what's pupusas?
<imran> I'm not getting that option thi time
<forces> a typical food in El Salvador
<forces> !google pupusas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google pupusas
<forces> ¬¬
<craigbass1976> imran, I can help you, but I would urge you to ditch windows. ;)
<forces> http://www.google.com.sv/search?source=ig&hl=es&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ESDE335&q=pupusas&lr=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw
<imran> Craig no for many unspeakable reasons
<imran> Ok so i've gotten past keyboard layout
<imran> Now on partition page
<craigbass1976> imran, ok...  You'll feel so much better though.     Why can't you tell xubuntu to use the ext3 partition for the install?
<imran> I have 2 options ;
<imran> Use entire disk
<imran> Or specify partitions manually
<craigbass1976> imran, right.  What happens when you try to specify?
<imran> So I click specify manually
<imran> Did I say I don't want to lose windows
<imran> Which I was able to do last time
<imran> anyway
<imran> Now at prepare partitions
<imran> Is see my whole harddrive in green at the top
<imran> And I see dev sva
<craigbass1976> There's no way to make a new partition?
<imran> Beneath that is dev sda1 mtgs
<craigbass1976> forces, what's the partitioning tool Xub is using for this?  The GUI one I mean
<imran> Ntfs*
<imran> ok so I hit new partition table
<imran> Hit continue
<craigbass1976> imran, is all your windows stuff backed up?  You may end up in fdisk...
<imran> Craig I don't have backed up
<imran> But it fresh install
<imran> So don't need that bad
<craigbass1976> imran, windows you mean?
<imran> Yes
<craigbass1976> Ok, becuase I've never fdisked except on a fresh drive.  Hang on a sec
<imran> But last time I installed ubuntu using a slider to set how much space for ubuntu/windows
<imran> And I'm not getting that option this time
<imran> I just don't wanna go through installing video card again
<craigbass1976> imran, things change.  I can't find a bleeping volume control, other than in the command line...   Check this out:  http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsresize.8.html
<imran> Craig what about this "gpart" I'm hearig a lot off
<imran> Hello?
<craigbass1976> imran, sorry, working on a website too.  I don't know gpart.  Is it a GUI front end for fdisk?
<craigbass1976> imran, if it's gparted you're thinking of, that's the gnome partitioner.  You can install it in your livecd environment I imagine and use it, or just boot to a regular ubuntu cd and use it long enough to make your partitions the way you want them
<imran> Would that be able to partition without ruining windows?
<imran> I got it loaded on liveCD
<imran> hallo
<craigbass1976> imran, dude, settle down.  If you typed my name it would make my screen blink so I'd know you said something.
<craigbass1976> imran, it should not ruin your windows partition... but who knows.
<imran> Craigbass1985 sorry I'm chatting on my iPod so I have to upe everything out
<craigbass1976> imran, ok, and I'm about to go solder my MP3 player and smoke a cigarette, so I'll be gone a bit.  GParted is pretty self explanatory.  BBIAB
<imran> Waiit
<craigbass1976> I'm back.  The soldering gun was already hot, and the player was already apart
<craigbass1976> imran, how's it going?
<imran> Not well
<imran> Trying to use gparted but it won't let me do anything because I'm trying to work with boot drive
<imran> Craigbass1976 sorry I forgot to put you name in there
<craigbass1976> imran, hmmm...  It won't let you resize the ntfs partition?
<imran> It's not currently partitioned
<imran> Whole drive is dedicated to windows
<craigbass1976> imran, that doesn't mean it's not partitioned.  It must be or you wouldn't have been able to install windows.
<imran> An it won't let me do anything, craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> imran, there is a gigantic ntfs partition, yes?
<imran> Well yes
<craigbass1976> /dev/sva1 ?
<imran> Yes
<craigbass1976> And you're using gparted?
<imran> Yes
<craigbass1976> or gpart?  I've never heard of gpart, but that doesn't meananything
<imran> But it ha a exlamation point next to it
<imran> Yes it's gparted
<craigbass1976> hang on
<imran> K
<craigbass1976> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/docs/help-manual/C/gparted_manual.html#gparted-partitions   Any of that helpful?
<imran> Uhhh
<imran> Hold on
<imran> Lemme log on on um pc
<imran> On ym
<imran> On my*
<craigbass1976> meh?
<imrann> ok
<imrann> can you say that site again
<imrann> craigbass1976, can you repeat that site again
<boboso> imrann: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/docs/help-manual/C/gparted_manual.html#gparted-partitions
<imrann> boboso, thanks
<boboso> np
<imrann> Auuugh its still not working i just wanna cry
<craigbass1976> imrann, you may have to fight that card again.  You'd have been better off partitioning first, then installing windows, then linux
<imrann> x_X
<imrann> thats just stupid... this didnt happen last time
<imrann> last time it had an option to just drag a slider to set space for each
<imrann> Is there a way to do that again?
<imrann> craigbass1976, ?
<craigbass1976> Not that i'm aware of.  The newer version of the partitioning program must have gotten rid of that feature
<imrann> craigbass1976, im using the same cd to install as last time
<imrann> and the setting was in the install process D:
<blue0488>  is there a way to install xubuntu on a usb drive with all the options of saving downloading etc but use it on a different pc than the one I install it on?
<blue0488> does anyone know if there is a way to install xubuntu on a usb drive with all the options of saving downloading etc but use it on a different pc than the one I install it on?
<thejayjetson_> I installed xubuntu 9.4 earlier today on my ps3 and borrowed a mouse to help set up my bluetooth mouse-well, now i have booted back up into it and the bluetooth mouse is not working-the other mouse is gone now-with my keyboard [01:21] <thejayjetson> i got into the bluetooth section and saw my mouse, but still not able to connect it???  then i opened the terminal and i am stuck in there-not sure how to get out of there with
<thejayjetson_> oh, i meant 9.04
<vadviktor> hello there! :) how can I edit the content of the xfce menu? Gnome has a graphical menu editor, does xfce have one?
<knome> vadviktor, which xubuntu version do you have?
<vadviktor> latest
<knome> okay. i'm sorry to tell, but xfce 4.6 does not have a menu editor.
<knome> we're working to get one in karmic
<vadviktor> so there is only the xml editing way, is it? :)
<knome> yes, for now
<vadviktor> thank you very much for the info! byez! o/ :)
<mijax> Hi all,
<mijax> I download deft4.2
<mijax> It is live cd.
<mijax> when I boot with this live cd, I do not have any network connection & can not browse internet.
<mijax> please help me.
<mijax> Is there anyone?!?
<TheSheep> mijax: deft? this is a xubuntu support channel...
<mijax> deft is a live cd that use xubuntu as kernel. please help me.
<Sysi> it's based on xubuntu, not much to do with kernel
<Sysi> they don't have any own support? if not, there are xubuntu livecds also
<mijax> Is it possible to config network card in live cds?
<mijax> Sysi: ok, deft is based on xubuntu not kernel.it was a mistake!
<Sysi> what network card do you have?
<mijax> you suppose I use a xubuntu live cd & I want to config network card to use internet in live cd. please help me.
<mijax> Realtek
<mijax> Realtel PCI
<Sysi> need to know exact model, you can google it and watch if it's known to be problematic
<Sysi> i'm still not sure if you can set drivers on livecd, if that's needed
<SiDi> mijax: if there are Free drivers for your card they will be on the liveCD and auto install during the install
<SiDi> if there are not, then you need to connect via ethernet and find windows drivers for your card, and load them with ndiswrapper
<SiDi> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SiDi> Find the _exact_ name of your network card and type "ubuntu + that name" in google, and you'll find HowTos or forum entries about it
<mijax> I install a xubuntu 8.10. When I use ifconfig command to see what configs exists, I see only lo exists.
<mijax> I do to application->system , but there is not network option to configuration.
<mijax> please help me.
<turtle_> anyone got virtualbox running?
<_Pete_> turtle_: I have
<turtle_> can you tell me how to get it working?
<turtle_> I am getting nowhere
<_Pete_> what error do you get?
<turtle_> Attempting to install using DKMS
<turtle_> <turtle_> Creating symlink /var/lib/dkms/vboxdrv/3.0.4/source ->
<turtle_> <turtle_>                  /usr/src/vboxdrv-3.0.4
<turtle_> <turtle_> DKMS: add Completed.
<turtle_> <turtle_> Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.30-02063003-generic cannot be found at
<turtle_> <turtle_> /lib/modules/2.6.30-02063003-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.30-02063003-generic/source.
<turtle_> <turtle_> You can use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located.
<turtle_> <turtle_> Failed to install using DKMS, attempting to install without
<turtle_> <turtle_> Makefile:147: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<turtle_> <turtle_> thats running the 3.0 deb
<turtle_> <turtle_> running the install from synaptic gives me a VM not installed error
<turtle_> whoops sorry for my tag
<_Pete_> install build-essential package
<turtle_> dkms? I have
<_Pete_> and linux-headers-generic
<turtle_> tried to
<turtle_> it cannot find them
<_Pete_> then dunno
<henrique_> hi can anybody help me? I just instaled xubuntu on an old laptop but the colors are all wrong
<henrique_> can anybody tell me where to chenge coler depth and all that parameters
<henrique_> hi can anybody help me? I just insttaled xubuntu on an old laptop but the colors are all wrong. can anybody tell me where to change color depth and all that parameters?
<TheSheep> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<henrique_> yes but that file is blank
<henrique_> what shoul I put there?
<TheSheep> henrique_: see 'man xorg.conf'
<Vizirovics> ALLALUJJAH BROTHAZ
<Vizirovics> My name is Ongavezer Da Holyness
<Vizirovics> Pici Brotha ola
<henrique_> hi can anybody help me? I just insttaled xubuntu on an old laptop but the colors are all wrong. can anybody tell me where to change color depth and all that parameters?
<henrique_> now i connected the pc to an external screen and it works fine
<henrique_> but still
<henrique_> i need tho configure the laptop screen
<henrique_> isn't there any script to help me configure that?
<Hezy> what do you mean when you say the colors are wrong>
<Besogon> hello. Is any way to change main menu with something like alacarte
<Besogon> ?
<SiDi> Besogon: not yet
<SiDi> but alacarte's author is working on compatibility with XFCE
<Besogon> SiDi, ok. xfce menu is the same like in gnome. It have got other names of files. And alacarte shouldn't to change mach to work with xfce menu. Im not program maker. But if I were I would make, of couse, on it.
<Besogon> Today I added "My computer" in "main menu" on XP. And it was so great! I didn't have to use TotalCommander or explorer to search files at the computer...
<fabio> Hello
<fabio> Anyone has installed xubuntu on a Dell mini 9?
<cody-somerville> I have
<fabio> ok
<fabio> have u found a way to make the keyboard shorcuts work? as in AUDIO OFF etc
<cody-somerville> I never really tried
<fabio> ahh ok
<fabio> what was your general experience my friend?
<fabio> because i'm not really that i'mpressed...
<fabio> it's cool though
<fabio> hi?
<Flori_> hello everybody and good evening (MEST)
<Flori_> can anybody help me with vanished panels of the xcfe-desktop?
<zx> hello. is it possible to install xubuntu and have full disk encryption?
<Hezy> Flori_: does xfce4-panel work? can you see it in your system monitor?
<Flori_> hezy: hm... just checking
<Flori_> Hezy: No, it doesn't. Should it?
<Hezy> Flori_: yes/ you can start it by pressing alt+F2, write in there xfce4-panel and press run
<Flori_> Hezy: Ah, there it goes. How can I start it automatically after booting?
<Hezy> go to  settings->session and startup
<Hezy> then go to the Session tab and check what is the restart style
<Flori_> Hezy: yep... I think I just did that myself. I added another application and typed 'xcfe4-panel' into the 'command' space. I'm rebooting now.
<Flori_> Hezy: Oh, I didn't do That! Ok, let's see what happens.
<Hezy> no nedd to reboot
<Hezy> just log out and back in
<Flori_> well -- it's starting at login now.
<Hezy> great
<Flori_> yeah, thanks. what about the 'session' tab?
<Hezy> you can check there to see if it is set to restart "immediately"
<Flori_> yes, it is. what does it mean?
<Hezy> that it is set to start immediately ;)
<Flori_> ok ;). can I ask you something else?
<Hezy> sure
<Flori_> now I've installed ubunut originally. Is there a way of completely changing to xubuntu apart from installing the xcfe-desktop (as I have)?
<Flori_> and were there any advantages?
<knome> Flori_, xubuntu-desktop is the correct package, if you want to install default ubuntu
<knome> Flori_, there isn't that much advantages, mostly more free HD space
<Hezy> you can remove the ubuntu-desktop meta-package, but I don't think it will change much by itself
<knome> !purexfce | Flori_
<ubottu> Flori_: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Hezy> there isn't really such a thing pure Xfce, because many of the packages that ubuntu uses are from gnome
<Hezy> such as the System Monitor you have just used
<Flori_> Whowwhee, what a shower of answers. Thanks! would it speed up my system to delete the ubuntu-desktop?
<Flori_> Hezy: Thanks, I understand.
<knome> Flori_, not really, but it wouldn't do any harm either, if you are not using gnome
<Hezy> it will not speed your computer by itself
<Flori_> My system, that is: thinkpad T40, ca. 1,5 GHz, 1Gb Ram, 40 Gb HD.
<Flori_> and the free diskspace?
<Flori_> knome: gnome-applications, you mean?
<knome> Flori_, what?
<zx> is it possible to encrypt just the home directory?
<knome> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Hezy> some of what you have there is not running any way, and the things that run you probably do need. it may save some space, but not as much as you might think
<knome> zx, ^
<zx> I dont want to encrypt a directory, but the whole home partition
<Hezy> Flori_: what computer do you use? (CPU, memory, disk)?
<knome> zx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Flori_> knome: you said 'if I was not using gnome' and I'm not sure whether you mean gnome-desktop or gnome applications in general. Or did I get something substantially wrong there?
<knome> Flori_, if you are not logging into the gnome desktop environment.
<Flori_> Hezy: I described my system some lines above, could you see there?
<knome> Flori_, while using xfce you can't get rid of gnome *completely*, but many parts of it
<Flori_> knome: Thank you. what did you mean with '!xubuntu'?
<knome> !purexfce | Flori_
<ubottu> Flori_: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Flori_> knome: !purexcfe, I mean
<knome> Flori_, read what ubottu tells you
<zx> knome: i heard ubuntu gives the possibility to encrypt the home dir... why with xubuntu is not the same?
<knome> Flori_, that's the way you can remove all gnome packages xubuntu doesn't install by default.
<Flori_> rightio, thanks.
<knome> Flori_, thus, ending with an installation similar to if you installed xubuntu from a disc
<Hezy> Flori_: no I don't see it. but anyway, I don't think you would gain much from removing gnome. If it works don't try to fix it...
<Flori_> Hezy: :) :) :) I better didn't!
<knome> zx, everything what is possible in ubuntu is possible in xubuntu.
<zx> i tried, but it still formats the home partition without encrypting it
<knome> zx, are you following a specific tutorial? can you give a link to it?
<Flori_> Hey folks, I enjoy your helpfulness a lot. Enjoy your day or night, wherever you are!
<Flori_> See you!
<knome> Flori_, you too
<zx> knome: no tutorials
<knome> zx, which xubuntu version do you have?
<zx> 9.04
<Hezy> Flori_: Xubuntu is not the fastest and leanest distro, but it works well by using some gnome components. if it is a very old computer you can try other distros to get more speed, but for a 5-6 years old computer Xubuntu is great.
<knome> zx, is it already installed or are you only about to install it?
<zx> about to install it
<knome> okay
<knome> you need the alternate cd
<zx> got it
<zx> i tried with setting expert mode
<zx> but it doesn't let me encrypt anything
<knome> i'm not familiar with this thing, sorry
<zx> thanks anyway
<knome> i don't know how it's supposed to be working
<knome> you could ask #ubuntu, as this is not xubuntu-specific
<zx> ill install it without any encryption.. hoping nobody will steal my laptop :)
<zx> must go... bye!
<Flori_> Hezy: Now that's interesting. because I have another mashine, a PIII 600MHz, 193 MBRam, and some 5 GB HD. what distro could you fancy for this one?
<Flori_> xubuntu is doing quite well on it, though. some start-ups are slow, but apart from that it's ok.
<durt> I would suggest a cli install of ubuntu and XFCE as an interface. Thats a low amount of ram and HD space.
<durt> er, LXDE
<Flori_> what's lxde?
<durt> Lightweight Xwindows Desktop Enviroment, based on openbox.
<Flori_> and what's a 'cli' install?
<durt> command line interface.
<Flori_> hm... not sure whether I'd make that...
<Flori_> sounds difficult for me used to grafic interfaces
<durt> well you only need use it to install the LXDE gui and synaptic.
<Flori_> what's gui, please?
<durt> after that your good to go in a graphical environment
<durt> graphical user interface
<Flori_> ah, ok.
<Flori_> thanks, I'LL try!
<Flori_> See you.
<Hezy> Flori_ you can also try a live CD with LXED, it will be easier and you'll see if it fits your needs
<Hezy> Knoppix 6.0 is a Live CD that uses LXDE and it is based on Debian (just like Ubuntu does), so it is not too different.
<SiDi> As incredible as it may seem to be, I thought that this was #xubuntu and not #lubuntu.
<knome> SiDi, woot! i'm on the wrong channel then
<knome> :P
<SiDi> knome: yyeh, go pink pink binary birds for LXDE !
<knome> meh
<SiDi> paint pink
<SiDi> in 256 colours btw !
<knome> meh
<Hezy> SiDi: this is just for spying on the enemies ;)
<Hezy> isn't this what live CD's are for?
<SiDi> no. They're for playing freezbie
<knome> what if i don't do sports?
<Hezy> SiDi: CDs are not stable enough for freezbie
<Hezy> try glass plate insted
<eocyte__>  hello, i use ubuntu on notebook, but I installed today xfce and I have got this problem. "Fn" hotkey for sound stopped working in xfce but in gnome it is working. Where is the problem?
<thejayjetson> bluetooth mouse has be set up each time upon log in-how can i get it to auto connect?
#xubuntu 2009-09-01
<soultaker101> hello
<planetary> ahh why when i open gnusound does it close immediately after it comes up
<planetary> i cant use it
<soultaker101> what is gnusound?
<planetary> a sound editer program
<planetary> its for gnome
<soultaker101> ah
<planetary> i got it in add remove
<soultaker101> are you running with gnome for a desktop?
<planetary> i think so i have xfce4... 9.04
<planetary> under session and start up i have it compatible with gnome
<soultaker101> hmm well xfce4 is not gnome
<soultaker101> i see
<planetary> yaaa
<soultaker101> havfe you tried running the app from the console?
<planetary> well it says launch gnome services on startup
<planetary> alt f2 or terminal
<soultaker101> terminal yes
<soultaker101> does it give you any messages on the terminal?
<planetary> ahh it failed
<planetary> i got signal 6 and it crashed
<soultaker101> hmm not much to go on
<planetary> i can post the stuff
<planetary> here is the last bit of it
<planetary> b54ef000-b54f0000 rw-p 00006000 08:05 20874      /usr/l32 August 2009 00:39:39    Received signal 6
<planetary> 32 August 2009 00:39:39    GNUsound crashed or was killed.
<planetary> 32 August 2009 00:39:39    ------ Dumping backtrace to logfile ------
<planetary> 32 August 2009 00:39:39    Trying to save unsaved data...
<planetary> 32 August 2009 00:39:39    Attempting to salvage shell 1 of 1
<planetary> 32 August 2009 00:39:39    Not saving Untitled1 (not changed)
<planetary> 32 August 2009 00:39:39    Finished, continuing with default signal handler
<planetary> Aborted
<soultaker101> does it crash your whole environment or just exits
<soultaker101> cause I see online there is a crash report for gnusound from supposedly from a conflict with nvidia drivers or something
<planetary> it just closes the window. compiz with nvidia driver handles it fine
<planetary> well i am trying a different program
<soultaker101> alrighty
<soultaker101> seems like there are some open issues with it, good luck
<planetary> thanks
<djanatyn> hey, I was just trying to boot my xubuntu live cd, but it has stopped at "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)".
<djanatyn> I have fluxbuntu installed, but I want to use xubuntu. any ideas on why it stopped?
<djanatyn> just curious, but how long does it take for the live cd to start up?
<djanatyn> . . .
<jiohdi> anyone know a simple vnc server?
<jiohdi> for Xfce
<happy-dude> hiya -- I have a question:: what is the difference between Xorg and xserver?
<anom01y> http://guns.connect.fi/innoplaza/energy/story/John/
<hgerr3432> how do i start kde and XFCE xserver through command line
<hgerr3432> no one?????
<Sysi> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Sysi> or kdm instead of gdm
<Sysi> not so hurry :)
<hgerr3432> kdm is for KDE, thank you what about XFCE XDM?
<hgerr3432> or is GDM XFCE?
<Sysi> xfce is on gdm
<Sysi> you can use every on both, it's about what you've selected
<hgerr3432> k thanx alot
<ale__> hello
<ale__> i need a hand with a little problem
<ale__> someone?
<TheSheep> sorry, my crystal ball ran out of batteries
<TheSheep> you will have to actually describe your problem
<Sysi> hmm, i see something but it's bit hard to tell anything actual..
<ale__> i accidentally deactivated the panel
<ale__> how do i put it back?
<ale__> please..
<ale__> huh?
<ale__> some guy told me to execute
<ale__> gnome-panel
<ale__> in the terminal
<ale__> but this is not the panel i had
<ale__> cmon please
<ale__> ok
<ale__> i fixed it
<ale__> thanks anyway guys
<ale__> now im here, and good minigame that i can download
<ale__> to kill some time
<ale__> ?
<thejayejetson> anyone available?
<Sysi> i really wonder why everyone ask that
<TheSheep> thejayejetson: no, just us, mice
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thejayejetson> anyone here now?
<Sysi> i guess not
<thejayejetson> Hello Sysi
<Sysi> but everyone have shells and they can read your question and ansver little later
<thejayejetson> can you help me with a bluetooth problem?
<thejayejetson> shells?
<Sysi> just ask, someone may ansver may not
<Sysi> irc shell, irc 24/7 on server
<thejayejetson> bluetooth not remembering my mouse upon logon-how can i have it auto pair?
<thejayejetson> and what is an irc shell?
<Sysi> hard to explain with my english
<Sysi> irssi running on webhotel/server etc
<Sysi> where you log in with ssh
<thejayejetson> ?-way over my head
<Sysi> i'm not good to explain things
<thejayejetson> any recommendations for a 'channel' where someone might be able to chat with me right now?
<jdb> thejayejetson: here?
<Sysi> #ubuntu-offtopic is quite active
<thejayejetson> thank you
<kripz> Im having issues connecting to my wireless router, NetworkManager can see the SSID but cant connect. How can i start debugging?
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vazurro> I have had a little problemz. In the penguinfucker.css has 2 major error
<turtle_> g'day, when I am trying to install my linux-headers I get this error: Error: dependency is not satisfiable: linux-headers-2.6.30-02063003
<thejayjetson> how can i get my bluetooth mouse to auto pair?
<thejayjetson> can i pay anyone to help me by chat hour or by selected times over month to month?
<thejayjetson> I am serious-if you would like to help me and make some side cash e-mail me at thejayjetson@hotmail.com
<homebrewcider> hey there, I was wondering, if I drop another hdd into my server computer, will it show up as another hdd as it would in windows, or just one massive one.
<_Trinity_> hi
<_Trinity_> say I tried the Xubuntu-ppc alternative install CD and it doesn't boot
<_Trinity_> my fruity iMac DV
<TheSheep> _Trinity_: try #ubuntu-ppc
<_Trinity_> for?
<danopia`> _Trinity_, for an answer
<_Trinity_> I'm just letting those logged onto irc know that there's a problem with the CD. I know how to boot a live CD. I will try the Ubuntu CD next
<_Trinity_> but thanks just the same
<ozzerr> hi I just installed xubuntu. i've been using ubuntu fr a while but it was a bit slow at times so i decided to try this. i was wondering about installing icons and themes. do they work the same way as in ubuntu? and can i just install the sets i've already downloaded for ubuntu?
<Besogon> yes. Themes for gnome work
<ozzerr> thanks
<redDEADresolve> is there anyway to get xfce to display the workspace name when you switch?
<djanatyn> Hello :)
<djanatyn> I was just wondering about dual-booting xubuntu and windows.
<djanatyn> I have the live CD, and love it. Is there a program on the installer that will let me install xubuntu without getting rid of Windows?
<danielrm93> i think xubuntu installer can make a dual boot
<danielrm93> but...
<danielrm93> i think you should first use partition magic and create a partition
<Sysi-> i think intaller can do it automatically?
<zoredache> and even before that it would best if you make a backup if you don't have one
<danielrm93> yes, make a backup
<danielrm93> i don't know if xubuntu installer can split a partition without deleting your windows
<Sysi-> i think it can
<danielrm93> well, then try to use xubuntu installer to do that (but before that MAKE A BACKUP!!!)
<djanatyn> Can I install xubuntu on my external hard drive?
<djanatyn> it's USB...
<danielrm93> i think yes
<danielrm93> if your computer has got a bios that can boot from an usb drive, yes
<djanatyn> yep, I used to boot puppy linux
<Sysi-> do you want dual boot?
<djanatyn> :D
<djanatyn> Yeah.
<Sysi-> you need to put /boot to hard drive inside computer
<Sysi-> to boot windows witouh external drive
<djanatyn> I was really impressed with how fast xubuntu was. Much faster than XP, for me :)
<danielrm93> xubuntu IS faster
<danielrm93> because it uses a small desktop, XFCE
<danielrm93> i also am using xubuntu on my brother's computer and it's faster
<Sysi-> ubuntu is faster too
<danielrm93> yes
<Sysi-> but xfce is still bit lightier
<Sysi-> xp is not wery heavy, antivirus is
<djanatyn> The partitioner is taking a long time to load, though.
<djanatyn> True.
 * djanatyn runs McAfee
 * danielrm93 uses AVG but hates it.
<djanatyn> Should I (Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup)?
<danielrm93> there is a program for installing *buntu on a pendrive
<danielrm93> USB Creator
<Sysi-> it don't actually install?
<Sysi-> as far as i know
<danielrm93> i have found a deb link
<danielrm93> wget http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/all/usb-creator/download/usb-creator_0.1.10_all.deb
<Sysi-> isn't it for making bootable usb drive?
<danielrm93> i don't know. i have wathed screenshots and it copies a CD on a pendrive.
<Sysi-> so you don't _install_ linux system with that
<Sysi-> i think it's normal installation but /boot need to be on hard disk, that grub can boot into windows without external drive
<danielrm93> are you meaning to have a /boot folder on your hard drive and let grub to load windows if no ext drive is there in the computer?
<danielrm93> (sorry but i'm spanish and it was difficult enough to understand what you said ;P)
<Sysi-> i'm finnish and it's hard to understant what i say :)
<knome> danielrm93, what are you trying to achieve?
<danielrm93> ?
<Sysi-> install xubuntu to external drive
 * djanatyn is trying to achieve it :)
<knome> just launch the normal installer and install to the drive
<knome> instead of selecting your local drive (sda), select the stick (sdb or whatever)
 * danielrm93 has found what "archieve" means in Spanish ;)
<Sysi-> but if boot is on external drive, grub is there and without it you can't boot to windows?
<Sysi-> */boot
<Sysi-> i think i've heard about such a problem
<knome> if you unplug the external drive, there is no problem.
<knome> also, you can decide not to install grub there
<knome> and just modify the grub on your local HD
 * danielrm93 must to leave his computer. He says bye to all.
<djanatyn> O_O
<SiDi> D<)))°>
<djanatyn> Could someone help me? I recently installed xubuntu and just rebooted. It came up with a GRUB menu, which I used to boot XP. I restarted, but recieved an error: Grub error 25. I managed to get it working by enabling and disabling my 2nd SATA drive cord (which is hooked up to nothing) each time, but if I don't I get GRUB error 25. Does anyone know how I might fix this?
<SiDi_> The error 25 stands for invalid command :/ No idea what causes can make it happen
<SiDi_> Google says it can occur with some old bios that dont handle logical partitions properly, though
<SiDi_> May you paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and your /boot/grub/menu.lst file please ?
<alienkid10> I installed xfc4 from the repos and when I try to log in then it goes to the splash screen and is stuck thier even after 5 mins
<alienkid10> *xfce4
<alienkid10> what's supposed to happen??
#xubuntu 2009-09-02
<burner> if I want to map show desktop to a new button instead of ctrl+alt+d, what's the run command i use?
<SiDi> burner
<SiDi> probably in the keyboard tab of Applications -> Parameters -> Window manager
<burner> pardon?  i don't have that
<burner> oh oh, settings
<burner> i'm with it
<burner> i was looking in settings -> keyboard
<SiDi> Sorry, bad translation from me :P
<SiDi> Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts is for all the shortcuts not related to the window manager
<burner> thanks
<burner> now if only it didn't suck so bad to add launchers from menu items
<SiDi> ah, this is something harder in xfce than in gnome
<SiDi> i dont know about future versions of xfce-panel but at the moment i think you do have to manually do it
<SiDi> so, create a launcher and fill the form x_x
<burner> for sure, it works, just not super easy
<burner> i'm a little more stoked on quicklauncher
<burner> any way to turn off the keyboard error beep in thunar?
<powertool08> Can somebody help me with a dual monitor wallpaper problem? I'm using open drivers and xrandr. When I set a wallpaper, I have to set it for each monitor and then both monitors show the same 1/2 of the wallpaper
<rgnr> hi
<Chelovek> hi
<rgnr> how do i check whether my usb stick is usb2?
<Chelovek> i am chainik
<rgnr> haha
<Chelovek> ãîâîðèøü ïî ðóññêè?
<durt> rgnr, lsusb -v
<Chelovek> êòî çíàåò, êàê íàñòðîèòü ÒÂ òþíåð?
<Chelovek> who does know, how to influence TV tuner?
<timeout> anyone here familiar with grub?
<MrNaz`> does Xubuntu have mouse pointer trails ?
<Besogon> I had made xfce4-panel --help and it got me this "--display=       using display X" What does it mean? What is X display exactly?
<TheSheep> Besogon: it's a little complicated, best read the wikipedia article on X
<Besogon> TheSheep, I have well-konwn problem with wine and panel. What do you advise about killall and starting xfce4-panel? I mean that after shut down a wine I have no panel. And What is the best way to turn it on?
<Sysi> killing may not needed
<Sysi> alt f2 "xfce4-panel", hopefylly works
<Besogon> I m going to try.
<Besogon> Sysi, that dont work with WarCraft. But Works with Might&MagicIIX..
<likemindead> Who's running Xubuntu 9.10? I'm getting restless & want to try it. ;)
<likemindead> (Currently running CrunchBang 9.04.01 on my PIII laptop.)
<Jasa> Hey there, i noticed that there are the karmic testing images apparently for Xubuntu, main thing would be that of that are they updated and working ones as there isn't any information on distrowatch site on what packages are updated etc ... ? =)
<Lando_C> Hi there, is anyone awake?
<TheSheep> no
 * likemindead waves.
<Daniel3> hey
<Daniel3> I installed xubuntu over my copy of ubuntu using the terminal and want to go back what do I enter into the terminal to do that?
#xubuntu 2009-09-03
<jorge_> please help
<jorge_> how do i know if my video is working right?
<jorge_> anyone??
<jorge_> please!
<jorge_> how do i know if my video is working right?
<anom01y> jorg
<tarani> hello, everyone
<tarani> i need some help...
<tarani> i just installed xubuntu and i cannot access root
<tarani> kk nvm, i found a solution
<Techie> i need help spoofing a headless server into thinking theres a screen attatched
<TheSheep> what for?
<Techie> x11vnc
<Techie> im running a server in xubuntu 9.04 with x11vnc set to load at logon
<Techie> with an autologon
<Techie> this allows me to bypass all the trouble of setting up correct authorities for a new X session for aq vnc
<Techie> a*
<Techie> but X wont start without a screen attatched
<Techie> and please dont go on about running a display on a server, i usually dont
<TheSheep> can't you just ssh -XY to your server and run X apps from there, using your local X for display?
<Techie> yes and no
<Techie> i could, but i could be accessing it from any OS
<Techie> and the other thing is that ive never been able to get X11 forwarding working
<Techie> do you know if X has an IRC channel anywhere?
<_Pete_> Techie: X by default has that feature disabled now adays
<_Pete_> so you have to drop privileges to it work
<_Pete_> but as TheSheep said ssh is safer/better way
<Techie> im not exactly looking for safe
<Techie> its a box running @ my school and tbh theres only a handful of people there that would even know what a VNC connection is
<_Pete_> if it's on public network
<_Pete_> handful is enough
<Techie> let me rephrase that
<Techie> the only people that would know what a VNC connection is, are my mates
<_Pete_> Techie: hmm?
<_Pete_> is the machine only accesible from local network, not from internet?
<Techie> yep
<_Pete_> which one?
<Techie> local
<jim_p> hello people!
<Techie> plus admin would throw a shit if he caught me setting it up for external access
<_Pete_> Techie: try freenx
<Techie> i tried that
<Techie> could never get ti working though
<jim_p> i need some help with xfce 4.6 "management". a) how can i edit the main menu? i want to remove some useless entries like conky
<_Pete_> Techie: it didnt work ?
<Techie> i wouldnt mind using the windows RDP protocol as that allows you to run apps with sound, but i cant find a server for it
<Techie> nope, it didnt work
<Techie> well, it did work... but not as it was supposed to
<_Pete_> ok, what do you suppose from that then ?
<Techie> that i didnt have it configured right, but i didnt have the time to sit there for days to figure out what was wrong
<_Pete_> Techie: hmm, I have only tested it so that remote has X/desktop installed
<_Pete_> and works well even remote has no X
<TheSheep> jim_p: you copy apropriate file from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/share/applications and edit it with a text editor
<jim_p> TheSheep: give me a sec to have a look
<TheSheep> jim_p: to hide an entry, add 'hide=True' to it
<TheSheep> or was it hidden=True? can't rememeber
<Techie> know of any really good simple guides to setting up X forwarding
<jim_p> TheSheep: /usr/share/applications is a folder! and i dont want to hide an app, i want to hide a submenu altogether (20+ apps)
<TheSheep> the submenu hides when all apps in it are hidden
<jim_p> yea but i cant set 20+ apps to hidden!
<TheSheep> what's stopping you?
<TheSheep> by the way, if you want to remove those applications, use synaptic to uninstall them
<jim_p> TheSheep: i dont want to remove conky for instance! i just dont want it in my menus
<Techie> _Pete_, how can i enable X forwarding in X?
<_Pete_> Techie: dont know
<_Pete_> seek from man X
<_Pete_> anyway it's very unwise to do
<_Pete_> even on localnetwork
<Techie> aye aye aye, i hate man pages
<_Pete_> I too
<Techie> why is it unwise to do?
<Techie> all traffic is encrypted inside SSH2
<_Pete_> have been thinking there must be a course how to write those in a manner nobody will understand
<Techie> more than a course, i reckon they genetically enchance people to be able to do it
<_Pete_> ;D
<_Pete_> Techie: if that's your case
<_Pete_> ..
<_Pete_> what exactly is yourcase ?
<Techie> my case is getting some form of graphical output from my server box at school
<Techie> mainly for selecting music to stream
<Techie> and sharing videos
<_Pete_> and why do you need gfx for that in first place ?
<Techie> because it makes searching a mp3 library much easier
<_Pete_> how so?
<Techie> you ever tried searching through 8 gig of mp3 files when theyre not all named correctly
<_Pete_> yes
<Techie> done it in a CLI?
<_Pete_> yes
<Techie> how so?
<_Pete_> petria@quadcore:~/pub/Muzik$ du -h
<_Pete_> 230G
<Techie> nice collection
<_Pete_> usually
<_Pete_> find somethng | grep other
<_Pete_> does the trick
<Techie> if i didnt have to check id3 tags then grep would do fine on its own
<_Pete_> I guess there's cli tool to get those also
<_Pete_> and so include in cli search
<Techie> mwah ha ha there so kick in the bad thing about my school
<Techie> they run an ISA internet proxy which i dont have the password to
<Techie> so im unable to retrieve files from aptitude or install dependencies easily
<_Pete_> where is your school ?
<Techie> new zealand
<_Pete_> hmm
<_Pete_> you know usual things to get around that ?
<Techie> yes and no
<Techie> i could tunnel through it
<_Pete_> ssh is good :)
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> one problem
<Techie> it wont allow anything onther than http or https packets through
<_Pete_> your school proxy/firewall ?
<Techie> bit of both
<_Pete_> right
<Techie> it acts as a socks proxy
<_Pete_> but still ssh works ?
<Techie> nope
<Techie> but it also stops any non http traffic, incoming and outgoing
<_Pete_> well if you are hackis enough
<Techie> i could tunnel ssh through http past it, but i dont know the password and have yet to find a client that will use the settings from internet exploder
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> If I were you would change school
<Techie> not an option
<_Pete_> much easier than hakcking
<Techie> its my last year
<Techie> pfff
<Techie> hacking windows boxes and networks is easy
<_Pete_> and pointless
<Techie> yep
<Techie> i have the administrator password, and have had it for years
<_Pete_> how can you irc then ?
<Techie> its almost useless though
<Techie> im not at school
<Techie> its 8:28 PM
<_Pete_> right
<Techie> +12 hours GMT
<_Pete_> does it give any help if I let you account on here ?
<Techie> nope
<Techie> i have many boxes that i can access
<Techie> i have 2 in australia
<Techie> one in the US i think
<Techie> and hopefully one locally soon
<Techie> once my mate configures his router again
<Techie> man, im gettign such a slow connection
<Techie_> well that was a success and a failure
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i'm installing xubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso and got this error at 94%: "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error."
<ubuntu> any idea how to fix this?
<ubuntu> i've tried like 6 times and keep getting the same error
<jiohdi> I have three programs that appear on start up, how do I keep that from happening?
<TheSheep> system->autostarted applications
<TheSheep> or was that in settings?
<jiohdi> its not in autostart
<jiohdi> and I dont find any other settings that would have it
<TheSheep> maybe you saved them with session when you logged out last time?
<jiohdi> they would have to have been saved a long time ago, every log out since has not had them running
<jiohdi> but if I did save them somehow, how do I unsave them?
<TheSheep> jiohdi: you can delete the files in ~/.cache/session
<jiohdi> TheSheep, ok, rebooting to see if it works
<thejayjetson> unable to play YouTube videos-tried many things-can anyone help?
<Sysi> xubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<thejayjetson> yes
<thejayjetson> Running Xubuntu 9.04 on PS3
<thejayjetson> would you like to see the command(s) I was given and the result from the terminal most recently?
<Sysi> dunno, that ps3 is rather special, at lest to me
<knome> thejayjetson, still no luck at #ubuntu-ps3 ?
<thejayjetson> never any luck-i can't believe someone if even on this line
<thejayjetson> I really wish I would have never installed Xubuntu cause now I feel I have to made it work when I should just really forget about it
<marcPV> hi there
<knome> !hi | marcPV
<ubottu> marcPV: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<marcPV> thanks! I want to know how to unable the click on the pad (sorry for my english)
<thejayjetson> did you try taking the batteries out?
<marcPV> I mean the touchpad, I only want it to move cursor, not to do click
<marcPV> I want to do click only with buttons
<Sysi> settings -> mouse?
<Sysi> hmm, seems not
<SiDi> !shmconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shmconfig
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<marcPV> what is shmconfig?
<marcPV> let me check that page, anyway I am a rookie on xubuntu so
<marcPV> i hope its not difficult
<SiDi> Its not
<SiDi> You have to enable SHMConfig (see above), then you can use touchfreeze to disable the touchpad click while typing, and gsynaptics to configure your touchpad
<marcPV> ok, thanks very much, I will try to enable that...
<SiDi> let me know if anything goes wrong ;
<marcPV> i see there are instructions for gnome and kde here, but not for xfce... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<marcPV> (I also use Ubuntu on other laptop, and it's easy to enable touchpad clicks... sad)
<Sysi> gnome is easy and xfce is light
<Sysi> not big differences nowdays, but slihtly
<marcPV> anyway, I may say that xfce works fine... in fact, it works on this 256mb laptop and gnome just don't
<Sysi> i've had exatly same
<Sysi> but i like xfce so much that i have it on with 2gb ram too
<marcPV> Wow, it may fly
<Sysi> pretty much
<knome> i have 4GB of ram and xubuntu.
<Sysi> but i think it's simple and easy to configure etc.
<knome> after about 1GB, you don't really notice the speed difference between gnome and xfce, if you don't run lots of stuff
<marcPV> i fact, i think xcfe works better on wireless network
<Sysi> gnome is bugsy for me
<marcPV> by the way, any idea of what line i have to type here for xubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<marcPV> it's not really important but I hate to do accidental clicks on the touchpad
<SiDi> knome: xfce is snappier !
<SiDi> marcPV: things that work for ubuntu work for xubuntu too
<knome> meh
 * knome opens the next bottle
<SiDi> gksudo mousepad /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi
<marcPV> ok, the gnome line then, thanks SiDi! Let me try...
<marcPV> ;)
<marcPV> sorry, nothing happens when i type that in a terminal. It ask me for permission, then nothing.
<SiDi> you dont have gedit, i suppose :)
<SiDi> try the line there
<SiDi> gksudo mousepad /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi
<SiDi> gksudo is for executing an application with the administrator rights
<SiDi> gedit / kate / mousepad are text editors
<marcPV> oh, ok, thanks
<SiDi>  /etc/hal/.... is the path to the file to edit
<marcPV> ok, learning... mousepad works
<marcPV> ;)
<SiDi> So here, you're asked to add some text to a configuration file that will tell X.org (the graphical server that launches the graphics and mouse drivers and that is used on Linux) to launch the Synaptics drivers for your touchpad
<SiDi> then utilities like gsynaptics can be used to edit the properties of your touchpad, now that the drivers are enabled
<SiDi> And i need a coffee.
<marcPV> lol, ok, go get that coffee
<knome> coffee? neh
<marcPV> I have to restart now, I'll be back... I mean, if my laptop don't crash
<SiDi> its too late for coffee, i need to go soon
<Sysi> it's fun here where are people from so different places
<marcPV> thanks a lot, by the way
<SiDi> Many finnish people ! *points at knome*
 * knome hides behind his beer mug
 * SiDi wants a beer too
<SiDi> Why do you ALWAYS have beer with you ? T_T
<knome> get one then
<knome> well i just went to buy some :P
<knome> rochefort 8, a trappist
<marcPV> hi again
<marcPV> I installed gsynaptics but now i can't find it... weird
<marcPV> any idea?
<Sysi> run on terminal
<marcPV> how?
<Sysi> write gsynaptics and press enter
<Sysi> or use alt + f2
<marcPV> ok, thanks, but it's weird isn't it?
<Sysi> maybe not
<marcPV> ok, great! At last! I disable the touchpad click, I'm happy now! ;)
<Sysi> does .xmodmap work in current xfce?
<Sysi> i wonder if it's problem of fedora or xfce
<Sysi> ah, in fedora it need to be in other folder
<Speckal> i want to use the latest package for 9.04 that is discussed in this thread, but I'm not sure how to go about getting it (the "right" way). help please :)    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/277556
<miguelonnnn> hiiiiii
<miguelonnnn> please i got a problem with ethrnet, i can't connect
<miguelonnnn> i plug the ethernet cable and set network connections to dhcp automtic but it doesn't configure
<idyllic> <miguelonnnn> hmph, you can try fire up the terminal. "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Speckal> how do I see the list of packages a specific source provides?
<cody-somerville> look on packages.ubuntu.com
<Speckal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/277556    how can I get the updated open-vm-tools package that was mentioned in this thread?
<likemindead> Is there a PPA?
<likemindead> That's how I usually get the most recent packages of something I really like.
<Speckal> yes there is
<Speckal> the address (I believe) is http://ppa.launchpad.net/grexk/ubuntu-dev/ubuntu
<Speckal> i have added that to my sources, both deb and deb-src
<Speckal> the package lists come back empty.  cat /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_grexk_ubuntu-dev_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_binary-i386_Packages is zero bytes
<Speckal> same with main_source_Sources
<Speckal> apt-get does report a "Hit" on ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release, jaunty/main Packages, and jaunty/main Sources
<Speckal> i'm stumped :/
<likemindead> Was there a public key? If so, did you authenticate?
<Speckal> yes I did
<likemindead> Strange.
<likemindead> Maybe their server is down. :-\
<Speckal> i'm browsing the server via http right now
<Speckal> ....
<Speckal> damn
<Speckal> the package files on the server are actually empty
<Speckal> well that answers that :/
<tarani> what're you working on speckal?
<likemindead> "<Speckal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/277556    how can I get the updated open-vm-tools package that was mentioned in this thread?"
<Speckal> ya
<Speckal> getting an updated (patched) version of open-vm-tools from a PPA. according to a launchpad thread, it is supposed to resolve build errors on jaunty and fix a few other things
<likemindead> But the files are M.I.A. :(
<tarani> :/
<plazmacrow> is there any way to enable an 60sec shutdown timer on the logoff screen of xfce (like gnome/kde)?
<knome> plazmacrow, xfce uses gdm as does gnome
<plazmacrow> knome, I am using slim at the moment, make this the difference?
<knome> plazmacrow, yep.
<plazmacrow> Okay, than I will try switching back to gdm
<plazmacrow> okay, gdm is running now - but the 60sec countdown does'nt appear. any ideas?
<knome> plazmacrow, try running 'gdmsetup' and checking your settings
<plazmacrow> I can't find any option to enable the countdown. I unfortunately have a very low screen resolution and so some parts of the dialog where cut off.
<likemindead> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t771WaoJNVw
<likemindead> ...wrong window. Sorry.
<miguelonnnnn> hi sry
<miguelonnnnn> i was out
<miguelonnnnn> and couldn't answer, finally i fifty fifity have the usb modem installed
<miguelonnnnn> is there anybody here now? I got one new question, i made my usb installer dumping the xubuntu lived to it and messing a little with syslinux. Now i can install and boot live off usb, but i'm curious if (given that cd's can't self write on themselves) booting live my usb will let me save files into it, and if i save those files, when installing from that usb will i get a clean copy or with those files on it
<likemindead> It is possible to have a recursive Live USB. Try the Pendrive Linux folks.
<likemindead> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<likemindead> Lots there.
<likemindead> A "persistent install" is what you're wanting.
<miguelonnnnn> what you mean bout recursive likemindead ?
<likemindead> Persistent.
<miguelonnnnn> ahh nice i kind of get what you mean, persisten in the sense that "what you get, remains there after shutdown" right?
<likemindead> Right.
<miguelonnnnn> so this one isn't persistent?
<miguelonnnnn> what i did is mounting the xubuntu iso cd, dump it to the usb formatted as fat32, then mess a littlle with syslinux to make it bootable, and that's all i did
<likemindead> No. You have to make it that way.
<likemindead> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-linux-mint-7-flash-drive-creation-windows/\
<likemindead> Err...
<likemindead> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-linux-mint-7-flash-drive-creation-windows/
<likemindead> There. Example.
<miguelonnnnn> ok. Would it be really hard to say what's the difference? cause i like to learn how linux works, and it'd be great if i know how to change this from my actual usb copy to make it persistent
<likemindead> Over my head. I'm mostly a n00b. ;)
<miguelonnnnn> haha ok me too :P
<miguelonnnnn> well, thanks likemindead , now i'm having dinner (i'm spanish here it's 22.00). See you soon and many thanks bye
<tarani> can anyone direct me to a good website to help with the linux learning curve?
<tarani> particularly software development
#xubuntu 2009-09-04
<MTec007> is there a command to wake up the screen?
<marybuntu> http://imagebin.org/62401 guys i'm a little afraid of restarting cause i got this error on update saying i had corrupted package archive linux headers can anyone counsel please
<TheSheep> headers are needed for compiling things and such
<TheSheep> say, did you ran out of disk space?
<TheSheep> did you run*
<marybuntu> um, what do you mean run*?
<marybuntu> TheSheep, disk usage says i have 5.5 gb available
<TheSheep> you only have one partition?
<TheSheep> what does 'df -h' say?
<marybuntu> TheSheep: sorry, had to let the dog out.
<marybuntu> ok, so you want me to open term and type df -h  ?
<marybuntu> TheSheep, http://pastebin.org/14791
<marybuntu> you still with me? :)
<marybuntu> mamas hollering at me to take the garbage out , she doesn't understand the potential gravity of the situation
<marybuntu> ok, i back; it raind so hard here can't get the garbage can out to the road, the swail is as deep as a moat
<marybuntu> TheSheep, can you help, i don't know if whole system will damage if i restart ... http://pastebin.org/14791
<marybuntu> http://imagebin.org/62401 guys i'm a little afraid of restarting cause i got this error on update saying i had corrupted package archive linux headers can anyone counsel please
<marybuntu> http://pastebin.org/14791
<marybuntu> why would i get a corrupted file through the update manager anyways?  just error in transmission?  should i try to rerun the update mgr?
<MTec007> is there a command to wake up the screen?
<genii> If you interrupt an update in mid-download of a file it will still have /var/cache/apt/archives/filename.deb      but it will be corrupt
<marybuntu> nope, reloaded update mgr, and reran, still have same error msg http://imagebin.org/62401
<genii> marybuntu: For the reason I just described, rm whatever .deb file it's complaining about from the apt archives
<marybuntu> genii, i never interrupted it
<marybuntu> howto?
<genii> marybuntu: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.28*deb             then try the update again
<marybuntu> k, lemme try, thx
<marybuntu> genii, this is moms computer; could operations i was doing on my laptop in the other room on the same network have 'interrupted' the update?
<genii> Quite possibly. All it takes if for the file not to have d/l right to make it this way
<marybuntu> so i should in the future keep other boxes quiet during updates?
<marybuntu> ya, ok, the update seems to have completed successfully now, no error messages ... thanks
<marybuntu> live and learn
<marybuntu> k, thanks guys gonna shut this old box down
<MTec007> Does any body know if there is there a command to wake up the screen?
<genii> MTec007: setterm -reset        ?
<genii> (according to setterm manpage)
<MTec007> ill try it next chance i get, thanks
<dca> hi
<unitheory> human life!
<dca> I am not able to mount my fixeddrives
<unitheory> error?
<dca> how can i mount that in Xubuntu
<dca> no.. not even getting any option
<dca> whats the command
<dca> if i use gnome i will get it mounted to /media/disk
<dca> automatically
<dca> but if i login to XFCE session then..cannot see disk folder in .media
<unitheory> if you open up thunar, the file manager, does it display your disk on the left panel?
<dca> no
<dca> its not displaying!!
<dca> :(
<unitheory> well you can probably mount it manually
<dca> how...
<unitheory> sudo fdisk -l
<dca> i am new to linux
<unitheory> ok well it takes 3 commands.  one to figure out the name of your drive, one to make a mount point, and one to mount your drive to the mount point
<dca> i figured out this command
<dca> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/disk -o defaults,force,umask=0
<dca> but its showing error folder disk not existing
<dca> do i have to create the folder disk evrytime
<unitheory> no, once is enough
<unitheory> sudo mkdir /media/disk
<dca> but i i would have to execute this command each and everytime i restart..?
<dca> is it like that?
<unitheory> no, you can add it to your fstab
<dca> the above command?
<unitheory> no
<dca> please help.. :(
<dca> i donno much
<dca> i meant this command sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/disk -o defaults,force,umask=0
<unitheory> i know
<dca> :)
<unitheory> are you sure /dev/sda2 is the name of the drive you want to mount?
<dca> there are two drives.. this is my c drive
<dca> one more is there
<unitheory> ok, first open fstab:
<unitheory> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<unitheory> if you have gedit of course. it sounds like you installed xubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu install.
<dca> done
<dca> opened
<unitheory> at the bottom add a line that looks like this:
<dca> k
<unitheory> /dev/sda2  /media/disk ntfs relatime,errors=remount-ro 0  1
<dca> for sda3 also same command?
<dca> different folder
<dca> i guess :)
<unitheory> for whicever drive(s) you are having trouble mounting
<unitheory> whichever
<unitheory> a clean xubuntu install shouldn't have any trouble auto-mounting drives.  when you install xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu, it doesn't work as well
<unitheory> don't delete anything that was already in that file
<dca> okay
<dca> done
<dca> how to unmount the drives
<unitheory> you need different mount points for each drive
<dca> i created two folders disk and disk-1
<dca> in /media
<unitheory> in thunar, you can right-click on the drive and choose unmount.
<unitheory> dca good job ;]
<dca> hey!!!
<unitheory> if for some reason you like using the command line you can sudo umount /media/disk
<unitheory> (that's umount, not unmount)
<dca> k.. in thunar i cnat see the drive options to choose unmount
<dca> cant
<dca> i will use the command
<unitheory> of the left it should display the drives you mounted, yes?
<dca> no..
<dca> :)
<unitheory> but they're mounted?
<dca> no....i will restart
<dca> and see
<unitheory> didnt you manually mount them?
<dca> i had mounted them manually to different points
<dca> but cannot see that in thunar
<dca> let me restart and check..
<dca> will get back to u
<unitheory> k
<dca> THANKS A TON
<unitheory> no problem
<dca> Have a nice time... :-D
<dca> i am just learning!!
<unitheory> well mounting drives by hand is pretty advanced
<dca> hi..unitheory
<dca> it worked
<dca> thanks
<unitheory> great!
<dca> but one small trouble.. i cant see the mounted drive on the side pane of thunar
<dca> how can i add it there?
<unitheory> are they in /media/ ?
<dca> yes
<unitheory> ok, so in media just drag disk and disk-1 to the left panel ;]
<unitheory> that ought to bookmark them
<dca> ooops!!!! that simple.. fool i am .. Thanks friend for ur help..
<unitheory> you're very welcome!
<dca> Xubuntu is simple and fast!!!
<unitheory> i assure you that a clean xubuntu install has fewer problems
<dca> hmm.. earlier i was using Ubuntu and yesterday only installed XFCE
<unitheory> yeah what you have now is an ubuntu/xubuntu mix
<unitheory> so it has some identity problems sometimes ;]
<dca> yes..
<dca> oho.. i havent come across any issues so far..
<dca> but any tips.. i would like to cintinue with Xubuntu..
<dca> i had some some windows lag in Gnome.. but here its fast..
<dca> no lags
<unitheory> i run xubuntu on my tablet pc
<dca> cool .. whats tablet pc?
<unitheory> it has a stylus/pen to control the mouse
<dca> ya, got it.. wikipedia  :d
<dca> anyways, thanks friend... !
<unitheory> welcome!
<dca> will trouble you if i face further issues ...hehe ... :-D
<unitheory> i'm off to bed
<unitheory> 1 in the morning here
<miguelonnnnn> hi ! 8 here, beat this ! :P xd
<PiousMinion> Hi, I got a fresh copy of xubuntu 9.04, and did a slow burn on some good optical media. The live environment seems to work fine except for the fact that d-clicking install logs me out and then back in.... and nothing more.
<PiousMinion> Ideas anyone?
<PiousMinion> I'm honestly just about fed up with uBUGtu and all its variants, but I thought I'd give the latest xubuntu a try on my mothers PC.  I just don't have any of these problems with debian, archlinux, gentoo, etc, but those aren't your parents/grandparents distros.  :/
<Sysi> what's with debian?
<Sysi> just make everything redy for them
<PiousMinion> That may be what I divert to.  I was just hoping someone had some insight on why this isn't working.
<Sysi> how much ram?
<PiousMinion> 512
<PiousMinion> Also, starting the install directly from the boot menu starts the installer until I select to manually partition.  At which point it dies, then logs back in and leaves me at the live desktop.
<PiousMinion> ok, screw it.  If I wanted a shitty unstable product I would have installed Vista.  At least it would have installed. heh
<thejayjetson> haven't gotten anywhere with linux-can't do simple things like auto pair my bluetooth mouse-full screen the os-work on resolution-watch a youtube video-can anyone help with any of these?
<thejayjetson> anyone actually availible?
<premorphos> i have used linux/xubuntu for 8mounts now my system is gr8. iv lerned so much and now im back in this channel to help outers.
<premorphos> i want to thank all of you who patiently helped and answerd my "noob" questions.
<Eric_K> :)
<Eric_K> #xubuntu-offtopic feels quite deserted tho
<Sysi> there are offtopic for this too?
<Eric_K> ye
<Eric_K> this is the blog from where i got the xubuntu-offtopic chan info http://open.knome.fi/2009/09/03/fill-in-the-ubuntu-irc-channels/
<premorphos> cool il check it out.
<premorphos> one advice irssi is by far a superior irc client, and it fits so nicely in xubuntu,
<Sysi> irssi is horrible
<Sysi> xchat <3
<Sysi> ewething ready
<Sysi> *everything
<psycho_oreos> problem with xchat is that you can't run it in CLI or through ssh sessions
<Sysi> graphical ssh :)
<psycho_oreos> in other words, if you updated video driver or something but xorg no longer fires up properly and you want to seek help on the irc, you're out of luck if you're forced to use xchat :P
<Sysi> but yeah, irssi is only to shell
<Sysi> dunno about weechat etc but irssi is most common
<psycho_oreos> and then there's people who prefer lean-mean programs.. programs that run in CLI rather than GUI
<psycho_oreos> I'll admit that irssi isn't great but fwiw, its very portable
<psycho_oreos> more user friendly than the likes of bx imo
<Sysi> irssi is good if you want to configure it yourself
<psycho_oreos> I beg to differ, irssi is available in the repository
<_Pete_> irssi successfully compiled & run on N900 \o/
<Sysi> xchat is on repositories already <3
<Sysi> but i use ssh
<premorphos> its funny my laptop is the crapiest laptop ever. a sensor is broken so it limits the prossesor badly. so i run xubuntu and go for lightweght apps,, such as irssi. and it runs butifuly
<premorphos> i made it my sparetime project making a computer with capacity as a pocketcalculator to run linux and work properly
<premorphos> and now it does.. im done with it, gone get rid of it, but xubuntu made it possible
<SiDi> pocketcalculator ? :p
<SiDi> ouch
<Sysi> i have n810, repos include TI emulator but i haven't tried it yet
<jarnos> Why was keyboard shortcut for Xfce menu removed in Jaunty? Can't see it in Karmic either.
<SiDi> jarnos: i didnt even notice there was such a shortcut :)
<SiDi> it might have been forgotten due to the keyboard shortcut backend changes in jaunty, you might wanna file a bug
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings/+filebug <- jarnos
<SuperUser|David> hi. does anybody know his way with compiz?
<SuperUser|David> i have a problem...
<SuperUser|David> hello?
<SuperUser|David> can anyone help me?
<Sysi> i tried it
<Sysi> didn't get it work with xfwm, emerald worked
<jarnos> SiDi: ok
<SuperUser|David> i have emerald and compiz installed, but somehow the compiz settings manager doesn't save any changes
<SiDi> SuperUser|David: hello
<SiDi> You should directly ask your question when you need some help
<SiDi> This allows people to answer when they have a look at the channel
<SiDi> What do you mean by doesn't save any changes ?
<SiDi> Do you mean that compiz does work but it doesnt care about the settings changes or do you mean that after reboot, compiz doesnt run anymore ?
<SuperUser|David> compiz runs perfectly fine, but the changes i make in ccsm are not saved. i cant change anything.
<SiDi> You should have a .compiz folder, or a .config/compiz folder
<SuperUser|David> where do i
<SiDi> can you please check that you own this folder ?
<SuperUser|David>  look?
<SiDi> You can do that by typing "ls -l .compiz" in a terminal
<SuperUser|David> ok, wait
<SiDi> or "ls -l .config/compiz" (i forgot which one it is :p)
<SiDi> (Did you ever run compiz with sudo ?)
<SuperUser|David> drwx------ 2 d4r3c1 d4r3c1 4096 2009-09-04 13:19 session
<SuperUser|David> i ran compiz with sudo, no change
<SuperUser|David> .config/compiz does not exist
<SiDi> SuperUser|David: i actually didnt want you to run it with sudo :)
<SuperUser|David> well, i tried, no change. ^^
<SiDi> i asked because it is a thing that you should never do (otherwise your config files would be stolen by the root account and you couldnt modify them anymore, which is the cause #1 of your problem :P)
<SuperUser|David> ok
<SiDi> What compiz packages did you install exactly ? And what xubuntu version do you use ?
<SuperUser|David> xubuntu 9.04. and i followed this: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<SiDi> SuperUser|David: i'll follow the same and try to reproduce the problem then
<SuperUser|David> says there to install this: compiz-core compiz-plugins compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald compizconfig-settings-manager
<SuperUser|David> done it with the terminal
<SuperUser|David> compiz works, i get a nice glassy window and some effects of compiz work. they must be the standard ones.
<SuperUser|David> and i need to change them
<SuperUser|David> i cant even import a proile
<SuperUser|David> profile
<SuperUser|David> SiDi: I have to go for now, but I'll be back in about an hour.
<SiDi> While im installing all of that, may you please jump in #compiz and ask them ?
<SiDi> okey, no worries
<SiDi> jump in #compiz too when you're back
<SuperUser|David> ok, thanks
<SuperUser|David> see you later
<DDT> Hi. I am new user xubuntu. I just installed it. Now I am doing update of system - but it is so slow. Only about 1000 bytes / second. Is it usual? Thx
<TheSheep> it depends on yur internet connection, you can improve it by sing a mirror that is near you, instead of the global one
<SiDi_> DDT: hello
<DDT> my connection is faster
<DDT> hi SiDi_
<SiDi_> Can you please use an internet speed test from a website in your country to check your connection's speed ?
<DDT> it was working fast - maybe first MB, then it slows down.
<SiDi_> In which country do you live ?
<DDT> slovakia.
<SiDi_> Alright
<DDT> is speed test inside the xubuntu?
<SiDi_> may you please click on Applications -> System -> Sources of software ?
<DDT> ok
<SiDi_> You'll be asked your password, type it, and then a window will open
<DDT> I am in.
<SiDi_> On this window, you can choose which server to use for the updates
<DDT> it is written "server for Slovakia"
<DDT> I will try other.
<SiDi_> Click on it, a list will open, click on other
<SiDi_> there are 3 servers in your country
<SiDi_> Maybe one of them will be more responsive :)
<DDT> yes - but I let it find best server for me.
<DDT> it is in progress now
<SiDi_> Okey
<DDT> But when I change server - it will applied immediatelly?
<DDT> *apply
<DDT> or I must stop update in progress
<SiDi_> It will apply next time, I think
<DDT> what will happen if I cancel update now?
<DDT> Can I update it next time? No harm to system?
<SiDi_> Well, if you cancel the download, it'll try to install the packages already downloaded, and then itll ask you later to download the other ones
<SiDi_> (i think :p)
<SiDi_> you can use http://www.detronics.sk/bandwidth/meter.php to check your network speed
<DDT> lol but I am on other PC now :D it is on the other table :D
<SiDi_> well, just type 'adsl speed test' in google.sk ;)
<SiDi_> just make sure to test on a site from your country, it will be more accurate
<SiDi_> (Why don't you use the xubuntu PC for IRC ? :p)
<jiohdi> this morning I booted up to find no side/bottom panels, no network connection, but everything else working, help
<DDT> I have it
<DDT> speed was about 800 Kbit - but I was in the same time downloading - so it will be more speedy.
<SiDi_> jiohdi: any update before ?
<jiohdi> I rebooted to gnome still no network.... but gnome failsafe had network
<jiohdi> sidi, not recently
<DDT> SiDi_ as I said, I just installed Xubuntu. I dont know where is what - just learning now.
<SiDi_> jiohdi: do you mean network applet ?
<SiDi_> DDT: applications -> internet -> Xchat for IRC ;)
<jiohdi> the network icon says disabled
<DDT> Now I am on windows machine :)
<jiohdi> when I open it, I dont find any way to enable
<SiDi_> Or Applications -> internet -> pidgin (pidgin is for MSN/AIM/IRC/Jabber, etc)
<DDT> thx SiDi_
<SiDi_> jiohdi: does 'ps aux | grep -i network' return anything ?
<jiohdi> or Konversation, which I like for IRC
<jiohdi> I cannot check for a bit, in another room at work
<DDT> jiohdi - first check if cable is connected. Look if lan card is working - it should be some green or red light.
<DDT> jiohdi - at the back of computer of course.
<DDT> ok, I must go.
<DDT> thx for help SiDi_
<DDT> bye :)
<jiohdi> gnomefail safe had internet just fine
<jiohdi> so that is not the problem
<jiohdi> unless gnomes work by magic :)
<jiohdi> no idea?
<SiDi_> Not really :/
<SiDi_> i use neither gnome nor network-manager
<SiDi_> but i'd say something broke somewhere, if you have nm and xfce4-panel doing weird things at the same time
<jiohdi> Brb, I will reboot and try a few things
<jiohdi> the easiest way to fix seems to be just to make a new account
<jiohdi> anyone still here?
<karlzt> ==
<jiohdi> is there a file that contains all the settings for panels like the icons on them etc?
<jiohdi> I want to copy settings from one acct to another
<jiohdi> is that possible?
<SiDi> jiohdi: its possible
<jiohdi> and...
<SiDi> check the <yourhome>/.config/xfce4 folder
<SiDi> there is the xfconf/ folder containing most of your XFCE settings, and there also is a folder for the panels' configuration and enabled plugins
<Besogon> Hello. I did something with xfce4-panel in xfce4-terminal. And now xfce4-terminal starts up when I turn on xfce session. What's happend?
<Besogon> Do no one know?
<TheSheep> Besogon: you probably saved the teminal with session on logout
<TheSheep> Besogon: remove the files in ~/.cache/session to clean that
<Besogon> TheSheep, thanks
<Besogon> TheSheep, I had thought about it but I didn't know how I can clean termnal story.
<randomnick> hey there everyone
<randomnick> I was linjked to this channel from here
<randomnick> http://open.knome.fi/?p=103
<randomnick> I think taht you guys should not just ASK for more help
<randomnick> make a good product and people will flock to it
<randomnick> ilke #ubuntu
<randomnick> #ubuntu is the most popular channel on one of the most popualar networks
<randomnick> this channel is unpopular because this distribution is unpopular
<Sysi> ubuntu and xubuntu are same, xfce vs. gnnome is only difference
<randomnick> no
<randomnick> not true
<randomnick> if they are all the same
<Sysi> it is
<randomnick> dude
<randomnick> I've been running ubuntu since freshman year in high school
<randomnick> I understand what you mean
<Sysi> i think it's stupid to impress they different
<randomnick> technically
<randomnick> they shaer the same repos
<randomnick> yes
<randomnick> but that's not true
<Sysi> anu other distro don'tdo that
<randomnick> the ARE different products
<randomnick> same distribution
<randomnick> different branding, identity, purpose
<randomnick> etc.
<Sysi> but you can for exaple make ubuntu to xubuntu very easilu
<Sysi> and same time it's still ubuntu :)
<Sysi> it can be kubuntu too
<randomnick> BUT
<randomnick> kubuntu has kde going for it
<randomnick> ubuntu has being the most tightly integrated and kick ass well developed smooth distro going for it
<randomnick> and xubuntu
<randomnick> xubuntu is just a shittier versino of ubuntu
<randomnick> seriously
<Sysi> i prefer xubu
<randomnick> xubuntu needs vision
<randomnick> it needs to be slimmed down
<randomnick> faster
<randomnick> crunchbang #! is popular
<Sysi> i like xfce more that gnome
<randomnick> because it's filling in the spots that xubuntu claims to offer
<Sysi> fastness is not issue
<randomnick> it runs on older hardware
<randomnick> xfce runs like shit on older hardware
<randomnick> Sysi: fastness is an issue
<randomnick> go read digg!
<randomnick> or slashdot!
<Sysi> not for me
<randomnick> search for xubu
<randomnick> Sysi: read the popular opinion!
<randomnick> xubuntu is unpopular
<randomnick> it's slow
<randomnick> it's shitty!
<randomnick> xfce isn't a good enough reason
<Sysi> xubuntu is ubuntu eith xfce
<randomnick> people come to xubuntu because it's a faster lighter version of ubuntu
<Sysi> *with
<randomnick> even though it's just as slow and bloated
<Sysi> it is
<Sysi> a bit
<Sysi> gnome don't work with 256 ram
<Sysi> xfce does
<Sysi> i still think marketing xubu and ubu and kubu as different is stupid, any other distro don't do it
<sybariten> hey
<sybariten> anyone know the first step to getting a decent sources.list ?
<sybariten> running a live distro
<jarnos> Sysi: they have different set of default applications
<sybariten> apt keeps complaining
<sybariten> cant install pretty much anything
<sybariten> do i need to know if im on gutsy, etc ?
<sybariten> feisty gutsy hardy etc
<SuperUser|David> hello, SiDi, are you there?
<nicklas_> are there any swedish xubuntu channel?
<SiDi> nicklas_: there is a swedish ubuntu channel
<nicklas_> SiDi: i know :-)
<SiDi> that can also be used for xubuntu :) not even the biggest locos have a xubuntu local channel :/
<_Pete_> local shop for local people :)
<SuperUser|David> how do i auto-identify?
<SiDi> SuperUser|David: hey
<SiDi> So what was the solution ?
<SiDi> (Applications -> System -> Login window should be the place where you can enable auto-login)
<SuperUser|David> SiDi, hey, with auto login i meant on irc
<SuperUser|David> SiDi, and the other problem was with xfce you need simple-cssm
<plazmacrow> is there any way to force the use of a specific mode line while using kernel mode settings?
<SiDi> SuperUser|David: so my theory was probably right ? What i find suspicious is that ccsm doesnt depend on gconf, so it should use files for settings & not gconf
<SuperUser|David> SiDi, one other problem was that i had previously started ccsm with a sudo
<SuperUser|David> SiDi, that is supposed to be bad, i was told.
<SuperUser|David> SiDi, and with simple-ccsm you can start a new profile, with which you can then configure the other ccsm
<SiDi> SuperUser|David: i see
<SiDi> if you start it with sudo, it will execute it with your own home folder and settings, but as the root account
<SiDi> so if you run an app with sudo, especially on first time, the risk is that the settings files are created with the root account
<SiDi> and thus, belong to root instead of you
<SiDi> and if a file belongs to someone else than you you're very likely to not be able to write changes to it :)
<SuperUser|David> yep, know that now.
<SuperUser|David> well, that was my first problem.
<SuperUser|David> but before i used sudo, the problem was already there.
<SuperUser|David> so in order to not have the problem at all you simply need to install simple-ccsm and then set the profile to "advanced"
<SiDi> there must have been something wrong with your .compiz folder from the install :/
<SuperUser|David> they even said i didnt have compiz running in the first place. but i was sure i did, cause i had some of the effects
<SuperUser|David> well, it's been solved now
<SuperUser|David> ok, i'm off now, speak soon
<sybariten> lol@SiDi
<sybariten> @2137
<genii> xenoterracide__: sudo ifconfig <eth0/whatever> up
<genii> Wrong channel, sorry
<sybariten> ive installed xubuntu for eee on a USB stick, but i think its too old (gutsy) to be in the repositories.... somehow.
<sybariten> Anyone know if theres a newver live ubuntu/xubuntu that works with eee?
<durt> sybariten, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
#xubuntu 2009-09-05
<sybariten> durt: will look into that
<MastaAce> hi
<MastaAce> anybody out there?
<sybariten> yeah
<MTec007> how do i fix this? it happens quite often http://pastebin.com/m1911f4c0
<Techie> have you tried apt-get update?
<MTec007> yeah but it doesnt fix the problem, it only temporarily goes away
<Techie> have you tried googling it?
<Techie> or checking on the forums?
<MTec007> Techie, sorry. do you have any ideas for me?
<Techie> umm, not really... i havent worked with aptitude entries in so long, so i cant remember much about them
<MTec007> ok
<Techie> but
<Techie> its telling you that you have 2 entries in your apt-get sources that are identicle
<MTec007> yeah
<Techie> i dont exactly have an *buntu machine here with me so gimme a minute while i ssh to a server in australia and find the location
<Techie> okay
<Techie> your magic file is located at /etc/apt.sources.list it would seem
<Techie> check that for a duplicate entry for http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<MTec007> i dont have that at all
<MTec007> could it be from when i added google chrome to my sources?
<Techie> possibly
<MTec007> where would that be?
<MTec007> its not in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Techie> http://pastebin.com/m1a1f8e52
<Techie> i would think it would be the same between xubuntu and ubuntu server edition
<MTec007> seems like it
<MTec007> i have this file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<MTec007> which contains deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main
<Techie> shouldnt make a difference
<MTec007> i also have this file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list.save
<MTec007> maybe thats the problem. i dont know
<Techie> the error is very clear about the double entry
<Techie> its just a matter of finding where the second entry is and removing it
<MTec007> right
<MTec007> but the main problem is the duplicate entry comes back, even after apt-get update fixes it
<Techie> hrmm
<MTec007> im at a loss here
<Techie> me too
<rubenset> whatsup!
<rubenset> hi people
<Techie> heya rubenset
<rubenset> kde fail U_U
<rubenset> xfce forever
<Techie> lol
<rubenset> xDDD
<Techie> explorer.exe FTW
<Techie> xD
<rubenset> pidgin forever
<Guest76437> how do I get my sound card to work with this freshly installed xubuntu
<Name141> Is there a .2 for the LTS ?
<Name141> 8.04.2 ?
<Name141> Or is .1 the latest Xubuntu release that is Hardy
<Sysi> .3 if i remember right
<knome> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<knome> hmm
<Name141> that's ubuntu
<Name141> AKA: slowbuntu
<knome> i think .1 is the latest xubuntu
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219580
<Name141> Sysi: Doesn't appear that there is one to download then ?
 * Name141 imagines at tons of updates that he will have to get once he installs it
<Sysi> "I recently downloaded and installed the newer version. When you do the download the ISO file should say 8.04.3"
<Sysi> i still think there are hunreds of updates
<Name141> :-/
<Name141> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.04.1/release/xubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso ?
<Sysi> dunno if netinstall or pxeboot could get newest about everything
<Name141> I'm in XP now.  Thinking about changing back over to Hardy
<Sysi> i wonder how long support it still have
<Name141> I don't know, but Interpid and Jaunty blows
<Name141> The NIC support about died
<Name141> I filed a bug report with nothing resolved
<Sysi> maube on karmic
<Sysi> there's a lot newer kernel
<Sysi> it's not stable yet but it may will work
<Name141> karmic ?
<Name141> The e1000e module works fine for my NIC in Hardy
<Name141> or did
<Name141> But in Intrepid+ , it just sits there and twinkles (at the router light)
<Name141> and never connects
<Name141> I can remove and then modprobe e1000e , and sometimes it reconnects
<aladoin> I'm looking for a lightweight movie collection manager, which can scan my hdd's for videos, it should not be something advanced like xmbc, just a lightweight app, any suggestions?
<SiDi_> Name141: where did you file the bug ?
<Name141> eh.. bugzilla ?
<Name141> or something
<SiDi_> bugzilla.kernel.org ?
 * Name141 shrugs
<Name141> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Name141> that
<SiDi_> Can you point me to that bug report ?
<Name141> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/408351
<Name141> SiDi_: that one
<SiDi_> Thanks
<Name141> SiDi_: It seemed that everyone with my computer had the issue
<Name141> Or atleast in some places I looked
<Name141> it also didn't work in Fedora 10
<Name141> (properly)
<SiDi_> !info linux hardy
<SiDi_> !info linux intrepid
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.24.26 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.14.18 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<SiDi_> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11998 Name141 :)
<Name141> SiDi_: that's right
<Name141> SiDi_: they don't appear to have a fix?
<SiDi_> no, but they seem to have identified the issue at least
<SiDi_> im linking your report to theirs, to avoid duplicates. Please read the whole comments and see if there is any further information they need
<Name141> SiDi_: I heard of 'ndiswrapper' , would it be possible to use the windows drivers ?
<Name141> even though it's wired
<SiDi_> yes it would
<SiDi_> but before doing that, make sure to provide to the kernel developers any information they may need to fix it :)
<Name141> I assume that they are working on it ?
<SiDi_> they probably are
<SiDi_> your bug was filed a month ago in ubuntu and there are about 2300 bug reports opened
<SiDi_> so its completely normal that it didnt get any attention yet :)
<SiDi_> (5700 opened, 2300 new, actually)
<Name141> OK, so maybe I should try the next LTS?
<SiDi_> You could stay on Hardy and use PPAs and backports for now, i think
<SiDi_> i dont know if it will be fixed in karmic, as the kernel there is quite advanced already and as there is no fix yet in kernel.org for your bug
<SiDi_> but i think it should be fixed by the next LTS, which is in ~8 months
<Name141> OK, I guess I can download live disks and see how they run
<Name141> as the errors appear in live sessions too
<Ruien> Hey all. Anyone here experienced in "apt-get source" installations with no root password, installing under fakeroot?
<SuperUser|David> hi. does anyone know a syntax highlighting text editor for xubuntu?
<SiDi> Ruien: what do you mean ?
<SiDi> SuperUser|David: go for gedit or geany
<SuperUser|David> SiDi, ok, will try, thanks
<SiDi> Ruien: if you mean installing from source, usually the source has an INSTALL file, and a README file too, with instructions
<SiDi> the vast majority of projects uses ./autogen.sh, ./configure, make
<SiDi> then you can just use your binary as is if you're not root, or install it in your home
<SiDi> (./configure --prefix=/home/yourname/your_path/ && make install)
<Ruien> right, and that will fail, because the said program probably has uninstalled dependencies. Apt-get normally takes care of that for you, but you need to be root. Supposing you don't have access to a root account, can apt-get be of help in providing the dependencies? I will know my --prefix (--prefix=$HOME/env)
<SiDi> It won't fail because if you're building from source it's your own responsability to fetch the dependencies. Which usually are listed in README or DEPS file in the tarball (or in debian/control for source packages fetched with apt-get source)
<SiDi> and, you cant install deps without being root
<SuperUser|David> SiDi, it is gedit for me, thanks
<SiDi> unless you install them locally and modify your XDG environment variables a bit
<SiDi> SuperUser|David: great :)
<Ruien> right, and that README file isn't recursive. Apt-get already has an internal system to handle this, so I am asking if there is a way to take advantage of it when building from source, but i see what you mean
<SiDi> apt is a front-end to dpkg, which handles _packages_
<SiDi> not libraries
<SiDi> You can modify source packages to build them in your home
<SuperUser|David> can you have different background images on different workspaces?
<SiDi> but you'll be stuck for the deps too
<SiDi> you'll have to do it for each dependency too
<SiDi> and you'll have to tell your system where to look for these deps
<SiDi> (by modifying some environment variables containing the path to the config files / libraries / include files / binaries, but i dont remember all of them)
<Ruien> right, it's just a lot of manual labor. I was just checking to see if someone making apt-get had done some of that recursive dependency-listing work since it already handles dependencies with binary packages.
<SiDi> i dont think it can do that
<Ruien> maybe adding that into apt-get isn't as simple as I had imagined. It sure seems pretty straightforward though
<Ruien> yeah, thanks for your input though, i appreciate it
<SiDi> but you might be able to use apt-get with the download option to fetch the deps, then modify the packages on-the-fly with a script to change the place where to install them, fetch their deps with the download option too, etc, recursively in a big and complex bash script
<SiDi> i think its just insame :p email your administrator instead :p
<Ruien> i am the administrator! i want to make a cool way for users to install programs into their home directory under $HOME/env
<Ruien> i'm open to writing a script to do that, and i'll look into the apt-get download options as you suggest
<SiDi> i think you should get some packaging background though, that'll help you much :)
<SiDi> i'm a total noob in packaging
<Ruien> yeah me too!
<SiDi> maybe you can do it w/out apt-get download btw
<Ruien> oh, i have
<SiDi> if you want to install package X which depends on Y and Z, for instance
<SiDi> apt-get source X
<SiDi> then use a script to parse debian/control of the source tarball
<SiDi> then apt-get source X and Y
<Ruien> debian/control? I thought it would have been in debian/rules ? I'm pretty new to dpkg
<SiDi> (Y and Z i meant), then change the install prefix of Y and Z, and build them
<SiDi> debian/control lists the deps
<SiDi> debian/rules tells how to build the binary packages
<Ruien> ohh okay, so debian/contol was what i was looking for initially. I just don't understand enough about dpkg that i'm asking the wrong questions
<SiDi> once they are built, you need to build X, but your script should find a way to properly export the path to your new deps
<Ruien> right, as long as the installation is standard, that should be possible
<SuperUser|David> hello again. how do i get different background images for different workspaces?
<Ruien> SiDi: for future reference if you ever deal with dependencies, someone made the program to do the recursive dependency thing you thought up: check out "apt-rdepends". Pretty slick
<SiDi> oh, great
<SiDi> SuperUser|David: i think you cant :p
<slow-motion> hi
<Naunaud> Hello
<Naunaud> does anybody know a way to remap a dead key on my keyboard?
<Naunaud> i need the "; ." key to be called from another key like F9 or some unused key in general
<Naunaud> I tried with xmodmap, and it works, but only for one keycode at a time
<Naunaud> so, I cannot do the Shift_L + new key to have the other keycode...
<SiDi> Naunaud: hi
<SiDi> Can you show me the command you use so far ?
<Naunaud> hi SiDi
<Naunaud> xmodmap -e "keycode 75 = 46"
<Naunaud> which set the "." to the F9 key
<Naunaud> xmodmap -e "keycode 75 = 59" => this one is for ";"
<SiDi> What about using xmodmap keysym instead ?
<SiDi> So you can redirect the F9 keysym to the . keysym independently of modifiers
<Naunaud> so basically, I'd need those to on F9, but with the normal behavior ";" would be normal and Shift_L or R + F9 would give me "."
<Naunaud> Could you show me with an example SiDi?
<SiDi> Naunaud: i cant :P
<SiDi> Just check the manual of xmodmap
<SiDi> ah damn, xmodmap did work
<SiDi> now i cant tzpe z
<SiDi> Naunaud: just replace keycode by keysym and it should work
<SiDi> i do have Shift+z turning into Y if i bind z to y with xmodmad -e "keysym 122 = 121"
<Naunaud> all right
<Naunaud> I'll test
<Name141> SiDi: I see that the bug report was changed  to "linux" instead of Ubuntu
<SiDi> Name141: you reported to the linux package in Ubuntu
<SiDi> (the linux package contains the Linux kernel)
<SiDi> i reported it against linux itself, and linked to the bug report in linux's own bug tracker (http://bugzilla.kernel.org)
<Name141> OK. I suppose people know about it atleast.
<Name141> OK.
<Name141> It sounds like it's a wide spread problem anyway.
<Name141> seeing as Fedora didn't work either
<SiDi> Now all we have to do is wait for a linux developer to fix it
<Name141> AKA: about 9 years?
<Name141> Or is that just Microsoft
<SiDi> Yeh, many problems are widespread; But there is a lot of hardware and not many developers.
<SiDi> Depends... some bugs have been opened for much more than 9 years :p
<Name141> LOL
<SiDi> other ones got fixed in days.. :P
<SiDi> you should expect it to be fixed in karmic +1 imo
<Name141> What is "karmic" ?
<Name141> The ubuntu coming ?
<SiDi> the next ubuntu version coming in october
<Name141> oh
<Name141> I would assume that STEAM works well in WINE along with the Half-Life series ?
<SiDi> It works. I dont know if it works _well_
<SiDi> Someone stole my steam account years ago so i dont really use it now :P
<Name141> Well it don't work "_well_" in XP from what I've seen.  Sometimes I get off the game and BOOM! Bluescreen about nVidia's dll
<SiDi> haha
<Name141> SiDi: Would #ubuntu+1 have any idea if that bug would be being fixed?
<SiDi> Nope, Name141
<SiDi> I don't think it's fixed yet, otherwise it would be marked as fixed on kernel.org
<Name141> Oh yeah.
<SiDi> And, your problem is widespread, but your network chipset is just one among others
<SiDi> you have little to no chance to find help outside of specialised channels
<Name141> I assume that I'm not the only one with a Dell Inspiron 530, yeah lol.  And whatever else it's being used in.
<SiDi> It seems to hit T61 and vostro 200 too, but thats still not many people in #xubuntu or #ubuntu+1 :)
<SuperUser|David> hi. how do i use gpp with geany?
<Naunaud> SiDi, "keysym 122 = 121" => 122 and 121 are decimal values?
<SiDi> Naunaud: it was an exemple, dont use these
<SiDi> unless you wanna say goodbye to your Z key :D
<SiDi> but yes, its decimal values
<Naunaud> Well, I tested it =D
<Naunaud> Had to reboot though...
<Naunaud> As my ; . is dead on the concerned computer, I don't know how to find the good value...
<Naunaud> all I have are keycode values of ; and . separetely
<SiDi> use these keycodes
<Naunaud> Well, it doesn't work SiDi, it seems that the shift key is ignored in fact...
<Naunaud> Hey caps lock works!
<Naunaud> YEAH
<Naunaud> thanks SiDi ^^
<Naunaud> mm
<Naunaud> It only works with your keycode, SiDi
<Naunaud> oO
<SiDi> hm :P
<SiDi> you should write a custom keyboard layout
<Naunaud> 122 works on F9, i can type z with F9 and Z with caps lock + F9
<SiDi> yeh but i suppose its because caps lock + F9 doesnt make sense, so caps lock + . cant be turned into that
<Naunaud> Yeah, I read about that, but I'm not skilled enough for that task :p
<SiDi> or something like that
<SiDi> it's not as hard as it looks
<SiDi> just copy /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/fr to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/mycustomlayout
<SiDi> then you just have a copy paste to do in the file to modify the place of the . ; key
<SiDi> and if i didnt forget anything it should work :p
<Naunaud> ok, I'll try that :p
<Naunaud> I have the line with the semicolon and the period, but I don't get what to do with them
<Naunaud> there are nothing related to functions keys
<SiDi_> find the line with F9
<SiDi_> and put the semicolon and period instead
<Naunaud> I found F9, but it's in srvr_ctrl...
 * SiDi_ thinks Naunaud will buy a new keyboard monday
<Naunaud> xD
<Naunaud> for a laptop? :s
<SiDi_> haha :D
<SiDi_> contact your manufacturer
<SiDi_> when i broke my keyboard i whined at dell.fr and i got a new one the next day ! (but ive got a pro warranty :p)
<knome> SiDi_, :P
<Naunaud> I don't have the money to put in a keyboard, I contacted them once and it would have cost me 20€ for the keyb itself and then 25€ for shipping... (from holland to belgium...)
<Naunaud> and my lappy is 5 years old :D
<SiDi_> oh :P
<Naunaud> no warranty for him :p
<SiDi_> buy a new lappy for 30 € then :D
<Naunaud> lol
<Naunaud> I remaped the fuckin dead key to another key in my beCustom layout
<Naunaud> how do I activate this layout?
<SiDi_> hm
<SiDi_> setxkbmap <filename>
<Naunaud> okay, thank you SiDi_ ^^
<Naunaud> You're the man :x
<SiDi_> :P
<SiDi_> It works ?
<Naunaud> I'm rebooting now
<Naunaud> I like to reboot
<Naunaud> :s
<SiDi_> you dont need to reboot :P
<Naunaud> favourite sport
<SiDi_> if it doesnt work instantly it means it doesnt work :P
<Naunaud> Well some keys were still fucked up with xmodmap
<Naunaud> :s
 * SiDi_ learnt that because he wanted a custom keyboard layout for ET:QW :P
<SiDi_> it'll be fixed with setxkbmap
<SiDi_> xmodmap modifies the keyboard map, but setxkbmap completely reinitializes it with a new layout
<Naunaud> gee, I had to re-reboot, forgot to select xubuntu and it booted OS X :s
<Naunaud> all right then, there we go for the setxkbmap
 * SiDi_ prays the god of kittens for it to work
<Naunaud> Error loading new keyboard description
<knome> SiDi_, http://i29.tinypic.com/29qcoly.jpg
<Naunaud> WHAT THE HELL :o
<Naunaud> You forgot to pray :s
<SiDi_> Naunaud: ok, thats what i thought
<SiDi_> you have to tell it you added a keyboard layout
<SiDi_> and guess what : i forgot how
<SiDi_> :D
<Naunaud> lol
<Naunaud> nice =D
<SiDi_> knome: do you want an stegosaukitten ?
<knome> SiDi_, not meh
<knome> SiDi_, that's my mothers cat
<SiDi_> is a cute kitteh
<Naunaud> mkdir /var/lib/xkb
<Naunaud> ?
<SiDi_> Naunaud: definately not that
<Naunaud> All right
<Naunaud> It's working
<Naunaud> the first time I specified the complete path
<Naunaud> and it seems it"s not needed :s
<Naunaud> it fails when you specify it...
<SiDi_> yeh, its only the file name inside the directory sorry
<SiDi_> like, fr, be, etc
<jiohdi3> I have my settings for left handed mouse... but when it starts it is acting right handed.... I have to manually change it to right and then back to left for it to work, what up with that?
<Naunaud> SiDi_, I think I know how to bind my key to F9, as I ran setxkbmap in verbose, I saw what other symbols file he joined with my custom layout, so, I can modify them (after backing em up of course)
<SiDi_> hm yeh
<SiDi_> that can be a more radical option
<Naunaud> I like radical =D
<Naunaud> Doesn't seem to work
<Naunaud> I'll stick with my hack :o
<Naunaud> now I can type . was a little harsh to have to cp it in an editor everytime :s
<SiDi_> hehe indeed
<Naunaud> but I guess I won't code anymore on this laptop :s
<Naunaud> thank you for the help SiDi_ :p
<Naunaud> je peux te dire merci, tu comprendras aussi je suppose ^^
<dylan_> I have a intel video card, and Im not sure how to get the drivers,
<dylan_> any suggestions ?
<Sysi> you have they alredy
<Sysi> intel drivers are open
<SiDi_> Naunaud: you're welcome ;)
<Sysi> but there are major changes going on with them
<SiDi_> dylan_: hello, what xubuntu version ?
<dylan_> SiDi_, 9.04
<Naunaud> oh btw SiDi_, can you confirm me that Sigmatel 9200 cards are a pain in the ass to get working on Xubuntu? It's working out of the box with Ubuntu live CD 9.04, but not Xubuntu 9.04, any ideas? :D
<SiDi_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<dylan_> everything seems slow when I move windows around the screen
<SiDi_> Naunaud: sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio && killall pulseaudio ? :)
<SiDi_> these cards work very well, Naunaud
<Naunaud> let met reboot under Xubuntu to test that :D
<SiDi_> dylan_: its because Intel released _crappy_ drivers for the version of X.org in jaunty
<dylan_> so is there a way to get the good drivers ?
<SiDi_> using the link above, you can try to install newer versions of these drivers. it should be safe but in case of problems there is no official support of course :D
<dylan_> thanks SiDi_
<Naunaud> SiDi_
<Naunaud> Do I have to reboot?
<Naunaud> he said that no process was killed
<Naunaud> maybe
<Naunaud> lulz
<Naunaud> wasn't installed
<Naunaud> -_-
<Naunaud> gee
<Naunaud> kill me
<Naunaud> :s
<knome> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<knome> mhh, that was not the right one
<knome> !enter | Naunaud
<ubottu> Naunaud: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Naunaud> oups
<Naunaud> sorry
<Naunaud> I'll try to keep that in mind, I was caught by my utter idiocy
<SiDi_> Naunaud: it was just ranting from me
<SiDi_> What laptop model do you have exactly ?
<SiDi_> Naunaud: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/audio_intel_hda
<SiDi_> check this out, its all there
<SiDi_> And describe exactly whats not working too please :)
<Naunaud> don't laugh :D it's an acer TravelMate 3002 WTMi, never failed me (except when I recently spit water on they keyboard and ended up with my ;. key dead)
<dylan_> SiDi_, ok so I followed that link and upgraded the xorg drivers (intel) to 2.2.7.1
<dylan_> now it sais to enable "uxa"
<dylan_> but in my xorg.conf file, It doesnt even state that its using the intel drivers
<dylan_> http://pastebin.ca/1555340
<SiDi_> Tell it that its what its using then :P
<SiDi_> (i really meant that i could not provide support for it btw. I _only_ buy nvidia cards)
<dylan_> nvidia is definately the best but this computer does not have a agp or pci-e slot
<dylan_> only pci
<SiDi_> Just paste the whole device section
<dylan_> under "device" it says "configured video device" thats it
<dylan_> should I change that to "intel" ?
<dylan_> I changed my xorg.conf, now it looks like this     http://pastebin.ca/1555343
<SiDi_> dylan_: replace the device section with the one proposed in the tutorial
<SiDi_> "Please be sure that VideoRam matching the ram of Video card based on what you calculate above. Of course the option UXA is mandatory too."
<dylan_> SiDi_, how do I tell how much ram the video card has ???
<dylan_> this is the video card       82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<SiDi_> google says 64MB
<SiDi_> up to you to trust google;
<dylan_> its a intel p4 so I can't see it being 32mb
<Naunaud> SiDi_?
<SiDi_> SiDi_ is currently rebooting his brain. SiDi_ will be available again in a few weeks.
<Naunaud> can't I just do a codec dump on a ubuntu live cd and somehow import it on my xubuntu?
<Naunaud> lol, ok :p
<SiDi_> Naunaud: you still didnt describe me the bug with your sound card :D
<Naunaud> there's no sound :s
<Naunaud> at all
<Naunaud> I can play with the mixer
<Naunaud> but that doesn't do anything
<Naunaud> the speaker is grayed
<SiDi_> okey
<SiDi_> thats a funny bug
<SiDi_> so aptitude isnt running, right ?
<SiDi_> pulseaudio
<SiDi_> not aptitude
<SiDi_> see, i'm tired
<Naunaud> well
<Naunaud> nothing is killed when I try to kill it ^^
<SiDi_> Did you perform that tutorial i posted above to make sure the model used is the one for your hardware ?
<SiDi_> (and honnestly, why the hell did you buy an acer laptop ? >_>)
<Naunaud> well my model is not there :s
<Naunaud> (shush, it's a good machine)
<SiDi_> TravelMate	 ALC260/ALC883/ALC888	 options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<SiDi_> [23:20] <Naunaud> don't laugh :D it's an acer TravelMate 3002 WTMi
<Naunaud> yes, of course, but the card is listed as STAC92xx
<Naunaud> not ALCxxx
<SiDi_> try still please
<SiDi_> but before
<SiDi_> open up xfce4-mixer, click on properties, check all boxes, then max out the volume of all tracks and make sure they're all unmuted
<Naunaud> All right I have some sound now
<Naunaud> but the speaker is still light grey
<SiDi_> I assume the issue was that the master track had been muted by you ? :D
<SiDi_> What do you mean by light grey speaker ?
<Naunaud> Well, it's very visible :o maybe it's the default icon, I don't know, but when something it means deactivated for me
<SiDi_> Screenshotplease :)
<SiDi_> if you mean the panel mixer icon, just right click it, go into properties, choose the card/track you want it to manage, click ok
<SiDi_> and then scroll it
<SiDi_> and then send me some cookies please :P
<Naunaud> Oh yeah =D
<dylan_> SiDi_,
<dylan_> I tried lspci -vv to get the ram for the video card
<dylan_> http://pastebin.ca/1555377
<Naunaud> thank you SiDi_ :x
<SiDi_> Naunaud: shall i PM you my address for the cookies ?
<dylan_> actually trying to get the non-prefetchable memory
<dylan_> but 128mb for prefetchable doesnt seem right
<Naunaud> Huhu, SiDi_, I don't bake cookies :o
<dylan_> I can't see this video card being 128mb. Maybe I am wrong, can you check that pastebin link I sent you ?
<SiDi_> dylan_: 128 sounds a lot to me too for this card
<SiDi_> but if its what it says...
<SiDi_> the problem is that there isnt even accurate info on intel.com x_x
<dylan_> well that lspci -vv is supposed to tell you
<SiDi_> i found 64 after a quick google search, i know there is a website that has accurate info about all GPUs but i forgot its name :/
<dylan_> lspci -vv  ->  http://pastebin.ca/1555377
<dylan_> not sure where to look in that
<SiDi_> i read your pastebin already
<SiDi_> Region 0: Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
<SiDi_> it says 128
<SiDi_> that sounds a lot to me but why not
<dylan_> ok I am going to configure the xorg.conf for 128 then
<Naunaud> I can have 128Mo on my GMA 900, it's taking off the main memory..
<SiDi_> hm
<SiDi_> okey actually its wrong dylan_
<SiDi_> take 64
<SiDi_> mine reports 256, so as Naunaud said thats the ram it takes from your physical ram
<SiDi_> we're interested into the VRAM inside your GPU
<SiDi_> it should be 64
<SiDi_> if you're not sure, put 32, that'll be safer
 * SiDi_ is now absent
<Naunaud> good night SiDi_, I'm off too
<Naunaud> thanks for your help
<Naunaud> much appreciated
<dylan_> SiDi_, I am going to make a xorg.conf for 128 mb and a second for 64 and a third for 32
<dylan_> that way when they don't work I can switch from one to the other
<SiDi_> dylan_: good idea
#xubuntu 2009-09-06
<slhsen> hi, I just installed 9.04 and I cannot change my keyboard layout to TR it shows the turkish flag on keyboard switch plug in but does not work. any ideas?
<slhsen> "setxkbmap tr" works
<slhsen> but xfce settings does not
<imfluxible> i just did a new install of 9.04 but i only have a top of screen panel, can anyone tell me what might be the problem that i don't have a bottom panel?
<imfluxible> i tried to sudo apt-get install gnome-panel but it said there was already installed an instance or similar
<durt> imfluxible, xubuntu uses xfce not gnome, it would be xfce4-panel
<durt> and it should be already installed, right click on your top panel choose customize panel to add more panels.
<mikubuntu> trying to help my friend in california install .. she has xp, and i don't know anything about microsoft, and neither does she, does anybody know what program might be on her xp by default to burn the iso?
<Techie> there is no program on xp that will allow you to burn iso files out of the box
<Techie> may i suggest a burning application?
<mikubuntu> Techie, sorry i was away looking for resources ... yes please suggest the best
<Techie> i personally use IMGburn
<Techie> http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download
<mikubuntu> so it is freely available to download to ms xp?
<Techie> yes
<mikubuntu> cool, let me try to walk her thru it
<Techie> once its installed you can right click the iso and select burn with imgburn if you want
<Techie> then just put in a black disc and click the big button on the bottom left
<mikubuntu> Techie, ok, waiting for her to re-download buntu, she selected run instead of save ... lol
<Techie> hehe
<mikubuntu> Techie, you there?
<Techie> yep
<Techie> im here
<mikubuntu> she says its offering her 'Advanced Reg Opt' to download, is that the file? Imgburn?
<Techie> no
<Techie> thats an ad
<mikubuntu> oops
<Techie> which mirror site?
<mikubuntu> hmmm, i don't know what she's seeing ...  mirror 1 betanews
<Techie> blue button on the right
<mikubuntu> k, lemme tell her
<Techie> it says Download Now (2,119 Kb)
<mikubuntu> still here? :P
<mikubuntu> gina says :: the ubuntu file not on desktop, where would xp put it normally?
<Techie> umm
<Techie> try my documents
<Techie> there may be a downloads folder
<mikubuntu> downloads folder under docs?
<Techie> yeah, might not be there though
<Techie> you could always do a search for it
<Techie> hit [windows key] + F
<mikubuntu> how do you search on xp
<mikubuntu> k, then?
<Techie> all files and folders on the left pane
<Techie> in the first box put buntu and click search
<Techie> ubuntu*
<mikubuntu> she's trying.  like the blind leading the blind.
<mikubuntu> she says :: OMG i foooouuuund it ...  we'll see ...lol...
<Techie> windows isnt any harder than ubuntu, its just that it doesnt have large support channels like this and doesnt have the might of the open source community
<mikubuntu> and you forgot, it DOESN'T WORK ... lol
<Techie> common misconception
<Techie> it does work, its just that alot of users dont know how to work with it properly, the same goes for any distro of linux
<mikubuntu> i hate it, i've never had money, so i've always had older equipment and machines always froze up, crashed, etc... , nvr happens with linux (in my experience - UNLESS i've done something stupid, which i have on occasion)
<Techie> hehe
<Techie> use your resources
<mikubuntu> convoluted coding, made to obfuscate
<Techie> lol
<mikubuntu> i'm no coder, but i understand and believe that to be true, right?
<Techie> theres only 2 peices of hardware in my computer that arent 2nd hand
<Techie> windows code isnt as bad as its made out to be
<mikubuntu> ok, she found it!!! so, she just needs to insert disk, and right click you said to bring up imgburn
<Techie> yay
<Techie> btw if you didnt figure it out... im a windows user, but i also work with linux
<mikubuntu> i did, just giving you a hard time.  i'm sure you know LOTS more than i, without a doubt.  i toil thru everything, haha
<mikubuntu> so what will be img's options again?
<Techie> no need to change any options, however you can change the burn speed and disable the verify procedure if you want
<mikubuntu> i can't see what she's seeing
<mikubuntu> ok, so i should slow the burn speed right
<Techie> up to you
<Techie> good writer and good discs and you can burn at full speed
<Techie> if you doubt either then burn at a slower speed
<mikubuntu> not 100 percent familiar with her equipment, its a two year old dell laptop is all i know
<Techie> yeah, maybe reduce the burn speed a little bit
<mikubuntu> hope i get a good install ...
<Techie> not a big fan of dells
<mikubuntu> me neither ezackly
<mikubuntu> i bought a 300 doller acer couple months ago, and everyone says its sh$%, but i haven't had any probs complaints on it yet, does everything i tell it to
<Techie> what specs?
<mikubuntu> houston we have a problem ... she said she clickd on the file and it took her back to ubuntu home page ... that doesn't sound like an .iso to me    heehee
<Techie> nope
<Techie> she could do a search for *.iso
<mikubuntu> ahhh, good idea.  but she just crappd out.  tomorrow nite :P
<Techie> kk
<mikubuntu> Techie, thanks ... see you tomorrow?
<Techie> if im on, otherwise it should be pretty simple
<mikubuntu> k, laters then, thx again
<Techie> np
<miguelonnnn> hii
 * Techie waves @ miguelonnnn 
<miguelonnnn> ;)
<Techie>    /away sleeping
<Techie> ... why did i have a bunch of spaces in there???? oh well
<SiDi> Good night, Techie :)
<Techie> night SiDi
<Sysi> i think i'll ever get bored to peple from different time zones
<miguelonnnn> sry good night techie hope not being too late :S
<ace__> how can i change the mixer icon?
<slow-motion> hi
<SiDi> hi
<felipeiilha> hi
<asdfkjlhldsh> i'm having some troubles with xubuntu instalation
<SiDi> hi asdfkjlhldsh
<SiDi> what problem do you have exactly ?
<asudhdhuauhd> how can I stay connected to this webirc
<asudhdhuauhd> ?
<asudhdhuauhd> it loses conection every time
<asudhdhuauhd> ctcp version
<tryingtoobtainhe> i cant stay conected
<tryingtoobtainhe> freenode-connect [freenode@freenode/bot/connect] requested CTCP VERSION from tryingtoobtainhe:
<Sysi> you can't use proper irc-client?
<qwebirc2953> hi
<SiDi> hi
<qwebirc2953> i'm having some trouble with xubuntu
<qwebirc2953> and with this webirc
<Sysi> you can't use proper irc-client?
<SiDi> problems with the webchat should be dealt on #freenode
<SiDi> i'm on webchat.freenode.net too and it works very well.
<qwebirc2953> ok.
<qwebirc2953> I installed xubuntu on my notebook
<qwebirc2953> its an old Toshiba Satellite
<qwebirc2953> and CD drive doesn't work any more
<qwebirc2953> so, i made a cd image aproach
<qwebirc2953> on installing, everything was ok
<qwebirc2953> when the pc rebooted,
<qwebirc2953> it asked to my user and pw
<qwebirc2953> but in "console" mode
<qwebirc2953> i filled user and pw, but i'm still on text mode
<qwebirc2953> how can I start xfce?
<durt> you
<durt> can
<durt> start
<durt> X
<durt> with
<durt> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<qwebirc2953> ok
<qwebirc2953> i got:
<durt> this is IRC not IM. You can put more than a few words on a line, in fact multiple lines. :)
<qwebirc2953> sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<qwebirc2953> sorry
<NickDeNeger> lol @ durt
<qwebirc2953> i got: sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<durt> did you do a cli install?
<qwebirc2953> yes
<SiDi> qwebirc2953: what CD did you use ?
<qwebirc2953> clean install?
<qwebirc2953> alternate cd
<SiDi> it looks like you didnt install XFCE
<SiDi> Are you sure you didnt install ubuntu server ? :/
<SiDi> what does uname -r return please ?
<durt> then you need to install xubuntu-desktop (if that's the correct package name, anyone?).
<qwebirc2953> returns:     2.6.28-11-generic
<SiDi> Alright, that's just weird
<NickDeNeger> try: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<NickDeNeger> that will setup the complete xubuntu environment
<NickDeNeger> probably you are missing allot of packages :)
<qwebirc2953> "impossible find xubuntu-desktop package
<qwebirc2953> actually, let me explain how i installed.
<qwebirc2953> This notebook's cd drive isnt working
<qwebirc2953> and it doesn't book from pendrive
<qwebirc2953> boot
<qwebirc2953> so, searching on ubuntu documentation, i found:
<qwebirc2953>     * Installation     * FromWindows        *  The CD image approach
<qwebirc2953> "Note: This method only works with the Alternate Ubuntu install CD."
<SiDi> qwebirc2953: could you please paste the documentation ?
<qwebirc2953> ok
<NickDeNeger> or the url
<qwebirc2953> If for some reason you can not (do not want to) write the CD it is possible to use the ISO image to do the installation from hard disk.      *        Create a directory called hd-media in the root directory of the first primary partition of your hard drive (usually drive c:\, which it will be referred to as from now on).     *        Download vmlinuz and initrd.gz from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/instal
<qwebirc2953> better hrl
<qwebirc2953> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<NickDeNeger> ty
<qwebirc2953> I used The CD image approach
<qwebirc2953> with Xubuntu Alternate CD
<SiDi> huh, Download vmlinuz and initrd.gz from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/ and save them to hd-media
<SiDi> These files don't exist :/
<qwebirc2953> i downloaded from
<qwebirc2953> the last ubuntu distro
<qwebirc2953> jaunty
<NickDeNeger> after booting you got the installer? and you didn't get any error's during the installation?
<SiDi> qwebirc2953: can you try to type ubiquity in a command line please ?
<qwebirc2953> no error
<SiDi> I think you got booted into a LiveCD (installed in your partition)
<SiDi> you're not booted into an actually installed system
<qwebirc2953> ubiquity not found
<qwebirc2953> in fact,
<qwebirc2953> i have the alternate cd imagem on the hd
<SiDi> then ubiquity should be there
<qwebirc2953> what should i do?
<qwebirc2953> i'm tryng to instal linux on this notebook
<qwebirc2953> but i can't use CD.
<SiDi> Well, can you reach the internet from your machine ?
<qwebirc2953> from windows yes.
<SiDi> if you can then you can do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<SiDi> From the linux box, i meant
<qwebirc2953> no
<SiDi> What network configuration do you have ?
<qwebirc2953> this note doesn't have cable ethernet
<qwebirc2953> just a usb wifi
<SiDi> What does iwlist wlan0 scan say ?
<qwebirc2953> not installed
<qwebirc2953> i really dont understand.
<NickDeNeger> it sounds he only got the kernel module...
<qwebirc2953> on instalation, everything gone ok
<SiDi> NickDeNeger: yeh, sounds like that...
<SiDi> just like that, is your console something like ubuntu@ubuntu~: or (initramfs): ?
<qwebirc2953> felipe@felipenote:~$
<SiDi> So, once you booted the first time, you DID perform an install, right ?
<qwebirc2953> yes
<qwebirc2953> but,
<qwebirc2953> i think i will try again
<SiDi> well, it looks like nothing got installed at all :]
<qwebirc2953> yes.
<NickDeNeger> maybe if he setups his wireless and add a repository he can get all?
<NickDeNeger> did you select: use entire disk on setup?
<qwebirc2953> no
<qwebirc2953> i still have windows on other partition
<NickDeNeger> so you picked manual and created 1 ext3 partition and 1 swap?
<SiDi> NickDeNeger: yeh but he doesnt seem to even have the basic networking tools
<qwebirc2953> i picked automatic create partitions
<qwebirc2953> with /home  and /swap separeted
<NickDeNeger> hmm k that shouldn't be the problem then i guess
<qwebirc2953> rigth
<qwebirc2953> do you think i should instal again?
<NickDeNeger> you can try?
<qwebirc2953> i can login on windows
<qwebirc2953> access internet
<NickDeNeger> really don't know ^^
<NickDeNeger> never worked with that kind of installation
<qwebirc2953> maybe the Cd image aproach doesnot work with xubuntu alternate cd.
<qwebirc2953> i will download ubuntu alternate cd
<qwebirc2953> and try
<NickDeNeger> shouldn't make a difference but you can try
<NickDeNeger> both installations are similar but with different basic packages
<qwebirc2953> i rebooted
<NickDeNeger> but trying never hurts =)
<qwebirc2953> on grub I have:
<qwebirc2953> ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11 generic
<qwebirc2953> ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11 generic (recovery mode)
<qwebirc2953> Ms Windows XP
<qwebirc2953> should I select recovery mode?
<NickDeNeger> don't know... maybe SiDi knows ^^
<qwebirc2953> i have the complete iso image on another partition
<qwebirc2953> if i can access it,
<qwebirc2953> may be i can instal the packages?
<SiDi> try to boot every line
<qwebirc2953> how I do this?
<qwebirc2953> on grub I also have:
<qwebirc2953> ubuntu 9.04, memtes86+
<qwebirc2953> I'm starting a clean install
<NickDeNeger> maybe the setup didn't setup grub correctly and it's still booting the installer grub version
<NickDeNeger> on the installation
<qwebirc2953> reinstalling now
<qwebirc2953> i got a problem
<NickDeNeger> when the installer asks where you want tot setup grub type in: (hd0)
<qwebirc2953> Error while running 'modprobe -v -yenta_socket
<qwebirc2953> now it's loading addtional components
<qwebirc2953> again the same error. I hit continue.
<qwebirc2953> No network detected.
<qwebirc2953> I select Continue or Go Back?
<SiDi> I have strictly no idea :/
<qwebirc2953> i selected go back
<qwebirc2953> entered in hardware detection
<qwebirc2953> again, no network detected. i hit continue.
<qwebirc2953> Configure network. It is asking the hostname. i write "ubuntu"
<NickDeNeger> how did you enter the setup? on boot: ms windows xp >> setup?
<qwebirc2953> no
<qwebirc2953> when i reseted,
<qwebirc2953> it entered on grub
<qwebirc2953> I selected Ms Windows XP
<qwebirc2953> so it entered in Windows Boot Loader
<qwebirc2953> I selected "Instal Ubuntu" (from the CD image aproach)
<qwebirc2953> So it loaded the instalation program
<qwebirc2953> i'm partitioning the HD now
<qwebirc2953> #1 primary 9.5 gb B ntfs    (where MS Win and the cd image are)
<qwebirc2953> pri/log 10.5GB   free space
<qwebirc2953> i select the second one
<NickDeNeger> y
<qwebirc2953> and then Automatically partition the free space
<qwebirc2953> ?
<NickDeNeger> y
<qwebirc2953> ok
<qwebirc2953> it created:
<qwebirc2953> #1 primary 9.5 gb B ntfs    (where MS Win and the cd image are)
<SiDi> ntfs ?
<NickDeNeger> that is the windows partition
<qwebirc2953> #5 logical 10 gb      f    ext3 /
<SiDi> (btw your network isnt detected probably because you have an usb wifi dongle without drivers)
<NickDeNeger> that's wrong ^^
<qwebirc2953> #6 logical 493.5 gb      f    swap swap
<SiDi> Okey, where are 2 3 and 4 ? :P
<SiDi> 493 MB you mean ?
<qwebirc2953> don't know
<qwebirc2953> yes
<SiDi> (thats a 20GB disc ?)
<qwebirc2953> 493 mb
<NickDeNeger> the root / should be on a primary partition not a logical
<SiDi> Okey
<SiDi> NickDeNeger: actually it should matter at all w/ linux :/
<SiDi> shouldnt
<qwebirc2953> i will delete this partitions, and leave only the ntfs one
<NickDeNeger> hmm oke
<NickDeNeger> although i would prefer to make #2 primary 10gb f ext3 /
<qwebirc2953> right.. now I have:
<qwebirc2953>  #1 primary 9.5 gb B ntfs    (where MS Win and the cd image are)
<NickDeNeger> and swap at #3
<qwebirc2953> pri/log 10.5GB   free space
<SiDi> delete every one apart from the #1, then go to manual partition, make a 4,5GB / ext4 primary partition, a ~512 mb swap one, and a 5GB /home ext4 primary
<qwebirc2953> ok
<SiDi> you wont need logical partitions since you dont leave any room behind you :P
<SiDi> (but afaik linux is meant to be bootable from logical ones :/ )
<qwebirc2953> it's asking where i want the partition to be created on the space avaliable: beginning or end
<qwebirc2953> (4,5GB / ext4 primary partition)
<NickDeNeger> beginning
<qwebirc2953> k
<NickDeNeger> quick question, is it possible at all to takeover the active session screen (you see on your monitor) using vnc? if so i'll try harder xD
<qwebirc2953> no.
<qwebirc2953> i'm with the notebook at my side.
<qwebirc2953> cant access from this pc
<NickDeNeger> that wasn't a question for you ^^ i hoped SiDi  knows ^^
<qwebirc2953> ok
<qwebirc2953> now, it says I'm editing #2 partition
<qwebirc2953> on partition settings
<qwebirc2953> use as:    ext4 ?
<qwebirc2953> mount point:    ???
<NickDeNeger> mounting point: /
<NickDeNeger> and i guess ext4 is good to but i use ext3 (older version)
<qwebirc2953> mount options:   realatime???
<qwebirc2953> mount options:   relatime???
<NickDeNeger> mount point: /
<qwebirc2953> below mount point, is mount options
<qwebirc2953> default relatime
<qwebirc2953> but the other options are:
<qwebirc2953> noatime,     nodev,     nosuid,      noexec,       ro,      sync,     usrquota,    grpquota,    user_xattr
<qwebirc2953> leave relatime?
<NickDeNeger> guess so...
<SiDi> NickDeNeger: i dont use VNC much :p
<qwebirc2953> ok
<qwebirc2953> Label:  none
<qwebirc2953> Reserved blocks:   5%
<qwebirc2953> typical usage:   standard
<qwebirc2953> bootable flag:    off     ????
<SiDi> bootable flag on
<qwebirc2953> k
<SiDi> for the rest leave it as it is
<SiDi> for partition #3, just set ext4 and mount point /home
<NickDeNeger> SiDi: me neighter but i hoped that i could takeover my media center box ^^
<SiDi> and leave the rest as it is
<qwebirc2953> k
<SiDi> NickDeNeger: by takeover do you mean remote control or do you mean remote control AND prevent local control ?
<SiDi> remote control is possible NickDeNeger
<SiDi> make sure your VNC server on your media center allows you to control it and you're done
<NickDeNeger> hmm k i'll try harder, found some tutorials but probably i missed something somewhere hm
<qwebirc2953> swap is ext4?
<SiDi> i dont have vnc here but there is a VNC configuration utility in ubuntu, its somewhere there
<SiDi> qwebirc2953: swap is swap ;)
<NickDeNeger> no swap must be swap
<qwebirc2953> right
<qwebirc2953> i found here  ^^
<NickDeNeger> y vino but it's not there for xubuntu ^^
<SiDi> NickDeNeger: install it ;)
<qwebirc2953> now i have:
<qwebirc2953> #1 primary 9.5 gb B ntfs
<NickDeNeger> y but i hoped to be able to use vnc server but configurating that is... well... like hell ^^
<qwebirc2953> #2 primary 4.5 gb      B      f ext4 /
<qwebirc2953> #3 primary 510 mb            f           swap      swap
<qwebirc2953> #4 primary 5.5 gb            f           ext4       /home
<qwebirc2953> writing changes into the disk
<qwebirc2953> Now it's istaling the Base System
<qwebirc2953> Now it's Installing the Base System
<qwebirc2953> 42%....
<qwebirc2953> 63%....
<SiDi> once its finished, go to grub, and use the option to edit a line
<SiDi> (forgot what it is though :/ probably e or ctrl+e)
<qwebirc2953> ok
<SiDi> and then i'll ask you what the Xubuntu 9.04 line looks like
<SiDi> it should be pointing to hd(0,1)
<qwebirc2953> 83%
<qwebirc2953> 100%
<SiDi> 124%
<NickDeNeger> +=
<NickDeNeger> :+
<qwebirc2953> now it's in: Configure the package manager
<qwebirc2953> asking for a http proxy.
<NickDeNeger> skip that since you have no network
<qwebirc2953> i use none. so i will leave black
<NickDeNeger> y blank is good
<qwebirc2953> configurint apt
<qwebirc2953> 100%.
<qwebirc2953> now, Select and Install software.
<qwebirc2953> "The installation cd does not support for you language.
<qwebirc2953> Using english so
<qwebirc2953> installing english language pack base
<qwebirc2953> now, SoftWare Selection
<qwebirc2953> "At the moment, only the core of the system is instaleled.
<qwebirc2953> To tune the sistem to you needs, you can choose to instal one or more of the following predefined collections of software"
<qwebirc2953> Choose software to instal:
<qwebirc2953> [ ] Mail Server
<qwebirc2953> [ ] OpenSSH server
<qwebirc2953> [ ] print server
<qwebirc2953> [ ] samba file server
<qwebirc2953> [ ] xubuntu desktop
<qwebirc2953> [ ] manual package selection
<qwebirc2953> --------- what should i select
<NickDeNeger> select xubuntu desktop
<qwebirc2953> only?
<NickDeNeger> with space
<qwebirc2953> only xubuntu?
<NickDeNeger> y
<qwebirc2953> k
<qwebirc2953> installing.......
<qwebirc2953> looks like it's is diferrent from the firts instalation
<qwebirc2953> first instalation was faster...
<qwebirc2953> i selectec xubuntu and samba that time
<qwebirc2953> now it's installing more things.
<qwebirc2953> mean: more packages
<NickDeNeger> y sounds good ^^
<qwebirc2953> yes
<NickDeNeger> samba is used for windows shares you can install it later on if you need it :)
<qwebirc2953> retrieving file 751 of 766
<qwebirc2953> <NickDeNeger> right
<qwebirc2953> i think now it will work.
<NickDeNeger> let's hope
<qwebirc2953> ;)
<qwebirc2953> let me ask you,
<qwebirc2953> after installed,
<qwebirc2953> where i can find the drivers for the wifi usb stick?
<NickDeNeger> probably you don't need any and linux reconizes it itself
<NickDeNeger> what branch is it?
<qwebirc2953> ;)
<NickDeNeger> old thing?
<qwebirc2953> no
<qwebirc2953> 3 years
<qwebirc2953> windows xp can recognize
<NickDeNeger> then linux probably supports it ^^
<qwebirc2953> i hope
<qwebirc2953> i've never used linux before. Decided to start now.
<qwebirc2953> let's see what happens.
<qwebirc2953> 49%........
<NickDeNeger> there is allot of documentation on internet especially for ubuntu
<qwebirc2953> yes
<qwebirc2953> i'm reading about linux
<qwebirc2953> but only now, i got time to try and install it
<qwebirc2953> with this old laptop
<NickDeNeger> ffs i can setup servers, routers and all different stuff with debian but i can't get the freaking vnc server to work xD
<qwebirc2953> 80%........
<qwebirc2953> installing grub
<qwebirc2953> installation complete
<qwebirc2953> time to reboot
<NickDeNeger> try
<qwebirc2953> <SiDi> once its finished, go to grub, and use the option to edit a line
<qwebirc2953> [13:25] <SiDi> (forgot what it is though :/ probably e or ctrl+e)
<qwebirc2953> right
<qwebirc2953> it started the xubuntu logo
<NickDeNeger> then it's gonna work ^^
<qwebirc2953> it's now asking for my user name
<qwebirc2953> but
<qwebirc2953> this time
<qwebirc2953> in the installation,
<qwebirc2953> it didn't ask me for one
<NickDeNeger> try user: root
<NickDeNeger> hmm nvm is protected
<NickDeNeger> you are in a graffical user interface now
<qwebirc2953> root     pw black?
<NickDeNeger> ?
<qwebirc2953> yes
<qwebirc2953> GUI
<NickDeNeger> y pw is blank but it's blocked (security :p)
<qwebirc2953> rigth
<qwebirc2953> right
<qwebirc2953> any way to create a user now?
<NickDeNeger> ehhh yeah but i don't know how exactly...
<qwebirc2953> Sidi
<NickDeNeger> press ctrl+alt+backspace
<NickDeNeger> that should kill the GUI
<qwebirc2953> no
<qwebirc2953> still in the GUI
<SiDi> NickDeNeger: ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled by default
<SiDi> Ok, so you're in the blue-ish login window, qwebirc2953 ?
<qwebirc2953> yes
<NickDeNeger> in 8.10 and early it wasn't i guess?
<qwebirc2953> my name is Felipe ^^
<SiDi> qwebirc2953: type your username and password then :d
<NickDeNeger> the setup didn't ask him for one
<NickDeNeger> :p
<qwebirc2953> this time, the instalation didn't asked me a user and pw
<SiDi> err
<SiDi> is that even possible ?
<qwebirc2953> any way to create one now?
<SiDi> In ubuntu, no :P
<SiDi> you can't login as root AT ALL
<SiDi> try user ubuntu, password blank
<qwebirc2953> :/
<SiDi> or user ubuntu, password ubuntu
<qwebirc2953> nops
<qwebirc2953> i have to install everything again?
<NickDeNeger> you can chroot with an backup cd but i don't know how that works exactly
<NickDeNeger> SiDi: you can type: sudo passwd
<SiDi> NickDeNeger: a backup CD ? :D
<SiDi> NickDeNeger: no because he cant type commands at all without having logged in before
<SiDi> and you cant login as root in ubuntu
<SiDi> apart from sudo su or sudo -s or sudo -i which require to be already logged in as a sudoer
<qwebirc2953> really a problem
<SiDi> Yes
<NickDeNeger> SiDi: yeah but you can enable root when you are in the console...
<NickDeNeger> indeed ^^
<SiDi> you should ask in #ubuntu-installer how such things can happen qwebirc2953
<SiDi> its definately meant to ask for an username
<qwebirc2953> right
<SiDi> and ask on #linux or #ubuntu how to chroot to an ubuntu install and to create users, but i think it wont be possible :/
<qwebirc2953> i had this problem the very firts time i tryed to instal.
<NickDeNeger> yeah, but he got some error's when the setup was loading
<qwebirc2953> yes
<NickDeNeger> probably also the user setup mod failed to load...
<qwebirc2953> i entered in the recovery mode
<qwebirc2953> and there is an option like this:
<qwebirc2953> root:      Drop to root shell prompt
<qwebirc2953> can it help
<qwebirc2953> ?
<NickDeNeger> y
<qwebirc2953> rigth
<qwebirc2953> right. now i'm on prompt
<qwebirc2953> root@ubuntu:~#
<SiDi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183782&highlight=user+lost
<SiDi> okey
<NickDeNeger> type: adduser <username>
<SiDi> wait NickDeNeger
<SiDi> lets give him all the good options
<NickDeNeger> ow don't listen to me
<SiDi> he needs an admin account :)
<qwebirc2953> ok
<SiDi> adduser --system USERNAME
<SiDi> The rest should do itself with proper defaults
<qwebirc2953> "Adding system user 'felipe' (UID 111)...
<qwebirc2953> "Adding system user 'felipe' (UID 111) with group 'nogroup'...
<qwebirc2953> Creating home directory '/home/felipe'
<qwebirc2953> root@ubuntu:~#
<qwebirc2953> did it worked?
<SiDi> Yes
<SiDi> :)
<SiDi> you should be able to login with username = felipe and with whatever password you set
<qwebirc2953> let's try
<qwebirc2953> ;)
<SiDi> it's been hard...
<qwebirc2953> yes
<NickDeNeger> if everything works it would be easier :p
<qwebirc2953> really hard for the first time.
<qwebirc2953> Everyone says the first time is harder.......
<qwebirc2953> ;P
<SiDi> The first time is easier when you can boot on CD / USB :P
<qwebirc2953> yes
<qwebirc2953> but...
<SiDi> have a look at installs via bootp next time ^^
<qwebirc2953> it didn't worked
<qwebirc2953> incorrect user ow pw
<qwebirc2953> or pw
<SiDi> >_>
 * SiDi thinks about keyboard layout issues
<_Pete_> SiDi: did you expect adduser --system to add user with sudo privileges etc?
<qwebirc2953> us layout
<SiDi> _Pete_: kind of :P
<_Pete_> it's not like that
<qwebirc2953> should i try to reinstal?
<SiDi_> okey
<SiDi_> i read the man entirely
<SiDi_> and i was totally wrong ! :D
<SiDi_> So, the command was adduser --ingroup admin felipe
<SiDi_> sorry, qwebirc2953 :|
<SiDi_> _Pete_: thanks
<qwebirc2953> no problem
<SiDi_> qwebirc2953: you'll have to remove the user before adding it again of course
<qwebirc2953> how to remove?
<SiDi_> userdel felipe
<qwebirc2953> k
<qwebirc2953> should i type     passwd username   after to set a pw?
<SiDi_> it should ask for the password
<SiDi_> but type that it it forgets too
<qwebirc2953> Asked for a pw
<qwebirc2953> Full Name: Felipe
<qwebirc2953> Room Name []:   ???
<qwebirc2953> It also sayd that /home/felipe already exists and doesn't belong to the user i'm creating.
<qwebirc2953> What is Room Name [ ] : ?
<qwebirc2953> Room Number
<qwebirc2953> sorry... it's Room Number
<qwebirc2953> i leave in blank
<qwebirc2953> it says now:
<qwebirc2953> chfn: invalid name '
<qwebirc2953> "adduser: '/usr/bin/chfn felipe' returned error code 1. Existing."
<qwebirc2953> it worked
<qwebirc2953> \o/
<qwebirc2953> thank you SiDi, NickDeNeger
<NickDeNeger> np
<qwebirc2953> but
<qwebirc2953> how i can see if it recognizes my wifi stick?
<NickDeNeger> on the right top you see 2 computers
<NickDeNeger> in 1 icon
<qwebirc2953> y
<qwebirc2953> no networks
<NickDeNeger> go to console type: ifconfig
<NickDeNeger> applications >> accessories >> terminal
<qwebirc2953> ok
<NickDeNeger> does it say wlan0 or ath0 or something at all?
<qwebirc2953> no
<NickDeNeger> hmm type: lsusb
<NickDeNeger> this will list all usb devices
<qwebirc2953> yes
<NickDeNeger> is your network adapter somewhere in there?
<NickDeNeger> sec ordering food
<qwebirc2953> Bus 001 Device 002: Id: 0457:0162 Silicon Integrated System Corp. SiS162 usb Wireless LAN Adapter
<qwebirc2953> Bus 001 Device 001: Id: 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<qwebirc2953> that's all
<qwebirc2953> did it recognized the wifi adapter?
<qwebirc2953> ?
<NickDeNeger> wireless lan adapter is your adapter so it does find it
<NickDeNeger> do you know your wireless network name out of your head?
<NickDeNeger> and the password?
<qwebirc2953> yes
<NickDeNeger> k
<qwebirc2953> what should i do now to add the conection?
<NickDeNeger> then type in your terminal: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<qwebirc2953> k
<qwebirc2953> felipe is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<NickDeNeger> hmm crap
<NickDeNeger> try: su
<NickDeNeger> and blank password
<_Pete_> wont work
<NickDeNeger> trying never hurts :p
<qwebirc2953> su: authentication failure
<NickDeNeger> hmm then you got to get back in the recovery mode
<NickDeNeger> and add felipe to the sudo users
<NickDeNeger> although i don't know how to do that sec ^^ searching
<qwebirc2953> hum.
<qwebirc2953> ok NickDeNeger. I have to go now. Will be back onother time.
<qwebirc2953> I even dont know how to thank you
<qwebirc2953> Thank you alot
<qwebirc2953> SiDi and Pete
<NickDeNeger> k bye
<NickDeNeger> goodluck
<qwebirc2953> thank you
<SiDi_> its in the group admin ?
<SiDi_> if so it should be in sudoers x_x
<SiDi_> (at this stage, boot as root from the recovery console, and set a password to root... and login as root and create an admin account with the graphical utility x_x)
<NickDeNeger> y or just at felipe to the admin group from the root recovery console
<NickDeNeger> wh000t it worked! xD
<NickDeNeger> got vnc \o/
<SiDi_> :P
<NickDeNeger> can you try one thing for me? type in console: vncviewer ownage4u.nl:0
<NickDeNeger> i guess it's open for all :/
<NickDeNeger> which is not what i want :p
<NickDeNeger> nvm
<KittyKatt> If I wanted to find the file that xfce4-panel stores the entries for the Applications menu in, where would it be?
<TheSheep> KittyKatt: /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<KittyKatt> Thanks.
<TheSheep> KittyKatt: also ~/.local/share/applications, if you want to override something
<TheSheep> KittyKatt: the sepcification is here: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/menu-spec
<KittyKatt> Alright...so, I was using fortunes at the startup of my terminal just fine until a few minutes ago.
<KittyKatt> It's now outputting this instead of fortunes...
<KittyKatt> Command 'fortune' is available in '/usr/games/fortune'
<KittyKatt> The command could not be located because '/usr/games' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<KittyKatt> bash: fortune: command not found
<KittyKatt> Any ideas?
<_Pete_> in script accesss it with full path as the error suggests: /usr/games/fortune
<KittyKatt> I don't know where I input it to do that, though...
<KittyKatt> >_<
<KittyKatt> I checked .bashrc
<KittyKatt> Thanks.
<dgpj> new to xbuntu...very much enjoying! how do I turn on my wireless card on my laptop?
<SiDi> By giving me more than three minutes to answer. :(
<NickDeNeger> lol
<Chymera> hi, I'm using xfce and I would like to assign my multimedia volume keys to change the master volume of my entire computer
<Chymera> how could I do that?
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] I'll be back on tonight...gotta go for now. seeya
<SiDi_> Chymera: heya
<SiDi_> please checkout lp:~sidi/xfce4-volumed/jaunty
<SiDi_> (otherwise you can manually set the shortcuts as explained in http://open.knome.fi/2009/07/05/panels-disappearing-and-other-frequently-asked-questions/)
<Chymera> yup, I'm looking into volumed already.... seems kinda messy though
<SiDi_> What seems messy ?
<Chymera> I had to unmask some stuff to get it running, usually this isn't a good sign
<SiDi_> Chymera: what did you have to do exactly ?
<Chymera> write the packaage names in /etc/package.unmask - anyway, no matter, how do I start it?
<Chymera> SiDi_: ?
<nicklas_> yo
#xubuntu 2010-09-06
<omgh4x> hey guys, I have a problem with my system here. Ill try to explain it
<omgh4x> I was working with compiz and cairo dock and now xubuntu boots and is usable for like a second, I think I saw a message pop up about opengl and then I cant click anything and its like my open programs are hidden behind my background
<omgh4x> really hard to explain, maybe someone knows something about it
<omgh4x> it might be an open gl prolblem
<omgh4x> about the only think I can access is the ctrl+alt+F1
<omgh4x> any ideas?
<omgh4x> anybody here?
<Chr|s> whats the difference from the other flavors of ubuntu
<Sysi> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Sysi> like that?
<Chr|s> yeah
<Chr|s> Xubuntu looks cleaner
<Chr|s> don't care for the purple crap really
<Sysi> you can change themes (while watching language)
<Chr|s> typing crap is not swearing. sorry if it offends you or anyone else
<Chr|s> Sure I can change themes, thats not the problem. Just the login screen I can't change unfortunally
<Sysi> use gdm2setup, it's not in the repositories
<Sysi> i think there are gdm2 themes in gnome-look.org
<Chr|s> Yeah, I have used that. It freezes each time I add a new wallpaper, so im not sure
<Sysi> you could use xubuntu's window, but idk how to change it
<Sysi> ofc i recommend trying xfce, but it's a bit different
<Sysi> i prefer it, others don't
<Chr|s> sorry, I have that problem in ubuntu, not sure if Xubuntu I would have that problem or not
<Sysi> gah, i ment theme
<Chr|s> :)
<Chr|s> So Xubuntu is a slimmed down version of Ubuntu, no glammer.  But very useful for using command line techy ppl? lol
<Sysi> i like transparency settings
<Sysi> lot easier than in ubuntu
<Chr|s> ok
<jb42> hello? how to install ncurses? I got this message:  Package ncurses is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jb42> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jb42> is only available from another sourc
<jb42> I upgraded from karmic yesterday
<leet42> hello.. what could cause my wifi pci card to be apparently disabled?
<leet42> it doesnt even show up in lspci
<leet42> or rather I think it's this: 01:00.0 Non-VGA unclassified device: Device 0001:0002 (rev 01)
<leet42> loading the module doesnt recognize it.. it did before ubuntu upgrade though
<leet42> hm?
<leet42> hm
<leet42> great sex0r
<leet42> ultimate tentacle gang bang
<leet42> messy shit
<ronia> how can i set a systemwide proxy in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> ronia: what kind of proxy?
<ronia> ehm,sry
<ronia> i use an ssh-tunnel out, and need to set a systemwide socks5 proxy to localhost:9999
<TheSheep> I have no idea about socks5, sorry
<Sysi> i guess some generic linux way would work..
<TheSheep> for http proxy it would be http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/187/setting-up-http-proxy-at-console/
<TheSheep> but afaik for socks5 the application needs to support it
<ronia> okay :)
<ronia> thx
<Andrew_Poltavets> Hi
<knome> !hello | Andrew_Poltavets
<ubottu> Andrew_Poltavets: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Andrew_Poltavets> help me please find some answers :) What name of PPA for Xfce packages? I want to update DE to 4.6 version
<knome> Andrew_Poltavets, lucid does have 4.6
<Andrew_Poltavets> hm... if I perform 'aptitude update' >> 'aptitude upgrade', packages xfce* will be 4.6's versions?
<Sysi> what version of xubuntu?
<Andrew_Poltavets> 10.04
<Andrew_Poltavets> Generally I am KDE user, cause I am not fully understanding this DE. But today I was decided try nice light Xfce environment with some my favourite KDE-applications. ^_^
<Andrew_Poltavets> So, I am performed 'aptitude update' >> 'aptitude upgrade' and nothing to be update
<leet42> go xfce
<Sysi> aptitude show xfce4
<leet42> with a little imagination, go fluxbox <3
<leet42> (da best WM ever)
<bazhang> !ot | leet42
<ubottu> leet42: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Andrew_Poltavets> oops, sorry, aptitude show that I am already have 4.6 version... =) sorry, again, people!
<Andrew_Poltavets> leet42, fluxbox? =) Looks like I have one time tried this. Nice. But need some time to polish it
<leet42> bazhang: there's noone in there
<bazhang> leet42, does not matter. this is a support channel so please stay on topic.
<charlie-tca> leet42: you are also welcome to use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<Andrew_Poltavets> Thanks for help. :)
<Andrew_Poltavets> btw... seems I like Xfce! )
<jb__> hello, how do I get my vanilla kernel to boot? it says something about root fs cannot be mounted on unknown block
<jb__> i've put this in grub:
<jb__> menuentry "vanilla kernel 2.6.34-5" {
<jb__>         set root='(hd0,7)'
<jb__>         linux /boot/linux-2.6.34-5 root=UUID=3824b94d-3f34-4cbb-9294-0e93b20c8b67 ro quiet splash
<jb__> (unsure what the UUID shit is but i copied from other entries)
<Sysi> did you remember to compile support for rootfs
<charlie-tca> !language | jb__
<ubottu> jb__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jb__> Sysi, I copied the config from the ubuntu kernel
<jb__> so it's should be identical
<jb__> im not familar with this grub2 stuff
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jb__> Sysi, older entries I have in there use the syntax root=/dev/hda3 instead of "UUID"
<jb__> it's still not working. it says cannot open root 'sda7' or unknown 0,0 or something
<jb__> i've used the simplest possible syntax there
<jb__>         set root='(hd0,7)'
<jb__>         linux /boot/linux-2.6.34-5 root=/dev/sda7 ro
<Sysi> you should use pastebin for longer than two lines
<jb__> that was 2 lines
<bazhang> 4
<jb__> lol
<jb__> I pasted 2 lines
<jb__> (I know what I did)
<bazhang> use pastebin
<Sysi> it's more clear
<jb__> please help booting wont work, see http://pastebin.com/UcwnHM0D it says it cannot mount root fs
<Xbert> how do i replace xfcewm with compiz?
<Sysi> compiz --replace
<Sysi> after of course installing it
<Xbert> yeah that it running it but i want to replace the wm at boot
<Sysi> settings → session and startup
<Xbert> it loads at random times then, before 4.6 i use to replace a line in /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc but 4.6 doesnt use that file
<Xbert> i want compiz to load before google gadgets
<Xbert> if i delay it with a script it slow the whole desktop loading
<slow-motion> hi
<Arpad2> where can I ask for SIP/voip software help?
<Arpad2> i tried to make voip call with both qutecom and twinkle , but the recipient couldnt hear me, is it sth with codec, can snb help me , please?
<TheSheep> Arpad2: did you verify that your microphone is working first?
<Arpad2> i didint
<Arpad2> how to do that?
<TheSheep> that may be the reason, you could use some kind of recording software
<TheSheep> wait
<TheSheep> if you click on the speaker icon next to your clock with right mouse button, and select 'preferences'
<TheSheep> you will see a window with some tabs and sliders, if you switch to the 'input' tab, you will have an "input level" indicator in there
<Arpad2> i have properties
<TheSheep> if that moves when you speak to your microphone, then it works
<TheSheep> hmm... no 'sound preferences'?
<TheSheep> which version of xubuntu is it, by the way?
<Arpad2> 10.04
<Arpad2> but microphone was on mute:)
<TheSheep> \o/
<Arpad2> and next to my clock is Mixert
<Arpad2> -t
<TheSheep> I think some version of xubuntu used the gnome volume applet, it has the window I meant
<TheSheep> nevermind
<Arpad2> but there is #qutecom :)
<ggyytt> i just installed xubuntu 10.04 and it has been updating for 7 hours, is this normal
<charlie-tca> Not unless you are using a 2400 baud modem
<ggyytt> its a dsl
<charlie-tca> I think it got lost
<ggyytt> said ihad 198 updates
<ggyytt> i have 2.4 p4 and 512 rdram
<charlie-tca> Is it still showing anything happening?
<ggyytt> yes
<charlie-tca> It could be just a really slow connection to the server, for some reason
<ggyytt> the bar stll moves occassionally and a black screen shows python and stuff being chanded
<ggyytt> changed*
<charlie-tca> it is updating then.
<ggyytt> yes seems to be
<ggyytt> i updated my ole xubuntu 904 machine a couple days ago and it went fast
<charlie-tca> It normally should
<ggyytt> but then again 904 always was fast
<charlie-tca> I hesitate to say stop it and try again, though
<charlie-tca> sometimes that is worse than waiting
<ggyytt> yeah im afraid to stop
<ggyytt> maybe it cos i left firefox opn
<ggyytt> open
<ggyytt> i wrote a 2 page document on how i did a clean install of xubuntu 10.04 on  a 5 gig partition beside xp pro sp3,,,step by step. i wonder if that would be of any use to the xubuntu team?
<ggyytt> oops on a 25 gig partition i meant...
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ggyytt> hmm not that i know of...ill look again
<ggyytt> is 1004 stable
<charlie-tca> no, I did that
<charlie-tca> 10.04 is stable
<ggyytt> im on a w7 laptop now dul booting ubuntu 1004 and it seems perfect
<charlie-tca> Could you take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot and see if it is missing anything for Xubuntu or if anything xubuntu specific should be added?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<charlie-tca> Ignore that one too, from ubottu
<ggyytt> yes ill look now
<ggyytt> i found it simple to do even though many complain that it is hard to accomplish
<ggyytt> yes that is a well written document
<ggyytt> mine is more specific for less educated users
<charlie-tca> We try hard. Actually, without windows here, it isn't even possible to verify any procedure...
<ggyytt> i had read that document a few times before i attempted it
<ggyytt> but when  i actually did it i realized the documnt was more of a broad beased overview
<ggyytt> so in a way i felt like i was on my own when i did it
<ggyytt> one thing i will say, the whole thing went so smooth because the xubuntu team had that "use grub bootloader box" per-checked, and it had already highlighted the "install side by side" option...in the end these 2 assumed choices saved me...if not for that i was gonna over think the whole thing.
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Thank the installer team for that one, then.
<charlie-tca> If a more specific document will be an improvement, we could add yours to the wiki
<ggyytt> in the tutorials, it doesnt actally tell people how the software guides to the correct answer so when the user 1st decides to try they have no idea how it actally plays out
<ggyytt> plus from the windows side of it....there partitio builder is clunky and my instructions fix that too
<charlie-tca> We could add it as a page to this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<charlie-tca> We just add a link at the bottom - Installing with Windows
<charlie-tca> or something like that
<ggyytt> ok...im still polishing the document, prolly 75 % done
<ggyytt> its totally hands on...
<ggyytt> i think a newbie can do it the way im writing it
<charlie-tca> That would be good!
<charlie-tca> It's always good to have stuff the new people can do
<ggyytt> im purposely writing it that way
<slow-motion> hi
<ggyytt> off to work, when im done ill submit it, i get the emails fron all of you so ill prolly attach it ans send it back before end of the week....
<vish> charlie-tca: hi , does xubuntu have an artwork mailing list or channel?
<vish> i dont think there is a irc channel
<charlie-tca> hmm, #xubuntu-devel
<charlie-tca> and the xubuntu-devel mailing list
<charlie-tca> or contact #shimmer
<charlie-tca> or we ask knome and ochosi_
<vish> yeah , knome hangs out in #ubuntu-artowrk
<vish> and dashua too
<charlie-tca> but, no, we don't have a specific channel for xubuntu-artwork
<vish> charlie-tca: cool, i was mainly wondering if xubuntu art can be dealt with in ubuntu-artwork Mailing list itself
<vish> not many seem to know they can help with xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Usually we deal with it in xubuntu-devel
<charlie-tca> I didn't even know ubuntu had an artwork list. I guess I should join it if they are discussing this stuff
<vish> yeah.. traditionally -devel was the place , but why i was concerned is , there were many people who said hi on the ubuntu-artwork ML but they dont get to work on any art
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will sign up and see if I can follow it.
<vish> hehe , not much going on now.. since they dont get to work there , rarely chat goes on there. :(
<vish> trying to get maybe we could get more artists involved in xubuntu/kubuntu in general..
<charlie-tca> Of course, it seems not very many want to work on much, too. I did issue an open art call, and got three people that responded
<vish> :(
<charlie-tca> artists are kind of different :-)
<vish> well , anyone! :D
<charlie-tca> come to think of it, my niece is too! and she's also an artist
<charlie-tca> But I can sign up for the mailing list, and we can try to get them more involved
<vish> neat, yeah! , there is lack of awareness mainly...  not many know how they can help..
<vish> i'm thinking of hitting a mail in a couple of weeks about the state of affairs , will mention xubuntu too :)
<vish> charlie-tca: hehe , just noticed you mailing host :D "teamcharliesangels "  !
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> yup, and my website too
<vish> i initially though -tca meant tango.. charlie , and a.. wasnt sure
<charlie-tca> heh
<vish> hehe , enough sleep talking.. ;)
 * vish really goes to sleep :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks for the suggestions
<vish> charlie-tca: np.. thanks.. i'll hit the mail in a couple of weeks :)
<KE1HA> charlie-tca:  vish you guy guys any good with Bash, I need some help with a command.
<charlie-tca> Not too. but ask anyway
<KE1HA> Ive got about 50 files, with anywhere between 100 to 200 file names, and I want to concentrate them, there all test files. This is working, but want to try an avoid cat & awk if I can
<KE1HA> [ cat *-cfg | uniq | awk '$0!~/^$/ {print $0}' > final-list ]
 * charlie-tca thinks that is way over his head
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-09-07
<Shootmeplz> hello?
<Shootmeplz> Anyone on this evening?
<Shootmeplz> Hello?
<Shootmeplz> I guess this is just another lame 'support' channel full of AFK people and bots....... Nice
<xubundude> my fresh xubuntu 1004 install has been update now for 24 hours?
<xubundude> i wonder if this has something to do with the fact that i installed it next to xp pro on its on separate partition?
<xubundude> own*
<xubundude> the bar graph continues to show that update is undeway and eery so often i look and something has installed successfully but geez 24 hours to do 198 updates?
<ridin> xubundude: kernels? same problem here
<xubundude> ah kernels, something i know lil to nothing about
<xubundude> but i do have xubuntu on a stand alone computer..exact smae make model and hardware and it went in and run perfect everyday...but i have to admit that one i sxubuntu 9004
<xubundude> and for me 9004 has always been perfectdid they do something weird to 1004?
<xubundude> i have 2 identicals computers one love 9.04...and one is taking 24 hours to update?
<xubundude> i dont know whete to assume someting is wrong and stop it or just let i go
<ridin> if you're happy with what you have, you don't need to upgrade
<ridin> if you can use a older kernel, maybe that would work
<ridin> idk 9.10's kernel
<xubundude> as i say i left my stand alone computer as is with 904
<xubundude> it seems everything that they have done since 904 has been weird
<ridin> eh
<xubundude> i wonder they broke a near perfect os
<xubundude> i have 2 identical dell 8250's
<ridin> if you still have the 9.10 kernels, hold shift while booting
<xubundude> one runes 904 perfect one is all screwed up with 1004
<ridin> i'm using karmic too, lol
<xubundude> how would i now if im using 910 kernals i dont even know what a kernal is hehe
<ridin> i'll say core
<ridin> you have multiple cores, and you're using one
<xubundude> i never had 910
<ridin> o
<xubundude> i heard too many stories about it
<ridin> you can't get the 9.10 kernels then, someone said
<xubundude> when i noticed how good 904 was i made one dell 8250 a stand alone 904 computer and left it that way
<xubundude> i thought they had 1004 down pat
<ridin> it's just the kernel, not the actual os development
<ridin> if that makes sense
<xubundude> in fact im talking to u on a new laptop that is running ubuntu 1004 and it seems perfect
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<xubundude> well why are they using a faulty kernal
<ridin> ubuntu 10.04 works fine, but xubuntu 10.04 isn't in internet connection?
<xubundude> hmmm so maybe ill stop this update from hell, delete the xubuntu partiton and stick ubuntu 1004 there?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<ridin> mmmm
<ridin> i'd pick the ubuntu version right for you
<ridin> like for me, karmic and distributions that are based on karmic
<xubundude> i like all of em
<ridin> lol
<ridin> i like lucid and maverick, but internet speed omg
<xubundude> until this bs happened
<xubundude> so are u saying the kernal in 904 is different than the kernal in 1004?
<ridin> mmmmmm
<ridin> yes, how hardware is used
<ridin> (quote from someone)
<xubundude> bummer
<xubundude> that means my other 8250 is gonna have 904 forever
<xubundude> wonder if i can do that
<xubundude> which is fine with me
<ridin> it'll be 'end of life' by april 2011 i think
<ridin> meaning it'll get no more updates
<xubundude> i see that so iwonder what problems that causes
<xubundude> bythen all the bugs are prolly gone, since i never had any to begin with in 904
<ridin> lucid is an lts, usually a 'stable beta'
<xubundude> hah
<xubundude> thats wut i was hoping
<xubundude> now i gotta reinstall ans find my ole 904 disk or something
<xubundude> i wonder if im crazy tot hink that this 2 day update will eventually make the computer run peoperly
<xubundude> whew typos...
<ridin> he
<xubundude> id have to be nuts not think its a sign that 1004 doesnt like the computer
<xubundude> yet its still goin in
<xubundude> i noticed on the update progress text it said..."that it noticed xp on dev/ something
<xubundude> why is my update looking at a separate partition?
<xubundude> just sort of letme know it sees it
<xubundude> hmmmm
<xubundude> maybe it doesnt like its partiton
<xubundude> sure does boot nice though
<xubundude> to each separate partition so i thought that was all cool
<xubuntu851> hello every1
<hhgyt> is it ok to have partitions set up like this: 1st one 15 gigs (xp pro), 2nd one 15 gigs (xubuntu 904), 2rd one 15 gigs( not in use yet), 4th one 2 gigg swap, 5th one 10 gigs ( not in use yet) ??? or does the swap partition have to be beside the last used partition???
<hhgyt> ooops i said 2nd on twice....the 2nd 2nd is the 3rd
<hhgyt> or can i just size these partitions any way i want?
<Sysi> you can't have 5 primary partitions
<hhgyt> o
<Sysi> swap can be basically anywhere
<hhgyt> ok
<hhgyt> so its installing now so im gonna have a problem roght?
<hhgyt> right?
<Sysi> you can't create that fift partition
<Sysi> unless you use logical partitions
<hhgyt> ok so its running now...as i wrote it now what
<hhgyt> what should i have done
<hhgyt> i have a about 57 gig HD
<hhgyt> i want xp and xubuntu on it
<Sysi> patience..
<hhgyt> maybe 30 1st....25 2nd....2 swap?
<Sysi> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<hhgyt> gotta run downstairs and see wut the install is doing now
<hhgyt> thanks..i have read everything i can on partitions...still just dont get it
<hhgyt> even watched videos
<hhgyt> didnt see anything about bit having 5 partitions
<hhgyt> i mean nothing said i cant have 5 partitions
<hhgyt> be back....
<Sysi> hhgyt: you can't have 5 *primary* partitions
<Sysi> hhgyt: feature of msdos prtition table
<hhgyt> ok u said that so now wuts gonna happen too me?
<hhgyt> i did it already and now i restarted it and it offered me ubuntu or xp so i booted to xubuntu and now its in the process of doing 230 updates?
<hhgyt> so can  goe back after all the updates and fix this pertition issue or am i porked?
<Sysi> seems that prtitioning was succesfull, install updates and you should reboot after that
<hhgyt> well since i built too many am i in for some kinda trouble?
<Sysi> ubuntu don't let you make broken partitioning :P
<hhgyt> oh great
<Sysi> you don't have too many _primary_ partitions
<hhgyt> and i used the partiton manager in xubuntu?
<hhgyt> oh ok
<Sysi> it's not possible to create
<hhgyt> so u think i might be ok
<hhgyt> whew
<hhgyt> scarin me dude
<Sysi> enjoy your xubuntu :)
<hhgyt> well i had to delete the partiton with 1004 on it cos it wouldnt update
<hhgyt> so i decided to toss 904 in there
<hhgyt> cos all my 904 installs work perfect
<Sysi> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<hhgyt> i guess 904 likes old dell desktops?
<Sysi> when's the end of life..
<hhgyt> soon i think
<hhgyt> but really wut else can i do...mt old dells hate 1004?
<hhgyt> i waited 2 days while 1004 was updating then it just stopped?
<hhgyt> the updates were doing a bunch of really odd things...made no sence?
<hhgyt> now this 904 says its gonna be done updating in like 7 minutes?
<hhgyt> hah we'll see if my ole tank can do 230 updates in 7 minutes
<hhgyt> i mean i know i can lay down and just do the wubi/ubuntu thing and it does seem to work great but i couldnt  find one of those wubi installers for xubuntu.
<Sysi> wubi should work as well with xubuntu
<Sysi> how did 10.04 update fail?
<Sysi> just stopped?
<hhgyt> well it appeared to install on my partiton perfect and i navigated around in it  and all was well..then i let it update!!!
<Sysi> did you mean installing updates after installation, or version upgrade?
<Sysi> oh right
<hhgyt> so hours later its still updating
<hhgyt> till i finally had to sleep
<hhgyt> and go  to work...
<hhgyt> and come and watch it still updating...
<hhgyt> ona nd on for 24 hours
<hhgyt> then it stops...
<Sysi> you didn't try to restart update-manager?
<hhgyt> and i was reading all the stupid things it said it was doing....
<hhgyt> i gotta tell whoever wrote that was smokin reefer
<hhgyt> it seemed to think it had to uninstall and install and uninstall every freakin thing on earth?
<Sysi> version update does that
<hhgyt> i dunno
<Sysi> and it can cause problems
<hhgyt> hwat ever comes in with 10.04
<Sysi> well, you can use 9.04 as long as it's supported
<hhgyt> it said i need all the important security updates so i said....hey who am i to doubt to great coders at xubuntu!
<hhgyt> sheez it was the dummest thing ive ever seen
<hhgyt> so sysi...can i bask in the glow of 904 forever?
<hhgyt> or will it suddently just die
<Sysi> repositories go down at some point
<Sysi> 10.10 is out pretty soon
<hhgyt> so wut does that mean? it just quits on me?
<hhgyt> i need 904!
<hhgyt> it loves old dells...especially 8250
<Sysi> you won't get updates and you can't install anything
<hhgyt> install wut?
<Sysi> anything
<hhgyt> u mean i cant even install all the stuff they already invented for it?
<Sysi> software, artwork, anything from repositories
<hhgyt> ok so when support for 904 ends...i cannot go into the normal xubuntu synaptic manager and install something?
<Sysi> that
<hhgyt> did u mean yes
<hhgyt> so i better install everything on earth now?
<hhgyt> brb gotta see if its really still updating
<Sysi> no, better get newer version with security updates working
<hhgyt> well i did it
<hhgyt> mt dual boot works and it took in 23o updates in like 7-8 minutes
<hhgyt> and it runs extremely fast on 512 ram
<hhgyt> so it really was the 10.04 edition messin me up
<Sysi> what are you talking about?
<hhgyt> same subject i was talkin bout before...i just went downstairs to check if the computer was done updating
<hhgyt> i suppose it is possible that some bizzare thing happened by chance that caused my 10,04 updates to crash and maybe it wouldnt happen if i tried it again.
<nikolam> mousepad again refusing to close right away if not saving text in it.
<nikolam> I reported bug months ago and responce was they can't reproduce it..
<TheSheep> nikolam: you think they are lying?
<nikolam> TheSheep, no, I just I am not sure other think I am lying. ;)
<TheSheep> nikolam: apparently the bug only manifests in certain conditions that are present on your system, but not on the default install. If you could isolate those conditions, you could amend your bug report and provide a way to reproduce the bug.
<srudes2> Hello all!
<srudes2> I would like to know how to prevent the xfce4 from starting as well as the login window. I just want my tty7 just like my tty6. However I do want to be able to start xfce4. Any idea
<srudes2> s on how to set this up?
<verme94> hi
<srudes2> Hey
<verme94> i udate ubiquiti in xubuntu 8.04.1
<verme94> update*
<verme94> bye
<xGrind> \o
<srudes2> It would be greatly appreciated if someone would look into my problem.
 * Sysi is staring
<Sysi> can't say a thing about it though
<Sysi> remove gdm?
<srudes2> tried that... no success
<srudes2> thanks for looking though
<likemindead> Why not use a minimal Ubuntu server install with no GUI?
<Sysi> srudes2: what part didn't work
<Sysi> i maybe would like to know *why* :P
<schlaftier> also, there's a boot option you can use to boot into text-mode (if you don't want to remove gdm)
<srudes2> Sysi: if I use bum or sysv-rc-conf it doesn list gdm and if I use update-rc it says that it has updated all the entries, but when I restart it it still starts everything
<Sysi> srudes2: apt-get remove gdm :)
<Sysi> you don't necessarily need it
<srudes2> I removed gdm... didn´t look for that result... reinstalled xubuntu-desktop. I´m now looking into the grub single boot option schlaftier mentioned
<schlaftier> srudes2: no, not single-user boot
<srudes2> http://www.gidforums.com/t-1472.html huh?
<schlaftier> srudes2: the option is "text" http://ubuntuguide.net/boot-into-consolecommand-line-when-startup-ubuntu-9-10
<srudes2> alright... thanks schlaftier!
<srudes2> haha how can even that not work when I try that
<srudes2> simply: sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub                           add ¨text¨ to the grub_cmdline_linux_default            and then just do sudo update-grub it asks me if it should create a menu.lst file I tell it to do that and still gdm and xfce-desktop start at boot
<srudes2> wow this is a pain
<srudes2> I even did a update-rc.d -f gdm remove, update-rc.d -f xdm remove, update-rc.d -f kdm remove             to make sure that the services are disabled at startup... I still get a desktop environment... which looks like a really old version of xfce4
<srudes2> Woho I got it working
<srudes2> finally
<srudes2> it
<srudes2> s very simple
<srudes2> simply move the gdm configuration file
<srudes2> mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf.noexec
<srudes2> lol
<srudes2> cya
<slow-motion> re
 * dreamtraveler is away: -s (gone at 7th Sep, 22:38:07)
<Sysi> public away and awaynick won't make you popular
<charlie-tca> !away > dreamtravel`away
<ubottu> dreamtravel`away, please see my private message
<Ileden> Hi! How do I turn off the xfce power manager? Problem is, my battery reports constant 0%, so whenever i disconnect power cord, I get an annoying dialog about low power...
<charlie-tca> !away > tech
<charlie-tca> !away > _Techie_
<ubottu> _Techie_, please see my private message
<_Techie_> charlie-tca: ffs, i dont change that often
<Sysi> i've seen you doing that before, you do :P
<charlie-tca> It is "change at all"
<charlie-tca> It does not mention how often
<_Techie_> so you guys dont like people clearly knowing that im away or offline
<charlie-tca> You can use a silent away, which is / away without the space. Then if someone checks, your nick is tagged as you being away
<charlie-tca> There is also the thing called "close the im when away" so no one thinks you are online
<_Techie_> charlie-tca: how many people check for /away on a regular basis... i know i dont... also freenode webchat doesnt display away status with colours in the nick list
<charlie-tca> it is a rule, though
<_Techie_> well then, i dont see me providing any help to Xubuntu users in the future then
<charlie-tca> okay
<_Techie_> goodbye Sysi, been nice working with you in the past
<charlie-tca> um, that rule does apply in all Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu channels
<Sysi> in all irc
<Sysi> but well..
<charlie-tca> agreed
<charlie-tca> Sysi: don't you ever sleep? You are in here helping day and night!
<Sysi> i have laptop at school :P
<slow-motion> n8
<emerson> hi how do I install all the plugins for vlc ?
<emerson> ?
<well_laid_lawn> in the synaptic package manager do a search for vlc and select all the plugins
<emerson> well_laid_lawn: I hope I can solve my problem now..cheers man..
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<mancio82> Ciao a tutti!
<mancio82> Hello!
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> !it | if you need italian help
<ubottu> if you need italian help: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mancio82> In XFCE menu, how do to set icon button to "none"?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Xfce4 Settings Manager -> Appearance, Settings tab
<charlie-tca> mancio82: ^
<mancio82> Sorry, you don't understand my question
<emerson> well_laid_lawn: look sorry to bother you again but I have a film in .avi and doesn't work..I mean stil doesn't work..any ideia why ?
<mancio82> How hide xfce menu icon button?
<charlie-tca> the mouse itself?
<well_laid_lawn> emerson:  first thing is the file ok? - you've played it before?
<Sysi> is avi patented, does it need restricted codec?
<charlie-tca> mancio82: The whole applications menu or just the mouse?
<Sysi> mancio82: do you mean you want icon for menu in panel away?
<well_laid_lawn> emerson:  my avi's play after I install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<emerson> well_laid_lawn: well before was okay but how do I know whether the files is good or not ?
<charlie-tca> Sysi: asking in two channels or more at once
<mancio82> I want hide icon in application menu
<charlie-tca> May as well ignore this one
<well_laid_lawn> emerson:  start the movie player from a terminal so you get some errors mentioned
<mancio82> I want see only label
<well_laid_lawn> mancio82:  so you want no icons in the menu at all?
<mancio82> I want show icons in the menu
<mancio82> I want no show icon only on Application button
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Sysi> just right click, there's button
<Sysi> *tap
<Sysi> or well. popup menu → settings → tap
<mancio82> where's tap?
<Sysi> under under field fore setting label
<Sysi> oh wait, it's other way round
<Sysi> time to sleep maybe..
 * dreamtraveler is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 8th Sep, 01:15:32)
<knome> dreamtravele`afk, please
<charlie-tca> dreamtravele`afk was warned already today
<knome> i saw that
<charlie-tca> Hello, knome
<knome> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> enjoying the anniversary?
<knome> wife is sleeping already
<knome> but yeah, had a nice time
<charlie-tca> well... Had fun already then.
<charlie-tca> congrats
<knome> thanks :)
<knome> didn't he quit after telling him to stop the last time?
<charlie-tca> Well, that was better than the last one
<charlie-tca> No, that was the other one
<charlie-tca> hmm, _Technie_ , I think
<knome> hmm
<charlie-tca> Works for me
#xubuntu 2010-09-08
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> front mic doesnt work
<Ileden> Hi! My problem is that my battery on my AA1 laptop reports constant 0%, so whenever I disconnect power cord, I get an annoying dialog about low power with "shutdown" as the default selection, even though the battery is in fact fully charged. How can I turn off xfce power management from giving this dialog?
<Ileden> (yes, the battery is old and has only around 40 mins of power on full charge anymore, but 40min is still plenty of time)
<Sysi> you could kill powermanager or prevent it from starting..
<Ileden> how do i perent it from starting?
<Sysi> settings → session and startup
<Sysi> and: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> has anyone seen jani?
<sivang> is he still xubuntu lead?
<LogicalDash> I want my left Win key to be a Compose key. I can accomplish this easy enough by going into Keyboard Layouts and using the dropdown under Compose key position. But xfce seems to forget that setting whenever I restart. What do?
<TheSheep> LogicalDash: edit /etc/default/console-setup
<TheSheep> or run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup'
<LogicalDash> TheSheep, thanks
<rgnr> hi
<rgnr> any1 uses smartphones 7
<Sysi> what do you mean?
<TheSheep> not with xubuntu
<slow-motion> hi
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> my microphone doesnt work from the front plug, how to fix it?
 * xGrind is away: academia
<Sysi> Arpad2: have you checked mixer
<Arpad2> well, I looked into it
<Sysi> alsa has many sliders
<Arpad2> but perhaps i missed sth:)
<Arpad2> in mixer is switch for fron mic, which i set to max, but in vain, no result
<Arpad2> my codec is Realtec ALC882
<brot> i am running maverick right now, and xfce4-terminal makes use X 100% of 1 core.
<Sysi> i think it's filed as bug
<knome> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<brot> those guys are busy :)
<charlie-tca> bug 633085
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633085 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "xfce4-terminal causes 100% cpu usage (xorg)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633085
<brot> i already asked the question there and i thought i may ask here.
<brot> thanks charlie-tca and Sysi :)
 * xGrind-oFF is back (gone 02:15:07)
<knome> !away | xGrind-oFF
<ubottu> xGrind-oFF: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<xGrind-oFF> knome ok
<knome> xGrind, thanks
<knome> xGrind, please also turn off your awayscript :)
<xGrind> yes ;D
<knome> xGrind, thanks again
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-09-09
<OptiplexGX620> Hay, my Xubuntu will not connect to the internet using a PC card LAN adaptor or a wireless one, or a Linksys USB network adaptor
<OptiplexGX620> I can't connect to my router or the Internet at all...
<OptiplexGX620> Anyone there? xD
<OptiplexGX620> ;|
<knome> no, ssh! ;)
<OptiplexGX620> Lol, but I want help:P
<knome> i'm just kidding. if anyone knows the answer, they'll most probably help.
<OptiplexGX620> Hmm
<OptiplexGX620> Takinggg wayyy tooooo longggg, but I'm willing to wait a week for an answer
<knome> OptiplexGX620, yeah, sometimes it takes time. have you searched the forums already?
<OptiplexGX620> no, http://forums.ubuntu.com/ ??
<knome> yes
<OptiplexGX620> nope
<knome> that might be helpful, while you're waiting
<OptiplexGX620> yes, I have a result for 3COM I'm reading...
<OptiplexGX620> It's called "Old crappy Laptops", LOL
<OptiplexGX620> Which is what I have, BTW
<OptiplexGX620> I might be on to sumthin',  ever heard of "ndiswrapper"??
<knome> yeah
<knome> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knome> that link will also talk about ndw
<OptiplexGX620> Ahh
<OptiplexGX620> Ok, so Xubuntu supports my card I've found so far...
<knome> OptiplexGX620, that is definitely good news:)
<OptiplexGX620> And my WUSB11 adapter...
<OptiplexGX620> Thx 4 the link ubottu
<knome> OptiplexGX620, ubottu is pretty much just a bot used for remembering links so we (humans) don't have to :)
<OptiplexGX620> No joking? Cuz I took that literally
<OptiplexGX620> Remember https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<knome> no, i'm not joking. :)
<OptiplexGX620> Really helpful
<OptiplexGX620> Is "network-admin" still on Ubuntu/Xubuntu?
<OptiplexGX620> The link is really old
<OptiplexGX620> Ok, help. Xubuntu doesn't detect my floppy disk drive
<OptiplexGX620> Is there someway I can check if it's there somewhere?
<OptiplexGX620> I could try to put it on a USB stick
<OptiplexGX620> Not recognizing the USB stick either! Stupid messed up built-for-Windows-95 Laptop
<OptiplexGX620> Oh hey it really was built for 95; I just took a guess
<OptiplexGX620> Aaaaaaaaaaaah!! It says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"!!!
<OptiplexGX620> Hey, I'll just throw away this piece of junk; totally useless.
<dougb> i'm on xubuntu 10.04 and i've installed the compizconfig settings manager.  i turned on compositing in the window manager tweaks but they dont seem to be communicating well
<dougb> i tried enabling effects in the compizconfig and they aren't working
<dougb> how do i enable the show all window effect?
<slow-motion> hi
<Pudabudigada> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone can help, my cpu is constantly at 100% even though i'm only using xchat and firefox
<Sysi> flash websites makes any processor run 100%
<Sysi> low-end?
<Pres-Gas> Pudabudigada, do you have many tabs open and how many of those tabs are running flash?
<Pudabudigada> 3 tabs, one flash
<Pres-Gas> Pudabudigada, are you running 64 bit linux?
<Pres-Gas> ...and what is your flash plugin?
<Pres-Gas> ...can you tell we all suspect flash?   ;)
<Pudabudigada> Adobe (yes I know!)
<Pudabudigada> 32 bit
<charlie-tca> close any terminal open
<Pudabudigada> Proc: Celeron m 2.4Ghz RAM: ~770MB
<Pudabudigada> no terminals open
 * charlie-tca wanted to be different
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, ahh I forgot about that possible bug...or is that confirmed now
<Pudabudigada> k
<charlie-tca> It is confirmed
<Pudabudigada> bug?
<Sysi> it's maverick only?
<charlie-tca> as far as I know
<Sysi> not supported here :P
<charlie-tca> but bugs move, sometimes
<Pres-Gas> ...darn 6 legged things!
<knome> not once they're splatted to the wall
<Pudabudigada> May have been flash, the meter is now dancing from 40-100%
<Sysi> if you're using "system monitor", it can use 30%
<Pres-Gas> Pudabudigada, what is the output of "free -m"?
<Pres-Gas> 770 megs of ram these days is slim even with a light distro
<Pudabudigada> Killed system monitor, now it's at 40-50%
<Pudabudigada> free -m gives:
<Pudabudigada> pudabudigada@pudabudigada-laptop:/$ free -m
<Pudabudigada>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Pudabudigada> Mem:           685        504        180          0         35        245
<Pudabudigada> -/+ buffers/cache:        223        462
<Pudabudigada> Swap:          528          0        528
<Pudabudigada> pudabudigada@pudabudigada-laptop:/$
<Pudabudigada> which is at odds with what my monitor says
<Pudabudigada> it says 223 used
<knome> !pastebin | Pudabudigada
<ubottu> Pudabudigada: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pres-Gas> Well, he is not swapping/paging....
<Pudabudigada> The odd thing is that with no more flash it works, but it runs youtube fine
<Pudabudigada> Though i was here: ashens.com
<Pudabudigada> by 'works' mean low cpu usage
<Pudabudigada> seems flash is the culprit, just youtube pushes the cpu monitor to 95%
#xubuntu 2010-09-10
<xubuntu888> while i'm waiting for xu to install... anyone know a repo i could plug in with nvidia's latest drivers
<xubuntu888> could put them in manually, but a managed package would be nice
<Balsaq> xubuntu 10.04 wont update and crashes...just stops. forced me to power off and then the computer would not run after that...just booted to the same crashed update screen.
<Balsaq> had to delete the partiton and reinstall...happened again, tried ubuntu 10.04 same.
<sb> hi
<sb> you people are homosexuals
<sb> hahaha
<sb> lol
<sb> i am stupid
<Sysi> do you think he was looking for company?
<Balsaq> yo sysi
<Sysi> hi Balsaq
<Sysi> one other guy talked also about that update failing
<Sysi> you used update-manager?
<Balsaq> yeah i have since read a lot of things...i think i know wut happened
<Balsaq> i did update mgr and sudo
<Balsaq> it crashed both ways
<Balsaq> its a mem leak issue
<Balsaq> my system monitor peaks
<Balsaq> they messed up
<Balsaq> all the 512 ram aint enough
<Balsaq> yet in my 1 gig machines and my new 6 gig machine...buntu 10004 runs good
<Balsaq> 10.04 i mean
<Balsaq> got a feelin if i go pop another half gig in there my problem is solved....or if i increase my swap partition.
<Balsaq> many others in blogs all over are compaing about how it slows to a crawl and then stops
<Balsaq> but i finally found an article published in april about this memory leak issue
<Balsaq> i think they put out the new distro before it was fixed
<Balsaq> but i could be wrong who knows
<Balsaq> just not inthe mood to deal wit hit right now, all my other computers are running fine
<Balsaq> Sysi, do u think my best guess has any chance of being correct?
<Balsaq> knowing i am a certified non tech?
<Sysi> it could well be that memory leakage
<Balsaq> and honestly i dont even know what that means....leak? or does it just mean its a mem hog?
<Balsaq> even on my 1 gig machine it gets slow sometimes all the sudden,,,then it runs fast again.
<Sysi> it uses memory and don't give up of it
<Sysi> it should free it after usage, when not needed anymore
<Balsaq> oh i see
<Balsaq> they knew about it in april
<Balsaq> acording to what ive read
<Sysi> i used lucid with 512 succesfully.. i could test what update had done that
<Sysi> maybe it's because i use aptitude
<Sysi> always succesfull updating after install
<Balsaq> isnt that the same as sudo apt-get update?
<Balsaq> cos i tried that
<Sysi> almost, hum
<Balsaq> well maybe aptitude is better?
<Balsaq> expalin that way?
<Balsaq> explain*
<Sysi> i've also used apt-get, can't remember exactly
<Sysi> atm i have 10.10 in low-end box
<Balsaq> hmm
<Balsaq> how is 1010
<Sysi> alpha ofc unstable, new software and a bit faster than lucid
<Balsaq> hmmm i would even be ok with unstable if it would run on 512 and update
<Balsaq> how much ram do u have?
<Sysi> 512 in that
<Balsaq> ur running 512?
<Sysi> had to do netinstall, any other didn't boot from usb
<Balsaq> i was thinking maybe 101 doesnt have the mem leak thing
<Balsaq> 10.10*
<Balsaq> when you say unstable what happened that made you say unstable..crashes?
<Sysi> rhythmbox didn't work
<Balsaq> does it work now?
<Sysi> there's a bug that causes xfce4-terminal to use 100% cpu
<Balsaq> ahhh same thing i saw in 1004
<Balsaq> i saw it peakin like that
<Balsaq> i mean we put a man on the moon in 1960? why cant they build a distro without that?
<Balsaq> think about that?
<Balsaq> see during my update it started out ok...then that black and white terminal style screen appears on its own and BAM it peaks
<Balsaq> soon after that is stops
<Balsaq> so i still tried the terminal update method but it still stopped after awhile
<slow-motion> hi
<UbuXubu> Sysi, are you still on
<Sysi> mostly present
<UbuXubu> its me i just decided to run downstairs to the lab and jump on my 1 gig dedicated ubuntu 10.04 machine and install xchat
<UbuXubu> the lil buggar with only 512 is next too me running another me test now
<UbuXubu> says pass complete, no errors, press exit to exit....but still lokks like the test is running. either way keeps passing everything.
<UbuXubu> pres esc to exit i meant...
<UbuXubu> so i still think its just the 512 thing vs the cpu max bug thing or ram leak think
<UbuXubu> cos this dedicated machine here,,,using the 10.04 is fine
<UbuXubu> on 1 gig
<UbuXubu> same 2.4 cpu
<UbuXubu> but i added an extra half gig of ram awhile ago
<UbuXubu> so i guess ill just have to use some other lightweight linux distro for this half gig machine next too me i guess...might be fun to try something new i guess.
<UbuXubu> i saw lxde the other day, looks pretty good, basic but good and there was a lot of people in their chat room...maybe it will run good on half a gig.
<UbuXubu> my update mgr says this one is all up to date...whew good.
<UbuXubu> but when i use the fancy nvidia driver they told me to use...it made my desktop look funny, stretched? so i went back tot he gnome driver and my destop looks perfect? but videos dont play very clear?  gotta love buntu!
<UbuXubu> i must say if they ever really perfect buntu...this 10.04 looks really great, i used their desktop with a simple drinking glass on it and one drop of water suspened in mid air and it looks really professional!
<UbuXubu> why cant the gnome drivers play online videos on full screen mode?
<UbuXubu> is it rocket science? geez i have a 10 year old windows 2000 computer here that plays them perfect?......am i askin too much hehe....tired i guess.
<Sysi> flash videos?
<Sysi> flash don't like linux very much
<Sysi> compiz messes something up causing problems
<UbuXubu> i  dont know what they are but i tried hulu vids...they look good until i put it in full screen mode
<Sysi> flash
<UbuXubu> im not even using compiz to my knowledge
<UbuXubu> well idid install flash yes....can i try something else?
<UbuXubu> when i went to youtube it wouldnt ever run unless i installed flash...should i have installed something else instead?
<UbuXubu> i am game for all gnome drivers if they work!
<Sysi> what an earth is gnome driver
<Sysi> performace isn't very great with open drivers
<knome> Sysi, think: gnome libraries, but that doesn't really relate much here
<Sysi> closed drivers.. when you have problem, we can't help
<Sysi> knome: i don't quite get it, but maybe i don't need to
<UbuXubu> well, i mean when i installed it told me use a certain nvidia 96 driver, so i did bu tthe screen looked all stretched....so i went back tothe regular open source driver and my ddesktop looks perfect
<knome> Sysi, no... i don't think you need.
<knome> i think i need to switch my GC back to the one i had earlier. this one is giving me headache.
<Sysi> UbuXubu: did you even try nvidia settings manager?
<Sysi> it's in menu
<UbuXubu> hmmm no
<UbuXubu> missed that?
<UbuXubu> but in was worried when i read that if i used closed drivers ubuntu ppl cant help
<knome> the nvidia settings manager is very powerful tool, and you can really achieve what you want tith it
<Sysi> UbuXubu: we can a little
<UbuXubu> hmmmm where is this nvidia manager?
<knome> UbuXubu, we still can help you with adjusting the settings, but not fixing the bugs in the software/drivers
<Sysi> UbuXubu: it can be used only with restricted driver
<UbuXubu> i can reinstall the nvidia driver i just didnt see the nvidia manager setting thing
<Sysi> it's under System or Settings
<UbuXubu> was it in one of the ubuntu drop down menus?
<Sysi> in menu
<UbuXubu> ok hmmm
<UbuXubu> bummer
<UbuXubu> i uninstalled it
<UbuXubu> oh well here goes?
<UbuXubu> its ok to install again right?
<UbuXubu> in out in out?
<UbuXubu> installing the recommended nvidia driver as we speak...
<UbuXubu> it will eventually make me restart but ill come back...
<UbuXubu> always hangs on the darn install but installs
<UbuXubu> ok willrestart now see ya in a minute i wanna try that nvidia manager thing
<UbuXubu> ok lets see if i can find this nvidia manager...
<UbuXubu> Sysi, do u mean the nvidia x server setting?
<Sysi> that
<UbuXubu> cos i did try that before but i dont see how i am suposed to use it...hmmm will look more closely
<UbuXubu> i mean it is set automatically as far as far a s i can see..it know my exact model of monitor and the exact pixel resolution...so what am i supposed to do?
<UbuXubu> lots of thing to mess with in here but i dont understand any of them hehe...if it know my exact model and is set to auto configure...shouldnt me desktop NOT be stretched?
<UbuXubu> hmmm maybe i fixed it
<UbuXubu> guess il try to  watch a vide o now
<UbuXubu> hmm its better
<UbuXubu> good one Sysi!
<UbuXubu> but the people are still a lil bit slow on their movement in the videos but still better
<UbuXubu> i suppose if i figure out all of the 1o million adjustments in there i can fix it entirely.
<UbuXubu> sysi u still in here
<Sysi> don't ask, i'm not only person in entire internet
<riz__> hello
<riz__> is there someone who can help me with a trouble with my eeepc & xubuntu?
<Sysi> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<riz__> !help
<bazhang> riz__, ask a question
<riz__> I'm trying to use Xubuntu on a eeePc, I've tried 4-5 different releases but cannot solve my problem: the system is incredibly slow, cpu works always a lot, also the ram... also scrolling the firefox pages is a pain in the ass! how can I solve this?
<charlie-tca> How much ram do you have?
<riz__> the eeepc model is 1101ha, 1gb ram, 2.8gb of swap, now, with FF and irc client open the ram is at 22%, the cpu1 is on 82%, the cpu2 floats from 60 to 100%
<Sysi> use "top" to see what's using resources
<Sysi> flash webpages need lots of power
<riz__> is it possible that is so slow that cannot see a youtube video normally? with winXp they works normally :P
<riz__> right now 61mb for FF, 10mb for irc chat
<riz__> and the system monitor keeps 32% of cpu
<riz__> and cannot find any "drivers" that can help to improve performances :P
<bazhang> using compiz?
<bazhang> ah ask 'n quit
<BlueEagle> bazhang: We all know if they don't get an answer within 20 seconds they google it. ;)
<charlie-tca> Be nice if they would try searching first
<BlueEagle> charlie-tca: It would be nice to win the lottery as well.
<charlie-tca> agreed :-)
<kevinSj> Does anyone know if it's possible to dual monitor in Xubuntu? Worked perfectly in Ubuntu
<knome> it is possible.
<charlie-tca> yes
<kevinSj> Good
<kevinSj> How?
<charlie-tca> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kevinSj> Ubottu, so Xubuntu doesn't have native support?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> no
<kevinSj> charlie-tca, Okey. I want my os to be as lightweight as possible. is Xinerama light?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. If you light, why use dual monitors?
<kevinSj> charlie-tca, Need it when I program.
<kevinSj> How do I turn off my laptop display then?
<kevinSj> So I only use the external monitor?
<well_laid_lawn> kevinSj:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/automating-xorg-randr-turning-laptop-screen-off-if-external-monitor-is-connected-779386/
<jasonchmiel> help
<jasonchmiel> ah...what is this? a communication platform?
<jasonchmiel> I've never used linux before so this is foreign to me lol
<jasonchmiel> -whois emma
#xubuntu 2010-09-11
<pteague> oh yay... now X is completely making the screen go blank
<xGrind> \o
<pteague> doesn't seem to be any problems in Xorg log - http://pastebin.com/TcqH50ka - but now as i reboot the xfce mouse shows up & then the screen goes blank... turning the monitor off & then back on shows the desktop for about 2 seconds & then goes blank again :(
<omgh4x> When i boot xubuntu to install off the live cd, it goes to black screen. i think it might be my intel onboard graphics?
<jimisrvrox> hey anybody around?
<jimisrvrox> hey julian_
<jimisrvrox> are you good with xubuntu?
 * psycho_oreos peers in
<julian_> nope - just starting
<psycho_oreos> !anyone| jimisrvrox
<ubottu> jimisrvrox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys ive got an issue and havent a clue as to what to do....I boot up the machine (ubuntu) and when it gets to the login screen my keyboard/mouse freeze. I can replug my mouse and it will move but my kb doesnt come back...what do I need to edit or do for my keyboard to work during login?
<julian_> what is best touchpad support?
<julian_> How  to turn off tapping while typing
<psycho_oreos> jimisrvrox, which xubuntu version is this?
<julian_> Xubuntu 9.10 just downloaded and installed
<psycho_oreos> julian_, I think you'll find that the touchpad support is driver specific if you're talking about the differences with driver support
<jimisrvrox> 9.10
<jimisrvrox> somebody was saying it had to do with AL
<jimisrvrox> HAL*
<julian_> Thanks,  I need to rtfm before asking again.  I will be back.
<jimisrvrox> problem is even starting in recovery mode kb shuts off
<jimisrvrox> so I cant do the ps aux to check for the hal process
<psycho_oreos> jimisrvrox, hmm, it could be HAL related issue, which is generally alleviated in latter versions of xubuntu
<jimisrvrox> obviously I also couldnt reach a terminal either
<psycho_oreos> are the keyboard and mouse sharing the same USB? (i.e. keyboard and mouse are PS/2 and you have a converter to make them share one USB port)
<jimisrvrox> so...the last messages I get are init: udevtrigger main process (253) terminated with status 1 next message applies to (254) then (252) killed by TERM signal now..the 254 message is the same as 253 only number changed
<jimisrvrox> no
<jimisrvrox> kb is ps2 and mouse is usb
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<jimisrvrox> what I can do though...is let it load all the way to the login screen and I can unplug the mouse and replug and it will move...but the keyboard just flashes and goes off again
<psycho_oreos> yeah udev quit abnormally, but that message isn't very verbose :/
<psycho_oreos> would you happen to have a USB to PS/2 converter to convert the USB mouse into PS/2?
<jimisrvrox> unfortunately not
<psycho_oreos> bugger, if you unplugged the mouse, the keyboard works?
<jimisrvrox> no
<psycho_oreos> ok, is this computer the same machine you're chatting to me with?
<jimisrvrox> no
<psycho_oreos> see if you can get into grub menu, I don't know about grubv2 but I recall its Esc button for v1, edit the kernel line to boot into console mode
<jimisrvrox> well I can log into the grub menu
<jimisrvrox> let me do that
<jimisrvrox> but I can only log into recovery mode..select which kernel to use
<psycho_oreos> yeah and there should be a button to hit to edit the command line, `e' is for v1, give that a go
<jimisrvrox> ok give me a minute
<jimisrvrox> ok im into the edit mode
<jimisrvrox> now what/
<psycho_oreos> edit the kernel line and append 2
<jimisrvrox> ok im not an expert at this stuff so....
<jimisrvrox> Ive got the kernel line selected
<jimisrvrox> and so go into edit mode on the kernel line
<jimisrvrox> and add what/
<psycho_oreos> the number "2" without the quotes at the end
<jimisrvrox> ok so then it would read ro quiet splash 2
<psycho_oreos> delete the words splash
<jimisrvrox> ok added the number 2 to the end of hte line and told it to boot..
<jimisrvrox> keyboard went off
<jimisrvrox> again
<psycho_oreos> did it boot GUI?
<jimisrvrox> it boots but no kb
<psycho_oreos> instead of 2, replace it with single
<jimisrvrox> after runnign /scripts/init-bottom it sorta freezes and then brings up fsck
<jimisrvrox> fschk*
<jimisrvrox> and where the keyboard shuts off is where it shows the starting up.... and then the screen goes black for a millisecond and then comes back with starting up... when it comes back to the starting up...tthats where the led's go off
<psycho_oreos> is this with 2 or with single?
<jimisrvrox> thats with 2
<psycho_oreos> try now with single
<jimisrvrox> added the word single to the end...
<jimisrvrox> same result
<psycho_oreos> instead of 2 and deleted the word splash?
<jimisrvrox> yup
<psycho_oreos> and you still get GUI?
<jimisrvrox> yup
<psycho_oreos> you're not editing it right, normally it shouldn't boot into GUI
<jimisrvrox> umm yeah I went and edited the kernel line..then pressed b to boot
<jimisrvrox> and it went to the gui
<jimisrvrox> strange...if I dont add it to the kernel line..and add single at the end of the stuff..the machine restarts!
<sabot> I am using xubuntu and the deafult network program network manager. I have been trying for a while to connect my machine to my home network wirelessly. The network currently has no security and works on windows machines, but on my linux machine I keep getting  "<info>  (wlan0): DHCP transaction took too long, stopping it." in the log file. Can someone please help me?
<psycho_oreos> it has to be added in the kernel line, under v1 you normally hit enter which would show you what grub would boot up the option as
<jimisrvrox> heres something else thats strange..
<jimisrvrox> when the led's go off..and its at the starting up screen...I can press ctrl+alt+pause..and alpha-numeric characters show up
<jimisrvrox> ^[[P is what I get when pressing ctrl alt pause
<psycho_oreos> that's somewhat typical
<jimisrvrox> somebody is saying that I might not have SAK turned on
<jimisrvrox> how would I turn that on in the kernel line?
<psycho_oreos> I've never heard of SAK
<jimisrvrox> im afraid my distro might be bricked!
<psycho_oreos> it isn't bricked and distro can't be bricked, if anything its the kernel but if the kernel is bricked you won't even be able to boot it up normally let alone getting into X
<psycho_oreos> have you given 10.04 a try?
<jimisrvrox> thats what im working with!
<psycho_oreos> you said you had 9.10
<jimisrvrox> oh heh sorry
<psycho_oreos> so which one is it? 9.10 or 10.04?
<jimisrvrox> see if I could get into a console..
<jimisrvrox> 10.04 as far as I know
<jimisrvrox> yeah
<jimisrvrox> 10.04
<psycho_oreos> 10.04 and 9.10 has different kernel versions, and afaik ubuntu by default would have the versions printed in grub menu
<jimisrvrox> it does
<psycho_oreos> have you tried plugging usb mouse into other usb ports?
<jimisrvrox> mouse is fine
<jimisrvrox> I can plug/unplug it
<jimisrvrox> keyboard doesnt resond
<jimisrvrox> respond*
<jimisrvrox> and its a ps2
<psycho_oreos> I'm thinking it could also be IRQ issue :p
<psycho_oreos> do remember that before you could edit the grub menu which is a perfect indication that it was working
<jimisrvrox> oh god..
<jimisrvrox> its been a LONG time since IRQ issues!
<psycho_oreos> and yeah its rare for that to happen but buggy bios/controllers can mess up setup sometimes
<psycho_oreos> HAL issue wouldn't apply in this case if you're also using 10.04 as afaik xorg is now HAL-free along with the rest of the programs
<jimisrvrox> see if I could access the console..
<jimisrvrox> I would just cp the /home dir over to a flash drive and wipe this b** clean...and throw on linux mint
<jimisrvrox> yeah another guy was saying just disable usb legacy support
<jimisrvrox> in bios
<psycho_oreos> linux mint should have a live desktop if you didn't get the alternative version
<psycho_oreos> that might also help, disabling USB legacy support
<jimisrvrox> turned off usb controller..
<jimisrvrox> did nothing
<jimisrvrox> sabot: ive had that issue before..
<jimisrvrox> and the best thing to do is to take your interface down and put it back up
<jimisrvrox> theres two commands and I dont remember them..but they take nm down and start it back up
<jimisrvrox> well I know its an OS problem because I just booted the live CD and keyboard and everything works fine
<psycho_oreos> for 10.04?
<jimisrvrox> yeah
<jimisrvrox> im just gonna overwrite the xubuntu with mint for now
<nicofs> Can someone help me control my CPU-/fan speed?
<Gianabana> Hi!
<psycho_oreos> hai
<Gianabana> i've got a problem with wireless connection
<Gianabana> I don't know how to scan wireless connection
<Gianabana> *connections
<Gianabana> Can someone help me plz?
<psycho_oreos> use networkmanager, click on the network manager icon
<psycho_oreos> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Gianabana> is "Network connections" the same?
<psycho_oreos> from where? right click on the icon and click on about
<Gianabana> I'm on xubuntu, there's not network manager (now i'm using another computer)
<psycho_oreos> there should be, which version of xubuntu you installed?
<Gianabana> 10.04
<Gianabana> Lucid Lynx
<psycho_oreos> well there should be an icon for it, look for something like two computers in an icon
<Gianabana> well... i think that network connection is the same
<Gianabana> it looks like
<Gianabana> network manager
<TheSheep> next to the clock
<Gianabana> yeah
<Gianabana> i tried iwconfig on the terminal end there's no wireless connections
<Gianabana> *and
<psycho_oreos> pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk   output
<Gianabana> lo    no wireless extensions
<Gianabana> eth0         no wireless extensions.
<knome> !pastebin | Gianabana
<ubottu> Gianabana: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gianabana> the xubuntu computer is not connected, i cannot pastebin anything, i can only rewrite
<knome> Gianabana, you could rewrite in pastebin, thanks
<psycho_oreos> well physically hook up the network cable
<Gianabana> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psycho_oreos> or do sneaker net style
<Gianabana> psycho_oreos here i am
<psycho_oreos> Gianabana, on the xubuntu computer? go into terminal and type in "lspci -nnk" (without quotes), copy and paste that into websites like pastebin.com
<Gianabana> gianni@gianni-laptop:~$ sudo iwconfig
<Gianabana> [sudo] password for gianni:
<Gianabana> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Gianabana> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<psycho_oreos> I didn't say iwconfig and knome said to use pastebin
<Gianabana> gianni@gianni-laptop:~$ lspci -nnk
<Gianabana> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] [1002:cbb2] (rev 02)
<Gianabana> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-ati
<Gianabana> 	Kernel modules: ati-agp
<Gianabana> 00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M] [1002:7010]
<Gianabana> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<Gianabana> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device [10b9:5451] (rev 02)
<Gianabana> 	Kernel driver in use: ALI 5451
<Gianabana> 	Kernel modules: snd-ali5451
<Gianabana> 00:07.0 ISA bridge [0601]: ALi Corporation M1533/M1535/M1543 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV/V/V+] [10b9:1533]
<Gianabana> 	Kernel modules: alim7101_wdt, alim1535_wdt
<Gianabana> 00:08.0 Modem [0703]: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller [10b9:5457]
<Gianabana> 00:0a.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ601/6912/711E0 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller [1217:6972]
<Gianabana> 	Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus
<Gianabana> 	Kernel modules: yenta_socket
<Gianabana> 00:0b.0 USB Controller [0c03]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller [1106:3038] (rev 50)
<knome> Gianabana, PLEASE use pastebin.
<knome> !pastebin | Gianabana
<ubottu> Gianabana: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * psycho_oreos thinks someone is struggling to comprehend, probably because of language barrier
<knome> Gianabana, understood?
<Gianabana> i've been on ubuntu.pastebi.com
<knome> Gianabana, yes, please paste your outputs there, and give us the link
<knome> Gianabana, do NOT paste directly into the channel
<Gianabana> ah! Ok, understood
<Gianabana> I'm really sorry, i had not understood
<Gianabana> here is it
<Gianabana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492074/
<knome> Gianabana, no problem, glad to have it sorted out :)
<Gianabana> :)
<knome> there's also an italian ubuntu channel
<knome> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<knome> they do also answer for xubuntu-related questions
<knome> but feel free to ask here as well of course
<Gianabana> thank you so much
<knome> no problem
<psycho_oreos> you don't have wireless card, not from that pasted output
<Gianabana> isn't it like windows? I' mean: if don't have the right driver the computer doesn't recognize the hardware
<psycho_oreos> 1) linux isn't windows 2) if your tv doesn't have microwave function, can you actually put microwave in it to become microwave as well?
<psycho_oreos> 3) and no it seems like the linux kernel couldn't see it, so its either powered off or disconnected or there's no such device
<Gianabana> i said "like windows" because it was the easiest way to explain it
<Gianabana> so... no wireless card, good...
<Gianabana> thank you so much
<Gianabana> sorry for my bad english
<psycho_oreos> maybe its wireless USB dongle?
<Gianabana> no, i've not got it
<Gianabana> i thought there was a built in wireless card
<psycho_oreos> well it doesn't appear like it does
<psycho_oreos> or maybe a damaged/dead card
<Gianabana> is it difficult to set a usb wireless dongle?
<psycho_oreos> as long as you buy a supported chipset that is inside the usb wireless dongle
<Gianabana> which one is supported?
<psycho_oreos> some dlink maybe.. depends on your budget
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<knome> i have an asus dongle that works
<knome> wasn't that expensive
<knome> #
<knome> " The Free Software Foundation recommends the Ralink 2500/RT2400 and Realtek RTL8180 chipsets. "
<psycho_oreos> I wouldn't recommend: netgear, belkin, trendnet, linksys, and 3com... they all have very bad versioning
<psycho_oreos> ath9k_htc supports usb devices along with ar9170/carl9170, which brings atheros 802.11n capable wireless usb chipsets to supported state
<Gianabana> welli... i'll see
<Gianabana> +well
<Gianabana> *well
<psycho_oreos> and I generally recommend ones with external antenna connectors, such as RP-SMA.. they're mostly on less well known brands but they usually feature well supported chipsets plus they allow you to have better connectivity should you decide to connect to a better antenna, etc
<Gianabana> thank u so much
<Gianabana> maybe i'll purchase one of theme
<psycho_oreos> hawking/edimax/alfa/ubiquiti would be the ones I definitely recommend
<psycho_oreos> you pay more but you also pay more for reassurance that you're not going to get screwed around with some unsupported chipset that will give you more headaches
<Gianabana> sure
<Gianabana> thank you so much
<Gianabana> maybe i'll buy one of them
<Gianabana> bye
<jarnos> I can set only a poor resolution for my external CRT in 10.04, 9.10 is better. 1024x768 is in the output of xrandr, however.
<jarnos> I guess this is the case: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution#Problem:%20%20Resolution%20with%20Intel%20graphics%20was%20correct%20in%20Intrepid/Jaunty/Karmic%20%28with%20no%20xorg.conf%20configuration%29%20but%20is%20limited%20in%20Lucid
<slow-motion> hu
<slow-motion> hi
<nicofs> hello! Is there any telephony/sms software for ubuntu/linux? i am not talking about VoIP - i've got an integrated modem and a SIM card...
<psycho_oreos> mobile broadband?
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: no, a regular old-fashioned phone call as i using a cell phone...
<nicofs> *as if
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: i tried ofono and smstools, the first doesn't work and as for smstools, i don't have the slightest idea how to start the programme...
<psycho_oreos> nicofs, no I doubt it, I personally don't think there are many tools for normal phones. Most of them I know are proprietary and can only do a handful of things
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: well... sending an sms would be a good start...
<psycho_oreos> nicofs, I know nokia pc-suite for nokia phones (windows only) allows one to send and receive SMS through their computer
<Sysi> minicom
<Sysi> (sorry, android-irc)
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: i was thinking of such a software... i am trying to realise some sort of all-in-one device in using my netbook to phone, chat and write sms when stationary... some sort of communication hub...
<psycho_oreos> nicofs, I personally am not aware of many as such, these sorts of stuff are quite ironically funny to be missing or part thereof under linux, vendors just don't see linux as a formidable platform to work with hence the lack of support as such
<Sysi> minicom can send sms at least
<TheMadSkeptic> Nicofs, do you have google voice? It allows sending sms - but through a google voice number.
<psycho_oreos> minicom allows one to communicate with the device via serial/parallel/USB communication ports.. but it doesn't do much when you don't know the serial codes to make certain devices send and receive :)
<psycho_oreos> err send and receive SMS
<psycho_oreos> almost all phones have some sort of proprietary communication protocol in which they interface with the host computer
<Sysi> my friend sent sms from netbook through samsung galaxy, with minicom
<nicofs> the thing is... when i'm at home or in my office, i have my netbook running skype, icq and such anyway... and the headset strapped to my head. i might as well put my sim card into my netbook and use that one headset for all calls... and the comfortable qwertz-keyboard for chat and sms...
<psycho_oreos> galaxy? runs android.. yeah linux phones can probably do that with certain amounts of ease
<nicofs> the best thing would be some sort of Sim-support in skype...
<psycho_oreos> you should email that request/feature to skype, it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<nicofs> i know... it was just a thought about a perfect world^^
<psycho_oreos> welcome to reality where everything is real :P
<psycho_oreos> and no like I said there's limited programs written for linux to have telephony support
<liver> Hello.
<subspider> hi
<subspider> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<subspider> i need to configure the list of options in grub can someone tell what file is ??
<subspider> i have 9 xubuntu should i update or not ??
<knome> xubuntu 9.what?
<charlie-tca> subspider: in a terminal, lsb_release -a
<subspider> hello charlie-tca
<subspider> thnks
<charlie-tca> That will tell us the version you have
<subspider> 9.10
<subspider> karmic
<subspider> is xubuntu 10.04 good
<ridin> if you use wireless, then no
<charlie-tca> Okay, 9.10 is good until April 2011
<knome> ridin, excuse me?
<charlie-tca> ridin: doesn't that depend on the wireless card?
<ridin> yes
<ridin> but all wireless cards i got just don't like xubuntu
<knome> ridin, please stop spreading the negative attitude and scaring people from upgrading
<charlie-tca> So, for YOU, it is not good
<ridin> yes.
<ridin> but for dsl and modem people, it's good
<charlie-tca> and for many with wireless
<knome> well, too bad i'm on lucid with wlan that worked ootb
<knome> which actually never earlier did work ootb
<knome> so it's definitely an improvement
<ridin> complete opposite
<knome> i'm sorry, but that's no reason to spread negative attitude. please stop it.
<ridin> idk, i'm the only one with this problem ;x
<knome> ridin, probably not
<knome> ridin, have you tried using other kernel versions?
<ridin> i'm using karmic, or at least a distro based from karmic
<ridin> only 32-14 iirc works
<knome> so why not use that? and what does 'distro based from karmic
<knome> ... ' mean
<ridin> you can't get it in 10.04
<ridin> linux mint 8
<knome> okay, this is not a mint support channel.
<ridin> i know that.
<ridin> but we were birdwalking :p
<subspider> i have xubuntu it's working great just afraid of upgrading
<ridin> subspider, if you're happy with what you have, then you don't need to upgrade
<ridin> unless you wanna give it a shot
<subspider> thnks
<subspider> ok
<charlie-tca> subspider: grab a desktop cd and try it. If it works, upgrading should be fine
<subspider> i upgrage from 8 to 9
<subspider> so
<subspider> maybe later
<subspider> lol
<charlie-tca> Just make sure to read the release notes first
<subspider> ok charlie-tca
<ridin> subspider, quick question, what's your wireless
<knome> ridin, please stop that.
<subspider> ints intel
<ridin> okay, i have no clue with that stuff
<subspider> 2200 W
<subspider> but sorry to say almost evrywireless work with xubuntu
<subspider> at least for me
<subspider> have dlink
<subspider> broadcom the worst i've seen
<subspider> but work great
<ridin> there's an open-source driver for broadcom now
<subspider> ridin, you always can use ndiswrapper
<subspider> yea i know now i have that working
<subspider> :)
<subspider> i can't edit gub.cfg
<subspider> can someone help
<ridin> you're not supposed to
<subspider> the most special thing of using linux is the ability to configure the things so it's sopose to be a way of editing entries of grub
<knome> subspider, grub2 is not using grub.conf
<knome> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<charlie-tca> subspider: normally now you edit in /etc/default/grub
<subspider> thnks charlie-tca knome and sorry
<subspider> always learning
<knome> subspider, no problem
<charlie-tca> np, ask and we will attempt to answer
<Dehs> can anyone here help me set up a static ip without asking me 50 useless questions beforehand?
<charlie-tca> What version?
<Dehs> 10.4.1
<over-hill> How may I change my display resolution?
<knome> !resolution | over-hill
<ubottu> over-hill: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<over-hill> Thanks.
<knome> you're welcome
<knome> ugh
<bigghost> hi everybody ;)
<charlie-tca> !hi | bigghost
<ubottu> bigghost: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bigghost> hi. yes i've a big problem with the new kernel 2.6.32-24 generic and my nvidia 7050pv gfx onboard and the onboard soundcard. the sound is crackling with the new kernel but not with the old one 2.6.32-21. have you any idea? ;-)
<bigghost> this happens only. if the nvidia driver is installed. without. everything is okay with the sound. (sorry. for my bad english. i'm from germany)
<charlie-tca> Your english is fine. Do you need 3d video ?
<charlie-tca> Are you installing the nvidia driver from System -> Hardware Drivers ?
<bigghost> yes. some times for blender 3d. i have tested both. the hardware drivers from the system and the new one from nvidia. but it's the same problem. (p.s. amd64)
<bigghost> i've try something. replacing the alsa-drivers 1.0.21 to 1.0.23. try to use the linux-alsa drivers spezific for the gerneric kernel from ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev. without any result.
<charlie-tca> video hardware drivers should not be affecting the sound. You might need to ask if #ubuntu-audio-help . they are the experts in sound issues
<bigghost> I thought too. but if i uninstall the video drivers. everything is okay. makes me wonder.
<bigghost> thank you. for your tip. i will ask there.
<knome> !away | ProperN[out]
<ubottu> ProperN[out]: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
#xubuntu 2010-09-12
<owner> Is anyone here able to assist me with sound issues?
<knome> !ask | owner
<ubottu> owner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<owner> I have an issue with my sound card or whatever, After installing xubuntu it stopped working. I have dual boot of XP, but it doesn't work on XP. I'm guessing it didn't install my sound card at all... It worked before going to xubuntu, but after... Its gone. It gets kind of annoying, because I end up giving up for a week and then asking again. Nothing has helped so far.   So any links, command lines, etc will help. I will love the per
<owner> son who assists on my fix, FOREVER <3
<knome> owner, sounds like the sound levels are set on mute or something, and that makes it not work in win
<owner> I have unmuted them.
<owner> But
<owner> is there another way to unmute them?
<owner> I've done the physical stuff and clicking my sound buttons etc
<owner> and when i click the "audio" icon next to my clock on the task panel
<owner> it shows its unmuted.
<craigwdy2k> I thought I just installed the AMD64  version of Xubuntu but apt-get upgrade keeps pulling in debs ending in i386...  What exactly is going on here...?
<charlie-tca> If there is no equivalent 64bit package, it will use the 386 package instead.
<charlie-tca> run "uname -a" in a terminal to verify, x86_64 is 64bit, 686 is 32bit
<craigwdy2k> That's really weird it says i686 even though the ISO was mis-labeled as being AMD64...
<charlie-tca> i686 is the 32bit installation
<craigwdy2k> Well the ISO Image said it was AMD64...
<charlie-tca> did you download it?
<craigwdy2k> Yeah.
<charlie-tca> which mirror?
<craigwdy2k> I downloaded it via BitTorrrent actually...
<charlie-tca> notify the site, they can verify it
<charlie-tca> hmm, I don't know if that is possible with BitTorrent, though
<craigwdy2k> Yeah: the ISO stated it was 64Bit: maybe the build system generated two identical ISOs: one of which was apparently misnamed...
<charlie-tca> or a user mislabeled it and is feeding the torrent
<craigwdy2k> Yeah: I'll bet that's probably it...
<craigwdy2k> I thought it was an official Canonical Torrent file...  Maybe they host the Torrents too to prevent this from happening in the future...
<craigwdy2k> they should host*
<charlie-tca> torrent files are fed by the users that downloaded the file. The more feeds, the faster your download
<craigwdy2k> What's even stranger is that on the server there was .jigdo file for only 32Bit version & not the 64Bit version...
<charlie-tca> jigdo is different
<craigwdy2k> was a .jigdo*
<craigwdy2k> Yeah I know: I'm just wondering it the other .jigdo file failed to generate or something strange happened like that...
<craigwdy2k> if the other*
<charlie-tca> I only show .jigdo for the alternate images, both 32bit and 64bit have it
<craigwdy2k> This is the newer Xubuntu 10.10 Beta 1: not 10.04...
<charlie-tca> same - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/beta/
<charlie-tca> both jigdo files are there for alternate images
<craigwdy2k> Oh yeah right: I wish they would generate .jigdo files for the Vanilla Xubuntu images too: I use Jigdo quite a bit for downloading Debian & Fedora Core ISOs myself personally...
<charlie-tca> vanilla?
<craigwdy2k> Full blown: i.e. not alternate desktop ISOs...
<charlie-tca> desktop/livecd - Maybe it is not compatible with ubiquity and the GUI installer
<craigwdy2k> Vanilla usually means something that is plain...
<charlie-tca> yeah, that should be the alternate installer, with no pretty gui to use
<craigwdy2k> Oh well for me Vanilla is the GUI version: I think the text-based installers are quite old & outdated personally...
<craigwdy2k> They are still useful but just not what I
<craigwdy2k>  am normally used to...
<craigwdy2k> Debian was quite the wake-up call for me seeing as how it's all text based & all that...
<craigwdy2k> My first distro was Caldera eDesktop 2.4 before they stopped making a distro...
<charlie-tca> GUI's came a long time after the text based installers
<craigwdy2k> Yeah: actually Caldera's distro was unique in that in started in text mode & then eventually chain-loaded a GUI based Installer...
<xubuntu357> this is a spanish xubuntu chat ?
<Sysi> no, english
<Sysi> !sp
<Sysi> no..
<Sysi> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xubuntu357> did you tell me how to find som spanish xubuntu chat ? plz
<xubuntu357> gracias
<xubuntu357> some one can tellme the minimu spesifications to install xubuntu in a old pc
<xubuntu357> plz
<DartJulius> hello to all, excuse me, somebody has the md5sum of xubuntu-10.04-desktop-powerpc.iso?
<chomwitt> hi. in xfce4-terminal i try to press F1 in htop but opens firefox with a help file for the terminal. how can i correct this?
<ablomen> chomwitt, for me windows key+f1 does the job
<DartJulius> what is the md5sum of xubuntu-10.04-desktop-powerpc.iso?
<chomwitt> ablomen: thanks!!
<xubuntu594> hola, algun español?
<xubuntu594> algun español con paciencia, eso si.. que acabo de instalar xubuntu por primera vez
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> got xub 10.04 on a laptop that connects to the internet via an umts card. I'd like to share that inet connection with a network, so I hooked the free nic to the network's switch.
<DexterF> then read up on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<DexterF> am stuck on the ipv4 tab tho since I dont have that method there. i confed the umts device instead of auto eth0 since eth0 is not the device making the internet connection but hso0
<DexterF> pointers?
<DexterF> reboot, brb
<subspider> hello
<subspider> how do i know if my grphic card is well installed
<subspider> ??
<subspider> hello Sysi
<craigwdy2k> I keep trying to burn & boot off of the AMD64 Xubuntu ISO Images but they appear to be duds...: i.e. they won't boot this PC...
<craigwdy2k> Would I be better off with PC/OS's AMD64 ISO Image...?
<craigwdy2k> Actually there ISO appears to be a dual format one like Sidux's...  Which comes all zipped up just waiting to be decompressed...  Curiously it's based off of a slightly older release of Xubuntu...
<craigwdy2k> their*
<craigwdy2k> Or should I wait for them to update their ISO...?
<craigwdy2k> Or maybe I might just go with the Debian Weekly AMD64 build of Testing that ships with XFCE + LXDE...  Any thoughts or recommendations?  I also read that the Linux Mint distro has an XFCE variant too...
#xubuntu 2011-09-05
<esmo> hii wats new is xubuntu 11.10
<xubuntu597> test
<esmo> test? )
<g00se> Are there any expert install options - i'm using natty 64?
<knome> g00se, by "expert", what are you expecting?
<g00se> knome: Well i suppose text mode, feedback etc. I'm wondering what's being run during creation of an ext4 fs. My disk possibly has many bad blocks
<knome> g00se, you can install in text mode with the alternative install
<knome> g00se, i'm not sure, but i think other TTY's might have some information on what's happening
<g00se> knome: Thanks - i might look at the alternate
<g00se> It would give me more confidence if i knew what the installer did about bad blocks on the target medium though
<epzil0n> hi guys, i'm a bit confused over why i can't connect to my windows shares in thunar and the same goes for my NAS, ofc i can use thunar smb://user@host/share in a terminal or smb://user@host/share in thunars location field, but that's just not the way i like to do it.. any suggestions?
<knome> smbfs to mount the samba share to any directory
<epzil0n> knome: can you give me an example?
<knome> epzil0n, install smbfs, then run 'smbfs remote-host:/remote/dir /local/dir'
<knome> epzil0n, ^ in a nutshell
<epzil0n> knome: nice, is it sudo apt-get install smbfs or?
<knome> yup, as far as i can remember
<epzil0n> knome: ok, will the mounted share be in that dir permanently?
<knome> epzil0n, no
<epzil0n> knome: or do i have to mess with the /etc/fstab file?
<knome> epzil0n, yeah, fstab
<epzil0n> knome: ok, i would like to use bookmarks  like in nautilus, but i installed krusader and that works also.. but would like to have it in thunar
<knome> epzil0n, when you've mounted that, you can naturally add that directory as a bookmark
<knome> epzil0n, i do that myself with my ssh(fs) mounts
<epzil0n> knome: ok, where is the bookmark option then?
<knome> epzil0n, well, to be exact, the parent dir to my ssh(fs) mounts :)
<epzil0n> ^^
<knome> epzil0n, Ctrl+B in thunar opens (closes) the bookmark sidebar, just drag any folder there
<knome> epzil0n, after that, you can rename the bookmarks to whatever you want
<epzil0n> knome: thx a lot for your help, now i know what to do =)
<knome> epzil0n, np
<epzil0n> btw, the beta 1 release works great love it =)
<knome> good to hear that
<epzil0n> knome: well there was no bookmark sidebar the ctrl+b toggles shortcuts and i can't find an option to add the share as a bookmark or shortcut?
<knome> epzil0n, drag a folder into the sidebar
<epzil0n> knome: ok, i have to mount it in a dir first.. gave me a error mess
<epzil0n> knome: it didn't work the way you showed me
<epzil0n> knome: but this worked sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=pass //remote-host/remote/dir /local/dir
<epzil0n> knome: anyways i now have i bookmark/shortcut of that share in thunar =)
<d0lphchrisT> Hi there, I've just tested a small C example that generates a sine and plays it using alsa. Now I can only play sound using that example. Anything else like playing a video with VLC or music via Banshee results in silence. Has someone an idea what I did wrong?
<d0lphchrisT> the sample I've used is this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12845003/OscMain.cpp
<knome> epzil0n, okay, right. good to hear you got it working anyway :)
<gordonjcp> hi all
<gordonjcp> which CPU family is Xubuntu compiled for?  "normal" Ubuntu is compiled for i686 since 10.10, but I want something newer than 10.04 that will run on an i586 SoC
<Myrtti> xubuntu uses exactly same kernels than normal ubuntu
<Myrtti> the packages come from the same place
<gordonjcp> oh, fair enough
<gordonjcp> nbg then
<gordonjcp> thanks
<gordonjcp> that rules out any Ubuntu, in that case
#xubuntu 2011-09-06
<rwtx> how to I connect to my windows network files with xubuntu?
<lighta> with samba if you wanna use smb
<lighta> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<knome> samba is the easiest, especially if you don't want to run any (additional) servers on your windows machine
<lighta> knome, do you know where I could get some help about chroote ssh ?
<knome> chroote?
<lighta> chroot
<knome> well, i have no experience on that
<lighta> I want to set a system user a controled env so I think ssh chroot should be the best. I'd need to use some command line, ok thx anyway
<xubuntu389> any 1 here?
<xubuntu389> hy
<xubuntu389> hello
 * knome is hiding
<knome> oh well...
<knome> :(
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've got a keyboard called Media Wireless Desktop by Labtec.
<cristian_c> I tried to set the keyboard shortcuts directly from the Applications-> Settings-> Xfce4 settings manager -> Keyboard-> Applications shortcuts.
<cristian_c> I clicked on Add and for example I typed the command 'evolution'.
<cristian_c> I pressed Ok and then the system asked me to type the key on the keyboard.
<cristian_c> In this case the key was correctly recognized as XF86Mail and has been included in the list of shortcuts.
<cristian_c> But if I press the mail key, it always happens the same problem, that instead of opening evolution, the pc goes into stand-by.
<cristian_c> Is anyone able to understand what the problem is due?
<cristian_c> I even tried keytouch editor and it recognized the keys.
<cristian_c> But after setting up the keyboard with keytouch, if I press the 'mail' key, the PC goes always on standby for no reason
<anna> hello?
<anna> gosh this is all very taxing on my nerves
<Guest17951> Am i now talking to people who can help me fix xubuntu
<Guest17951> apparantly my name is now guest
<Sysi> somebody owned "anna"
<Guest17951> ah okay
<Guest17951> well
<Guest17951> I have an old ibm think pad
<Guest17951> trying to bung an os on it in a hurry
<Guest17951> just screamed at the people over at tincy core
<Guest17951> for asking me about einstin for a security question
<Guest17951> anyway
<Guest17951> would like to install xubuntu
<Guest17951> can someone talk me through it
<Sysi> burn cd or make bootable usb, select partitioning the way you want and wait some time
<Guest17951> its the download part i cant do
<Guest17951> got to the mirror page
<Guest17951> but its just gobledygook to me
<Guest17951> dont know which one to click
<Guest17951> clikced a few
<Guest17951> just get random text files
<Guest17951> :S
<Sysi> are you familiar with torrents?
<Guest17951> no
<Guest17951> tried to learn but didnt understand
<Sysi> what mirror is closest to you then?
<Sysi> what country
<Guest17951> uk
<Guest17951> (thanks for helping btw, v obliging of you)
<Guest17951> i figured i dont need "amd64"
<Sysi> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/lucid/release/xubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Guest17951> thats not me I dont think
<Guest17951> ah
<Guest17951> okay
<Guest17951> :) its downloading!
<Guest17951> I have a disk
<Guest17951> when its done, do I just burn it like a file
<Guest17951> or do I do it another way
<Sysi> you need to burn it as disk image to make it boot
<Guest17951> okay
<Sysi> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Guest17951> ah yes
<Guest17951> i remeber this for when i did a ubuntu disk
<Guest17951> okay
<Guest17951> so
<Guest17951> then, when i put it in the ibm
<Guest17951> do i allways need the disk in
<Guest17951> like puppy
<Guest17951> or can i move it to the computer permenantly
<Sysi> no, you can instaal it to hard drive
<Guest17951> (disk spin = energy expenditure)
<Guest17951> ok
<Guest17951> cool
<Guest17951> brb
<Guest17951> does it matter if it allready has an os on it
<Guest17951> oh
<Guest17951> actually
<Guest17951> its got no os
<Guest17951> never mind
<Guest17951> sysi
<Guest17951> would you mind if I coppied and pasted this chat so I can use it in my fs software for beginers worksop
<Guest17951> as an example of getting help
<Guest17951> when trying to install
<Sysi> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Guest17951> ah i see
<Guest17951> okay
<Guest17951> will take it from there then, if thats okay with you. Its been very helpfull : )
<Sysi> okay for me, even if I couldn't do anything for those logs anyway
<Guest17951> lol, okay. : )
<Guest17951> its downloaded now
<Guest17951> v. excited!
<Guest17951> oooh
<Guest17951> janice joplin was in my cd tray
<Guest17951> nice supprise!
<Guest17951> ok
<Guest17951> so have disk
<Guest17951> have put it in and am booking up
<Guest17951> got an error to check time and date settings
<Guest17951> i think maybe i need to tell it to boot from the cd
<Guest17951> i think its trying to boot from harddrive
<Guest17951> done that i think
<Guest17951> same error
<Guest17951> it thiks its 1980 bless
<Guest17951> maybe it has the millenium bug!
<Guest17951> yes!!!
<Guest17951> we have liftoff!
<Guest17951> got to the install menu
<Guest17951> is this usualy so SLOW
<Guest17951> ?
<Sysi> cd:s are quite slow
<Sysi> how much ram do you got?
<Guest17951>  okay
<Guest17951> dunno
<Guest17951> its totally old computer
<Sysi> open terminal and type free -m
<Guest17951> dosnet say on the outside of the computer anywhere, so its hard for me to asses
<Guest17951> still onthe language menu
<Sysi> okay
<Guest17951> i checked it a while ago
<Guest17951> i remeber it was at the bottom end of the xubuntu capacity
<Guest17951> the website sais xubuntu can run devices from this spec
<Guest17951> and that was my spec
<Guest17951> :)
<Guest17951> it says "installation failed" and that iot will rin a desktop session so i can figure out why
<Sysi> hum, if you have very little ram you maybe should try alternate install disc
<Sysi> it's text-only but not hard really
<Murzagalley> Hello,
<Murzagalley> I wonder if someone saw this one before: I have a Lenovo W510. Installed Ubuntu 11.04 on it in a dualboot configuration (with the native Widows7 that came with it when I bought it) and therein there are the ACPI controls, specifically those that control the monitor brightness, but not only those. There's the LED, there's the camera, autdio controls and others. Ubuntu seems not to be able to control those. Does someone know what to d
<Murzagalley> Thanks in advance!
<Guest17951> let me try and see how much ram i have
<Guest17951> (do you mean like usb allways boot?)
<Sysi> Murzagalley: try putting "laptop_model ubuntu" to google, possible that they just won't work
<Murzagalley> Sysi: OK, is there any Ubuntu way of controlling display brightness?
<Sysi> you need HW level support for it anyway, there is some possible hacky way that don't really remember, you could try #ubuntu
<Guest17951> accidently followed the advise to other guy
<Murzagalley> I think I found something on this issue on Google. Thanks! I'll make this through.
<Guest17951> seems the ibm think pads have sepcoal needs
<Guest17951> *special needs
<Guest17951> anyway
<Murzagalley> I dont know, but if it was working in the first place, it could be nice. The W510 display is really bright at its extreme high.
<Murzagalley> Well, I think I found smth worth trying. I'll go chkitout. Thanks again!
<Murzagalley> Bye.
<Emily_Spencer> i just installed xubuntu for my mother on her hp, and i am wondering does anyone else have issues with synaptics touchpad
<Emily_Spencer> the mouse seems very very sensitive, even when my finger is still on the pad the pointer seems kind of shaky. any advice on how i could fix this
<Sysi> check mouse settings first, try changing them
<Emily_Spencer> i dont see a sensitivity setting
<Guest17951> is ram cpu speed?
<Sysi> ram = memory
<Emily_Spencer> no
<Guest17951> i have 128mb
<Guest17951> :(
<Sysi> Emily_Spencer: just see what sliders do, there's no settings for minimum movement
<Sysi> Guest17951: lubuntu might run on that but you can't really use any modern apps with that
<Guest17951> aw
<Guest17951> ok
<Guest17951> will try lubuntu
<Guest17951> like,
<Emily_Spencer> perhaps it is just that it is a sensitive mousepad but it seems to work fine on win7
<Guest17951> is this not going to be worth doing? as in will we be able to play card games and go online
<Emily_Spencer> oddly enough my laptops touchpad is detected as a regular mouse and works really well
<Sysi> Guest17951: possibly/propably not worth it
<Emily_Spencer> guest you could try puppy linux
<Guest17951> I thought about it
<Guest17951> ill see what their specs say
<Guest17951> thanks emily
<Guest17951> sysi
<Guest17951> :)
<Guest17951> have nice days :)
<Sysi> np
<Emily_Spencer> there should be a file where i can edit the mouse settings
<Emily_Spencer> xorg.conf maybe?
<Emily_Spencer> where is that located
<Sysi> doesn't exist anymore by default
<sandro_> hey there
<sandro_> is there someone could help me?
<Sysi> pop a question and see if somebody has an ansver
<sandro_> right...
<sandro_> i installed xubuntu 11.04 on my dad's pc
<sandro_> i use to work with ubuntu, so i'm not that involved in xubuntu
<sandro_> he tried to plug-in his canon 350d
<sandro_> but seems that xubuntu doesn't mount it al tll
<sandro_> all*
<sandro_> no one has an answer?
<likemindead> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=canon+350d+ubuntu
<sandro_> likemindead i already used google, ubuntu forums...
<sandro_> i tied the irc chat as another option, trying to solve this issue
<ablomen> sandro_, it never get's mounted
<ablomen> you will need to use gthumb2 or some other photo manager to import the photos
<sandro_> i both tried gtkam and gthumb
<sandro_> no answer
<ablomen> i have the same camera (or the 450d, not quite sure) and it always worked for me, have not tried in a while though, you might want to try fspot
<sandro_> why you said that it never gets mounted?
<ablomen> it does not get mounted as a drive, it uses some kind of protocol to transfer photo's
<sandro_> i see... so xubuntu doesn't work ad ubuntu?
<ablomen> i mean this in general, not os related, or not linux version related anyway
<sandro_> well... in my ubuntus pc my camera (eos 50d) is automatically mounted in /media
<ablomen> ah it might be gnome uses gvs to simulate it nowadays
<sandro_> i dunno... meanwhile i'm downloading f-spot
<ablomen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7173964&postcount=3 << you could try this, maybe it works
<sandro_> already tried...
<sandro_> didn't work
<sandro_> i'm done
<sandro_> ;)
<sandro_> nope.. i'm not done
<likemindead> "Never give up! Never surrender!"
<knobydobs> Hia - on my non-root user account xfwm4 keeps crashing i.e. the buttons to close windows disappear and the mouse turns into a cross - is there any way to stop this from happening
<charlie-tca> Sure
<knobydobs> how?
<charlie-tca> knobydobs: if running xfwm4 is fixing that, just add it to Settings -> Settings Manger -> Sessions and startup, startup tab, to make sure it always starts when you login
<charlie-tca> My typing is a little slower than I would like it to be
<knobydobs> i dont get what you said
<charlie-tca> In the menu, you have settings
<knobydobs> yh its not that bit
<knobydobs> its the bit about running it fixes it
<charlie-tca> how do make thing buttons and stuff come back?
<knobydobs> it is running at the time that the buttons go away
<charlie-tca> What do you do now to fix that?
<knobydobs> reinstall
<charlie-tca> really?
<knobydobs> yep
<charlie-tca> next time, try hitting Alt+F2, type in xfwm4 and hit okay or enter
<knobydobs> ok
<knobydobs> thx
<charlie-tca> If it works, then add xfwm4 to the startup tab
<knobydobs> will go and try
<knobydobs> did not work
<knobydobs> i know why - it wasnt installed properly last time i reinstalled
<Myrtti> on your non-root user account?
<Myrtti> does that mean that you have enabled root account and have logged into the graphical XFCE session with that?
<knobydobs> yep
<knobydobs> yes i think so
<Sysi> you need to edit gdm settings to make that happen, or use startx
<Myrtti> there's no reason to enable the root account nor enable it logging in to the system
<Myrtti> for all I know, THAT alone might be the reason for your problem
<knobydobs> it was the only way to use the system
<Myrtti> so the problems arised before you enabled root account?
<knobydobs> yep
<Myrtti> why did you enable root account instead of just creating a new non-root account?
<Myrtti> and seeing if the problems exist on that...?
<knobydobs> seemed easier
<knome> er...
<Myrtti> logging in as root is a very very ... silly idea
<Myrtti> and even sillier is to connect to the Internet while root
<knobydobs> as there was no way of setting up another account i chose log in as other user and typed root
<knobydobs> why
<Myrtti> yeah I suppose "sudo adduser" would have been too difficult
<knobydobs> i didnt know
<knobydobs> i am very new
<Myrtti> right, sorry I have to go and I can't walk you through why using root account is a bad idea
<Myrtti> hopefully your problem gets solved tho
<knome> knobydobs, the best idea is to reinstall, really.
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<knobydobs> test user is working fine it is just this user
<knome> knobydobs, you can try removing ~/.cache, but please remember and understand that we do not support enabling the root account.
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> root or normal user is not working right/
<charlie-tca> ?
<knome> knobydobs, the most safe way is to reinstall, that way you will be also able to get support here in the future as well
<knobydobs> reinstall the os?
<knome> yes.
<knobydobs> or xfce?
<knome> the os.
<knobydobs> ok
<likemindead> Curious: What do Xubuntu users think of Lubuntu?
<knobydobs> i will put ubuntu on - the only reason i chose xubuntu is cos i have pet rats
<Sysi> likemindead: light but kinda rough
<knome> feel free to
<knobydobs> i dont wanna loose the logo :(
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu has a place when the hardware is not capable of performing well with Xubuntu
<knobydobs> i thought xubuntu was a lightweight version of ubuntu
<charlie-tca> It is, and Lubuntu is lighter in resource use than Xubuntu
<knobydobs> wow
<knobydobs> very light then
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu is great for new people, since it is very easy to use and allows for minimum configuration
<knome> just to be correct, the animal on the xubuntu logo is not a rat, but a mouse. and if that's the only reason you are using xubuntu, i suppose you could just install ubuntu and use the xubuntu logo with it.
<knobydobs> is it possible to replace the ubuntu logo with xubuntu?
<Sysi> where?
<likemindead> El Oh El
<knobydobs> in the loading bit
<Sysi> boot logo? quite easily
<knobydobs> :)
<charlie-tca> The easiest way is to install xubuntu instead of Ubuntu
<knobydobs> fed up with xfce
<knome> charlie-tca, say you want to drive a mercedes-benz, but like the lada logo. will you buy a lada?
<knome> not that i'm saying ubuntu is mercedes and xubuntu is a lada.
<knobydobs> no and what is lada?
<Sysi> vaz, russian cars
<knome> knobydobs, lada is offtopic, so no need to go further down that road. now do you have any other support question?
<knome> knobydobs, please ask on the channel, no need to use PM's
<knobydobs> sorry whu is it in red?
<knome> knobydobs, why is what in red?
<charlie-tca> If you don't like the mecedes, why would you want people to think you are using it?
<knome> charlie-tca, i don't know, it's not me who wants a different logo from my OS
<knobydobs> when u speak to me - never mind the question i have is that i have just bought and installed an ati x600 graphics card. I plug in the screen and everything works nicely apart from flickering black lines on the screen and ati catalyst doesnt recognise it
<charlie-tca> If you don't like Xubuntu, why would you put a Xubuntu logo in for people to be confused about
<knobydobs> cos i am sad person
<Sysi> knobydobs: it's call hilight, that you'd notice when people talk to you
<knobydobs> thanx
<knobydobs> my new question now i have made myself look like a prat is above - not that i am pushing for an answer
<knobydobs> just drawing peoples attention to it and trying to get back on topic
<knome> just wait for people to come around and they'll most probably answer if they know the answer - i know next to nothing about ati, so i can't really help
<knobydobs> sorry
<marc_smith> any chance for releasing Xubuntu as img to use with USBs?
<marc_smith> ISO preparation is bit harder to prepare I'd suppose
<marc_smith> *is bit harder
<charlie-tca> It already is in oneiric
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu images use the same base and installer as Ubuntu, so if Ubuntu is released as such, so is Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> You can now copy the images to USB.
<PeterVenkman> Greetings.  I have a 1hr virgin install of Xubuntu 11.04.  I have an audio issue.  Pavucontrol gives me a "sink callback failure".  Any suggestions on how to begin to troubleshoot this?
<knome> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<PeterVenkman> knome, thanks for the general information.  I've gone through most of that already.
<PeterVenkman> I was really hoping that I have a simple switch problem, not requiring that I rebuild the kernel
<knome> PeterVenkman, if you don't specifically need pulseaudio, you could try purging it
<PeterVenkman> its a pretty specific error message and always occurs when starting pavucontrol
<PeterVenkman> knome, I've thought about that.  But the Skype client defaults to pulseaudio without any other selections available
<PeterVenkman> hence the install of pavucontrol
<knome> hmm, iirc, skype can work with alsa too, but i might remember wrong
<PeterVenkman> knome, ok I can go that route too.  How do I change the setting in Skype?  It only shows pulseaudio
<knome> it's ages since i've used skype
<PeterVenkman> is there an alternative to Skype that is compatible with other skype users?
<knome> i don't think so
<PeterVenkman> ugh
<PeterVenkman> I'm extremely hesitant about installing bill's monopoly product and helping him and his kind achieve world domination
<knome> i expect this isn't a xubuntu specific problem, so i suppose you could ask #ubuntu too
<PeterVenkman> oh...I meant, I don't like windows.  not that other stuff
<PeterVenkman> I have, no response
<knome> just wait patiently :)
<miraenvigado> hello, i want to install a gnome print admin
<In-Vent-ive> Hi, somebody help me.... I can't find the shortcuts of my software crossover
<In-Vent-ive> I think is beacause im using Xfce
<In-Vent-ive> please
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> software corssover?
<In-Vent-ive> yes
<GridCube> I don't know what that is
<In-Vent-ive> I can't fiind the executable
<In-Vent-ive> or app
<In-Vent-ive> with coomand line
<charlie-tca> Isn't crossover something that runs in Windows?
<GridCube> what executable?
<In-Vent-ive> nop
<charlie-tca> or does it replace wine?
<In-Vent-ive> replace nop
<In-Vent-ive> similar
<In-Vent-ive> wine and crossover is same people
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> never heard of it
<GridCube> isnt that a mac thing?
<In-Vent-ive> one free and another trial
<GridCube> i think i've heard about that on mac
<In-Vent-ive> yup mac too
<In-Vent-ive> suppose is another software
<charlie-tca> No, it is linux software to run windows apps
<In-Vent-ive> and I don't know the exceutable name
<charlie-tca> In-Vent-ive: I don't know if you need to find it, try running a windows app and see if it starts by itself
<GridCube> In-Vent-ive, try #crossover ?
<In-Vent-ive> k
<In-Vent-ive> its works unbelievable!!! Thks!
<In-Vent-ive> *it
<GridCube> what wast the command?
<In-Vent-ive> Thks a lot :D
<In-Vent-ive> yup
<In-Vent-ive> Thank You Sir
<GridCube> what was it?
<GridCube> O_o #crossover was the command?
<charlie-tca> no, it works automatically when windows programs are run
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> i see
#xubuntu 2011-09-07
<charlie-tca> It is the best thing there is to use windows programs in linux.
<charlie-tca> Wine is based on it
<rwt> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ChristopherNG> Ive not really been using linux for 2 weeks because ive been gaming so much before university starts back but I was having withdrawl symptoms from linux.
<ChristopherNG> So I came back to get my linux fix...
<GridCube> :P
<ChristopherNG> Anyone tried using Irssi in windows command line?
<ChristopherNG> hehe
<Unit193> cygwin+irssi+screen
<GridCube> ChristopherNG, yep, all the time, weeeell i do use xchat more usually, but yeah irssi on a cygwin is pretty cool, you look all hacker and all
<Unit193> ChristopherNG: But I don't understand why since there is something called PuTTY ;)
<ChristopherNG> Heh so its all about the image eh?
<ChristopherNG> Unit193: There is this even better thing called SSL from the terminal
<ChristopherNG> The sad thing was I was using SSL for a long time and didnt know what I was doing was actually SSL because of all these programs like putty..
<Unit193> Not exactly sure what you mean by that, but you can always use a telnet client
<ChristopherNG> Unit193: I mean opening a terminal and typing "ssl yourusername@yourserver.com"
<ChristopherNG> and then your password
<Unit193> Uhh... You mean SSH?
<ChristopherNG> youve confused me now..
<ChristopherNG> Anyway, sad so my people use windows like a life support machine, I had enough after two weeks and thats just using it for gaming.
<Unit193> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ChristopherNG> Yeah lets talk about the developments that took place over the past fortnight...
<ChristopherNG> Has Xubuntu finally added a "add monitor" button yet?
<Unit193> What?
<TaylorOtwell> is it possible to setup a keyboard shortcut to open the main menu?
<Unit193> xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu is what you want to execute
<TaylorOtwell> ah, ok. thanks!
<Unit193> Menu > Settings > Settings Manager> Keyboard > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Unit193> *Application Shortcuts
<TaylorOtwell> cool. i have set up the shortcuts before but just wasn't sure what to execute to pop up the menu.
<Unit193> Alright! Anything else?
<TaylorOtwell> not right now. thanks again!
<Unit193> Have a great day!
<yesitisjustme> anyone use wine?
<Unit193> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<lighta> what's the issue about wine ? yesitisjustme ?
<Unit193> Answered in another channel, then he asked here and yet another channel (That I'm in)
<lighta> no I meant what he's question about it. ofc people use wine..
<Unit193> "does msi extension work in wine?"
<Unit193> Crosspost after answer. Maybe he didn't like it?
<Unit193> Testing Bug #611869 being wrong (few years old)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611869 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "doesnt replies to bug bugnummber in #xubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611869
<k_sze> So I have selected the option "Mount removable drives when hot-plugged" in Settings Manager --> Removable Drives and Media, but my USB dongle still doesn't get mounted automatically when I plug it in. What could be wrong?
<random_> hi, trying out xubuntu 11.4
<random_> tired of monumentality of gnome and direction towards unity
<random_> happy, very happy that there is choice
<random_> and kudos to xubuntu maintaners and developers
<Unit193> Well, I'm not really any of those, but glad you like it!
<jnsl_> can anyone help me install the medibuntu repo ? i can't get it to show in my software center
<Sysi> what would you need from medibuntu?
<jnsl_> winFF
<jnsl_> when i install winFF from normal repo i cant convert to mp4,ogg etc.
<Sysi> ogg is free format.. well you can try: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<jnsl_> ok thanks
<jnsl_> Sysi that worked nicely thanks
<BlAcKIce> hi
<marc_smith> hello all. Is there any way to set time and date via GUI? I know how to do it via CLI, but I'm just wondering if there's any option for newcomers. I think it might be quite a huge of a problem for them
<marc_smith> damn! I feel so embarrassed! there is a GUI tool
<marc_smith> sorry for that
<marc_smith> false alarm
<ZoLToR>  Hi! Can someone help me? Is it possible to remove chromium and firefox from xubuntu? (Usin Google Chrome). When I deletin Chromium, xubuntu download and installing firefox. When I deleting firefox - chromium was downloaded and installed
<Sysi> apt-get remove chromium-browser firefox
<charlie-tca> Will it work if they are using Chrome ?
<Sysi> it may want to install something else..
<Sysi> IDK what depends on some browser, xubuntu-desktop?
<charlie-tca> Looks like it insists on either firefox or chromium?
<ZoLToR> At that moment I have only chromium withot firefox. And when I run command "apt-get remove chromium-browser" - downloading of firefox package was begining
<charlie-tca> What is Chrome? Isn't that google's OS?
<Sysi> ZoLToR: that's why you also tell it to remove firefox
<Sysi> ChromeOs is Chrome OS, Chrome browser is Chrome browser
<ZoLToR> omg.. just run "apt-get remove chromium-browser firefox". Unknown browser "Epiphany" aws downloaded and installed x_x
<charlie-tca> That is not xubuntu, then. Does Chrome OS insist on having a browser installed?
<ZoLToR> apt-get can not leave xubuntu without browser??? o_O But I have Google Chrome! Why apt-get didn't see it? :(
<charlie-tca> Apparently, Google Chrome will not allow you to not have a browser!
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu doesn't care if you don't want a browser
<Sysi> chrome is not from default repositories
<ZoLToR> I'm using Xubuntu.. Not ChromeOS
<Sysi> charlie-tca: that happens on regular ubuntu too
<ZoLToR> 1104
<ZoLToR> 11.04
<Sysi> still wondering what depends on some webbrowser
<charlie-tca> You are right. xubuntu-desktop requires it
<charlie-tca> as do the rest of the -desktop packages
<ZoLToR> =(
<charlie-tca> as does xsane, bluefish, and a bunch of other stuff
<charlie-tca> but xubuntu-desktop can be removed, it is just a meta-package needed when you upgrade to the next release
<ZoLToR> And how I will be update without that package if it need for upgrade?
<ZoLToR> 11.10 not far)
<charlie-tca> You must add the -desktop package back to upgrade, which will also require the browser be added back
<ZoLToR> Hmmm... Thanks for your advice, I will try it later... Now I want sleep) Good night everyone!
<DanielDerGrosse> just installing xbuntu via desktop cd i am very excited never used a linux distribution before
#xubuntu 2011-09-08
<mecklen> I have an old Compaq Presario 2200 that I'm running xubuntu 11.04 on.  I would like to use the 5 "custom" buttons at the top of the keyboard, but cannot determine the proper keyboard layout.  I've googled, but come up empty so far.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to determine the keyboard layout?  Thanks in advance.
<Ain_> Can anyone help me find drivers for some hardware for 11.04?
<philipballew> Ain_, what hardware?
<Ain_> It's volume controls for an HP Touchsmart IQ526.
<Ain_> I'm not sure where to find them.
<Ain_> The HP site says to find them elsewhere for Linux. :(
<philipballew> what did google say?
<Ain_> Brought me to "Will this run Linux" threads for everything but the model I want. >.<
<philipballew> im not sure, but if its a driver you need it might be in the kernal somewhere
<Ain_> Then it should work just fine from install, right?
<philipballew> well unless your computer is newww like super new or they just dont have a driver for it
<Ain_> It was running Vista before, and it's at least 2 years old.
<philipballew> you can probably do it manually
<Ain_> I don't know how. I'm rather new to it, and I don't have the computer with me to actually play around. I set it up on my friends computer.
<philipballew> hum. well then... not sure
<Ain_> Damn. HP has a link to kernel.org, but I think the domain isn't registered.
<Pici> kernel.org is down due to being comprimised recently.
<Ain_> Ah.
<Ain_> Maybe I'll just wait for it to come back up.
<Fenixdeux> Hi. Big thanks for great OS
<Fenixdeux> I've installed Compiz and CompizConfig but when from the mouse-menu I hover over Compiz-Config and click it nothing apparently happens
<Fenixdeux> I think I already tried uninstalling and reinstalling but to no avail
<Fenixdeux> so somewhere is a bug but I dunno where
<cYmen> hm...how does samba browsing work and how do I do it from a shell? Does anybody know?
<knome> cYmen, check out smbfs
<cYmen> knome: I know how to mount stuff I can't figure out how to browse though...
<Sysi> Fenixdeux: what if you try to run if from terminal?
<knome> cYmen, how did you mount it then?
<Fenixdeux> Sysi: I'll try that
<cYmen> well if you know the host and everything you can just do it
<cYmen> but I want to an overview of the network just like in the gui tools
<Fenixdeux> Sysi: "CompizConfig command not found"
<Fenixdeux> where do the installed binaries reside in ?
<Fenixdeux> I think it's not in the path
<Fenixdeux> Sysi: when I run 'compiz --help' I get compiz: error while loading shared libraries: libglibmm-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Fenixdeux> so must be that the CompizConfig is unable to start because compiz itself does not start
<Sysi> Fenixdeux: IDK about that but use tabcompletin, type compi and press tab twice
<Fenixdeux> 'k
<Fenixdeux> gives 'compiz' and 'compiz-decorator'
<Sysi> hum, how about ccsm?
<Fenixdeux> compiz: error while loading shared libraries: libglibmm-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<Fenixdeux> ccsm exits with that
<Fenixdeux> I unsinstall and reinstall compiz
<Fenixdeux> Sysi: I removed and readded a few libraries and now CompizConfig works but 'compiz --replace' complains "Found no decorator to start" what do I do now ?
<Sysi> enable window decorations plugin and find suitable decorator for it
<Sysi> compiz-decorator or gtk-window-decorator might work
<Jonty> hi, I'm trying to move my window buttons to the right hand side using the gconf metacity trick, but it's not working. do i have to do something different for xfce?
<Sysi> settings → window manager and drag how you want them
<Sysi> they should be in right side by default.. using compiz?
<Jonty> not knowingly
<Jonty> weird...if i select Window Manager directly from the menu, nothing happens, and if i do it from the settings manager i just get a blank screen
<Jonty> is there a command for it so i can see if it gives any error?
<Sysi> first try alt+F2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<Jonty> oh. that sorted it haha
<Jonty> thanks
<Jonty> i'd deleted my session files cos xfwm4 wasn't starting automatically
<Jonty> must have been that
<Sysi> saving session on logout should be enough
<Sysi> to be sure you can delete ~/.cache/session
<Jonty> how do i do that, just logout normally?
<Jonty> save the session i mean
<Sysi> there's tap on logout window
<TheSheep> und3f: can you pastebin the result of doing 'dpkg -l | grep mysql' in terminal?
<und3f> Thermi, http://pastebin.com/suS6a3Ce
<TheSheep> looks like it's installed correctly
<TheSheep> did you modify anything or install anything else related to mysql?
<Sysi> have you rebooted after installing it?
<TheSheep> Sysi: that's not required
<TheSheep> Sysi: it's not windows
<Sysi> shouldn't be..
<und3f> Thermi, no, i didn't modified anything. Just installed and tried to start it
<TheSheep> und3f: did you use sudo?
<und3f> TheSheep, yes
<TheSheep> try 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql-server restart'
<TheSheep> (it should do the same thing as service mysql start'
<und3f> TheSheep, i tried it before service command. And it told me to use service. Also result is the same
<TheSheep> und3f: no idea what might be the problem, you can try googling or searching the forums
<TheSheep> und3f: or asking at #ubuntu, that part is common anyways
<und3f> Thermi, i've tried, but thanks for a help
<und3f> i mean TheSheep
<maryfive> Hello !
<maryfive> I'm a new user of Xubuntu
<maryfive> I've installed it on a new disk
<maryfive> the installation is ok
<maryfive> but it doesn't start normaly
<charlie-tca> maryfive: what does it do?
<maryfive> it only start with "sans echec"
<charlie-tca> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Olbi> what hardware do you have?
<maryfive> sorry : version Xubuntu 11.04
<maryfive> i've a compaq ith AMD athlon XP-M
<maryfive> nvidia 32Mo
<maryfive> athlon 2x800Mhz and 512 Mo Ram
<maryfive> the Xubuntu start only if i unplug all USB
<maryfive> and in the grub choice : sans echec (second ligne)
<maryfive> and i've to press "Echap" when on the screen appear "search for floppy disk..."
<Olbi> so old hardware :P
<maryfive> then i've the blue screen of depanage and i choice "restart graphic session" (the end choice)
<Olbi> what nvidia graphics?
<maryfive> Oh yes, it's so Old (2004) but it work very good
<Olbi> I have been installing Xubuntu 11.04 on AthlonXP 1800+ 130nm with FX5200 and 512 RAM. Some time it was problem with boot, but restart comp helps to boot wll
<Olbi> well
<Olbi> with old hardawre is problem with pluggeg pendrives
<Olbi> sometime mouse or keyboard doesnt work on USB
<charlie-tca> If Xubuntu without the usb drive plugged in, you need to change cmos settings to tell it boot the hard drive first
<maryfive> how to change cmos ?
<charlie-tca> That I do not know for the computer. Each one is different. Maybe hit del or ins or F2 or F10 on starting the computer
<charlie-tca> but the easy way is to just not have the usb drive plugged in when starting. USB drives can be plugged in after Xubuntu starts
<maryfive> ok i see, the cmos is where we can set the HD and the time of PC ...
<maryfive> for my pc it is F10
<maryfive> Yes, i can plug usb mouse after, but to start i have to launch the mode without echec
<maryfive> and press echap regularly to have the blue screen
<maryfive> of depanage of Xubuntu
<maryfive> i read on forum that my be cause by the graphic car
<maryfive> card
<maryfive> where i can see the type of nvidia graphic ?
<maryfive> hello
<Myrtti> do you know how to use the terminal?
<maryfive> i can launch terminal
<maryfive> i use sudo ...
<Myrtti> if you type into it "lshw -C display" that should show it. you can copy the text over to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us a link so we can see it
<maryfive> on terminal i see ùy name and : Presario-R3200-PJ850EA-ABF = the model ofmy pc
<maryfive>  description: VGA compatible controller
<maryfive>        product: NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M]
<maryfive>        vendor: nVidia Corporation
<maryfive>        physical id: 0
<maryfive>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<maryfive>        version: a3
<maryfive>        width: 32 bits
<maryfive>        clock: 66MHz
<maryfive>        capabilities: vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<maryfive>        configuration: driver=nouveau latency=64 maxlatency=1 mingnt=5
<maryfive>        resources: irq:16 memory:ea000000-eaffffff memory:f8000000-fbffffff memory:fc000000-fc07ffff memory:fc080000-fc09ffff
<Myrtti> I did tell you to use paste.ubuntu.com...
<Myrtti> anyway
<maryfive> ok, i do
<Myrtti> so you've got Geforce 4 420 then
<maryfive> i would say that after start Xubuntu, my PC work good. it's that start that is difficult and not sure
<maryfive> do i change the grub
<maryfive> by using "e"
<charlie-tca> for one boot, yes
<charlie-tca> To change it for every boot, boot to the desktop, then edit /etc/default/grub
<maryfive> i  use paste.ubuntu.com
<maryfive> you can see my grub
<maryfive> and what i can change ?
<charlie-tca> What are you trying to make happen?
<charlie-tca> also, when you use paste.ubuntu.com, it gives you a new page. You have to copy and paste the URL here for us to see it
<maryfive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685588/
<charlie-tca> I see it. Now, what do you need it to do?
<charlie-tca> To give messages in text when booting, just remove the quiet splash from between the quotes on line 11. Then it should tell you what it is doing all the time, instead of a pretty screen.
<maryfive> i think that it do a start without blocking on black screen
<maryfive> ok i do it, 'update-grub and i restart my pc, thank's
<maryfive> i'll give news as soon as I find where it blocks
<Guest40186> Hello people, i would like some help if possible... Thanks
<charlie-tca> !help | Guest40186
<ubottu> Guest40186: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest40186> I have just bought a digital camera (Sony DSC-W550) but no support for it, the cd that camed with the camera is for windows and cant find any usefull help on the web
<Guest40186> Ok thanks
<Guest40186> !help connect digital camera
<ubottu> Guest40186: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> Now we wait for one of the people with good knowledge of cameras to answer.
<Guest40186> thanks Charlie-tca
#xubuntu 2011-09-09
<crowin11> hi anyone know how to enable wireless?
<IdleOne> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<crowin11> xubuntu latest release. have installed much and cannot get the wireless to find the router
<crowin11> how about did anyone have to do anything other than install the operating system to have wireless?
<crowin11> is anyone here on a wireless connection?
<crowin11> how did you get yours to work?
<zHammeRz> I entered my security key and it worked.
<crowin11> i have non wep
<crowin11> im in the middle of nowhere and do not need security
<crowin11> ill try that
<crowin11> thanks
<zHammeRz> it may not like connecting to unsecured networks?  idk
<crowin11> im back
<crowin11> well that didnt work
<zHammeRz> what's the error?
<crowin11> so i set up a wireless connection and put in all the info for the router and the network and still nothing
<crowin11> is there a key somewhere to enable the radio or something im missing?
<crowin11> dang thing should work automattressly
<zHammeRz> what's the card's model #?
<crowin11> i couldnt tell you
<crowin11> as far as i know its generic 801
<zHammeRz> open up a terminal and do a dmesg and scroll up and look for anything helpful
<crowin11> so i really dont know what im looking for :(
<crowin11> i changed the interfaces file so it reads:
<crowin11> auto eth1
<crowin11> iface eth1 inet static
<crowin11>     address 0.0.0.1
<crowin11>     netmask 255.255.255.0
<crowin11>     post-up wifi-radar
<zHammeRz> that's a illegal ip address
<crowin11> yeah so its spose to make the wifi radar look for a connection and bypass the auto etho
<zHammeRz> your router set up for dhcp?  if so just get it from that
<crowin11> i set it up for auto dhcp, and i tried it maunal and nothing
<zHammeRz> sounds like your card isn't supported.  If you don't know the model #, no way of knowing
<crowin11> auto eth1 iface eth1 inet static address 0.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 post-up wifi-radar
<crowin11> well i really dont know how to find that information as to the card
<crowin11> oughta be supported its just a dell
<crowin11> low cost geeks love em
<zHammeRz> dell what?
<crowin11> inspiron e1705
<zHammeRz> why didn't you just say it was a laptop
<crowin11> arent they  all?
<crowin11> sorry i am getting delerious from leaning over thiws thing
<crowin11> i need to get in a comfy chair soon
<crowin11> need wireless so i can get away from this aweful table
<zHammeRz> so you have a pcmcia card?
<crowin11> i guess
<ElderDryas> Better watch out for the Spanish Inquisition
<zHammeRz> or usb?  that laptop doesn't haev one built in so what did you buy to gain wireless?
<crowin11> :P
<crowin11> lo spanish inquisition comfy chair
<crowin11> it is in the computer
<crowin11> not usb
<crowin11> this computer came with it i used it for years with godaweful windows
<zHammeRz> it's not built in.  You had to buy the option from dell.  It's either a Dell 1390 or a intel pro/wireless 3945
<zHammeRz> goto dell.com and enter your service tag and look up wtf it is
<crowin11> ummm... it is built in, no kidding
<crowin11> honestly
<crowin11> i may not know much but i know its there
<zHammeRz> i'll go look, pm me the service tag
<crowin11> hang on
<crowin11> i wish i could be more helpful, im a lot like an invalid
<zHammeRz> I'm thinking your card is not supported, or has limited supported based on whatever hw revision it has
<crowin11> hang on i need to get a flashlight
<zHammeRz> I had that on one laptop..instead of fighting with it for hours I went to walmart and bought a $18 usb belkin 54g wireless card and that's what i'm using now lol
<ElderDryas> should be a Wireless: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (802.11 a/b/g)
<ElderDryas> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2776
<crowin11> cyvlgc1
<zHammeRz> YH774	Card, Wireless, Minicard DW1390, Broadcom Corporation
<crowin11> ell Wireless 1390 WLAN MiniCard
<crowin11> yep
<crowin11> i have the broadcom driver installed
<zHammeRz> well I found this
<zHammeRz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<zHammeRz> and for doing all that, I would just go buy another card lol
<crowin11> probly huh
<zHammeRz> good lord
<zHammeRz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<zHammeRz> you can also goto a terminal and type lspci and look for your network controller
<crowin11> you never know how its going to end lol
<zHammeRz> or just go back to windows xp until you can afford another pc ?
<crowin11> i cant do that either
<zHammeRz> why
<crowin11> xubuntu corrupted my original os so im kinda stuck with it
<zHammeRz> restore it from the dell xp cd
<crowin11> too late, i just reinstalled ubuntu ove the whole drive
<zHammeRz> you don't hav ea cd?
<crowin11> figuring if i had it connected to the internet i would get all the updates and drivers i need
<crowin11> i do have cds, but really, i hate MS
<crowin11> so it did load the broasdcam driver and as far as i can tell the os knows it has wifi but it isnt "ON"
<zHammeRz> turn it on with the dell keyboard shortcut?
<zHammeRz> fn F7 or FN + <something>
<zHammeRz> looking at the keyboard it might be f2 or f10?
<crowin1> im back hehe
<crowin1> so i am looking to find where my ndiswrapper and driver folder are
<crowin1> trying to set up wireless and doing well following some instructions and i get to an impasse
<crowin1> cd YOUR-DRIVER-DIRECTORY
<crowin1> im not so familiar with the file hierarchy
<crowin1> ok found it. good use of telepathy who ever that was
<crowin1> darn i was wrong
<crowin1> hi
<interlocutor> I'm sorry if this is asked a lot, but how stable and complete is beta 1 of oneiric?
<crowin1> dont know sorry
<Unit193> Well, it's not recommended for production use yet
<Legendre> Is there any fix for the 'thunar hang on launch' bug, that pops an error window containing Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Legendre> Any ideas what's wrong, or how to fix / work-around it?
<moetunes> Legendre:  mounting some network shares?
<TheSheep> force unmounting .gvfs and removing the dir worked for me
<quint> when i have an item added to the startup from the gui settings that is a bash script i get a little shadowed dead square in the top left corner of my desktop above all layers
<quint> i am vexed.
<xubuntu595> do you speack italian?
<ChTiPowA> hi
<ChTiPowA> After major upgrades of Xubuntu 11.04, it ended with "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127 "
<ChTiPowA> I have a lots of paquets miss configured and i cannot do anything
<ChTiPowA> i'm lost, please help.
<bazhang> ChTiPowA, please dont crosspost. you are getting help in #ubuntu
<ChTiPowA> someone told me to come here
<Unit193> Ah, ok. It looked almost close to Bug #845066 to me :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 845066 in apt (Ubuntu) "Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845066
<ChTiPowA> great why did i upgrade, everythings was working perfectly :(
<Unit193> bazhang: Did he get what he needed from other?
<ChTiPowA> What can i do to fix this ?
<bazhang> Unit193, he's being helped, not responded afaict
<ChTiPowA> Whatever i'm trying to do, i have same error
<Unit193> Well, would using synaptic or aptitude help?
<Unit193> Fri, 09 Sep 2011 04:48:17 -0400
<ChTiPowA> it doesn't...
<ChTiPowA> i use aptitude
<Unit193> I'm taking a nap, hope you get it
<ChTiPowA> dependance problem with so much packets, later it stops and i see this error and i'm doomed
<Sysi> ChTiPowA: what did you try to do, what is "major upgrade" ?
<Sysi> what did you do / how / where was the error message
<ChTiPowA> Well firstable i have made the sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ChTiPowA> well i will understand that would mean destroy upgrade
<ChTiPowA> after that... it has destroyed my system
<ChTiPowA> with that error
<Myrtti> that doesn't make much sense
<ChTiPowA> 1) I just made aptitude safe-upgrade
<ChTiPowA> 2) I couldn't reboot after it was done
<Myrtti> what did you do before safe-upgrade?
<ChTiPowA> Nothing
<ChTiPowA> yes i did aptitude update before
<Sysi> how did you try to reboot?
<ChTiPowA> by writing reboot
<Myrtti> and before aptitude update?
<Myrtti> did you edit sources.list?
<ChTiPowA> Nothing i was peacefully in my desktop warning me for 130 updates needed to be applied
<ChTiPowA> no
<Myrtti> ok
<Sysi> what if you try to shutdown/reboot from menu?
<ChTiPowA> I don't have menu anymore now
<ChTiPowA> i'm stucked to terminal
<ChTiPowA> now i have like cannot open display 0
<ChTiPowA> this is crazy
<Sysi> when did that happen?
<ChTiPowA> After the error
<ChTiPowA> and i lost internet config too i had to set manually to recover it
<ChTiPowA> the file was just empty
<ChTiPowA> .
<ChTiPowA> So now the only thing is working is internet and the primary console
<ChTiPowA> I lost my Xorg config too i checked the file its empty too
<ChTiPowA> Tried to fix Xorg by reinstalling it but stucking with that same fatal error
<Myrtti> well xorg is usually automatically generated at boot
<Myrtti> so missing the config is normal
<ChTiPowA> What can i do now :(
<Myrtti> well first off you could try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ChTiPowA> Same error
<ChTiPowA> Execution has been stopped because too much errors
<ChTiPowA> Then "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127"
<Sysi> xorg.conf is empty by default, network setup is done by networkmanager
<ChTiPowA> well my network is working i know it because i can ping google
<ChTiPowA> i have a static IP
<Sysi> I'm thinking of recommending force shutdown but booting could fail..
<ChTiPowA> Booting is working and end in Terminal mode
<Sysi> what if you run 'sudo service dbus start'
<ChTiPowA> Job is already running
<Sysi> replace start with restart
<ChTiPowA> dbus start/running
<Sysi> sudo service gdm start
<ChTiPowA> i don't have gdm, i'm using xfce4
<Sysi> how do you start it?
<ChTiPowA> But when i start it, it says a lots of error i cannot see because its flooding my screen and i see in the end "cannot open display 0"
<ChTiPowA> i must type startxfce4
<Sysi> (xubuntu has gdm by default)
<ChTiPowA> i use a small machine so i took xfce4
<Sysi> put "exec ck-launch-session startxfce4" without quotes  to ~/.xinitrc
<Sysi> I'm not sure if that ck-launch is needed but it shouldn't break anything
<Sysi> then run 'startx'
<ChTiPowA> euh
<ChTiPowA> Are you sure ? Because i can start usually xfce4 manually
<ChTiPowA> when it works
<ChTiPowA> but now it ends up by "cannot open display 0"
<Sysi> I don't have much of ideas, that can fail too but at least you have something to try
<ChTiPowA> It fails also with reconfiguring with this :
<ChTiPowA> update-mime-database.real: symbol lookup error: update-mime-database.real: undefined symbol: g_malloc0_n
<ChTiPowA> This is crazy
<Sysi> what reconfiguring?
<ChTiPowA> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ChTiPowA> then it ends up with this line
<ChTiPowA> update-mime-database.real: symbol lookup error: update-mime-database.real: undefined symbol: g_malloc0_n
<Sysi> how about dpkg --configure -a
<ChTiPowA> There is a huge flood on the screen ending with "too much errors"
<Sysi> you propably need to just reinstall
<ChTiPowA> How ?
<ChTiPowA> Downloading live cd ?
<ChTiPowA> Tell me
<ChTiPowA> Does live CD can fix system ?
<Sysi> livecd or alternate install disk, wipe your old installation
<Sysi> you propably want to back up data before that
<ChTiPowA> yes i indeed
<ChTiPowA> i need to recover my files in sFTP
<ChTiPowA> but do you know any solution to do that in console ?
<Sysi> scp -r /this/folder/ you@host:/copy/here
<ChTiPowA> thx for your effort Sysi
<Sysi> np, too bad it broke
<ChTiPowA> Sysi do you know any software like midnight commander which have an explorer in console but for sFTP ?
<Sysi> no
<Sysi> you could mount it with ssshfs and then use MCC though
<ChTiPowA> that case i could continue to use it in console only because my network is working, my samba too so i see my files but that computer is downloading via SSH
<ChTiPowA> ssshfs ?
<Sysi> !info sshfs
<Sysi> ubottu down..
<ChTiPowA> ok searching in doc.ubuntu
<ChTiPowA> Awesome i need to try that
<ChTiPowA> :)
<ChTiPowA> You can laugh but i was using my graphic desktop to use filezilla because i didn't know otherway
<Sysi> nothing wrong with filezilla, though gigolo/thunar would work
<ChTiPowA> but i don't have graphic anymore
<ChTiPowA> i have only terminal
<ChTiPowA> But now its too late
<ChTiPowA> because of the bugs i cannot install anything
<ChTiPowA> :(
<ChTiPowA> ok my mistake the packet sshfs installed =)
<dagroves> does anyone know how I can make the Gnome 3 them called Aidwata run on Xubuntu 10.10?
<Sysi> dagroves: you can't, adwaita is made with gtk3 and xfce uses gtk2
<Sysi> if you want gtk3 apps to use adwaita, copy gtk-3.0 folder from adwaita to your theme's folder
<dagroves> But I read somewhere about porting some GTK3 themes to XFCE on GTK2, I found a theme for GTK2 that is for Xubuntu but it did not work, it just changed the color of my xfce panel
<Sysi> you're maybe missing some theme-engine
<Sysi> search in software center / synaptic for gtk2-engine
<Sysi> dunno about porting, 10.10 support should be on #ubuntu+1 anyway
<Pici> '11.10'
<dagroves> okay ill search synaptic
<Sysi> oh, I messed up with number
<Sysi> dagroves: what theme did you try? wrong version of theme engine can cause problems too
<dagroves> I am not sure, I just downloaded it from the ubuntuforums, hold on ill get the link
<dagroves> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764856
<dagroves> that is where I got it from
<Sysi> "it uses pixmap, murrine and clearlooks for rendering"
<Sysi> you need those gtk-engines
<dagroves> my windows boreders do not change, they stay that ugly blue color
<Sysi> see window manager settings
<dagroves> I have murrine and clearlooks, ill check to see if I have pixmap
<Sysi> change to other theme and back to that when installing engines, you may need to relogin too
<dagroves> yeah the window border theme for the one I downloaded is not there...
<Sysi> theme propably doesn't provide xfwm4 theme
<dagroves> ohwell.. lol so... would it be possible to install Gnome 3 without Gnome-shell on Xubuntu?
<dagroves> without breaking it?
<Sysi> you can use gnome3 fallback or possibly gnome3 window manager with xfce
<Sysi> xfce doesn't care if you have gnome installed
<dagroves> i was going to use Gnome3 fallback, I like they way it looks, I just don't want the shell
<dagroves> how would I go about doing that, I just want the environment, not all the programs, I tried installing it once and it installed Gnome 3 and all of its programs
<sps_> folks, need some help with file/directory sharing...
<sps_> I have xubuntu installed in vbox and samba, can't enable file sharing, any help?
<mecklen`> I'm about to install xubuntu 11.04 on a dual monitor nvidia desktop.  Will 11.04 support dual monitors in this release?
<Sysi> of course
<mecklen`> Thanks, sorry for the noise.
<Sysi> you may want to install propietrary nvidia driver but propably possible with default one too
<mecklen`> Sysi: Excellent!  Thanks again.
<toomai> hi all
<whatever01> I have a question installing xubuntu 11.04 (graphical installation) using one SSD as / (root) and two HDDs for /home...any chance I can make a RAID 1 at the beginning?
<Sysi> you can create raid with alternate install disk
<Sysi> but it would be simpler to just mount other partition as folder in /home
<whatever01> Sysi: hi there, thanks...I just thought I need to take the alternate one to make a RAID 1 at the very beginning of the installation during partioning
<whatever01> Sysi: I will try the alternate and come back if needed...thanks
<Aicasn> if i install grub with   grub-install /dev/sda    how do I back up the bootloader with the partition table?   is   dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.bin bs=512 count=1   enough?
<Ork> Hi
<Ork> Do you guys know any menu customisation tool ?
<Ork> I'm planning to deploy Xubuntu on 50+ machines of my school
<Ork> Found it
<charlie-tca> You can use alacarte by installing with 'sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends' in a terminal
<charlie-tca> for 11.04 and later
<charlie-tca> Xfce 4.6, used in 10.04 and 10.10 had no easy editor capability
<Ork> ok
<Ork> What do you think of lightdm ?
<Ork> Should I use it ?
<Ork> Oh, Xubuntu Oneiric will use it
<Ork> neat
<charlie-tca> We use it by default in oneirick
<charlie-tca> but, depending on what you need, it may not work as good in 11.04
<Ork> ok
<charlie-tca> It wasn't ready for production use yet, when we started the oneiric cycle
<Ork> What are the major problems ?
<charlie-tca> when I tried it in 11.04, it would not work
<Ork> :(
<Ork> ok
<charlie-tca> I haven't tried it for 4 months now, though
<charlie-tca> It worked in a clean install, but not on my production system
<Ork> Yeah, I'm firing up a VM
<Ork> ok
<Ork> Our actual production systems are mort than outdated, we need clean install
<Ork> So it's cool
<Ork> more*
<Ork> I never deployed desktop system, how to customize default Xubuntu session?
<Ork> Something like /etc/skel/ ?
<charlie-tca> either build your images, or add to /etc/skel and copy it
<Ork> ok
<Tiktalik> How do I find a list of running programs?
<Ork> We currently use Gnome 2, could there be conflicts while moving to xfce?
<Ork> Tiktalik, ps in terminal?
<Ork> Tiktalik, or the xfce task manager
<charlie-tca> Also, let me give you a pastebin to easily set up all machines to match, if you don't burn an image
<Tiktalik> Ork, how do I find the task manager? :V
<Ork> I build an image an i deploy it, charlie-tca
<Ork> Tiktalik, Apps > System > Task Manager?
<charlie-tca> okay, that makes it easier to get it to match,t hen.
<Ork> yup
<charlie-tca> If you build an image, you probably don't need /etc/skel, since you can build everything into the image, anyway
<Ork> One last question, can xfce use the ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file?
<charlie-tca> although, /etc/skel works really well when having students add users
<Ork> Because we needed to put a line into it to make Gnome2 use lpr as the printer backend
<Ork> We use an active directory
<charlie-tca> I believe it can, but have not used one since onceirc
<Ork> and homes are nfs-mounted
<ChTiPowA> Hi
<charlie-tca> I used the ~/.gtkrc-2.0 to customize things back before I could get Xfce to do it using the settings manager
<Ork> ok
<charlie-tca> !hi | ChTiPowA
<ubottu> ChTiPowA: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ChTiPowA> I have installed Xubuntu 11.04 but in the end, Grub refuse to install
<charlie-tca> You can install it manually, then, using the information at
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ChTiPowA> Ok can i do that with the Live USB because this is one computer
<Ork> Thanks for your time charlie-tca, I'll post photos of rooms full of fresh Xubuntu pcs :)
<ChTiPowA> ?
<charlie-tca> Thanks!
<charlie-tca> ChTiPowA: ues, that should work
<charlie-tca> Ork: good luck with the project.
<Ork> Yeah, the school sysadmin almost kidnapped me to do it :p
<ChTiPowA> Ok i will try it thx
<ChTiPowA> I fail to restore my Boot
<ChTiPowA> Once i have put Grub again with Boot Repair
<ChTiPowA> i have Grub>
<ChTiPowA> then what to do in that lol
<ChTiPowA> and if i restore MBR, i have a Cursor which is waiting forever
<mecklen`> How do I configure the mail notification icon in the indicator panel?  When I left click it only shows pidgin and when I right click it show the Indicator Plugin menu.  I'm running Xubuntu 11.04.
#xubuntu 2011-09-10
<gwb1231> Hey everyone! Is there anyone here who can help me troubleshoot a problem I'm having with Xubuntu on my laptop?
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<philipballew> gwb1231, whats up
<matryx> hi, I lost my windows 7 boot entry after installing ubuntu...how do I edit grub 2 to add the entry back in. My win7 is on sda2
<einseenai> hello, guys, is there some menu in xfce so that i can see recent files and docs?
<einseenai> like "places" menu in old gnome?
<Sysi> install xfce4-places-plugin
<Sysi> add that to panels, it's a bit different to "directory menu"
<einseenai> Sysi, thanks a lot.
<Sysi> np
<Ork> Hi, there's a translation bug in natty and oneiric : http://ork.olol.eu/public/012086acdc49_xubuntu-bug-panel.png
<Ork> How to get rid of it?
<Sysi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ork> thanks
<Joshua17th> i have small and useless question, but how i chance the time ? it shows 6:48AM and the clock is in here 1:47PM
<well_laid_lawn> Joshua17th: what happens when you right click the clock?
<Joshua17th> it gives a dropdown menu where options clock and properties are crayed out
<well_laid_lawn> o
<well_laid_lawn> Joshua17th: you can do it from the command line if you want
<well_laid_lawn> sudo date -s 13:47
<Joshua17th> ty!
<Ork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/846386 my first bug report :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846386 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Translated keyboard shortcut error on Directory Menu" [Undecided,New]
<neurochrome> does xubuntu use compiz by default if the gfs is sufficient?
<neurochrome> gfx*
<neurochrome> try to rephrase that... on a virgin install does xubuntu try to default to compiz if the graphics card is up to it?
<Myrtti> I dont think so
<Myrtti> composite perhaps
<Myrtti> compiz, doubt it
<Sysi> xuvuntu doesn't have compiz by default and getting it is a bit of setting up
<Sysi> xubuntu*
<needhelp> hello
<needhelp> need some help xubuntu
<needhelp> anyone willing to chat
<needhelp> it is about installing and boot loader in dual boot
<alkisg_web> Hi, xubuntu 11.10 uses gnome 3, right?
<madnick> alkisg_web: you mean GTK 3?
<madnick> It does not use the desktop environment Gnome 3
<madnick> It uses XFCE :)
<alkisg_web> Thanks, I didn't know which parts are called gnome and which ones gtk and which ones gnome-shell/unity (of course I knew it doesn't use those :))
<alkisg_web> Yup, I meant gtk 3
<madnick> Well, its there :)
<alkisg_web> No no those are what I want to avoid :D
<madnick> oh no
<madnick> I meant, it does not use Gnome-shell/Unity
<madnick> Sorry for confusing you
<alkisg_web> OK I got the meaning, don't worry
<alkisg_web> Sorry for the confusing question
<Sysi> gtk3 is what you need to draw buttons, xfce and gnome are using gtk, you run unity/gnome-shell on gnome
<alkisg_web> I thought maybe xubuntu would use some parts of the gnome dialogs, like user management or other stuff
<alkisg_web> But if xfce has all the things covered, it's much better
<Sysi> xubuntu might have some "gnome-apps" for settings and stuff but so what?
<alkisg_web> No problem at all; it can also use dconf or whatever else is useful; my terminology was just wrong, nothing more
#xubuntu 2011-09-11
<Aincalandorn> Hey, got some more troubles. >.<
<DaemonFC> is there a lightdm greeter for Xubuntu yet?
<DaemonFC> seems it starts up unthemed in Oneiric
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for all oneiric issues
<xubuntu659> fd
<xubuntu922> Hi everybody ! There are french here ?
<gio> qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare un informazione su xubuntu desktop in italiano grazie
<Sysi> gio: #ubuntu-it should be able to help with xubuntu too
<gio> ho visto in giro sul sito ma non ho trovato il riscontro al mio problema
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gio> grazie
<Wizard> hi!
<madnick> hello
 * Wizard returned ;P
<Sysi> nice hostmask
<Wizard> what hostmask? :>
<Sysi> from gentoo-project/community
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> old times :)
<Wizard> Sysi, something wrong with it?
<Sysi> different distribution's hostmask is a bit funny, nothing wrong really
<Sysi> (I use fedora currently, haven't bothered with hostmask)
<Wizard> treat mine as tatoo made when drunk ;)
<Aincalandorn> How do I mount an external drive?
<Sysi> plug it in and maybe double-click icon on desktop
<Aincalandorn> It's plugged in, but nothing popped up on the desktop.
<Sysi> what if you open thunar? on what format is that drive?
<Aincalandorn> Thunar?
<Aincalandorn> I'm trying to mount a DVD-ROM drive, not an external harddrive.
<well_laid_lawn> you don't mount the drive you mount the filesystem that's on the disk
<Sysi> shouldn't be different.. thunar is file manager of xubuntu
<Aincalandorn> Okay, how do I mount the filesystem?
<well_laid_lawn> put a disk in and open thunar
<Aincalandorn> And it should auto-mount?
<well_laid_lawn> unless it's something unrecognised yes
<Aincalandorn> Where exactly should it mount it to?
<well_laid_lawn> when you open thunar the disk in the drive should show in the left pane
<Aincalandorn> It doesn't.
<well_laid_lawn> what sort of disk is it that you're using?
<Aincalandorn> Could it be because it's a windows iso burned to it?
<well_laid_lawn> shouldn't matter
<Aincalandorn> DVD-R was the disk type, if that makes any difference.
<well_laid_lawn> shouldn't matter
<well_laid_lawn> try   dmesg | tail    in a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> it should show what the kernel did with it
<Aincalandorn> [68419.838070] scsi7 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0
<Aincalandorn> [68421.037791] scsi 7:0:0:0: CD-ROM            SONY     DVD RW DRU-820A  1.0b PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<Aincalandorn> [68421.143354] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<Aincalandorn> [68421.143519] sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<Aincalandorn> [68421.143625] sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5
<Aincalandorn> That's what it's giving me. Not a clue what it means. :(
<well_laid_lawn> or   lsusb   if it is a usb drive
<well_laid_lawn> it means the kernel gave it the name sr1
<Aincalandorn> Doesn't show under lsusb
<Aincalandorn> Mkay.
<well_laid_lawn> try a different disk as a check
<well_laid_lawn> thunar should find it ok
<Aincalandorn> Kk. I don't have any other disks on me, though.
<well_laid_lawn> you can try a manual mount
<Aincalandorn> Just did, nothing happened.
<Wizard> hi, what's the problem?
<well_laid_lawn> sudo mount -v /dev/sr1/ /mnt/somefolderyoumade
<well_laid_lawn> Wizard: trying to get a windows burnt cd iso to mount in thunar
<Aincalandorn> I used windows to burn a windows 7 install disk.
<Wizard> so.. shouldn't it mount automatically?
<Aincalandorn> It's an external DVD drive, but I don't think it should make a difference.
<well_laid_lawn> hehe yes if the format is supported
<Aincalandorn> I swear this computer just likes to piss me off. >>,
<Aincalandorn> *>.<
<well_laid_lawn> what format is a windows 7 install disk?
<Aincalandorn> I don't remember.
<Wizard> I don't know, I don't use windows since 2000
<Aincalandorn> Whatever the iso contents were.
<well_laid_lawn> and you can't run file on it till it is mounted
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<Aincalandorn> I've never had a problem with a burned disk before, so...
<charlie-tca> Try the internal drive
<Aincalandorn> It didn't before, but I'll give it another shot.
<Aincalandorn> No difference.
<well_laid_lawn> I'd start again with the disk drive unplugged and run dmesg | tail
<Aincalandorn> Kk
<well_laid_lawn> plug the drive in and run dmesg | tail
<well_laid_lawn> put the disk in and run dmesg | tail
<well_laid_lawn> swear at the disk drive
<Aincalandorn> dmesg | tail results are the same whether there's a disk in it or not.
<Aincalandorn> And I like your method of getting stuff to work. xD
<Aincalandorn> WTF?
<Aincalandorn> Tried to manually mount it and it said no medium found and that the device was unknown.
<Aincalandorn> I'd very much like to put my fist through this computer.
<well_laid_lawn> I'm sure a regular disk would be working fine
<Aincalandorn> We don't have any non-burned disks....
<Aincalandorn> Only the W7 disk and a burned copy of "I am Legend"...
<well_laid_lawn> try that
<Aincalandorn> I did.
<Aincalandorn> No change.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Aincalandorn> >.<
<well_laid_lawn> using standard xubuntu there?
<Aincalandorn> Yeah, Xubuntu 11.04.
<Aincalandorn> I do have wine installed, though, but that shouldn't make a difference.
<well_laid_lawn> no it shouldn't
<Aincalandorn> Then what's wrong with this damn thing?
<well_laid_lawn> it "might" be a hardware issue
<Aincalandorn> :( I wouldn't be surprised. It's an All-in-One tower. T_T
<well_laid_lawn> I was thinking the external disk drive might be near eol
<Aincalandorn> I used it to burn the disk earlier today. It works just fine.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 30 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<Aincalandorn> Could it be the tower itself that's causing the problem?
<well_laid_lawn> no the kernel finds the drive
<Aincalandorn> So it's the disk?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know what format the windows7 iso is in so can't really comment on that
<well_laid_lawn> but that's where my suspicions lie
<Aincalandorn> How could I find out without a windows installation to use?
<well_laid_lawn> that should be available on the net I would think
<Aincalandorn> It was a pirated ISO, but if I can find the torrent link, would you be able to figure it out from there?
<well_laid_lawn> probably
<knome> we don't really support pirated/illegal stuff, and this is really on-the-edge
<knome> please don't ask help for that in here. thanks.
<Aincalandorn> I lost my disk and downloaded a replacement, that's all...
<knome> please understand that we can't take any excuses
<Aincalandorn> Fair enough.
<knome> if you seriously lost your disk, you can probably get a replacement one with the serial number
<Aincalandorn> I'd have to find the case and I'm currently at a friend's trying to get his computer working again (used Linux until I could get 7 installed after vista broke down)
<knome> yeah, but please understand we aren't able to verify your situation, thus, we can't help
<Aincalandorn> I do and I'll refrain from asking for help with this.
<knome> thanks :)
<alex285> Hello, I have an Xubuntu 11.04 and Im trying to add Greek Language, but I cant :)
<alex285> any helps plz !
<charlie-tca> Why can't you?
<alex285> I add the Greek language from language support
<alex285> but I cant add it on session
<alex285> When I say I cant I mean I dont know
<alex285> is it possible to dont have greek support?
<charlie-tca> If you can add it from language support, you can have it used
<alex285> if you have xfce can u show me the way?
<charlie-tca> Try menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager, keyboard, layout
<charlie-tca> to change the keyboard to greek
<alex285> no no, I dont want the layout
<alex285> I want the whole enviroment in Greek
<charlie-tca> I don't know how
<alex285> ok thank you
<charlie-tca> What about the greek IRC channel?
<charlie-tca> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu can usually help with Xubuntu
#xubuntu 2012-09-03
<unheeding> oh nm, it seems to work now
<v1adimir> \o/
<tech1> i have a dark theme. some very badly designed programs decide to use black text and take my os's background color(assuming it is bright).... is there a way to override an application's color settings?
<tech1> of course assuming there is no built in theme for the app or color file i can see anywhere
<tech1> id have to ovverride somehow with the window manager?
<Derb> hey guys anyone up?
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> is virtual box in repositories the best was to go for virtualization? been a long time since I looked at this
<TheSheep> !best | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<the_> hi?
<livingdaylight> hi the_
<the_> can someone help me? I'm new to xubuntu, i have problems with choppy video in general (youtunbe, parole, vlc picture does not work at all)
<the_> I have an old laptop, youtube got a bit better when I installed flashplayer 10 instead of 11.
<the_> in windows xp vlc worked fine..
<TheSheep> the_: what graphics card do you have and which driver you are using?
<the_> I do not know... how can I look that up (sorry I'm really very ignorant, I know...)?
<xubuntu576> hello
<xubuntu576> is someone here? !
<TheSheep> !hi | xubuntu576
<ubottu> xubuntu576: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu576> hey TheSheep !
<xubuntu576> i have a problem : )  i re installed xubuntu 12.04 after making big update because
<xubuntu576> at the start it stop writting : something like "broken pipe" and  "checking battery state"
<xubuntu576> i started with a startx but it doesnt start properly ihav to get in the terminal, and the sound also doesnt work . and it doesnt shutdown properly also .
<xubuntu576> do you know maybe something about it ?
<TheSheep> xubuntu576: sounds like a bothed install. did you format the disks when re-installing?
<xubuntu576> TheSheep > yes i did over write upon the "old" version
<xubuntu576> TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> xubuntu576: no ideas
<xubuntu576> hum i found some documents but i dont understand what they did
<xubuntu576> here it is :
<xubuntu576> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973049
<xubuntu576> at the end of the page they say to change from 0700 to 0755 ... but what and where is it ? i dont know
<TheSheep> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<xubuntu576> i dont really get it , is 0 7 5 5 a code ?  is it made of different types of meaning ?
<TheSheep> it's a notation for file permissions, as explained under that link
<xubuntu576> ok i dont know the command to navigate into the terminal , to change the directory and beeing sur th problem is the same . so i will probably break more things doing so. as i did so far.
<a8s0lut0> Hello all!  I would like to run the open source ATI driver (radeon/radeonhd) but it appears "vesa" is what xubuntu is running out of the box.
<a8s0lut0> I don't know how to make the change
<a8s0lut0> running 12.04, have a ATI 1900XTX (R500)
<TheSheep> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<a8s0lut0> haven't seen that resource yet thanks. what's the command to learn what driver i'm using?
<a8s0lut0> i used the compiz-check util @ forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check which says vesa
<a8s0lut0> but when I run sudo lshw -C video it says "configuration: driver=radeon"
<holstein> i think most proprietary drivers will put an xorg.conf in place
<xubuntu_> anyone could help me partition on dual boot on mini mac?
<xubuntu_> manual partitioning?
<xubuntu_> anybody here?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> but i cant help sorry
<xubuntu_> anybody else?
<baizon> just be patient
<xubuntu_> ok thanks
<xubuntu558> were are every one
<kiklick_> Hi all
<unheeding> hello!
<unheeding> what is your malfunction
<kiklick_> I installed the latest version but am not able to configure the wifi on COMPAG EVO N610C with wifi integrated
<kiklick_> I have not found TUTO. This is the first installation of linux
<kiklick_> for me
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi | kiklick_
<ubottu> kiklick_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kiklick_> I came back after read, Thanks ;-)
<xubuntu130> Just installed Xubunt 12.04.  Booted from installation CD just fine.  Installation went fine.  First boot is to a white screen with crazy weird large letters and a blinking dot.I can hit enter and it looks like there is a command large weird command line somewhere in there.  It does not respond to any commands though.  Any help?
<Evil1888> Hey, I've been having trouble when attempting to open my Trash and it takes a long time and eventually gives a error of "Failed to connect to the Trash" but instantly with the error still there, the Trash file browser opens
<BHO1> I just installed Xbuntu 12.04 yesterday.  Today I forgot to plug in my laptop and it died.  Ever since it died, my screen has been dim and i can not figure out how to brighten it.  Can someone please help me brighten my screen?
#xubuntu 2012-09-04
<GridCube> BHO1, have you tried the fn keys?
<BHO1> GridCube , Fn+<What key?>
<GridCube> the brightness one?
<GridCube> in my case they are f7 and f8
<knome> BHO1, usually has a "sun" symbol in it; on my laptop, it's f3 for brightness+
<pinkfrost> on my netbook it's the right arrow
<BHO1> it was F8 for me....but thanks guys i found it
<GridCube> see, BHO1 i cant tell what jkey is yours
<GridCube> does it work=
<BHO1> Yes, it is fixed
<BHO1> Thanks guys, sorry for such a stupid question.
<unheeding> safe mode gets to "crcdisk.sys" and hangs
<unheeding> oops it loaded
<unheeding> all right, in safe mode i'm having the same problem (ping works, browsers do not)  any other ideas?
<unheeding> oooh
<unheeding> actually, in safe mode the ping does not work
<unheeding> this is safe mode with networking
<unheeding> "error code 1231" ping fails
<unheeding> wooops
<unheeding> i'm sorry, wrong window
 * unheeding is so embarassed
<xubuntu548> good evening!
<xubuntu548> im trying this for the whole day, does anybody know how could i export the mouse theme to another distro?
<xubuntu548> no one?
<xubuntu548> im trying this for the whole day, does anybody know how could i export the mouse theme to another distro?
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> please, you waited for 2 minutes
<knome> xubuntu548, the default theme is at /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White - that's what you need to copy.
<xubuntu548> thanks
<xubuntu548> ... a lot!
<devnill> I'd like to make compiz my default wm. Where can I change it so I don't need to type the command at each login?
<unheeding> okay, everytime I click a link to open it in my browser, it opens in google-chrome, and then it gives me an error message
<unheeding> failed to execute default web browser input output error
<unheeding> okay it was google-chrome-unstable
<unheeding> beta works :)
<rensoski> hi. i cant remember the name of a program, is like a catalog with a lots of game, the name is 3 letters. like dlc lcd irl or something, any remember ?
<rensoski> i find it, is DJL
<xubuntu998> Hello.
<hanslanda> Hello guys, i found a script over the internet to turn off mouse acceleration to improve my skills on a fps game, and it worked...but when i open the game it dont recognize the script i think...and im getting mouse acceleration in game. does anybody know why? (sorry about bad english)
<xubuntu053> hello guys! I'm pretty new to xubuntu. I'm having trouble with the command prompt when you disable X. When I enter it via alt+ctrl+f3 it just spams something about edid and unknown nouveau l2c 48 port, something similar. I've been trying to install Nvidia driver for my laptop but the spamming renders the terminal useless
<unheeding> have you tried a different terminal?
<xubuntu053> how?
<unheeding> alt+ctrl+f1?
<xubuntu053> it does the same
<unheeding> ahh
<xubuntu053> I have googled around a bit and i seems these errors are usually caused by graphics ports or drivers
<xubuntu053> I think it might have to do with my screen being 3d
<zeus`> Hi
<devnill> Has anyone found a frequency scaling application that has a graphic notification
<xubuntu172> hi
<xubuntu172> whats is more faster lxde or xfce ?
<ochosi> xubuntu172: it's pretty much the same. there's a diff between xubuntu and lubuntu though
<Sandra888> I'm installing xubuntu on a dual boot mini mac, and I can't configure partition properly, how to set mount point and so on using gparted?
<magi> hi i have a problem in xubuntu boot time about 65sec checked with boot chart how to reduce it
<magi> hi i have a problem in xubuntu boot time about 65sec checked with boot chart how to reduce it
<Unit193> !repeat | magi
<ubottu> magi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<magi> ok
<livingdaylight> zooboontoo forces updates on me even though I don't use Thunderbird, for instance, at all - not even configured
<Unit193> Doesn't exactly "force", but since you have it installed of course it'll update it.  If you don't want it, uninstall it.
<alz> anyone install xubuntu on an aspire d270?
<alz> netbook
<alz> I'm thinking of installing it onto one but I'd like to know if anyone here has had a positive experience
<alz> with it
<livingdaylight> Unit193, I say 'force' because if I untic that box it comes back saying there are packages to be installed
<livingdaylight> I would be happy to uninstall thunderbird to stay with the example, but it is probabl part of a metapackage which doens't let me. Would be nice if ubunt uwas more modular and oen can just install what one actually used and wanted
<dystopiandrift> good morning internet. would someone help me to configure blueproximity? everything works fine, I just need a screen locker that will unlock without a password being entered. I don't know how to configure or register or whatever PAM modules for xscreensaver / bluetooth proximity..
<xubuntu611> Hi
<xubuntu611> Why is the Xubuntu 12.04.1 32bit ISO of 715MB when in download it shows to be of 682MB?
<xubuntu611> I am unable to write it on a CS :(
<xubuntu611> CD*
<xubuntu611> Wanted to install it on a persons laptop that doesn't support booting from USB and only has cd rom drive
<xubuntu611> Any help?
<baizon> have you tried it?
<dystopiandrift> I had a similar issue with xubuntu for ppc, I found a forum post telling you how to trim some stuff from the iso to make it fit, but it work for me but it might work for you.. I'll look for it for you..
<dystopiandrift> also you can set your burner to 'overburn' but your software / hardware has to support it..
<dystopiandrift> I found this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870829 there are links that may help you
<knome> xubuntu611, maybe there's an error on your download.
<xubuntu611> Sorry
<xubuntu611> I was away for salat
<xubuntu611> I am on the webirc
<xubuntu611> I have checked the dowload both the direct download and torrent
<xubuntu611> same result
<xubuntu611> here http://imgur.com/prVhv
<xubuntu611> simmilarly Xubuntu 12.04 is of 713MB
<xubuntu611> Going off now
<xubuntu611> Thanks for the help anyways
<knome> where did you download it from?
<knome> oh well
<livingdaylight> using gparted to clean wipe my usb I'm getting this error: file:///home/rahan/Downloads/gparted_details.htm
<holstein> livingdaylight: thats linking local.. can you pastebin the error message?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<livingdaylight> sorry
<livingdaylight> holstein, http://clip2net.com/s/2gHI8
<holstein> livingdaylight: sometimes, i just pull them out... unfortunately, those messages can also mean the device is going bad
<livingdaylight> holstein, that's bad news.
<holstein> livingdaylight: i would try unmounting... then i would move on to forcefully removing it, maybe even after shutting down the machine
<holstein> i would then try right when the stick gets pushed in... not mounting it, just going on to formatting
<livingdaylight> it gets mounted automatically, though?
<holstein> livingdaylight: shouldnt.. they "show up" automatically by default
<holstein> if you dont click or mount, it should just be sitting there ready for gparted to mount it
<holstein> i would try plugging the USB, then the very next thing would be the formatting step... not clicking or mounting
<livingdaylight> usually, use unetbootin to put bootable isos on in. But was told unetbootin doesn't work with hybrids and used the dd if=isopath.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=M1 command
<livingdaylight> since then this has become an issue
<holstein> livingdaylight: unet will work
<holstein> livingdaylight: its a hybrid iso
<livingdaylight> what is a hybrid iso?
<holstein> livingdaylight: you can directly copy it over to a stick, and it'll "work"
<holstein> livingdaylight: you dd copy it over and its a live USB stick
<livingdaylight> dd?
<holstein> its also still the type of iso that unet should work with
<livingdaylight> what is the type of iso that unet should work with?
<holstein> livingdaylight: when you said "i used the dd if..." thats dd
<livingdaylight> oh, the dd command ok
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<holstein> livingdaylight: the hybrid iso can be used directly copied over, in addition to the way it used to work.. burning it to CD.. using unet.. .whatever
<holstein> livingdaylight: if you want to use unet just as you always have, use it.. i do
<livingdaylight> it doesn't work with all isos. Hybrid isos don't work with unetbootin I was told
<holstein> livingdaylight: you can try it.. it literally wont hurt, and its worked for me
<livingdaylight> which is why i used the dd command and then it did work, but now experiencing issues with usb
<holstein> livingdaylight: i wasnt told that.. i just fired up unet and made a USB stick
<livingdaylight> holstein, you're not listening
<holstein> livingdaylight: i am.. you "heard" the hybrid isos dont work with unet.. and i have used hybrid iso's both ways
<holstein> livingdaylight: if you are experiencing an issue using dd, just do it the way you are used to doing it
<livingdaylight> it is my experience that this particular hybrid iso did not work with unetbootin, so, no need to keep encouraging me to go ahead. I already did and failed. When I was shown to use the dd command it worked. Great, just now I have usb issues, due to it going or what, I don't know
<holstein> livingdaylight: cool.. you can elaborate about your issues.. the one above looks like you are trying to access the disk with gparted while its "busy"
<holstein> i would expect it to work this way... you dd copy the iso to a clean USB stick, and reboot using it... what was the issue at that point?
<livingdaylight> I've had a few iso not work with unetbootin so, now I have a conceptual background to understanding why that might be, coz I've just been using unetbootin all this time on all isos. Clearly, however, unetbootin doesn't work universally
<livingdaylight> i would expect it to work this way... you dd copy the iso to a clean USB stick, and reboot using it... what was the issue at that point? No issue at this point the live usb worked
<holstein> livingdaylight: cool.. then where did the issue happen? after you tried to format it in gparted?
<livingdaylight> you can elaborate about your issues.. the one above looks like you are trying to access the disk with gparted while its "busy" <-- after getting it to work and testing live-usb I try to dd another iso to the usb but its no longer working. I used gparted to delete and reformat the usb with the intention of trying it with unetbootin this time but that is when the issue arose of not being able to create a clean usb s
<livingdaylight> tick
<holstein> livingdaylight: i would try from a clean insert like i had suggested.. and also, try the stick on other machines.. it could be that the USB is failing
<livingdaylight> cool.. then where did the issue happen? after you tried to format it in gparted? <--- essentially, yes. After I was finished with the live-usb
<livingdaylight> yea, already tried on both the laptop and Desktop, i.e. two machines with same frustration
<livingdaylight> no point trying a command-line approach to deleting usb using 'rm' command or purge or something? if gparted isn't doing it then its not happening is it?
<holstein> livingdaylight: you can try it.. i would try, as i suggested, right when you plug the stick in.. not mounting or clicking
<holstein> livingdaylight: it literally wont hurt to try in the CLI, and you might see more helpful output
<livingdaylight> can you please tell me how to do it in the command line?
<livingdaylight> cd to /dev/sdc ?
<livingdaylight> sudo rm contents?
<livingdaylight> sudo rm -rf?
<holstein> livingdaylight: this is what i would reference... http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/linux-format-your-usb-drive-via-command.html
<livingdaylight> k, thx holstein
<Vinc3nD> Hi, i have a bug with my mouse in xubuntu when i move a window selecting the title bar
<holstein> livingdaylight: i woudnt bother rm'ing anything.. that could be the step that is hanging up on you
<holstein> livingdaylight: could be the stick is failing.. unet should have worked fine... there are no non-hybrid live isos AFAIK, so the ones unet downloads will be hybrid
<holstein> the fact that unet didnt work supports the theory that the stick is failing
<holstein> Vinc3nD: whats the bug id?
<Vinc3nD> the window moves herself to the extremity of the screen
<livingdaylight> well, that is the explanation I got for mageia not booting up in my live-usb created using Unetbootin
<holstein> livingdaylight: i do not use mageia.. maybe that iso doesnt work
<livingdaylight> holstein, well, now you know of one hybrid iso that doesn't work using Unetbootin
<holstein> livingdaylight: in my searching, and actual findings "Hybrid ISOs are still compatible with Unetbootin"
<holstein> livingdaylight: either that one doesnt work, or it failed due to the stick failing
<livingdaylight> holstein, had they [mageia crowd] told me it should have worked with Unetbootin I might have also begun thinking that the issue lies therefore with my usb stick
<holstein> livingdaylight: doesnt really matter.. you'll need to determine if your stick is failing, and try formatting it... good luck!
<Vinc3nD> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/29970 this bug
<Shirakawasuna> I get this issue in xubuntu, but not ubuntu: Every so often (maybe 1/4 of the time?), suspend no longer works - if I close my laptop lid (the only way I ever suspend), it doesn't do anything - *maybe* it logs me out, sometimes, which is also very annoying (I assume that it's X crashing). At that point, even clicking on the 'suspend' option in the menu doesn't do anything and my 'I'm suspending' light flashes but goes nowhere.
<holstein> Vinc3nD: have you found of made an ubuntu bug?
<Shirakawasuna> the weirdest thing to me is that this only happens when I'm using xubuntu-desktop, not ubuntu-desktop
<Vinc3nD> this bug exist on xubuntu, i use it
<holstein> Vinc3nD: and you have filed or found the bug on launchpad?
<Vinc3nD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908474
<holstein> Vinc3nD: im sure that would be helpful.. if you just wanted to get a proper report going and follow up on it
<holstein> Vinc3nD: you could bring up that patch in the bugreport... have you tried the patch?
<Vinc3nD> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir2IDxFKBFA this bug in movie
<Vinc3nD> not tried a patch
<Vinc3nD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/1001936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001936 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu Quantal) "GTK3 Grab/Move Triggered on Mouse Click" [High,Fix released]
<holstein> Vinc3nD: i would just upgrade and try using that patch, and follow up there on that report if it doesnt help resolve the issue for you
<holstein> Shirakawasuna: i would look at what powermanagment unity is using, and what XFCE is using.. i know you can use gnome services in XFCE, and im not sure how much of the same parts you will need that unity is using
<Vinc3nD> i need to patch source to fix this bug, not an easy solution
<gajen> hello, i've just installed xubuntu 12.04 and i chose to encrypt the home folder. when the installation was done, a notification(?) popped up, saying something about a passphrase, encryption, and the home folder. i ignored it at the time and i'm worried it's something important. i don't know where to find what it said again. any ideas?
<livingdaylight> installed gnome-format but its not launching?
<livingdaylight> I thought I made progress by deleting and reformatting usb, but now I'm getting error that usb is not mounted, even though Thunar said it was when I inserted the usb device - http://clip2net.com/s/2gIie
<holstein> livingdaylight: you can try launching from the terminal and see the error output
<livingdaylight> launching how?
<holstein> it = gnome-format
<holstein> though, gparted is the tool i would use
<livingdaylight> no, I just used gparted - its reformatted now
<holstein> livingdaylight: unet has requirements like that.. that the drive be mounted for the transfer
<gajen> i think it was one of those 'run this action now' windows
<livingdaylight> I'm getting the its not mounted message from Unetbootin, although THunar has messaged that its mounted
<holstein> livingdaylight: i would just mount it again.. i sometimes physically pull the stick out, like i suggested earlier
<livingdaylight> I've already pulled it out and reinserted it twice
<livingdaylight> twiece thnar says its mounted; twice unetbootin says it can't see it
<holstein> livingdaylight: you should also consider that the drive could be failing.. if it were me, i would try the stick on a couple different machines, and i would try a few different sticks on that machine
<livingdaylight> mount /dev/sdc is returning mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<holstein> livingdaylight: thats the kind of odd "behavior" i have seen with failing sticks
<livingdaylight> yup, maybe its failing and Thunar reads it but Unetbootin doesn't
<holstein> if its failing, anything can read it, or lose it.. or drop it halfway through a transfer.. or dd would be alowed to bit copy to it
<livingdaylight> would 'mount /dev/device' be the usual way to physically mount it using Terminal?
<holstein> gajen: seems like that is the encryption passphrase entry, though i forget when that comes in the steps
<holstein> gajen: if you are getting in, i would maybe just look around the wiki's and try and confirm the system is encrypted as you expect
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gajen> holstein: i think it might be that part where you enter your passphrase and you get back a long sequence of characters. the home folder is encrypted
<holstein> gajen: might be.. you should be able to confirm that it is encrypted, and do it again if you choose
<gajen> holstein: looking at the wiki, it might be the mount passphrase
<G__81> i am using 12.04 and when i log in i get a different window manager i dont get the usual stock Ubuntu GDM. I see something different. the default DM is still set to lightdm
<G__81> i dont get the actual DM that comes with Ubuntu 12.04
<G__81> i was actually using Kubuntu and i removed it and installed Xubuntu and then i see this
<G__81> is this a problem?
<mips1911> Peeps I need some help with GLX issues please. 12.04 AMD64, nVidia 9600GT, nvidia-current nvidia-settings v304.43
<mips1911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186093/
<mips1911> http://ompldr.org/vZmQxMg/nv1.png
<mips1911> http://ompldr.org/vZmQxMw/nv2.png
<mips1911> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mips1911> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<GridCube> mips1911, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930433
<mips1911> GridCube, I don't have a /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/libglx.so file. That folder of mine is empty
<GridCube> mips1911, reinstall the driver from jockey-gtk
<mips1911> GridCube, Jockey does not see the new drivers, only the old ones in the official repos by the looks of things
<GridCube> mmkay
<GridCube> let me see
<GridCube> mips1911, care to try a ppa?
<GridCube> you can always remove it using ppa-purge later
<mips1911> GridCube, I just installed from the X-Swat PPA. I have limited bandwidth available to me though so not so keen
<GridCube> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat
<GridCube> welp thats the one i was going to propose to you
<mips1911> GridCube, thats where I install from
<GridCube> you could try this one then: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<mips1911> no thanks, more bleeding and I need to conserve bandwidth this side
<GridCube> you could try to get the specific glx package then?
<mips1911> I would if I knew which one it was
<GridCube> search glx on synaptic and you get a bunch of them
<mips1911> I tried that but can't see what I'm missing
<GridCube> mips1911, i know this might sound silly, but have you tried rebooting?
<mips1911> Not having much luck on the forums either. usually when I post somehting I never get a response
<mips1911> GridCube, yes. I'm getting tired of my plymouth splash :)
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> mips1911, try this, uninstall the nvidia drivers, reboot to generic drivers, reboot again and install nvidias, and reboot
<mips1911> GridCube, ok, I'll try that quickly. be back shortly
<GridCube> my logic here is this, rebooting using the generic drivers will save generic states to the system somewhere, and then magic will happen
<mips1911> busy uninstalling via synaptic. My apt is also borked somehow, when I try install via apt-get it cannot find any packages but synaptic works fine though. Oh well 12.10 will be here soon...
<mips1911> oh bollocks, i just uninstalled apt, now i can't reinstall it.
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> what?!
<GridCube> how would you go and do that?
<mips1911> apt is a core component
<mips1911> oh god, my entire apt cache is also gone.
<GridCube> D:
<mips1911> rebooting now would be total suicide. let me backup whatever I can, reinstall 12.10 from a minimal cd and start from scratch.
<mips1911> Lol, at least my GLX issues are no more :D
<GridCube> dont
<mips1911> dont what?
<GridCube> dont reboot
<GridCube> let me find out how to restore your apt-get
<mips1911> trust me, I have no intention of rebooting
<mips1911> GridCube, I don't think restoring apt is gonna help me much as it removed ubuntu-minimal and the entire package cache is gone so it will have to pull all those packages from the repos again as they were deleted. Not feeling like doing data recovery.
<GridCube> mips1911, you can download apt from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/apt
<GridCube> use dpkg to install it
<GridCube> oh, well, :/
<mips1911> GridCube, not going to work, to many missing dependencies. I appreciate your help though
<GridCube> :( ok
<grub> lol
<mips1911> I did try installing it though.
<mips1911> Someone needs to upload the logs of this chat to reddit or something. My moment of shame (& utter stupidity) :D
<mips1911> anybody know where I can get a 12.10 netinstall image
<GridCube> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<GridCube> thats not very helpful, try here, mips1911: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<mips1911> GridCube, thanks busy download the quantal beta1 netboot cd now.
<mips1911> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/232/builds/22266/downloads
<mips1911_> Wish me luck
<GridCube> good lucks
<vagrantc> anyone know how to network install xubuntu? i've already got standard ubuntu network installs set up, but i don't immediately see what to configure to tell it to install xubuntu ...
<vagrantc> i know with debian you can just pass desktop=FOO to the installer ...
<cc_INC> Are you using the mini-iso?
<cc_INC> I think sudo tasksel might help you get Xubuntu
<cc_INC> Or maybe sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Unit193> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop is the recommended way from the mini.iso.
<vagrantc> cc_INC: no, full on network boot
<vagrantc> anyone know how to network install xubuntu? i've already got standard ubuntu network installs set up, but i don't immediately see what to configure to tell it to install xubuntu ...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<vagrantc> oops
<vagrantc> the url
<vagrantc> need something that works with preseeding...
<cc_INC> I don't have any experience with a full on network boot
<vagrantc> i guess i can just preseed: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> I've setup PXE before, wasn't as easy with *ubuntu as others.
<vagrantc> i know how to set up PXE, i just need to know what's different between standard ubuntu and xubuntu
<vagrantc> how does the installer know the difference?
<vagrantc> in an automated way...
 * vagrantc tries preseeding
<Unit193> That page linked to http://www.debian.org/releases/etch/example-preseed.txt, and close to the bottom you have ### Package selection   and that uses tasksel.
<Unit193> xubuntu-desktop is of course the name of the installed system, and xubuntu-live for liveCD.
<vagrantc> yeah, that's what i'll try
<vagrantc> thanks folks
<Unit193> Sorry I couldn't help more.
<vagrantc> hopefully it's as simple  as that :)
<mips1911> vagrantc I'm busy with that at the moment. My net install bomb towards the end though so I'm gonna try chrooting to fix it. If you use the net installer you have to select a command-line system and then you have to install xubuntu-desktop after the base install has completed
<vagrantc> that's... unfortunate
<mips1911> what?
<vagrantc> i need an automated install process, and it's unfortunate that that sounds so badly broken :(
<mips1911> i'm sure there is a way to do it with a script or something like netboot etc but that goes beyond what I know
<Pizza90> does anyone here know why my aspire 5536 with xubuntu 12.04 keeps having the fans always on?? cpu and ram seems ok
<unheeding> my fan is always on too
<Pizza90> i dont think it's normal, i have never had with the 10.4
<holstein> Pizza90: i would look at the graphics driver
<Pizza90> holstein: i have a well known bug with the proprietary drive (i am on ubuntu 12.04) so i had to use the opensource ones
<Pizza90> but with both the fans are always on
<holstein> Pizza90: i have a via chip thats like that
<Pizza90> this 12.04 seems good but untill i fix this problem it's a problem using it, i dont want to fry my pc
<holstein> nah.. you wont "fry" it.. try the vesa driver
<vagrantc> so network install of xubuntu by just preseeding tasksel to install xubuntu-desktop instead of ubuntu-desktop basically worked
<vagrantc> although the installer doesn't support non-pae systems...
#xubuntu 2012-09-05
<holstein> vagrantc: ubuntu has the pae kernel as default now, is that the issue?
<vagrantc> is there an "alternate installer" for xubuntu?
<vagrantc> holstein: yes, that's the issue.
<holstein> cdimages.ubuntu.com is not loading for me.. i would search "xubuntu 12.04 alterate download" and check back if its not loading for you
<vagrantc> looks like there's a variant of the installer for non-pae systems, i'll just grab that.
<vagrantc> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/
<Crumson> woo first time installing xubuntu
<Guest59943> I think I just stopped Thunderbird from crashing.  Anyone else had trouble with extensions geared toward Unity?
<Mikail> hola
<isacking> Hello, I works on xubuntu 12.04. After connecting Kinect and running glview, I get "Number of devices found: 0". Does anyone know why?
<isacking> Hello, I works on xubuntu 12.04. After connecting Kinect and running glview, I get "Number of devices found: 0". Does anyone know why?
<pleia2> isacking: instead of repeating your question, perhaps post to ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com ? I don't know if anyone here even has a kinect :) there are lots more people using those other resources so your posting will be seen by more folks who can help
<isacking> pleia2: Ok, thank you
<pleia2> sure, good luck
<isacking> Does anyone know how to set the themes of login window in xubuntu 12.04?
<olbi> hello, need some help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186942/
<olbi> this bug is from yesterday on 1 of my computers
<olbi> I have checked in another clean instalation with same software and there wasn't any similar
<TheSheep> olbi: how is that a bug?
<TheSheep> olbi: use apt-get
<olbi> I try :)
<olbi> omg, aptitude caused problems, apt-get fixed it, grrrr, zzzzz
<olbi> problems was with LibreOffice PPA :/
<olbi> but I want LO 3.5x, no 3.4.4 :P Have to try again install it
<Afdal> Hello
<Afdal> I'm using an on-board RAID0 partition and I'm having trouble booting Xubuntu
<Afdal> Every time I get past the step "Starting printing spool/server    [OK]"
<Afdal> The boot just stalls
<Afdal> It doesn't freeze but it doesn't do anything else
<Afdal> I can hear my computer fan slow down too like it's stopped trying to process anything
<Afdal> Erm, "Stating CUPS printing spooler/server     [OK]"
<Mathias> can i install xubuntu on a harddrive on one machine and then just transfer the content to another machine?
<TheSheep> Mathias: "transfer"?
<Mathias> TheSheep: clone the disk
<TheSheep> I don't know what you mean by "clone"
<TheSheep> if you copy the whole disk with dd, it will work
<Mathias> even if it's another machine?
<olbi> clonning disk is very easy if another this have same size
<olbi> I use for it Parted Magic with CloneZilla
<Mathias> olbi: i know how i clone disks
<olbi> so You want copy configs and files only?
<Mathias> but what i actually asked was "can i just move an xubuntu installation to a different computer?"
<olbi> you want install it with PXE?
<Mathias> no...
<olbi> or what? cause I dont understand you now :P
<olbi> move you mean clone or what?
<Mathias> moving and cloning should'nt matteR :P
<Mathias> or*
<GridCube> Mathias, i
<GridCube> t should not matter
<Mathias> GridCube: ok
<Mathias> finally a clear answer :P
<GridCube> you can install the system on a disk, remove it and place it on another computer
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> makes installing it on new computers way faster :P
<GridCube> Mathias, but theres a catch if you do this by, and i quote "cloning"
<GridCube> the fstab points to UUID's if you use different disks the uuids are different
<GridCube> you need to change the uuids from fstab, and from grub2
<Mathias> that should'nt be too difficult :P
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> everything else its like a livecd
<GridCube> it should autodetect your stuff
<GridCube> Mathias, if you change the uuid to relative paths (/dev/sda#) it should be safer
<GridCube> dont know about grub
<Mathias> first thing i'm going to do is just installing it on one system, then just switch the disk between a laptop and a desktop
<Mathias> makes having a synced system much faster :P
<Afdal> Anyone know what it means when a fresh install hangs at "Starting CUPS printing spooler/server     [OK]" when trying to boot?
<Mathias> isn't that just the cups-shit?
<Mathias> Afdal: printing and stuff over networks
<recon69_lap> got some junk in my repository list , but looking in  /etc/apt/sources.list I can seem to find the entries ,  should i look else where?
<recon69_lap> for example Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages                     404  Not Found
<Afdal> How can I fix it Mathias?
<xubuntu773> my xubuntu start very slow, what can i do
<recon_lap> xubuntu get a faster computer? ;)
<xubuntu773> jup 16gb ram
<xubuntu773> is in my pc
<ochosi> xubuntu773: how often have you re-booted?
<xubuntu773> after the login, i wait 2minutes
<ochosi> oh, that's odd
<ochosi> what version and did you do a clean install?
<recon_lap> xubuntu773, first tell us how long slow is? then have a look in the bootlog to see if any software is failing
<xubuntu773> ubuntu server to xubuntu -> apt-get install xubunut-desktop
<Mathias> xubuntu773: do a clean install
<xubuntu773> where is the bootlog
<recon_lap> cat /var/log/boot.log
<xubuntu773> thank you
<Mathias> the server package has loads of servers/daemons to start up
<recon_lap> xubuntu773: true, servers are not really meant to be rebooted often
<ochosi> xubuntu773: you can also try to have a look at ~/.xsession-errosr
<xubuntu773> ok
<xubuntu773> oh shit, the error list is very long
<Mathias> mmm, errors
<Mathias> feed us
<xubuntu773> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<recon_lap> is installing the GUI on top of a server ever going to give you a stable/fast UI
<xubuntu773> ok
<Mathias> recon_lap: hopefully, no
<xubuntu773> reinstall?
<recon_lap> so maybe a fresh install using the desktop ISO probably the quickest way to fix login speed
<recon_lap> ?
<Mathias> xubuntu773: yup
<xubuntu773> ok and the desktop or the alternative cd?
<xubuntu773> what is better
<Mathias> just go for the desktop
<xubuntu773> thank you
<recon_lap> xubuntu773: well sound like you computer is hi-spec, so the desktop , main differ is alternative uses text based installer for low spec mechines
<xubuntu773> it is a hi-spec maschine
<xubuntu773> thank you for all :)
<G__81> I am running xubuntu 12.04 but for some reason the terminal maximize shortcut (Alt + F7) gets broken after i save it also. It works immediately after i save it but then once i reboot it gets lost
<G__81> anyone facing this ?
<GridCube> not really
<GridCube> alt-f7?
<GridCube> i know of alt-f5 and f6
<GridCube> but not of f7 :/
<G__81> yeah the Alt+F7 is what the options say
<G__81> i set it and it works the first time
<G__81> then it fails again
<mips1911> I can't save my nvidia-settings and keep on getting "Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing. Can't save it to my /home either
<Sysi> G__81: other shortcuts still work?
<G__81> Sysi, the others work fine
<G__81> i have now set it to Alt+F3. I ll see if it works
<G__81> Sysi,  WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-XmmRTc/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<G__81> The other problem is that when i do git pull from any website i get this warning
<G__81> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-XmmRTc/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<G__81> how do i get rid off this ?
<G__81> this is a bug. The shortcut for maximize does not work
<xubuntu975> hello
<xubuntu975> i've got a problem on xubuntu with the graphic driver
<mips1911> ?
<xubuntu975> i've got a eeepc 1025c
<xubuntu975> and xubuntu works good, but in 800x600
<xubuntu975> and when i install the driver, i've got a black screen, and xubuntu can't restart
<mips1911> I can't save my nvidia-settings xorg output and if I save it manualy (copy & paste) it's not applied at  reboot
<mips1911> http://ompldr.org/vZmRnbQ/nv.png
<xubuntu975> i reboot, it tell me: "could not write bytes, broken pipes"
<mips1911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187423/
<xubuntu975> no one can help me ?
<GridCube> !patience | xubuntu975
<ubottu> xubuntu975: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu975> it'es my fourth installation, it's boring, but i want to stay with linux, please if someone got a solution, tell me
<GridCube> xubuntu975, does your computer have nvidia graphics? what does your lspci says about VGA? (do: lspci | grep "VGA"   to find out)
<xubuntu975> sorry, reboot
<xubuntu975> i have a intel cedarview graphic card
<xubuntu975> Intel GMA3600/3650
<akovia> looking for help with a one-liner to launch my xbmc on the correct monitor. I need to use 3 commands and the first 2 go fine, but the third never executes
<akovia> xdotool mousemove 2500 0 && xbmc & devilspie -a
<akovia> if I execute devilspie -a on a separate terminal, all is well.
<TheSheep> akovia: you want && not &
<TheSheep> & just makes it go into background
<akovia> tried that, apparently && will only execute the third command if the second has an exit status of 1, which I don't want it to exit
<akovia> either way, it doesn't work. Also tried ||
<TheSheep> ah, then just use ;
<akovia> same =\, wondering if I need some wait command or something as i can execute the third command in a new terminal and it works fine
<Mathias> akovia: try firing it up into a background(?) screen
<akovia> how?
<Mathias> let me look through man :P
<Mathias> was it the 2nd command?
<akovia> third not firing
<Mathias> xdotool mousemove 2500 0; screen -d xbmc; devilspie -a
<akovia> xdotool mousemove 2500 0 && xbmc works fine
<Mathias> i think that should do the trick
<akovia> need to install screen...sec
<Mathias> screen should be preinstalled :P
<akovia> $ xdotool mousemove 2500 0; screen -d xbmc; devilspie -a
<akovia> The program 'screen' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<akovia> sudo apt-get install screen
<akovia> bah..There is no screen to be detached matching xbmc
<Mathias> hmm, need more reading in man then :P
<akovia> btw, this is a nvidia Twinview setup
<akovia> hence, the reason I can't just $DISPLAY:0.1 xbmc
<Mathias> xdotool mousemove 2500 0; screen -d -m xbmc; devilspie -a
<Mathias> i think that should do the trick :)
<akovia> well.. it did launch, but it still didn't accept the last command, it may indeed need some sort of wait command
<Mathias> xdotool mousemove 2500 0; screen -d -m xbmc; sleep 5s; devilspie -a
<akovia> SLEEP!
<Mathias> is 5 seconds enough?
<akovia> i was looking at the mans for wait and time lol
<Mathias> :P
<akovia> I LOVE YOU!!, err I mean TYVM
<akovia> Finally!
<Mathias> time just times how long a command took :P
<Mathias> no problem
<akovia> omg, this has taken all morning
<Mathias> been there :P
<Mathias> you fight with something just to discover that there is a really easy way :P
<akovia> lol, at least it was a one liner instead of some cobbled script
<akovia> well off to the next tweak to bend this thing to my will, once again, many thanks
<Mathias> i just had to do that :P
<xubuntu478> hello, i can't install xubuntu, my graphic card nvidia geforce gtx 550 ti don't show the install manager
<holstein> xubuntu478: you can try "nomodeset".. its down at the bottom of the menu if you tap shift booting the live CD
<xubuntu478> i can't see the menu
<holstein> xubuntu478: i would reboot the installer.. start tapping shift right after the bios. you should see f6 at the bottom
<xubuntu478> only a black screen and a blinking cursor
<Mathias> xubuntu478: then you did something wrong :P
<TheSheep> xubuntu478: do you have more than one graphics card in there?
<holstein> xubuntu478: you can always try installing with the alternate install disc and using a custom xorg.conf
<xubuntu478> only one graphic card
<xubuntu089> Hola a todos... ¿alguien habla español?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it is what i expect to see xubuntu478
<Mathias> xubuntu478: #xubuntu.es or something
<holstein> !es | xubuntu089
<ubottu> xubuntu089: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu478> the alternate install is  successfully but after grub is the black screen back
<xubuntu089> In fact I speak a little of English but I was checking this channel, thank you very much XD
<holstein> xubuntu478: you can try http://alexcovac.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-configure-Xorg-in-Ubuntu
<holstein> however method you want to use to try the vesa driver is what i suggest
<xubuntu478> Thank you very much
<someone235> hi, how can I set my mouse sensitivity?
<holstein> someone235: you looked in xfce4-settings ?
<someone235> holstein, I've got there Sensitivity and Accelartion, what does it mean?
<someone235> it says somesing in pixels
<holstein> someone235: i usually just play with those settings.. you can always fire up a live CD and test without worrying about breaking anything... or make a new user, or try the guest account
<someone235> holstein, my problem is that when I click just a short click with the middle button on a link, three new tabs get opened
<someone235> or when I click "x" on one window, the window that behind it is closing too
<someone235> because it gets two clicks...
<davidvj> I am having a problem with a 'laggy' system and notice that a /usr/bin/X11 task is very active in the task manager
<davidvj> On investigation I find that there are colies of the X11 subfolder replicated at multiple levels ... at least 12 levels.
<davidvj> I have 244060 items contained in the /usr folder totalling 3.6 GB
<davidvj> copies ..not colies ;=))
<paloma> how can i see a list of wifi connections on the network applet?
<paloma> help
<davidvj> If you click on the connection symbol and edit connections you should see what you are looking for
<paloma> davidvj, i dont see any list of all the wifi connections around my area
<RedDragon> Hi evryone :)
<xubuntu469> why xubuntu uses only gimp 2.6 and not 2.8
<knome> gimp 2.8 was not released early enough to be included in 12.04
<xubuntu469> ok
<xubuntu469> can I install through the software management
<knome> not from the official repositories
<xubuntu469> have you got a link to this repository
<knome> no
<xubuntu469> shame
<Sandvich> Hello, I'd like some help.
<Sandvich> I've got Ubuntu on my Gaming-PC and I've got an old laptop which I'd like to install Xubuntu
<Sandvich> Currently running XP, I've mounted the Xubuntu ISO, How would I install it?
#xubuntu 2012-09-06
<wolfgang__> after i download the torrent for xubuntu how do i install it? im using ubuntu right now.
<wolfgang__>  after i download the torrent for xubuntu how do i install it? im using ubuntu right now.
<v1adimir> system - startup disc creator, but you should be able to upgrade directly from the os
<wolfgang__> ok
<wolfgang__> how
<v1adimir> oh nvm ubuntu - xubuntu
<wolfgang__> yeah
<wolfgang__> so what do i do?
<bazhang> xubuntu-desktop package would be easier
<wolfgang__> where is that at?
<bazhang> then choose xubuntu at the login screen
<bazhang> no need for a separate iso
<v1adimir> one link http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-xfce-xubuntu-on-ubuntu-linux/
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<v1adimir> ^
<bazhang> wolfgang__, just do that while in ubuntu
<wolfgang__> ok
<bazhang> log out afterwards, then choose xubuntu from the login window
<wolfgang__> will that install the whole os?
<bazhang> yes
<wolfgang__> ok
<v1adimir> xubuntu is the xfce shell for ubuntu, you'll still have the other ones there
<bazhang> you can do that with lubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and so on
<v1adimir> I think?
<bazhang> well the DE, not the shell, strictly speaking
<bazhang> Desktop Environment
<v1adimir> wolfgang__: here's another one http://askubuntu.com/questions/64241/how-do-i-switch-to-xubuntu
<wolfgang__> whats the difference?
<wolfgang__> i want to partition can i do that with the howtogeek?
<v1adimir> just says about not-removing gnome and some things you might be interested in
<bazhang> some different default apps, as well as themes, look and feel
<wolfgang__> ok
<wolfgang__> i want to partition can i do that with the howtogeek?
<bazhang> why do you want to partition
<wolfgang__> hmm
<wolfgang__> good point
<v1adimir> :)
<wolfgang__> i just want something to run faster
<wolfgang__> xubuntu will right?
<v1adimir> it might
<wolfgang__> ok
<v1adimir> btw., might as well make a usb or disc livecd with that iso you downloaded
<v1adimir> in case something goes wrong
<wolfgang__> ok how?
<wolfgang__> i have a blank cd
<v1adimir> not sure if Ubuntu has the Startup Disc Creator, or if it's a different util
<v1adimir> *Disk
<wolfgang__> what do i do check dash home?
<wolfgang__> its there
<v1adimir> geez I'm just retarded with the stuff I type - I'm looking at it now and it seems to be only for USB sticks
<wolfgang__> Ok
<wolfgang__> i dont know if i can really spare one
<wolfgang__> i need the only two i have
<v1adimir> looks like this is it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<wolfgang__> for disks?
<v1adimir> yeah
<wolfgang__> ok
<v1adimir> and '5. Select the write speed. If you are burning a Ubuntu Live CD (one that you may want to boot from), it is recommended that you write at the lowest possible speed. '
<hanslanda> does anyone can tell me how can i run a program that dont has a installer over the Run Command Alt+F2?
<nyRednek> do any of you guys use mutt?
<wolfgang--_> my comp froze whale still installing
<wolfgang--_> now its all wierd
<wolfgang--_> what do i do?
<wolfgang--_> it loads the xubuntu start up screen then has ubuntu
<nyRednek> wolfgang--_: is that the extent of "weird"?
<wolfgang--_> pretty much
<wolfgang--_> lol
<hanslanda> does anyone can tell me how can i run a program that dont has a
<hanslanda>             installer over the Run Command Alt+F2?
<v1adimir> did you alt+f4 logout and then select xubuntu from the login?..
<wolfgang--_> no i my comp froze
<v1adimir> oh :(
<wolfgang--_> so i hard shut off it was all i could do
<wolfgang--_> so now its partly installed but not all the way
<wolfgang--_> now what?
<v1adimir> hanslanda: not sure what you mean
<wolfgang--_> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop ?
<nyRednek> wolfgang--_: um, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<v1adimir> wolfgang--_: I'd be afraid to venture a guess
<hanslanda> vladimir, ive installed BitchX for example, the folder is /home/user/Downloads/BitchX
<wolfgang--_> so then what do i do?
<nyRednek> wolfgang--_: that's how i went from ubuntu to xubuntu
<hanslanda> so everytime i need to run it i need to go to that folder to execute the program
<hanslanda> cant i make a shortcut or in the alt+f2 screen run it?
<nyRednek> hanslanda: you can make a ~/bin dir, put a symlink to the installed program, and add ~/bin to your path in .profile
<v1adimir> hanslanda: create launcher from the desktop, that should work (right-click menu)
<nyRednek> that too
<hanslanda> nyRednek...how can i do that? can u give me the steps?
<wolfgang--_> should  i try sudoapt-get remove xubuntu-desktop ? what would go wrong?
<nyRednek> wolfgang--_: it won't do much...it's a meta-package that depends on a bunch of other packages
<wolfgang--_> so just install again?
<hanslanda> nyRednek i dont know what a symlink means or how to create that
<nyRednek> hanslanda: symlinks are uses of the ln command
<v1adimir> wolfgang--_: yea, try alt+f4 to log out and clear your session (for whatever hung it), log back in and do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<v1adimir> and cross your fingers :)
<nyRednek> well, ln with the -s option
<wolfgang--_> what?
<wolfgang--_> i already restarted comp
<nyRednek> what v1adimir said is easier
<v1adimir> restarting doesn't really mean anything, the session might get carried over
<hanslanda> nyRednek so i have to do ln -s /home/user/Downloads/BitchX/BitchX /bin/BitchX?
<wolfgang--_> sudo apt-get update
<wolfgang--_> oh
<wolfgang--_> this is xchat
<nyRednek> wolfgang--_: ok, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nyRednek> hanslanda: nope
<nyRednek> hanslanda: you make a /home/user/bin dir
<nyRednek> hanslanda: that's the established way of handling binaries inside your home dir
<hanslanda> mkdir /home/user/bin dir
<hanslanda> after this...what so?
<nyRednek> hanslanda: yes, then ln -s sourceFile destinationFile
<wolfgang--_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188076/
<nyRednek> and make sure $HOME/bin is part of your PATH statement in $HOME/.profile
<nyRednek> you can test that by running echo $PATH
<v1adimir> wolfgang--_: do you have really fast internet?
<wolfgang--_> Yesh
<wolfgang--_> *yes
<hanslanda> nyRednek how can i edit the PATH?
<wolfgang--_> well
<wolfgang--_> comcst
<v1adimir> ok so maybe it did install, just logout and try to select xubuntu from the login screen
<wolfgang--_> xfinity
<wolfgang--_> with belkin router
<wolfgang--_> so im pretty sure its fast
<nyRednek> hanslanda: well, usually, your .profile or .cshrc set your $PATH
<v1adimir> have you got autologin enabled?
<wolfgang--_> ?
<wolfgang--_> auto login?
<v1adimir> when you boot the computer, is there a login screen before you get into the os - or does it go straight to desktop?
<wolfgang--_> login screen
<v1adimir> ok so there should be a dropdown, where you can select xubuntu, did you try that?
<wolfgang--_> i looked for one
<wolfgang--_> couldnt find one
<v1adimir> ok sec
<v1adimir> wolfgang--_: i'm not familiar with plain ubuntu, does your login screen look something like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1694837 where you can pick the session you want to start
<wolfgang--_> no
<v1adimir> hm
<wolfgang--_> should i log out and look for one again?
<v1adimir> the rest of that thread mentions about "gdm" not being installed, maybe that's the case
<wolfgang--_> ok
<wolfgang--_> what do i do?
<v1adimir> lightdm/gdm there's that issue also; because there's 2 of them
<wolfgang--_> So what do i do?
<wolfgang--_> also this installes the whole os right?
<v1adimir> not sure, someone else may need to help :s
<nyRednek> wolfgang--_: it will install all xubuntu that is not part of ubuntu
<nyRednek> wolfgang--_: they do have common packages, you know
<wolfgang--_> yep
<wolfgang--_> so what do i do?
<wolfgang--_> i want it because its more light weight
<bazhang> show us a screenshot of your login window
<wolfgang--_> how?
<bazhang> prtscrn button
<nyRednek> just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, and it won't run the gnome desktop unless you request it
<wolfgang--_> brb after i log out
<bazhang> wolfgang--_, are you using MINT or something?
<wolfgang--_> ubuntu
<wolfgang--_> 12.04
<wolfgang--_> brb
<wolfgang__> Found it
<wolfgang__> it was in a diffent spot!
<wolfgang__> different than the howtogee
<wolfgang__> different than the howtogeek
<wolfgang__> thank you
<v1adimir> found the xubuntu session?
<wolfgang__> Yes
<v1adimir> nice!
<wolfgang__> it will be more light weight right?
<v1adimir> should be :)
<wolfgang__> yay
<v1adimir> \o/
<wolfgang__> thank you so much ill let you know how it works out if i see you on here again
<wolfgang__> Bey
<v1adimir> np, gl
<wolfgang__> what does gl mean?
<v1adimir> hehe good luck =)
<wolfgang__> oh ok thank you bey
<wolfgang__> i didnt want all the same files. what can i do about that?
<wolfgang__> are you still here?
<v1adimir> yea but it's complicated ;p
<wolfgang__> aw
<v1adimir> you would have to make space for new partitions and so on
<wolfgang__> how long does that take?
<v1adimir> to have it as a separate os
<wolfgang__> so
<wolfgang__> im sol?
<v1adimir> it's not long, just not sure I'm the right person to help out with that
<wolfgang__> ok
<wolfgang__> Is anyone else here?
<wolfgang__> hello?
<wolfgang__> wait
<wolfgang__> couldnt i make another user account?
<wolfgang__> wouldnt that work?
<v1adimir> uh probably xD
<wolfgang__> awesome
<wolfgang__> thats simple
<wolfgang__> im admin of this comp so i can do that
<v1adimir> :)
<wolfgang__> there
<wolfgang__> thank you once again bey
<nyRednek> heh, i passed out
<v1adimir> w/b ;p
<nyRednek> v1adimir: heh, i pass out all the time...nothing really special about it
<v1adimir> :)
<wolfgang__> my dad says i can only have 1 os is xubuntu-desktop a seperate os?
<wolfgang__> if i have ubuntu then i got xubuntu-desktop is that a different os?
<itai_michaelson> hi, i have a problem with libreoffice, i just doesnt respond, if i run 'libreoffiice' from terminal , nothing happens, no output. I tried reinstalling, but no change, what can i do?
<wolfgang__> TPB bro
<wolfgang__> <itai_michaelson> TPB bro
<wolfgang__> <itai_michaelson> hello?
<itai_michaelson> TPB bro?
<wolfgang__> The peanut butter?
<wolfgang__> sorry i cant really help
<wolfgang__> im new to xubuntu
<wolfgang__> maybe run it withought terminal?
<wolfgang__> Just click it?
<itai_michaelson> wolfgang__, it didnt work so i ran it through terminal to see if any errors come up....c'mon
<wolfgang__> lol
<wolfgang__> um
<wolfgang__> what command did you use?
<itai_michaelson> libreoffice
<wolfgang__> try ./libreoffice
<itai_michaelson> libreoffice --writer
<wolfgang__> ok
<wolfgang__> ./ libreoffice\ writer
<wolfgang__> ?
<itai_michaelson> dude, don't worry about it..
<wolfgang__> ok sorry
<itai_michaelson> i'll try #libreoffice
<wolfgang__> Just try and help a guy out... all i did *sniff *sniff
<itai_michaelson> peace
<wolfgang__> And what do i get? *sniff sniff
<wolfgang__> Love oyu guys bye
<devnill> I'm having trouble adding workspaces in compiz
<devnill> I've added them but I should have 2 vertical and 2 horizontal but on my workspace display in the notification is showing a row
<bazhang> devnill, in ccsm? that refers to the cube sides, iirc
<greasegum> has anyone been having problems playing flash video in chrome and mozilla lately?
<greasegum> seems ever since adobe cut support, my videos have been randomly out of whack.
<greasegum> how can I get them back in whack?
<hanslanda> does anyone can help me? I was trying to install Minecraft game and found a script to do all the work (install java and minecraft)...but now my desktop is all messed up...and i cant even see my wallpaper or the xfce panel...help please! (THE SCRIPT http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726735)
<bazhang> !crosspost | hanslanda
<ubottu> hanslanda: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<hanslanda> !imsorry | bazhang
<hanslanda> does anyone can help me? I was trying to install Minecraft game and found a script to do all the work (install java and minecraft)...but now my desktop is all messed up...and i cant even see my wallpaper or the xfce panel...help please! (THE SCRIPT http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726735)
<mr-fool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12220740#post12220740
<mips1911> What's the difference between ldm & lightdm?
<Unit193> Quite a bit, ldm is LTSP: http://ltsp.org/
<mips1911> so xubuntu uses lightdm with all the extra gnome dependancies?
<Unit193> What extras?
<mips1911> if I select lightdm in the repos it wants to pull in a whole lot of dependencies
<Unit193> What if you install lightdm-gtk-greeter ?
<mips1911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188540/
<mips1911> lightdm-gtk-greeter does not do that. That's a bit daft though
<TheSheep> either you have all the gnome bling, i18n and accessibility support -- and that requires all the gnome libs, or you have a simple greeter -- decide
<Unit193> Lightdm was pulling in unity-greeter, which has a ton of depends.
<TheSheep> alternatively one could re-implement all those gnome libs outside gnome to implement all that, but that would be just as heavy
<mips1911> I just htink the default should be the lightweight one
<mips1911> why does xubunut-desktop pull in ldm?
<mips1911> ignore that question, dunno where i saw that
 * TheSheep obediently ignores
<mips1911> let me reboot and see if fixing my stupid mistakes yields correct desktop resolutions
<mips1911> grr, I can't get persistent nvidia settings in 12.10
<mips1911> Whoohoo, nvidia config is now persistent upon reboot!!!
<apm1> how do i install the proprietary nvidia drivers on ubuntu , i have a geforce 320m
<apm1> *xubuntu
<apm1> xubuntu is not suggesting a proprietary driver like ubuntu does :(
<apm1> i tried searching in the repos with synaptic but there are weird version numbers :(
<mips1911> you have two options, you can install from the repos or you can get the newer ones from from the x-swat ppa http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat
<apm1> mips1911: but which one from the repo ?
<mips1911> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings works for the repos and if you enabled the ppa it will install the latest from there
 * apm1 googles ppa
<mips1911> nvidia-current & nvidia-settings are the two packages you want
<apm1> and the open/free drivers how should i uninstall them ?
<apm1> ^i come from debian :)
<mips1911> I think it will automatically remove them when you install the propriatry ones or see http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau
<apm1> huh , ok
<mips1911> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mips1911> See this if nouveau is being used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Removing_Nouveau_.28advanced.2BAC8-expert_users.29 but it says "It's possible to remove it completely, but it is not necessary and therefore not recommended." so maybe just leave them!
<apm1> mips1911: in debian if you don't remove the opensource drivers then it will keep running them even if you install the non-free binary drivers
<mips1911> apml, I can't speak for debian as I have not used in a while (I used cruncbang sometime back, squeeze)
<apm1> i hope xubuntu being a derivate doesn't do the same
<mips1911> apml, no it won't, what applies to ubuntu applies to xubuntu
<apm1> actually with nouveanu opengl is trash , i noticed it in gltron , so i hope the nonfree driver helps it :)
<mips1911> it should, I never use nouveau
<mips1911> only way to find out is to try
<apm1> but one thing still bugs me if xubuntu = xfce+ubuntu , then how come it is not suggesting nonfree drivers when ubuntu is ?
<apm1> although it is using a nonfree driver for my wifi ?
<mips1911> I dont know.
<apm1> mips1911: then to whom should i ask , on the dev channel ?
<apm1> mips1911: what nvidia gpu model do you have ?
<mips1911> 9600GT
<apm1> how old is 9600gt ?
<mips1911> I'll can check for you but it does not really matter as the drivers support a whole range of models from older to newest
<mips1911> You installation options are basically http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188704/
<apm1> ok , i am currently downloading the drivers , and the settings package how do i use it ?
<apm1> mips1911: how do i use the package "nvidia-settings" ?
<mips1911> 9600GT is from 2008, 320M is from 2010 and both are supported by the drivers in the repos & the newer ones on the z-swat ppa. See here for all supported models http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux-display-amd64-304.43-driver-uk.html
<apm1> and the settings thing ?
<mips1911> you just run nvidia-settings from the menu or cli to change your settings
<apm1> i have never played with gpu settings before so i am not sure what stuff should i change ?
<mips1911> well if you resolution is not right you can change it with nvidia-settings and it will save it to xorg.conf, you might not even need if you are running a single display, I have dual displays with different resolutions and I use nvidia-settings to setup the individual resolutions for the displays, as far as i know if you only have a single display the resolution is already correct
<apm1> mips1911: ok thanks for your help  , i will report after reboot :)
<mips1911> It also allows to do color corection/calibration to suite your display and other things like antialiasing, anisotropic filtering, texture quality, power profiles, cursor shadows etc
<mips1911> ok, I'll hang around
<apm1> mips1911: awesome , it is working perfectly
<mips1911> I got a bit worried when you left as I realised you might have a lptop with optimus
<apm1> mips1911: thank you so much :)
<apm1> mips1911: what i have a laptop with optimus =-O
<mips1911> Usually nvidia drivers have a problem with optimus (dual GPU Intel+nvidia)
<knome> apm1, what's your CPU/GPU?
<knome> oh ah, no optimus ;)
<apm1> mips1911: i have a 2010 macbookpro with only one nvidia geforce 320m
<knome> nvm then..
<knome> i thought something with optimus worked OOTB :P
<mips1911> Ok then you are fine, phewwww :D
<mips1911> knome, has things changed? I recall optimus users needing something like bumblebee?
<apm1> when i booted this time there was a nvidia logo , i have never seen that before ?
<mips1911> yes that's normal, you can disable it if you want
<apm1> nah i like flashing :d
<mips1911> lol ok
<knome> mips1911, yeah, i believe it still needs bumblebee, but i also think it's slightly better now...
<apm1> mips1911: thanks for your help :)
<mips1911> knome, ok. I would not know as i don't have optimus so never tried it
<mips1911> apml, no problemo
<knome> mips1911, me neither. a friend had it, and fixed his problem by writing a few more lines of driver/launcher code :P
<mips1911> knome, lol I'm not that clever
<apm1> mips1911: are you using wine on 12.04.1 ?
<knome> mips1911, me neither... hopefully he is :P
<mips1911> apm1, I'm running 12.10 beta without wine so sorry can't help there
<apm1> ^ i wanna play gta 3 on xubuntu 12.04.1
<knome> apm1, check wine appdb if it's supported
<knome> apm1, if not, then i think you're pretty much out of luck :)
<apm1> knome: it is platinum
<knome> apm1, then it should work.. with wine stuff, generally refer to the wine documentation
<mips1911> Platinum & Gold http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=936 so why don;t you give it a bash ;)
<apm1> http://tuxoblog.blogspot.in/2006/10/how-to-run-gta-3-with-wine.html
<mips1911> That's really old but who knows
<knome> probably still valid.
<knome> gta3 is really old too.
<knome> wine hasn't changed too much either
<mips1911> maybe I should try wine with Homefront which i'm busy playing in win7
<apm1> huh windows machine , that part i can't do, as i have sworn to use only unix for the rest of my life :d
<mips1911> apm1, I game occasionally so instead of worrying about wine compatibility I just boot into win7 for my fix of gaming, does not get used for anything else
 * apm1 investigates into winetricks 
<apm1> anyone using winetricks ?
<mips1911> does it not get installed by default when you install wine?
<apm1> nope it is a frontend to wine
<apm1> ^well a script
<mips1911> apm1 you can try the #winehq channel for wine related questions
<apm1> mips1911: ok joining it
<mips1911> I'm starving, in the mood for a bunny chow
<apm1> mips1911: ewww, i am a vegetarian
<mips1911> lol, it does not contain rabbit. I could be meat though or veg, I'm keen for a bean one
<apm1> mips1911: beans are ok :p
<apm1> gotta go now ttyl :p
<xubuntu828> Hello! Sorry for the newbie question but I have nowhere else to go at the moment. Does anyone know if thunar dropbox plugin is working at the moment? Cause I cant get it to run.
<mips1911> off to the shop to get a bean bunny chow, bbl
<xubuntu828> Hello! Sorry for the newbie question but I have nowhere else to go at the moment. Does anyone know if thunar dropbox plugin is working at the moment? Cause I cant get it to run.
<jola> how can I move all files of directory foo/* into . recursively?
<mips1911> .?
<Pici> jola: This *should* work: find /path/to/foo/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 -I {} mv {} ./
<Pici> jola: if you know that the files don't have any spaces in them, you can just do: find /path/to/foo -type f -exec mv {} . \;
<pat> hello!
<mips1911> hi
<pat> i'm installing xubuntu on my old pc
<mips1911> yes
<pat> Nothing, I'm here just for kill time
<mips1911> oh ok, kill on
<mips1911> if you are into s&m try 12.10 :D
<mips1911> and help with testing
<pat> yes! i'm installing 12.10 right now
<mips1911> desktop or alternate iso?
<pat> desktop
<mips1911> how's the installer working for you?
<pat> yes i'm installing by a bootalble usb pen
<mips1911> is ubiquity (gui install interface) working ok though?
<pat> yes, I think
<pat> i'm near to the end of the process
<pat> ok complete
<pat> see you
<mips1911> ok
<mips1911> reboot and tell us what you think, there are a few bugs though
<mips1911> amp1 come right with wine?
<apm1> no i am quite confused
<apm1> be back in 30 mins
<raven> hi
<raven> where are the config files of the energy settings?
<TheSheep> raven: what energy settings?
<raven> TheSheep timeouts for monitor for example
<TheSheep> they are stored in xfconf
<TheSheep> you can get to them with the settings editor
<raven> TheSheep i need any command line way
<TheSheep> raven: xfconf
<TheSheep> raven: you have xfconf-query for querying
<TheSheep> raven: oh, and it can also set a value
<raven> ok tnx
<TheSheep> raven: for example `xfconf-query -l -c xfce4-power-manager` will list the power manager-related properties you have
<blackgatonegro> why does any version of ubuntu end picking a server not in my country when I tell them to find the best server?
<blackgatonegro> Also, it really doesn't end being the best server.
<holstein> blackgatonegro: would you like to konw how to edit the server config?
<mips1911> I just use the main server
<holstein> i can think of a few reasons why it might not choose what you are expecting blackgatonegro ... a proxy... your isp's setup... the path you are taking from your connection during setup
<blackgatonegro> no proxy, might be my isp setup
<blackgatonegro> anyway there are only like six servers for my country
<blackgatonegro> I just pick one my one and test the speed installing something small
<holstein> blackgatonegro: would you like to request more? or set up a server?
<blackgatonegro> the problem is that x/ubuntu always picks servers from another country when I make it pick best server in synaptic, I need a terminal command that does something like "pick best server from country "X"
<holstein> blackgatonegro: its likely the path you are taking, from your location... making the intaller choose a server you are not expecting
<blackgatonegro> I select over servers from my country in xubuntu, then pick the "pick best server option"
<holstein> blackgatonegro: maybe it woud be best from your location to try it manually
<blackgatonegro> thats what I have been doing, but that still does not tell me what server is faster
<holstein> blackgatonegro: faster is likely going to depend certain variables.. it could literally be picking the fastest one based on where you are connecting
<holstein> the fastest at that time
<blackgatonegro> I got a weird bug after updating xubuntu
<holstein> blackgatonegro: whats the bug #?
<blackgatonegro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189509/
<blackgatonegro> I guess I will have to manualy edit the package list
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1010212 might be relavant
<blackgatonegro> how I do that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346386 in apt (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1010212 [MASTER] Update fails with invalid package files with "Encountered a section with no Package: header"" [High,Triaged]
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742 has a few suggestions
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/346386 is the original
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346386 in apt (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] Update fails with invalid package files with "Encountered a section with no Package: header"" [High,Triaged]
<holstein> ^^ at least it seems like that to me
<blackgatonegro> tryng to fix it right now
<blackgatonegro> error fixed, thank you
<xubuntu392> could someone help me out please D:
<xubuntu392> i can't figure out how to get a terminal app to show up in the xfce menu lol D:
<David-A> xubuntu392: a specific app? if you make an app with a gui and want it to show in the menu, make a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/
<Guest22461> Hello.  I'm trying to upgrade an older computer i have that has xubuntu 9.04 installed up to 12.04
<holstein> Guest22461: i would just reinstall
<holstein> you'll need to go 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 to 12.04
<holstein> each of those can take several hours, best case
<pantheon> нужна помощь
<pantheon> я в Линуксе совсем нуб. После установки обновлений перестал работать менеджер приложений, менеджер обновлений и веб-браузер
<pantheon> можно сделать откат обновлений?
<holstein> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<holstein> pantheon: ^^
<pantheon> thanks a lot))
<eric_> Thanks holstein.  I might try anyway. It's a fairly fast machine.  I can run from the images.    and I've already got images for 10.04 and 12.04,
<pantheon> how i can re-install Firefox?
<eric_> downloading 9.10 right now.
<eric_> Is there a list of the md5sums from an official mirror?  I'm not sure I'm getting from an "official" mirror.
<pantheon> can't do anything with it((
<eric_> pantheon,  try 'sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<pantheon> oh, thanks!
<eric_> or maybe 'sudo apt-get install firefox --reinstall'
<eric_> it's been a while.  One of those works.     maybe even 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox'
<livingdaylight> i see ubuntustudio is now using xfce - good, eh?
<pantheon> i'm trying now, thanks!
<eric_> OK.  Let me know which way works.
<pantheon> eric_, "sudo apt-get install firefox --reinstall" works
<eric_> Cool.  I hope that fixes your issues.
<pantheon> one of them...
<eric_> It's also possible you have some data corruption in your profile directory under your home directory.  If only one user has an issue, that's often the problem.
<pantheon> i have a same problem with application center (центр приложений)
<pantheon> there is no one at #xubuntu-ru
<apm1> which amd/ati proprietary driver packaget to install , the fglrx or fglrx post release ?
<apm1> *package
<apm1> mips1911: which amd/ati proprietary driver packaget to install , the fglrx or fglrx post release ? :)
<mips1911> apm1, sorry but no idea as I've never had an ati gpu
<apm1> mips1911: btw i got gta3 working on my nvidia on xubuntu
<mips1911> cool
<mips1911> apm1, is the ati with 12.04 or 12.10?
<apm1> mips1911: 12.04.1
<David-A> apm1: the "system settings > additional driver" tool will try to detect the hardware and select the best version of the available drivers. did you try that and it was not good?
<pantheon> different stripes appear on screen and mouse pointer does not mapped зкщзукдн(((
<pantheon> *properly
<apm1> system settings>additional drivers is the one prompting me with 2 drivers
<David-A> apm1: is one of them "recommended"?
<apm1> David-A: both are :p
<pantheon> there is no available additional drivers
<David-A> apm1: to know what version of driver is best one needs to know very specifically what graphics card and chips there are. in this case, i think you can try both. try one, logout/login, try the other, logout/login, see what works best.
<apm1> David-A: i can tell you my graphic card it's an raedon 6130 on an AMD e350
<David-A> apm1: i don't have these. google and/or amd's site may help you find find the right version, but testing oneself is part of the joy. :)
<apm1> David-A: will these drivers from system>additional drivers also install catalyst ?
<apm1> David-A: what if both of them don't work as i intend them to ? any other places to install from except the repos ?
<pantheon> so, how i can fix my problem described above?
<apm1> David-A: need to reboot , see you in 5 mins
<David-A> apm1: if you can find later version on amd's site than the versions in the repos, but you must check that it is appropriate for your hardware.
#xubuntu 2012-09-07
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> im getting this error: W: Fallo al obtener http://ubuntuarchive.xfree.com.ar/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/geany/geany-common_0.21.dfsg-1ubuntu4_all.deb
<GridCube>   403  Forbidden
<GridCube> i've changed my sources to other server and im try to update now
<GridCube> oh well, that seems to have fixed it
<Unit193> For what it's worth, I get a 403 on that page, may want to contact that repo.
<GridCube> kay
<GridCube> thanks
<GridCube> :)
<v1adimir> has anyone built newer Java, than openjdk-7-jre 7~u3-2.1.1~pre1-1ubuntu3? (http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/alert-cve-2012-4681-1835715.html)
<ubottu> Multiple vulnerabilities in the Java Runtime Environment (JRE) component in Oracle Java SE 7 Update 6 and earlier allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted applet that bypasses SecurityManager restrictions by (1) using com.sun.beans.finder.ClassFinder.findClass and leveraging an exception with the forName method to access restricted classes from arbitrary p... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-4681)
<v1adimir> is this a good solution, maybe? http://askubuntu.com/questions/163737/how-do-i-create-deb-package-for-oracle-jdk
<v1adimir> nvm, ok found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<xubuntu301> Hi, so i have an issue and not sure how to fix it, basically, was asked to fix a freinds netbook, whatever reaosn os wouldnt boot, i got xubuntu 12.04 on a flash drive and installed via it. Now the xubuntu wont boot without the flash drive
<v1adimir> can you wipe the xubuntu installation?.. just get 12.04.1 and reinstall ;)
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu301: did you install grub on the flash drive?
<v1adimir> ^ or that xD
<xubuntu301> dont think so, didnt know to, i used a program for putting it on there, hold on while i grab the name
<v1adimir> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125494/cant-boot-without-flash-drive-plugged-in
<xubuntu301> ok vlad, ill try that, thanks
<v1adimir> sudo grub-install /dev/sda 'That command will install GRUB to the MBR of the first hard drive, which should make it bootable.'
<v1adimir> xubuntu301: further down in the thread, there's also the boot-repair
<xubuntu301> yeah trying to find out the drive sda name
<v1adimir> may be easier?..
<xubuntu301> thanks very much v1adimir , first link fixed it, thanks :)
<v1adimir> nice
<xubuntu301> i used to have ubuntu on this comp and did fine with it, but at the time, amd video cards + directx + ubuntu = no likey XD
<v1adimir> 12.04 is the first version that 'worked' for me as well :s
<xubuntu301> 10.04, but havent tryed it since a diff driver for video card came out, nor the 12.04
<v1adimir> oic
<xubuntu301> again, thanks, have fun :)
<v1adimir> :)
<xubuntu316> how to disable auto login
<morgan> can someone please help me figure out how to mount 2 ntfs hdd that were in raid 1 on windows 7 D:
<well_laid_lawn> morgan: see if this helps - http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=189&t=90313&p=519759#p519520
<morgan> mmmm nope, i don't see a UUID for the drives
<morgan> arg this is so confusing seriously about to go back to windows :(
<well_laid_lawn> morgan: did you try in a terminal   sudo blkid   ?
<well_laid_lawn> that'll help find the UUID
<morgan> yes all I see is /dev/sdb: TYPE="isw_raid_member" and /dev/sdc: TYPE="isw_raid_member" for the 2 drives in question
<morgan> oh there is also /dev/mapper/isw_defgabgbdi_Volume0p1: LABEL="Local Disk" UUID="20E419BFE41997DC" TYPE="ntfs"
<morgan> but i have no idea what that is
<well_laid_lawn>  /dev/mapper is from the raid setup so that'll be the UUID to use afaik
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use raid here or anywhere
<morgan> hmmm ok here goes
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<morgan> okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<morgan> so
<morgan> it worked, partially
<morgan> i think
<well_laid_lawn> what part failed?
<morgan> it only mounted a single partition
<morgan> there is another partition missing i think somewhere lol
<well_laid_lawn> the raid device should have two partitions in it?
<morgan> yes
<morgan> UUID=20E419BFE41997DC /mount/downloads/ ntfs rw 0 0
<morgan> does that look right for the fstub?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<morgan> oh btw, the missing partition is a hidden truecrypt volume
<morgan> but it still doesnt show up in trucrypt
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about truecrypt
<morgan> mmm ok me neither apparently lol
<well_laid_lawn> see if the arch wiki can give a clue - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/TrueCrypt#Mount_volumes_via_fstab
<well_laid_lawn> morgan:  check the size of the raid mount to see if all of it is in fact there
<morgan> yeah the 1 partition that I can see is all there
<morgan> it was 300~ gb of the 2tb drives
<morgan> the rest is the hidden drive that I can't seem to find
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Guest14501> I have problem with xfce. When i minimized browser it not minimized into panel. What item i should add to panel or what ?
<Guest14501> I have problem with xfce. When i minimized browser it not minimized into panel. What item i should add to panel or what ?
<Unit193> No need to repeat, and do you have "Window Buttons"?
<Guest14501> yes
<Guest14501> Program not apear in panel when minimized
<morgan> do you have a top toolbar still ?
<Guest14501> yes
<morgan> 'panel 1'
<Guest14501> yes
<morgan> right click and go to panel > panel pref
<morgan> then under items you need to add 'window buttons' if its not there
<Guest14501> oh, thats good, thank you very much ;)
<morgan> 16 mb/s download
<morgan> only reason i'm choosing linux over windows 7 lol
<morgan> the networking and core OS files are just so much better than windows lol
<Guest88820> I copy mouse cursor theme to /usr/share/icons and choose to use it in mouse theme settings. I see that curson but when i turn it on windows buttons it bact to "default".
<jola> how can I move all files of directory foo/* into . recursively?
<Marzata> with -r
<tails2> jola, mv foo/* .
<tails2> jols, (move operations aren't ever 'non-recursive' as such; when you move a directory, everything in it is moved implicitly; on a single filesystem it's internally nothing like a copy operation.)
<jola> tails2, yes, I thought so, but it doesn't work with git mv foo/* .
<jola> tails2, fatal: source directory is empty, source=src/bin, destination=bin  (foo would be src here)
<tails2> jola, sorry, I'm unsure as to how git handles move operations, or what happens if you use standard mv within a git repo.
<CrisBee> I love xubuntu! :D Switched from Ubuntu which I got rid off because stupid Unity Desktop. Had the feeling they removed more features than they added. So uncomfortable.
<apm1> xubuntu is acting strange in the additional driver recommendation and installation :/
<apm1> i am running xubuntu on a nvidia 320m machine and an AMD apu machine haveing the raedon 6310 integrated on the chip with a 1.6ghz processor
<apm1> ^well screw that noise
<apm1> since i think this is a gui-xfce problem with xubuntu :)
<PopeJob> xubuntu doesnt recognize the canon EOS 550D camera via USB (to browse images on that device)
<PopeJob> windows on the same computer finds the camera, and ubuntu on a nother laptop finds the camera, too
<PopeJob> how can I make xubuntu notice the plugged-in camera?
<apm1> ^ you are talking about how it's not mounting it as a storage medium ?
<PopeJob> yepp
<apm1> go to settings manager in the application menu on the top left of your screen
<apm1> click on removable derives and media
<apm1> see the camera tab ?
<PopeJob> I am not at home atm, but I know what you mean :p
<PopeJob> please go on
<apm1> download "shotwell " it's a software package using "sudo apt-get install shotwell" now check import photos when connected and type shotwell in the command box under the check box
<apm1> ^import photos when connected is a check box
<PopeJob> allright, thx. will try that :)
<apm1> ^shotwell is not necesarry but it is one hell of a photo managment app , even better than apple's iphoto :p
<apm1> xubuntu is screwing up with additional driver stuff recently :(
<apm1> see now i have to reboot for installing shotwell :p
<apm1> this is ridiculous :d
<apm1> huh how come whenever i use "apt " i have to reboot but when i use synaptic , nothing happens , something is broken in xubuntu these days :(
<apm1> anyone from the dev team here ?
<apm1> ^well nobody is on #xubuntu-dev
<apm1> mips1911, did you notice something strange with 12.04.1 ? :p
<mips1911> like? since an update/upgrade this morning my netwok no longer works
<apm1> mips1911, the biggest issue i am facing is the incompatibility of additional drivers applet and the real packages being installed from it :p
<apm1> ^on my AMD/ati laptop i installed the proprietary drivers(post release) last night , i left it to download the drivers and install them using the additional drivers applet and when i came back after about a few hours the installation was not succesful according to the applet it had an error message
<apm1> error-"failed to install , check log." something along the lines
<MrBushido> where can i find a shortcut to choose/configure screensaver settings?
<MrBushido> xscreensaver loads on startup, but i cant find the config app
<apm1> but when i noticed the catalyst control center in my application menu i got confused and searched for "fglrx" with synaptic , and to my utter suprise the damn driver was installed perfectly with the catalyst control center
<apm1> MrBushido, 2 things
<apm1> 1. try settings manager
<MrBushido> ahar, it's under the settings manager
<apm1> MrBushido, does it have a screensaver icon ?
<MrBushido> i keep forgetting thats a link, not some kind of title lol
<MrBushido> yah
<MrBushido> thanks <3
<apm1> MrBushido, huh so you have chosen our code of conduct as a nick ? :p
<apm1> ^2
<MrBushido> hehe
<apm1> MrBushido, i didn't expect a samurai to laugh that proves it you are not one :p
<MrBushido> i'm not
<MrBushido> i just have bad parents
<MrBushido> cruel even
<MrBushido> who would name their child bushido!?
<apm1> MrBushido, huh how old are you ?
<MrBushido> 10780 days old
<apm1> MrBushido, trolling me ?
<MrBushido> yes
<MrBushido> very
<apm1> MrBushido, you messed with the wrong man then :d
<apm1> lol
<MrBushido> :'<
<apm1> MrBushido, you do sound like a bot :d
<MrBushido> I AM A ROBOT, HOW MAY I SERVE YOU!? BZZZZWHRRRRR
<apm1> MrBushido, let's take it on offtopic ?
<MrBushido> i would, but i have things to do <3
<MrBushido> thanks again for the help
<apm1> MrBushido, ok my pleasure
 * apm1 believes if no other nvidia and ati card owners are responding then it is only him who is having problems :p
<faLUCE>  hi. Is it possible to install (k/l/x)ubuntu on a zelig pad 700 ?
<baizon> dont think yet
<baizon> android would be recommended
<baizon> but you can try :)
<faLUCE> baizon: I know that android is recommended, but before buying it I want some feedback
<mips1911_> you would have to download ARM version of ubuntu though
<Rouennais> Tout le monde s'en cogne mais je suis en train d'installer XU sur une clef USB !
<Rouennais> en fait, tout le monde zone ici sans rien foutre !
<Rouennais> -> définition du zonage en meme temps...
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Rouennais> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Rouennais> excellent !
<mips1911_> mercy
<Rouennais> I said that i'm installing X-Ubuntu on an USB key, and that everybody is sleeping on his keyboard !
<gmagno> hello, I'm using Xubuntu 12.04 32bits. I have no idea why "tput bel" does not sound... I already installed pcspkr kernel so that I could make sounds with speaker ("beep" command is working)
<gmagno> what should I do?
<apm1> mips1911_, mercy for merci' , witty :D
<Rouennais> no I D ! Sorry !
<gmagno> I'm using centerim for chat, but I'm not hearing any notification sound. Since centerim uses "tput bel" to do that, I'm almost sure that would solve the problem
<gmagno> the fact is calling "tput bel" does no sound
<gmagno> if I call "tput flash" it does what it should do however
<gmagno> is this a terminal configuration?
<mips1911_> apm1 at least somebody got it lol
<apm1> mips1911_, what rendering speed do you get on your gpu ?
<mips1911_> apm1, how would i test to compare?
<apm1> on amd/ati there is a utility called glxgear i don't know about nvidia
<mips1911_> thats a xorg mesa utility and can be used with all gpus
<mips1911_> glxgears gives me the same framerate as my monitor, is there another switch/test to run with it
<mips1911_> apm1 if I disbale sync to vblank on my gpu I get about 15800 FPS
<gmagno> no ideas? :-/
<apm1> mips1911_, how do you disable sync to vblanc ?
<apm1> *vblank
<mips1911_> apm1, first how many FPS do you get?
<apm1> 459 max :( on fglrx
<mips1911_> apm1, then you don;t have vblank on. if vblank was on you would get 60fps as it's synced to the refresh rate of your monitor and that is usually less than 120
<mips1911_> apml, what gpu is that?
<apm1> mips1911_, raedon 6310 on an AMD apu e350
<mips1911_> which drivers are you using?
<apm1> fglrx post release
<apm1> fglrx post release drivers
<apm1> 15800 fps , what do you do with that CAD ? :D
<mips1911> apml, I have no idea then sorry. Have you tried the opensource driver?  See someone over here got 714fps. Maybe ask in the ati forums?
<mips1911> apm1, my gpu is actually old and slow, battles with new games. glxgears is also not a proper benchmarking tool. Try the phoronix suite for benchmarking
<apm1> mips1911, but your gpu is an nvidia right and is a discrete processor
<mips1911> apm1, yes
<mips1911> brb
<apm1> but mine is an on cpu die gpu and is amd
<apm1> gotta go ttyl :D
<xubuntu951> My son has loaded Xubuntu onto my EEE netbook, successfully.Trying to establish an Internet connection I clicked on the words  (something like)"wireless internet" whihc is on a drop down box on the panel across the top of the screen. The word s just disappeared and seem to have disabled any wireless connection. How do I get it back?
<mips1911> click on it again and see what options you get
<xubuntu951> It has disappeared - the only options that now appear are "VPN" and "enable networks"
<gmagno> xubuntu951, by "disappeared" you mean grayed out?
<xubuntu951> yes - it is just possible to see some (very) greyed out words - but they are not 'live'
<gmagno> xubuntu951, I used to experience that. I think the updates solved it
<xubuntu951> but the updates need an internet connection - catch22
<GridCube> xubuntu951, thats a pretty anoying bug that happens a lot, you have to log off and log back in
<gmagno> xubuntu951, restart computer
<GridCube> if reloggin doesnt work do what gmagno says and reboot, theres pretty much no other easy option
<mips1911> what happens if you try and edit connections?
<xubuntu951> yes, I rebooted, still no "internet option on this drop down@ it works wired but can't get my wireless address
<gmagno> xubuntu951, can you directly connect your computer to router by cable?
<xubuntu951> yes
<gmagno> I think you should do that
<xubuntu951> ok, then what?
<gmagno> connect the to net by cable, do the updates
<mips1911> beer time, bbl ;)
<gmagno> "Start"->System->UpdateManager
<xubuntu951> thanks very much everybody, I have to go to work now, I'll try via the cable connection, install updates and see what. Cheers bye
<gmagno> o/
<GridCube> xubuntu951, thats a pretty anoying bug that happens a lot, you have to log off and log back in?
<GridCube>  no
<GridCube> xubuntu951, does you netbook has a fn key that enables wireless by hardware
<GridCube> that was the question
<xubuntu951> yes, I have wired connection, will try to load updates that way and see if problem is solved, thanks a lot
<xubuntu438> hello
<xubuntu438> when I use the image viewer on xubuntu and that I want to zoom, I need to press CTRL, what can I do ?
<recon_lap> hmm, that is odd, wont zoom past 100% using keyboard
<xubuntu438> Actually I would like to zoom just using the mouse, without the need to push CTRL
<mewt> do desktop launchers work in xubuntu?
<recon_lap> xubuntu438:  seems the shortcut key dont work as expected, you could use the + icon on the toolbar on the left
<recon_lap> mewt: they work for me? why do you ask?
<mewt> im getting [Desktop: command not found
<xubuntu438> generally I use the scroll button to zoom in & out in other image viewers but with ristretto, scrolling switch the picture instead, which is quite unusual
<mewt> might it have been something i uninstalled when i got rid of unity?
<recon_lap> mewt: well, would think your command is wrong. is the command in the systems path? have you included the the full path of the command
<recon_lap> xubuntu438: you can always install one of the other viewers and use that as default viewer instead
<mewt> http://pastebin.com/VQtWN7qu full code for the launcher
<xubuntu438> yeah, sure, I'll do that, thanks
<recon_lap> mewt: do you have a JVM installed ?
<mewt> the script works, the launcher doesnt
<mewt> i wouldnt run it this way normally but im making it pretty and easy for my brother's desktop
<mewt> so the first line, [Desktop Entry], is causing some sort of problem
<recon_lap> mewt: try running the .jar  file instead of the .sh
<mewt> which also works fine
<mewt> just not from the launcher
<mewt> i only made the script because i thought the launcher couldnt run the jar directly for some reason, but it's the same error either way
<recon_lap> mewt: works fine for me running the jar ?
<recon_lap> mewt: only diff is i dont have the path set
<recon_lap> mewt: sort of makes sense as the JVM would be somewhere else
<mewt> ?
<recon_lap> mewt: never mind, I put the path in and it works
<mewt> ~$ '/home/shako/Desktop/gedit.desktop'
<mewt> /home/shako/Desktop/gedit.desktop: line 2: [Desktop: command not found
<mewt> ^ no idea what this is then?
<recon_lap> mewt: gedit?
<mewt> just an example
<recon_lap> mewt: I assume it just part of a path, same on my system so I don't think it's relevant
<mewt> it's weird because it works from the toolbar launcher
<knome> mewt, you can't run .desktop files like scripts
<mewt> but on the desktop it gives thiw error
<mewt> oh really
<mewt> i have to run them as bin commands or something?
<recon_lap> mewt: sure it does, gedit.desktop is not executable
<mewt> ah!
<recon_lap> mewt: even if it exists
<mewt> lets see here then
<recon_lap> mewt: it's a file that contains info that the desktop uses, making it executable not going to help
<mewt> right
<mewt> thats what i was doing
<mewt> but otherwise i get a permission denied
<recon_lap> mewt: maybe try double click on the icon :)
<mewt> nah :|
<mewt> nothing happens
<mewt> i guess i arrive at the root of the problem
<mewt> i tried to get a launcher to work that wasnt working and broke it more
<recon_lap> mewt: check the "run in terminal" checkbox in the launcher and try again
<mewt> terminal pops up then disappears
<recon_lap> mewt: suggest you delete the launcher and create a new one.
<mewt> this is launcher #2000
<recon_lap> mewt: and you can start minecraft from the command line?
<mewt> full path yeah
<mewt> to the jar or script
<mewt> heres the script code: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<mewt> the jar is in the same directory so i didnt need to use a full path
<recon_lap> whats java -version give
<mewt> should be 6
<mewt> 1.6.0_24
<recon_lap> mewt: well, i'm wondering if you got openjava or oracle java
<mewt> oracle
<recon_lap> mewt: well, I got open, so there is a possibility
<mewt> the exact same launcher? man
<mewt> i wonder what im doing
<recon_lap> mewt: are you open to installing openJVM
<mewt> not really :( i dont see how it could be the root of it anyway, seeing as java seems to be running fine
<recon_lap> mewt: when i use you command line java line it open but graphics are corrupt
<mewt> oh graphics are fine here
<recon_lap> mewt: have you tried using the command line in the launcher rather that just the file name?
<mewt> i have
<recon_lap> well, I pretty sure it's because you dont have openJVM installed, but you've left already
<n2diy> just setup a laptop with Xu 10.04, and I'm trying to hook up to a wireless network. Plugged in the Avaya (orinoco silver?) card, it lights up, and iwconfig shows it, but no internet access. I added the cards MAC address to the router's allow list, but still no connection?
<recon_lap> n2diy: is you network encrypted ?
<recon_lap> and why install 10.04?
<n2diy> recon_lap, not sure? hom could I check?
<n2diy> 12.04 sucks.
<recon_lap> n2diy: well, you can check the setting on the router or on a different computer that can connect
<n2diy> recon_lap, this computer is wired to the router and I'm in the admin pages, the laptop is next to me.
<recon_lap> n2diy: you'll have to check the router then
<recon_lap> n2diy: look to see if wireless encryption is set up, be stuff like WPA WEP ect
<recon_lap> n2diy: you ever connect using wireless before?
<n2diy> recon_lap, ok, I just stumbled on the routers bssid, which I wasn't able to find earlier, let me enter that in the network settings on the laptop and see what happens?
<recon_lap> n2diy: why dont you use network manager?
<n2diy> recon_lap, wasn't aware of it, is it installed?
<n2diy> recon_lap, think I found it, entering the wpa password now.
<mips1911> how hard is it to remaster the netinstall image to include extra packages from a current install?
<n2diy> recon_lap, cennection is cooking, thanks.
<recon_lap> n2diy: no problem , glad it was easy
<drc> 7 sept daily (64) on a USB stick boots through the new xubuntu splash screen does display (makes me thing of kubuntu with the rings towards the bottom) a "pixelated" black and white diagonal (to left to bottom right) screen and stops.  A <quick> look at the MLs and the ubuntu beta (which has similiar problems for me) release notes show nothing.
<drc> I'm assuming it's a problem with the video drivers?  BTW I have a 256MB nVidia GeForce 8400M GS.
<mips1911> try installing nvidia-current & nvidia-settings from the repos or the X-swat PPA
<drc> sorry, I wasn't clear...this is booting a Live USB.
<recon_lap> drc: you could try boot to command line and install from there onto the usb. might be wrong about that
<drc> recon_lap: And what would that do that a normal boot would not?
<recon_lap> drc: give you access to the property graphic drivers at boot I would assume.
<recon_lap> drc: but I'm not sure as this is not a problem I've faced, was only a suggestion
<drc> well, it's worth a shot :)
<drc> bbs
<hjbehling> hi does anyone know if there's a way to change the datetime panel plugin (datetime-7) via the xfconf-query  tool?
<martinphone>  cp /usr/share/doc/shorewall/default-config/interfaces /etc/shorewall/ vi /etc/shorewall/interfaces gives me: ----> cp: target `/etc/shorewall/interfaces' is not a directory <----- correct, it is a file, what am I writting wrong?
<Unit193> What happens if you ls -l /etc/shorewall/  ?
<martinphone> a, root
<martinphone> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  334 Sep  7 00:18 interfaces
<martinphone> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  512 Dec 13  2011 Makefile
<martinphone> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4336 Dec 26  2011 shorewall.conf
<martinphone> but even with sudo I get the same message
<n2diy> well my laptop is attempting to make the wireless connection, I can see the networks ssid, and I'm prompted for a password, but the WPA shared key isn't working?
<recon_lap> n2diy: you sure you got the right password?
<recon_lap> n2diy: and the right network ?
<Mike2012> hello, anyone here?
<n2diy> recon_lap, yes, this box is connected to wireless router, showing me the shared key, and the router's ssid. The router is ten upstairs in the living room.
<recon_lap> n2diy: that does not make sense, you mean you are in the routers config settings looking at the wpa config?
<Mike2012> my battery meter isnt working properly... anyone have any ideas about what to do?
<n2diy> recon_lap, yes, this box is logged into the router's admin page, the laptop is sitting next to me.
<recon_lap> n2diy: check that the wireless card your using can do wpa
<n2diy> recon_lap, ok.
<n2diy> recon_lap, the label on the card only lists WEP.
<recon_lap> n2diy: must be old, you can change the encryption on the router to WEP, it's crap encryption.
<n2diy> recon_lap, roger that, I just disabled encryption in the router, and I'm restarting the laptop.
<n2diy> recon_lap, the router is wide open, and I still can't connect, going to try a different card.
<n2diy> recon_lap, neither card works, maybe I have a signal level problem?
<Dresk> Is there a way to access the network monitor applet from another Window Manager, for example OpenBox?  I realize it's a bit contradictory to the X part of Xubuntu, but 'tis a question I have regardless
<pcroque> Dresk: look at Lubuntu (which uses openbox). I believe it uses the same network monitor applet in its panel.
<Unit193> Lubuntu uses LXDE on top of openbox, and it uses nm-applet.
<Dresk> So that nm-applet has been re-written for Lubuntu?
<pcroque> I'm not sure it needs to be rewritten. I think it's just the same package installed in Xubuntu and Lubuntu. Then the icon shows up in the system tray.
<Unit193> What panel are you using?
<sajan> Hey guys, server admin here new to linux on the desktop.  Moved over a year ago to Ubuntu and love it.  Want to try a different desktop manager but am wondering what the support for each is like?  Is xfce well supported, developed, and will it last?  Thanks.
<pleia2> Xfce is actively developed (latest major release was in May), the rest of your questions are somewhat subjective and you probably want to give it a try for yourself
<pleia2> you can ask questions on irc, mailing lists, forums...
<sajan> Well, basically...I'm liking xfce, but don't want to move to it on all my computers/laptops if it's going to die soon or if there is any uncertainty.  Looks like xfce is here to stay though from what I'm seeing.
<pleia2> no, the project is very active
<pleia2> you should be fine :)
<sajan> Cool.  Thanks.
<Sysi> conservative xfce has gained interest after ubuntu going for unity and gnome doing radical UI change
<Unit193> Should we bother to say Linus uses it? :P
<sajan> lol
<sajan> Yeah, I don't like Unity.
<sajan> However I really want to use Ubuntu because of it's backing from Canonical.
<sajan> Which brought me to Xubuntu, ;).
<xnox> aloha!
<xnox> anybody awake? =)
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> :)
#xubuntu 2012-09-08
<xnox> pleia2: ok. I upload ubiquity which should unbreak the quantal daily cds. whenever those will be build & published next.
<xnox> s/upload/uploaded/
<pleia2> xnox: great!
<pleia2> no more 50 thunar windows :)
<xnox> pleia2: yes. Apperantly the bug was reported back in 2011, when thunar switched from udisks -> udisks2
<xnox> pleia2: but little did ubiquity now, that the world has moved on from our ways to "freeze disks": hal, devkit-disks, udisks & setting manual options all over the place.
<xnox> now we support udisks2 as well....
<pleia2> ah
<xnox> pleia2: also theming should be better.
<pleia2> xnox: the black on black?
<xnox> yes.
 * pleia2 cheers
<xnox> well it was a a11y fix, cause gtk high contrast themes were broken as well.
 * pleia2 nods
<xnox> but there are still minor problems with booting CD as well as "ubiquity only mode"
<xnox> * on boot we get black background -> on ubuntu CDs we get plymouth logo theme
<xnox> it's hard to tell in kvm if it is "black off", "black grub" or "black plymouth" or "black xfce"
<xnox> it's certainly flicker free =)
<pleia2> :)
<xnox> but I'd preffer xubuntu logo and dont's
<xnox> s/dont's/dots/
<xnox> when ubiquity greeter appears (Try Xubuntu vs Install Now)
<xnox> ubiquity actually fakes everything you see
<pleia2> I see
<xnox> .... and the background it fakes is the "old one" not the MasterCard & Cirrus bubbles logo as now used in Try Xubuntu
<xnox> and there might be other bit's and bots that are missing.
<pleia2> well, this is good progress
<xnox> for ubuntu:ubquity fakes settings, top panel and indicators from scratch
<xnox> yeah, these bits are minor compared with previous no-go situation.
<xnox> BTW the slideshow is cool. I'm now considering Xubuntu..... Not fully decided yet though :P
<pleia2> yeah, they did a nice job on the improvements this cycle
<xnox> pleia2: haha =) I love how you distance yourself away from "them" =)
<pleia2> I've been pretty busy these past couple weeks, I didn't even realize it had been done until I wrote the "we won't have a beta 1" post yesterday
<pleia2> new background too, spiffy
<xnox> did MasterCard & Cirrus pay for that new background? =))))
<xnox> http://www.easyvectors.com/assets/images/vectors/afbig/cirrus-logo.jpg
<xnox> http://temp.knome.fi/xubuntu/quantal_wall/xubuntu-quantal.png
<pleia2> hah
<xnox> pleia2: bug 1043170 I commented on what needs doing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1043170 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Update Xubuntu wallpaper for Quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043170
<xnox> I will not fix it for you =) I want to see merge proposal from xubuntu-folks =) I want more people involved in ubiquity inner workings, especially when it comes to flavours integration.
<pleia2> xnox: btw, we have #xubuntu-devel too which is probably the best place for this (I just realized we weren't there, oops)
<xnox> pleia2: are you saying that "xubuntu" users are not all coders ? =)))))
<pleia2> that would be a fascinating world
<Unit193> Technically not really, could drop all users that aren't coders rather than have all 1K+ being coders.
<GleasonGrails> Hey anyone around think they can help me with install on a brand new macbook?
<GleasonGrails> I have rEFIT or whatever installed
<GleasonGrails> but when I choose boot linux from CD I just see a cursor blinking
<xnox> Do you have 64bit mac or 32bit mac?
<GleasonGrails> even a link for dummies would be great
<GleasonGrails> brand new
<GleasonGrails> so 64
<xnox> ah. Cool.
<xnox> Did you get the amd64+mac image?
<GleasonGrails> yup
<xnox> Is that precise?
<GleasonGrails> let me double check
<xnox> 12.04.1?
<GleasonGrails> yup
<xnox> good.
<xnox> put it in, hold C and boot. What happens?
<GleasonGrails> There is always the possibility of a bad burn
<xnox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro10-1/Precise
<xnox> points to
<xnox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006475
<GleasonGrails> same thing just a cursor
<GleasonGrails> although I can't tell if it is loading
<xnox> hmm... it's been a while since I had a mac.
<xnox> Good luck or try askubuntu.com
<xnox> or #ubuntu
<xnox> or maybe somebody here has modern macs =)
<GleasonGrails> it isn't a retna
<GleasonGrails> though
<xnox> 10-1 mac is retina
<GleasonGrails> Well maybe I said it wrong then
<GleasonGrails> I bought the quad core one without the retna
<xnox> oh. ok.
<GleasonGrails> Sorry not a Mac zelot
<GleasonGrails> just wanted a decent quad core with an Nvidia chip
<GleasonGrails> and got better financing :-)
<GleasonGrails> but now I want Ubuntu on it and it is making me sad I can't get it to work
<GleasonGrails> almost as sad as no end/home button
<GleasonGrails> :-(
<ka3ak> anyone running xubuntu on a zenbook?
<GridCube> nope
<ka3ak> hmm, is anyone running on a machine with an nvidia optimus enabled card?
<scarecrow> none here
<GridCube> what problem do you have ka3ak
<ka3ak> when i start xfce via startx, the desktop is messed up. it's like it's pushed up and to the left
<ka3ak> when i bring the mouse to the top of the screen, it reappears at the bottom
<ka3ak> so i'm hoping someone with a similar setup can tell me what kernel and nvidia drivers they are running, and let me peek at their xorg config a little bit
<GridCube> ka3ak, why are you using startx and not lightdm?
<GridCube> and what version of xfce are you using?
<holstein> ka3ak: im getting an optimus
<holstein> ka3ak: see if this is handy for you https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<scarecrow> i lost my patience with windows server 2012 and broke my hard drive.... trying to install xubuntu 12.04.1 on a 16GB flash drive.   third time running setup. setup keeps crashing near the end of the install
<GridCube> :/
<ka3ak> 4.6.2
<GridCube> D: 4.6?
<GridCube> what version of xubuntu are you using? 10.04?
<ka3ak> this is where i have to come clean, it's actually 64 bit slackware 13.37 with nvidia-current and 3.5.3 kernel
<bazhang> #slackware
<scarecrow> just a lil different
<bazhang> a wee bit
<bazhang> and this is the wrong place to ask for support of slackware
<bazhang> ka3ak, --------> /join #slackware
<ka3ak> since ubuntu has successfully been installed on the ux32vd, i figured i'd steal some configs, that's all
<ka3ak> i'll try slackware
<ka3ak> #slackware
<scarecrow> wouldnt be the first time support for a diff OS worked
<GridCube> sure, but he is not even using 4.8
<scarecrow> help?
<nyRednek> be more specific
<holstein> scarecrow: i would check the hardware... maybe you have something creating hard drive issues... have you tested the memory?
<scarecrow> xubuntu 12.04.1 installer crashes at the second "Installing System" section @ 50%
<scarecrow> there is no hard drive
<scarecrow> thus why im using xubuntu
<holstein> scarecrow: if you are installing, you have some kind of drive
<scarecrow> installing from 2GB flash to 16GB flash
<holstein> that could be failing.. the downloaded iso could be bad
<holstein> either of those flash drives could be bad
<scarecrow> works fine when using this method with kubuntu
<scarecrow> and debian
<holstein> scarecrow: install kubuntu, and apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<scarecrow> k
<scarecrow> thanx
<holstein> scarecrow: those are different iso's so it could be the downloaded iso that is "bad"
<xubuntu005> ¿Alguien habla español?
<pleia2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu005> Gracias.
<DeathKnight> i tried installing different themes in xubuntu precise.. but.. everything works except for the title bar. it remains that of greybird.
<DeathKnight> any solution for this?
<Unit193> Settings Manager > Window Manager
<DeathKnight> Unit193, oh. thanks.
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<DeathKnight> also, can we add custom windows border?
<scarecrow> okay i am at my witts end
<scarecrow> at this point i have no idea what to do. i have tried different USBs, different disks, different distrobutions. i have even tried running the setup on a different computer that has sucessfully performed this operation before
<bazhang> !crosspost | scarecrow
<ubottu> scarecrow: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<scarecrow> what can i do? when i click send crash report, the reporter crashes. true on all debian distros i've tried
<bazhang> !md5 > scarecrow
<ubottu> scarecrow, please see my private message
<jd2> i'm missing the volume icon in xfce 4.10
<jd2> how can i get that back
<bazhang> jd2, the ppa for 4.10?
<jd2> i think i installed it from the ppa a while back
<scarecrow> i do not understand
<bazhang> md5 the iso scarecrow
<bazhang> !md5 | scarecrow please read again
<ubottu> scarecrow please read again: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> the current xfce4 is just 4.8
<scarecrow> no i dont understand how the md5 changed on all my USB sticks and CDs (i have tons of them laying around)
<bazhang> so must be the ppa.
<bazhang> scarecrow, the ISO, not the usb stick
<scarecrow> I THINK YOU ARENT UNDERSTANDING
<scarecrow> oops'
<bazhang> scarecrow, lose the caps for one
<scarecrow> i cant type without looking. need to get in the habbit of checking b4 i hit enter
<jd2> any way of getting the volume icon back?
<bazhang> jd2, might want to contact the PPA maintainer on that one
<jd2> ok, thanks
<scarecrow> i dont have a windows machine to verify the md5. i dont have a hard drive thus why i am installing to usb.
<bazhang> what computer are you on now
<scarecrow> i have 8 'buntu CDs, 3 DVDs, 2 debian DVDs, 4 kubuntu USB sticks, 1 lubuntu usb stick and 1 xubuntu usb stick. i have never had an issue with them b4 now
<scarecrow> im on a liveCD
<scarecrow> kubuntu 12.04 llive cd
<scarecrow> not really live, nothing special about it, just a burned ISO from the site
<bazhang> you are on a live cd, and somehow want to write an iso from the livecd to a usb stick from that?
<scarecrow> this isnt really that complicated. i just want to install linux. i am using a USB stick as sda
<bazhang> was that a yes?
<scarecrow> no
<bazhang> you have an install currently to do this from, or from the livecd environment
<scarecrow> i want to boot from a linux disk and install linux. simple
<bazhang> to where
<scarecrow> to a 16GB flash drive
<bazhang> using what tool? you have an iso to write to the usb stick? or want the livecd to install to it
<scarecrow> i have 8 'buntu CDs, 3 DVDs, 2 debian DVDs, 4 kubuntu USB sticks, 1 lubuntu usb stick and 1 xubuntu usb stick. i have never had an issue with them b4 now
<bazhang> scarecrow, thats not answering my question
<scarecrow> wow okay
<bazhang> repeating that adds no new info
<scarecrow> i dont understand why you are making this sound so difficult. to install linux you boot from either a CD, a DVD, or a usb stick, i have all three of those already made ready to go. they work i use them often.   I want to boot from any one of these (i dont care which one) and install linux. i do not have a hard drive so i wiill be installing onto a 16GB USB drive
<bazhang> a flash stick?
<scarecrow> 16GB flash stick
<bazhang> from what, using what tool
<scarecrow> wow
<bazhang> whats the error you are getting, exactly
<scarecrow> i burned the CDs using nero. i made the USB flash drives using Linux Live USB Creator (and 1 with Universal USB Creator). i will be installing onto a blank 16GB flash drive.
<scarecrow> im not getting an error in particular. it just says "The installer has crashed"
<bazhang> so you said. so whats the error/issue
<bazhang> so the "burn" failed
<scarecrow> wow
<bazhang> the installer crashing is an error
<scarecrow> is there any one else? you dont seem to understand
<bazhang> so there are two possible reasons for this: corrupt iso, or bad "burn"
<scarecrow> i have already booted the computer with the installation source (this momemt it is a 12.04 kubuntu DVD)   the computer is booted. i start the installation processes, i get through copying files, i usually get through installing the language packs, then the installer crashes
<scarecrow> get your head around the fact that i have A LOT of linux disks i have made over the years, this is not an MD5 issue. these disks work. these USB flash drives that have live linux distros on them work. i use them often. the ISO is not the issue. these ISOs date bake as far as Mandrake 7.10
<scarecrow> moving on. how do i find out what crashed beyound just the generic "Installer has crashed" error message?
<scarecrow> keep in mind i am already booted into a linux enviornment and i have the crash screen up right now
<scarecrow> seriously? thats it? thats the only answer? "Oh if linux wont install it's the MD5"     BS!!!!!!
<scarecrow> how about this?   i have another laptop that is sucessfully running from USB (8GB) can i copy the contents then just install grub?
<scarecrow> or does that not compute?
<scarecrow> or did i just get lucky and it's not really possible to install and run linux from USB?
<dniwe_ebanoe> и тишина
<Unit193> !ru | dniwe_ebanoe
<ubottu> dniwe_ebanoe: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dniwe_ebanoe> =\
<Unit193> I don't know Russian.
<dniwe_ebanoe> bad
<dniwe_ebanoe> i dont know english
<Unit193> You should join #ubuntu-ru as the bot said (They know Russian)
<dniwe_ebanoe> thnx, but i dont have a questions ;)
<dniwe_ebanoe> now installing xubuntu
<sajan> Anybody else having issues with Firefox and Chromium crashing on Google Plus?  The minute I hit enter after typing http://plus.google.com...the browser crashes.  Both of them.
<Unit193> I have it pinned as an app...tab.
<Unit193> sajan: Ah, you came back.  I have G+ pinned as an "AppTab" in firefox 17 (and did in older versions) without crashing.
<sajan> Unit193: Yeah, restarted.  Things are fine now and it opens up now and I've been in a hangout for some time now.  No idea what was causing it.
<zombii> 17?
<zombii> firefox took forever to reach 1.0. now it seems theres a new version every week
<Unit193> zombii: While I agree that it is excessive, I'm two "versions" up from normal release.
<Unit193> Called Aurora.
<apm1> i am currently running virtualbox on xubuntu(host) and want to install xubuntu as a guest os too, but i have one question :)
<apm1> do i have to install the proprietary drivers for my gpu in the virtual machine too?
<apm1> i  have already installed the drivers on the host os
<tsimpson> the VM doesn't have direct access to your hardware, but rather virtual hardware. so you shouldn't need to install any proprietary drivers
<apm1> tsimpson, but i will be able to use my gpu properly to play some lite games?
<tsimpson> I think vbox has the option to use graphics acceleration, so just make sure that box is checked in the VMs settings
<apm1> ^i am actually installing wine in the VM and with wine gta3 .
<tsimpson> ugg, wine is a different story all together, good luck ;)
<apm1> tsimpson, but virtualbox detects 2d accelration as a non optimal setting , so what about that ?
<tsimpson> testing, see what the performance is like without and see what it's like with
<Unit193> tsimpson: Jockey typically pulls up guest additions, actually.
<apm1> tsimpson, the manual for virtual box says it supports 3d accelration for linux but not 2d , wtf is with that
<tsimpson> Unit193: guess addition is not proprietary afaik ;)
<apm1> jockey ?
<tsimpson> apm1: #vbox would know more than I
<apm1> there is a channell for vbox ?
<apm1> damn i am old
<Unit193> In repo, not proprietary.
<apm1> Unit193, what ?
<Unit193> Ignore that.  Yes there is a channel for vitualbox, #vbox as tsimpson said, though it is early morning for some folk.
<apm1> tsimpson, what is jockey ?
<tsimpson> jockey is the software that detects what drivers your hardware needs and grabs it for you
<apm1> tsimpson, ok thanks
<apm1> tsimpson, so according to you i must install jockey in the guest os and then run it and it will install all the necessary drivers :)
<tsimpson> jockey should already be installed, though it may be the text-only version jockey-text
<apm1> so i just type jockey in the terminal and it will do all the stuff on it's own ?
<Mathias> the moving of the hdd worked :P
<mips1911> ?
<Mathias> just informing you ;P (i asked a question about it a couple of days ago)
<SKoNT> Salut
<apm1> i just used xubuntu software center but could not completely download a package(lost wifi connectivity) , so what should i do about it ? if i don't wanna reinstall it , will the partial package which i downloaded will it be a problem for "apt tools " ?
<apm1> ^should i delete the package from the "apt cache " ?
<apm1> did people here have sworn to never answer noob questions :D
<pAt__> apm1, :D
<pAt__> the question is quite good even
<pAt__> normally it shouldn't be a problem. If you want to go sure, you can do the following in the terminal:
<apm1> pAt__, but yet no one has answerd ?
<apm1> ^except you
<pAt__> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install yourpackage
<pAt__> ^^
<pAt__> not everybody is sitting in front of the computer and waiting for questions ;)
<apm1> ^i know about apt tools and their usage commands but did not know how much abstraction does ubuntu software center provide or does it have the potential to screw up the whole apt infrastructure ;)
<pAt__> I am not sure what the software center is doing in the background either, but I expect that it just uses apt-get in a normal way. Everything else would be a surprise for me :D
<apm1> pAt__, that means you and i both intend to ask the same question let's wait or google until we find the answer :D
<pAt__> I am not really looking for an answer :D
<pAt__> cause I do not use the software center very often except for stuff to buy
<pAt__> otherwise I use Synaptic or apt-get
<apm1> pAt__, same here
<pAt__> but yes, if somebody has an answer on that, I would also read it :D
<apm1> i hope the paid apps are freesoftware ( i think they are ) :)
<apm1> ^free as in freedom :D
<pAt__> hmm, I think that depends on the app itself
<pAt__> there are also closed source apps included
<pAt__> like pdf studio i.e.
<apm1> really closed source , man that i didn't expect from canonical :(
<pAt__> If you are using the flash plugin, you are used to closed source software apm1 ;)
<apm1> i am not using flash :)
<pAt__> wow, ok :)
<apm1> but i am using proprietary drivers :(
<pAt__> that would have been my next question ;)
<apm1> ^ a necessary evil :(
<pAt__> it is hard to just use open source software
<pAt__> I use it mostly, and that's ok for me.
<pAt__> But maybe we should switch to #xubuntu-offtopic ;)
<NeuhNeuh> Hi !
<NeuhNeuh> I want to enable compiz with Xubuntu (XFCE). But responses offers by Google and Doc ubuntu don't work :/
<apm1> NeuhNeuh, the compiz cube ?
<NeuhNeuh> apm1, Compiz
<NeuhNeuh> Compiz Cube ?
<apm1> what do you need compiz for ?
<NeuhNeuh> apm1, For effects :x
<apm1> NeuhNeuh, god help you with compiz that is some horrific business on xfce :D
<NeuhNeuh> x)
<apm1> when i tried compiz i lost my xserver , was left on console and had to startX :(
<apm1> NeuhNeuh, what effect you are aiming for ?
<NeuhNeuh> apm1, Rain effect
<NeuhNeuh> apm1, Cube
<NeuhNeuh> apm1, And darking backgrounds Windows
<NeuhNeuh> *dark
<apm1> NeuhNeuh, good luck but remember it's a suicide mission ;)
<NeuhNeuh> x)
<NeuhNeuh> Yeah
<NeuhNeuh> apm1, Compiz work :')
<NeuhNeuh> :')
 * NeuhNeuh is better, NeuhNeuh  is god, NeuhNeuh  roxx
<NeuhNeuh> Now I must edit config for launch compiz at startup :')
<CrisBee> Hi folks, I installed xubuntu 12.04 a few days ago and it seems firefox and every other browser is waaaay too slow. Is that a known issue?
<v1adimir> 12.04, or 12.04.1 ?
<v1adimir> there are some (video) fixes in .1
<CrisBee> Oh...I am not sure, I will try to figure it out.
<CrisBee> Can I figure it out in terminal?
<v1adimir> lsb_release -a
<apm1> do you have the iso file you installed from ?
<CrisBee> It is .1 version
<v1adimir> hm
<v1adimir> got no problems here with FF 15.0
<Mathias> no problems with ff here too :P
<Mathias> CrisBee: might be your connection
<apm1> no problems here as well
<CrisBee> It can't be my internet connection. Everything else is fine, too. Only webbrowsing problems. I have deactived several plugins in firefox
<CrisBee> Still slow.
<Mathias> full buffer then?
<n2diy> how do I save my session when I log out. Since I upgraded to 12.04 that doesn't happen anymore?
<apm1> CrisBee, have you tried chromium  ?
<CrisBee> I tried chromium and opera as well. They are slow too.
<v1adimir> CrisBee: try disabling Blueman Applet from startup if you're not using it
<v1adimir> (not 100% sure that it's related)
<CrisBee> I am not sure but I guess it is disabled. Wait, I will see.
<v1adimir> but it's what gave me grief
<apm1> yeah blueman crashed on me in the live session as well
<CrisBee> Blueman is already disabled
<apm1> in my case i had problems with jockey on 12.0.4.1
<v1adimir> CrisBee: but did you logout- then reboot after disabling it
<CrisBee> Off course
<v1adimir> :)
<CrisBee> Hm...maybe it has something to do with flash or something else. Problems are when I visit facebook, deviantart or youtube.
<v1adimir> CrisBee: but it shouldn't be in chrome/chromium since it uses 'internal' flash
<Mathias> CrisBee: javascript?
<Mathias> that fucks up slow comps
<bazhang> Mathias, no cursing here
<CrisBee> With my old distribution I had no problems. tried ubuntu 12.04 with lxde before and even with gnome
<Mathias> ok, *bleep*'s slow comps
<CrisBee> :D
<CrisBee> Athlon 64 x2 6000, 2 gig of RAM. that is not THAT slow to be honest
<v1adimir> CrisBee: have you tried pinging / whatever servers, to check whether it's your internet
<v1adimir> sry connection/network i mean
<CrisBee> I did, but to be honest I don't know what the results mean. I will ping google, wait a second
<v1adimir> not sure what's the best way to check the adapter setup
<CrisBee> --- www.google.com ping statistics ---
<CrisBee> 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5008ms
<CrisBee> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 34.452/35.130/35.682/0.483 ms
<Mathias> try downloading something over http
<v1adimir> downloading won't matter for udp or whatever may be slowing it
<Mathias> v1adimir: just checking if it's the connection (or something limiting http)
<CrisBee> I am more than sure that it is not my connection
<Mathias> if it isn't then it must be something on the comp
<CrisBee> I used it before I setup xubuntu and it was good, after setup it was bad.
<v1adimir> yea, yea, i didn't mean you connection - but the setup/config
<Mathias> sounds weird
<CrisBee> Ah okay, sorry.
<v1adimir> i typed it all wrong anyway :s
<CrisBee> I have the feeling my RAM is full by some time. tried free -o and it doesn't look that good I think.
<CrisBee>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CrisBee> Mem:       2061440     753448    1307992          0      53932     489984
<CrisBee> Swap:      3998716          0    3998716
<v1adimir> swap used 0 so yo're prolly ok there
<CrisBee> :D
<Mathias> try free -m
<Mathias> shows what the buffer is using :P
<CrisBee>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CrisBee> Mem:          2013        735       1277          0         52        478
<CrisBee> -/+ buffers/cache:        204       1808
<CrisBee> Swap:         3904          0       3904
<Mathias> loads of free ram :P
<CrisBee> hm... :D okay then
<CrisBee> *sigh* Then I dunno what I could do. Would love to stay with xubuntu.
<v1adimir> someone will know :)
<v1adimir> s/will/may
<CrisBee> Thanks anyway so far! :)
<Mathias> someone should know :P
<Mathias> if you haven't used it so much, try a reinstallation
<CrisBee> Hm, I can try it. But I am not sure if this will solve it. I mean, it is the standard installation from ISO
<CrisBee> Oh my...hope my english is okay. It is not my native language! :D
<v1adimir> did you do sudo ufw enable?.. maybe someone is ddosing you ;p
<v1adimir> sudo ufw disable if it goes horribly wrong
<CrisBee> :D I can't remember I did that XD Why should I?^^
<v1adimir> it's just the firewall layer, to block incoming
<Mathias> "man ufw"
<v1adimir> (default config)
<CrisBee> How can I check if it is enabled?
<v1adimir> sudo ufw status verbose if i got it right
<Mathias> it also works without verbose
<CrisBee> inactive it says
<Mathias> just spits out "Status: inactive"
<CrisBee> So I guess that is good, right? :D
<v1adimir> you can stick it on if you're not using routing, like for torrents or whatever
<CrisBee> I feel like a bad noob atm XD
<v1adimir> 'ufw' from software center has 'Firewall Configuration' that can add default rules for Transmission automatically
<CrisBee> The sad thing is I am using Linux since 6 years now
<v1adimir> but i doubt it'll fix anything :)
<CrisBee> I used 'top' while firefox is running. Doesn't look strange to me:
<CrisBee> 2040 christop  20   0  464m 132m  30m S    1  6.6   0:59.64 firefox
<CrisBee> Oh man...I won't care for it anymore today. I'll just have a beer now and wait for my friends to arrive :D Thank you for your help.
<v1adimir> try again later if you like =)
<Mathias> CrisBee: try idling here so people can respond if they know what the answer is
<v1adimir> ^
<CrisBee> Don't laugh at me, but how do I do it? :D
<CrisBee> oops :D
<Mathias> don't close the xchat :P
<CrisBee> :D :D :D
<holstein> CrisBee: how about the connection? do you have another option? try wired if you are on wireless
<CrisBee> I am wired
<CrisBee> I hate wireless XD
<CrisBee> But I recognized a strange thing here. The network symbol in my tray is the wireless one
<CrisBee> :D
<Mathias> o_O
<holstein> CrisBee: you can hate it the wireless connection while you try it for troubleshooting purposes
<CrisBee> Can't try wireless now
<Mathias> try unchecking "enable wireless" in the network manager/menu thing
<holstein> CrisBee: im just trying to take whatever driver you are currently using with whatever device out of the equation
<CrisBee> ethernet, driver: forcedeth, 100 Mb/s
<holstein> CrisBee: i would try and take things out of the equation, and see what the issue is... even just a simple speed test
<holstein> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/bwmon
<CrisBee> The thing is, I am sure it isn't hardware related. As said, I used Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome, later LXDE and everthing was fine. A few hours later with xubuntu 12.04 it isn't working fine anymore.
<v1adimir> holstein: nice link....
<CrisBee> I will give bwmon a try, thank you :)
<holstein> CrisBee: boot into LXDE and confirm.. it could also be just a momentary issue with your connection
<CrisBee> I checked bandwith online with a speedtest and for me the test was okay. DSL 6000
<holstein> CrisBee: so, whats the issue?
<holstein> v1adimir: :)
<CrisBee> That webbrowsing is still slow on facebook, youtube and deviantart. Those are the sites I use the most. Other websites are mostly fine
<Mathias> CrisBee: try disabling javascript
<holstein> CrisBee: thos are "slow" for me as well. could be flash, or ads, or like Mathias is suggesting.. i wouldnt base anything on those specific sites...
<Mathias> edit > preferences > content > enable javascript (uncheck it)
<holstein> could be graphics card driver
<CrisBee> Hm...graphic card driver, that is worth a try
<CrisBee> Boom! Maybe that is it, I haven't installed the recommended driver for my graphic card!
<holstein> CrisBee: that can help in my experience.. it can also make it worse
<CrisBee> I will do it now and give feedback when it is done
<holstein> CrisBee: feedback? to youtube? and deviant art?
<v1adimir> ^ hehe ;p
<CrisBee> In past I always used the correct driver, for some reason I forgot to do so now
<v1adimir> CrisBee: nvidia?
<holstein> the "correct" driver might not exist for your hardware
<CrisBee> yes
<v1adimir> so it could be hardware acceleration, yea
<v1adimir> if the default ain't doing it, there's the xswat ppa
<holstein> you can also give feedback to the hardware vendor
<NeuhNeuh> Hi again :)
<v1adimir> wb :p
<NeuhNeuh> How run automaticaly a sh script after displaying desktop of XFCE ?
<NeuhNeuh> Sorry if my English is not very good ^^'
<CrisBee> I will restart my computer now, I'll be back soon! :D Thanks
<v1adimir> gl
<holstein> NeuhNeuh: i would try this http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2011/12/add-application-to-xfcexubuntu-session.html
<NeuhNeuh> holstein, But my script for replace xfwm4 by compiz don't work :/
<v1adimir> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+run+script+on+boot
<NeuhNeuh> No on boot
<NeuhNeuh> After loading XFCE
<holstein> NeuhNeuh: i would refer to this...
<CrisBee> Weeeheee :D
<CrisBee> MUUUUCH better now, thanks thanks thanks!
<v1adimir> CrisBee: working? o.0
<NeuhNeuh> holstein, But my script don't work with this :(
<CrisBee> yes! :D
<v1adimir> nice, nice
<NeuhNeuh> I try again with a sleep
<v1adimir> :D
<CrisBee> I can't believe I forgot to use the recommended driver
<holstein> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/ this bascially worked for me NeuhNeuh
<v1adimir> heh :)
<CrisBee> I am so glad now, you made my day guys (and lads)!
<CrisBee> vladimir, mathias, holstein... *hug* XD
<holstein> CrisBee: enjoy!
<NeuhNeuh> Ok
<holstein> NeuhNeuh: i would test it manually.. make sure its all working, and your graphics card is supporting it... then i would test the startup script...
<NeuhNeuh> holstein, Compiz ils run but only manually :(
<NeuhNeuh> I try my Script
<holstein> NeuhNeuh: then, you'll have no trouble seeing how to add compiz --replace to startup from that guide i linked
<CrisBee> I am offline now, thank you again. I will have a beer for everyone of you guys! :) Have a nice day!
<CrisBee> See you! :)
<v1adimir> u2, tc
<holstein> there are 2 options mentioned there NeuhNeuh and i did the first one, the "easy" one.. that worked in xubuntu 12.04 for me
<NeuhNeuh> Ok
<NeuhNeuh> I try to relog my session
<NeuhNeuh> Hi again
<NeuhNeuh> holstein, My script don't want to run correctly :(
<NeuhNeuh> I try to put a sleep before script
<NeuhNeuh> Ok good
<NeuhNeuh> But simulation of keystroke don't work http://pastebin.com/0RL6hPEm
<NeuhNeuh> work only if I run script now
<holstein> NeuhNeuh: i would add compiz --replace to startup.. get that working on its own, then move on to whatever else you are trying to accomplish
<NeuhNeuh> holstein, compiz--replace on this script work
<NeuhNeuh> holstein, But after, I want to enable effects (rain and dark windows) by simulation of keystroke (xte)
<NeuhNeuh> But this keystroke was don't send while loading session :/ He work only if I run the script after. But compiz ils launched
<NeuhNeuh> Compiz is not problem now :/
<holstein> NeuhNeuh: i would do those seperately.. i have not tried that, but that is likely what is/was causing the script to fail
<NeuhNeuh> Ok
<NeuhNeuh> Ok I restart session x)
<lighta> hi hey how can I change my PERL5LIB var ?
<David-A> lighta: set it (and export it) in ~/.profile (is it already set by default at yours? not at mine)
<lighta> thx David
<lighta> I found out finally
<lighta> export PERL5LIB=$PERL5LIB:/<my lib path>
<David-A> lighta: that will work in xubuntu and most systems, but .profile is meant to be used by both sh and bash, so "export" should be a separate command
<lighta> ok but I did try that actually first, I put in /etc/profile (I wanted the link for all user). I just added PERL5LIB=<my path>
<lighta> and when I tryed to reload there was an error
<David-A> lighta: that way <my path> is first in @INC, could it be that something in <my path> overrides some standard lib?
<David-A> lighta: by "export" i mean "PERL5LIB=$PERL5LIB:/<my path>; export PERL5LIB"
<lighta> hmm not sure about that but I think it append instead override
<lighta> like if module not found go in user defined lib
<lighta> at least that how I wanted to be
<lighta>   @INC:    /usr/share/perl/custom-lib/    /etc/perl    /usr/local/lib/perl/5.14.2    /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2    /usr/lib/perl5    /usr/share/perl5    /usr/lib/perl/5.14    /usr/share/perl/5.14    /usr/local/lib/site_perl
<nyRednek> anyone here use bitlbee? i'm trying to get it running on 12.04, but the guide i found was for fiesty, and the info no longer applies
<livingdaylight> interesting: http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2012/Aug-29.html
<TheSheep> nah
<TheSheep> also, that's for #xubuntu-offtopic
<livingdaylight> nah?
<livingdaylight> The efforts to standardize on a kernel and a set of core libraries were undermined by the Distro of the Day that held the position of power. If you are the top dog, you did not want to make any concessions that would help other distributions catch up with you. Being incompatible became a way of gaining market share. A strategy that continues to be employed by the 800 pound gorillas in the Linux world. To sum u
<livingdaylight> p: (a) First dimension: things change too quickly, breaking both open source and proprietary software alike; (b) incompatibility across Linux distributions.
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: you want to discuss it, join #xubuntu-offtopic
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: and pleae don't paste large amounts of text here
<TheSheep> this is a help channel
<livingdaylight> its hardly busy here on a Saturday evening, but, ok
<madhu641> Hello World!
<madhu641> Am a newbie to Xubuntu (from windows world) trying out on a oldish laptop. All good except my usb network adapter doesn't work after few minutes. Any suggestions what could be the issue?
<xubuntu665> salve a tutti ho un prolema con la tastiera non mi scrive alcune lettere
<TheSheep> madhu641: you could try searching the forums for the make and model of your adapter
<madhu641> The Sheep Thanks
<learc83> I have a tablet with an Atmel touchscreen controller, it works in 12.10, but not in 12.04, however 12.10 alpha is ultra buggy on my hardware, do you think it will work if I install 12.04 and upgrade the kernel?
<pAt_> learc83, no idea, but 12.10 is already beta now
<PhantorGorth> I am having a peculiar issue. When I try to open my "File Manager" which is launched via the command "exo-open --launch FileManager %u" or open files in the download list of Firefox I get the package installer opening and then either does nothing in case of the file manager, or throws an error say that the download file isn't a package.
<PhantorGorth> I haven't tried to see what happens if the download file is a .deb file. I assume that works.
<PhantorGorth> any ideas what to do about this?
<PAPABEAR1976> hi
<David-A> hi
<PAPABEAR1976> any one now how fix a scren missconf?
<David-A> can you be more specific?
<PAPABEAR1976> i just buy a new web cam and now im in 800x600 :(
<PAPABEAR1976> i try every posible comand line ... i even reinstall all the sistem...
<drc> PAPABEAR1976: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<PAPABEAR1976> :) tnks... ill see that now ... :)))
<yshi> can you boot to a pcie ssd?
<aicasn> can you disable portmapper (thereby closing port 111) without disabling samba/cifs?
<yshi> ive gone as far as to unplug all other drives and once i finish installing and reboot i get "error: unknown filesystem
#xubuntu 2012-09-09
<donimo> with an old celeron 1.7ghz and 512 of ram, is it advisable to jump to 12.04?
<Gabe_W> I am trying to change the touch area on my synaptic touch pad is that possible?
<Gabe_W> this laptop has a touchpad the size of an ipad
<noskcaj> donimo: for ubuntu yes, for xubuntu or lubuntu no
<noskcaj> donimo: sorry the reverse of that
<donimo> thanks, i'll get 12.04 later.
<donimo> xubuntu
<drc> Gabe_W: I have minimal knowledge of touchpad commands, but you might look at "man synaptics"
<Sysi> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
 * drc bets they have the same stuff  (but didn't have the url :)
<pezmaker> hello all
<HeadlessZombie> hiya
<pezmaker> bare with me as I setup the background for my problem?
<pezmaker> bear? bare?
<HeadlessZombie> k
<HeadlessZombie> bear
<pezmaker> roger. :)
<pezmaker> was running straight up ubuntu, got tired of the latest misery that is gnome, stumbled across xubuntu and installed xubuntu desktop
<pezmaker> loving everything about it, except one thing that I can't seem to find a fix that works for...  many website fonts in chrome are unreadable
<pezmaker> firefox is just fine.  Did not have this problem before switchover to xfce
<HeadlessZombie> sorry, i wont be much help here. you can set what font and the size in chromium's prefrences, but i dont use it cuz chromium doesn't work on some of the sites i use
<HeadlessZombie> firefox has proven to be the best of the linux browsers for stability and compatibility
<pezmaker> Roger that.  It's frustrating because it worked absolutely fine until the switchover, so it's got to be either a different package or a conflicting config setting between gnome and xfce, but nothing i've found in searches has worked.
<pezmaker> also, thanks for reading anyway :)
<HeadlessZombie> if that doesnt work, remove it and re-install. but beyond that, im no help
<HeadlessZombie> chromium seems to work a lil better under kubuntu, but that was just my personal experience with it. like i said i dont use chromium
<pezmaker> HeadlessZombie: figured out the fonts problem.
<pezmaker> just thought i'd return to share with anyone who's paying attention, so you can help if this comes along for anyone else
<pezmaker> summary of problem: chrome web fonts generally screwed up and no amount of dinking with antialias configs or chrome font settings fixed it, firefox worked fine, and chrome had worked fine in gnome
<pezmaker> ~/.fonts.conf needs to be added (or edited) with a small block that apparently xfce skips
<pezmaker> solution here: http://kmansoft.com/2012/08/15/debian-xfce-google-chrome-ugly-fonts-all-of-a-sudden/
<pezmaker> I had accidentally duplicated the header lines for the file and thus it didn't take, until I resolved that issue.
<pezmaker> anyway, hope that can help someone, anyone, in the future.  Peace :)
<eubey> can someone help me install the nvidia graphics drivers on xubuntu? They're not showing up in the "Additional Drivers" dialog
<baizon> eubey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<baizon> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872740
<apm1> baizon, ?
<baizon> apm1: !
<apm1> baizon, oh sorry ignore that i posted in the wrong channel :)
<gmagno> hello. I'm not sure if I already been here, I've been knocking on so many doors... but no success :( I'm trying to get the terminal make some speaker sounds with "tput bel", and have no idea why it doesn't do it. I've already loaded pcspkr module and now I can make speaker sound with "beep"
<gmagno> but still no sound with "tput bel"
<gmagno> since centerim5, the chat app I'm using relies on "tput bel" to throw sound notifications, I still have the problem
<gmagno> I'm using xubuntu 12.04 32bits
<gmagno> I've alread been in #xfce, #xterm, #linux, #ubuntu, #pulseaudio...
<gmagno> yo name it
<gmagno> oh, and #centerim of course
<gmagno> echo -e '\a' also does nothing
<gmagno> ^G nothing as well
<gmagno> I'm becoming a bit desperate
<holstein> gmagno: i might try sending an email to a server team... i tried for a few minutes to get a bell to sound in terminal a few years ago, and just gave up on it
<Unit193> Basically, you're not going to be able to enable that bell, I tried at one point to get it, but only got as close to it would if I connected over VNC to the computer. (what?)
<gmagno> holstein, oh :-o that would be great. I'm glad I'm not the only one with this
<Unit193> Things may have changed, though.
<gmagno> but is this a linux problem, an ubuntu problem, or a xfce problem?
<holstein> gmagno: im not even sure its a problem
<gmagno> Unit193, let me ask, do you have now this issue? Does "tput bel" make any sound on your computer?
<Unit193> I don't have this issue as I don't want the bell, found a much better way to do what I wanted.  Still no bell last I knew.
<Seikao> Hello, I'm sorry for asking such a pathetic question, but do you have time to answer something for me while Xubuntu installs?
<Seikao> Do steam-purchased PC games work on Xubuntu?
<David-A> Seikao: I don't use steam, but I hear many games works. Name some of your games maybe someone can answer.
<David-A> Seikao: If it works in ubuntu it should also work in xubuntu, so if no answer here, ask in #ubuntu
<baizon> whats the problem?
<itai> hi there, juts installed xubuntu, would like to add japanese input system , but it seems like all the methods i've googled involve downloading the entire support files, i dont need the menus in japanese ,just to be able to input it
<bazhang> !ibus | itai
<ubottu> itai: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<itai> bazhang, thanks, i have ibus and it allowed me to add chinese  (cause im loacted in china, very smart of xubuntu) , but i looked through the settings and it doesnt allow me to add any other language
<itai> that it the "add" option in ibus>settings>input method is greyed out
<bazhang> itai, thats odd, I can add about 5-6 languages here
<bazhang> you did the ibus setup, right?
<itai> yes ,你看？ chinese works...
<itai> but cant add anything ,,,
<bazhang> it then needs to be restarted once the language packs are installed and the system configured
<bazhang> language packs must be installed first
<itai> so how do i install the language packs?
<bazhang> via the package manager
<itai> i searched for japanese thru the ubuntu software center , there was no input system
<bazhang> or use the system administration language support to add them
<bazhang> ibus wont allow an add unless they are installed
<itai> the sys admin language support forces me to download the entire thing, menus ,firefox translation etc, im on a slow connection , it has been running for hours now,
<itai> do you maybe know the package name and i can just apt-get it ?
<itai> it even downloads gnome packs for some reason...
<bazhang> the essential japanese fonts, etc?
<bazhang> there are numerous japanese systems available in the ibus selection
<itai> just the input system , i guess i would need some fonts ,
<bazhang> system input methods that is
<itai> anthy is what i usually use
<bazhang> !find anthy
<ubottu> Found: anthy, anthy-common, ibus-anthy, libanthy-dev, libanthy0
<itai> that simple>
<itai> ?
<bazhang> !info ibus-anthy
<ubottu> ibus-anthy (source: ibus-anthy): anthy engine for IBus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 82 kB, installed size 632 kB
<itai> will it work alongside chinese ?
<bazhang> !info anthy
<ubottu> anthy (source: anthy): input method for Japanese - backend, dictionary and utility. In component main, is optional. Version 9100h-9ubuntu1 (precise), package size 143 kB, installed size 412 kB
<bazhang> of course
<bazhang> so try anthy and ibus-anthy for starters
<itai> thanks, you know, bazhang, i've been using ubuntu for many years and whenever there's a problem  you are always there on the irc, so thank you!
<bazhang> well, save the thanks til its fixed, but OK
<itai> i'll try to apt-get anthy and see what happens, thank again , have a wonderful day (or night)
<bazhang> has been started! If you can not use IBus, please run System -> Administration -> Language Support and set the "Keyboard Input Method" to "ibus", then log out and back in again.
<bazhang> that was the ibus setup message
<itai> interesting
<bazhang> err ibus-setup
<bazhang> let me try to add some languages
<bazhang> なに？
<itai> works for you
<itai> apt-get is downloading some packages , hope it works, as i was saying ,im on a very slow connectiuon
<bazhang> the language support prompted me to add some packages, then I chose ibus as the system input method, and it was ok
<bazhang> about 26mb here
<itai> i think my mirrors are just too slow , i'll change them and see if it helps, anyway gotta go, thanks for everything
<bazhang> np
<daedaluz> I wish to downgrade back to xfce 4.8 from 4.10 I took from ppa, how do I do it?
<martinphone> how do I copy a file to my etc directory where sudo privileges are needed?
<martinphone> can anyone help me with:
<martinphone> sudo -u gnunet touch ~/.gnunet/gnunet.conf
<martinphone>  touch: cannot touch `/home/dexter/.gnunet/gnunet.conf': Permission denied
<daedaluz> martinphone: sudo -u touch ~/.gnunet/gnunet.conf
<daedaluz> what's that gnunet doing there?
<martinphone> daedaluz, readme
<martinphone> daedaluz, is sudo -u gnunet mkdir ~/.gnunet/  also wrong? do I need to sudo -u mkdir ~/.gnunet/  ?
<daedaluz> yes
<martinphone> sudo -u touch ~/.gnunet/gnunet.conf
<martinphone> sudo: unknown user: touch
<daedaluz> and leave that u out btw
<martinphone> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<daedaluz> just checked what it does
<daedaluz> "sudo touch ~/.gnunet/gnunet.conf"
<daedaluz> but I don't get it, you are sudoing in your own $HOME
<martinphone> disregard all this
<martinphone> daedaluz, thats my noobness
<martinphone> not my home, but /compiled/gnunet/, but a dire in which sudo is not needed
<martinphone> daedaluz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1194897/
<martinphone> all that in dir: home/compiled/gnunet/gnunet-0.9.3
<martinphone> can I use glade 3, it requires gtk3
<martinphone> I need libxml 2.4.1. In the repo I find a libxml--2.6-2 but version number 2.34
<martinphone> is this the one I need?
<holstein> martinphone: i would say try it, and if you need a different one, step it down
<martinphone> damned gnunet
<Foxhound-Z> I'm having trouble configuring my Wireless NIC
<Foxhound-Z> I'm running Xubuntu 12.04
<Foxhound-Z> Per the directions on this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1800178
<Foxhound-Z> I managed to install the RT5370 drivers
<Foxhound-Z> But I can't get the GUI front end for wireless tools to detect the wireless driver
<Foxhound-Z> moreover, I can't seem to establish a connection with my access point
<Foxhound-Z> hmm
<Foxhound-Z> Can anyone lend me a hand?
<livingdaylight> Foxhound-Z, wish I could. but that's over my head
<livingdaylight> seems most people here are having a lazy sunday
<martinphone> lazing on a sunday afternoon...
<martinphone> how do I become root from a terminal?
<livingdaylight> martinphone, use sudo?
<livingdaylight> or do sudo su
<livingdaylight> sudo -s
<Foxhound-Z> martinphone, now, how about you help me with my mess ;-)
<martinphone> me?
<martinphone> I DOUBT i CAN HELP ANYONE
<martinphone> sorry for that
<grumbel> Stupid question: How to I read man pages from the GUI?
<grumbel> there must be something better then "man pulseaudio | xless"
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/pulseaudio
<Unit193> Like that?
<TheSheep> grumbel: install devhelp
<TheSheep> !info devhelp
<ubottu> devhelp (source: devhelp): GNOME developers help program. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 119 kB
<Sysi> !info yelp
<ubottu> yelp (source: yelp): Help browser for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 49 kB, installed size 544 kB
<grumbel> Neither yelp nor devhelp seem to support man pages
<TheSheep> that's weird, I'm sure devhelp did at some point
<grumbel> devhelp just gives me access to all the Gnome reference docu as far as I can tell
<calico> Does anyone one if the broadcom wireless have been solved already in the current Ubuntu version? I tried hard to migrate to Ubuntu some months ago but the wireless problems were a deal breaker
<grumbel> yelp seems to be completely useless, as that just looks like a poor mans webbrowser
<TheSheep> grumbel: it is a browser, but not for web pages, but for help pages
<TheSheep> anyways, looks like that functionality was removed (or it didn't exist in the first place and I remember wrong), so I guess you could just stream your man page through man2html and to a web browser
<n2diy> I'm listening to the game on my am radio, can I pipe the audio through my sound card and out of my speakers?
<TheSheep> n2diy: sure, go ahead
<n2diy> TheSheep, how?
<TheSheep> just connect your radio to your computers audio in socket?
<TheSheep> usually the red one
<n2diy> TheSheep, and what do I play the audio with?
<TheSheep> I don't understand
<HeadlessZombie> plug the AM radio into the microphone port
<HeadlessZombie> make sure mic is turned up in the alsa mixer
<n2diy> HeadlessZombie, ok thats done,  what app. do I use to play the audio?
<n2diy> TheSheep,  what app. do I play the audio with?
<Sysi> n2diy: http://s8dragon.wordpress.com/2010/12/26/listen-to-microphone-over-the-speakers-using-pulseaudio/
<TheSheep> n2diy: no need for an app
<n2diy> not working
<grumbel> n2diy: start pavucontrol
<n2diy> grumbel, ok, playing with alsamixer now.
<grumbel> n2diy: under "Input Devices" in pavucontrol, do you see any action?
<grumbel> you might also want to try gnome-alsamixer
<grumbel> Actually I think you might be able to do it completely without pulseaudio
<grumbel> as soundcards should be able to handle that directly
<grumbel> click around in gnome-alsamixer on the Line and Mic settings
<grumbel> and maybe the Capture settings
<grumbel> Some of those should make mic output come out of the speakers
<grumbel> if that doesn't help, but you do actually get mic input (can test that with Audacity)
<grumbel> you can abuse pulseaudio loopback module to redirect audio
<n2diy> ok, installed gnome-alsamixer, no luck with that either. Sounds work here. Can't play now, have to listen to the end of the game on the radio, thanks all! Go Eagles.
<CrisBee> Good evening! :)
<David-A> hi
<CrisBee> hi
<camefromwindows> does anyone have experience dual booting with windows?
<camefromwindows> no?
<well_laid_lawn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<camefromwindows> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> the bot does ;)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Mathias> i'm dualbooting :P
<camefromwindows> what windows are you using?
<camefromwindows> assuming you're using windows...
<Mathias> windows/wineeww yup
<camefromwindows> does the xubuntu partition tool (in the liveCD) play nice with win7? or should I make the partition in win7?
<Mathias> it plays nice with windows
<camefromwindows> ok then... Do I have to create swap manually, or does it do that for me? b/c I heard I need that
<Mathias> depends on what you choose :P
<camefromwindows> ok then... I need to go burn an iso. Thanks for your help
<orangepnut> my internet dropped earlier, can anyone help me install a font?
<aicasn> someone please recommend a good a/v muxer
<aicasn> HandBrake is a good video encoder, but it's not intended to be a muxer, per-se
<well_laid_lawn> I like avidemux
<well_laid_lawn> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu11 (precise), package size 760 kB, installed size 1953 kB
<aicasn> i'll check it out. thanks
#xubuntu 2013-09-02
<xubuntu242> I have a question, not sure if this is the right place for it. I have an ATI/AMD All-in-Wonder 2006 AGP Edition and I am trying the video input to work. I installed xatitv from the software center but when I go to run it, nothing happens, not even an error message. any sugestions?
<xubuntu242> And if this is not the right place to ask, could someone please point me to a forum that could help me?
<David-A> xubuntu242: drivers and most programs are the same in ubuntu as in xubuntu. you can wait here for a while or ask in #ubuntu or in http://ubuntuforums.org
<xubuntu242> Ok thank you!
<Jayneil> Hi. Hibernate does not work properly in Xubuntu 13.04 for me. The weird thing is that it works via the command line or even from the shutdown menu. But, I have configured my power settings such that my laptop will hibernate e if battery is low. The laptop even hibernates successfully but next time when I boot it, it does not remember the hibernate state. It just resumes normal boot. Any else facing this issue? Any suggestions?
<wood_quinn> Are Xubuntu disc images hybrid images like Ubuntu ones?
<wood_quinn> (i.e. can I just dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdX)
<ubuntustudio> Hello, I have been here in the past to ask this same question, I've been having issues with it for months and months and months now - any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Essentially when I install Ubuntu - of any sort - it successfully installs but than the Radeon graphics card driver apparently doesn't work and the screen just turns on and off after boot.  WOrks great off usb.    Here is my driver info: http://paste.ubuntu
<ubuntustudio> .com/6053323/ - also worth noting I've tried multiple times to DL the newest driver from Radeon site and the .run opens SO slow after 3 hours it was less than 25%, needless to say I quit out of that each time.... I've tried all the drivers I was able to find... and now I am unsure of how to even have these updates effect my actual filesystem on myPC - not just the USB, as I set up a 1.4G persistence.  Lastly it is worth noting
<ubuntustudio> that RANDOMLY it will work after the install, meaning, the graphics driver just works, the screen does not blink on and off.  THe only reason it doesn't still work is I've had to reinstall due to other issues.
<decci> I am facing this issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6053399/
<David-A> ubuntustudio: what xubuntu version? i googled and found this guy have similar setup: http://tech.deepumohan.com/2012/04/ati-radeon-hd-6600m-graphics-card-on.html
<ubuntustudio> Ubuntu or Studio 12 - 13
<ubuntustudio> I am thinking its my Hybrid Graphics - i dont know.... this is getting nuts though.  I need to figure it out.  THanks for the help though, man.
<David-A> ubuntustudio: have you tried just enable or disable the driver(s) suggested in System Settings > Additional Drivers ?
<ubuntustudio> yes, but.... i am running off usb... studio 13 installed correctly but after boot my screen just turns on and off... so how do i make changes to that...?
<ubuntustudio> And that goes for the link you just sent me... looks interesting but how are the changes I make on my live usb going to effect my already installed version that wont show me the screen after boot?
<David-A> ubuntustudio: if it is a fresh install the drivers in Additional Drivers used to be disabled. (i don't know now). is there an option "failsafe" you can try when logging in? or does the screen turn off before login?
<ubuntustudio> right after the f2 f4 options the screen goes on and off
<ubuntustudio> its REALLY been difficult as I've bought this laptop from a friend 6 months ago and put ubuntu on right off and had issues since... I dont understand why SOMETIMES it would just WORK... others the screen does this.  Needless to say its not just 'worked' this go around.
<David-A> ubuntustudio: right, you have to be able to login. it is not easy to manage these details from a live usb. you could edit config files on the hdd from the live usb, but that is beyond me.
<ubuntustudio> what is the deal with a persistence file, that just effects the usb?
<ubuntustudio> Man, I just don't know what the heck to do.... I wanna record!  Heh, all I can think about is whenever it finally DOES work I stil have 9,000 other things to do to get it back and running how I'd like.
<David-A> ubuntustudio: when it works, save the /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere. then when it fails, in the next live usb session again save the then latest Xorg.0.log. look for differences when it worked and when it didn't.
<David-A> ubuntustudio: I don't know if it will help. just a thought.
<ubuntustudio> yeah, WHEN... cause thats the keyword... a good 10 goes in the last few days and nothing....
<ubuntustudio> shit man.... ok well I truly appreciate the help, I am going to just try again I supose.
<David-A> ubuntustudio: actually, the Xorg.0.log on the hdd would be from a faild session now, and the Xorg.0.log in the current live session from a successful session. but there are likely different configurations, so there are likely irrellevant differences.
<Herr_Kriss> hey! I hope your day is going good :)
<Herr_Kriss> I wonder - is it possible to install Xubuntu on one computer and then move disk to another computer? They are very different.
<Herr_Kriss> I'm trying to install it and:
<Herr_Kriss> 1) install fails just after hardware check
<Herr_Kriss> 2) I was trying to do sudo apt-get remove ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu
<Herr_Kriss> but it froze at "building database" at 25%
<Herr_Kriss> 3) I was trying to install it with polp but it randomly freezes at early start of installer or when it shows that keyboard and human logo (what's that?)
<Herr_Kriss> 3 was by CD/USB, because that laptop (Thinkpad T22) doesn't support USB boot by itself
<David-A> Herr_Kriss: iirc it should be possible if you don't install hw specific drivers. (but don't try a 64bit system on a 32bit cpu.)
<Herr_Kriss> David-A: ok, thanks :) I'll give a try with Ubuntu and then switch it to Xubuntu. Well, worth trying.
<letenken> hello, anyone ever have an issue with HDMI output not working correctly? After i plug in my HDMI cable, the screen is cloned straight onto my TV, however under Settings->Display, there is only a "default" display I am unable to control the resolution of the TV
<SunStar> have you tried Sttings -> ARandR
<SunStar> my bad
<xtriz> is that possible to run gala without problems in xubuntu ?
<xtriz> how can i enable hotcorner ?
<bgardner> xtriz: Looks like you should install brightside for hot corners.
<xtriz> bgardner, ok installing it.
<bgardner> xtriz: And while gala appears to work in Xubuntu, you probably won't find much support for it in this channel.
<xtriz> bgardner, only basic functionality works..
<xtriz> other functions are not working.
<xtriz> they just kick me from their support channel to here, from here i get kicked over there. :(
<bgardner> xtriz: Well, gala isn't part of Xubuntu, so there isn't much I can say.  I found this, as I'm sure you already did: http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1124446-using-gala-compositing-in-xubuntu-1210/
<bgardner> xtriz: But again, it's not part of Xubuntu so we can't support it here.
<xtriz> ok bgardner i can understand.
<bgardner> xtriz: Aside from wishing you luck :)
<xtriz> yeah i have read that thread.
<xtriz> bgardner, thank you so much :)
<xtriz> one more thing
<xtriz> where can i find the config files of xfce-settings ?
<bgardner> xtriz: The files themselves?  I imagine you want the folder ./.config/xfce4
<xtriz> bgardner, if any changes i want to make i can edit this files and it will be visible in the gui correct ?
<bgardner> xtriz: I would guess so, but I haven't done that myself.
<xtriz> let me experiment :)
<ui_> At least for panels, you restart xfce4-panel, as in http://askubuntu.com/a/224037/24432
<ui_> +for the menu, restart xfdesktop, http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<bgardner> And that's the kind of detail I wasn't sure about - thanks ui_
<ui_> though I don't know whether there are other cases
<ui_> But I think that logging out and logging in again should be sufficient.
<ui_> ... if you are unsure whether you forgot to restart some of these services.
<xtriz> ui_, that was very useful info :)
<T699> Hello, last night I had to perform a hard shutdown after the computer froze while attempting to shut down normally. Now when I boot, I have no internet and wireless isn't detected. Any ideas?
<GridCube> is this a notebook ?
<ui_> Next time, try the Alt+SysRq+REISUB before the hard shutdown http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses
<ui_> Please post the output of dmesg | tail and lspci -nn on paste.ubuntu.com
<ui_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu797> Hello.
<xubuntu797> Hello.
<xubuntu797> I need help.
<cfhowlett> !askk|xubuntu797,
<xubuntu797> So many niggas.
 * cfhowlett ... instantly realizes he's speaking with an idiot.
<pmjdebruijn> cfhowlett: :)
<Maple__> Hai, this is a question not 100% releated to Xubuntu but an issue I haven't had on any of the other dozen or so other distros I've previously used. I'm trying to get Java Swing applications/online Java applets to use the GTK+ look and feel; I've tried editing ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc as well as /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/swing.properties without success. This is what I've tried so far (wi
<Maple__> thout success) - http://pastie.org/8291574
<Maple__> Assistance would be greatly appreciated, please. :<
<GridCube> :( i dont know about java
<bsk> Maple__: I've tried here and it worked, but I'm using the webupd8's PPA - http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html - instead of OpenJDK
<ozbrk> hello everyone I have a question how can I install a new theme, windows border or ican pack on my xfce4
<bullgard4> ozbrk:  http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/appearance
<xubuntu306> bien   le   bonjour    a   vous  ,problèmes pour   diffuser    du   son   de   ma carte    son
<nikolam> xubuntu306, #ubuntu-fr ETC.. ? :P
<WillieEverlearn> howdy
<nikolam> Xubuntu is "next Ubuntu" :) http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux311_disk_encryption&num=1
<imark> can someone tell me which display manager xubuntu uses by default?
<imark> can someone tell me which display manager xubuntu uses by default?
<pmjdebruijn> lightdm IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> ps axuf | grep dm  # usually tells :)
<elfy> pmjdebruijn: they'll not see - they left :)
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> oh damn, he wasn't particularly patient
<pmjdebruijn> it's baffling why people even try, if you're not going to stick around with at least 20 minutes
<pmjdebruijn> I mean you're average paid support desk takes at least that long :)
<elfy> pmjdebruijn: such is life
<pmjdebruijn> indeed
<pmjdebruijn> imark: lightdm probably
<pmjdebruijn> imark: ps axuf | grep dm  # usually tells :)
<pmjdebruijn> btw, does anybody know if there's is a xubuntu beta 1 planned this week as well?
<imark> pmjdebruijn: i dont use it, so i came here to ask. is there a guest session that you can get to from the login, similar to ubuntu?
<imark> im just figuring out options for the work laptop
<pmjdebruijn> so he's probably having connectivity issues :)
<elfy> looks like it :)
<rauch> what's the best way to run a scan on a efi partition to check for errors? fsck gives me a dirty bit, but won't seem to try to fix it
<Maple__> bsk: did the same and failed
<xubuntu240> slm
<Maple__> yay, it works now :o
<xubuntu323> hello, i have a problem:
<xubuntu323> everytime i try to install xubuntu 13.4 the installation interrupts
<gallez> hey guys, can anyone tell me where the software download thingy is? i'm new to xubuntu
<elfy> in the menu - ubuntu software centre
<gallez> elfy: thank you
<elfy> welcome - though I have to say - I find it slow to do anything and install and use synaptic
<xubuntu498> Hi
<knome>  ...lo
<imark> can anyone tell me: is there an option to log in as a guest session straight from the login screen
<imark> on xubuntu
<Sysi> imark: yes
<imark> cool, thanks
<Jiti> Hi all !
<Jiti> My ALC862 ATI SB450 audio chip seems not working correctly... :/
#xubuntu 2013-09-03
<xubuntu569> My dvd drive that used to burn dvd-r's just fine will no longer recognize a blank dvd-r. Can anyone help me? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<w30> xubuntu569, you are going to have fun unless you can figure out what changed.
<w30> xubuntu569, does the dvd drive work ok for reading data dvd's and for playing videos and songs.
<xubuntu569> I'm sure I will. I've already spent alot of time on the googles but no luck so far. Yes the drive does work for reading DVD's.
<w30> you have only one cd/dvd drive?
<xubuntu569> This is correct. Only 1 dvd/cd drive.
<nagev> forgive me for asking obvious, have you tried a different blank disk?
<w30> xubuntu569, does it work with a live xubuntu cd boot?
<xubuntu569> nagev, I have tried a different blank disk of the same type. w30, I have used a live cd before, not recently though.
<w30> Does anyone know if xubuntu live cd can run entirely in memory so the cd drive is freed up for usage?
<w30> I don't remember if that is an option?
<Unit193> w30: When booting off the live CD, there will be a little icon at the bottom, hit left shift.  At the next menu, hit F6 then Esc, and type toram
<Unit193> (Type toram into the input box at the bottom, that is.)
<w30> xubuntu569, try what Unit193 says and see if the dvd drive recognizes a blank dvd with a live xubuntu boot.
<xubuntu569> Ok. If it does work what does that mean? Should I do a reinstall then?
<crytown> For the past month my update manager has been frozen. It says i have 7 new updates but they won't install and theres no description or filesize for them. My update manager icon is red. Is there a way to repair this?
<w30> xubuntu569, maybe you can boot an old kernel if you have any and see if you are a victim of a kernel change.
<crytown> i have no idea how to do that i hope thats not the issue. only thing i remember chnaging was updating xfce so i can have dual monitor support
<crytown> and that wasnt a stable release but has been working
<xubuntu569> crytown, I think that was meant for me. w30 so if an older kernel works I would just have to run an older kernel then huh?
<w30> xubuntu569, not necessarily if it works check your device names, drivers, maybe?
<Unit193> crytown: Could always update via terminal,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgradae
<Unit193> (But spell that last part right.)
<w30> xubuntu569, at least it would eliminate a hardware issue
<xubuntu569> w30, ok. I will try that. Thanks for your help.
<w30> xubuntu569, you need the right permissions to use the cd/dvd. Those shouldn't change on their own though.
<w30> xubuntu569, you could always run your burner app as gksu sfburn or whatever.
<xubuntu569> w30, yeah that's one of the things I found on google. It still doesn't work with sudo or gksudo though.
<w30> xubuntu569, hmmmmnn...
<xubuntu569> w30, Well I will try the live-cd and kernel things you mentioned. I appreciate your help. Thanks.
<crytown> sorry i forgot i had this open i think i tried it through terminal with no luck will try again and report back. thanks
<crytown> working so far
<lnostdal> hi,      "xubuntu-desktop : Depends: software-center but it is not going to be installed" ...   guys; no; the xubuntu desktop does not "depend on" software-center .. ..
<knome> lnostdal, yes it does.
<lnostdal> why always depend depend ..   just recommend ..      recommended dependencies are installed by default
<lnostdal> no it doesn't
<knome> that's not how the seeds are built
<knome> lnostdal, xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage; feel free to remove it
<lnostdal> the what? ..     no; meta-packages are useful – but less so when they are not flexible
<lnostdal> anyway ..   i've said what i wanted to say ..  EOD .... tooodles
<xubuntu149> Hi to everybody
<knome> hello.
<xubuntu149> Can anybody help me how to add russian layout in xubuntu
<xubuntu149> I need 2 keyboard languages rus and eng
<xubuntu149> I can't find how to add
<lderan> you might be after xfce4-xkb-plugin
<lderan> if its not installed already, then you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install xfce4-xkb-plugin'
<xubuntu149> installed latest ver
<xubuntu149> maybe this will help I made migration from Ubuntu to Xubuntu
<xubuntu149> Ubuntu I removed
<xubuntu149> by terminal command
<xubuntu149> in Ubuntu was no problem to add russian layout but in Xubuntu I can't find where I can do this
<lderan> think it adds a little flag symbol to the panel, you might have to add it manually. Sorry I can't be of much help at the moment
<lderan> do you know how to add stuff to the panels?
<xubuntu149> This little flag I have at logon screen there I can see 2 input languages but when I login in to my desktop there is no this one
<xubuntu149> I found Thnx
<xubuntu149> I added
<xubuntu149> now need only setup hotkeys to change language now is only changing by clicking of mouse on it
<xubuntu149> After windows it's little bit difficult to understand everythig in xubuntu :)
<xubuntu149> solved
<xubuntu149>  <lderan> Thnx
<lderan> woo \o/
<Sakrecoer> Hi! I have set up a netboot using bootp and tftpd-hda. I cannot get the target machine out on internet yet, hence i have set up an apache that serves a mounted version of xubuntu-12.04.3-alternate-i386.iso ... Once the target has identified the custom mirror, i get a message telling me there is a missmatch between the version of the netboot and the cdimage.... any one knows what version i need? My machine supportes PAE
<Sakrecoer> the missmatch, allows me to install the system, but without a function kernel...
<Sakrecoer> sorry *without a functioning kernel*
<Sakrecoer> no matter howmui can't find a 12.04.2 version... nor 12.04
<Sakrecoer> *how much
<Sakrecoer> * i search
<Sakrecoer> hehe.... man.. i type iznogood today...
<GridCube> Sakrecoer, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/
<Sakrecoer> i have actualy tried with a 12.04.2 i still had.. it gave me the same error...
<GridCube> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/xubuntu/releases/
<Sakrecoer> hmm.... is it sort of mandatory to use the mini.iso for netbooting with xubuntu 12.04?
<GridCube> pretty much yes
<Hund> I missed Xubuntu <3 http://fav.me/d6kvja4
<Sakrecoer> hehe.... bad moment to ask a question :)
<Sakrecoer> yeah.. all those links lead to 12.04.3 ..
<Sakrecoer> thanks!
<Sakrecoer> :)
<Sakrecoer> maybe oh there!! old-release
<Sakrecoer> so... having tried with 12.04.3 and 12.04.2, i'm guessing it should be 12.04, unless the issue is something else... :)
<Sakrecoer> i'll let you know how it went!
<GridCube> Hund, :D submit it to xubuntu-showcase.deviantart.com :D
<GridCube> if you change your image licence to CC and you have a wallpaper under CC we can showcase it on the xubuntu.org website, Hund :D
<xJamie> hey guys.
<xJamie> Is lxnm worth using or should I use a different one?
<Sakrecoer> GridCube: earlier you said: "pretty much yes"... but i didn't get if it was "yes, the mini.iso is mandatory for netboot" or "yes its a bad moment to ask questions" :D
<Sakrecoer> the folder structure is so confusing for the netboot packages...
<Sakrecoer> i've tried all xubuntu 12.04.x iso... all of them missmatch the netboot's kernel expectations...
<Sakrecoer> oh...
<Sakrecoer> well...
<GridCube> Sakrecoer, i meant that i dont know how else you could install from a netboot except from an alternate iso, and as xubuntu doesnt have any alternate iso anymore
<Sakrecoer> i picked wrong arichtecture last one...
<GridCube> Sakrecoer, you can't get the iso to the machine? boot from usb?
<Sakrecoer> i give it another try...
<Sakrecoer> slowly losing hope...
<Sakrecoer> now i have tried all versions 12.04.x and none match the netboot... :(
<Sysi> try the original one, before point releases?
<Sakrecoer> i've used this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet and everything, except the kernel version missmatch is working... i just don't get it...
<Sakrecoer> i've been looking into using the mini.iso .. but the howto is really obscure...
<Sakrecoer> na well.... judging the silence here today i guess it was ment for me to travel alone on this steep road to computerjoy! :D
<elfy> Sakrecoer: try this for the mini iso http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<phantomfav> hi guys, i have a little problem with nautilus, can someone help me?
<elfy> you can ask - but many of us will be using thunar as this is xubuntu channel
<phantomfav> yes, but i really hate thunar and xfdisplay
<phantomfav> so i have decided to install nautilus
<phantomfav> the file manager works great
<elfy> !aask
<elfy> !aask
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elfy> lol
<phantomfav> the desktop manager (lanuched with "nautilus -n") doesn't start
<phantomfav> any idea?
<phantomfav> i have killed all the process bind to xfdisplay
<phantomfav> so now no process manage the desktop
<phantomfav> but if i do "nautilus -n" it doesn't start
<Sysi> with xfdisplay, do you mean xfdesktop?
<phantomfav> yes, i mistake the name
<Sysi> you need to remove it from session with session settings, killing it makes it respawn
<phantomfav> yes i already do that
<phantomfav> i remove it from the session
<phantomfav> and saved the actual session
<phantomfav> now in my session there are: xfwm4, xfce4-panel, xfsettingsd, xfce4-terminal
<phantomfav> but not xfdesktop nor nautilus
<phantomfav> This is my question: i have installed nautilus in xubuntu, the file manager works great, but the desktop manager doesn't starts ("nautilus -n") even if i have closed the process xfdesktop in the session, anyone know how to force start nautilus for the desktop?
<brainwash> phantomfav: does "nautilus -n" terminate immediately when executed in a terminal window?
<brainwash> and does a right-click on the desktop pop up any menu?
<yeyeman> Is there a way to fix the tearing?
<phantomfav> nautilus terminate after few second
<phantomfav> and right click doesn't show up anything
<yeyeman> while watching video there's tearing in the middle of the screen
<brainwash> yeyeman: use a window manager with opengl compositing or a separate compositor (like compton), maybe it's even possible to activate some sort of "tear free" (gpu driver specific)
<brainwash> phantomfav: looks like some issue with nautilus, so this isn't the right channel I guess, try asking in #ubuntu
<phantomfav> ok, thanks
<brainwash> yeyeman: some sort of "tear free" mode I mean, something the intel driver offers for example
<Sysi> disabling compositing from window manager tweaks works
<pmjdebruijn> btqw
<pmjdebruijn> btw
<pmjdebruijn> I have a newer Intel driver backported here https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/xserver-xorg-video-intel-testing
<pmjdebruijn> use at own risk though
<pitlaloose> hi
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pitlaloose> i'm looking for some help :) because i'm getting stuck while installing.
<pitlaloose> Can someone help me please ?
<Sakrecoer> anybody has experience in installing xubuntu alternate with netboot?
<pmjdebruijn> please describe your problem with some details, if somebody knows, they'll respond... keep in mind not body keeps an eye on the channel at all times, so please be patient
<Sakrecoer> pitaloose: perhaps i can. what is going on?
<pmjdebruijn> Sakrecoer: for netboo you're probably stuck with the ubuntu server install, and apting xubuntu-desktop afterwards
<Sakrecoer> pmjdebruijn: server up and running...
<pmjdebruijn> I meant on the client
<Sakrecoer> i have issue with a missmatch between kernel of xubuntu12.04.x.iso and kernel of netboot
<pmjdebruijn> since netinstall depends on the debian-installer which last I checked was only available on the server install
<Sakrecoer> aaaah
<Sakrecoer> now i see what you meen...
<pmjdebruijn> emphasis on last time I checked
<pmjdebruijn> 12.04.2 has the quantal 3.5 kernel backported and 12.04.3 has the raring 3.8 kernel backported
<Sakrecoer> it sure dose boot after install, but like you say in server mode...
<pmjdebruijn> 12.0.4.1 was the last to _SHIP_ with the original 3.2 series
<pmjdebruijn> IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> Sakrecoer: that's totally expected
<Sakrecoer> so..... are you suggesting that the kernel is there, but i only miss the dektop?
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> no?
<pmjdebruijn> there is no real difference between server and client on linux
<yeyeman> hmm!!
<pmjdebruijn> it's just having X11 or not
<pmjdebruijn> so it's just a package selection thing essentially
<pmjdebruijn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xubuntu-desktop
<pmjdebruijn> any particular reason why you want to netinstall a desktop in the first place?
<pmjdebruijn> pitlaloose: if you don't describe your problem there really isn't any way we can help you
<pmjdebruijn> we're not psychic
<pitlaloose> thank you. i'm installing from an iso on my hard drive(/dev/sda3), got the desktop after using grub cli, running well. I launch the installer, go through it
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<pmjdebruijn> wait
<pitlaloose> lol, i' slow sorry
<pmjdebruijn> "an iso on your harddrive"?
<pmjdebruijn> please describe that in a bite more detail
<pmjdebruijn> what did you do exactly
<pitlaloose> yep i can't use disk on this machine
<pmjdebruijn> you installed from a CD to an USB disk?
<pmjdebruijn> or what?
<pmjdebruijn> again please describe with more detail
<Sakrecoer> hmm.... i'm lagging like i'm on mars...
<pitlaloose> so i had formatted my drive in 3 (swap, part for xubuntu and a fat to store my iso copied there on another machine
<pmjdebruijn> ok, that's very atypical
<pmjdebruijn> but I think I'm there with you
<pitlaloose> as i had another drive with grub, i managed to boot this iso
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<pmjdebruijn> and on the desktop you run the installer...
<pitlaloose> exactly
<pmjdebruijn> and then...
<pitlaloose> but then in the end
<pitlaloose> it says "detecting file systems"
<pmjdebruijn> in the installer?
<pitlaloose> and hang on it for hours
<pmjdebruijn> well, it's not really been designed for the case you're working with it
<pitlaloose> yep at the end of the process
<pmjdebruijn> so I'm not really surprised you might have hit a bug there
<pmjdebruijn> any reason why not to install the live-iso to a USB drive, and do an install the regular way?
<pitlaloose> usb won't work on thismobo
<bazhang> booting an iso via grub to use the installer?
<pitlaloose> *usb bootable stick
<pmjdebruijn> and installing to the same disk you've booted off
<Sakrecoer> haha... days like that... when no robots want to execute and all connections are lagging ... :D
<bazhang> yeah, that wont work
<pmjdebruijn> pitlaloose: how old is it?
<pitlaloose> that's it
<Sakrecoer> now i got your answers pmjdebruijn
<Sakrecoer> thanks a million.
<pitlaloose> 7-8 year
<pmjdebruijn> pitlaloose: then are you really sure it can't boot off usb?
<pmjdebruijn> anyway? maybe burn a CD/DVD then?
<pmjdebruijn> Sakrecoer: I'm not very experienced with netinstall either, so I'm basically just doing educated guesses :)
<pitlaloose> maybe i've missed something but i tried a few hours reading the mobo'sman
<pmjdebruijn> which motherboard?
<Sakrecoer> its very nice of you pmjdebruijn
<Sakrecoer> i need it because the target computers have no other booting possibilities...
<pmjdebruijn> pitlaloose: ?
<pitlaloose> yep
<pitlaloose> P4VMM2
<Sakrecoer> they wont boot usb, and i don't have any removable media that could be connected
<pmjdebruijn> pitlaloose: hmmm ok... I guess you're limited to doing CD/DVD installs then
<pmjdebruijn> Sakrecoer: they have no cd/dvd drives?
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow, I gotta run...  good luck to both of you
<Sakrecoer> no... its 2 tabletPC..
<Sakrecoer> they have possibility to hook up a firewire cd-rom but i wont bother with buying one...
<Sakrecoer> tahnks a milion !
<Sakrecoer> enjoy AFK!
<pitlaloose> thank u
<xubuntu978> hello
<xubuntu978> i need help..
<xubuntu978> :/
<Maple__> er
<knome> !ask | xubuntu978
<ubottu> xubuntu978: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Maple__> what with?
<xubuntu978> how to install tar.gz? :(
<Maple__> You don't.
<xubuntu978> what? :? I want install utorrent
<Maple__> Open a terminal, 'cd' into the directory in question (by default, you're in /home/dashie/)
<xubuntu978> yes
<xubuntu978> after that?
<Maple__> xubuntu978, FYI, Xubuntu comes with it's own bittorrent client, Transmission; a more functional client's in the repos, known as 'Deluge' and can be installe dwith sudo apt-get install deluge
<Maple__> xubuntu978, tar -xvzf <tarball>.tar.gz
<Maple__> check the README/INSTALL files if they exist.
<knome> xubuntu978, as Maple__ said, xubuntu ships a torrent client already. are you sure that or any of the other applications in the repositories do not fit you?
<Maple__> What sort of functionality are you seeking? It might be easier just to use a BT client that's already in the repositories/packaged.
<xubuntu978> I need very utorrent :( I don't see readme ir install files
<knome> xubuntu978, is there a specific reason you need utorrent?
<xubuntu978> I using this soft about 5 years...
<Maple__> ...and what functionality do you need?
<knome> xubuntu978, most torrent applications are alike
<Maple__> Hmm, it looks like mutorrent for linux is a command-line version only.
<xubuntu978> Not only utorrent need , I can't install sublime text2 alsow..
<Maple__> If you want a GUI, try Transmission or install another client from the repos.
<Maple__> hmm
<Maple__> you can use the sublime text 2 ppa
<Maple__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<xubuntu978> thank you maple!!
<xubuntu978> you are the best!!!
<Maple__> np xubuntu978
<xubuntu978> sorry for my english skils..
<xubuntu978> but I have one questions
<xubuntu978> I can't understand, why I can't install utorrent whit sudo ?
<knome> xubuntu978, if you don't understand what a .tar.gz package is, you shouldn't try to install it
<xubuntu978> why? I am new linux user
<xubuntu978> yet..
<knome> xubuntu978, .tar.gz is a compressed file (just like .zip-files are), and there is no single method of installing such "packages"
<xubuntu978> thank you!
<knome> no problem
<knome> hope you'll find a suitable torrent application from the repositories (and i'm sure you will)
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<xubuntu978> knome, what soft you can recommend with torrents file?
<knome> xubuntu978, depends on what you are after. for a simple one, try transmission (installed by default in xubuntu)
<Unit193> As said above, transmission comes pre-installed, but there's also many others.
#xubuntu 2013-09-04
<Trace1> Hey guys, im having a problem with my external NTFS drive. Some of the files are not showing up in Ubuntu, files that have always been there. But when i plug the drive into my windows machine they are all still there. Any ideas
<nerdtron> plug in the drive and ls -lah in the terminal and see if the files are there
<Trace1> yes they are there now, i just plugged the drive back in, but usually if i unplug and replug the drive it will work for a few hours then the files disappear agian
<Trace1> Ok, i tried another folder and it says input/output error
<Trace1> well i guess it doesnt work if i unplug and replig
<nerdtron> input/output error did you safely removed it from windows??
<nerdtron> and safely umounted/eject in linux?
<nerdtron> also plug it in windows and run the check disk of windows....Could be signs of a failing hard drive
<Trace1> i did safely remove it from windows but did not unmount from linux, but i can read all the files in windows with no problems
<nerdtron> Trace1, even though you can read all the files in windows doesn't necessarily mean everything is ok...
<nerdtron> kindly run check disk just to make sujre
<Trace1> ok i will go ahead and run the check disc now and start backing stuff up just in case, thanks for all the help, ill be back with the results im sure
<nerdtron> backing up is always a good idea...oh and next time, always make sure to umount/eject it xubuntu before you remove the plug
<Trace1> this was actually the drive i kept most of my backup on and a few things here and there so luckily no big deal if its lost, running the check disk now but just noticed some files i cannot access in windows. Do you think reformatting could fix the issue or does it seem like the drive is bad?
<nerdtron> "some files i cannot access in windows" i think this could be the result of not safely eject in xubuntu...
<nerdtron> try formatting the drive again and then run check disk to see any bad sectors
<nerdtron> if there are no bad sectors, the drive is still good
<Trace1> darn, well i guess thats better news than the drive going bad
<Trace1> will give that a shot, thanks again for all the help
<nerdtron> maybe some files where just corrupted/ fail to write when you pulled out the external hard drive in ubuntu
<Trace1> the files i checked had been on there after being removed from ubuntu before so im sure they were written, im sure they were corrupted when i pulled the plug :/
<OndraE> Hello, does anybody have experience with installing Broadcom BCM4318 wlan driver? In my case it crashes kernel - i have 13.04, nut it laso happened in 12.04
<cfhowlett> OndraE, how did you install it?
<OndraE> in 13.04 throught update manager
<cfhowlett> OndraE, and what crash message are you getting?
<OndraE> wel its black screen with tons of text and i have to shut down the laptot manually
<OndraE> its typical "kernel oops"
<cfhowlett> OndraE, and only when firing up the wifi, I trust.  Well, here's an option; download the driver from broadcom, see the README and compile/install manually.  Lot more work, but usually works.http://zh-cn.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php   /// actually search for broadcom linux sta and get the local / non-chinese mirror.
<pmjdebruijn> OndraE: did you try the firmawre with the open driver?
<pmjdebruijn> proprietary drivers tend to suck
<pmjdebruijn> firmware-b43-installer / firmware-b43-lpphy-installer / firmware-b43legacy-installer
<OndraE> oh,  I didnt try the open ones
<pmjdebruijn> the driver is already there
<pmjdebruijn> but it requires firmware which ubuntu isn't allowed to include by default IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> so those packages download the firmware files on the fly
<OndraE> well i will try the drivers from link cfhowlett provided and will see
<pmjdebruijn> like I said, proprietary driver tend to end in tears in the long run :)
<OndraE> so that b43legacy is not proprietary? i installed the package now and it didnt crash kesrnel, that is really weird :-D
<knome> pmjdebruijn, that's debatable, so i would advise it always does; i've been using proprietary drivers for years and they work well for me
<knome> pmjdebruijn, *i wouldn't
<pmjdebruijn> they can sometimes :)
<pmjdebruijn> but if you take a look there are many issues around those
<knome> pmjdebruijn, they can be a lifesaver for some, whose hardware simply refuses to work with the open source drivers properly/adequately
<knome> pmjdebruijn, sure, but i still wouldn't advise to never use them
<pmjdebruijn> I didn't say that
<pmjdebruijn> I said they often end in tears
<pmjdebruijn> become they break because of some kernel upgrade or whatever
<knome> pmjdebruijn, and that they suck... which is kind of advocating "don't use them"
<knome> pmjdebruijn, but i'm fine, just saying.
<knome> pmjdebruijn, ultimately, proprietary drivers can be a good debugging tool
<OndraE> well i have to go now, i will try setting wifi up later, thx for help!
<pmjdebruijn> knome: if there's a open source driver that works, I'd never use a blob driver, really
<pmjdebruijn> if there isn't an open driver, or it doesn't work, well, then you don't have much options do you
<pmjdebruijn> you're sortof forced too
<knome> pmjdebruijn, sure. if the open source driver works...
<pmjdebruijn> the "issue" is
<pmjdebruijn> many people go install blobs drivers, just because the open driver needs some firwmare, that not allowed to be distributed
<pmjdebruijn> so people perceive the open driver is not working
<pmjdebruijn> and end up using the blob for no good reason
<knome> pmjdebruijn, sure
<pmjdebruijn> which is what my suggestion was about
<knome> pmjdebruijn, i didn't say you specifically advised not using proprietary drivers
<xubuntu656> hello my laptop is booting xubuntu for first time and it is stuck on black screen is this normal?
<ObrienDave> Which black screen. GRUB?
<Maple__> image/text, please?
<ObrienDave> Think he left. :/
<bgardner> Elapsed time, one minute.  :P
<ObrienDave> No patience anymore.  Sheesh
<OndraE> To all, who adviced me few hours ago about broadcom wlan drivers: Thank You! I am using open ones and they work!
<pmjdebruijn> great!
<pmjdebruijn> my point exactly :)
<OndraE> but i read about some problems with higher traffic, it can sometimes crash kernel, so I will see in few minutes
<pmjdebruijn> I've been using it with my particular BCM for years now, and it's been quite solid
<pmjdebruijn> in the first few month's after my particular BCM was supported sometimes the connection quit
<pmjdebruijn> it's been a few years since that's happened to me
<pmjdebruijn> as the driver is continuosly improved
<pmjdebruijn> OndraE: so in the end, it all depends on how recent your BCM chip is :)
<pmjdebruijn> older chips tend to work great
<pmjdebruijn> really bleeding edge ones tend to work less great
<OndraE> well this Acer Aspire 5100 is really old piece of iron
<OndraE> downloading updates  and still no problem
<pmjdebruijn> right, so it's likely to work well
<Riccardone> Hi all, I recently installed a Xubuntu 13.04 but apt-get update fails, but navigation is ok ... some advices ?
<Unit193> Can you pastebin.com the output?
<Riccardone> Unit193: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6062747/
<Riccardone> Unit193: I am under proxy ...
<GridCube> ipv6?
<Riccardone> GridCube: No, absolutely ...
<Riccardone> I can't understand in fact ...
<Unit193> It's trying some IPv6 addresses.  http_proxy=http:myproxy:port sudo apt-get update   work?
<Riccardone> Unit193: i must pass this command ?
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<GridCube> Riccardone,  that worked for me ^^
<Unit193> Connection refused on all IPv4 addresses.  Well, does  wget -qO- http://ifconfig.me/ip work?
<Riccardone> GridCube: I'v read yet that guide but didn't work ...
<Riccardone> Unit193: yes
<yeyeman> is there a setting to change underscan? I have a black boarder around the desktop
<yeyeman> as in it doesn't max out to fit the monitor
<TheSheep> yeyeman: try playing with xrandr
<yeyeman> can I get more themes for the desktop appearance / window manager
<yeyeman> the preinstalled ones are kind of bad
<yeyeman> I mean they are functional and so on
<yeyeman> but they look as if they are made by a programmer, not a designer :D
<TheSheep> yeyeman: yeah, try xfce-look.org
<rosemball> does the xubuntu installer support AF 4k?
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<pmjdebruijn> probably
<pmjdebruijn> http://superuser.com/questions/148964/how-to-properly-install-wd-advanced-format-drive-in-ubuntu-as-2nd-hdd
<pmjdebruijn> it's basically the same issue as with SSDs
<pmjdebruijn> so I don't think it should be an issue newer newer versions
<pmjdebruijn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Format#Check_your_partitions_alignment
<pmjdebruijn> so I'm not sure, but I'd be surprised if it would be an issue for 12.04 and higher
<rosemball> ok
<rosemball> thanks]
<rosemball> if one is writing the install image to a usb drive (lets say sdb) would dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdb suffice or bs=4M (or other sizes commonly found in the internet) is a better option?
<Sysi> setting bs might speed copying up a notch, otherly it won't matter
<Sysi> if you want to view progress, use ddrescue
<pmjdebruijn> kill -SIGUSR1 dd-process works too :D
<pmjdebruijn> IIRC
<Sysi> you can also use pv but ddrescue is small and easy
<rosemball> thanks very much
<DrH> anyone know how to disable from switching workspaces when you drag a window to the edge (so that snapping/tiling works properly)
<pmjdebruijn> DrH: did you check both window manager options in the settings panel
<TheSheep> DrH: window manager -> advanced -> wrap workspaces when dragging a window off the screen
<DrH> Settings > Window Manager > Advanced
<DrH> literally just found it
<DrH> one more issue, how can i make it so when i double click the titlebar of a application it maximizes it?
<DrH> there seems to be a setting in Settings > Window Manager > Advanced that looks like it does that but it does nothing
<TheSheep> DrH: it does that
<DrH> Weird, it doesn't seem to be working for me :\
<DrH> eh not a big deal
<elfy> have to say I've never managed to get the titlebar to do anything much for me
<knome> it shows the title, aye? :P
<elfy> about that - and I can get it to rollup
<Unit193> Alt+Scroll wheel.
<knome> Unit193, that's eww
<elfy> that's not useful - if I didn't want to see something I'd just roll it up :)
<Unit193> knome: That's fun!  "Hey, where'd the window go?  I can almost see it..."
<knome> we're getting offtopic
<TiZ> Hi. I'm trying to customize some gtk3 theme settings with .config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css, but it seems like the file is being ignored. What can I do to fix this?
<knome> TiZ, are you sure the applications you are using are using gtk3?
<TiZ> knome: Yeah. I'm opening gtk3 applications specifically to test it, such as file-roller and gcalctool.
<knome> TiZ, i wouldn't say there's any reason why it would be ignored
<TiZ> Right now, the only thing I have in gtk.css is * { margin: 3px; } just to make sure it's being opened
<TiZ> You'd think there'd be an obnoxious 3px margin around every widget with this, but I'm not seeing it.
<knome> TiZ, you know gtk css is not like real css?
<TiZ> knome: I'm vaguely aware of that... I took a look at Greybird's css code to check it, and I think my code checks out.
<Unit193> You do have to select another them, then go back at times to pick up changes.
<TiZ> Right, that's what I've been doing.
<yeyeman> All I want is for gedit to have matching word highlighting
<yeyeman> sob sob..
<Sysi> you could try geany
<well_laid_lawn> or vim
<yeyeman> Where is the setting for the font of desktop icons? They have a double font thing going on making the text look blurred
<yeyeman> I think it's supposed to look like a shadow
<yeyeman> but the way I have everything set up it just looks blurry
<yeyeman> it's as if the text is there twice, but just 1 px apart
<yeyeman> using the blackbird theme, the background color and font color of text in the youtube comment text field are the same :D
<yeyeman> this negatively impacts my ability to post my insightful and clever responses there
#xubuntu 2013-09-05
<mint_> is .10 stable enough to use? I assume it should be since xfce hasn't changed in a while
<koegs> which .10? xfce 4.10 or ubuntu 13.10? :D
<mint_> heh 13.10, xfce always seems stable... except for that themes bug back in 2008...
<koegs> 13.10 is still a beta/rc, i would not use that
<mint_> windows is always beta, i still use it... a bit
<koegs> my opinion: the betas are for users who want to try, test and help, not for users who need a stable OS
<xubuntu173> Goodmorning! I have a problem with installing the latest Xubuntu (13.04) on my laptop HP nc8430. Tried several times to install, it runs the installation program, but stops at irregular points during installation. Sometimes at the beginning already, sometimes when it is copying files. Anybody an idea what the problem could be? (First time had it installed with option to delete the Windows OS (XP Pro).
<TheSheep> xubuntu173: what do you mean by "stops"?
<xubuntu173> it quits the installation and the laptop turns off; sometimes the dvd is ejected.
<TheSheep> the dvd is usually ejected at the end of the installation
<xubuntu173> That's what I thought as well, but the installation quits unexpectedly, when the copy file bar is not at it's end. Tried to start up without dvd, but it appears that the installation is not complete. The laptop does not start.
<TheSheep> are you sure it's set to boot from the hard disk drive?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu173==> sorry, came in late. what are you trying to accomplish?
<xubuntu173> yes, it's set to boot from HD. The only thing I see is a blinking cursor at the top left corner.
<benxyzzy> In Ubuntu I can press SUPER + NUM to start launchers in the panel on the left. Can I do the same thing with XFCE's mac-style panel on the bottom?
<TheSheep> benxyzzy: you can bind any commands to your keys
<TheSheep> benxyzzy: but you will have to do it separately from the panel
<benxyzzy> TheSheep: OK, so it's a new binding per program. What would be the cleanest, most 'correct' way to do those bindings?
<TheSheep> as far as I know, yes
<benxyzzy> Never mind, found it. Thanks
<ObrienDave> xubuntu173==> sorry, came in late. what are you trying to accomplish?
<xubuntu173> Hi ObrianDave. See above, from 0952 onwards.
<ObrienDave> xubuntu173==> lost my connection and log. are you trying to install from a live DVD?
<xubuntu173> Yes. I will c&p my previous lines
<xubuntu173> [09:52] <xubuntu173> Goodmorning! I have a problem with installing the latest Xubuntu (13.04) on my laptop HP nc8430. Tried several times to install, it runs the installation program, but stops at irregular points during installation. Sometimes at the beginning already, sometimes when it is copying files. Anybody an idea what the problem could be? (First time had it installed with option to delete the Windows OS (XP Pro). [09:52
<xubuntu173> [09:53] <xubuntu173> it quits the installation and the laptop turns off; sometimes the dvd is ejected. [09:54] <TheSheep> the dvd is usually ejected at the end of the installation [09:55] == ObrienDave [~david@74.32.168.66] has joined #xubuntu [09:56] <xubuntu173> That's what I thought as well, but the installation quits unexpectedly, when the copy file bar is not at it's end. Tried to start up without dvd, but it appears that t
<xubuntu173> The laptop does not start. [09:57] <TheSheep> are you sure it's set to boot from the hard disk drive?
<xubuntu173> [10:04] <xubuntu173> yes, it's set to boot from HD. The only thing I see is a blinking cursor at the top left corner.
<ObrienDave> are you using the automatic partitioning to ADD to your existing Windows installation
<xubuntu173> I had ticked the option to replace the Windows installation, not to add.
<ObrienDave> ok, so you DO want to delete windows altogether?
<xubuntu173> yeap!
<xubuntu173> what I have now, is that when it boots without dvd, I only have a blinking white cursor at th etop left corner.
<ObrienDave> ok, can you successfully run the live DVD with no problems?
<xubuntu173> I'm not sure whether I can use this cd as live cd?
<xubuntu173> sorry, dvd
<ObrienDave> yes you can
<xubuntu173> sure! during the start up, I can choose between installation en live. You're right./
<ObrienDave> try that. if it does not work, I suggest you have a corrupted DL
<xubuntu173> try to do that now.
<xubuntu173> what is a dl?
<ObrienDave> download
<ObrienDave> i think your downloaded file is bad
<ObrienDave> can you re-download the .iso file?
<xubuntu173> how can I check that? It didn't report any problems during download, and also not during burning the image
<ObrienDave> or at least do a md5 checksum?
<xubuntu173> Yes, no problem to re-download. Any suggested mirror site?
<xubuntu173> HOw can I do a md5 checksum?
<ObrienDave> let me find you the official site
<xubuntu173> thanks, great!
<ObrienDave> can you do torrents?
<ObrienDave> 32 or 64 bit?
<xubuntu173> no
<xubuntu173> 32
<ObrienDave> ok give me a sec
<xubuntu173> thx
<ObrienDave> what country are you in?
<xubuntu173> netherlands
<ObrienDave> try this mirror   http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-xubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<xubuntu173> ok. will do
<ObrienDave> is your PC 32 bit? most new ones are 64 bit
<ObrienDave> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu173> this one is a HP nc 8430 laptop. Don't know whether it an handle 64, but thought it better to have it on 32.
<xubuntu173> btw; that site is the same site where I downloaded the first file from: xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ObrienDave> hmm, it's possible you just have a bad file. let me find you a different mirror
<xubuntu173> meanwhile, the live is running without problems...
<xubuntu173> si it seams the file is ok?
<xubuntu173> I'll do the checksum
<ObrienDave> xubuntu173==> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<ObrienDave> ok, yes, if the live DVD works, it should not be a problem, but I would do the MD5 just to be sure
<ObrienDave> if you get a MD5 mis-match, you will need to re-DL the file again
<xubuntu173> the md5 check is a problem. Is it so that I should place the iso file in the system32 dir?
<xubuntu173> Meanwhile, my laptop has shut down.
<nerdtron> put the md5 and the iso on the same folder when you check for md5sum
<ObrienDave> what nerdtron said :))
<ObrienDave> smoke break. brb
<xubuntu173> that's what I did. They're both in hte same folder, but I get a reply that the file dopes noet exist.
<xubuntu173> happy smoke
<ObrienDave> check for file name typos. brb
<nerdtron> same filename, but of course different file extension..
<nerdtron> xubuntu173, anyway do you have virtual box installed?
<ObrienDave> back
<xubuntu173> In system32? no typos
<xubuntu173> No virtual box
<ObrienDave> you don't need the original file in system32 directory. any directory will do
<xubuntu173> That's what I have. I have de md5sum in system32, but also in the same dir where the iso is.
<ObrienDave> ok, CD to the directory that have both the .iso and md5sum file before you do the compare
<xubuntu173> done that
<ObrienDave> and it still cant find the iso?
<pmjdebruijn> uhm
<pmjdebruijn> why not manually compare
<pmjdebruijn> just have the md5sum utility compute an MD5sum
<pmjdebruijn> can manually compare it to what's listed on the download site
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<pmjdebruijn> s/can/and/
<xubuntu173> wait. the instruction on the referred to site was not completely clear to me. I have now a result. Gives a lot of error messages, failed open or read
<xubuntu173> will download from the suggested site and revert.
<xubuntu173> Isn't it strange though while the dvd does start up live.
<ObrienDave> well, the DVD does not always use all of the same files as installing does
<nerdtron> xubuntu173, i experienced that also, the dvd boots fine, but the install will not complte.. my ISO was to blame
<ObrienDave> if your iso is partially corrupted, then the live DVD portion may work but not the install which reads ALL necessary files
<xubuntu173> thx guys, is downloading now, will do the md5sum check first and let you know. ANother minute to complete the download, will be back!
<ObrienDave> ok, we'll be here all night LOL
<xubuntu173> Is it night at your end?
<ObrienDave> dang I wish I had a fast DSL line. yes. west coast USA ;))
<xubuntu173> but then it's early morning for you!
<xubuntu173> Great, west coast; where about?
<ObrienDave> well yes, that is true. Oregon
<xubuntu173> OK. Been there several times. Last April - May did R66 from Chicago to LA. Fantastic!
<nerdtron> wow xubuntu173 very fast internet connection...im in PH, 6PM here
<ObrienDave> cool! used to do that every summer back in the 60's to go see my grandparents in Springfield, Missouri
<xubuntu173> ph?
<xubuntu173> Yeah I like to travel through the States. Great country you have!
<nerdtron> philippines :)
<xubuntu173> Checksum is again wrong: 65 of 65 files could not be read.
<xubuntu173> Hello Far East!
<ObrienDave> have you used zsync?
<nerdtron> hmmm xubuntu173  i have another idea
<xubuntu173> Maybe nice such a fast connection....
<xubuntu173> but not for this file!
<ObrienDave> let's get him to use zsync
<nerdtron> burn that ISO to a USBB stick or DVD and then boot,,,, select "Check CD for defects" :)
<ObrienDave> LMAO it takes me an hour at least to DL the iso. PFFFFFT!!!
<nerdtron> you're lucky on at least an hour...mine is a about 2hrs
<ObrienDave> oh boy ;)
<xubuntu173> I have the first iso on a dvd. This ast iso gives the same errors.
<xubuntu173> Still burn the last one on a new dvd?
<nerdtron> DVDRW can burn many times....
<xubuntu173> btw, my name is Peer. While logging in, forgot to change the name
<nerdtron> yeah burn the new ISO to DVD or to a USB and then boot, "Check CD for Defects"
<ObrienDave> nice to chat with you peer. i'm dave
<xubuntu173> where do I "check cd for defects"?
<ObrienDave> in the boot menu
<xubuntu173> I do not see an option for that.
<xubuntu173> I can change the boot order and some other stuff, but no check cd for defects
<nerdtron> what are the options in boot menu?? like "install UBuntu" "try ubuntu without installing"
<xubuntu173> aha, you mean the xubuntu boot
<xubuntu173> wait a second
<nerdtron> not the boot order...boot the xubuntu iso,,,,then after selecting language,
<nerdtron> yes that's it
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> sorry, the DVD boot menu
<xubuntu173> got it. it's starting up now
<ObrienDave> cool
<xubuntu173> shit, forgot to reset the boot order for the laptop...
<ObrienDave> LOL not like any of us has never done that :))
<knome> ok, please let's cool down and reconsider the language
<xubuntu173> sorry for saying the s! word
<ObrienDave> shame on you ;)
<xubuntu173> yeah, I know
<xubuntu173> it's starting up, see a nice logo, running in circles. Like the dog of the neighbours, trying to catch it's own tail
<ObrienDave> that's a good start
<xubuntu173> you're right. but now the rest!
<ObrienDave> one step at a  time
<ObrienDave> "A journey of a 1000 miles begins with a single step"
<xubuntu173> it's now starting live from dvd,; next screen will be that check?
<ObrienDave> did you see the DVD boot menu? or is it going right to the installation?
<xubuntu173> this is strange: while it appears that the laptop is starting up the live session, the cd tray opens, it gives an instruction on the screen to remove the media and press enter?...
<ObrienDave> hmm, could be it actually finished the install. go ahead and reboot the PC
<nerdtron> xubuntu173, no error mesage? it just ejected the CD? it's good then...try installing to the hard drive
<ObrienDave> during the first bad install, it actually remembers where it is. it's possible that you just needed to finish the install
<xubuntu173> I've done that install now for about (at least) 5 times!
<xubuntu173> So what you say, every time it goes a bit further?
<ObrienDave> it's possible. are you using the newest iso now?
<xubuntu173> no, would that be better?
<ObrienDave> usually, not always. if it works good. if not try the new iso
<xubuntu173> have to  make a sanitairy stop. brb
<ObrienDave> LOL me too. brb
<xubuntu173> again ejected, without any warning. Now burning the new iso. Be patient. I begin to hate that word.
<ObrienDave> ok. I need to give my wife a wake up call in 15 minutes. no worries, take your time
<xubuntu173> btw, what is a zsync? Is that something which was used in the early days of the BBS?
<ObrienDave> no, its a way of comparing large files such as the ISO and sending only what has changed
<xubuntu173> new iso on dvd, inserted. let's wait and see what happens
<ObrienDave> ok. give it a go
<xubuntu173> it starts with a simple logo in th ebottom of the screen, what I saw one of the first times as well
<ObrienDave> if this does not work, i suggest starting over with the full install to your hard drive
<nerdtron> brb guys...i'm off to work
<xubuntu173> again the neighbour's dog...
<ObrienDave> ok nerdtron. have a good night
<xubuntu173> ok nerdtron, thx for your help. Have a good night. What kind of work?
<ObrienDave> LOL that's a moving icon just to show you that your computer has not locked up
<xubuntu173> lucky me!
<xubuntu173> shall i just install, or run live?
<ObrienDave> go for the full install. wiping out the hard drive
<xubuntu173> right! fun.
<ObrienDave> well, sometimes you have to start over. nobody likes to :)
<xubuntu173> ejected. error on screen: * starting mount network filesystems / * stooping mount network filesystems  / cpid: exiting / speech-dispatcher disabled: edit   etc
<xubuntu173> first time btw that the error remained on the screen so that I could read what it said
<ObrienDave> ok, time for drastic measures. let me call my wife before we do this. boot the computer with the DVD into live mode. back in about 10 minutes. ok?
<xubuntu173> fine with me!
<ObrienDave> ok. this wont be pretty. lol
<xubuntu173> I wonder why you need to call your wife...
<xubuntu173> again ejected before the choice could be made. Again an error saying something the same on the speech dispatcher
<ObrienDave> dang. try the first iso file again. that one booted into the live system
<xubuntu173> doing that right now.
<ObrienDave> my wife is 1000 miles away. i needed to give her a wake up call for work ;)
<xubuntu173> ok. was afraid she was needed to do some drastic measures.
<ObrienDave> lol. i'm old and slow. that would probably give me a heart attack :)
<xubuntu173> you would know that best!
<xubuntu173> again ejected with a speech ..  error message
<xubuntu173> would it be an idea to format the hd first?
<xubuntu173> (but I don't know how to do that)
<xubuntu173> just an idea to get a fresh and clean start
<ObrienDave> dang. that's what we're going to do. but you must get into a live system to do that
<xubuntu173> dang!
<xubuntu173> sorry, dang?
<ObrienDave> we need to get the DVD to boot. don't want to go for install just yet
<xubuntu173> and again she ejected...
<xubuntu173> before the boot was complete
<ObrienDave> you can't get into live mode now???
<xubuntu173> but the dog is still chasing it's tail!
<xubuntu173> I mean, the screen hasn't gone black (yet)
<xubuntu173> It;s staying like this. I'll make another try.
<ObrienDave> do you even get the DVD boot menu?
<xubuntu173> no
<ObrienDave> the one that says "try Xubuntu without installing"
<xubuntu173> correct. I didnt get to there
<xubuntu173> another try is running now
<ObrienDave> dang. ok, let's try a new ISO file. re-download from here.... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<xubuntu173> and stopped again
<ObrienDave> just curious, how much RAM is in your PC?
<xubuntu173> that link is the same as where I got the last iso from
<xubuntu173> 4Gb
<ObrienDave> ok, that is plenty. more that that and i would have suggested the 64 bit iso
<xubuntu173> try the 64?
<ObrienDave> it cant hurt
<xubuntu173> I don't know if the laptop can handle than
<ObrienDave> then keep trying 32 bit
<xubuntu173> What would be the requirement for a 64 bit system?
<ObrienDave> the 32 bit iso is safer if your not sure
<ObrienDave> it MUST be a 64 bit CPU
<ObrienDave> AMD64, Intel, I5 or I7 and so forth
<ObrienDave> if your not sure, stick with the 32 bit file
<ObrienDave> need coffee. brb
<xubuntu173> it has a intel duo core 2 Ghz CPU
<xubuntu173> yeah, me too
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> can your comp boot from a USB stick?
<xubuntu173> yes
<ObrienDave> what OS is on the computer you are chatting with me on?
<xubuntu173> Vista
<ObrienDave> ok
<ObrienDave> have you gotten a new ISO file yet?
<xubuntu173> yes, I have the last one you suggested, both in 32 and 64
<ObrienDave> cool. ok, burn the 32 bit file to a DVD, please
<xubuntu173> ok
<ObrienDave> and let's try to get the computer to boot into live mode
<ObrienDave> you know what, let's try the 64 bit file. if it boots, all is good
<xubuntu173> it's burning the 32 now.
<ObrienDave> sorry, getting tired. been a long day
<ObrienDave> ok, that's fine
<xubuntu173> btw, I will need to get out in about 10 min. Be back after half an hour.
<xubuntu173> you get your rest, I'll try with this. will chat again when you're back then
<xubuntu173> No problem. And good for me because I also need to do something else than only playing around with a laptop.
<ObrienDave> ok. I work nights. this is my normal awake time :)
<xubuntu173> the 64 is going to be bruned now. Will be back in about half an hour.
<ObrienDave> ok. see you then. have fun
<xubuntu173> yeah right!
<xubuntu173> back again. 64 iso was burned. Put it in, came to the choice of the live part. klicked on that, and after 10 sec, the laptop went black again.
<ObrienDave> well, wb. ok, let's try burning the 32 bit file to DVD
<xubuntu173> done it again, it again the speec error which came on screen short.
<xubuntu173> the last 32 is already burned on. So I'll try that one.
<ObrienDave> GRRRRRRRR. ok. are you familiar with UNetbootin?
<ObrienDave> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ObrienDave> btw, are you using the same DVDrw each time?
<xubuntu173> no, not familiar with that. And I meanwhile have 4 different dvd´s. Not RW.
<ObrienDave> ok. let's try making a bootable USB stick, shall we?
<xubuntu173> ok, tell me!
<ObrienDave> DL the windows version of UNetbootin from the above link and install on this computer. please
<xubuntu173> ok, done. HAve a screen where I´m asked what distribution and version. Xubunto?
<ObrienDave> You will need a USB stick of at least 2GB. the bigger the better
<xubuntu173> I have one with 16
<ObrienDave> very cool. ok. we will DL a new ISO if needed. for now just plug in your USB drive
<xubuntu173> ok
<ObrienDave> at the bottom, make sure your USB stick shows up as the proper drive letter AND size.
<xubuntu173> I see that 12.04 is the latest version here. Choose live version
<xubuntu173> It indeeed shows the proper USB but does not say anything on the size.
<ObrienDave> no, we are going to try one of the ISO files you already have first.
<ObrienDave> OK, the Linux version may be different
<xubuntu173> ok, clear. Which one?
<ObrienDave> oh, i'm not sure if it matters at this point......
<xubuntu173> shall we go safe, for the 32?
<ObrienDave> now, I must warn you, if we don't do this right, we can really mess up your current operating system. ok?
<xubuntu173> allright. This is your waiver of liability?
<xubuntu173> lol
<ObrienDave> LOL yep, pretty much :))
<xubuntu173> what can go wrong? It seens the choices are pretty clear!
<ObrienDave> ok, now that UNet sees the drive, click diskimage button
<ObrienDave> on that same row, the right most button is the file requester. click that and find the ISO file you want to send to the USB drive
<xubuntu173> done that. Have the 32 bit file. is that ok?
<ObrienDave> sure.
<xubuntu173> ok. I get that done now.
<xubuntu173> or is there something else to do?
<ObrienDave> just to recap,....
<ObrienDave> we have the proper ISO file selected AND the USB drive is recognized?
<xubuntu173> yep
<xubuntu173> do I need to fill something in for the amount of Mb for user files?
<ObrienDave> you can if you want to use the USB stick as its own OS. comes in handy sometimes :)
<xubuntu173> not necessary for this one. Have several others.
<ObrienDave> I suggest up to half of the USB capacity
<xubuntu173> ok. done
<ObrienDave> here we go. press ok if you are SURE we are set correctly
<xubuntu173> it's running
<ObrienDave> cool. give it a few minutes then plug it into the laptop and reboot it
<xubuntu173> 198 files. now at 5%
<ObrienDave> it will take a few. time for a potty break. brb
<xubuntu173> time for some other business to take off. brb when it's done
<ObrienDave> ok
<xubuntu173> ok, done. USB is ready. No harm done. Sofar.
<xubuntu173> laptop is rebooting
<ObrienDave> cool. and very cool
<xubuntu173> it is now rebooting and shows the xubunto page with that dog again. Correct?
<ObrienDave> *crosses fingers*
<xubuntu173> I have now a screen which appears the xubunto screen: 5 icons left, some blue circles right below and a black line on top. Correct?
<ObrienDave> sounds good so far
<xubuntu173> the lowest icon says: install Xubu...
<ObrienDave> cool! let's try that first
<ObrienDave> please select the overwrite option when you get there
<xubuntu173> but it does not respond to the mouseklick
<xubuntu173> now it does. I have to be patient.
<xubuntu173> Difficult after this hassle.
<ObrienDave> you can use up and down cursor keys and space bar to select. patience is a virtue ;))
<ObrienDave> and I have no virtues. LOL
<xubuntu173> choose for updates dl during install?
<xubuntu173> yeah, sure.
<ObrienDave> yes, please
<xubuntu173> well, with you wife another 1.000 miles away, you can be patient!
<ObrienDave> yep, I don't much else to do between work shifts
<xubuntu173> ok, it's going to overwrite!
<ObrienDave> well, this is a good thing. seems most of the problems was with a bad burn to the DVD. happens often. very cool!
<ObrienDave> BTW, what is the speed rating of your burner and DVDs?
<ObrienDave> I recommend the disks be at least 50% faster that the burner. 100% faster is better
<ObrienDave> *than the burner
<ObrienDave> if your burner is a 4X rating, you want your disks to be at least 6X or 8X speed
<ObrienDave> still with me?
<xubuntu173> Frankly, I do not know.
<xubuntu173> Meanwhile worst case scenario happened. Installation shut off .... while I was away from the desk.
<xubuntu173> Booting again.
<ObrienDave> dang
<xubuntu173> what's dang?
<ObrienDave> a polite american slang word for damn
<xubuntu173> Ok. Like the s! word
<ObrienDave> yup. similar.
<Pici> more polite
<xubuntu173> like we say, chips
<Pici> possibly
<ObrienDave> oh, geez louise, there are others alive here. ;))
<ObrienDave> ok, well peer, are you ready to get mean and nasty with your laptop?
<xubuntu173> yes, let's get it over with. Throw it over the side?
<ObrienDave> LOL that's going to be our last resort.
<xubuntu173> it f&*&! worked well on xp; Then it should work like clockwork on Xubunto, isn't it?
<ObrienDave> ok, reboot using the USB stick and go into live mode please
<xubuntu173> even that is not working anymore.
<xubuntu173> gonna do the trick with boot installer again.
<ObrienDave> ok.
<ObrienDave> you mean UNetbootin?
<xubuntu173> yep
<xubuntu173> just completed again
<xubuntu173> next try
<ObrienDave> ok. this time lets NOT update files while installing
<xubuntu173> good suggestion! that's what I have always done sofar
<ObrienDave> unless you want to try the mean and nasty way ;)
<xubuntu173> don't challenge me!
<ObrienDave> that's going to be next. your laptop is making me mad LOL
<xubuntu173> This is realy going fast, already in the file copy screen. Only seen this once or twice. Fingers crossed...
<ObrienDave> we're hoping...
<xubuntu173> btw, it is installing the latest version 13.04. Without having chosen to update.
<xubuntu173> system is going to be installed....
<ObrienDave> cool, i hope
<xubuntu173> when installing apt, screen black ...
<xubuntu173> shall now startup without the usb disk
<ObrienDave> hang on,
<ObrienDave> NO
<xubuntu173> maybe install was ready?
<ObrienDave> no, is the hard drive light flashing like normal drive access?
<xubuntu173> it was
<ObrienDave> let it work. it could be just a screensaver turning off the screen. press space bar
<xubuntu173> it stopped completely. I will now first check the drive. That's running nw.
<ObrienDave> ok
<xubuntu173> no errors found, reboot.
<ObrienDave> ok
<ObrienDave> since you have no other OS on this computer, i'm not sure if you should get a GRUB menu on reboot
<xubuntu173> it's from the USB I think.
<xubuntu173> booting again as before
<ObrienDave> is the USB still in the comp?
<xubuntu173> yes
<ObrienDave> ok, let's take that out of the comp when safe to do so
<xubuntu173> the screen with the dog is on again. Try another install?
<xubuntu173> I will now choose for english iso dutch. Could that be something?
<ObrienDave> no, that should not be a problem. just when it reboots remove USB
<xubuntu173> mmm. it now immediatley comes with a speech error.
<xubuntu173> ok usb is out
<xubuntu173> what's next; a hammer and hit any key to continue?
<ObrienDave> i do not get the speech error at all. reboot with no USB
<xubuntu173> that's no option, the laptop is without any OS.
<ObrienDave> if this does not work, I would like to try UNetbootin with the 64 bit ISO. ok?
<xubuntu173> ok.
<ObrienDave> ok, i thought that's what would happen
<ObrienDave> if the 64 bit ISO doesn't work. I am going to get mean and nasty with your laptop. it won't be pretty. LOL
<xubuntu173> I don't care. One way or the other. He needs to be punished!
<ObrienDave> LOL
<xubuntu173> installing the 64
<ObrienDave> I have not yet begun to get mean. getting closer by the minute ;)
<xubuntu173> lol
<ObrienDave> ok. quick smoke. brb
<ObrienDave> if the install fails, i would like you to try to get it into live mode. then we will get mean
<xubuntu173> isn't there a way to first format the HD and then do a clean install?
<ObrienDave> yes, that is the getting mean part ;)
<ObrienDave> that is what we need the live mode for
<xubuntu173> usb done with 64. is now in the laptop and booting
<ObrienDave> ok
<ObrienDave> go into live mode on the USB
<xubuntu173> immediately go for that option, or first try to have the 64 installed?
<ObrienDave> nope, i'm MAD now
<xubuntu173> ok
<xubuntu173> clear
<ObrienDave> ok, let me know when you get the desktop running
<ObrienDave> I mean when it looks like a normal OS
<xubuntu173> yep
<xubuntu173> the dog is running...
<ObrienDave> ok, under applications menu, accessories, look for Gparted
<xubuntu173> this is taking very long...
<ObrienDave> USB sticks are slower than HDs
<ObrienDave> still have the dog?
<xubuntu173> yeah, but with the 32 version was the start up was a lot quicker
<xubuntu173> did a restart
<xubuntu173> yes, now I have the normal OS screen
<ObrienDave> ok, find Gparted and run it
<ObrienDave> this means your laptop is a 64 bit system. very good
<xubuntu173> while under accessories, black screen laptop poower off.
<ObrienDave> oh dang. it powered off?
<xubuntu173> yep,  just by itself..
<xubuntu173> it definitely needs to be punished
<ObrienDave> GRRRRRRRR. ok, go back through UNetbootin and use the 32 bit ISO to make a new USB, please
<xubuntu173> ok sir
<ObrienDave> ok, NOW i'm MAD!
<ObrienDave> and then boot into live mode. let me know when you get there
<xubuntu173> I have the OS screen again.
<ObrienDave> ok, let's find Gparted please
<xubuntu173> there's no Gparted here under accessoires
<ObrienDave> try system
<ObrienDave> it's somewhere in the menu
<xubuntu173> neither, there only gigolo, I bus and Task MAnager
<ObrienDave> ok. is the laptop connected to the internet?
<xubuntu173> yep
<xubuntu173> I was about going to use the Software centre
<ObrienDave> ok, open that and install GParted
<ObrienDave> that will install it to the USB
<xubuntu173> should I have the partition editor, or the KDE partition manager
<ObrienDave> editor
<xubuntu173> I guess the Gparted partition editor
<xubuntu173> ok
<ObrienDave> i have never used the KDE manager
<xubuntu173> while choosig that one, the laptop blacked and powered off.
<xubuntu173> who has a gun?
<elfy> it powers off - or the screensaver starts?
<xubuntu173> light out, all of them. Seems a power off....
<ObrienDave> press space bar or move the mouse
<xubuntu173> nothing, also the fan stopped instantly
<elfy> why would you expect the kde partition manager ?
<xubuntu173> this is gonna be the last time I'm starting up
<ObrienDave> i'm trying to get to a un partitioned hard drive.
<elfy> have the iso's been checked - md5sum ?
<elfy> if they are ok and the burns ok it looks like hardware issues to me
<ObrienDave> did it have these problems under windows?
<ObrienDave> i'm suspecting a bad HD partition table
<xubuntu173> nope. worked for days in a row, no problems. But as I have a new laptop now, I wanted to do some testing with the old one on a simpler OS.
<xubuntu173> That laptop was in use since new, about 2006. No problems, XP Pro.
<xubuntu173> what I will do, I wil ghet the HD out, and format it outside the laptop. What would be the best partition mode?
<xubuntu173> on the other hand, when going live, we do not use the HD, do we?
<ObrienDave> no. we need to get rid of the partition info.
<ObrienDave> ok, last resort try going back through UNetbootin and select the 13.04_live file
<xubuntu173> ok, meanwhile I have another try, and got the gparted. where is it installed? Can't find it under access
<ObrienDave> try system
<xubuntu173> forget it. black again and power off
<elfy> gparted is in settings manager
<ObrienDave> ok. we need to DL the 32 bit ISOs again and make sure the MD5 is correct
<ObrienDave> no more messing around LOL
<elfy> ObrienDave: check the md5sum's first - why try downloading again until sure
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<xubuntu173> I have checked that already. not possible to open
<ObrienDave> he can DL the ISO in about 2 minutes
<elfy> what do you mean not possible to open?
<elfy> xubuntu173: ^^
<ObrienDave> he can DL the ISO in about 2 minutes LOL
<elfy> so can I - but why bother if it's never getting checked
<xubuntu173> the checksum is false
<ObrienDave> ok, peer, read the instructions above and let's check it
<xubuntu173> just done; false
<ObrienDave> ok, DL another, and check it until we get a good file
<elfy> xubuntu173: are you using a windows machine to get the download ?
<ObrienDave> yes he is
<elfy> ok
<xubuntu173> working on it
<ObrienDave> no problem. keep at it until you get a good file
<xubuntu173> but, considering that as well as with the dvd burned iso as with the USB, the problem persisted, it doesn't seem to come from either of that. Seems a laptop problem.
<xubuntu173> What can it be, when it had been running smoothly on XP? Thought always that Windows was sensitive.
<ObrienDave> like elfy said, if the checksums don't match, your just beating your head against a wall trying to use the same file
<xubuntu173> i'm in gparted again. what and how should I format? I have sda1 partition and a extended sda2 with a sub: linux swap sda5
<ObrienDave> ok, you have a good MD5 match?
<xubuntu173> no
<xubuntu173> it;s with the last 32 file
<xubuntu173> I've dl 4 of them, all mismatch
<elfy> xubuntu173: where are you getting them from?
<xubuntu173> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<xubuntu173> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-xubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<xubuntu173> can you give me some advise on what to do in gparted
<ObrienDave> ok, sda1 should show ext4 mounted as /
<ObrienDave> sorry, mount point should be /
<xubuntu173> yes, it did. Just turned off again
<xubuntu173> any web link as an example?
<elfy> xubuntu173: example of what - using gparted?
<ObrienDave> ok. at this point, have you checked the ISO files on your HD? not the DVD
<xubuntu173> yes, using gparted and how to best set up the HD
<xubuntu173> Yes, checked the iso's on the HD.
<elfy> I'd use a usb rather than a dvd to be honest
<xubuntu173> I'm using a USB
<ObrienDave> we've tried both
<elfy> ok
<ObrienDave> my brain is frazzled
<elfy> xubuntu173: I'd stick with usb - so we know we've got a good iso - have you redone the usb with that good iso?
<elfy> ObrienDave: :)
<ObrienDave> do we have a good ISO yet?
<elfy> xubuntu173: if you keep getting failed iso's with a direct download then I'd suggest using a torrent to get it
<elfy> pointless do anything until there is a good iso
<ObrienDave> agreed
<xubuntu173> I'm new on torrents. How to get one via that?
<elfy> install a torrent client on your machine - maybe utorrent
<ObrienDave> you need a torrent client. bittorrent is about the best for windows
<elfy> then go here http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/raring/release/desktop/xubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<ObrienDave> i should say bittorrent is the original
<ObrienDave> we're not convinced his machine is 64 bit
<ObrienDave> worth a shot if it is
<xubuntu173> correct, you also have a link for the 32? Downloading utorrent. first one I found
<elfy> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/raring/release/desktop/xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ObrienDave> dang, elfy. you're either really quick or i'm really tired and slow LOL
<elfy> :)
<ObrienDave> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.04/release/xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<elfy> http://www.intel.com/products/processor/core2duo/specifications.htm?iid=prod_core2duo+tab_spec
<elfy> 64bit
<elfy> if that's the cpu
<ObrienDave> cool
<xubuntu173> ok guys, it's downloading
<xubuntu173> a bit slower. Another 3 minutes for the 64 bit
<noiro> Anyone know how to fix the bug during installation where it hangs infinitely before selecting mount points?
<noiro> 13.04
<ObrienDave> looked at HPs website. does not say either way about 32 or 64 bit
<ObrienDave> oops, found a reference to Win XP Pro 64. my bad
<ObrienDave> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00724653&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=1839150
<xubuntu173> none of the iso's via utorrent matched
<noiro> Does 13.04 not able to unmount a partition? I was asked if the installer should attempt to unmount the partitions or else it would be unable to write/read to it, after that it just hangs. I've heard this is a pretty common issue.
<ObrienDave> 8b7d7168b67c58307fa46d683d98c68e *xubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ObrienDave> 1048df77899ca8d9d6ba23427b4d6259 *xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ObrienDave> are those the numbers you are checking to, peer?
<xubuntu173> yep,
<xubuntu173> try again via torrent
<ObrienDave> peer, keep trying the 64 bit file
<noiro> ...
<xubuntu173> it's in again and it's matching!
<ObrienDave> noiro==> not sure about that issue. sorry
<xubuntu173> putting it on the USB now
<ObrienDave> oh, very cool! get that dang file on a USB quick!
<ObrienDave> ok. brb
<ObrienDave> back
<xubuntu173> usb ready, now in laptop
<xubuntu173> booting
<elfy> press a key
<ObrienDave> go for the install
<elfy> then you should see a menu - choose the memtest one
<ObrienDave> what elfy said. im burnt
<xubuntu173> it then says: cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image
<ObrienDave> it did not finish booting. reboot
<xubuntu173> meanwhile did the disk check, which actually did it. No errors
<ObrienDave> very good
<elfy> might be an error with unetbootin and memtest
<xubuntu173> tried it again, upon enter, it reloaded the bootmenu
<elfy> checking here
<xubuntu173> doing nothing, booted default. HAve the OS screen now.
<elfy> xubuntu173: you at the unetbootin menu?
<xubuntu173> already at the OS screen
<elfy> k - start the install
<xubuntu173> should i go back?
<elfy> nope - let's just go on
<xubuntu173> so I see the OS screen now
<elfy> clikc the install button
<xubuntu173> it's installing now
<elfy> ok
<xubuntu173> should I include updates during install?
<ObrienDave> no updates yet please. let's get it installed first
<xubuntu173> or better not?
<xubuntu173> ok
<elfy> I'd not atm
<ObrienDave> back in a few minutes
<xubuntu173> black screen again!!! powered off.
<elfy> ok - moving mouse doesn't do anything?
<xubuntu173> nope
<xubuntu173> fan and lights are off
<elfy> let's try checking the memory then
<xubuntu173> ok reboot
<elfy> reboot - at the menu - choose test memory - press tab
<xubuntu173> ok, done
<xubuntu173> and then?
<elfy> then backspace over the initrd=/ubninit so it just says /install/mt86plus then press enter
<elfy> memtest should start ok then - leave it for a while
<xubuntu173> ok, it's running
<elfy> seems like you have some hardware issues going on - I assume if it's a laptop you've got mains to it
<xubuntu173> yes, it's connected, all day
<elfy> ok - just checking :)
<elfy> xubuntu173: how's the memtest going?
<ObrienDave> oh no, another power off?
<elfy> xubuntu173: how's the memtest going?
<xubuntu173> well, just came back at the desk and the laptop was black again, is that normal after a memtest?
<elfy> memtest doesn't stop until you tell it to
<ObrienDave> i dont think so. not sure. all the lights off?
<elfy> I really think you've got hardware issues going on here
<xubuntu173> yes, as black and dead as can be
<ObrienDave> i don't get it. I am out of ideas. sorry peer
<elfy> xubuntu173: you able to take out the memory and reseat it? if you can I'd try that, you could also try booting with acpi off
<elfy> but I'm not convinced
<xubuntu173> I'll have look for that
<xubuntu173> what are you not convinced about?
<elfy> that we'll get anywhere - you've been trying to get past it dying on you all day ;)
<ObrienDave> try swapping the memory from one slot to the other
<xubuntu173> I'm on base ground here, and it's too warm with the windows open. Otherwise it would have been laying outside. On the other hand, I do want to get to know what's making it not to work.
<xubuntu173> Dang thing!
<ObrienDave> go find a big hammer LOL
<ObrienDave> when did you get rid of windows on that machine? yesterday?
<xubuntu173> during first attempt to install Xubunto
<ObrienDave> yes, but that was just yesterday, yes?
<ObrienDave> I just can't see this many hardware problems showing up in a few hours.
<xubuntu173> that was yesterday yes
<ObrienDave> only thing I can think of is to DL 12.04 and see if that would work. I do know where to DL even older versions
<elfy> you can try acpi=off and nomodeset
<ObrienDave> it's worth a try, peer
<xubuntu173> ok, do you have torrent version of 12.04. 64 bit?
<ObrienDave> yep. one sec
<ObrienDave> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<xubuntu173> of course, I can find that one as well
<ObrienDave> i go through this site. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<elfy> xubuntu173: boot the usb - at the menu hit tab on the try xubuntu option
<elfy> so you are can edit the boot line
<ObrienDave> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<elfy> ObrienDave: you do know that 12.04.3 is actually still a current option ... http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<ObrienDave> yes, but he asked for 12.04
<elfy> xubuntu173: then you need to put acpi=off nomodeset before the quiet splash bit
<elfy> ObrienDave: yea - but then as soon as they'd installed hundreds of Mb's of updates they'd have 12.04.3
<ObrienDave> yes, I know. I'm just trying to get something working on the laptop. this makes no sense to me what so ever. my brain is frazzled
<xubuntu173> the iso is form 12.04.3
<ObrienDave> the second link is 12.04
<xubuntu173> I'm still thinking on the mem test cut out. My machine had 4G internal mem. What is the minimum necessary?
<elfy> 512Mb
<xubuntu173> The mem cut out would indicate a mem problem. Which could mean that not mem is available? Does that make sense?
<ObrienDave> i could send you 4.10 LOL see? i'm tired and punchy ;)
<xubuntu173> sorry, that not all mem is available.
<elfy> xubuntu173: have you taken the memory out and reseated it?
<xubuntu173> I have to open teh laptop quite a bit, will be something for the weekend I think.
<elfy> not easy then
<xubuntu173> no correct. not many laptops with easy access to mem
<elfy> most I've seen are easy enough - usually a couple of screws on the back, remove a flap
<xubuntu173> ok guys, 12.04.3 is ready for launching
<ObrienDave> give it a go :))
<ObrienDave> lowest version of Xubuntu with a torrent I can find is 6.06. (boy, do I need a nap)
<ObrienDave> sorry, my sense of humor gets really strange when I'm tired :)
<xubuntu173> you get an nap Dave. sl
<ObrienDave> soon, very soon.
<xubuntu173> checked the mem. I don't have 4 G at all, only 1! Does that make a diff?
<elfy> it'll work fine
<xubuntu173> the mem test is running again
<ObrienDave> memtest will keep going until you stop it
<ObrienDave> you can stop it at anytime without hurting your machine
<noiro> So I suppose there's no solution to the installation freezing before I can look at the partition screen?
<elfy> noiro: can you restate your issue - other people will be about I expect
<ObrienDave> noiro==> no one said there was no solution. just that whoever is actually here may not have an answer for you
<noiro> elfy: Basically whenever I try to install Xubuntu, it the waiting icon for the mouse sits and hangs indefinitely after I hit Next to move to the partition screen portion of the installation for 13.04
<ObrienDave> sorry peer. I must leave for a while. wish I could have been better able to help you.
<ObrienDave> elfy==> thanks for your help. appreciated your input
<elfy> welcome ObrienDave
<elfy> noiro: I'll have a look shortly - dinner is ready ...
<ObrienDave> good luck with that laptop peer, keep in touch please
<Guest13263> How do i turn of automatic superscipt of 1 to 3, ie, i want x^2 instead of x²
<xubuntu173> Sorry Dave, just returned. Thanks for your help!
<xubuntu173> I'll keep in touch via ths channel. Sleep well!
<elfy> noiro: sorry - I'm back now
<noiro> alrighty. Any ideas? Supposedly it's pretty common with people, but I have yet to see a a fix
<elfy> you in the live session now?
<noiro> elfy, yup
<noiro> I can close the window if you want. I've tried running it without updating and with updating
<elfy> is it not trying to install at the moment?
<elfy> if it's not - open file manager from accessories menu - right click on any existing partitions - unmount
<elfy> then try running the installer
<noiro> I tried that. Gparted also infinitely gives the message "Scanning for devices..."
<noiro> I can unmount, but it takes it a while to mount and access.
<elfy> any windows partitions?
<elfy> does gparted show any messages against partitions?
<noiro> None. It is stick at "Scanning all devices" before it can show anything
<noiro> It's an older HDD that booted before.
<elfy> noiro: try opening a terminal and sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility &&gnome-disks
<elfy> see if you can get any smart data about the drives
<elfy> xubuntu173: what's your install state like now?
<noiro> I installed gnome-disk-utility, but it couldn't find gnome-disks. How do I launch it? It doesn't find it if I try to launch gnome-disk-utility from terminal
<elfy> it's gnome-disks
<noiro> it's not finding it
<elfy> did it actaully install?
<noiro> it can't find gnome-disks
<elfy> sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<bazhang> !info gnome-disks
<ubottu> Package gnome-disks does not exist in raring
<elfy> bazhang: you install the -utility thing - you run the gnome-disks
<bazhang> elfy, thats correct
<elfy> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 147 kB, installed size 876 kB
<noiro> elfy: I got it running and removed all previous partitions from the HDD. It opened fine. Same issue.
<elfy> I'm afraid I don't know how to get past that issue - not finding much either
<elfy> I know I never met the issue - I probably installed 13.04 about 20 times
<noiro> elfy: I am now trying a new Harddrive and it seems to be doing the same thing. HDD light turns on occasionally as does DVD light...it is doing something, but I have no idea what
<elfy> noiro: go to ctrl+alt+f1
<elfy> see what it says there
<elfy> you checked the iso you're using before you started I assume
<Solweig> Hi brainwash !
<xubuntu-fanatic> hi ! i just install xubuntu 13.10 beta
<xubuntu-fanatic> i have installed xubuntu 13.10 beta 64bit and i can't find ia32-libs package why ?  Does it means that i will not be able to run steam and other 32bit apps
<Sysi> beta questions are ansvered in #ubuntu+1 (also xubuntu ones)
<xubuntu-fanatic> my previous installation of xubuntu 12.04 64bit has broken .... i guess its because of me adding many repos .....
<brainwash> or try #xubuntu-devel
<xubuntu-fanatic> i hope ubuntu would be a rolling release
<xubuntu-fanatic> no reformats etc
<peyam> hi
<peyam> Anybody knows how to add items to docky?
<Ludovik> This is a stupid question I know but: I was wondering how to configure saturation of my desktop? My wallpaper is way too bright and looks washed out and Google has not been my friend. Using Xubuntu.
<David-A> Ludovik: in Settings>Desktop>Background, don't you have controls for Brightness and Saturation ?
<Ludovik> David-A: It's now showing up properly. I'm not sure why my background options weren't working before. Thanks though. Looks much better.
#xubuntu 2013-09-06
<TeamRocket1233c> A little curious what'll be happening with you guys and Mir come 14.04.
<Unit193> TeamRocket1233c: Nothing set in stone, we may look at it again for 14.04 but what we want is something very stable and compatible.
<TeamRocket1233c> So most likely Wayland.
<Unit193> TeamRocket1233c: Xfce has no plans right now to support Mir or Wayland, so not likely for 14.04.
<TeamRocket1233c> So you're just going to stick to X until it dies, basically.
<Unit193> First Xfce has to make it to GTK3 which it's in the process of, then to (most likely) wayland.
<TeamRocket1233c> That's cool.
<Unit193> Note, I'm not an Xfce dev.
<TeamRocket1233c> Just curious what'll happen to the derivatives with the main distro supposedly switching toMir.
<TeamRocket1233c> *to Mir.
<Unit193> Kubuntu goes to Wayland, Ubuntu Gnome goes to wayland, Lubuntu (LXDE-qt) goes to wayland in some time, Edubuntu is just Ubuntu with learning tools, Studio is also Xfce.  Who knows though.   I think you'll get the same response re: Xfce in #xfce
<TeamRocket1233c> And this is 14.04 so..
<TeamRocket1233c> I know 13.10 can still have X no prob, heck, I set up X and MATE on a 13.10 minimal install.
<TeamRocket1233c> In Vbox, but still.
<Unit193> If you'd like, we can carry on over in #xubuntu-offtopic.  xMir still uses X itself.
<bbtech> I can't seem to remount a partition with different options. I'm trying to turn on acl. Can someone please take a look and tell me what I'm missing? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PQc6vfn2
<bbtech> I just made the mount command verbose and it looks like it is reading the correct settings... http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PQc6vfn2
 * bbtech is confused
<nerdtron> bbtech, mount -o remount acl
<bbtech> nerdtron: I tried that as well. I've concluded that I don't have to specify acl in the mount options. It must be built in by default or something.
<nerdtron> put acl first before default
<bbtech> nerdtron: yeah, tried that too
<bbtech> lol, we think alike
<nerdtron> or remove default and define the mount options explicitly like acl, rw, relatime, errors=remount-ro
<bbtech> yeah, I simplified it down to rw,acl and still couldn't get it to show up
<bbtech> tried rebooting too
<nerdtron> waht version of ubuntu?
<bbtech> but I'm able to use acl to protect files so it must be on by default
<bbtech> debian 7
<nerdtron> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<bbtech> yeah, I've just confirmed that my acl rules are working so acl must be automatically on without the need for the acl option on the partition.
<bbtech> Can't find anything in the man or online stating that though
<xubuntu636> So... I guess the biggest question I have is this: what would I miss switching from Mint 15 Cinnamon to Xubuntu.
<Unit193> I'd give a guess the biggest thing you'd lose is Cinnamon, because you'd be using Xfce.
<Unit193> What are you using in Mint?
<xubuntu456> Hello... I was the one who just asked about the Linux Mint 15 Cinnamon to Xubuntu change. I didn't get any answers... could anyone who replied please reply back again? Thanks.
<Unit193> [23:15:08] < Unit193> I'd give a guess the biggest thing you'd lose is Cinnamon, because you'd be using Xfce. [23:15:25] < Unit193> What are you using in Mint?
<Unit193> I don't use mint, so trying to compare the two doesn't work with me. :P
<xubuntu456> Basically... I'll be using this laptop (HP/Compaq 8710P) as a Plex Media Server and MAYBE as a web browser on occasion.\
<xubuntu456> I was wanting an OS that uses low resources because of Plex constantly running. The misses loves using Plex all the time and I just don't have the time to set up additional stuff in Xubuntu unless it is worth the low resource usage.
<Unit193> Alright, well I can say firefox works fine for me, and others use chrom(e,ium), as well as other browsers.  Xubuntu doesn't market itself as "lightweight", though it's not heavy on resource usage.
<xubuntu456> Annnd... This is why I hate Linux. None of you Linuxfags understand why I'm saying. I know it isn't lightweight but it is lightweight considering the BEST OS (which is Windows 7 FTW) but since none of you fags can comprehend a Plex Server guess i'll be sticking with Windows. Sorry Windows didn't lose my business to Linux on this day.
<xubuntu456> Thankyou linusfuckers for proving my point.
<Unit193> !language | xubuntu456
<ubottu> xubuntu456: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xubuntu456> Unit193 you're an idiot.
<xubuntu456> UNIT193 PROVES ALL OF IT. YOU'RE ALL A PAWN. GNU IS A GAME! YOU'RE MAKING THEM PROFIT AS THEY ARE GIVING YOU SHITTY SOFTWARE! BE WARNED!!! IF YOU WANT GOOD SOFTWARE TURN TO MICROSOFT OR APPLE!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. PLEASE READ AND UNDERSTAND THIS MESSAGE
<xubuntu973> i'm glad that faggotry is over, right?
<SuperLag> Is Xubuntu at 13.10b1 as well, or still just the mainline Ubuntu?
<Unit193> SuperLag: Xubuntu as well.
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/saucy-salamander-b1/
<SuperLag> Unit193: you running the beta?
<Unit193> Nope, only in VM.
<SuperLag> me too, so far... I'm tempted :)
<SuperLag> I have plenty of resources for the VM... part of me says just play it safe. Then there's the, "Oh, well it's finally beta. Can't be *that* problematic, right?" :)
<Unit193> While I upgrade, so it's a one shot deal. :P
<SuperLag> Unit193: you'll upgrade your host, rather than clean install?
<SuperLag> is that what you mean?
<Unit193> SuperLag: Yes, much more effort to reinstall, reconfigure, repatch, rebreak. :P
<SuperLag> Unit193: you've not encountered issues with upgrades?
<SuperLag> s/issues/major issues :)
<Unit193> Sure I have, a few, but all fixable.  This install is only from Xubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal - Beta (20110413.2)  though.
<SuperLag> wow
<SuperLag> so a few upgrades, then
<Unit193> Yep, I wouldn't say any without kinks, but all workable.  One even seemed done in the middle, rebooted half configured.  Still fixable.
<SuperLag> I'm trying to decide, for my VMs, if I should stick with open-vm-*, or go with the stock VMware Tools, since this is a new version of VMware Workstation (I just upgraded from 9 to 10)
<SuperLag> The other thing I'm trying to decide... is if for 13.10, I want to finally go Unity or not. I haven't much liked it, but I've been using the main Ubuntu for VMs, and it's waaaaaay more polished than it used to be.
<SuperLag> and it's more tweakable than I thought
<Unit193> Well, I'm biased, but if you want, you can try it and see if it fits your style better.
<SuperLag> Unit193: yeah, I really like the lean of XFCE
<Monkeytoe> hello
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Monkeytoe> I have xubuntu installed on /dev/sdb and windows 8 installed on /dev/sdc. Bios loads the xubuntu drive by default. The xubuntu install does not have an option to boot from the windows drive. How would I go about adding that into grub? I am using xubuntu 13.04
<Unit193> Uhhh?  Windows 8?  Is this UEFI with 64bit Xubuntu?  Normally I'd say os-prober, but EFI changes things.
<xubuntu1310> So I hopped on the 13.10 beta and... well since xfce hasn't changed much there doesn't seem to be anything broken... good for light desktop use?
<SuperLag> well, the stable version is good for heavy desktop use... and I push it to the max... so I'm going to go out on a limb and say the beta is more than likely just fine
<xubuntu1310> It doesn't look like much was changed... which emans not much was broken, and hardly anything in the first place.
<SuperLag> I have a fairly beefy machine though, too... so maybe what I say should be taken with lots of salt. :)
<SuperLag> 32GB of RAM helps a LOT. :)
<Unit193> xubuntu1310: I'm just going to add "Not Xubuntu's fault if it breaks" ;)
<xubuntu1310> I made my computer today, FX-6300 and 15GB DDR3-1600 CAS 8 whoooo
<SuperLag> nice
<Unit193> Some Xfce 4.11 stuff was added though.
<xubuntu1310> Ahha, i found a problem... sound works perfectly but I can't change the volume, my motherboard uses an uncommon high-end-ish via chip instead of the typical realtek, oh well, alsamixer works.
<Unit193> And pavucontrol doesn't?  Or sound indicator?  Sound indicator is slightly broken.
<xubuntu1310> ys sound indicator is blank, but sound works fine, i'm using alsa mixer in the meantime
<xubuntu1310> Oh my god I forgot i'm running compo on my cpu, no gpu drivers in yet... hardly noticed because of CPU being so quick(3x2-core amd at 4.2GHz), heh, software renderer is multi-threaded
<xubuntu1310> My motherboard(amd 970) is weird, with one bios setting usb2 does not work but usb3/2 works, with another usb2 works and usb3, but usb3 does not work with 2 stuff... kernel bugs
<SuperLag> AMD... they still exist? People still use their CPUs? :D
<TheSheep> SuperLag: --> #xubuntu-offtopic
<SuperLag> TheSheep: *sigh*... no sense of humor? :)
<SuperLag> Unit193: what's broken about sound indicator?
<Unit193> At the very least, can't scroll over the icon anymore, I'm not sure what else as I was distracted when they were talking about it.
<xubuntu322> xubuntu 12.04 runs perfectly from LiveCD but won't install (I'm trying to replace Bodhi Linux). Any ideas what's wrong?
<TheSheep> xubuntu322: we could be guessing all day, what's the error message?
<xubuntu322> I get a whole page of messages: the screen goes black, covered with white text, and the machine freezes completely. There is something about modprobe in there, that's the only bit I recognise. What should I be looking for?
<Guest47652> Good morning. I need to have more space in /boot for a update. apt-get clean had no effect.
<TheSheep> Guest47652: uninstall the old kernels
<xubuntu322> uninstall Bodhi Linux you mean?
<Guest47652> Thank You!
<TheSheep> xubuntu322: no, that was to Guest47652
<TheSheep> xubuntu322: I don't really know about you, maybe you could try googling those messages
<xubuntu322> sorry, I mis-read your message
<xubuntu322> ok thanks for trying to help. I have googled what I could understand but haven't found anything so far.
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu322: can you post a screenshot (maybe with a phone
<pmjdebruijn> )of the messages you see?
<angelXubuntu> so.... anyone there?
<nerdtron> yo!
<Monkeytoe> how can I change a blank disk from GPT to MBR ?
<Monkeytoe> I am not worried about data retention
<pmjdebruijn> I'm guessing using gparted would be the easiest
<pmjdebruijn> or just use cfdisk :)
<pmjdebruijn> basically if it's GPT, it's technically not fully blank :D
<Monkeytoe> so basically just open up gparted, select the drive, then create a new partition table for msdos?
<pmjdebruijn> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M count=1 # will wipe the first megabyte of data on the disk
<pmjdebruijn> sfdisk -R /dev/sdX # will re-read the partition table (which isn't present yet, but it forces the kernel to discard the old partition table it might have cached)
<pmjdebruijn> cfdisk /dev/sdX # will give you a text based ui to create new partition
<pmjdebruijn> but gparted i graphical
<Monkeytoe> sweet
<Monkeytoe> it worked :)
<Monkeytoe> thank you
<kpel> Hi. I installed some kernel security updates in my Precise box this morning and after rebooting the world went slackware. No graphical login, startx wasn't working.
<kpel> Did you get a similar problem?
<pmjdebruijn> did you by any chacne install the 3.8.0 kernel
<pmjdebruijn> if so, you need to update X11 accordingly IIRC
<kpel> pmjdebruijn: I'll check in a minute, I kept the default kernel afaik and then let it update itself.
<kpel> pmjdebruijn: using kernel 3.2.0-53
<kpel> but if I try startx I get a version mismatch message about the nvidia modules. This is worrying :(
<kpel> I installed the nvidia-current-updates-dev package and X says the kernel module version is 304.88 but the nvidia driver component is version 319.32
<pmjdebruijn> oooh... nvidia :)
<kpel> shouldn't the dependency be resolved automagically by apt?
<kpel> never had a problem with nvidia and xubuntu for years. apt was clever enough to keep everything up to date. Until now.
<pmjdebruijn> possibly, I have no experience with that, I avoid nvidia hardware, stick around, maybe someone else knows / has more experience in this area
<kpel> pmjdebruijn: any idea how to update X11 the right way(tm)?
<kpel> pmjdebruijn: ok, will do. Thanks for your time.
<pmjdebruijn> no, disregard my initial comment, that only applies for 3.5.x and 3.8.x
<kpel> ok
<kpel> found some more recent nvidia modules using apt-cache search. Let's see...
<kpel> nope. didn't work.
<kpel> success!! had to remove all the older nvidia packages and keep nvidia-319*
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<kpel> but this is still a bug. the nvidia-319 packages should be a required dependency because of the kernel update. not sure if canonical found out.
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> kpel: I'd recommend to file a bug report descripting the issue with the package versions on launchpad
<kpel> pmjdebruijn: Ok, will do. Although aving worked for a big company in the past I think I know what will happen to the report ;)
<pmjdebruijn> maybe
<pmjdebruijn> over the past years I've had mixed experiences
<pmjdebruijn> things do actually get fixed sometimes
<pmjdebruijn> filing a good bug report is essential though
<pmjdebruijn> but I agree, filing a bug doesn't guarantee a fix :)
<kpel> pmjdebruijn: yes, we can only hope :)
<Axylus> after changing my video resolution, I was forcefully logged out, and when I try to log back in, the screen flashes black and I'm then returned to the log-in window. I haven't used Linux for several years so I'm not sure what to do. is there a log file I can check?
<cfhowlett> Axylus, I'd suggest you login to the command line for access
<Axylus> cfhowlett, do you know how I can change my screen resolution from the console?
<cfhowlett> Axylus, not offhand.
<cfhowlett> Axylus, I would assume the config file is your /home folder - probably a .hidden file.  Consider logging in via command line and searching by date for a recently modified file.
<Axylus> I've found it: ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml :)
<cfhowlett> Axylus, my take?  rename/remove it, log back it and it should reset
<Axylus> yay, I'm back in
<Axylus> it seems that xfce4-panel was crashing upon logging in :|
<cfhowlett> Axylus, stuff happens.  glad you back in action.
<SuperLag> Anyone here updated to beta 1 yet? Even more specific... anyone here with an Nvidia display adapter updated to b1? How is it going, thus far?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|SuperLag,
<ubottu> SuperLag,: Saucy Salamander is the codename for Ubuntu 13.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: people in here last night were talking about it
<brainwash> there's also #xubuntu-devel
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, well, as there are dedicated channels, you'll probably find it more fruitful to attempt the conversation there.
<SuperLag> thanks man
<Impossible_> hello everyone
<Impossible_> ive' just installed xubuntu, why is the terminal called. Terminal emulator
<GridCube> Impossible_, because its an emulator of a true terminal, the ones you can access by pressing ctrl-alf-F1 to F6
<GridCube> and f7 contains the graphical instance
<Sysi> actually tty:s are virtual too
<GridCube> yeah
<GridCube> i never trully understood that
<Sysi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_terminal
<Impossible_> oh alright
<elfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_emulator
<Impossible_> so its a regular terminal
<Impossible_> lol
<Hund> How do I add keyboard shortcuts for window management? Like moving a window to my second screen etc?
<Impossible_> does anyone else think its xubuntu is like a bit more snappy
<Impossible_> thank like lubuntu
<Sysi> Hund: see window manager settings
<cub> Impossible_: run on the same machine I haven't noticed any major difference in speed between lubuntu and xubuntu
<Impossible_> cub: alright :) do you know how to switch the close min and max to the left side
<Sysi> Impossible_: see window manager settings
<cub> Impossible_: What Sysi said ^ ;)
<Impossible_> oh THANKS
<Impossible> why cant i open my external harddrive i get an error
<Impossible> Failed to open directory "Seagate Expansion Drive"
<Impossible> Error when getting information for file '/media/ermac/Seagate Expansion Drive/logotwitproj.psd': Input/output error
<Impossible> :(
<Impossible> someone told me to plug my harddrive to a Windows PC and run a chkdsk on it so that the data is known to be healty,,, is someway i can do the same check in xubuntu?
<Axylus> Impossible, do you want to check the disc that Xubuntu is running from, or check another disc that has NTFS (Windows) partitions on it?
<Axylus> oh, I've just seen your previous messages. :) hmm…
<Sysi> there's fsck
<Sysi> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Axylus> Impossible, what file system is the affected partition on the disc formatted with?
<Impossible> its ntfs
<Impossible> i think its the os
<Impossible> not supporting it
<Axylus> all major Linux distributions come with NTFS support
<Impossible> not sure why
<Impossible> should i mount in terminal
<Axylus> you can use ntfsprogs's ntfsck to check the volume for errors, but I don't know whether it can fix them. additionally, if the drive has a mechanical fault, then running any kind of diagnostic software will exacerbate it
<Axylus> is it new?
<Impossible> okay
<Impossible> no
<Impossible> it was working on lubuntu
<Axylus> check dmesg for errors regarding reading the disc
<Axylus> if there are any, then the disc probably has a mechanical fault and you'll need to back-up its contents as soon as possible
<lnostdal> hi guys, i'm playing around with 13.10 ..   it's ok, but quirky when logging out or shutting down ..   anyone else noticing this? ..     i know it's not released or stable yet – just wondering
<elfy> quirky? what do you mean exactly - and this might be better in another channel
<elfy> #xubuntu-devel might be better
<lnostdal> it doesn't actually restart, shutdown or suspend ..    i end up at the screensaver
<brainwash> lnostdal: you mean the lightdm greeter (login screen)?
<lnostdal> brainwash: nope, the xscreensaver
<brainwash> restart/shutdown should not trigger xscreensaver
<brainwash> so head over to #xubuntu-devel
<brainwash> :)
<lnostdal> nah, it's ok; just wondering ..    i should probably try this from the 13.10 live CD instead of on a system that's been around for a while (many releases) anyway  .... :)
<lnostdal> i'll try the beta that's out now actually
<xubuntu337> alguem por ai?
<xubuntu337> portugues br?
<ui_> !pt | xubuntu337
<ubottu> xubuntu337: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<frowni> is xubuntu a minimalist version of ubuntu?
<ui_> xubuntu is ubuntu without Unity, with XFCE and some default configuration (panel layout, settings, etc.)
<ui_> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ChogyDan> frowni: lubuntu is more minimalist if that's what you are looking for, AFAIK
<frowni> ok thanx :)
<sogeking99> Hey guys I just installed xbuntu and I have a really weird problem where the screen is not...aligned right. it's like split 1/3 of the screen on the left is actually what should be the right side.
<sogeking99> hard to explain
<sogeking99> and if i scroll the cursor off the screen to the right, it comes back on the other side
<ChogyDan> sogeking99: maybe your monitor is misconfigured?  with the wrong resolution
<sogeking99> ChogyDan: it's a 1080p laptop. where is the option to change resolution?
<ChogyDan> sogeking99: try settings > display
<ChogyDan> im still new to xubuntu, so other than that, I won't know, sorry
<sogeking99> hmm it is set to 1080p.
<ChogyDan> sogeking99: maybe it is a workspace setting
<sogeking99> it's really strange
<vabi> Hello is there any way to force mailwatcher to automatically stop being so blu after clicking on it?
<Taylr0x> Hi all. Currently running my laptop using my TV (via HDMI cable) as my display output however the audio appears to be coming from the laptop still. Anyone got any idea on how to get the audio to output via the TV using the HDMI cable?
<Monkeytoe> is it possible to monitor line in with my speakers?
<Monkeytoe> so any sound going to line in is always played through the speakers?
<Viva_Nero> My xubuntu quantal used to show the xubuntu splash on start up and shut down
<Viva_Nero> now it displays a black screen with some text
<Viva_Nero> what might've cause this change, and how can I restore the splash screen?
#xubuntu 2013-09-07
<xubuntu497> i was wondering if someone could help me with something? I've only been using Xubuntu for a couple of months,... and i love it. Today i noticed that updates are available (18 in fact), but i click on "show updates", it tells me that software on this computer is up to date.
<Unit193> xubuntu497: You could try to "reload sources" or whatever the GUI calls it.
<Unit193> (Or, open terminal and type  sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  )
<xubuntu497> Unit193: thanks for the suggestions. I opened a terminal and typed in what you suggested and that seemed to do it.
<Unit193> That's how I do my updates, followed by  sudo apt-get autoremove --purge; sudo apt-get autoclean
<XRS1> yeah the GUI updater is slower and less reliable
<XRS1> but nice to have
<xubuntu497> that's how i'll do mine from now on.. so much better.
<Unit193> XRS1: I wouldn't know. :D
<xubuntu497> what is the autoremove and autoclean commands for?
<XRS1> gets rid of old leftovers
<Unit193> autoremove removes packages that were automatically installed, and (shouldn't) be needed anymore.  autoclean removes debs from /var/cache/apt/ that are no longer on the update servers.
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/apt-get
<xubuntu497> ah. i'm new to all of this. So much to learn... but so interesting.
<xubuntu497> Unit193: Thanks for the link. I'll keep that on hand
<Unit193> You can read it on your system too,  man command-name  for  amnaual page on the command.
<Unit193> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu497> nice, thanks
<xubuntu497> i appreciate all the help and direction.   good night
<Viva_Nero> my issue from earlier was never resolved, xubuntu quntal used to display a splash in boot and shutdown, but stopped for some reason, and I'd like the splash back
<XRS1> more often than not, that boot splash doesnt work on most of the systems i've installed ubuntu upon
<Viva_Nero> but is has worked before, and without me touching anything, stopped working
<XRS1> which causes a lot of user confusion when using a CRT tube screen
<Unit193> Viva_Nero: Any recent updates?  Text say anything?
<Viva_Nero> nope, and nothing like error messages, just showing stuff loading or stopping
<XRS1> well at least you get that. i just get a black screen
<Viva_Nero> it says xubuntu on a black background, a few dots below that, then changing text\
<Unit193> XRS1: You can edit /etc/default/grub and remove quiet splash to get text.
<XRS1> awesome
<Unit193> Old knoppix days++
<Viva_Nero> there is something happeng at boot, "scanning for btrfs file systems" (this is unrelated to the splash issue) slowing it down
<Viva_Nero> I think a package is starting at boot that doesn't need to be
<Unit193> "This package contains the default xubuntu-text theme used when no support for a graphical theme is found on your system." is when it kicks you over to plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text rather than the graphical one.
<Unit193> There's a boot option to disable btrfs, iirc.
<Viva_Nero> where would this setting be?
<Viva_Nero> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Viva_Nero> hmm, quiet splash is on, according to /etc/default/grub
<[[thufir]]1> on ubuntu, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will pull in the rest of the packages?  that's the main package?
<bazhang> the meta-package
<bazhang> !meta-package
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<[[thufir]]1> good :)   unity seems to be causing me problems.
<bazhang> its the same for all other desktops, lubuntu, kubuntu edubuntu ubuntustudio etc
<Unit193> !purexubuntu | don't think it's  been updated, though.
<ubottu> don't think it's  been updated, though.: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<bazhang> you could just install gnome-shell if you wish to stay in gnome
<bazhang> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<[[thufir]]1> thanks.
<bazhang> np
<[[thufir]]1> what's the command to run "xubuntu reset" if I have problems?
<bazhang> !xfce-panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<[[thufir]]1> bazhang:  no, like when you can't click on windows properly.
<[[thufir]]1> xfce4-reset?
<bazhang> doubt there is such a one.
<[[thufir]]1> hmm. I've had to enter it before, jsut can't recall.
<crystalline> Anyone know a cpu monitor for xfce? I want to see temp and clock
<Unit193> You can add a panel item for that.
<crystalline> oh my god gnash plays youtube well enough that I don't need flash, when did it start working
<crystalline> So I installed 13.10 and I'm disappointed... I've seen some "x has crashed" when closing things, but I've had no real problems beyond the volume not working(alsamixer works as usual)
<Unit193> Yep, volume indicator is broken right now, and nm-applet randomly crashes.  It's not released yet.
<crystalline> It seems pretty much done, not much to change really, xfce really is tiny and everything is an add-on
<crystalline> the over 13.10's are still unusable
<crystalline> the others* kde/lxde/gnome3
<crystalline> hmm, thunar doesn't want to bookmark folders...
<lody> hey my desktop resolution is normal, except everything is huge, it's as though i'm in HDPI mode on OSX! is there a way to make everything normal sized? (including even the mouse cursor) http://i.imgur.com/u5F0SxY.jpg yes it also looks like this on xubuntu session
<lody> i did not install anything unusual, just nvidia-325, then lxde to see if the de was causing the weird hugeness
<XRS1> what you got for Launcher -> Settings -> settings Manager -> Appearance -> Fonts?
<XRS1> 96 DPI? Droid Mono 10 regular?
<xubuntu473> hi
<xubuntu473> my update icon is yellow, says there are 18 updates available (option is grayed out, I cannot click on it). When I click on Show updates, it says my computer is up to date
<xubuntu473> what is going on?
<Unit193> You could try to "reload sources" or whatever the GUI calls it.  (Or, open terminal and type  sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  )
<xubuntu473> thanks Unit193. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade has gotten rid of it
<Unit193> Kernels?
<xubuntu473> the update message
<foto> Hello everyone i have just tried the beta1 of Xubuntu 13.10 . I have found it really good but also i have found a program that imho does badly what is supposed to do, the ristretto image viewer. The image scaling (and i use my pc mostly for viewing photo) is worser than every other image viewer i have tried before, with the result is fully of jagginess! I haven't found an option to change the scaling method, anyway i have m
<foto> ade a screenshot of the same image in ristretto ( http://goo.gl/5TUsTQ ) and eye of mate ( http://goo.gl/ro5kbg ). I have also found out on launchpad that i'm not the first to notice this problem.
<Unit193> Bug #1055528
<ubottu> bug 1055528 in ristretto (Ubuntu) "Medium format camera files when opened in native resolution are not clear enough." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055528
<daniel_fr> Hi, i have a pb after fresh install full HD formated... : /dev/disk/by-uuid/8280A25C80A25687 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<daniel_fr> black screen and this if I press esc on boot
<cfhowlett> daniel_fr, ask in #ubuntu.  I'll be watching - should be interesting!
<daniel_fr> I think should be a BIOS issue but :/
<JimboPea> Hi, having a problem on xubuntu 13.04. have a rtl8188ce wireless card and the speeds are low with it dropping out often. tried installing the driver off the realtek website which just disabled it. had to reinstall to fix. Can anyone help?
<aegis8> The software updater is bugging me that there are 12 updates for xubuntu, but when I click show updates, it says everything is up to date.
<Malgorath> Hi I just installed xubuntu 13.04 and fully updated.  I was wondering if there is any way to stop having all the USB and other hard drive mounts from showing up on my desktop? Also i have 2 monitors and have dual monitor working but its showing [Home] [File System] and so on with both monitors(everything else is seperate).
<elfy> settings manager - dsesktop - icons - default icons
<Unit193> Malgorath: Yeppers, right click and check desktop settings.  Also, install arandr.
<Malgorath> Unit193, what does arandr do?
<Unit193> It'll make it easier for you to setup multi-monitor.
<Unit193> It's in http://xubuntu.org/news/category/faq/ for more information, I've only used it once.
<Malgorath> Thx
<anti>  hi guys i need help i set my display up with xrandr after reboot it just boots a black scxreen can some give me a fix for this
<shadowgonecrazy> Hello everyone
<shadowgonecrazy> could some one help me If Xubuntu fast for a crappy computer
<well_laid_lawn> the applications you use have more of an impact than the linux distro you use
<shadowgonecrazy>  alright Well will the specs of my computer help
<well_laid_lawn> help with ?
#xubuntu 2013-09-08
<sfarber53> Why don't the screen panels autohide properly when I ask them to?
<sfarber53> I have an issue with the panels and the screensavers. Any takers?
<tomahawk> hello guys
<tomahawk> Iḿ noob on xubuntu plattaforms
<iUnify>  I am looking for a way to organize my applications in Ubuntu.  I have all of the Studio apps for example - and I am very happy with the way that Studio organizes them... namely in an approiately named folder with the link to each app... sub folders if neccessary... secondly with the fact that menu is right at the top of the screen where the Ubuntu menu is.... so, I would like VERY much to find a way to do something of this nature in 
<iUnify>  Ubuntu menu than I would like to at least be able to have an application launcher I can create folders in and sub folders with shortcuts to the apps.  Like Mac has.... whatever, just somthing.  Any help!?  :D
<iUnify> Hey Guys.... you know the Ubuntu Search...? For example, when I click the "Applications" tab... it gives me results in 3 fields: Recently Used, Installed and Available For Download... can I consolidate that to just Installed? I dont want to see ALL the other results and have separate categories.... just keep it simple.
<Unit193> "Ubuntu Search"?  Is this in USC or something?
<phil_234234> hey there, need some help, system does not boot anymore
<phil_234234> where are logs i can have a look at?
<mapps>  um /var/log
<tyguy678> Hey, while I was installing Xubuntu from a live CD my comp got unplugged, am I screwed?
<Unit193> Meaning do you have to start over?  Well, depends on which part you lost power, but I'd say it's a safe bet.
<tyguy678> It lost power when after the "Who Are You?" stuff and it was installing the system folder.
<Unit193> I'd go for a re-install, easier and you don't really have any files to lose.
<tyguy678> OK, I'll try it.
<tyguy678> The re-install is working so far, thanks. :)
<Unit193> Sure.
<tyguy678> is the installing system screen supposed to take a very long time? I'm actually suspicious it may have crashed.
<cfhowlett> tyguy678, define "long"
<tyguy678> oh, never mind, it was just stuck on the same part of the progress bar for 10
<tyguy678> minutes
<tyguy678> the installation just finished
<xubuntu409> installing lotus notes in xbuntu
<baizon> :)
<xubuntu409> I am not able to install lotus notes in xubuntu 32 bit
<xubuntu409> Could somebody help
<yeyeman> Hi, I accidentally kubuntu-desktop
<yeyeman> how can I remove it?
<elfy> what version
<well_laid_lawn> !pure-xfce
<well_laid_lawn> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<elfy> yeyeman: to remove it on 13.04 http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-xubuntu/ for versions pre 13.04 http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<yeyeman> elfy: that does not work
<yeyeman> I get a bunch of "unable to locate package"
<elfy> then perhaps you didn't install it
<yeyeman> no it's there
<elfy> what is kubuntu-desktop or it and all the apps it will install
<yeyeman> it's all the apps as well I think
<yeyeman> now when I start the comp I see this horrible animated wallpaper
<yeyeman> and I tried apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<yeyeman> but KDE plasma windows is still an option in the login menu
<elfy> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop won't help
<well_laid_lawn> kubuntu-desktop is a meta package - just one package that installs lots of others, you have to remove the installed packages sepearately
<well_laid_lawn> why that hasn't been sorted out yet is beyond me
<yeyeman> Well, what I'm most anxious to get rid of is the start up stuff
<well_laid_lawn> you have to follow the purexfce/purexubuntu links above
<elfy> yeyeman: if you are running something like http://pastebin.com/ruVJUjYH and it tells you unable to locate package then you have problems
<yeyeman> yep
<yeyeman> I just wanted to try a new desktop
<yeyeman> I did it before with gnome 3
<yeyeman> and that did not take over my comp and install 450 apps
<elfy> please use pastebin to show us the exact command you are using and the error message
<yeyeman> hold on I might be able to fix it
<yeyeman> everybody hold your breath :P
<TheSheep> you get "unable to locate package" when you didn't run 'apt-get update' for a long time, and the versions of packages have changed on the server
<TheSheep> just running update should fix it
<yeyeman> what's the difference between update and upgrade?
<elfy> update updates the package lists
<TheSheep> update checks what versions are on the servers, upgrade actually installs the latest versions
<yeyeman> kde sucks
<yeyeman> btw
<yeyeman> I'm a bit of a minimalist, but I actually can't understand why anyone would want that
<yeyeman> I can deal with windows and even mac
<yeyeman> gnome didn't disgust me so much as I thought it would
<yeyeman> but kde with all it's bs effects and weirdo desktop system
<TheSheep> --> #xubuntu-offtopic
<yeyeman> widgets and shit
<TheSheep> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> !ot > yeyeman
<ubottu> yeyeman, please see my private message
<yeyeman> wops don't ban me please I promise not to rant again
<TheSheep> you can rant all you want, just do it on the offtopic channel, and don't swear :)
<yeyeman> acknowledged
<yeyeman> hi
<yeyeman> so the pastebin thing sure did remove a lot of stuff
<yeyeman> but the start up animation is still there
<yeyeman> I would love to get back the mouse and the spinning ring
<yeyeman> it was cute
<yeyeman> or just replace it with something else really anything
<yeyeman> otherwise it will be like every time I start my comp there will be a reminder there
<yeyeman> "hey remember when you installed kde and everything sucked"
<yeyeman> here's an ugly animated wallpaper to remind you
<elfy> yeyeman: you actually need to go to the links that well_laid_lawn and I gave you and run the right one for your version - you also need to read what people are telling you to do
<elfy> and just because you don't like something it doesn't suck
<yeyeman> I did run the links you gave me
<elfy> you ran the pastebin example - that might not be the right one for your version
<yeyeman> the other one didn't work
<yeyeman> it gave me errors about "unable to find package"
<elfy> then that is down to you - where do you think I found that command?
<yeyeman> but the pastebin removed all the apps, and the option to start kde at login
<yeyeman> however, the grub screen still shows "start kubuntu" and the subsequent animation I've been telling you about
<elfy> well good luck with it - I'm off now
<m1chael> i have a windows 8 laptop. i tried to install xubuntu on it a few months ago. i deleted the efi partition and removed xubuntu. however, i still see xUbuntu in the bios/efi boot menu. i tried using 'bcdedit' but do not see xUbuntu in the list. I tried using xubuntu 13.04 x64 'efibootmgr' but there is a bug that does not make the changes. I don't have fast enough internet at the moment to try
<m1chael> xubuntu 12.04. is there a way i can do this without downloading xubuntu 12.04?
<bekks> You cant try out software without obtaining it first.
<m1chael> are you talking to me bekks?
<m1chael> if so, i know that. but can i do it with windows?
<vladi> m1chael: try removing Xubuntu entry with EasyBCD
<m1chael> thanks vladi, i'll try this! looks promising
<Buzzer> My xubuntu freezes on boot (splash shows briefly). The last thing I did was performing the second option in http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.org.user-groups.linux.boston.discuss/43603 . I've already deleted the config file and cleared the tmp directory from a live cd but no change. Ideas?
<Buzzer> The third option*
<xubuntu545> Where could I find more information about the panel? Documentation is of no use. Whenever I start Xubuntu, I get 7 errors, displayed on my second screen, a beamer which is turned off during day. The panel icons dont accept clicks. And now, the panes has desided not to stick to the upper edge, but come down to 1/3rd of the screen, overlaying whatever I am working on.
<TheSheep> xubuntu545: try disabling the other screen
<TheSheep> xubuntu545: in display settings
<oelsen> hi all. can I map names to names in resolv.conf? I can map IP to names there. I want to "alias" a domain
<oelsen> ok, I found the pdnsd manual page. somebody reading this? I don't know how to make *.X.com records into the config file (it should be possible, I think)
<oelsen> ha! I probably found a workaround :D (if someone reads this later)
<xubuntu906> I received a notification to update my Raring base. When I attempted to I received this message:
<xubuntu906> Ugh. Not letting me paste the message. Anyway, it's indicating that I don't have enough space on /boot. I am a followed the suggestion of trying sudo apt-get clean to no avail. I'm a Linux novice. How do I best go about making room for the update?
<yeyeman> hey, I have a problem with the way fonts are rendered
<Malgorath> Anyone suggest a decent laptop that isn't to expensive? I'm looking at getting something just for  xubuntu
<yeyeman> they look almost too sharp, or to have too much contrast
<elfy> xubuntu906: that's the trouble with having a /boot partition - have you got synaptic installed
<yeyeman> it's hurting my eyes a bit to look at it
<yeyeman> where are some setting to play around with?
<elfy> xubuntu906: if you haven't run this in a terminal please - you'll get a url - give us that
<elfy> dpkg -l linux-image* |pastebinit
<xubuntu906> ok, I'll do that now
<elfy> if you've got synaptic installed - just open that
<xubuntu906> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6080278/
<elfy> there's probably and easier way to do this a bunch at a time - but I'm not really here
<flux242> yeyeman: i'd check antialiasing settings first. Appearence->Fonts->Rendering
<elfy> xubuntu906: so in a terminal you can use apt-get to remove some of those
<xubuntu906> are they all safe to go? Or only some of them?
<elfy> xubuntu906: some
<elfy> xubuntu906: remove the pairs of 19/25/26
<elfy> like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2150092&p=12676629&viewfull=1#post12676629
<elfy> xubuntu906: why do you have a /boot partition ? not very useful imo unless you really need them and then you'd probably be able to deal with a full partition :)
<elfy> xubuntu906: I like to always keep the current and previous kernels in general
<xubuntu906> I didn't realize I had a /boot partition to be perfectly honest. It's a new (to me) laptop and I'm still getting a feel for it.
<elfy> well - you'll need to keep an eye on that in future :)
<xubuntu545> TheSheep: Thanks, disabling/enabling 2nd screen worked
<xubuntu906> I will. Thanks. Just reading over the link you sent me so I can try to clear this stuff out.
<elfy> xubuntu906: ok - the link has different kernels - but the logic is the same for your list, just don't remove them all - to be clear you'll remove 3 linux-image and 3 linux-image-extra
<elfy> I'm off for a bit - there are others about :)
<xubuntu906> thanks so much :)
<xubuntu417> hi
<Shirakawasuna> I lost my firetray systray icon for thunderbird in the process of switching from nvidia to intel graphics (which involved redoing my panel, including indicator applet). I'm not sure why. Any ideas or alternatives?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm hoping there's a systray whitelist somewhere or something
<Shirakawasuna> ah, there's separate notification area vs. indicator applets. For some reason I thought the indicator plugin had both
<Shirakawasuna> (fixed it by adding 'notification area' applet)
<xubuntu991> hi!
<xubuntu991> and now reinstall)
<xubuntu991> old version rulezz, without new upgrades/
<xubuntu991> any body here?
<xubuntu991> bb
<mikolaj__> hello
<yeyeman> I can't find the Disks menu in system settings
#xubuntu 2014-09-01
<xubuntu464> hi just upgraded via download it didnt ask for language... icelandic in this case .. now the keyboard is in english
<DoverMo> O:
<mattxtn> settings - language support
<xubuntu666> Hello? Is this working? Can I get help with my installation?
<nomic> hi
<knives2886> hello anyone on?
<voidfire_> ?
<knives2886> can anyone help me out
<voidfire_> with what?
<knives2886> going from 13.10 to 14
<knives2886> i have a msi am2 apu and i know there were issues with them but idk if they fixed them yet
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | knives2886, clean install is recommended.  in-place upgrade is doable but ... end-of-life
<ubottu> knives2886, clean install is recommended.  in-place upgrade is doable but ... end-of-life: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<knives2886> just seeing if anyone knows if they have been resolved or not
<knives2886> iv done clean install and it still hangs up and reboost the pc
<knives2886> in a endless loop
<dia__> hello
<dia__> My software updater keeps trying to install updates onto my /boot partition but i dont want that
<dia__> can someone help
<vrkalak> Unit193, hey, you here?
<Unit193> Kind of, but not so sure or not so much.
<vrkalak> I was installing a Debian-7.6 (weekly image) ... the 'inxi' apps/script was not included
<vrkalak> I had a bugger of a time to getting inxi ( I noticed that a maintainer for inxi)
<xubuntu891> hello I have questions about xubuntu's Full Disk Encryption feature at the installation of xubuntu
<xubuntu891> what is the quality of xubuntu's full disk encryption as compared with dm-crypt or any other encryption programs for xubuntu?
<Deddokatana> Good Morning Internet!
<xubuntu746> Hi.  I can't start the Terminal console in Xubuntu 14.4.  It pops up a window, shows text, then closes before I can read it.
<xubuntu746> Any ideas how I could fix this?
<xubuntu979> I a netbook with intel graphics media accererator 3150. is it nessesary to install the intel driver ?
<knome> if everything works as expected, not at all
<xubuntu979> everything works fine.. no problems.. but not try any games yet.. it is a small computer anyway.
<knome> as the saying goes: "don't fix it if it ain't broken", so as long as everything works as expeted... don't install the drivers :)
<xubuntu979> ok.. good.. i dont have to make more work for my self then...
<xubuntu979> is it drivers in the softwarecenter or it need to be dowloaded from intel ?
<knome> always download drivers first from the software center if possible
<akis> hi all. i just clean installed 14.04 and for the moment is running smoothly (no special different compared to 12.04) but i realized that firefox although it starts fast it doesnt download any page before at least 1 min passes. any idea to override this issue?
<akis> hi all. i just clean installed 14.04 and for the moment is running smoothly (no special different compared to 12.04) but i realized that firefox although it starts fast it doesnt download any page before at least 1 min passes. any idea to override this issue?
<Wlsonjl3> is there a way to encrypt a single folder?
<slickymasterWork> !encfs
<slickymasterWork> Wlsonjl3: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<Wlsonjl3> thank you, slickymasterwork
<Wlsonjl3> i don't understand this, i have a file in my home directory called junk, do i just do encfs ~/.junk ??
<Wlsonjl3> ohhhh nevermind
<Wlsonjl3> fuse failed. Common problems:
<Wlsonjl3>  - fuse kernel module not installed (modprobe fuse)
<Wlsonjl3>  - invalid options -- see usage message
<knome> !paste | Wlsonjl3
<ubottu> Wlsonjl3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu637> herp?
<knome> xubuntu637, ask your question and if somebody knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<xubuntu637> I figured it out :C
<xubuntu637> hardware encryption on a WNA1100 usb wireless adapter  was broken and causing abnormally poor performance. Most google results gave the fix for the ath9k drivers, but xubuntu 14.10 ships with the ath9k_htc drivers, thus the fix wasn't working because it needs to be in ath9k_htc.conf and have ath9k_htc instead of just ath9k in the options line to disable hardware encryption
<xubuntu637> options ath9k_htc nohwcrypt=1   in /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k_htc.conf   and a restart fixes
<xubuntu637> I realized this only after logging on the the irc
<xubuntu637> although I *am* getting some weirdness in the terminal occasionally when running sudo. it says something along the lines of "sudo: timestamp too far in the future:" and then a date and time after that
<xubuntu637> clearly this desktop is a time traveler
<Junka> what is the alternative iso?
<knome> Junka, it offers a text-mode installation.
<cfhowlett> Junka, text based installation
<Junka> is the installation the same as the standard iso?
<Junka> or is it more minimal?
<knome> Junka, it is exactly the same
<cfhowlett> Junka, precisely the same
<Junka> hmm interesting channel :D i get double support :P
<knome> sorry for the inconvenience, i'll withdraw immediately!
<Junka> np
<Junka> does the minimal iso install the desktop?
<cfhowlett> Junka, only if you choose it.
<cfhowlett> !mini | junka
<ubottu> junka: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Junka> i would like to install xubuntu-desktop but i would like to choose/install the packages for browser,media player etc, what's the best way for achieving this? I tried sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends xubuntu-desktop but i ended up with a crippled desktop i.e. no menu aka wisker, corrupted icons
<cfhowlett> Junka, install the defaults, then add what you want
<Junka> cfhowlett, if i install the defaults, then i would need to replace them
<Junka> i have read that it is no good to remove default apps
<cfhowlett> Junka, of COURSE you can remove!  you then need to set symlinks and preference to reflect your choices
<Junka> ok :)
<Junka> i read also that the alternative iso has a wider range for supporting hardware than the standard iso. Is that true?
<cfhowlett> Junka, I'd be surprised if true, but IDK
<Junka> cfhowlett, ok thanks
<xubuntu687> Hello I'm facing some problems with my dual monitor setup in xubuntu 14.04,is anyone willing to help me ?
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu687
<ubottu> xubuntu687: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akis> hi all. i finished today with a clean installation of 14.04 and i realized that mozilla is very-very slow comparising with 12.04. is there any known issue? is there any solution for this?
<xubuntu687> Oops sorry then. So...So I've installed xubuntu and I have a problem with my dual monitors. Well to move the mouse to the second monitor which is on the left of me (right monitor is my main one) I have to move the mouse all to the right instead of just going left. How can I solve this ?
<cfhowlett> akis, current release is 14.04.1                 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade               may fix your issue and WILL bring you current
<baizon> xubuntu687: install arandr, thats a nice guy for configuration. It should solve your problem
<baizon> guy = gui
<xubuntu687> well I installed it and used it but now my main display is the left one instead of the right one, though the mouse can move freely between monitors. Is there any way to change which is my main display of the two ?
<akis> cfhowlett, when i finished with the clean installation the system asked for an update and proceeded already with this. the problem is still here!
<baizon> xubuntu687: yes, drag the monitor to your left/right?
<baizon> arandr supports dragging
<xubuntu687> yeah that's what I did first, but if I do this again, if I rearrange the monitors again I will be back to step one where my right monitor is the main one(panel and all) but I can't move the mouse all to the left to get to the left monitor
<xubuntu687> Basically I would like to know if it's possible to extend my main monitor(right one) to the left instead to the right so I can move freely between the two monitors
<GridCube> yes
<xubuntu687> Can you show me the way ?
<GridCube> xubuntu687, go to the settings manager and find the monitors setting
 * MaSammiches 
<baizon> xubuntu687: drag your main display to the right and set it as main display. Problem solved
<GridCube> xubuntu687, there you should see the two devices, you can set up to be mirrored or extended
<xubuntu687> hmm I can't do that in the display settings
<GridCube> xubuntu687, what release are you using?
<xubuntu687> Also I have catalyst installed too but still cant change my main monitor, 14.04
<xubuntu687> *14.04.1
<GridCube> well then, install arandr
<xubuntu687> I did
<GridCube> open it and drag the screens to the position you want
<GridCube> click apply, save the script that sets your screens how you want, add the script to the autorun of applications at log in on the settings
<xubuntu687> look. I use arandr to change the position of my displays, but then the main monitor is the left one
<xubuntu687> the panel and all are in the left monitor if I do this
<baizon> xubuntu687: so set the right one as primary?
<GridCube> xubuntu687, can you share a screenshot of your arandr screen?
<GridCube> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<xubuntu687> ok let me take a screenshot, but I don't see a button that will let me change the primary monitor
<xubuntu687> http://i.imgur.com/J7dR4qV.png
<GridCube> xubuntu687, what happens if you place crt1 first and dfp5 last
<xubuntu687> If I do this, the right monitor becomes the primary but I can't move to the left monitor moving the mouse all to the left. I have to move the mouse aaaalll to the right to get to the left monitor
<baizon> xubuntu687: set your primary screen with xrandr --output DPF5 --primary
<baizon> or CRT1 if you want it to be as you primary screen
<GridCube> im pretty sure you are able to do that from arandr too
<xubuntu687> I can't find this option in arandr
<xubuntu687> also
<xubuntu687>  output DPF5 not found; ignoring
<baizon> wow
<GridCube> O-o
<baizon> xubuntu687: set your primary screen with xrandr --output DFP5 --primary
<baizon> sorry for my missspell
<xubuntu687> hmm nothing happened, should  I restart ?
<baizon> ok, im out
<baizon> sorry
<xubuntu687> well it could work better, not your fault and not my fault
<xubuntu687> cinnamon worked almost out of the box but  I didn't like it as a DE
<xubuntu687> I don't know I'm helpless
<GridCube> i used to have some problems with dual monitors a few releases ago, but now it works pretty well
<akis> hi all. i finished today with a clean installation of 14.04 and i realized that mozilla is very-very slow comparising with 12.04. is there any known issue? is there any solution for this?
<GridCube> akis, not really, and not really
<cfhowlett> akis, run top to see what's easting your system
<xubuntu687> Man I searched arround but it seems that I only have this problem
<xubuntu687> I'm furious. I would switch to unity but it's sluggy and bloated
<GridCube> xubuntu687, probably privative drivers are being conflictive?
<GridCube> try to use generic drivers?
<xubuntu687> hmmm good idea.
<xubuntu687> will try later cause I have to do some errants now. Ty for the help. Will report back later
<akis> cfhowlett, what are you mean?
<MaSammiches> akis open terminal and run "top"
<GridCube> akis, he means you open a terminal and run the program called "top"
<MaSammiches> it will launch a full terminal application that will give you a lot of different details, about 1/4 of the way down the screen (or as little as 1/8 if your full screen) will be moveing details
<MaSammiches> the moveing part will show what is currently eating the most ram by default (i think)
 * GridCube particularly likes htop
<akis> <cfhowlett>, will this solve my problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8206267/
<MaSammiches> i need to install htop... i work with old sles box's at work, so they dont have htop
<MaSammiches> @GridCube thanks, its installed now to setup an alias :D
<GridCube> akis, what does that have to do with firefox?
<akis> GridCube, what do you mean?
<akis> fireffox is slow when it starts.
<akis> very slow.
<akis> it takes 1 min or more to download pages
<akis> then it works better
<akis> on the same machine under 12.04 there was no problem, with the same edition of firefox.
<akis> does anyone know why thunar has 2 "file system" in left side panel on 14.04?
<cfhowlett> akis, multiple linux/ubuntu intall would look like that
<akis> i just finished with a fresh clean install !
<cfhowlett> akis, dual boot?   w
<akis> no. nothing. single user on a single boot. the first file system icon is white and cannot be browsed. the second has an icon and i can explore it normally.
<cfhowlett> akis, proceed carefully.  you cant mount the other filesystem?  strange....  how much space is it using?
<akis> no i can do nothing with it. if i click on this "white" icon the system works without any other action.
<akis> ops!!! = network:///
<cfhowlett> akis, ... time for you to take a nap or get a cup of coffee, I think
<akis> to make thunar load faster i choose cd /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/ and sudo mousepad network.mount and i choose "false". Now thunar starts faster but network is now like a file system!
<xubuntu746> I can't start the Terminal console in Xubuntu 14.4.  It pops up a window, shows text, then closes before I can read it. Any ideas?
<holstein> xubuntu746: 14.04*
<holstein> xubuntu746: you are launching a terminal emulator? how? by clicking on it in a menu?
<akis> why thunderbird and other apps doesnt have any sound after my fresh clean isntallation of 14.04? i have to mention that i can hear sound from songs/videos or youtube normally
<holstein> akis: what sound are they supposed to make?
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<akis> the sound i had on 12.04 !
<xubuntu746> Righ, sorry, 14.04
<holstein> akis: the applications are different from 12.04.. the applications may not be set to make sounds any longer
<holstein> akis: what would i do? test my audio, and make sure its working as expected.. then, i would look at the specific appplications and see if there are settings for whatever sounds you are looking for
<akis> in preferences of thunderbird there are still options for sound for incoming messages.
<akis> no sound also when 14.04 starts or halt. is that normal too?
<holstein> akis: i turn all sounds like that off on all operating systems.. so, TBH, i dont remember if anything makes a sound when starting or stopping.. but, regardless, you are assuming you are having an audio issue.. please test your audio independent of application audio and notification sounds
<akis> thunderbird doesnt paly any sound on preferences/general/play a sound when is clicked. i think that something is missing that in 12.04 existed so sound for applications is no more enabled!
<holstein> akis: i would fire up a live cd for 14.04 and test the audio in question.. i would try a different user account. .i would test my audio device and isolate what i can
<akis> not very serious issue to continue with this. but really something doesnt work well. another thing. i am trying to sychronize my time with internet server but i got the following message: Could not install package & The necessary applications to install the package could not be found.
<holstein> akis: try and manually install the packages you like
<akis> yea...but which packages are they?
<holstein> akis: i would run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and make sure i have all the updates..
<akis> i checked already. i have them all. fresh install and fresh followed upgrade!
<akis> update sorry
<holstein> akis: its *not* a fresh install. and if it were me, i would try with another user account to remove my old user configs from the equation... i also like to test with a live CD
<akis> why it is not? it is a 5 hours ago clean one!
<holstein> akis: if you upgraded from 12.04, thats an upgrade.. a fresh install is that.. you freshly install the operating system.. not upgrade 14.04 from 12.04
<akis> i didnt upgrade from 12.04. i erased my previous system and i fresh installed 14.04 from the CD and i re-configure everything form the begiging. i am not a fresh user!
<holstein> akis: im not implying you are a "Fresh user". i was simply working with you since you stated you upgraded from 12.04..
<holstein> akis: i understand, and *still* say, remove your user config from the equation and test with a live CD..
<cfhowlett> akis, agree with holstein
<holstein> akis: i personally never have to do anything to get the time server setup.. and i wonder about the state of the installation media.. etc
<xubuntu900> I hope i have an easy fix and that i am just over looking something... How do i delete files off a removeable usb drive? thanks
<akis> why??? the CD was on my drive 5 hours ago. did the CD write other files on my HD and other files are available in live version???!!!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu900, right click, delete (NOT move to trash)
<holstein> akis: thats actually correct.. the live system you installed from *does* have older versions of packages and kernels on it than your installed, up to date install
<holstein> akis: i dont think that is the issue, however.. what i think is, you just need to take a little time to get accustomed to some changes, and address a few things that will make the operating system meet your personal needs
<holstein> akis: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/NTP.html for example.. though, i have never had to manually do this, and i dont know why you are needing to
<akis> the fact is that on a 5 hours fresh clean install which has been already updated through "software Updater" when the installation was completed doesnt have the possibility to be sychronized on NTP servers and i am getting this message: NTP support is not installed & Please install and activate NTP support in the system to enable synchronization of your local time server with internet time servers & Could not install package & The necessary appl
<akis> ications to install the package could not be found.
<holstein> akis: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntp"
<xubuntu900> thanks cfhowlett.... i  had to open and then delete... got it .. for future reference and way to just delete whole thing with out having to do each file
<holstein> !paste ^
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu900, mount it, rm filename*
<xubuntu900> ok thanks
<akis> thanks for this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/NTP.html . Is that true that the time is always sychronized with Ubuntu's NTP server although the time is set to "manually" and to sychronized option? do i understand right or not?
<holstein> akis: again, i have literally never needed to look into this, personally, on *any* modern linux distro.. it makes me wonder what is going on with your specific setup
<holstein> akis: where did you get what iso? did you download a xubuntu 14.04 32bit iso?
<akis> as far i can remember in older vers there was the option to setup and synch. now there is not ready. thats the point. but if i am sure that my time it woulf be always sync i am satisfied. but is it sure that?
<holstein> akis: is your time off?
<akis> iso? -:))) i found it by coincidence. of course not !!! i downloaded from xubuntu official site. i am running 12.04 on 3 machines and i am running linux more than 15 years! time is on and as far as i can see is absolutely sync (in secs!) with my other pc which is still runs 12.04 and is sync with ntp server.
<holstein> akis: i would just watch it then, and only address the issue *if* its an issue
<akis> is there is a page where can i post a screenshot?
<holstein> !paste
<holstein> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<rustyraptor> what does "enable base mosaic" mean in the nvidia X-Server settings?
<holstein> rustyraptor: im reading its something like this.. http://www.nvidia.com/content/quadro/mosaic-technology/desktop-management.jpg
<rustyraptor> oh I see
<rustyraptor> I don't want that then lol
<holstein> you likely cant do it..
<rustyraptor> yeah I need multiple GPUs I think
<rustyraptor> and it's a laptop lol
<holstein> which has an external port, likely.. but, you probably just want dual head
<akis> http://imgur.com/CwbXwe0,T2OtoIG,Syy8y4M,rxY0Qoe,ATwxpQ7
<holstein> akis: if you want a volunteer to look at those, i would link them, all in one line, as easily clickable links
<holstein> akis: the question is, *is* your time syncing? if it is, then, just enjoy the system
<akis> for the time being it is synchronized. but it will be after some days. dont forget that 5 hours ago the system time was syncronized via 12.04 and although everything was erased to 14.04 be installed i think that the clock was already synced. but as the battery of the system cannot hold sync at every second if in future the system doesnt sync via a ntp server maybe will have different time.
<xubuntu431> how do I go about setting up my wifi on here.
<akis> anyone maybe knows if it is possible to hide or rename the "network" icon in thunar's side panel which is named as "File system" although it the network http://imgur.com/7BpGmyf ?
<holstein> akis: i *still* suggest, keep an eye on it, and just deal with a time syncing issue *if* its an issue
<akis> should i have to install ntpd, from a terminal or should this already be installed as i cannot believe that on 2014 a brand new system doesnt have a ntp sync ready for any user???
<MaSammichs> not sure if you need to install, but not many average users setup ntp
<holstein> akis: as i said, i have never had to do anything like that.. and, you are not reporting anything that makes me think you need to
<holstein> akis: if your time is in sync, please just check in on it, and deal with the issue *if* its an issue. otherwise, you are not having any problem
<MaSammichs> holstein: sorry, i walked away and didnt see you were having a conversation with akis about this already
<akis> my time is synced. but i am sure for that when i am reading that the time is not configured but only "manually"? look around you! is there any OS that it does not have ready this option? Windows? IoS? Android?
<akis> <MaSammichs> you are welcome!
<holstein> akis: as i said, this volunteer has never needed to look into setting this up manually. its always just worked for me
<holstein> !bug | akis
<ubottu> akis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> akis: if you feel you have found a bug, ^, or if you would like to make suggestions..
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<holstein> akis: otherwise, we are volunteers here, and you should try and not expect anyone to have experience with other operating systems to provide you with support.. is your time in sync? if so, then, dont make a problem where there is not one.. my time is synced here
<holstein> if you are "bothered" and want to make sure, use the server link i gave and set up manual ntp
<akis> i am not feeling that a found a bug. i just discuss the "issue" in this chat and i am wondering if it is right to take the message that " Could not install package & The necessary applications to install the package could not be found". Thats all. We can live without sync, but is it right? or maybe we have sync but we are not sure for this?
<holstein> akis: you are again assuming you do not have sync.. your time is synced.. and you didnt sync it.. correct?
<akis> maybe we have to discuss about this next month. if the time it will be still sync, the system works find in the background
<holstein> akis: did you sync the time? or did that just happen automatically for you?
<akis> no you didnt understand. my time is sync, as far as i can compared with another system which is running 12.04. but when i am refering to time & date i see that it is enable the "manual" option. and that is the point
<holstein> akis: let me ask you again.. did you sync the time manually? or did it automatically sync for you?
<akis> although there is or should be an auto sync the system shows a manual option!
<akis> no, no manual sync. auto sync.
<holstein> akis: friend.. did you set your time?
<akis> but still there a manual option under time & date. is it strange?
<Quantibility> did Xubuntu recently update or ubuntu?
<holstein> Quantibility: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<akis> big NO. AUTO sync. sorry for caps!
<Quantibility> has it recently updated?
<Quantibility> cause im staring at it right now. but through Gui i can't up date.. says "not enough space" but, i can it do it perfectly fine though terminal
<holstein> akis: so, lets not assume your time syncying is broken, but, that maybe we can hope that, by the same method that your time got automatically set, it will be automactially synced, as it is for me here.. if you want to file a wishlist bug for a change in the UI to reflect a setting for auto/manual syncing, use the !bug link i gave. .thanks
<holstein> Quantibility: if you are on a supported version of ubuntu, upates come in regularly
<Quantibility> ok. cool but, here's the issue now then.. re read above.
<Quantibility> reerr Can do it perfectly fine through terminal.
<Quantibility> im encrypted but ...? shoulnd matter right?
<Quantibility> perhaps the file is to a smaller partition?
<akis> ok. thanks for your support. i hope too that  it will be automactially synced althougt it set to "manually". If not maybe later we 'll discuss about it. thank you for your time today.
<akis> any idea to fix this :  http://imgur.com/7BpGmyf ?
<Quantibility> and in that case maby my first two updates or so went fine, then this... brb with pastie link somehting.
<holstein> akis: you mean, you hope it *continues* to be automatically synced, as it has been already..
<holstein> akis: fix for what?
<akis> change icon for network "file system" which is blank or even better hide it
<holstein> akis: what network file system is that?
<Quantibility> Ahhhhhh
<Quantibility> its refering to the /boot directory not /??
<akis> i really dont know! thunar found it and shows it.
<holstein> Quantibility: i would just open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get autoremove" ..then, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Quantibility> http://snag.gy/TKEYu.jpg
<holstein> ^ share errors there, Quantibility if any
<holstein> Quantibility: please close the software updater, and try what i suggested above, in the terminal
<Quantibility> holstein ive done auto remove like a day or two ago because of this issue..
<Quantibility> im not dumb with this OS anymore, im pretty proficient in it
<holstein> Quantibility: ok.. please do it *again* and share errors
<holstein> Quantibility: im not suggesting you are dumb in any way.. only volunteering support
<Quantibility> lol holstein relax i know this, im being me, im not trying to argue with you. please take no offense to what i say.
<Quantibility> im dumb in many other ways as you will learn.
<akis> other file managers like dolphin (a very strong one) or PCmanFM can hide items or change icons. Can thunar do the same? i s there any way for that option? i dont want to use dolphin although in my opinion is the best FM in linux because i dont want to load KDE depencies on my newly installed system and make it heavier.
<holstein> akis: if you prefer another file manager, i say, just use it.. no reason to fight with thunar if you prefer pcmanfm
<Quantibility> i guess this is a coder issue then. am i right? or can a user change that directory in my screen shot which i will post again.
<Quantibility> http://snag.gy/TKEYu.jpg
<Quantibility> cause i have a few gigs of space on my hard drive.. and its asking megs
<holstein> Quantibility: please close the software updater, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Quantibility> then invoke the updater?
<GridCube> Quantibility, open a terminal and run df -h
<akis> i really prefer dolphin and i am using it for years since i run kubuntu.
<holstein> Quantibility: no.. then, open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<holstein> akis: i would just use dolphin then.. problem solved
<GridCube> ^^^^^^
<Quantibility> Holstein, GridCube has suggested something, i will do as you ask in a moment.. GridCube please explain a little bit more?
<holstein> Quantibility: the command GridCube suggested list the free space
<holstein> Quantibility: the command i list will remove the kernels from /boot
<GridCube> df -h will show him what percentage of the drives are free, if he has a /boot partition then it will show how much space that partition has
<GridCube> if he has not a /boot partition then the space in / is the space /boot can also use
<Quantibility> and this is safe? lol alright right GridCube suggested an invesigational approach which i enjoy
<akis> dolphin means KDE dependencies.
<holstein> Quantibility: you should have backups regardless, since *all* hard drives will fail
<Quantibility> guess thats the programmer aspect of me..
<GridCube> then doing an autoremove and autoclean should delete useless kernels
<Quantibility> your right, i have two external internals lol connected via usb.. lol
<Quantibility> dont use them
<Quantibility> i should
<Quantibility> alright if this works im doing a back up
<akis> and on the other hand is very interesting to solve a problem using a specific application and not to choose another although maybe is better.
<Quantibility> becuase i believe i tried this before but i may have missed a step or too..  brb
<holstein> Quantibility: no.. you *will* at some point.. when a drive does fail.. and you should backup *before* doing anything potentially dangerous
<Quantibility> is what you suggested dangerous?
<Quantibility> behonest im doing it anyway lol
<GridCube> Quantibility, deleting old kernels is potentially dangerous to a low level
<Quantibility> just wanna know if i should backup before i do so.
<holstein> Quantibility: you should *always* research commands and know what is going on.. but, normal hard drive use breaks them.. so, that is, in a way, ultimately dangerous
<holstein> Quantibility: you should have *already* backedup.. *all* drives fail
<Quantibility> low is good enough for me.. brb
 * GridCube seconds holstein 
<holstein> Quantibility: if you *never* address this problem, you should backup, since that data *will* be lost
<Quantibility> yes hostein i believe iv f-ked the first disto up
<holstein> Quantibility: that being said, the steps given above by GridCube and i are to clear out space and run updates
<Quantibility> that how i f0ked the first distro up
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> Quantibility: i leave now.. let GridCube know when you are ready to follow the expert volunteer advice he is offering..
<Quantibility> ahhh
<Quantibility> that went well, thank you both (hostein) though not present and GridCube
<Quantibility> theres was an update to the latency driver
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu293> Hello everyone! I am new to Ubuntu. I just installed it on an old Toshiba laptop model Satellite P105. All is well, except, my speakers dont work. I have checked the settings and performed the sound checks and nothing. If anyone out there could offer some help?
<xubuntu293> PS: I dont know what kind of soundcard is in this machine. Thanks in advance
<GridCube> xubuntu293, to know what sound card you have you can open a terminal and run, lspci | grep "Audio"
<GridCube> xubuntu293, if that line says you have an audio device you can open pavucontrol, see if the device is activated on the last tab of the program
<GridCube> sometimes sounds goest to "dummy" instead of proper speakers
<GridCube> not usual, buti happens
<xubuntu293> Thanks Grid
<xubuntu293> Might take me a bit, I've been a do-do Windows user to now
<xubuntu293> Thanks for the info
<bobodredd> hey, is there any help out there on installing diablo 2 game on xubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<xubuntu293> do I type " lspci | grep "audio" all together? and also how do I get to pavucontrol? Thanks
<bobodredd> tried a bit of this and that, but nothing worked yet... thanks
<GridCube> xubuntu293, yes, type >> lspci | grep "audio" <<
<GridCube> and you can find pavucontrol either by typing "pavucontrol" on a terminal, or at the alt-f2 application launcer, or by clicking the speaker icon on the panel and going to settings
<GridCube> bobodredd, have you read the appdb?
<GridCube> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<GridCube> bobodredd, ^
<bobodredd> i believe the info there stands for different verisons of linux. on ubuntu forums i got a solution but its for plain ubuntu, and i can't get along with that
<GridCube> at that level, is always the same
<GridCube> also, wine should run it just fine automagically
<bobodredd> okay, then just one question
<bobodredd> do I have to mount the image inside the wine app, or on xubuntu interface?
<bobodredd> *iso image
<GridCube> bobodredd, theres an extensive guide on https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25602
<GridCube> everything thats there should apply to you
<bobodredd> thanks for your time, sir
<void> hello
<void> i need to put a domain user as admin
<lullis> Hi, quick question: I just finally got to upgrade my xubuntu desktop from 13.10 to 14.04, and now I am not getting any indicators on the panel.
<lullis> I have another machine with 14.04 installed from the iso, and this one had everything, no problem.
<brainwash> lullis: try to (re)add the indicator panel plugin
<mattxtn> In the Panel Prefs under Items is Indicator Plugin on the list?
<mattxtn> If not hit add and bam.
<lullis> THe indicator plugin I get mention Unity indicators, only.
<lullis> And it gives me global menu and other crap I don't even remember how I got them.
<holstein> lullis: i suggest experimenting with the guest account, or a live CD, so you know what is in the panel and what it does, and how to get them there
<lullis> It could be...
<lullis> But just to check... I (re)installed "xfce4-indicator-plugin", this is the one that should appear as available, right?
<holstein> you mean, you re-added it? or actually reinstalled a package?
<lullis> I reinstalled the package.
<holstein> lullis: you shouldnt need to be doing any package management here
<lullis> I know. I am just trying to figure out where it could've gone wrong.
<lullis> I mean, when I was on 13.10 and I am reasonably sure I manually installed stuff from xfce 4.12, in order to get gtk3 indicators and the messaging menu.
<holstein> lullis: maybe nowhere.. try the guest account, and see if all is normal.. try experiementing there, remove the panel item and put it back. note what panel item provides the functionality you seek
<mattxtn> I'm still confused about the whole "Unity" part of that. -_-
<rlullis> guest account also shows unity indicator plugin.
<holstein> rlullis: unity?
<holstein> rlullis: are you in xubuntu, or no?
<holstein> rlullis: regardless, in the guest account, you can see that you are recieving indicators, so you can experiement with removing them, and adding them back
<rlullis> Yes, this was a machine I installed 13.10 earlier in the year. When I installed I noticed the bug with no messaging menu and only gtk2 indicators. When I was looking for alternatives, I installed ubuntu-desktop and checked if the indicator-plugin from unity would give me the messaging menu.
<rlullis> My solution at the time was to install xfce-panel from source, along with some gtk3 indicator panel. That worked.
<holstein> rlullis: "the bug with no messaging menu".. what bug?
<holstein> rlullis: you can check and see if 14.04 is providing you with the version of xfce you are needing
<rlullis> Messaging menu was not available on xubuntu 13.04 and 13.10, iirc.
<holstein> rlullis: what bug, friend.. what bug #?
<rlullis> Oh, I will have to find that out.
<holstein> rlullis: what messaging menu?
<rlullis> "messaging menu", the envelope icon with notification from chat/email applications.
<holstein> rlullis: that is not a feature of xfce, correct?
<mattxtn> Did you install xfce on ubuntu or are you using xubuntu?
<holstein> regardless, i would check and see that the version in 14.04 supports what you are trying to do
<rlullis> mattxtn, couple of messages up: "installed xubuntu 13.10..."
<rlullis> And yes, I have two other machines I cleanly installed 14.04 (no upgrade), and all the indicators are there, as well as messaging menu (the envelope) and sound menu (to control music applications)
<holstein> rlullis: cleanly installed 14.04 xubuntu? no upgrade? what does that mean? no upgrade?
<rlullis> "no upgrade" = clean install, from the latest 14.04 ISO.
<mattxtn> rlullis: At one point you installed Unity to xubuntu?
<holstein> rlullis: are you saying, you had 13.x installed, and built packages from scratch on it? and upgraded it? and its not working? but, it works in the guest account? if so, i would try creating a new user, and see if the new user works as expected, if so.. the issue would be, for me, in the current users account configs
<rlullis> mattxtn, yes. It was still 13.10, xubuntu was broken in small ways that led me to check if unity could provide these things. So I installed unity, and it didn't solve the problem.
<rlullis> holstein, it does NOT work in the guest account. It works in the sense that I get the unity indicators on the panel, which I do not want.
<mattxtn> rlullis: So you completely removed Unity before upgrading to 14.04 or after?
<rlullis> mattxtn, after.
<rlullis> I understand that I have got a bunch of things tangled with this mix of xubuntu install/unity install/source install. what I am trying to figure out is how can I undo it.
<rlullis> I imagined that the upgrade procedure would give at least the same packages I got from a clean 14.04 install.
<mattxtn> All I can think of is that some of Unity is still there.
<rlullis> That is for sure.
<rlullis> But I would be happy if I could figure out why is it that I have a "xfce4-indicator-plugin" installed, and I am getting listed "this plugin provides an area for the Unity indicators".
<mattxtn> Could you post a screenshot?
<rlullis> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09012014-100050pm.php
<mattxtn> Yeah that doesn't look familiar, this is mine.. http://i.imgur.com/AM3kFID.png
<rlullis> Exactly. This is what I have in my "clean install" machines.
<brainwash> the indicator plugin's job is to display the unity indicators
<brainwash> like indicator-power
<brainwash> or indicator-sound
<rlullis> So perhaps it is just an issue of configuring this plugin?
<Nectur> anyone know how i can fix screen tearing?
<rlullis> Or taking a look at the .desktop files from the indicators themselves (OnlyShowIn=Unity for the indicators I don't want in the xfce panel)?
<mattxtn> rlullis: If you open up Synaptic and type in unity then sort by installed how many items are installed?
<rlullis> about 23...
<mattxtn> I have 5, nothing to do with Unity tho.
<rlullis> I just removed unity-control-panel-center...
<rlullis> and they all went along.
<mattxtn> That may help.
<rlullis> Yeah, maybe I just need to get rid of the indicators I don't want.
<mattxtn> Is it working the way you want to now?
<rlullis> Funny, now am I getting a "no indicators" text along with the indicators that I set up to be visible.
<mattxtn> Maybe you need to reinstall xfce-indicator-plugin
<mattxtn> xfce4*
<rlullis> I think this part is okay. Now is more about configuring the indicators themselves.
<rlullis> Thanks for the help.
<mattxtn> Welcome.
<Nectur> maybe a simpler question:how come terminal appearance changes don'ttake effect
<shisha> hilfe, wo ist die deutsche version wieder xD
<Unit193> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<shisha> ah ubuntu
<shisha> kannst du mir denn topic von ubuntu geben?
<toxinburn> hey i had a question i am installing the builduntu flavor of xubuntu right now and since this comp has 12gb of ram should i really need a swap the same size?
<holstein> toxinburn: there is only xubuntu
<toxinburn> well this is xubuntu but its been modded i got it from nathanpfry.com
<holstein> toxinburn: i would get the official xubuntu.. i would read about swap and decide what your needs are.
<holstein> toxinburn: its *not* xubuntu, or ubuntu
<toxinburn> ya i have most say to make it same as ram
<holstein> toxinburn: they mod it, and they support it.. we cant keep up with all the spin-offs like that.. its not an official flavor, or supported here
<toxinburn> right well its still xubuntu anyways....and will be used primarily for rom builds on android devices
<holstein> toxinburn: if i had 12gb's of ram, i would make like 4gb's of swap.. unless i had an ssd and wanted no swap.. otherwise, i would just let the installer decide and go with the defaults
<holstein> toxinburn: its *not* xubuntu
<holstein> toxinburn: if you want xubuntu, you should get xubuntu.. if its xubuntu that is modded, and its not xubuntu, and you didnt get it with the xubuntu iso.. its not xubuntu
<holstein> toxinburn: the reason you may prefer xubuntu is the larger community of support.. otherwise, one may fit your needs more than the other
<toxinburn> even on the iso when i start installing it calls itself xubuntu just so you know....everything looks the same so far not really sure what the real differences are yet from what i read is that is just comes preloaded with most of the things one would need for rom development
<toxinburn> anyhow ill read up some more and see what i can find out
<toxinburn> take care
<holstein> toxinburn: friend, im not trying to be obtuse, i assure you.. but, thats not xubuntu
<holstein> great...
<mattxtn> I missed something.
 * mattxtn giggles
#xubuntu 2014-09-02
<xubuntu477> Hi, I'm a first time xubuntu user trying to get help installing v14.04 from a USB drive.  Can someone answer a few questions?
<knome> xubuntu477, just ask, and if somebody knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<xubuntu477> alright,
<xubuntu477> when I'm installing I set up root, swap, and home partitions.  10 GB,6gb, and remaining space in that order.  When I go to install I get an error message with just question marks.  What should I do first to try to fix this
<holstein> xubuntu477: if you are a first time user, i say, let the installer automatically set up the partitions for you.. also, test the hard drive to make sure its not malfunctioning
<xubuntu477>  I tried to let it set it up itself and the same thing happened.  I checked the disk for errors from the xubuntu startup menu and there was 1.  how do I check what that error was
<holstein> xubuntu477: i use gsmartcontrol from a live CD.. i run the long tests
<holstein> !info gsmartcontrol
<ubottu> gsmartcontrol (source: gsmartcontrol): graphical user interface for smartctl. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.7-1 (trusty), package size 692 kB, installed size 1938 kB
<holstein> if the drive has an error, and is bad, xubuntu wont fix it, and the device should likely just be replaced
<holstein> a file system error is different... since you are wiping that
<jc_> Hello, first time here.
<knome> hello
<holstein> jc_: welcome
<jc_> Hi, I have a question abuut upgrading to 14.04.
<jc_> have not found a clear ansere online.
<jc_>  I am running xubuntu 12.04 on an old IBM thinkpad.  It does not support PAE.  Xubuntu suggests I upgrade to v14.04.
<jc_> I don't want to risk a non-bootable system...
<jc_> Is it safe to upgrade?
<jc_> ie: how smart is the system upgrade notification?  Smart enough to be 100% sure that the system can support the new version?
<holstein> jc_: no.. if it were me, i would run the 14.04 live cd on my system and check for compatibility first-hand
<holstein> jc_: 12.04 is still supported, so, if its working, and i dont need anything newer, i would just keep it
<Unit193> As far as I know it isn't smart enough to know that, but if you grab a livecd you can test with the forcepae option.
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<jc_> Thanks!
<jc_> I on;ly have 2GB or ram...
<holstein> jc_: try the focepae option from a 14.04 live CD as Unit193 suggests. then, you'll know if 14.04 supports your hardware
<Unit193> They switched to pae kernels so it's less to maintain, Pentium Ms had some sort of (perhaps experimental) pae support that was never exposed in the CPU flags.
<jc_> Okay, sounds good.  I believe I have one of those Pentium M systems with unexposed PAE.
<holstein> jc_: id just try the default live CD.. if it fails try the forcepae option..
<jc_> Cool, thanks Everyone!
<jc_> Just downloaded, will give it a try.
<jc_> Cheers!
<Unit193> Good luck.
<Quantibility> hi, how do i load my os into a USB stick on startup so that basically my user runtime is on the stick instead of the disk? is this even possible?
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu can be installed to a usb stick, no problem
<cfhowlett> Quantibility, very possible.
<Quantibility> thats not what im saying
<ObrienDave> you want to move your user to the USB
<Quantibility> will that also allow the programs that i start up run directly off the usb?
<ObrienDave> not sure, easier to make a complete system on USB
<Quantibility> hmmm
<Quantibility> ObrienDave so if i put my use on the stick,  would that free up my RAM?
<Quantibility> my user
<ObrienDave> not necessarily
<Quantibility> ok i got a better question ObrienDave, how do i install an already installed system onto my usb?
<Quantibility> oh wait
<Quantibility> yeah how do i do that?
<ObrienDave> not 100% sure. i would think, install to USB, check to see if it boots. copy contents of / and /home to USB. if that's how you have it partitioned.
<ObrienDave> you might have to do something with directory permissions. i.e. copy in sudo mode, root terminal. not sure
<knome> ObrienDave, did you mean: "i don't know" ?
<ObrienDave> not sure means almost the same thing
<knome> except it doesn't; i've told you about guessing before
<knome> if you don't know, hold back
<ObrienDave> that's why i put the disclaimer in, "not sure"
<garandil> Keeping 4 kernels might be overkill, how is the cleanup policy set?
<xubuntu104> hi im new to xubuntu, i just installed it on my virtualbox everythings seems working fine, but i cant get Alt Gr to work
<garandil> xubuntu104, keypress forwarding
<xubuntu104> thx for quick response but please explain
<garandil> With all hypervisors you need to forward things, it can be like vmware that you have to let it assume control
<xubuntu104> thank you
<xubuntu104> i  will try that
<garandil> also, make sure that you have the correct characterset selected
<xubuntu226> hi
<slickymasterWork> !hi | xubuntu226
<ubottu> xubuntu226: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu104> thx alot now it works @@@@@@@@@@@@@ =)
<eyc314> Hello
<slickymasterWork> !hi | eyc314
<ubottu> eyc314: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<eyc314> Ok
<eyc314> Yay! I'm dual-booting Windows 8 with Xubuntu!
<akis> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<akis> hello dear friends. i am faced with a serious problem after a newly fresh clean install of 14.04. Both Firefox & Midori are very slow when they download web pages. It takes minutes to download the first page after a google search or after a bookmark's prompt. Later they seem to be faster but still are very slow. The mean time another machine next to this one with the problem connect it to the same wireless router downloads very fast all the web
<akis> pages. My internet connection seems to be OK as you can see the tests i made using firefox on this machine with the problem http://imgur.com/1scrZYO,Y187Huj,tyN2sKP . Does anyone has any idea what is happening with my system and it is so slow browsing the internet? I have to mention that 14.04 is running smoothly and pretty fast on this machine with 1,5 ghz intel celeron and 1,5 gb ram and under 12.04 until 2 days ago and for years browsing was
<akis>  fast and smooth.
<akis> any help plz?
<akis> any help plz?
<knome> !patience | akis
<ubottu> akis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<akis> hello dear friends. i am faced with a serious problem after a newly fresh clean install of 14.04. Both Firefox & Midori are very slow when they download web pages. It takes minutes to download the first page after a google search or after a bookmark's prompt. Later they seem to be faster but still are very slow. The mean time another machine next to this one with the problem connect it to the same wireless router downloads very fast all the web
<akis> pages. My internet connection seems to be OK as you can see the tests i made using firefox on this machine with the problem http://imgur.com/1scrZYO,Y187Huj,tyN2sKP . Does anyone has any idea what is happening with my system and it is so slow browsing the internet? I have to mention that 14.04 is running smoothly and pretty fast on this machine with 1,5 ghz intel celeron and 1,5 gb ram and under 12.04 until 2 days ago and for years browsing was
<akis>  fast and smooth.
<holstein> akis: when "they download a web page"?
<holstein> akis: you mean, when visiting web pages normally? what web pages? flash?
<holstein> akis: i would look at the content on the pages, and i would try, for testing purposes, the chrome browser, which has its own flash integrated..
<holstein> if you find that, in chrome, performance is "better", you can get the flash from chrome working in the chromium browser
<akis> holstein, hello friend ! for example i just now wrote in address bar xubuntu to force google to show me results and took almost 2 minutes to get the answer!
<holstein> akis: and, how is it in the google browser?
<holstein> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/
<akis> holstein, i worked with chromium for years and is my favorite one (under 12.04 and older versions) but the last one version of chromium is heavy and i decided to work with mozilla which is provided by 14.04 as default browser.
<holstein> if it were me, i would try and isolate a few things.. i would wire the machine up and test.. try and remove the network drivers and connections from the equation
<akis> i wire it already. the same results.
<holstein> akis: sure.. and im *not* suggesting you swtich, or that chrome is better.. i am offering chrome becuase flash *is* newer there
<holstein> akis: this is a plausbible troubleshooting step
<akis> wait for long time to get the result
<holstein> akis: how about in chrome?
<akis> no extension, no add ons, no nothing
<holstein> akis: ok.. please try in chrome, from above. you can remove it later..
<akis> i didnt downloaded. last version is heavy. nothing to do with older vers
<akis> and it doesnt support flash
<akis> i need to download alternatives
<holstein> akis: its no heavier, friend.. chrome ships with flash integrated, and i would like for you to test it, and remove this from the equation
<akis> that's why i try midora.
<akis> but the same result.
<akis> and i can say worse!!!
<holstein> akis: i would remove variables, and test.. and be willing to try tests suggested by volunteers here
<akis> last chromium was already heavy enough on 12.04
<akis> i am disappoint ! i am thinking to downgrade to 12.04 !
<holstein> akis: sure.. its still supported, go for it
<holstein> akis: you will need to be *very8 cooporative with volunteers here to figure out what is going on with your installation
<holstein> akis: otherwise, just downgrade, and support the xubuntu stuff on your own when the support cycle is up soon
<akis> i know it is, but it took me 36 hours to re-configure by scratch my system and now i dont have a speedy internet access
<holstein> akis: it shouldnt. you shouldnt re-configure from scratch anything when installing lubuntu.. if you did, then, i would look into what you configured, and look for error there that is causing your issue
<akis> i am no just cooporative but i am searching alone for any solution.
<holstein> akis: how is your internet responding in google chrome's browser?
<akis> i tried lubuntu. i looked me oldfashioned and has the same issue with firefox speed.
<holstein> akis: i meant xubuntu, friend.. all of them *are* ubuntu
<holstein> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<holstein> akis: they are all the same version of firefox and kernels.. and driver supprot
<holstein> akis: you shouldnt need to "configure from scratch" anything when installing xubuntu.. if you did, look at what you configured for the error
<holstein> i would try the stock xubuntu live CD and see how the network is..
<akis> and dont forget the other big bug many users faced it and 14.04.1 doesnt solve it. i solve it manulally thanks to other users. i am talking about "The disk drive for
<akis> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present" So plz dont write that i am not cooporative. i am faced with many bugs and i am trying to fix them alone, to make my system works properly!
<akis> i tried already an hour ago live cd. it goes slowly. maybe i little bit better because it carries FF28 not 31
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> akis: you may prefer to contribute your "fixes" into the community..
<holstein> otherwise, i would try a *stock* stimple installation.. no encryption.. that can slow down a system on older hardware
<akis> i had encryption on my 12.04 made it manulally, no problem there. now i choosed auto during installation and ops...voila le probleme. but i fix it. almost. i have swap but not encrypt swap. i prefer it from no swap at all!
<holstein> akis: ok.. so, thats a "no" to the chrome browser test? and a no to not using encryption, then?
<holstein> akis: i suggest you go upstream, since none of these issues you are dealing with are xubuntu or xfce specific.. and try and be more open to trying things suggested by volunteers..
<holstein> akis: you can use the main ubuntu users mailing list.. thats a large community with more folks there that may have "better" advice
<akis> why you thing chrome will run smoothly and download fast? why midora which is a xfce project's program doesnt??
<holstein> akis: i dont think that, friend.. i think testing with chrome will give a data point, as i said..
<holstein> akis: *if* its faster in chrome, then we know something.. if not.. we know something as well.. but, im leaning more toward whatever you have dont to "fix" whateverr bug you refernce as the culprit for your issue
<akis> well if so why 14.04 provides ff as default browser and not chromium? i wrote already i am fun of it. last ver under 12.04 make it to heavy for me.
<akis> we are writing around the matter and not in the fact!
<holstein> akis: i am only suggesting troubleshooting steps, friend.. not fixes..
<holstein> akis: sure.. try #ubuntu
<holstein> akis: also, try the stock xubuntu install or live CD with no enctyption.. if you say the live CD is "faster", you are assuming its related to the firefox version.. its also not containing your "Fixes"
<akis> and the fact is that ff is pretty slow. it takes 2 min to download a page on fresh install system with a fast adsl connection although it is wired connected and when in the mean time another machine running 12.04 goes very fast.
<holstein> akis: i understand 12.04 works better for you
<knome> akis, please stop insisting; if X works better than Y for you, just use it then
<holstein> akis: 12.04 is *still* supported.. so, it may be "easier" for you to just downgrade..
<akis> 14.04 works fine and smoothly. no differences with 12.04
<akis> but no internet browsing!
<holstein> akis: otherwise, i would try 14.04 live, and stock.. and see that your configuration changes are not causing the issue with the hard drive encrtyption
<akis> look how speedy i am writing here for example.
<knome> akis, what is it you are trying to prove?
<holstein> akis: i agree, your typing speed seems to be pretty good.. have you tried the live 14.04 ?
<akis> live 14.04 shows the same problem. maybe not 2 min to download a google's search but 1 min isnt a long time at 2014?
<holstein> akis: if the internet speed is "better" on the live 14.04, dont assume its because of an older firefox version. that is *not* the only difference
<holstein> akis: my internet access speed time is *fine* here in 14.04.. this is *not* an ubuntu or xubuntu 14.04 wide issue, i promise
<akis> i am not trying to pove anything. plz....i am a very old linux user since ubuntu wasnt in sky.
<knome> akis, so what's the answer you want from us?
<akis> i just report my big problem with ff browsing
<holstein> akis: let me ask again.. so, using the 14.04 live CD, is the speed "better" ?
<akis> isnt fair to report it and to ask for ideas to fix it?
<holstein> akis: this is *not* where you report firefox bugs
<knome> akis, "firefox is slower than chrome" is not a useful "report"
<akis> on my opinion it is not a solution to change browser.
<holstein> akis: firefox is not slow here, friend.. its not slow in 14.04 globally..
<akis> otherwise it is a solution to change OS !!!
<holstein> akis: you have only tried firefox and midori, correct?
<knome> akis, you are free to use any OS or browser you wish to
<akis> sure, and as i am a fun of xubuntu i am trying to find solutions with some friend's help
<akis> i dont give up so easily.
<holstein> akis: try xubuntu, though.. stock
<knome> so, if you find the reason or any traces of why firefox is slower than chromium, file a bug
<cfhowlett> akis, file a bug. *file* a bug.  cuz it really sounds like a firefox/mozilla issue .. NOT an ubuntu issue.
<holstein> akis: since, i am using the *same* firefox and midori here on 14.04, and not having speed issues
<akis> the facto for me is what i report already.
<knome> akis, do you have another support question?
<cfhowlett> akis, same here.  firefox and I get along great with audio, video, all kinds of things.
<holstein> akis: where is the bug #?
<holstein> akis: link me to where you filed, and i'll try and confirm it, assuming i can make the issue happen here
<akis> what you mean. i wrote already. when i start browsing with ff asking for ex to search anything using google , writng on address bar i amgetting the result after almost 2 min.
<akis> the same happens in midori.
<knome> akis, please understand that this is not the place to report bugs in firefox, or midori
<cfhowlett> !bug | akis,
<ubottu> akis,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<akis> the same machine, the same connection on 12.04 didnt have the same problem.
<akis> that is whta i can see and i am wondering. maybe a hidden configuration will solve the problem, but what?
<knome> akis, we don't know the answer to your question.
<akis> ok. thats  clear!
<knome> akis, we can't even reproduce the issue you are describing.
<akis> i dont want to be reproduced anything.
<knome> right, then do you have another support question?
<akis> i just report an issue and maybe an expert or not has a nice idea.
<cfhowlett> akis, for firefox support = http://support.mozilla.org/
<akis> i read these already
<akis> i searching fro about 36 hours continiously
<holstein> akis: where is the bug report? for your issue?
<akis> no good answer (as for example on encrypted swaps)
<cfhowlett> akis, and there answer is not HERE because ubuntu doesn't develop mozilla.  when you finish reading, I'm sure mozilla wold welcome your feedback = send them the information.
<akis> what you mean friend?
<holstein> akis: i personally dont share that issue with you.. you must understand, firefox is working fire here for  me, and for most..
<holstein> akis: so, you will need to be *very* cooperative, to figure out why this is *only* happening for you.. have you reported the bug?
<akis> ok, guys i am not here to fight with no body. i am trying to setup my new system and i realized the problem described above. this is my problem not the way to report it etc etc etc.
<holstein> akis: cool.. just share the bug # when you report it, and i'll try and reproduce it here.. thanks!
<akis> dear friend i report a problem. you say it bug! for me is a problem, nothing more or less. if somebody has an idea (for example maybe his knows that flash make this) it could be help me.
<akis> the fact that both browsers has the same behavior on my system something means but i cannot trace it and i just asked more experts if maybe have ideas on it. 14.04 runs pretty smooth on my system so i cannot imagine that my hardware has the problem although it is not a new laptop (1,5 ghz celeron with 1,5 gb ram).
<knome> akis, please stop repeating
<holstein> akis: i could imagine the tweaks you do could be the problem.. have you tried without disk enryption?
<cfhowlett> akis, this is a laptop or desktop?
<akis> laptop, i didnt tried without encryption, unless using live cd.
<akis> knome, i am writing my thoughts!
<cfhowlett> akis, I suggest you try a different internet connection.
<holstein> akis: you say the live CD speed is "better".. try not assuming what is causing that improvement, and isolate and test
<akis> cfhowlett, the same conncetion is shared (not at the same time) with iPad, another netbook running 12.04 and mobile phone and none of them have problem on downloading.
<akis> better=1 min instead of 2. for me is still a problem. live cd runs older ver of ff so i cannot compare them.
<holstein> akis: have you tried another connect? as cfhowlett suggested? if not, consider trying one to isolate that variable.. that is all that is being suggested.. isolation techniques.. be willing to try volunteers suggestions
<holstein> akis: you cant compare the firefox versions.. but, also, the live CD doesnt have your changes
<akis> on my opinion if there is nothing to do with the encryption, there something to do with the redrawing of web pages and the first time the browser access them because then it still slow but smoother
<holstein> akis: sure.. but *test* for that, and it will be a fact.. no ones opinion
<holstein> akis: if you think its redrawing of a web page.. test for that..
<cfhowlett> akis, nice theory.  OR you could test things, troubleshoot and have hard data.
<akis> holstein, thenk you for you help, i understand that you are trying to think what is happens but it is not easy to try another connection right now.
<holstein> akis: who said "easy" ?
<akis> cfhowlett, i am not an expert on "redrwing etc" but some months ago another browser had similar problems and reported on the net and anyone could find them googling. next updates solve the problem
<holstein> akis:  may i help you find a channel or community that is in your native langauge? i feel we are going around and around a bit, with your, for some reason, refusing to do anything being suggested... i cant imagine that is intentional.. maybe its a misunderstanding
<holstein> akis: you had "a browser with similar problems reported on" ? what browser? where are the reports?
<cfhowlett> akis, understood
<holstein> akis: if you are the *only* person with the issue, you wont google and find others with the issue..
<akis> i dont think that the solution is to downgrade. i upgrade it to stay and as 14.04 runs smoothly i will search for solutions. maybe on a next update i will solve the problem that only my machine has. is it possible?
<GridCube> if you report it and people know the problem exists, maybe
<knome> akis, it is possible, but since nobody else has the same issue as you, it's unlikely
<akis> knome, i am reading searching with google about ff and slow browsing but i didnt find something exactly similar. on your opinion what is going on, maybe?
<knome> akis, do you think you would be better of with support on your native language as holstein suggested?
<knome> akis, there is some kind of misunderstanding of communication problem here, so maybe that'd be better
<akis> ok dear friend thank you for your help, i ll try to solve it reading and searching.
<knome> !gr | akis
<ubottu> akis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<akis> do you maybe know an easy way to install flash for midori too? i read some articles but i am not sure about the procedure.
<jcig> Today, after doing an update, when I plugged in my usb flash drive, Xubu asked for my password. Never did that before. Is that a new thing?
<GridCube> jcig, nope
<GridCube> it shouldnt do that
<akis> good evening dear friends. i confirm that in my case and after i googled enough to finf a solution for my problem (slow internet on both FF & Midori under 14.04 [which i haven't on 12.04]) worked this : http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/disable-ipv6-if-your-internet-is.html. I am very huppy that i can enjoy fast internet on both FF and Midori and keep my newly clean install 14.04 without be obliged for a downgrade. thank you anyway for your time
<akis> although i didnt get a help. 14.04 still run smoothly on y system enjoying fast internet on the same way i did it with 12.04. happy2solve it!
<nomic> what should I use to make live usb key (14.04) -- have been using "usb-creator-gtk" .. seems to be getting stuck on "creating ext2 in the persistance file"
<nomic> im upgrading to 14.04 from 12.04 because chrome appears to be hanging the system
<late> hi all. does any know if midori updates come automatically from canonical or do i have to add  ppa:midori/ppa . i downloaded from ubuntu software center ver. 0.4.3 but as far as i can see in official site it is available 0.5.8. any opinion on this?
<holstein> late: *all* packages are locked.. ubuntu's are not a rolling release.. so, you *do* get updates.. but, you dont get version updates.. now, *some* applications get version updates, such as firefox
<holstein> late: otherwise, for example, 14.04 ships with midori at a version..
<holstein> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1 (trusty), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3408 kB
<holstein> ^ that version gets maintenance and security updates automatically.. if you want newer versions, you can use ppa's. .. which are unsupported
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<late> so, what to you suggest to me. do i have to add this ppa on my system?
<holstein> late: im trying my best to only state the facts, and not suggest either.. if you want a newer version, you can use a PPA, or whatever other method you would like, or the midori team suggests. otherwise, security updates are provided automatically
<holstein> late: usually, the answer to this can be found when you ask yourself, "do i need a newer version? or funcitonality a newer version provides?" if the answer is no, then just use the default repo version. if yes, then ppa's are an easy way to try and add that functionality
<late> ok, if security updates are already provided from canonical that is fine for me. thank you for your help. i am reading about newer version functionality and i will see what i will do.
<wrongplace> is it possible to make you own drivers for an usb to express card adapter?
<knome> wrongplace, everything is possible.
<Kekai> Is it possible to make apps out of webpages?
<holstein> Kekai: not really... but, there are many ways to make things seem like native applications that are web sites
<Kekai> I know you can make apps via the whisker menu and give them their own icons
<holstein> Kekai: thats how i would do it
<Kekai> I think it would be trying to get the browser to open at that specific link or something
<holstein> Kekai: right.. thats what is happening.. though, many ways to make that look slick
<Kekai> Anyway I can do that with palemoon?
<holstein> Kekai: sure.. i would start with making a shortcut in the menu that opens a webpage that you want
<holstein> Kekai: then, you can read about more elaborate ways to do that.. like how it happens in unity upstream
<Kekai> I know how to make apps accessible with the whisker menu I had to do it for palemoon
<knome> Kekai, note that what you are describing is menu launchers for websites, not "apps"
<Kekai> mhm
<xubuntu886> hello what do you think of latest XFCE interface ?
<xangua> do you have a support question¿
<deshipu> he's gone
<pestboy> What is a wireless adapter that works with the newest version of xubuntu?
<xubuntu693> hello
<xubuntu693> Anyone here ? have some questions to ask
<brainwash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> pestboy: it would be "better" to ask the creators of the devices if they support xubuntu, but, most devices should "just work" these days, and any adapter that works with ubuntu works with xubuntu since they share the same kernel
<holstein> pestboy: i personally have always had mixed results with broadcaom.. but, you may not have the luxury of knowing the chipset before purchasing a wireless device
<xubuntu693> ok, I am a new user of linux. I had an old desktop pc (512 RAM, 150 GB, 3Ghz) running over windows xp. I have installed xubuntu instead, deleting the windows and all data, without defragmantaion. I usd the VLM option when installing, so no partiotionning. I was wondering whether it was a good choice and is it better to partition my hard disk now, after installation.
<xubuntu693> If so, do I have to install the OS again? thks
<Unit193> "Used the VLM option when installing"  Come again?  Perhaps LVM?  If so, you're just using the Logical Volume Manager.
<xubuntu693> yes sorry that was LVM. so is it better for the system to make the partition now ?
<holstein> xubuntu693: if you need lvm, use it
<holstein> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<holstein> xubuntu693: if i had hardware of those specs, i would do a default installation.. and try my best to max the ram out physically ASAP
<holstein> if i had trouble installing..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xubuntu693> ok, thanks I am going to install it again
#xubuntu 2014-09-03
<dethredic> I'm running XUbuntu 14.04 with intel iris graphics. With the following package everything works fine: xfwm4=4.11.1-2ubuntu2. When I upgraded to 4.11.1-2ubuntu3.01~eugenesan~trusty1 I no longer see titlebars on maximized windows. Reverting fixes the problem.
<Unit193> "4.11.1-2ubuntu3.01~eugenesan~trusty1" is from a PPA, not us.
<dethredic> Unit193: Why am I getting that update then?
<dethredic> nvm, I see I have his PPA
<Unit193> Because you added https://launchpad.net/~eugenesan/+archive/ubuntu/ppa that ppa?  Seems he's never met  apackage he didn't like...
<dethredic> I wonder what I installed from him
<Unit193> Also, fwiw: - Allow to hide titlebar of maximized windows: 0003-added-titleless-maximization-feature.patch
<Unit193> Well, you can remove it, then update, then apt list | grep installed,loc  and see what looks like it came from him.
<ferr> Sup any suggestions to tile windows to corners?
<baegle> I just upgraded to 14.04 (thinkpad x230). Resuming from suspend, I get the login window, but after logging in, the screen is completely black. I think the backlight is completely off. But my ttys work (after a second, presumably for the backlight to turn on). How can I toggle the backlight on my X session from a separate tty session?
<Unit193> Hmmm, wasn't it  xset dpms force on  ?
<kerriDoti> hi all.
<kerriDoti> can anyone tell me the name of, or more to the point, what the shortcut is to hide/show the window. (((the fourth up arrow button next to the minimize, maximize, and close buttons?)))
<baegle> Unit193: was that for me?
<Unit193> kerriDoti: Shade.
<Unit193> baegle: Yes, generally.
<baegle> Unit193: I get the message - unable to open display ""
<Unit193> Because DISPLAY isn't set.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1357090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357090 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen on resume Xubuntu 14.04.1 #1303736 NOT fixed" [High,Confirmed]
<Unit193> You could just  sudo service lightdm restart  the whole thing is a mess, basically.
<baegle> lightdm restart would kill my session though
<baegle> right?
<Unit193> Right.
<baegle> right, so that's only a hair better than rebooting
<baegle> could I xset and provide it with a display number?
<Unit193> export DISPLAY=:0  because it's most likely :0
<kerriDoti> Unit193: !Thank you! Now i need to figure out how to do a keyboard shortcut for it, instead of mouse scroll or clicking the arrow button.
<baegle> on or off seem to have no effect, but no error. Unfortunately, I'm not in a state to test it unless "off" would do something
<Unit193> kerriDoti: Settings Manager -> Window Manager -> Shade
<Unit193> Err, Keyboard -> Shade
<kerriDoti> cool, will take a look.
<kerriDoti> Unit193: Thank you! Got it. Under windows manager. I made a shortcut. Awesomeness!
<Unit193> Great.
<akis> hi all. anyway to make 'software&updates' to be shown in panel's indicator plugin on 14.04?
<xubuntu498> what driver shud i use for intel grapics media accelrator ? Shud i download the driver for ubuntu or fedora ? and how to install it ?
<ObrienDave> hang on a sec
<ObrienDave> look here ==> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<xubuntu498> I am on the Intel site.. there is drivers..
<ObrienDave> yes, there are
<brainwash> the intel driver is already pre-installed and used by default, you only need to download it manually if you need the latest version of it
<xubuntu498> The driver is included in xubuntu ?
<brainwash> it is
<xubuntu498> good
<brainwash> the package is called xserver-xorg-video-intel
<xubuntu498> But some vide run slow.. i am not sure what it can be..
<xubuntu498> videos
<ObrienDave> do you have xubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<xubuntu498> I dont think so.. i have never heard about it.. i only installed xubuntu and the updates.
<ObrienDave> open a terminal, copy and paste, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu498> can i do it for softwarecenter ?
<ObrienDave> think so, i haven't used USC in quite a while
<ObrienDave> you can try in synaptic
<xubuntu498> shud i use it ?
<ObrienDave> as you wish
<xubuntu498> youtube works.. some few tv channles run slow.. i am not sure it is the driver or what.. the flashplayr works good i think.
<ObrienDave> if streaming media runs slow, it's usually a connection issue
<ObrienDave> 99.9% of the time
<xubuntu498> i tought the same.
<ObrienDave> anyway, installing xubuntu-restricted-extras won't harm your system and makes some video files appear cleaner
<ObrienDave> and run smoother
<xubuntu498> I found it in the softwarecenter.
<ObrienDave> cool
<xubuntu498> I allready have iced tea java and flashplayer.. shud i install the xubuntu restricted extras anyway ?
<ObrienDave> it won't hurt
<xubuntu355> is the xubuntu restricted extras installing the flashplayer over again ?
<ObrienDave> could be, only if newer version
<xubuntu355> shud i use this package on lubuntu too ? i found it in softwarecenter.
<ObrienDave> there is a lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ObrienDave> and a kubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu355> is this packaged include java ?
<ObrienDave> not that i know of
<TaxmanBD> hey guyz
<TaxmanBD> anyone got a suggestion for lightweight browser? I tried midori and while it's quite lightweight it's terribly buggy
<B11> Hello
<Tots> Hiya guys, I need to get x11vnc to execute on startup pre-login. Where is the best place to write to and what params do I need to use to get it to play nicely? I'm using -forever and -usepw
<Tots> I've tried writing to rc.local, and made a script in /etc/init/ and even tried adding a line in etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Unit193> I use an upstart job myself.
<Tots> Doesn't upstart only work after you login?
<Unit193> Upstart is the init system.  Start it on the right task and you're good.
<Tots> how can I do this? I'm still a tad new to linux.
<Unit193> I use http://paste.openstack.org/show/mD8aXqdAUH1bKxQip8Bi myself, but it really should be fixed.
<Tots> why are you doing so much exporting of displays? Can't I just run x11vnc -usepw -forever and be solid? I've got something similar to that in my /etc/init
<Tots> www.pastebin.com/sPu4PVkT is what I've got a x11vnc.conf in my /etc/init
<akis> hi all. i need a little help. i tried to move from one user to another a directory containing other directories and i gave the command sudo mv /home/user/* /home/user_other/. the system doesnt gave me any error, the files are not any more in user but there not also in user_other. what happened?
<Tots> Do I need to have that run by something or is everything in that directory automatically handled?
<Unit193> Tots: You should check the log, but generally doesn't know what auth to use.
<gabkdlly> akis: What user are you using to look at user_other ?
<akis> i log in in user_other using the passw
<Tots> Unit193, where can I find the log?
<Tots> akis, so you'd enter the password of the user instead of a specific one?
<gabkdlly> akis: My guess is that all the files and folders that got moved retained their ownership by user, and are thus not viewable by user_other.  Although, they might belong to root now, I don't know.
<Tots> This should be easier. >.<
<akis> i can log in on both user and user_other. both are my accounts
<Unit193> Tots: Likely in /var/log/upstart/
<gabkdlly> akis: Are user and user_other distinct accounts on your machine ?  I don't think the operating system cares that you actually are the same person, or even that you have the same password.  Though I might be missing what you are trying to say.
<akis> when i was inside user i gave sudo mv /home/user/* /home/user_other/ and i saw that the system worked for some minutes because the files are some gb. after this operation no file is any more in /user but no file was move to /user_other. what happened?
<gabkdlly> akis: I fear we are talking past each other :(
<cfhowlett> akis, mv?  not cp?
<akis> mv
<akis> not cp
<Tots> In the log, it says: Home unset in -usepw mode
<Tots> That's it
<Tots> If it doesn't know which auth to use, how do I tell it that?
<Tots> And can you clarify what you mean by auth?
<Unit193> Tots: That specific error is because it doesn't know what password file you're looking for, use -passwdfile or one of the other options to fix that issue.
<akis> <cfhowlett>: any idea on what happened? are they those files somewhere else in the system?
<gabkdlly> akis: try: sudo ls /home/user_other/
<cfhowlett> akis, ^^^ that
<gabkdlly> akis: let me know what you see
<gabkdlly> akis: but don't paste it here !
<gabkdlly> akis: just describe it
<akis> nothing !!! empty
<cfhowlett> akis, sudo ls -a /home/user-other              will display hidden folders
<akis> yea ok but it doesnt althought there are in their place the hidden.
<akis> except hidden there is nothing else in this dir
<gabkdlly> akis: Are either of the folders in question encrypted ?
<akis> yep. both.
<Tots> Unit193, in my startup logs, it is saying "Permission Denied" on the script. Do I need to change perms somewhere?
<akis> actually both user accounts are encrypted
<cfhowlett> akis, o m g
<gabkdlly> akis:  Here are some things to be aware of when using encrypted home folders, in particular that the home folder of you users are not even mounted when each user is not logged in. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
 * GridCube facepalms
<akis> and what can i do know to fix it? i still have safe the files on a portable media, but i am worry about where are they on my system after i gave the command. are they somewhere on /home/user_other or maybe in root directory?
<Tots> Ok, I've got it even using -auth /mypath/.Xauthority, not it says XOpendisplay(":0") failed. since I told it to start with the system and it has appropriate rights, why is it doing this?
<akis> i repeat the same command as cp -r and worked!
<akis> i confirm that i repeated the same command as cp -r and worked. it is still musterious what happened with the first command mv.
 * cfhowlett will believe it after a reboot and test
<Tots> For Xubuntu's login screen, what should I use for the auth? /home/username/.Xauthority doesn't seem to do the trick
<Tots> i'm running xfce4 as part of xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> Tots, for lightdm?
<GridCube> if you mean the login manager, ubuntu uses lightdm, xubuntu is not different in this, and the configuration of lightdm is in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, there you can change some settings for the login greeter, i am pretty sure there are other setting for lightdm that are not in lightdm.conf tho, can't help you there
<Tots> oh ok, so it is lightdm. Thank you ^^
<ratnakumari> how to use gigolo for file sharing?
<xubuntu097> hello
<mattxtn> hi
<xubuntu097> I need some help
<xubuntu097> I broke my computer :(
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu097
<ubottu> xubuntu097: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu097> I bought a computer with Windows 8.1 pre installed
<xubuntu097> a ASUS computer
<mattxtn> It's def broke then.
<xubuntu097> I attempted to install Xubuntu 14.04 on it
<xubuntu097> I followed a you tube tutorial on how to do it
<xubuntu097> disable secure boot
<xubuntu097> and fast boot
<mattxtn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/364100/installing-xubuntu-alongside-with-uefi
<xubuntu097> I shrunk my data partition in windows so that I had a bunch of free space
<xubuntu097> went in and on that free space created a swap and /
<xubuntu097> install went very smoothly
<GridCube> mmhm
<xubuntu097> rebooted and now nothing loads at all
<xubuntu097> no windows boot loader nor grub
<GridCube> did you installed from an usb device?
<xubuntu097> it just keeps going to the bios
<xubuntu097> DVD
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> you are sure you enabled legacy boot?
<GridCube> can you press F8 or F11, what ever it is in your pc, to choose the boot device?
<xubuntu097> yes I can do that
<xubuntu097> when I do that it lists my hard drives and cd's and all that
<GridCube> mmhm, can you choose the device where you installed grub? and see if it boots?
<xubuntu097> I can use that
<xubuntu097> but when I do that, it just goes to the uefi again
<xubuntu097> what I am thinking about trying is putting in the windows 8 dvd and asking it to repair startup
<xubuntu097> just to see if I can get back to windows
<GridCube> sure
<GridCube> xubuntu097, can you boot to the install dvd?
<xubuntu097> yes I can
<xubuntu097> and live linux
<mattxtn> Wouldn't he be better off loading boot-repair from a livecd/usb after making sure legacy boot is on?
<xubuntu097> I am in the xubuntu live cd now
<GridCube> if so you can try the boot-repair software
<xubuntu097> what is that?
<mattxtn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> xubuntu097, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xubuntu097> ok
<xubuntu097> I will try that
<mattxtn> use option 2 since you're in the livecd
<GridCube> ^
<xubuntu097> ok, let me try that
<GridCube> xubuntu097, keep in mind all you are doing works over very sensitive areas of your computer, any change you do is under your own responsability, please read a lot before you choose to do something and never trust strangers on the internet at their first words
<GridCube> that being said, boot-repair should work, in my experience it has always done so.
<xubuntu097> GridCube: thanks
<xubuntu097> I am new to this uefi thing
<xubuntu097> seems like a joke
<GridCube> mmhm, to many of us it does
<mattxtn> big time
<xubuntu097> I have installed into BIOS many times
<xubuntu097> 0 problems
<xubuntu097> ever
<xubuntu097> I am going to have to try this when I get home from work
<xubuntu097> I do not physically have access to the machine atm
<xubuntu097> its sitting at home booted to the livecd
<GridCube> :)
<mattxtn> boot-repair will be there when you get home ;)
<xubuntu097> I have been using the livecd for awhile
<xubuntu097> I really love the xfce interface
<mattxtn> sometimes i want to hug it
<xubuntu097> it is so sheik
<xubuntu097> shiek
<xubuntu097> whichever is correct
<xubuntu097> :P
<mattxtn> i before e except... something something
<xubuntu097> haha, I always think of that
<xubuntu097> but then I cant remember then ending
<xubuntu097> I thought it was I before E except after C
<mattxtn> yeah that's it
<xubuntu097> mattxtn: speaking of hugging XFCE, here is a screenshot of my VM. Love it! http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-14-09-02-120333pm.php
<mattxtn> mine is pretty basic compared to that
<xubuntu097> I thought mine was basic :P
<mattxtn> http://i.imgur.com/0QBLlZ1.png
<xubuntu097> I guess its not THAT basic
<xubuntu097> hehe
<SKOPPIO> qualcuno italiano
<GridCube> !it | SKOPPIO
<ubottu> SKOPPIO: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SKOPPIO> salve
<GridCube> :)
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> what is the Menu Editor's package name?
<csenger41> it doeesn't start up
<slickymasterWork> !hi | csenger41 ~
<ubottu> csenger41 ~: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<slickymasterWork> !hi | csenger41
<ubottu> csenger41: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<slickymasterWork> stupid bot is sleeping
<csenger41> hm?
<brainwash> csenger41: menulibre
<csenger41> brainwash: thanks, updating now, gonna check it out afterwise
<Tots> can I have Xubuntu autologin?
<csenger41> Tots: AFAIK yes you can
<csenger41> you can turn off asking for password on startup
<mattxtn> settings - users - your user - click change on password - check do not ask
<csenger41> mattxtn: ^that
<Quantibility> Is there any way to throw clients and operations onto a USB ? basiclly i just wanna throw chromes memory operations on the usb
<Quantibility> chromes takes up alot of memory
<Quantibility> and maybe Jack as well
<Luyin> Quantibility: you could mount /tmp on USB, but I'm not sure this is an entirely good idea
<Quantibility> Luyin  is temp the files used by the system for all or most processes?
<Quantibility> tmp
<Luyin> Quantibility: /tmp is a directory which typically stores the temporary files of the system
<Quantibility> i have 32 gigs on a 3.0 usb on 2.0 connection...
<Quantibility> specificlly looked for one that maxes out 2.0
<Quantibility> why would it be a problem? perhaps an (if) statement to manage the non usb problem?
<Quantibility> Luyin
<Quantibility> so i would have to unmount the current tmp? and make a new one and mount it?
<Luyin> Quantibility: actually I'd rather try to figure out if you can setup chrome to a special temp location instead of mounting the system /tmp to a removable stick
<Quantibility> Luyin, its worth a shot on all levels, what im tyring to do is keep my main memory as low as possible and temp files fill shit up rediculously
<Quantibility> it be nice to see if Jack can have the same thing installed
<Quantibility> though i do have plenty... 8gigs ram.. but, hey i like trying diiferent things to see if i can get better perfromance
<Quantibility> Luyin
<Quantibility> i think tmp can have stuff writen to both can it not? and use USB solely untill its not there?
<Luyin> Quantibility: I don't think you'll have fun with this. since everything will write to your stick then (which had to be formatted properly first), 1. your write times will be horribly low 2. your stick will soon be crab. I don't recommend doing this.
<Luyin> Quantibility: and I won't give you support on this, I already regret mentioning this. better forget it
<Quantibility> Luyin yes, i know my stick would be crap in time.. and i take heed in your warning.
<Quantibility> why nooot :(
<Quantibility> i have a new one in the mail Lol
<Luyin> Quantibility: if you really wanna do this (and hereby I strongly recommend you'd drop the idea), see the infos on fstab and the mount command
<Luyin> don't forget backing up your system. you have been warned
<Quantibility> yeah been reading that.. i could make a script to control input output
<Quantibility> yeah i have two HD externals i can back up all types of shit on... 320 gigs of back up space.
<Quantibility> teach me to properly back up and well continue..
<csenger41> hello, what can I do with this error?
<csenger41> http://pastebin.com/wRbbVDJ6
<deshipu> csenger41: install back the python libraries on which sofware-center depends
<csenger41> where can I see the list of them?
<deshipu> apt-cache show software-center
<deshipu> but if you have it installed, they should be installed as well, unless you broke something pretty badly
<csenger41> well I tried removing and installing again, but didn't work
<deshipu> did you replace the system's python with some other version?
<csenger41> no I think not, just added some stuff
<csenger41> but upon installation, shouldn't it check those dependencies?
<deshipu> yes
<deshipu> that's why I said you must have something broken
<csenger41> ohh great
<csenger41> reinstalling then?
<deshipu> maybe someone else will have better ideas
<csenger41> reinstall xubuntu-desktop from Synaptics should help?
<deshipu> no, I don't think it will help
<csenger41> aww :(
<csenger41> well I'm downloading xubuntu again and I'll try not messing too much with it next time
<csenger41> thanks for the help, I guess I fcked up something really nice :D
<csenger41> bye
<akis>  hi all. i need a little help. i tried to move from one user to another a directory containing other directories and i gave the command sudo mv /home/user/* /home/user_other/. The system didnt return any error message, worked for a couple of minutes (because the whole size was about 5 gb). After the system returned to command prompt i checked if the files were moved and i realized that although  the files were not any more in /home/user (source
<akis> ) there were not also in /home/user_other. In your opinion  what happened and the files disappeared? Where are they or they just deleted? Is it possible to be transfered somewhere else (i.e. inside root file system)? I have to mention that as i had a copy of these files i returned for a second try and i gave this time cp -r /home/user/directory /home/user_other/ and the whole direcrory with all subdirectories copied succesfully. But still i am
<akis> wondering if i made any damage to my system or i sent those files with my first command somewhere else. Any idea?
<asb> I installed Xubuntu 14.04.1 -- updated software -- installed NVidia proprietary driver (331) and restarted -- now lightdm hangs (it doesn't show the login dialog)
<asb> Any one run into any issues after fresh install and updates?
<holstein> akis: i have no idea what happened, but, in the future, i would have a copy on *another* drive, since *all* drives fail.. having that proper backup will help with any issue you may have. i would then use rsync.. i like grsync.. i would expect to sort out permissions.. i would not move, but copy, since there is no benefit to move over copy
<akis> holstein, thank you for your answer. i just wondering if the whole directory was moved to my system file or somewhere else (who knows) and is getting space...
<holstein> akis: i would look around for the files, and use a recovery application if needed.. testdisk photorec... whatever
<akis> holstein: the files arent in my home. just the files i got after the cp -r. is there any possibility to be moved in the rest file system? i dont think so, but...
<akis> is there search tool to help me?
<holstein> akis: sure.. many "tools"..
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find
<holstein> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): File searching tool which is configurable via the command line. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (trusty), package size 67 kB, installed size 727 kB
<akis> can i use a live cd to search instead installing an application on my system?
<holstein> akis: nothing is preventing that
<holstein> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step is what i use for recovery
<akis> holstein: ok thank you very much for your useful advices. i will take a look on these.
<akis> holstein: i want also to report that i solve the problem we discussed here yersteday after i googled enough (i.e. slow internet) and  this worked fine for me : http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/disable-ipv6-if-your-internet-is.html. I am very huppy that i can enjoy fast internet on both FF and Midori and keep my newly clean install 14.04 without be obliged for a downgrade (because for me under 12.04 everything was fine).
<xubuntu097> has anyone setup enigmail before? I want to start signing my emails
<xubuntu097> looks pretty easy to do
<HedgeMage> xubuntu097: Yep, and I've taught it a couple of times.
<HedgeMage> xubuntu097: just ask if you need help (though be advised that I'm at work, thus disappearing on and off)
<xubuntu097> HedgeMage: what do you mean, you have taught it?
<HedgeMage> xubuntu097: I've run a few cryptoparties, and sometimes work sends me to teach people better security hygeine.
<HedgeMage> NBD
<xubuntu097> awesome!
<HedgeMage> :)
<xubuntu097> The only thing is, I think I have a key out there that I published a long time ago
<xubuntu097> is there a way to remove it?
<ObrienDave> just make a new key
<HedgeMage> Depends, do you have the secret key and passphrase, or a revocation certificate for it?
<HedgeMage> If not, you'll have to just let it be.
<xubuntu097> nope, I have none of that
<xubuntu097> I don't mind if it is out there
<xubuntu097> I just dont want people to get confused
<HedgeMage> This is why I don't make keys without expirations.  They eventually outmode even if I lose the passphrase. :)
<xubuntu097> maybe it did have an expiration
<xubuntu097> i forgot what the website was where you check for them
<xubuntu097> let me check
<HedgeMage> I wouldn't worry too much unless it was widely signed AND hasn't expired AND people are depending on keyservers to guess your key rather than getting at least an ID from you.
<xubuntu097> ok, cool
<xubuntu097> the only downside to it, is that there are not a lot of people that encrypt their mail
<xubuntu097> :(
<HedgeMage> There are in the right social circles. ;)
<HedgeMage> And, seeing you using it may inspire some of the people you know to learn.
<xubuntu097> how will they know that I do it, if I cant encrypt it to them?
<xubuntu097> Oh, I guess I can still sign them
<HedgeMage> You can still sign them.
<HedgeMage> Yep. :)
<xubuntu097> then hopefully I can keep my crappy government out of my emails
<HedgeMage> :)
<xubuntu097> HedgeMage: do you have any issues using enigmail accross different physical machines?
<HedgeMage> xubuntu097: No.  I've got it running on four machines using two keys without issue.
<xubuntu097> so you just export the private key to the other machines?
<HedgeMage> Yes, though I'm careful about my work private key only being on work machines, and my personal private key only being on personal machines.
<xubuntu097> is that stored in an encrypted file, or is it plain text?
<HedgeMage> While you *can* make a passphraseless private key, doing so is stupid outside certain server applications.  Normally, your private key is encrypted with a passphrase you select.
<xubuntu097> ok, just wanted to make sure it was not stored in plain text. That would be very unintelligent
<HedgeMage> It would.
<xubuntu097> I have a very basic question, and it speaks to my ignorance on this particular subject. But, can you flash a UEFI motherboard and just install BIOS?
<ObrienDave> probably not
<HedgeMage> In theory, you could if you had access to a BIOS image suited to the board, however...the likelihood of that being the case is near-nil.
<xubuntu097> the windows 8 computer that I got has really caused all sorts of problems
<xubuntu097> I cant stand UEFI
<xubuntu880> i installed 14.04, but now my screen is flickering. i have a toshiba sattilite with an ati graphics card please help. Thanks!
<deshipu> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xubuntu880> hope it works! thanks!
<xubuntu880> . flickering problem re: the drivers won't work. i am using an x1200 series graphics card. Any modded drivers for linux
<xubuntu880> . flickering problem re: the drivers won't work. i am using an x1200 series graphics card. Any modded drivers for linux? Anyone?
<xubuntu880> . flickering problem re: the drivers won't work. i am using an x1200 series graphics card. Any modded drivers for linux? Anyone?  Help!
<Hedgework> xubuntu880: quit being an asshole.
<Hedgework> xubuntu880: Spam is not welcome here.
<xubuntu097> that was interesting
<knome> Hedgework, for what it's worth, there are nicer ways to put that, please consider that with the fact that this channel is supposed to be family-friendly.
<xubuntu097> Does anyone know if the Chromium project has google embedded tracking stuff in it?
<mattxtn> this may help xubuntu097: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<xubuntu097> mattxtn: that is nice. But unless I missed something, that does not talk about the reporting of usage to Google. I guess I don't know what "User Metrics" are
<mattxtn> https://github.com/nylira/prism-break/issues/169
<mattxtn> DeviceMetricsReportingEnabled
<mattxtn> Enable metrics reporting
<mattxtn> Data type:
<mattxtn>     Boolean
<mattxtn> Supported on:
<mattxtn>         Chromium OS (Chromium OS) since version 14
<mattxtn> Supported features:
<mattxtn>     Dynamic Policy Refresh: Yes
<mattxtn> Description:
<mattxtn>     Controls whether usage metrics are reported back to Google. If set to true, Chromium OS will report usage metrics. If not configured or set to false, metrics reporting will be disabled.
<mattxtn> ouch sorry for massive paste
<xubuntu097> ah, it does do some reporting
<xubuntu097> also, this was interesting - http://i.imgur.com/61bSoGs.png
<mattxtn> agreed
<xubuntu097> anyone know any good linux games like risk or diplomacy?
<xubuntu097> I have been in the mood for a good strategy game for awhile
<holstein> !info domination
<ubottu> Package domination does not exist in trusty
<mattxtn> !fail
<mattxtn> :)
<holstein> !info luxdelux
<ubottu> Package luxdelux does not exist in trusty
<Unit193> holstein: Yeah, that first one is a fairly good risk version.
<holstein> !info ksirk
<ubottu> ksirk (source: ksirk): Risk strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3039 kB, installed size 6816 kB
<holstein> i *knew* we had one in the default repos :)
<knome> risk-like? roll a die per person, biggest roll wins. reroll ties.
<xubuntu097> I don't care that much
<xubuntu097> I just want to do some world wide strategy against other players
<xubuntu097> form armies
<xubuntu097> secure countries
<holstein> xubuntu097: try the ones mentioned above ^
<knome> "strategy"? :)
<mattxtn> mines?
<xubuntu097> did I misspell it or something?
<xubuntu097> my brain is fried today
<knome> sorry... the irony must have lost in transmission. i don't think risk has any more strategy than a dieroll.
<xubuntu097> oh
<xubuntu097> It does have some
<xubuntu097> where to place your armies
<xubuntu097> how far to proceed
<xubuntu097> where to defend
<knome> that's not the scope of this channel anyway ;)
<xubuntu097> ultimately it is possible for one guy to defeat loads of guys
<xubuntu097> but thats possible in real life as well
<xubuntu097> :P
<ObrienDave> try AAA http://triplea.sourceforge.net/mywiki
<xubuntu097> woow! ObrienDave
<xubuntu097> that looks the best so far!
<ObrienDave> it's actually fun to play, many different "boards" available
#xubuntu 2014-09-04
<ner0x> Each time I log on my shortcuts Alt+{F1,F2,F3,F4} no longer work. It's typically when I press Alt+F2.
<ner0x> I think they might be conflicting with a system or default keyboard shortcut. Any ideas?
<holstein> ner0x: i actually "lost" those with a graphics driver
<holstein> ner0x: i would try a different keyboard. try the current keyboard with a live CD
<ner0x> Hm... I don't have a different keyboard.
<holstein> ner0x: tty's are "control+alt+x_
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<ner0x> When you say keyboard, do you mean physical or setting?
<holstein> ner0x: i would take the actual keyboard and test it with a live CD.. if it seems "normal" with a live CD, i would assume the keyboard is not faulty
<ner0x> holstein: I know the physical keyboard works just fine; it's a settings issue.
<ner0x> holstein: I just have to reset them each time I login. They work until I logout after that.
<holstein> ner0x: you can check your user config by using the guest account, or another user.. then, you can just remove whatever config is "bad" in your users /home
<holstein> ner0x: ok.. then, you just need to start over
<holstein> ner0x: you have a setting you make that is not perstent? and you want to know how to make it persitent? what setting?
<ner0x> holstein: Let me start from the beginning.
<ner0x> holstein: On a new install I always set Alt+F{1..4} to switch my desktops. It works well on my laptop for some reason my desktop anytime I log in the settings are lost and I must reset them. Alt+F1 works, then Alt+F2 works then the settings disappear. Causing me to go into the keyboard shortcut settings and reset the quick keys. It works uninterrupted after that.
<holstein> ner0x: laptop is running something other than xfce?
<holstein> sounds like you are setting something the window manager is setting back at login.. i would look for another way to set the keyboard shortcuts..
<ner0x> holstein: No, same exactly version of xubuntu and xfce.
<holstein> ner0x: well, *something* is different, and i think identifying that will help
<ner0x> I do plan on viewing the settings I just figured I'd see if this was a well known/common problem. I'll boot the laptop now.
<ner0x> holstein: Thank you!
<ner0x> holstein++ # Don't know if they do that here.
<xubuntu022> I just installed Xubuntu and it appears that my networking is a bit wonky
<xubuntu022> i am getting random timeouts when trying to update
<xubuntu022> or hit web pages
<xubuntu022> has anyone seen that before?
<holstein> xubuntu022: sure
<holstein> xubuntu022: i have seen that with wifi hardware that doesnt support linux well.. i have seen that with misconfigured networking equipment
<holstein> what would i do? wire up, if i were on wifi, and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xubuntu022> ok
<xubuntu022> I am on a wire
<xubuntu022> maybe its a dns issue
<xubuntu022> whats the command to list dns servers
<xubuntu022> its not listed in ifconfig
<monkeynaut> how do i view my display color depth?   i'm trying to stick with the mesa drivers instead of installing fglrx, but when I do it seems like my display is set to a lower color depth.  some wallpapers don't look as smooth, etc
<Unit193> xdpyinfo | grep root
<monkeynaut> Unit193: thanks!   24 planes, that's 24 bit, right?
<Unit193> Aye/
<monkeynaut> is that basically the best i'm going to get?
<xubuntu022> is it normal for my dns server to be 127.0.0.1#53
<xubuntu022> I know that is the loopback and 53 is the port DNS uses
<xubuntu022> but should it not be listing my external dns server?
<Unit193> Not if you're using resolvconf.
<Unit193> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<xubuntu022> ok, thanks
<xubuntu022> I am just having some intermittent network issues
<xubuntu022> and I am trying to rule out dns
<xubuntu022> random timeouts when trying to update and webpages and whatnot
<Unit193> You can set the DNS in network manager.
<Unit193> Mmmm.
<xubuntu022> do you guys have recommendations for dns servers?
<Unit193> I use my own, but you can use an OpenNIC one or Google's DNS.
<xubuntu022> I don't know anything about openic
<xubuntu022> I will check them out
<xubuntu022> thanks
<Quantibility> so im looking to do something that is not recommended
<ObrienDave> glwt
<Quantibility> i wanna remind everyone here that it is my choice to screw up my computer any way i please. and i just can't get the hang on the documention in the man files
<holstein> Quantibility: ?
<ObrienDave> about what?
<Quantibility> eh gimme a sec to fromulate my train a  thought.
<holstein> Quantibility: consider just backing up your machine properly.. either imaging, or mirroring.. or, play-around/experiement in VM or with a live CD
<Quantibility> yes absolutely but im suck on that too.
<holstein> Quantibility: suck? you mean, you are "stuck" ? on what, exactly?
<Quantibility> i want to back up yes but i need some advice on what to use, i wanna back up my user and installed programs i could care less about linux its self if that makes sense?
<holstein> Quantibility: why "installed programs" ?
<holstein> Quantibility: the programs you have installed run on linux, if you have them installed into linux.. you cant just "lift" them out and expect them to run elsewhere..
<Quantibility> holstein i get that. i don't as a matter of fact,
<holstein> Quantibility: an image would keep just that.. an *entire* image of your installed OS.. apps, data, everything.. think "snapshot"
<holstein> otherwise, just take the data you want to keep, and put it on another drive or 2.. since *all* hard drives fail
<Quantibility> yeah the close your eyes for 5 to 10 mins and open them for a second and close them... that was  a fun experiment which at the time i learned as flash purple. yes i know what a image is, and i guess that was i want to do. what program would be perfect to transfer to external hardrive
<e87hd> I actually just use a script that runs every so often that copies my data to an external location
<holstein> Quantibility: "perfect" is a matter of opinion and use case.. *any* file manager can move filse
<holstein> files*
<holstein> Quantibility: i suggest, try the one in the operating system you are using.. if that doesnt work, read about rsync.. there is a handy GUI for it..
<holstein> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (trusty), package size 151 kB, installed size 661 kB
<Quantibility> <--- still slightly stuck in the windows universe... need input on being able to know how to do what you guys are saying. just copy home folder to <said disk> ?
<e87hd> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.0-2ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 266 kB, installed size 631 kB
<holstein> Quantibility: what did you do in windows?
<Quantibility> used a fucking button that said backup.
<holstein> Quantibility: did you image? or just use the file manger to copy data to another location?
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<holstein> Quantibility: there is a "button" in the GUI of main ubuntu.. ships with it..
<holstein> i think, personally, it makes more sense to just not break the system.. maybe just take it easy for a while and setup a VM to experiement.. use a live CD
<holstein> learn a method that works for you to backup your important files, and go from there
<MrDave> Is anyone else still getting the situation where you can't wake up the machine?  It is a fresh install of 14.04.1 on a VM machine and the change notes appear to indicate that this problem was resolved.
<holstein> MrDave: i can say, on metal, im good
<MrDave> Is there any logging that I can turn on to try to trace the cause?
<Quantibility> im trying to learn the methods to appease my method of madness, i guess, for some stupid reason, i want to make a stable usb "cache" like system to smilar to speed boost on windows..
<holstein> you cant wake the virtual  machine.., correct?
<holstein> Quantibility: make what you like.. you wont need that "USB" here, though
<MrDave> correct.  The machine seems to go into screen saver and then clicking does not bring it back to life.
<holstein> Quantibility: AFAIK, that usb is similar to the swap file
<MrDave> black screen.
<holstein> MrDave: TBH, i have *never* tried to sleep a virtual machine ;)
<MrDave> clicking or any key presses does not bring it back up....have to reset(reboot it)
<holstein> MrDave: i always just suspend them in the virtualization software
<MrDave> I did not change any setting whatsoever....I was working on my host and then came back to the guest (xubuntu) and it doesn't come back up...
<MrDave> I was not suspending and bring it back up from suspense...Just not working on it for a while.  12.04 didn't have this prob.
<Quantibility> true, i don't.  linux is fantastic on this issue, however i do see some programs, like chrome, and jack could use help with the hefty memory it can aquire.. something that can bare that load for a little while to ease the system on other things.
<holstein> MrDave: i typically disable any suspending or screen sleeping in the guests.. im not saying thats the issue.. im just saying, maybe that will help you with your guest
<holstein> Quantibility: you can make a USB stick with as large of a swap as you like.. i suggest not doing so
<MrDave> do you know if xubuntu still has the old and new screen savers?  (Just want to make sure to uninstall and disable them both)
<holstein> Quantibility: i would relax the JACK settings.. dont expect such low latency from internal audio devices.. try another browser, or let the maintainers of chrome know you are having issues with its memory usage
<Quantibility> windows can do it but it not suggested on linux, am i to assume there's a power issue on read writes? i never said  i just wanted to swap things.. but i don't understand why its not a "recomended" process.
<holstein> Quantibility: its not *necessary* in linux
<holstein> Quantibility: if you want to do it, do it.. thats why its not suggested
<e87hd> holstein, getting double teamed. nice work man! If I see anything I can help with I will jump in and help answer as well :)
<holstein> e87hd: cheers..
<Quantibility> i agree with you holstein, it is not necessary you have no argument from me there..
<e87hd> if the backup thing is still being discussed
<Quantibility> yes
<e87hd> I would (I do) create a small bash script that rsyncs all the data I want to backup to a secure location
<e87hd> then if my stuff breaks (it hasent) I can just reload and copy it back
<Quantibility> ok, please my i have the rights to your script to use?
<holstein> and, grsync is a nice GUI tool that helps one learn. but, i think Quantibility is looking for a "button"
<holstein> Quantibility: the script can point to locations that are not for your system..
<Quantibility> holstein, its the perverbial button
<e87hd> mine would not really help you
<Quantibility> no need to patronize me :/
<holstein> Quantibility: there are *many* such scripts freely available
<e87hd> since I am backing up stuff that is important to me
<e87hd> you wont have the same folder structure on your machine
<e87hd> does that make sense?
<holstein> Quantibility: i assure you, i am not intending to patronize anyone.. only volunteering
<e87hd> for example
<e87hd> if I have a folder name clown
<e87hd> and it lives in /etc/clown
<e87hd> i would rsync that
<e87hd> but chances are, you dont have that
<e87hd> so the script would fail
<Quantibility> e87hd i have understanding of folder structures and such im trying to program myself im just really having a hard time understaning the options in the man files
<holstein> Quantibility: in what specific man file for what?
<e87hd> Quantibility, ah! That helps me understand what you are looking for
<e87hd> hold on a moment
<holstein> Quantibility: the tools listed above are basically using rsync on the backend, and have a "button" for you to press
<holstein> !backup | Quantibility
<ubottu> Quantibility: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<e87hd> pull down the grsync
<e87hd> package like holstein is saying
<e87hd> it has a GUI that will help you set it up so you dont have to read the man pages or do command line
<e87hd> that should get you going
<Quantibility> Holstein, the process of reading the man files is explained perfectly yes, but the way the structured is layed out viewing the material in how the santax is prcocessed. it be nice to get a whole "example" in real use format.
<e87hd> I have not used it, but I presume it is pretty straight forward
<holstein> Quantibility: if you have a question about the syntax in *anything*, state the syntax and ask a question.. a volunteer may be able to help you
<holstein> Quantibility: there are *many* examples in real use format available.. and you can generate them with the tool suggested.. grsync
<e87hd> Quantibility, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grsync
<e87hd> take a look at that
<e87hd> it has a picture
<e87hd> might help you understand a bit more
<holstein> its handy.. "dry-run" options..
<Quantibility> ah cool e87hd.. thanks. wicked neat.
<e87hd> holstein, I had no idea there was a gui, thats neato :P
<Quantibility> holstein im fickle in my programming help seeking. most people don't have time to give me a five minute explanation of the code they give me.
<holstein> Quantibility: we are not talking about programming ;)
<Quantibility> so i try to hunt the answer my self in most the of the man files, get lost, get frustrated wanna kill the world and i need a blunt.
<holstein> Quantibility: im saying, if you are looking at a man page, and have a question, ask..
<Quantibility> yes i know
<Quantibility> holstein i suppose theres a !drugs command?
<holstein> i agree the man pages can be challenging to parse..
<Quantibility> thank you.
<holstein> Quantibility: please dont do that here.. use the #xubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Quantibility> Holstein, i was just saying that you should add that command since you quick to "parse" them, and don't get me wrong i have mad respect to the wicked intelligent people but please don't belittle my sense of reality.. i do know that i am not allowed, im sorry in advance, but allow me to be me? im not going to cause "drama" i promise, but i don't function well being militarized to restrict my thought.. i promise i will try to be
<Quantibility>  a good boy and all but i won't push after my little fits of whining ok?
<holstein> Quantibility: im not attacking or belittling anyone, friend.. if you have a question about a man page.. feel free and ask
<Quantibility> thanks.
<Quantibility> yes man those man files can get give a good pace in programming a good train wreck
<Quantibility> very frustrating.
<holstein> Quantibility: sure.. just ask questions about them if you need help, otherwise, use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel to vent frustrations..
<Quantibility> whats the oder to comple? .configure .make .makeInstall
<holstein> Quantibility: i dont.. i just use the packages in the repos.. you really shouldnt need to compile anything.. what are you compiling? and why?
<Quantibility> Grsync for backup
<holstein> Quantibility: its in the repos
<Quantibility> i downloaded the gz
<holstein> Quantibility: sure. you dont do it that way.. no need
<Quantibility> old fashioned way though eh?
<holstein> Quantibility: you can use the software center, or whatever package manager you like.. or the terminal.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install grsync
<holstein> Quantibility: its not really about that.. its about support.. if you want to build something from source like that, the source creators/maintainers will provide documentation on how to install and use the software.. otherwise, if you want to use xubuntu, just use the provided/supported packages
<Quantibility> yeah i get it, maintain continuity.
<holstein> Quantibility: there really is no benifit for you to install grsync from source like that.. its only adding frustration and taking you out of the support community
<holstein> Quantibility: please check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<e87hd> now now holstein compiling from source can be fun :)
<holstein> Quantibility: what is "Most" like an .exe would be a .deb package, basicallly
<holstein> e87hd: sure.. go for it
<ObrienDave> e87hd, as much fun as getting teeth pulled ;P
<holstein> e87hd: its just that you end up with a package thats not supported here.
<Quantibility> holstein yeah it can be fun...
<holstein> e87hd: if you want to take on supporting Quantibility , you can PM and go for it
<Quantibility> nothing like putting together a program that shouldn't run but run anyway lol
<holstein> Quantibility: im not commenting on any level of "fun"-ness
<holstein> Quantibility: im talking about support for you as a new linux user.. period.. there is no benefit to building that package from source..
<e87hd> agreed
<Quantibility> Is it safe to say that e87hd loves and hates surprises like me?
<holstein> Quantibility: if there were a newer version with newer functionality that you needed, i would be happy do discusee the benefits.. there are none for that package
<Quantibility> holstein understood and noted.
<e87hd> not really, I just learn by breaking things, generally
<Quantibility> same here
<e87hd> before I started down the path I did, certifications and schooling and stuff
<e87hd> I just broke all my windows and linux machines
<e87hd> learned a lot more from that than most of my schooling
<holstein> i just test with live CD's are much as possible.. the changes are not persitent.. a live USB or VM, and you can save snapshots.. you can break the machine and easily revert
<e87hd> yep, virtualbox is your friend :)
<holstein> the sure way to fail is, setup *any* new operating system, start playing around on it, and have that be the only machine you have up and running
<e87hd> hehe, been there done that
<e87hd> before I had a smart phone for a backup google session
<e87hd> tee hee hee
<holstein> if you plan for total failure, and try and remove frustration from the equation, you can learn from those scenarios where you break things and learn to repair
<e87hd> I do have a question, for some reason *sometimes* when my screen auto locks after I have been afk for awhile, it does not redraw the window correctly. If I enter my password and hit enter, it logs right in and draws the windows right. But sometimes its just garbled text
<e87hd> have you seen that before?
<holstein> e87hd: i have.. with some odd graphics drivers.. via chips.. what is your graphics hardware/driver?
<holstein> i have seen similar with nvidia..
<e87hd> http://pastebin.com/L1dRKBLJ
<e87hd> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti] (rev a1)
<holstein> yeah.. i would try another nvidia driver if you can... i dont know about that specific hardware first hand, but thats my vote. nvidia driver
<holstein> e87hd: are you using the proprietary driver?
<e87hd> thats a good question
<e87hd> I do not believe so
<holstein> e87hd: should see it in "lspci -v"
<e87hd> I did not do anything special for it, I just used it however it came up
<holstein> e87hd: i mean, you can install the proprietary one and have a total different problem.. but its worth a try...
<e87hd> http://pastebin.com/XdVAX1JJ
<holstein> e87hd: yup.. .nouveau is the open driver.. works well here with all my chips.. but, didnt always
<e87hd> ok, I will head over to nvidia and pull down a proprietary one. Hopefully they already have a .deb. I wouldint want to have to compile anything :P
<holstein> e87hd: they dont.. but, its in the repos
<e87hd> ah, ok. Let me check the software centre
<holstein> e87hd: you can try the one in the repos... there is also a ppa from xorg edgers that has typically as fresh as anything you would build from nvidia
<holstein> e87hd: on the "software soures" GUI, you should see a tab for proprietary or extra drivers
<e87hd> ok
<e87hd> searching...searching...searching....
<e87hd> there it is
<holstein> e87hd: id make a note of the package name, just in case you need to remove it manually in a pinch
<e87hd> good idea
<e87hd> alright I will give that a go
<Quantibility> e87hd, so what would be the most important folder to back up? home? or what? / root?
<e87hd> depends on what you want to save Quantibility
<holstein> Quantibility: "important" is a matter of use case..
<e87hd> if its documents and things, then just /home is probably fine
<holstein> Quantibility: the /home directory has hidden directories in it that applications store settings in
<e87hd> however, if you have custom configs that you built for certain packages, then you might want to back that up to
<e87hd> like fail2ban settings or something
<Quantibility> home, root, and sys?
<e87hd> dont think you are running that though
<holstein> Quantibility: if you backup .mozzila, and reinstall your OS and install firefox, and put that backup of .mozzila back, then firefox will basically pick back up from there
<holstein> Quantibility: why root? why sys?
<Quantibility> home should be satisfacory then?
<holstein> Quantibility: /home has your data, and the configs for the applications for your user.. the other things are freely available to you to download anytime
<holstein> Quantibility: "satisfactory" is also a matter of opinion..
<e87hd> I would start with /home
<holstein> Quantibility: what i do is, i backup what i need.. if i need my data, i grab that.. if i need configs for applications from /home, i grab them
<e87hd> if you dont know what else you need
<e87hd> then that should be all you need :P
<holstein> i sync *anything* that is just in one location that i *must* have.. since all hard drives fail
<e87hd> time for bed and stuff
<e87hd> have a good night
<akis> hi all. does anyone knows why on 14.04 software updater reminder doesn't show an icon on 'notification area'? is there any way to fix that working like on 12.04?
<holstein> akis: how did it work in 12.04?
<Quantibility> i guess home folder was all i needed, its been 15 mins and still going
<akis> holstein: on 12.04 every time there was an available update there was: 1) a pop-up notification & 2) there was an 'orange star' on notification area. if user clicked on this 'orange star' could access software updater and run updates. now it just open a new application window and thw running application can be shown in panel as a window panel. nothing more.
<holstein> Quantibility: i would test a few smaller locations.. and make sure i understand how grsync works before working on my home partition like that
<holstein> akis: thats all im aware of
<holstein> akis: i use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" manually, and disable *all* pop-ups
<Quantibility> i have a android SDK with all of the avaiable libraries.
<holstein> akis: i see that you "fixed" the issue with your ipv6 support.. feel free and file a wishlist bug for the updater.. im out for the night.. you can always ask in #ubuntu and see whats going on with the updater up there
<holstein> Quantibility: good luck.. a test on smaller less "important" data is what i suggest.. cheers
<akis> holstein: manual search for update is an option, but i am wondering how it can be fixed the auto-update reminder in 14.04 like was on 12.04. i dont think that it couldn't be fixed it. yea...i fixed my 'slow internet'. many thanks to other users they have the same problem and they have already fixed it.
<holstein> akis: no, it cant be "fixed" since its not broken.. its just changed.. as i said, feel free and file a wishlist bug
<brigitte> 14.04, x-Oberflaeche reparieren nach  misslungener libreoffice calc Installation
<akis> holstein: fixed or changed the result is the same for me. i have a fast internet browsing !
<akis> i am asking again i problem i faced yesterday i case that someone expert can help me. Yesterday i tried to move from one user account to another , a directory containing other directories and i gave the command sudo mv /home/user/* /home/user_other/ . The system didnt return any error message, worked for a couple of minutes (because the whole directory's size was about 5 gb). After the system returned to command prompt i checked if the files we
<akis> re moved to destination user account and i realized that although  the files were not any more in /home/user (source account) there were not also in /home/user_other (destination account). In your opinion  what happened and the files disappeared? Are they still lived somewhere on my disk or they just deleted? Or maybe they changed their names? Is it possible to be transfered somewhere else (i.e. inside root file system)? I have to mention that
<akis> as i had a copy of these files i returned for a second try and i gave this time cp -r /home/user/directory /home/user_other/ and the whole directory with all subdirectories copied succesfully. But still i am
<akis> wondering if i made any damage to my system or i sent those files with my first command somewhere else. Any idea? I read that mv command can also rename files. Is it possible that my files are renamed and still live in /home (source directory) with new names?
<brigitte> zeileneingabetextorientiert geht noch.
<brigitte> Bin totalanfaengerin. wie repariere ich die x-Oberflaeche?
<akis> is there anyway to change on regional setting 12h to 24h?
<Infant> hello. how to change this anoying nonsence when new thunar tabs open prev tab location but not the home folder ~/ ?
<akis> does anyone know where in /root live printer's drivers? does anyone know if  deletion of printer deletes printer's driver?
<akis>  hi all. how is this explained? http://imgur.com/Nhweqih,djpdhgf . the whole used size of disk is 38GB and /home alone is 41 ! what happens here?
<baizon> akis: install baobab and check what takes so much space
<baizon> akis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Baobab
<wachin> Hi, please do you can help me. I use compiz on XFCE session, but in nautilus when I open a file, this some times not maximize
<wachin> sorry was my mistake, I fix
<zleap> hi
<zleap> is it possible to add remote desktop login to the xubuntu 14.04 login screen ?
<zleap> i am trying to google this,  i can use remmina to login to my raspberry pi remotely
<holstein> zleap: not that im aware of.. there are some thin client aimed distros that used to do something like that, but remmina is what i would use
<zleap> ok
<zleap> thus was possible with ubuntu i think
<zleap> ok no problem
<holstein> zleap: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<zleap> i know
<zleap> but uses a different login manager
<holstein> zleap: so, take a step back, realize that its actually *not* the "xubuntu 14.04 login screen", and that you can use the greeter ubuntu uses, or read about how to edit lightdm yourself.. or use a completely different login manager
<holstein> zleap: actually, AFAIK, they are the same.. just configured differently
<zleap> ah ok
<zleap> lightdm
<zleap> i will go and find the info on that,  thanks
<zleap> brb
<nivyan> Hi! Would it be possible for someone to help me regarding a login problem I have with xubuntu?
<holstein> nivyan: just ask.. a volunteer may be able to assist
<nivyan> Cool; It's kinda simple really. Today I updated everything and after the update, whenever I try and login I immedieately get logged out again.
<holstein> nivyan: i bet that what is happening is more like this.. you login, and your desktop session crashes
<holstein> nivyan: you could have ppa's added, or something else that is "breaking" your desktop session.. i would test with the guest account, and see if all is "normal"
<GridCube> nivyan, login into the guest account, open a terminal and type >> sudo thunar << go to your /home/user/ directory, press ctrl-h to show hidden files, delete the files named .Xauthority and .ICEauthority, log off the guest account and relog using the standard account
<holstein> ^^ is what i suggest as well, nivyan
<nivyan> gimme a sec
<nivyan> OMFG THAT'S FUCKING MAGIC
<nivyan> I've been googling this for like 5 hours
<nivyan> Thanks a million
<GridCube> even if you know how something is done, that doesn't make it less magical
<nivyan> haha :D
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> though, im glad you got it sorted :)
<nivyan> I got another one for you magicians then; whenever I boot i get lots of 'system program problem detected' pop-ups, but it's never seemed to cause a problem (that I'm aware of) is there a way I can log the errors and pastebin them, so they can be looked at?
<nivyan> (boot, as in after login)
<holstein> nivyan: have you added PPA's?
<holstein> nivyan: i usually try and isolate the users config and see if the issues are in there..
<GridCube> nivyan, have you updated to 14.04.1?
<nivyan> Probably
<nivyan> Probably --> Holstein
<nivyan> I updated today, I might have updated to 14.04.1 without knowing
<GridCube> nivyan, lsb_release -a should tell you
<nivyan> I've updated to 14.04.1
<nivyan> :D
<holstein> nivyan: i would look and see if i have any sources that could be causing the issue.. i would try and isolate my user config.. i would see that i have all updates applied.. etc
<nivyan> Is it possible to initiate a log from login and see what's causing errors?
<nivyan> and I'll check immediately
<holstein> nivyan: im sure there is.. you can also try #ubuntu channel for that.. i personally just try and isolate, since im not a "Read a log and parse error" type of user
<nivyan> I agree with that viewpoint; I've just reached a state of frustration where I'm up for anything that works
<GridCube> nivyan, if you choose to report it it will show you what it is
<GridCube> but i think i know what your issue is
<GridCube> and if its what i think it is, the report will simply fail
<nivyan> What should I do ?
<GridCube> nothing really, if im not mistaken is a problem with a report that was not properly sent, or something like that, and it just fails each time, its not really bothering you except for the clicking to "no" each time, at least that is in my case
<nivyan> holstein; I've checked and I got a few PPA' that i'm sure about - can I just remove them, or will that cause... problems?
<nivyan> that i'm not so sure about*
<GridCube> it depends on your use of those ppas
<nivyan> that's the thing; there are a few I don't know where come from - then there is like dropbox which I know for certain I need
<holstein> nivyan: im not saying that is the problem, just that its plausible
<nivyan> I know, I'm just trying to understand what could cause the problem
<holstein> nivyan: if i had a problematic system like that, i would read the error messages at boot, and search each one.. or, i would ask the reporter not to report any more, and just use the system, if the errors are just "messages"
<holstein> nivyan: any 3rd party unsupported package from those ppa's could be the problem
<nivyan> roger - brb one sec
<courtneychi> Thanks!  Not sure how to use IRC.  Just downloaded and saved broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2 to get my wireless going.  What is my next step?
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | courtneychi
<nivyan> Can I safely assume that Java and 'prominent' software like Wine are 'safe' ?
<ubottu> courtneychi: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> nivyan: "Safe" is usually a matter of opinion and use case
<nivyan> that's what I was thinking
<holstein> nivyan: plus, "safe" is not what you are dealling with.. what errors specifically are you seeing? if they are just messages, i would just report, and move on
<nivyan> holstein; thing is that even if I report them - they're there every single time I boot and I'm worried my own system is whats causing them
<GridCube> nivyan, did they appeared when you logged in as guest?
<nivyan> ...
<nivyan> let me chekc, just realized I should've checked
<nivyan> GridCube: they do not
<holstein> nivyan: then, they are issues with your user config.. *not* with ubuntu/xubuntu..
<GridCube> then delete your ~/.config/xfce4 folder, that should reset your configs to default, and, in theory, get rid of this
<nivyan> awesome! gimme a sec
<holstein> ^^ thats what i would try.. you can even just move it out of the way
<GridCube> nivyan, also never blindfully trust a stranger on the internet
<nivyan> It's ubuntu, at least I know how to reinstall if all else fails :P
<holstein> not even here.. feel free and research the commands.. though, you can trust GridCube :)
<nivyan> if I use rm, it denies me the abiliy to delete because its a directory?
<holstein> nivyan: you can just do it like before.. with the control+h parameter in the file manager.. you can just rename it if you are "neverous" removing
<drc> nivyan: Just rename it
<drc> also man rm :)
<nivyan> well, that was much easier than using terminal
<nivyan> then just relog?
<holstein> nivyan: when you logout and backin, the user will be using the newer default configs generated.. and thus, potentially dealing wiht the "errors"
<nivyan> one step closer; I had 1 error in the center that's not gone. But I still got quite a few (for some reason) located at top-left corner
<nivyan> 8 of them :P
<GridCube> nivyan, technically, just technically, you can remove the whole .config folder
<GridCube> it will all of it respawn
<nivyan> ...that's technically what I did :P
<GridCube> you will lose all your configs and settings
<nivyan> I know, I don't mind
<GridCube> there are many other folders on your ~/ you can mess with
<GridCube> you can always create a new user P:
<nivyan> you're right; I'll just create another user actually :P - thanks a million for your help GridCube & holstein - you've saved at least 2-3 days of googling for me
<holstein> nivyan: if things are "Normal" In the new user, you can assume the issue is in the users /home.. you can always clear out all the .hidden files
<holstein> i'll just move them out of the way, and test.. them, put back the application specific ones i need/want
<nivyan> ah that makes sense; I'll try that before adding a user
<nivyan> thanks a million, I'll return when I'm out of hope again :D - thanks again
<Quantibility> ok, i give up ln this theme configuration crap... anyone understand it? <goes googling>
<xubuntu770> how do I put the network icon on the menu at the top again? I removed it and cant get it back
<mattxtn> panel prefs - items - indicator plugin
<xubuntu770> that did it, thanks!
<xubuntu653> anyone from italy?
<xubuntu653> join #italia
<xubuntu325> hey
<Unit193> Perhaps you are looking for #ubuntu-it?
<xubuntu325> yeah thanx
<kgb> For God's sake, having trouble finding HOW to remove teh "X" from tabs in Terminal.. Any help, plz?!??
<mattxtn> so the fix for the black screen on unlock didn't work for me
<mattxtn> fix i'm referring to: http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/
<mattxtn> brb testing
<mattxtn> argh
<mattxtn> finally fixed the black screen issue
<ObrienDave> how?
<mattxtn> followed posts 7 and 16 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1357090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357090 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen on resume in Xubuntu 14.04.1" [High,Confirmed]
<mattxtn> for some reason it worked for me
<ObrienDave> ah, the old sticky toggle trick. will have to remember that. thanks
#xubuntu 2014-09-05
<james0r> bought a nvidia geforce 210 card, installed the newest proprietary drivers and although everything runs pretty well the glmark2 rating is a lot lower than what i get if i run it with my integrated intel video.
<TruKr> Is there anyone here?
<ObrienDave> nope
<TruKr> Oh,OK
<ObrienDave> greetings & welcome
<TruKr> :)
<TruKr> I am, well, a noob I guess, I just installed this yesterday, well just because.  I tried to install catlist for my amd gpu, but it says I need to be superuser?
<TruKr> I found something about it, in terminal window I can get it to show root, but on the desktop the installer still says I should be this super user.
<ObrienDave> add 'sudo' to front. type in your password when prompted
<ObrienDave> try not to run terminal in root mode. dangerous for new users
<TruKr> only place I found to do so, if I log  out, I can not log in as root
<ObrienDave> because there is no root password in Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TruKr> but add sudo to front?  It has been years so I am a windoze dummy now
<ObrienDave> yes, sudo apt-get install <package>
<ObrienDave> try this, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> copy and paste to terminal
<TruKr> Oh, OK will do
<ObrienDave> i run those commands every day to keep system updated
<ObrienDave> the && is a logical 'trap' to prevent following commands from executing if the previous one fails
<TruKr> OK, uhhh, that did a lot of stuff, too fast to read, what did I do?
<ObrienDave> updated repo info and then upgraded all installed packages to latest versions
<e87hd> I am still getting weird locked screen issues
<e87hd> I have recently changed to a proprietary driver for my nvidia card
<e87hd> I did that to try and fix the issue
<e87hd> but it is still happening
<e87hd> has anyone seen this sort of thing before?
<holstein> e87hd: you can try the vesa driver.. but, it could also be hardware related
<holstein> e87hd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 i would just put it in place "as-is" and see if you can make the issue happen
<holstein> when you mentioned it before, you made it seem like it happened rarely, and it may be difficult to trigger. i would also be interested in seeing the hardware in an officially supproted operating system, to see that its not malfuctioning
<ObrienDave> someone suggested this earlier; mattxtn> followed posts 7 and 16 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1357090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357090 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen on resume in Xubuntu 14.04.1" [High,Confirmed]
<ObrienDave> sorry if it's not the correct issue
<e87hd> well it seems to be happening almost every time now
<e87hd> I will take a picture of it next time with my phone
<e87hd> seems that it is different each time what is on the screen
<holstein> e87hd: so, worse with the proprietary driver, then? the driver *did* seem to effect the issue?
<e87hd> yes
<e87hd> not worse, or better
<e87hd> just messed up differently
<holstein> e87hd: there are other drivers... but, i think it still could be the hardware failing.. how is it with the vesa driver?
<e87hd> either way, as soon as I enter my passwd and hit enter, it unlocks and works normally
<e87hd> I have not tried the vesa driver
<holstein> e87hd: ok.. im not following the issue.. you mean, its *just* on the lock screen?
<e87hd> yes
<e87hd> ok
<e87hd> i just locked my screen
<e87hd> and it did it again
<e87hd> i took a picture
<e87hd> hold on
<holstein> e87hd: i would just *not* lock the screen, then
<holstein> e87hd: i would keep in mind, you were not promised driver support for linux by the manufacturer of the hardware, and just file a bug report, and work with the issue. i thought it was on the regular desktop
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> i mean, i see fiddly things like that all the time, on all the devices i run operating systems on that were not promised to support that operating system
<e87hd> http://imgur.com/2L5bVOs
<e87hd> ok
<holstein> right. i would just *not* lock my screen.. i would just remove that locker, and use xtrlock or something else
<holstein> !info xtrlock
<ubottu> xtrlock (source: xtrlock): Minimal X display lock program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6 (trusty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<e87hd> ok
<e87hd> holstein, you ever hear from that guy again about backups?
<holstein> e87hd: hmm... i dont think so..
<james0r> added the xubuntu staging repo and updated yesterday, just noticing now that the power manager no longer has an option to display icon in system tray. where would this be handled?
<james0r> ahh i see there is a new power manager plugin now that takes its place. even better. well done.
<james0r> consolidates my notebook power and wireless mouse power into one too, very nice.
<akis> hi all. does anyone know why panel's software reminder is missing on 14.04?
<akis> i mean panel's update software reminder. This one which under 12.04 was like an orange star.
<akis> no pop-up reminder also for update software when updates are available.
<akis> any opinion or solution on this?
<koegs> akis: did you check the autostart-settings?
<akis> koegs: where can i find this?
<koegs> Settings > Session and Startup > App Autostart
<koegs> name should be something like "Update Notifier"
<akis> koegs, i am looking to...
<akis> koegs: it is already enabled (by default)!
<koegs> then i am already out of ideas :)
<akis> koegs: but it seems that it doesnt work. righti now while we are chating the system asked for an update (menu editor) and doesnt open any pop-up, either showed the orange star on notification area but only opened a new window button next to other open applications windows.
<akis> koegs: hmmm have a look here, they report the problem since 13.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1246364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1246364 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier does not show a tray icon in xubuntu" [Low,Confirmed]
<akis> why the 'update-notifier' remains ticked in 'app-autostart' in current version (14.04) if it doesn't work since 13.10 was out?
<brainwash> akis: don't you get update notifications (popup window)?
<akis> brainwash: no. either the icon on panel. only minimize windows, as it is described on bug's report. under 12.04 everything worked excellent.
<brainwash> so the update-notifier autostart entry most likely triggers the minimized windows then
<akis> brainwash: nand if it is a decision to stop notification why it is left the 'update-notifier' ticked by default inside 'app-autostart'?
<akis> brainwash: maybe it is an explanation. i didn't understand it like this.
<brainwash> only the tray icon is gone
<brainwash> now you get a window instead
<brainwash> the update-notifier is maintained by the ubuntu/unity devs, sadly it does not look like they will bring back the old tray icon functionality
<akis> brainwash: thank you for this explanation. i will miss the tray icon!
<cfhowlett> where are the sound files located in xubuntu???
<cfhowlett> i.e. system sounds
<slickymasterWork> cfhowlett, do you mean for event sounds?
<cfhowlett> slickymasterWork, yeah, just found them.  thanks
<slickymasterWork> np cfhowlett
<AlexRussia> hi folks.I have problem with mount 3Q external hard drive to my system(its not display as device).What i could to do?
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<AlexRussia> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8259031/plain/
<AlexRussia> bazhang, something new? @_@
<bazhang> patience AlexRussia
<AlexRussia> bazhang, this is not my better part ;)
<bazhang> AlexRussia, wait for someone who can help, you may also post on askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums
<AlexRussia> bazhang, so, you just do not know why its do not exist as device?
<bazhang> AlexRussia, please ask the channel every 10-15 minutes, and wait patiently for a response
<AlexRussia> bazhang, this is your exclusive way to do nothing? @_@
<knome> AlexRussia, please remember we are all volunteers here and please adjustyour attitude accordingly.
<AlexRussia> knome, please remember i am are not you
<knome> AlexRussia, if you can't follow the channel guidelines, you should leave the channel and use other methods to get help.
<AlexRussia> knome, my help methods is move my drive with your iso in start to my external hd which can't be mount.and after it all i'll never come back to here
<knome> AlexRussia, okay... have fun.
<AlexRussia> knome, do you think is fun? you are crazy.
<cfhowlett> !patience | AlexRussia, for instant answers, purchase a support package from canonical.  otherwise, please wait PATIENTLY.
<ubottu> AlexRussia, for instant answers, purchase a support package from canonical.  otherwise, please wait PATIENTLY.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AlexRussia> >purchase a support package from canonical
<AlexRussia> yes, probability if i had arch iso, support may be better....
<knome> AlexRussia, you are free to use arch. please do not let us stop you from doing so
<AlexRussia> knome, i free.but i am not sure i don't rewrite my mbr again :(
<cfhowlett> AlexRussia, www.archlinux.org
<AlexRussia> cfhowlett, #archlinux ;)
<knome> AlexRussia, maybe there's a language barrier, you can ask in a local channel:
<knome> !ru | AlexRussia
<ubottu> AlexRussia: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<AlexRussia> knome, ...and???
<AlexRussia> knome, nothing happen ;)
<knome> AlexRussia, #ubuntu-ru
<AlexRussia> ah
<AlexRussia> knome, ubottu are your bot?
<knome> AlexRussia, ubottu is a bot, i am not.
<AlexRussia> knome, its too slow bot ;)
<knome> it's lagging right now. now please let's stay with the support questions.
<AlexRussia> knome, i am sorry, problem probability not in  system, but in device.My friend check it use him window(8) and its do not even seen as device :(
<cfhowlett> efi / uefi issues is my bet
<garandil> Is there any quick way to change to runlevel 3 and ommitt the startup of GUI in Xubuntu 14.04?
<brainwash> http://askubuntu.com/questions/228402/boot-to-runlevel-3
<brainwash> and http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<brainwash> ^ garandil
<garandil> brainwash, sweet!
<e87hd> I had a similar issue AlexRussia
<e87hd> if you are still having an issue
<AlexRussia> e87hd, i still have issue
<e87hd> were you having issues with dual boot/efi/windows 8?
<AlexRussia> e87hd, i even have drive which i returb back tomorrow
<AlexRussia> return*
<AlexRussia> e87hd, no, windows 8 was from my friend
<e87hd> oh, its a bad drive? So a hardware problem
<e87hd> oh, ok
<AlexRussia> e87hd, i have only xubuntu right now....it sounds like crap
<e87hd> I misunderstood
<AlexRussia> e87hd, i guess, its the design problem
<AlexRussia> e87hd, oh hardware, yes
<AlexRussia> e87hd, but the drive part i guess
<e87hd> what kind of hard drive?
<AlexRussia> e87hd, what do you mean?
<e87hd> who is the manufacturer?
<e87hd> seagate? Western Digital?
<AlexRussia> e87hd, i guess, 3Q
<e87hd> hmm, I have not heard of them before
<AlexRussia> e87hd, same here
<AlexRussia> e87hd, do you think, toshiba is good choise?
<AlexRussia> choice*
<e87hd> I don't know. I have not used them before
<e87hd> I can tell you, do not get Maxtor
<e87hd> those are the worst hard drives!
<e87hd> I believe the best hard drives are Hitatchi, Seagate and Western Digital
<e87hd> I have had great success with those
<AlexRussia> e87hd, what about seagate?(i've seen one)
<e87hd> I have this drive http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Barracuda-3-5-Inch-Internal-ST2000DM001/dp/B005T3GRN2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409924732&sr=8-1&keywords=seagate+2tb
<e87hd> been a great drive for me
<AlexRussia> e87hd, what about this one? www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBb17OS-dws&list=PL715D058C40B8E9FE&index=5
<AlexRussia> daaaaaaaaammit
<AlexRussia> e87hd, http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Expansion-Portable-External-STBX1000101/dp/B008R7FC74/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409925018&sr=8-1&keywords=Seagate+Expansion+portable+drive
<AlexRussia> e87hd, man?
<xubuntu087> is there a way to access my xubuntu machine remotely like RDP or VNC or something?
<Hedgework> of course.  Set up VNC or SSH or whatever you like.
<xubuntu087> I want to be able to access my thunderbird and stuff
<xubuntu087> I have heard of X11, would that work for thunderbird over SSH?
<Hedgework> I don't know why X11 forwarding wouldn't work, but I don't have personal experience with it.  I use ssh for everyday stuff and VNC for demos.
<xubuntu087> I need to learn more about that
<xubuntu087> I would imagine that there are certain programs that would not work with X11
<Hedgework> It's called X11 forwarding because it was a feature of Xorg's predecessor, which probably existis in Xorg...given that you are using an Xorg-based gui (xfce4), I'd be shocked if any of your gui apps don't work with it.
<xubuntu087> such an awesome feature
<Hedgework> :)
<xubuntu087> I don't know why Windows would not use something like that
<Hedgework> They have one, they just charge you hundreds if not thousands of dollars for the privilege.  I used theirs when I worked for a military contractor circa 2003.
<Hedgework> (Mind you, it's nearly impossible to secure their version...but that's another argument for another day, and for all they know it may have improved in the last decade.)
<xubuntu087> I did not know that
<xubuntu087> what is it called in Windows?
<Hedgework> ummm...I forget...that was ages ago
<threedaymonk> I'm tearing my hair out over power management with 14.04, logind, and xfce4-power-manager. What I'd like is to have suspend on lid close if (and only if) I'm on battery. What's the correct combination of logind and xfce4-power-manager settings to get this to actually work (as I've configured it within the power manager)?
<brainwash> threedaymonk: this comment may be helpful https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1349056/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1349056 in xfce4-power-manager "xfce4-power-manager doesn't suspend on lid closed (regression)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<threedaymonk> brainwash: thanks! I'll try that.
<xubuntu087> i am trying to get help with an issue with play on linux, but their support is non responsive atm. Does anyone in here know anything about play on linux?
<brainwash> xubuntu087: well, describe your problem
<brainwash> there is also #winehq
<brainwash> the wine channel
<xubuntu087> oh, I can try that
<threedaymonk> brainwash: well, that's solved that problem, so thank you. But now I have another one: lock screen on suspend doesn't!
<xubuntu087> getting this error when I try to install mp3tag
<xubuntu087> http://imgur.com/tYXze3c
<brainwash> xubuntu087: I guess you have to contact the PoL devs, there should be some form of bug tracker or dev forum
<xubuntu087> I figured as much
<brainwash> threedaymonk: that's odd, is locking enabled in the power manager settings window?
<holstein> !info mp4tag
<ubottu> Package mp4tag does not exist in trusty
<holstein> !info mp3tag
<ubottu> Package mp3tag does not exist in trusty
<brainwash> that's a window program I think
<brainwash> windows
<holstein> xubuntu087: have you tried a native linux mp3 tagging application?
<holstein> i suggest trying as much native code as possible.. especially for simpler tasks like that..
<holstein> !info easytag
<ubottu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 581 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<threedaymonk> brainwash: yes: [x] Lock screen when going for suspend/hibernate
<threedaymonk> Doesn't lock if I use the suspend option from the power manager menu, either.
<brainwash> threedaymonk: is the light-locker process still running the background?
<threedaymonk> brainwash: yes
<brainwash> actually, this can be easily tested if you manually trigger the screen lock
<brainwash> does that work?
<threedaymonk> that works
<brainwash> mmh :/
<threedaymonk> I feel like I'm at the intersection of at least three different bugs here :-)
<threedaymonk> and I can get at least two of the things I want to work
<brainwash> you just cannot solve all of them :>
<holstein> i would probably just disable automatic everything, and just sleep manually when i want.. or lock manually.. etc
<threedaymonk> I will forget and cook my laptop in short order
<holstein> sure.. thats why i just have it sleep regardless.. and even then, used to be, sometimes they wouldnt sleep
<holstein> its actually not a good idea, for air flow, to have the machine on with the lid closed.. some apple machines simply dont allow that from a hardware perspective
<threedaymonk> I had everything working fine with 13.10, though (after changing logind.conf ...) though, so this is a painful regression
<brainwash> there might be something messed up in the code after the last power manager update
<threedaymonk> apple machines are designed at (or often beyond) the parameters of sane thermal design, though :-)
<threedaymonk> brainwash: I fear that
<holstein> threedaymonk: sure. but, the idea of having the machine on, and when plugged in, shutting the lid, and it doesnt sleep is, as i see it, not a good idea
<threedaymonk> well, that's your opinion, and that's fine, but it's been working for me.
<threedaymonk> and it's what I want to do
<holstein> well, thats the opinion of many manufacturers, as well
<brainwash> threedaymonk: feel free to file a bug report against xfce4-power-manager, simply run the terminal command "ubuntu-bug xfce4-power-manager"
<threedaymonk> will do
<brainwash> don't forget to mention all the settings which were changed
<brainwash> like logind.conf
<xebra> hi, does xubuntu accept icon sets made up of svg images? I see every icon set is just a bunch of png
<xebra> I wonder if you can just use one svg for each icon, which will then be scaled to the appropriate sizes
<SenorSenpai> Hello wondered if someone can help me. I'm trying to install Xubuntu onto my 2013 iMac 14,2. Booted a USB pen and installed the system to an external drive, however when I reboot the drive doesnt show up as bootable in the boot chooser. Any idea what I can do to boot into my newly installed system? Thanks
#xubuntu 2014-09-06
<DarkUmbreon> is it possible to enable vsync with Radeon drivers?
<DarkUmbreon> seems like all xorg config files are obsolete or something
<xyzone> mouse themes in xubuntu 14.04 will not change. how to fix?
<RobertJDohnert> Are you making them only for the user or system wide?
<xyzone> user, in the xfce settings
<e87hd> do you guys do application support?
<e87hd> I am having a heck of a time getting my gmail contacts into thunderbird
<e87hd> I exported them from gmail to a csv
<e87hd> but when I import them, its all screwy
<cfhowlett> e87hd, mozilla.org supports thunderbird.
<cfhowlett> e87hd, http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_gmail_addr.htm
<e87hd> thanks cfhowlett
<e87hd> I figured it out
<e87hd> vcard format and not csv
<cfhowlett> e87hd, happy2help
<Slit> Hi! I installed Xubuntu on Macbook. It worked for a month or so, but now I have problems with wifi. I can't connect. There is no icon on taskbar, although there is lan icon.
<Slit> version of xubuntu is 14.04 LTS
<xubuntu362> Hello?
<elfy> hello
<xubuntu362> I need help. I cant change my screen resolution
<xubuntu362> anyone?
<AlexRussia> xubuntu362, hi
<AlexRussia> xubuntu362, whats up?
<xubuntu514> how to know driver video for my eeepc 1025c?
<Infant> did anyone made touchegg work?
<akis> hi all. may i ask you if the list of propriate nvidia drivers in additional drivers menu it is already installed in the system or the installation take place when the user choose one of these drivers form the list?
<elfy> akis: those are the drivers available - not installed until you install it
<akis> elfy: thank you for your reply. in my desktop system where i installed 14.04 (clean installation) was installed by default "nouveau driver" but although it works very fast it pixelized the screen after user's login. So i installed 173 from the list because with this the systme run smoothly under 12.04. Unfortunately i realized that now (under 14.04) 173 works very slow and for example FF is very slow if i move up and down a visited page. Also t
<akis> here is a big lag every time i the xubuntu logo icon to open whisky menu. So i turned back to "nouveau driver" which now (after i installed 173) stopped to pixelize the screen after log-in but it shows a light blue lane while the system boots after the "xubuntu screen" and just before log-in screen. Do i have to unistall 173 (http://www.installion.co.uk/ubuntu/precise/restricted/n/nvidia-173/en/uninstall/index.html) or it is better to leave it
<akis> like this? Is there any way to make 'nouveau driver' to stop show this 'blue lane'. Or is there any way to make 173 run faster maybe with a setup of nVidia X configuration settings?
<elfy> I always get issues with nouveau - tend to ignore them till I get desktop, to use 173 you would have to reinstall it - the packages are still on your machine, but when you went back to nouveau that is what's being used
<elfy> no idea how to configure nvidia options I'm afraid
<Guest24541> I've just installed xubuntu 14.04 i386 and I'd like to disable the password prompt after resuming from suspend but everything I've tried so far has failed
<Guest24541> Has anyone got this to work?
<Guest24541> ie under light locker settings, lock on suspend is set to off
<Guest24541> Also under Power Manager / Extended settings 'Lock screen bwhen going for suspend' is unticked
<Guest24541> but I still get asked for a password on resume
<holstein> Guest24541: i just remove the locker, and use xtrlock when i want to lock
<holstein> i'll just remove the screensaver and all
<Guest24541> holstein: OK, I think I can live with that
<Guest24541> holstein: Are you the same holstein ex-JACKLab?
<holstein> no.. though, i am in audio production
<Guest24541> holstein: Oh, thats even odder then :)
<Guest24541> holstein: Yep - disabling the locker fixed it. Thanks!
<xubuntu733> hi all
<xubuntu733> hi
<xubuntu733> hey guys how much can be done while installing :) ?
<HedgeMage> xubuntu733: I'm sorry, but I don't know what you mean.  What are you trying to do while installing?
<xubuntu733> well i am kind of figuring out how much i can do while installing, since i have 17 more pc's to install
<xubuntu733> im installing without the "live" disk
<xubuntu733> so i opened the irc chat, through there im on youtube
<xubuntu733> but could i possibly do more ?
<xubuntu733> just to kill the time :)
<xubuntu733> oh and its Xubuntu 14 -X64
<xubuntu733> and while we are on topic :) , is it possible to easily adjust the packages that will be installed ? cuz i also want to install a x32 on an old HP laptop
<xubuntu733> oh and sorry for the many questions :) im new to xubuntu, used to be all into PC-BSD but since the last 2 releases had major memory leaks, i switched to Xubuntu
<xubuntu733> so its an whole new flavor for me :)
<HedgeMage> back
#xubuntu 2014-09-07
<e87hd> is there a way to get old versions of software from the software centre?
<holstein> e87hd: updating the packages
<e87hd> what do you mean?
<holstein> e87hd: lets say, for example, you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. update updates the cache, meaning old versions wont be shown as installation candidates.. and dist-upgrade installs newer packages from your sources over the older ones you have installed
<e87hd> ok
<holstein> you can do that from *any* package manager.. "reload" in synaptic, for example is kind of like "sudp apt-get update"
<e87hd> I specifically want to download a certain version of a package
<holstein> e87hd: sure.. why? and what package?
<holstein> you may find that you can use synaptic to easily "force older version" of some package
<e87hd> oh
<e87hd> how do I do that?
<holstein> if you want a newer one, then, thats a different story.. is that the case?
<e87hd> nope, I want an old version
<e87hd> where is the force older version?
<holstein> e87hd: in the synaptic package manager, its in the menu
<holstein> e87hd: i used to just search for the package by name, right click or highlight and use force version from the menu
<e87hd> I dont see synaptic package manager
<e87hd> I am in xubuntu 14.04
<holstein> sure.. you can easily install it
<holstein> sudo apt-get install synaptic ..or whatever package manager you are using.. its another GUI package manager
<holstein> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1329 kB, installed size 7650 kB
<e87hd> ok
<e87hd> they dont have the version I need
<e87hd> I will just build from source
<xubuntu073> hello anyone got a moment to help a newb
<holstein> xubuntu073: just ask.. a volunteer may be able to assist
<xubuntu073> its rather embarassing i would prefer to have a 1 on 1 discussion if thats ok
<holstein> xubuntu073: this is the xubuntu channel.. anything related to the xubuntu operating system support
 * cfhowlett grabs popcorn and leans back ...
<xubuntu432> manda
<rmyc> hey what is the best open source language-learning software?
<akis> hi all. i am trying to find the best driver for my 8300gd nvidia and i download the 340.32 driver from official site. now i am running 173. do maybe know how can i change to 340.32. it is not in available driver list of additional driver to choose it.
<akis> hello dear friends. i want to ask if in /home there are stored information about display driver's configuration and if yes in which dir are they stored?
<brainwash> akis: user-specific information? like screen resolution?
<akis> brainwash: screen resolution maybe, or refresh rate, or specific driver used or anything else concerned to display driver.
<brainwash> akis: take a look at ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<akis> brainwash: no displays.xml there.
<brainwash> what are you trying to fix or do anyway?
<akis> brainwash: no nothing. i just setup another machine and i want to copy-paste my /home to this. this  copy/paste works and save time but as the source machine is a laptop and the desti nation machine is a desktop and they have absolutely different hardware configuration i am wondering if this copy-paste makes any damage to system configuration
<brainwash> I guess it won't
<brainwash> the displays.xml usually stores settings like screen resolution and display setup
<brainwash> and is only created if the user manually changes any of these settings
<akis> i have the same opinion but i am not sure. i was faced with a driver's issue on my desktop system which uses an nvidia 8300 gs and i first want to exclude this possibility
<elfy> nothing in ~/ for nvidia here
<akis> elfy: thank you. good news.
<akis> have you maybe read or heard anything about the nouveau nvidia driver?
<elfy> any changes you'd make with nvidia settings would only save to xorg.conf afaik
<elfy> akis: you'd need to be more specific - of course I have read and heard about it
<akis> elfy: ok i will describe the issue.  in my desktop system where i installed xubuntu 14.04 (clean installation) was installed by default Xorg "nouveau driver" but although it works very fast it pixelized for several seconds the screen after user's login and before it loads the background. So i installed 173 from the alternative drivers list because with this one the system run smoothly under 12.04. Unfortunately i realized that now (under 14.04)
<akis>  173 works very slow and for example FireFox is very slow if i move up and own a visited page. Also there is a big lag every time i click on the xubuntu logo icon to open whisky menu. So i have to turn back to "nouveau driver". I tried also 340.32 from official site but it behaves at the same way as "noveau drive". Any idea on this?
<elfy> akis: I don't know anymore than I did yesterday ;)
<akis> elfy: ok my friend. i am trying to find other users reports using google.
<malmalmal> Hello, I have a question, thanks in advance for your help; a friend for who I have installed Xubuntu run into "not enough diskspace for update". It seems she rebooted after that without doing anything in particular, and now xubuntu is not bootable nor does it appear as a partition under windows xp (dual boot machine)
<malmalmal> last xubuntu
<malmalmal> I am about to go usb live on that pc but I am not sure what exactly happened
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, /boot       is full of kernels.
<malmalmal> But why should it not boot ?
<malmalmal> thanks for replying
<malmalmal> may it be that it broke the partition someway ?
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, true ... partial/broken update?  can you boot into text mode?
<malmalmal> checking
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, also suggest you bring this to main channel - more eyes on the prize.
<malmalmal> what is main channel ?
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, #ubuntu
<malmalmal> aaaah
<malmalmal> do you want to try to help me first ?
<malmalmal> normal booting results in black screen
<malmalmal> can I boot into text from grub ?
<cfhowlett> malmalmal, nah, bring it to main, please.  more talent than I have is available.
<malmalmal> ok thanks !
<xubuntu645> hello
<xubuntu645>  just installed XUbuntu but i see that  Wireless is disabled by hardware switch.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu645, what would the switch be on windows?
<xubuntu645> i haven't windows
<cfhowlett> xubuntu645, not what I asked.  look at your keyboard.
<xubuntu645> nothing
<cfhowlett> xubuntu645, your keyboard doesn't show the wifi toggle?
<xubuntu645> no wifi toggle
<xubuntu645> ...packard bell easynote e4000d
<slit> Hi! Colud someone help me with my broadcom wifi drivers. When I install them through synaptic it works but after restarting, I don't have wifi anymore. But drivers are marked at synaptic
<slit> I am running xubuntu 14.04
<Boom_Farmer> I just upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10, and I see in the release notes that Light Locker replaces xscreensaver.
<Boom_Farmer> Under xscreensaver, I was able to Win-L to trigger xflock4, then walk away while programs cnotinued running.
<Boom_Farmer> A notable example of programs that I want to continue running and continue having access to things like speakers would be the alarm clock application.
<Boom_Farmer> This morning, i discovered to my chagrin that LightLocker does not allow the alarm clock to be loud and play music while the screen is locked.
<Boom_Farmer> It also does something weird with swapping around the video outputs on my montirs, essentiallygoing back to the boot login screen.
<Boom_Farmer> Question: Why should I keep LightLocker, and not replace it with xscreensaver?
<Soelen> hello, I am having some sort of weird display issue atm
<brainwash> Boom_Farmer: there is no reason to keep it if it breaks functionality
<Soelen> I lost connection to my second screen for the moment because I plugged the calbe out, when I plugged it back, I was able to scroll to the right when I moved my mouse to the end of the screen
<Soelen> everything is blank at this point
<brainwash> Boom_Farmer: please read http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<Soelen> nevertheless I don't know how to disable this
<Boom_Farmer> brainwash: I have found that, and am reading it. THanks.
<brainwash> Soelen: it this a reproducible problem?
<Soelen> brainwash: I don't think so, I don't know exactly what this caused
<Boom_Farmer> brainwash: I found the lighlocker settings and disabled it. Xscreensaver works now. THanks!
<Boom_Farmer> Is there a karma bot hereabouts?
<brainwash> Boom_Farmer: awesome :)
<Soelen> I can't even screenshot this
<Soelen> when I screenshot it does take a screenshot from both screens as usual
<Boom_Farmer> What do you mean "I was able to scroll to the right?:
<Soelen> well
<Soelen> imagine a screen infront of you and a second screen on the right side. Normally when you move your mouse to the right side you would reach the second screen, but in my case the first screen keeps scrolling as if it would extend the second screen
<Soelen> it is hard to describe
<Soelen> is there a way to reset display behaviour
<Boom_Farmer> So the image that would normally be displayed across both monitors is now only displayed on one, and scrolls to ensure the mouse is visible.
<Boom_Farmer> Are you using Nvidia drivers?
<brainwash> I guess a relog should fix this
<Boom_Farmer> GOing into your driver video settings or the Xubuntu System Settings>Display might let you reenable the other monitor.
<Soelen> Boom_Farmer: yes nvidia drivers, you are almost correct except the I am on the second screen with my mouse as well
<Soelen> brainwash: I relogged, unfortunatly that did not do the trick
<Boom_Farmer> In the Nvidia settings, there's a "X Server Display Configuration" item on the left.
<Boom_Farmer> When you click it, there's a representation of your two monitors.
<Boom_Farmer> Are they overlapping? You should be able to drag them apart.
<Soelen> Boom_Farmer: I am in there, no there are not overlapping
<Soelen> but
<Soelen> that's quite interesting
<Soelen> let me make a screenshot
<Soelen> http://imgur.com/hdhVJFs
<Soelen> editing images with that weird effect is a pain in the ass
<Boom_Farmer> What happens if you click on the blank panel?
<Boom_Farmer> As a temporary fix, drag the bottom monitor up to the blank panel.
<Soelen> anyway, as you can see on the left side screen1, at the bottom screen2 (I moved it down just for the sake to play wit it a bit) and some sort of 3rd? screen which extends or causes the scroll behaviour on screen 1
<Soelen> Boom_Farmer: I cant, screen1 is follwing that blank panel down
<Boom_Farmer> O.o
<Boom_Farmer> Can you click on the blank panel and disable it?
<Soelen> when I click on the blank panel I click on screen 1
<Soelen> ow
<Soelen> when I click on advanced
<Soelen> I see panning is enabled
<Soelen> panning:3840x1080
<Boom_Farmer> And your desktop appears to be on blank?
<Boom_Farmer> Er, on Screen 1?
<Soelen> no
<Boom_Farmer> Or is it on X Screen 0?
<Soelen> well yes, sometimes it is blank
<Soelen> sometimes it extends screen 2
<Soelen> but nevermind
<Soelen> I set panning back to 1920x1080
<Soelen> it seems to be ok again
<Boom_Farmer> Punch the Detect Displays button, see what you've got?
<Soelen> Boom_Farmer: nothing is happening, no clue why, but don't mind that, it is working now : P thanks for the tip with the nvidia display settings
<Soelen> the normal display settings is not showing those panning values for some reason
<xubuntu990> Shud i install xubuntu-restricted-extras before or after the updates ? and why is the flashplugin in this extras when it come with installation anyway ?
<Azelphur> xubuntu990: it doesn't matter what order you install it in, and flashplugin doesn't come by default
<Azelphur> the reason why all those things are in separate packages is because they are proprietary or have licensing restrictions, the goal is to ship an open source operating system.
<xubuntu990> I allways have flashplayer after i install xubuntu. is flashplugin something else a plugin for the mediaplayer ?
<Azelphur> xubuntu990: adobe flash player is for flash content in the web browser, video / games websites make use of it
<Azelphur> it's nothing to do with the media player
<xubuntu990> After instll xubunt there is flashplayer anyway.
<Azelphur> xubuntu990: nope, xubuntu does not ship with flash player
<xubuntu990> it is.
<Azelphur> unless you tick the "install restricted extras" button in the installer (which is disabled by default)
<Azelphur> xubuntu990: no it's not, it'd be a breach of copyright law if it was.
<xubuntu990> I mark tow extra boxes i think it is from there when install.
<Azelphur> xubuntu990: if you tick the extra boxes, xubuntu connects to the internet and downloads adobe flash player from adobes website and installs it for you.
<xubuntu990> yes.
<Azelphur> but, it most certainly doesn't ship with flash player, because that'd be a breach of copyright law as I say :)
<xubuntu990> Is this allmost the same as restricted extras ? and maybe i dont need this package ?
<Azelphur> the restricted tickbox in the installer literally installes xubuntu-restricted-extras afaik
<Azelphur> so, it's one and the same
<xubuntu990> So with these 2 boxes i have the same anyway maybe.
<Azelphur> yup, exactly
<Azelphur> install updates runs sudo apt-get upgrade after installing
<Azelphur> install restricted extras runs sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Azelphur> essentially.
<xubuntu990> I meen the boxes in start of instalation.
<xubuntu990> there is 2.
<Azelphur> yup, that's what I'm talking about too.
<xubuntu990> ok
<xubuntu990> is it other things i shud install ? Or is xubuntu ready to use after instalation and the updates ?
<Azelphur> xubuntu990: it's ready to use after installation and updates, you don't even /need/ the restricted extras tbh
<ewerton> i started the use xubuntu !
<ewerton> very best so
<HedgeMage> :)
#xubuntu 2015-08-31
<dreamercz> Hello, has anyone experience with running redshift on two monitors?
<xubuntu15o> Hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu15o> I am using hp laptop and has rt3290 wifi card it keeps disconnecting everytime i cant find the issue
<xubuntu15o> I read in forums its a known issue in ubuntu 14.04 and every forums suggesting to upgrade kernel to 3.18  how can i do that in xubuntu
<xubuntu15o> is there any difference?
<knome> in that regard, xubuntu and ubuntu are alike
<xubuntu15o> okay i am currently running 3.16.0-46-generic version kernel and i am not receiving any update by apt command
<xubuntu15o> I cant download anything now on wifi can only browse when the bandwidth increases it just disconnectes and have to reboot system to connect again :(
<xubuntu15o> Any solution please provide some tutorials :(
<xubuntu756> hi
<SPLENDID> hi! I got a problem here.
<SPLENDID> I installed the latest Xubuntu but I get a kernel panic upon boot
<SPLENDID> I found this olution and am trying it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228437&page=2&s=d062815a1b72ebcd6007421570f93203
<SPLENDID> But after the chroot my DNS doesnt work. Any ides?
<fender_squier> hi!
<fender_squier> may I ask a question relating to the latest .iso image of 15.04 64 Bit?
<fender_squier> IS this iso-image intented to be used on USB Sticks as well by using the USB-Startup Disk Creator?
<knome> it should work, yes
<fender_squier> hi :) i have the following message on the screen while attempting to boot:
<fender_squier> Missing parameter in configuration file keyword: patch gfxboot.32 not a COM32R image
<fender_squier> I tried two different USB-Creator versions, same result.
<fender_squier> its acutally related to the 15.04 64-bit iso image, the older images work fine (like 14.04.03, which works great by the way)
<knome> if you press tab when that error appears, what do you get?
<fender_squier> hmm... hold on
<knome> the usb creator has sometimes issues with some ISOs, and might not produce a bootable ISO (for all machines, or something - it's not completely clear why this happens)
<cfhowlett> unetbootin is an option as is creating the usb from terminal
<knome> the other option is to use unetbootin to create the USB device
<flocculant> you should be able to use it - depends on what options you get after <tab>
<flocculant> I think that 'live' will start it
<fender_squier> after TAB i get in one single line: "live live-install check memtest hd mainmenu help"
<flocculant> live - should carry on the boot and then you can install
<fender_squier> ill try now, hold on a sec
<fender_squier> ok, after typing "live" the system is going up, thnx for answering so quick!
<fender_squier> i will give the option (with the unetbootin) a try in the later evening todayx
<fender_squier> #quit
<fender_squier> #logout
<fender_squier> hmm
<fender_squier> exit
<fender_squier> #exit
<fender_squier> ^exit
<fender_squier> @quit
<fender_squier> ~quit
<fender_squier> *quit
<Abdullah-Xubuntu> Hello all
<Abdullah-Xubuntu> any one know what this erorr mean " intel_soc_dts_thermal: request_threaded_irq ret -22 " ?
<drc> Is this a calibre error message?
<drc> opps, s/he's gone
<dmzda> Hello
<knome> hello
<dmzda> I'm trying to install xubuntu core using the ubuntu minimal cd, but it looks like it's stuck on "Cleaning up..." after installing all the packages
<dmzda> Anything I can do?
<xangua> you know, there is an unnoficial iso http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/xubuntu-core-new-minimal-iso-download
<dmzda> I see
<drc> dmzda:  That doesn't solve your immediate problem, but it does sound like a reasonable alternative.
<drc> And I know the unofficial iso works.
<Unit193> Yeah but the person that makes it is utterly crazy.
<Unit193> dmzda: You might be able to switch to tty1 and get more information.
<dmzda> I already restarted
<dmzda> Grub isn't installed, so I'm just gonna use that unofficial iso linked above
<xubuntu295> quit
<xubuntu295> s
<xubuntu295> exit
<xubuntu295> end
<xubuntu295> out
<xubuntu295> by
<dmzda> heh
<Unit193> /quit
<dmzda> Unit193: Thanks for the iso, worked perfectly :)
<Unit193> dmzda: Glad to hear, happy to help.
<azzenovic>  hi I tried xubuntu core for a couple of days and I noticed it's tailored more to advanced users . it"s true I had fun customizing it and adding stuff and I will not recommend it for total newbies with slow internet connection .. any thoughts guys ?
<knome> sure, core is supposed to be a building ground, not a ready-to-use product
<azzenovic> my worries are concerning newbies with slow internet connection(some of my friends )
<Unit193> azzenovic: Right, that's the idea.  The point is for those that know what they want, but generally like the basics of Xubuntu.  For people new to Xubuntu, I would of course highly recommend the desktop and would recommend they not use Core.
<knome> getting a ready-to-use OS will mean you will download more or less stuff at some point
<azzenovic> ah I see
#xubuntu 2015-09-01
<aleval> hello i lost network applet in the panel
<aleval> can somebody help+
<artag> I've just accepted a heap of updates to xubuntu 14.04 and now I'm getting a load of errors at startup. Network manager and others doing crash reports
<artag> is there some new problem I need to be aware of ?
<artag> indicator-sound-service is also constantly restarting
<auscompgeek> artag: do an apt dist-upgrade, I guess. if you can, that is.
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I would need the help from xubuntu experts
<melodie> for a very very tiny little detail which makes me wonder
<melodie> I am building a spin of Xubuntu for a non profit association who brings reformed computers to Mali. I have a script which is started at each new session which brings launchers (some desktop files) to the Desktop.
<melodie> the distro is installed in French. This is important to say, because in the Live, the Desktop has for default name "Desktop" and once installed the desktop has for name "Bureau"
<melodie> well in the Live all the icons are there, but not all at the places where they are supposed to be.
<melodie> and once installed, the distro has them all at the right place
<melodie> I have redone the spin several times with tiny changes in the script, and I get always the same result
<bazhang> is there a question in there
<melodie> so I would like to find out why. What am I missing?
<melodie> oh and I found a bug in Xubuntu 14.04.3, not sure if it might not be in all Ubuntu editions though
<melodie> when I want to install virtualbox-guest-x11 and virtualbox-guest-utils I can't because
<melodie> "xorg-video-abi15" and "xserver-xorg-core" need to be installed
<knome> if you found a bug, then maybe you should file it
<melodie> but when I install them, it triggers a hell of a change
<melodie> knome I know I know but I like to talk about my findings before filing, to make sure i file something which will actually be considered as such
<knome> if the issue is "installing/updating X wants to update other things as well", that's not a bug
<melodie> btw is there a devel chan for
<knome> for...?
<melodie> the issue is it removes all xserver-xorg-something-lts
<melodie> and replaces it by the non lts versions
<melodie> for xubuntu
<knome> can't be #xubuntu-devel
<melodie> thank you
<melodie> what about the icons on the desktop, any idea what can make them change place from the moment we are in the live, to the moment we aren't in the live anymore?
<knome> probably the fact that you are doing that with a script, not by changing the system files that creates/loads the desktop files in the first place
<melodie> ie: when we tick "register the session for the next connection", if I save the file where it writes, could it help me get the icons right at the same place in the live? or does it eventuelly depend on the place where the default icons (system, home, trash) are located?
<knome> maybe.
<melodie> the script copies the desktop files we need from within /usr/share/malinux/Desktop/ and the configuration of xfce4 from the /etc/skel/.config/xfce4|xfce4-session
<melodie> the goal of the association is having the user sessions restored after the kids in school have eventuelly messed the desktop. It needs to be restored fresh without knowledge from the teachers (only the launchers and their place, not destroy files they may have saved on the desktop either)
<melodie> it's not a big deal if in the live they are not at the right place, as long as in the install it is, but I am curious to what makes it different.
<melodie> thanks
<melodie> bye
<xubuntu541> hello everyone! i have a problem which i am trying to solve for last few days but even after going to forums and searching, entering codes only thing i am able to achieve is reinstallation of my linux distros
<xubuntu541> my problem is that i am able to connect with internet but any ubuntu based distro is not able to see my wifi
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, skip the preamble, get to the issue?
<cfhowlett> testing internet connection from live session or full installation??
<xubuntu541> manjaro sees it and connects with it but right now i am not able to even see wifi connections using xubuntu
<xubuntu541> both with live sessions as well as full installations
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, what is your wifi chipset (hopefully broadcom ...)
<xubuntu541> i have fully installed xubuntu on acer extensa 7220
<xubuntu541> yes, its broadcom, BCM4311 (14e4:4311) (rev 02)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, confirm that your system > settings > additional drivers picked up the broadcom driver?
<xubuntu541> it didn't
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, so you have not got a configured, active wifi?
<cfhowlett> very different from "can't connect"
<xubuntu541> last time i tried installing them was on linuxmint mate, it asked me to run dkpg config -a and i did
<cfhowlett> not - answering - the - question  ...
<xubuntu541> after that had to reinstall because couldn't run any commands on terminal
<cfhowlett> not - answering - the - question  ...
<xubuntu541> sorry, my mistake.  didn't understand the question
<cfhowlett> you said "can't connect".  I asked if your wifi is even active.
<xubuntu541> i am not able to see the wifi connection. wifi at home is active
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, OK, I suspect you need to configure a couple of things in terminal.  easy to do but .... terminal>
<xubuntu541> sure, terminal is open
<cfhowlett> ubuntu version #??
<xubuntu541> latest, i just download it today and installed
<xubuntu541> latest stable release
<xubuntu541> xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu541> new to xubuntu as well as linux so takes a little time to find things
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, and you still have the ubuntu installation USB??
<xubuntu541> yes
<xubuntu541> not, ubuntu but xubuntu
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, lovely.   you'll like this.  plug in the USB and follow this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<cfhowlett> of course, instead of "cdrom" you'll have to navigate to the usb, probably dev/media/ ...
<xubuntu541> last time i did them and that is what led to system not working properly
<cfhowlett> nothing in this command sequence should effect you system wide
<xubuntu541> ok, i will reboot in usb and follow the command sequence and if any issues, wil come back
<xubuntu541> thanks
<cfhowlett> SSTOP!!!
<cfhowlett> that is absolutely NOT what the tutorial instructs you to do
<cfhowlett> you're using the ubuntu USB/CDROM as a source for the .debs to enable your installed ubuntu wifi.  if you want to TEST if this works, you can do so by booting the live session from the USB.  navigate to filesystem>device>media...
<xubuntu541> sorry
<cfhowlett> not to worry, just confirming we're communicating clearly.  I've booted from USB and enabled wifi when I'm out and about testing computers at the store.  do-able and good test process.  takes about 90 seconds
<xubuntu541> need to how to navigate to filesystem
<xubuntu541> new to linux and commandline
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, easiest way?  go to the usb in filemanager and drag/drop the target address into the terminal
<xubuntu541> navigated
<xubuntu541> should i use these commands? sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<cfhowlett> there are 4 steps in that tutorial ...
<xubuntu541> i know the chip id and pci-id and kernel driver in use
<xubuntu541> but beyond that it becomes confusing for me.
<xubuntu541> i installed bcmwl-kernel-source last time and it made using terminal impossible
<cfhowlett> so you just skipped right over the 3 things you were supposed to install first?
<cfhowlett> for that matter: WHERE on the tutorial do you see " sudo apt-get"....
<cfhowlett> I think you're looking at the wrong item
<cfhowlett> THIS >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<xubuntu541> step 1 run 'lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network '
<xubuntu541> step 2 'usb-devices '????
<cfhowlett> OK, I'm about to give up on you.  I've given you the EXACT link several times and you're off reading something else.  sorry, can't help
<xubuntu541> i am supposed to follow STA - No Internet access?
<cfhowlett> for the 3rd time ... YES.  note: NOWHERE does it tell you lspci anything or apt-get intall anything.  whatever you are doing is NOT what I suggested
<xubuntu541> sorry, i was starting from start of page as it seemed the most logical thing to do when you don't know anything.
<xubuntu541> ok performing them now
<xubuntu541> there is no '/pool/main/p/patch ' in my usb option
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, skip it.  old tutorials and certain capabilities were rolled into subsequent kernels
<xubuntu541> ok
<xubuntu541> ran all the commands terminal shows 'DKMS: install completed' but cursor is not back yet for a long time
<cfhowlett> chillax.  takes time to build things
<cfhowlett> but not that long ...
<xubuntu541> it still doesn't show anything
<cfhowlett> ctrl -x and retry the dpgk -i command.  verify you got it exactly right
<xubuntu541> checked, i wrote commands perfectally. i tried ctrl -x but no cursor opens came. should i try it in new terminal
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, open a new tab and do ps -x | grep dpkg          see if that command shows anything useful
<xubuntu541> it shows me to be in .../b/bcmwl$
<cfhowlett> ???   OK
<xubuntu541>  9358 pts/4    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<cfhowlett> kill -9 9358
<cfhowlett> that WILL kill that dpkg command.  so you are now free to try again
<xubuntu541> bash: kill: (9358) - No such process
<cfhowlett> coo.
<cfhowlett> sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source* | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> THAT will return a url of the command.  paste the url here
<xubuntu541> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process Use netcat.
<cfhowlett> then you didn't kill the previous dpkg
<cfhowlett> ps -x | grep dpkg
<xubuntu541> 9388 pts/4    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<xubuntu541> ~$ kill -9 9388 bash: kill: (9388) - No such process
<cfhowlett> close all terminals.
<cfhowlett> reopen and do that command
<xubuntu541> already closed and restarted the terminal
<cfhowlett> sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source*
<xubuntu541> and then i am running these commands
<cfhowlett> command(s)?  you only need to run the FINAL command now, right?
<cfhowlett> step 4.
<xubuntu541> step 4 is 'sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source*'. i ran it and after that it said dpkg installed. beyond that nothing happens. i don't get terminal back
<xubuntu541> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<cfhowlett> you ARE running on a single command at a time, right?
<xubuntu541> i am getting this error now for running 'sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source*'
<xubuntu541> sure i am running one command at a time.
<Comstock> do you have any other terms open, running any other tasks?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, ^^
<xubuntu541> i can't kill this process and can't run any process which requires administrative privilages. i am pretty sure my pc will not shutdown as well(same thing which made me install xubuntu instead of linux mint mate)
<xubuntu541> no nothing is running
<Comstock> you just said you have a process you can't kill
<cfhowlett> xubuntu541, reboot.  come back and attempt the bcmwl-kernel-source* dpkg again
<Comstock> ^
<xubuntu541> ok
<xubuntu541> rebooting now
<Comstock> the old, turn it off and back on again fix
<cfhowlett> I'm more concerned by the phantom proces
<Comstock> true, i've never had one myself, threw me for a loop
<cfhowlett> Comstock, I fear he may have been running as root
<Comstock> ouch
<xubuntu337> hello everyone once again! i rebooted using 'sudo shutdown -rf +0' it started to shutdown but didn't shutdown, so had to shut it down manually
<cfhowlett> xubuntu337, let's consider that a separate issue
<xubuntu337> ok
<xubuntu337> what shall i do? run dpkg command again?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu337, yep
<cfhowlett> xubuntu337, to be clear, those 4 dpkg -i must be run in the listed sequence
<xubuntu337> yes, no. 2 option doesn't exist so skipped it
<cfhowlett> right
<xubuntu337> reached DKMS: install completed stage. same as before till now
<cfhowlett> xubuntu337, give it a couple more minutes.  MAYBE you just have a really slow system.  say ... 2 minutes?
<xubuntu337> still waiting
<cfhowlett> is your wifi indicate live now?
<xubuntu337> wifi indicator on my system doesn't exist but on router yes. others are using wifi right now
<cfhowlett> click on the network indicator, select enable networking, enable wifi
<xubuntu337> enable networking already selected. no option to enable wifi
<cfhowlett> no option or greyed out??
<xubuntu337> none
<cfhowlett> THAT is not normal.  Don't know what else to tell you.   sorry.
<xubuntu337> just doesn't see wifi at all. on manjaro it not only saw wifi but also got connected with it. Also, tried to set it manually as per settings in manjaro but other than saving wifi connection can't do anything with it
<xubuntu337> ok, anyways thanks for trying.
<xubuntu337> maybe i install manjaro instead since can't fix shutting down problem or any other sudo command
<xubuntu43w> Hi, I am installing Xubuntu in an old computer. Do I have to partion the hard disk for root, swap and home or let Xubuntu do regular installation?
<aakko> hello
<aakko> "show generic application names" setting of whisker menu doesn't work in 15.04
<aakko> is there a way to get it working?
<knome> aakko, works for me
<aakko> nvm. got it working
#xubuntu 2015-09-02
<DarkSector> My application shortcuts seem to have stopped working
<DarkSector> I read somewhere that xfce4-settings-helper is responsible
<DarkSector> I can't seem to find it anywhere in the repos
<DarkSector> How do I fix that?
<xubuntu57w> Earlier today I was trying to install the package ubuntu-touch and it ended up screwing up and I had to restore from my nightly snapshot
<DarkSector> This is driving me crazy
<DarkSector> How do I get the application shortcuts to work again?
<sinewav> DarkSector: Can you be more specific? All shortcuts? The ones in the whisker menu? Launchers?
<DarkSector> All application shortcuts
<DarkSector> The window manager shortcuts are working just fine
<DarkSector> But No application shortcut seems to be working
<DarkSector> sinewav, ^
<sinewav> These are custom ones you made in the keyboard shortcuts menu?
<sinewav> Under settings?
<DarkSector> Well even the default ones don't work
<DarkSector> I added my own just for whisker menu but the other ones don't work either
<DarkSector> Like screen lock etc.
<DarkSector> sinewav,  ^
<DarkSector> My xfce-perchannel-xml has all the shortcuts
<DarkSector> But they just don't seem to be working
<DarkSector> I even used xev to make sure the right key was being identified. Everything seems to be working
<DarkSector> It's like something is turned off
<sinewav> Did this happen after an update? I just installed a security update for XML C++ libraries, I wonder if I'll have the same problem after a restart... :S
<DarkSector> I think I did update stuff today
<DarkSector> But I didn't pay attention which packages were being updated
<sinewav> Unfortunately, I don't think I can help you. I am not familiar with this problem.
<DarkSector> Man,I am so disappointed. I finally found a nice stable DE and this shit happens :(
<DarkSector> People on xfce are silent as well
<sinewav> I'm trying to get in the habit of not updating because yes, xubuntu does break a lot.
<DarkSector> I am running xfce 4.10
<sinewav> Otherwise it's very stable when you use a LTS release and only update security patches.
<DarkSector> I am on xfce4 on top of Ubuntu 14.04
<DarkSector> So that's LTS
<sinewav> Yeah, that should be solid. Sorry to hear it broke. The good news is, ubuntu fixes stuff in a hurry. I've had something break but get fixed within a couple weeks.
<DarkSector> I just can't seem to find this xfce-settings-helper
<DarkSector> xfcesettingsd is running
<DarkSector>       <property name="&lt;Primary&gt;space" type="string" value="/usr/bin/xfce4-popup-whiskermenu"/>
<DarkSector> Damn that's already primary
<DarkSector> OH YES
<DarkSector> FINALLY
<DarkSector> I got the shortcuts running
<DarkSector> OH FUCKING SHIT!
<DarkSector> NOT AGAIN
<DarkSector> So on rebooting
<DarkSector> The shortcuts stop workign
<DarkSector> kill me.
<Unit193> No cursing.
<DarkSector> Yeah whatever. I am done with Xfce.
<tiftixd> hy
<tiftixd> i am user xubuntu :D
<cfhowlett> ask your question
<xubuntu497> hey everyone, having issues with broadcom wifi.
<xubuntu66w> Hi
<xubuntu66w> I need some clarification about xubuntu
<xubuntu66w> ther's some one ?
<xubuntu66w> Hello ?
<iyan> hi xubuntu66w
<xubuntu66w> Hi
<xubuntu66w> i just installed xubuntu 14.04 and i have some question
<xubuntu66w> i was using ubuntu 14.04 and my pc keept freezing every 5 minutes and after like 10 minutes of use the pc was as hot as lava
<xubuntu66w> so i installed the ubuntu 12.04 but same problem
<xubuntu66w> so i tried linux mint 17 and 13 .....and same problem
<xubuntu66w> i went on debian
<xubuntu66w> and same problem
<xubuntu66w> now with xubuntu after 2 hr of use the pc is as cool as when it started
<xubuntu66w> and since i installed it the pc never freeze
<xubuntu66w> on every other distro the fan was going crazy after 10 minutes but on xubunt is seems thet i don't even have a fan
<xubuntu66w> how is this possible ?
<moetunes> more than likely a driver update
<xubuntu66w> driver update ?
<xubuntu66w> i have tried every single distro of ubunt with every desktop lxfce mate ant other shit
<xubuntu66w> the pc was hot as lava after 10 minutes
<moetunes> yes. or just dumb luck
<xubuntu66w> now with xubuntu the pc seems new as 4 years ago
<xubuntu66w> i can't explain this to myself
<xubuntu66w> i was even thinking of getting a new pc
<xubuntu66w> i realy love xubunt should have installed it sooner
<balance> hi, what's the command to open the "start menu"? like pressing that blue thing in the taskbar.
<knome> balance, the blue thing is the xubuntu logo and the command is xfce4-popup-whiskermenu
<balance> knome ah nice! :) thanks
<balance> Is it possible to stick applicatiosn to the taskbar?
<knome> if you mean the panel by the taskbar, sure.
<knome> if you are running a recent release, dry dragging a launcher from the menu
<balance> knome, ah I see
<balance> knome, nearly perfect. Is it possible to not show individual windows in the panel but rather collect them on the launcher symbol?
<knome> you can group applications by changing the window buttons applets settings
<knome> right-click the panel, go to panel -> panel preferences, then tab items, select the "window buttons" applet and click on the cog (edit the currently selected item)
<balance> knome, thanks
<balance> I've installed ubuntu and later on installed xubuntu-desktop - I only worked with linux (ubuntu) console only, so I have not really a clue what's the difference between an ubuntu + xubuntu-desktop vs. xubuntu itself but can I set up multiple monitor according to a tutorial for xubuntu without breaking anything?
<idunnoman> Hiya! I'm running Xubuntu 15.04 (downloaded and installed yesterday), and I'd like to use this panel plugin: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-hardware-monitor-plugin - however, I can't figure out how to install it. There is no "xfce4-hardware-monitor-plugin" package in the default repositories, and installing the xfce4 and xfce4-goodies metapackages hasn't helped (ie. "Add New Items" on a panel doesn't include "H
<balance> when I first started firefox the warning "it's a non executable and unsafe location" (I don't know the proper words anymore) prompted - why's that?
<knome> balance, it likely references to the launcher
<knome> balance, try running 'firefox' from a terminal
<knome> balance, and yes, feel free to set up monitors with a tutorial for xubuntu
<balance> knome, nice to finally have a decent panel :)
<balance> knome if I click the smybol on the desktop the warning comes but via terminal works fine - thanks
<balance> marked it as a executable now it doesnt show up anymore
<xubuntu913> hey everyone, having problems with my xubuntu. whenever i try to shut down or restart the computer, it won't shut down - it just hangs there and I have to do push the power off button on my computer to shut it down
<xubuntu913> i have already tried few versions of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="reboot=pci quiet splash"
<artag> if you do ctrl-alt-f1 is it producing a stream of output ?
<artag> it's nearly always moronmanager that hangs on boot/shutdown ime
<artag> it got so good, and now it's been broken so long ..
<xubuntu913> i found one solution, maybe it will work. i will try resolving it using that. will tell you guys. thanks anyways
<xubuntu73w> hi ive got the power manager set to 40 minutes but it shuts off in 10    any ideas
<gruntz> Hi. What's wrong with xubuntu and ugly looking tray icons? Like here https://i.imgur.com/YunP4ls.png (second from left) - it's spideroak (qt application)
<knome> gruntz, i think you just described it yoursel... "qt application"
<knome> on a more serious note, what version is this?
<gruntz> knome: 15.04 amd64
<gruntz> well... xubuntu/xfce should not break qt tray icons
<gruntz> is there any workaround?
<gruntz> I've also tried with this environment variables:
<gruntz> export QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=gtk
<gruntz> XDGCURRENTDESKTOP="XFCE"
<gruntz> but it didn't help either
<knome> should not break, but xfce is using gtk, so if the tray icons are qt, it's not guaranteed they will work either
<Haroldv> Hello
<knome> hello
<Haroldv> somebody help me ?
<knome> ask the question - if somebody knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<Haroldv> I have a problem, i can't enter in session in xubuntu sorry for my english
<knome> what's your native language?
<Haroldv> spanish
<knome> !es | Haroldv
<ubottu> Haroldv: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu67w> Hello!  I'm using 14.04  (I think) and I was wondering how I could go about having the desktop interface thinger disabled on startup, and just being able to run it if I need it
<bazhang> !nox | xubuntu67w
<ubottu> xubuntu67w: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<xubuntu67w> bazhang: is there a way to get back into the desktop interface from the cli I'll get using that?
<xubuntu67w> Or will I need to remove the text option
<xubuntu67w> I'll go test and see :3  Thanks for the help
<xubuntu00w> Howdy, me again.  I found the config in Grub where I set the 'text' thinger at, but i'm not sure where on the list of options to put it. I tried a couple places, but I'm thinking there's probably somewhere very specific it needs to go
<xubuntu00w> Upon further investigation, it would seem I need to set vga= to text
<xubuntu00w> I'll try that :3
#xubuntu 2015-09-03
<Kodosuntu> Okay, joined on my regular client this time.
<Kodosuntu> There's no vga= in the grub options list, so I have no idea what I need to change or where, short of the linux gfx setting, but I'm not sure what I need to change it to. This time I'm going to stick around until I can either find or get a solid answer.  Thanks in advance
<sysrex> hmmm ages ago there were some small to - do apps, now kind of nothing, any of you guys can suggest a good todo app for xubunt
<xubuntu60w> my xubuntu shuts down in 10 minutes of inactivity but i have the power manager set for 30 minutes  any ideas
<xubuntu72i> xubuntu is coming to my pc :D
<Pici> \o/
<xubuntu72i> i use uefi and install bootloader to sda1 is this correct?
<xubuntu72i> sda1 is efi partition
<xubuntunoob> .help
<senpos> Hello. Do anybody expect issues with CSD (Client Side Decorations)? For me, file-roller is not working that way.
<knome> not working with issues?
<senpos> CSD doesn't work on my Xubuntu 15.04. Tested with file-roller and some calculator app, don't remember the name. On Manjaro all is OK.
<knome> which theme are you using?
<senpos> Default and Numix
<senpos> CSD works for you on Xubuntu? Can you show it? Maybe something is wrong with my settings
<knome> define "works" and "doesn't work" ?
<senpos> For me - CSD doesn't work.
<knome> what does that mean?
<knome> you can't see it?
<knome> you can see it but buttons do not activate?
<knome> it's ugly?
<knome> "doesn't work" isn't helpful at all
<senpos> Well, as i said, i tested it with file-roller, so "Extract" button is NOT on titlebar, it just below it.
<senpos> Give me few minutes to reboot and i'll send you a screenshot with problem.
<knome> but it works as in the buttons do what they are supposed to?
<senpos> Are you kidding? The latest version shouldn't work like this. Just gonna bring few screens for you. Wait.
<knome> i'm not kidding.
<senpos> just came here with screenshots
<senpos> thats how file-roller looks on xubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/AUiU7Yy.png
<senpos> with arc theme, same with default and numix
<knome> okay.
<senpos> and how it should work http://i.imgur.com/AUiU7Yy.png
<senpos> oops sorry wrong link
<senpos> here it is http://i.imgur.com/7j1SmRU.png
<senpos> "Extract" and some other buttons are on the title bar
<knome> yes, that's a newer version than in 15.04.
<senpos> well, gona downgrade the package, wait
<knome> i don't really know what you are trying to prove
<senpos> That Xubuntu can't handle CSD and want to fix it
<flocculant> bit late for 15.04, not likely for 15.10 either - but if you actually want to help - then do so for 16.04 :)
<senpos> But CSD-support released in Xfce 4.12 and 4.12 is on Xubuntu 15.04. Isn't it?
<drc> senpos: Let me get this straight.  YOU are volunteering to fix this problem?
<knome> just to be clear, this is not only a technical issue, it's also a social agreement and a design decision that will need discussing
<cfhowlett> don't write a check ...
<senpos> I just want to know, is it bug with my PC or Xubuntu's feature. <knome> asked me few thing to get more information.
<drc> thought so
<knome> it's a stretch to call it a "feature" either, but that's how it works in xubuntu right now
<senpos> So i do really want to get some info is there any way to make CSD work as it expected
<knome> "expected" for you, maybe not for others...
<senpos> knome: actuall, as feature of CSD-app and Xfce 4.12
<senpos> So, thats all i wanted to know. Thanks.
<knome> i think you might have to build other versions of the apps.
<knome> but i'm not sure, i'm not totally on top of this issue
<senpos> Thanks for advise, will try to build the latest file-roller.
<coughitout_> hello, wondering if anyone can help me with an xubuntu installation problem?
<coughitout_> installed from a cd, completely wiped everything from the hdd, so its the only OS on there. At the end of installation it prompted a restart, and when it boots, just hangs on a black screen with blinking cursor in the top left
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<coughitout_> thank you, I'll try that
<crucerio> hi there, just hooking in and wanting to tell you my issue about a laptop using xubuntu: it looses its keyboard when opening the desktop manager..
<crucerio> this keyboard disconnection occurs after around 1 week after the fresh installation.
<crucerio> updating the software lets it work for another few days, then the keyboard looses it's function again, any idea?
<crucerio> it's xubuntu 15.04 by the way
<ibouvousaime> my USB drive became a 8mb drive and cant mount how can I fix it ?
<Pici> r/70
<DalekSec> Bingo!
<Pici> you sunk my battleship!
 * knome places a meeple on the "family growth" action card
<knome> (reference: http://cardboardandwood.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Family-growth.jpg)
<genii> knome: How many board games do you own?
<scarlot> Anyone who can redirect me to instructions on how to install vivid vervet on partitioned disk via usb? thx
<gordonjcp> evening
<gordonjcp> I'm having some problems with Xubuntu 15.04 with dual monitors on a fairly boring onboard Intel adaptor
<gordonjcp> about half the time I can't get them out of mirror mode
<gordonjcp> even when they do come out of mirror mode, every time I boot they're back in mirror mode
<gordonjcp> is there any way to permanently set the displays to do something sane?
<gordonjcp> or, maybe even remember which monitor is supposed to be left and which is right
<bet0x> Hello, i have a ATI R290 using Open Source Drivers (default) with 3 Monitors, the LightDM has a issue on boot i do see the wrong resolution on my primary screen and i don't know how to configure it. I'm using Ubuntu 15.04
<yoLo_> hey guys, what is that app that we uses to make screenshots/snapshots  ?? similar to windows snipping tool
<knome> xfce4-screenshooter?
<yoLo_> .. no clue
<yoLo_> is that the name ?
<knome> yes.
<yoLo_> ok
<GreenLine> Hi, I use Xubuntu 14.04 and have problem with run Virtualbox. After start  mashine, I get "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)". I try reinstal, update, but nothing work.
<Unit193> GreenLine: Did you ever  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup  ?
<GreenLine> Unit193> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
 * Unit193 can't remember the repos one...
<Unit193> You can check the status  sudo dkms status
<GreenLine> virtualbox, 4.3.10: added
<knome> Unit193, i have /etc/init.d/vboxdrv from repo...
<Unit193> Aha.
<GreenLine> Can I get vboxdrv by apt-get vboxdrv
<GreenLine> <
<GreenLine> ?
<Unit193> !find /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/init.d/vboxdrv does not exist in vivid
<knome> lies.
<knome> though apt-file gets me no results
<knome> i still have it, and i have vbox from the repos
<knome> GreenLine, how did you install virtualbox?
<GreenLine> knome> from Ubuntu SW center
<knome> try "
<knome> sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms
<Unit193> knome: dpkg -S /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<knome> Unit193, virtualbox-4.1
<Unit193> knome: That's not official, mate.
<knome> wah.
<Unit193> !info virtualbox-4.1
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-4.1 does not exist in vivid
<knome> weird.
<knome> my vbox also says 4.3...
<Unit193> knome: That's fron vbox repos, and old at that.
<knome> but i don't have those repos enabled...
<knome> and not using the binaries..
<Unit193> dpkg -l virtualbox-4.1, is it rc?
<knome> yes
<knome> whatever that means...
<Unit193> RC="$(COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}')" && [ "$RC" ] && sudo dpkg --purge $RC
<knome> well i just purged it myself.
<GreenLine> knome> I try it, but I get error Consult /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.3.10/build/make.log for more information.  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules    [ OK ]   * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules    * No suitable module for running kernel found    [fail] invoke-rc.d: initscript virtualbox, action "restart" failed.
#xubuntu 2015-09-04
<RJ45> Hi, using Xubuntu 14.04 (upgraded from 12.04), After playing around 30 or more .webms on a website in Firefox, pulseaudio stops playing audio until I kill it, then after killing it sound works again but for some reason some programs that make sound leak CPU A-LOT until I kill those programs too..
<RJ45> any idea what's wrong?, is there a better more stable solution?
<_ilak> which directory do i move the theme i downloaded to?
<gcbirzan_> is it possible, in 15.04, to not start lightdm on boot?
<Unit193> gcbirzan_: Several ways, one easy way is appending 'text' to the boot cmdline (eg, after 'quiet splash')
<gcbirzan_> let's see!
<Unit193> So, you can do it upon one boot or add it to /etc/default/grub.  You can also just disable the service.
<gcbirzan_> nope.
<Unit193> Can you  cat /proc/cmdline | pastebinit?
<Lemino> Hi, I've a question about suspend/hibernate that I've failed to find and answer for otherwhere.
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lemino> I have a Dell VOSTRO 3360, running xubuntu 15.04. My issue is this; if I use the closing of the lid to enter suspend or hibernation, it works but leaving it in either state more than a minute breaks the wireless on wake up. I will then have to manually restart the wireless (hardware switch) and it functions normally again. If I instead use the menu (either through clicking or pressing the power button) to enter suspend or hibernation,
<Lemino> I guess somehow different commands must be used for the different approaches to differ in outcome like this, but how do I fix it so I could use the lid to put my computer to sleep?
<cfhowlett> Lemino, xfce power manager settings > On AC > Action > When laptop lid is closed >
<xubuntu89w> KM player is not working in Xubuntu
<xubuntu89w> This is after fresh install of Xubuntu
<xubuntu89w> installed all Xubuntu restricted packages also
<xubuntu89w> any one can help?
<koegs> i dont know km player, why not use vlc?
<xubuntu34w> hello guys!
<xubuntu34w> anyone online?
<holstein> yes
<xubuntu34w> Everyone using xubuntu?
<xubuntu34w> lol
<Lemino> Thank you cfhowlett, I've tried a couple of different settings now and come to the conclusion that both making the lid control hibernate and letting the computer hibernate solely by pressing the power button breaks the wireless. So it ought to have something to do with suspend. Right now, I've set my system to sleep when lid is closed and suspends it by pressing the power button and then choosing "suspend". This seems to work.
<cfhowlett> Lemino, happy2help!
<Lemino> Yes, thanks! Although it would be nice to know why suspend breaks wireless (the times this happens).
<holstein> ive seen that as well
<cfhowlett> Lemino, suspend seems to be a bit of an issue across all the !flavors
<holstein> but,  im the kind of guy who will just replace problematic wifi chips, if they dont support linux well..
<Lemino> Hmm, yeah. Holstein, are you in the same position I am?
<holstein> Lemino: well, as i said, i have seen that issue before.. on several chipsets..
<Lemino> Aha, maybe there's a solution somewhere down the road in later updates of xubuntu. Anyways, thanks guys!
<holstein> when im learning how to supply my own support for the operating system im choosing to run, instead of the one the manufacturer promised support for, i will typically try a lot of different linux kernel versions, simply from the live iso, when possible
<deepak> I am able to connect to wifi but cannot browse
<deepak> no internet after it connects
<deepak> Please help
<deepak> nyone?
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> i think, for me, step one would be, to connect via wired, and simply update, and reboot.. then, i would go through simple troubleshooting.. can *any* device connect to that access point? can the device connect to other access points? etc..
<holstein> can the gateway be pinged.. is the device getting an IP...
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> 14.04 comes up with a black screen. sometimes an X mouse pointer after a while. usually not. but the xfce session does not start. no idea what's borked. Xog log has no EE.
<DexterF> uninstalled nvidia to go back to nouveau for testing, same
<DexterF> system is responsive otherwise, can ssh in
<DexterF> GAH. home is full...
<cfhowlett> DexterF, login recovery mode: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean          should give you a bit of breathing room
<xubuntu83w> Hi All
<slickymasterWork> !hi | xubuntu83w
<ubottu> xubuntu83w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DexterF> cfhowlett: or delete the dd image that filled home :) works...
<cfhowlett> DexterF, yep. it's always the little things ... :)
<DexterF> cfhowlett: I'd appreciate if the boot splash would tell already. it does happen a lot really.
<cfhowlett> DexterF, it was probably contained in a log somewhere
<account> I just loaded xubuntu for the first time
<account> I love this os
<account> anyone have any neat tricks or tips
<xubuntu11w> Hello, I'm having trouble with FF 40.0.3 - it won't start, complaining something about Clearlooks invalid string. Any ideas?
<xubuntu11w> That is Xubuntu 14.04, sorry...
<xubuntu11w> ...and running on Xfce 4.12
<lesa> Hello, I'm having problem starting Firefox in 14.04...
<lesa> Firefox won't start anymore, Xubuntu 14.04
<lesa> anybody there?
<knome> no, we're all hiding
<lesa> i see no questions... may I ask one?
<knome> that's what this channel is for
<lesa> ok, but you've here to reply or, like me, to ask a question?
<knome> you should just ask the question - if people know the answer, they'll most likely reply.
<lesa> Thanks:-D
<knome> well ok.
<liar> I want to put a file on /etc/X11/xorg.d/
<liar> but this directory does not exist
<liar> whats the equivalent?
<usr13> liar: sudo find / -name xorg.d -type d
<Unit193> mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.d/ && cp file /etc/X11/xorg.d/
<usr13> Yea;  Or, just create it.
<liar> ohh, so I can just creat that...
<liar> ok, let me try
<usr13> liar: If you are the sysadmin; Yes.
<liar> I do
<cubatron> Any idea on how install Dual Video cards ATI HD RAdeon 7750 in Xubuntu 15.04?
#xubuntu 2015-09-05
<eight08> is it odd that xubuntu didn't install a program like whois?
<Unit193> Not specifically, though I do myself.
<cfhowlett> eight08, no it's not odd.  if you want it, get it.
<eight08> cfhowlett, I did, I just thought it was weird. I feel like the last time I installed xub it was installed by default
<cfhowlett> eight08, I think you're correct, but things do change.
<eight08> good point
<Unit193> Could check the seeds to see.
<Unit193> Or manifests.
<eight08> Unit193 I should probably get in the habit of doing that
<Unit193> And create a list of your applications.
<cfhowlett> dpkg -l > applications
<Unit193> Err, not like that no.
<ninox> Hi guys!
<ninox> I've installed on my notebook xubuntu, but I have problems with the wifi connection
<ninox> The computer recognizes the wifi and I can connect it on a wifi
<ninox> But I can surf on internet only for some minutes
<ninox> Then the connection doesn't work more
<ninox> Can you help me? Thanks! :)
<davegri> Anyone know why save image as might not be working in chrome?
<davegri> It doesn't open a window
<flips> 15.04 xubuntu x86_68, virt-viewer/spicec works, but virt-manager still complains SpiceClientGTK missing ... hints?
<lesa> Hello! :) Does anyone of you have Xubuntu 14.04 with Xfce 4.12 with working Firefox 40.0.3? I like the browser but it keeps crashing everytime. :(
<Unit193> Might want to check bug reports, apport should generate them.  Output goes to ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log that might be interesting.
<Unit193> I use vivid or wily myself.
<lesa> I am getting this error when running in safe mode http://paste.ubuntu.com/12281265/
<Unit193> For the heck of it, not that I think it'll do anything, can you switch to Greybird|Numix or any other Shimmer theme for a second?
<lesa> Thanks Unit193, I'll check there ... Ok I will switch
<lesa> No luck, different error this time http://paste.ubuntu.com/12281295/
<lesa> Do you have any idea what i could do?
<lesa> here is the content of startxfce4.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/12281315/
<lesa> also not looking good... :(
<Unit193> lesa: That's a usual error, I get it too so knew to ignore it.
<lesa> Ok, but FF won't budge. :(
<lesa> How do you make it run then Unit193?
<Unit193> I just launch it, no problems for me.  And you said you used  firefox --safe-mode  ?
<lesa> Yes,  it says (process:2604): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<lesa> Yesterday came an update(for kernel and Xfce too) perhaps it broke things for me.
<cfhowlett> lesa, the test is to boot the older kernel
<lesa> I'll try right away, thanks cfhowlett
<lesa> Nope, using older kernel didn't change anything.
<Unit193> Wouldn't expect it to.  Usually a recommendation is to try out a guest session, see if any config is mangled.  Also, you mentioned PPAs, could one of those be the issue?
<lesa> I'll try with a guest session. But tell me Unit193 do you ever apt-get autoremove any "no longer required" packages? I'm starting to regret doing it.
<Unit193> Yep.
<knome> lesa, it's sage.
<knome> *safe too
<knome> lesa, it won't break anything
<Unit193> Usually safe, anywho.
<knome> when it's not, then there's something wrong anyway
<lesa> Allright i try with a guest account
<Unit193> I do it with --purge, but I do look at what packages.
<knome> Unit193, yep, same here.
<knome> Unit193, has never broken anything for me though
<knome> Unit193, but i don't use a lot of PPAs or weird stuff like you...
<lesa> heh, Firefox is running in guest account. Any ideas?
<Unit193> I don't do a lot of PPAs.
<knome> Unit193, PPAs or weird stuff
<Unit193> Weird stuff is the only way to do it.
<knome> lesa, try removing the cache
<lesa> sorry?
<knome> lesa, eg. /home/yourusername/.cache
<lesa> ok, right away
<lesa> done
<lesa> but Firefox still won't budge
<Unit193> I'd strace it, see where the hangup is.
<lesa> sorry "strace" is what exactly, unit193?
<Unit193> A very user unfriendly program..
<lesa> So how do i use it?
<lesa> i have it installed tho...
<Unit193> You could either 1. Launch the profile manager and try to create a new profile (or see if it gets that far.)  2. Move the firefox dirs such that it re-creates them (and if it doesn't help you can move them back.)
<lesa> I have so far, tried to completely remove it, deleting all stuff left even when uninstall purge is issued, but when i reinstall the same thing happens from my user account.
<Unit193> Presuming you have removed .cache, the important one is ~/.mozilla/
<Unit193> Ah, fun.
<lesa> ok, I'll delete that too
<Unit193> Well, that's your firefox profile...
<lesa> no, same thing, only this time around it asks to import things from Chrome, then same error happens
<Unit193> Error, different than the one you pasted?
<lesa> no the same thing again
<Unit193> Right, that's unrelated.
<lesa> but, how do i fix my profile if i cannot access firefox even in safe mode?
<Unit193> knome: Got any easier ideas?
<knome> i would probably simply try reinstalling firefox
<lesa> i did that AND deleted .mozilla stuff from /etc and /usr and that didn't help. it's weird that it's working from guest session tho:-(
<knome> wait, you deleted stuff from /etc and /usr ?
<lesa> yes because there is /etc/firefox left even if it is purged and there is /usr/lib/firefox and /usr/lib/firefox-addons which should also be deleted for a complete removal.
<lesa> and dotted stuff in /home like .mozilla .adobe...
<lesa> but all that didn't help any so far...
<lesa> I guess, my Xfce settup is somehow broken and I should just let it be and get used to Chrome(while its working) till it gets totally down needing clean install. Thanks a ton bros! Much obliged.:)
<lesa> Hello again guys (Unit193, knome)?
<lesa> I've found the culprit...
<lesa> for Firefox not running
<lesa> u there?
<flips> what was the culprit? :)
<dunpeal> Hi. Is there a way to set a custom icon for an application on the task switcher?
<auscompgeek> dunpeal: well, icon themes exist
<lesa> Just wanted to say hey and warn everyone that freshplayer plugin seems to have a bug which prevents Firefox from starting, for that's what it was i was asking help for earlier this day.
<lesa> thanks Unit193 and knome for your help. :) all is in order, except flash player is still required on number of sites so, i cannot ditch it right now.
<drc> lesa: Not knowing what went on earlier with flash, maybe changing to "ask to activate" instead of "always activate".  That way you can choose when Flash is actually used.
<lesa> well, the thing is, i cannot even start firefox when freshplayer is installed. wonder if firefox is still compatible with npapi plugins? if not then we're stack with old and risky flash player 11.2 from regular repos.
<drc> True, but if you change to "ask" then you minimize your exposure.
<lesa> i prefer to use the latest 18.0.233 version that comes with Chrome. Perhaps, it is better maintained.
<hoodedice> how do I reorder the window buttons on the top pane?
<cfhowlett> hoodedice, right click, move
<hoodedice> doesn't work
<hoodedice> it is moving the window
<cfhowlett> panel > preferences > Items
<hoodedice> found what I needed in the preferences for the panel item, ie, Window Buttons
<hoodedice> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<|Anthony|> what file is changed when using the settings manager GUI for Xfce? I changed the splash screen setting in there and now the computer will not boot into that OS
<|Anthony|> I'm hoping that I can boot into another OS and edit that file from there.
<|Anthony|> what file is changed when using the settings manager GUI for Xfce? I changed the splash screen setting in there and now the computer will not boot into that OS
<|Anthony|> I can't seem to stay connected on this phone
<|Anthony|> what file is changed when using the settings manager GUI for Xfce? I changed the splash screen setting in there and now the computer will not boot into that OS
<ravi__kumar> how can i switch from ubuntu's default desktop env to xfce's lightweight desktop env ?
<flips> install task-xubuntu-desktop ... then remove the other stuff later ... :)
<Lemino> Hi, I run xubuntu on a Dell Vostro 3360. Letting the closing of the lid (as set in power management settings) controll suspend or hibernate works fine, except it breaks the wireless upon awakening. How come? Everything works as suppossed when I tell the system to suspend or hibernate through the menu.
#xubuntu 2015-09-06
<virtualbox504> Hello
<chrispa6e> hello, please can anyone tell me how to disable guest in 15.10?
<Unit193> cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-noguest.conf
<Unit193> [SeatDefaults]
<Unit193> allow-guest=false
<chrispa6e> @Unit ty, I'll try.
<chrispa6e> no such file or directory.
<sak> yes, something like that. There is a PDF download for administration ubuntu for first installation. When I find it I will post the link
<Unit193> That's a file I created (well technically a package installs /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-noguest.conf for me, but same thing only you should create that file in etc.)
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | chrispa6e
<ubottu> chrispa6e: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Unit193> cfhowlett: Xubuntu supports beta releases in here.
<Unit193> Pre-beta not so much though.
<chrispa6e> Ok, sorry.
<Unit193> chrispa6e: No you're good.
<chrispa6e> I was  missing [SeatDefaults] line. It works now ty.
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<Fjorgynn> morning
<valutcizen> Hi!
<valutcizen> I need someone who have good knowlage with initrd init sripts in xubuntu to add feature (i can pay for support)
<bazhang> try alis valutcizen
<bazhang> !alis | valutcizen
<ubottu> valutcizen: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<xubuntu43i> hey everyone
<knome> hello.
<knome> :P
<Fjorgynn> https://i.imgur.com/SXBFr8Z.png
<Fjorgynn> love this
<knome> glad to hear you enjoy xubuntu
<Unit193> Trying to think if that's gmrun or what, kind of looked like i3 but said you were using xfwm.
<campee> for some reason my laptop's touchpad has stopped working after upgrading to xubuntu 15.10. i checked "settings" and verified that the device is enabled. i ran "evtest" against /dev/input/eventX and when i move my finger around on the touchpad and i see a ton of output, so it's picking up the device properly. any ideas?
<holstein> campee: i would run the live iso that i know supported the hardware, or, windows, if its installed, and promised to support the hardware.. i would want to see that its not broken, before i spend (waste) too much time trying to "fix" it..
<campee> it worked just fine with ubuntu 14.04/14.10
<holstein> if you feel your tests provide that, then, you can move on..
<campee> are you suggesting that my touchpad is broken?
<holstein> campee: sure. but, the key word there is "worked".. if you havent see it working.. and, it doenst take long to fire up a live iso
<holstein> campee: no. im suggesting that you can test, and definitively rule that out. thats all. im not assuming its broken
<campee> what about evtest generating output when i move my finger on the touchpad?
<holstein> campee: as i said, if you feel that satisfies that for you, then move on.. could be something specifically broken in 15.10 right now, since, its not released yet
<campee> 15.04. sorry, i misspoke
<holstein> i think i would simply try my guest account, and make sure that its a system wide issue.. or, see if its isolated to the user config
<campee> alright. let me try a guest account
<holstein> would be relevant to see if *any* controller moved the cursor.. etc.. can an external USB mouse move the cursor.. does it happen as other users..
<campee> well, the mouse doesn't work at the login screen, so i'm not surprised that it doesn't work in the guest account :)
<campee> this is an IBM thinkpad. it has two mice, a touchpad and a trackpad. the trackpad works fine, but i prefer the touchpad (which used to work!)
<holstein> well, if it were my machine, i would simply run a 15.04 live iso on it, and see that it works with 15.04.. then, i would know what all about the hardware specifically supports ubuntu 15.04
<holstein> campee: you are referring to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection ?
<campee> come on man, if 14.04 and 14.10 supported my touchpad, you really don't think that 15.04 would? heh
<holstein> campee: no, i dont think that.. but, im saying, *i* would know, by just simply testing. since, its easy to do so
<campee> yeah, that's what i was following
<holstein> campee: but, you dont have to. im just saying, it saves me time to know for sure
<campee> i just feel like it's 99.99% going to work off the liveCD and it's not worth my time to find a USB drive, download an ISO, put it on the USB drive, reboot, etc to eliminate an extremely small possibility. reasonable?
<holstein> campee: its not really up to me to decide that for you.. if you think its resonable, then, it is.. im quite sure, personally, its an issue with the upgrade
<campee> right. i'd like to move in the direction of debugging what this issue could be. i followed that guide and didn't make much progress and was hoping for some suggestions here
<holstein> campee: sure.. *did* you plug an external USB mouse in? that guide suggested that as well..
<holstein> i think its relevant, since, its an upgrade.. to ask if you have a custom xorg.conf in place?
<campee> like i said, the trackpad mouse works fine. would you agree that negates the need to test a second mouse?
<holstein> campee: it takes me *so* little time to just grab a USB mouse, i just do that... but again, if you feel that is validating the test, then, you move on..
<holstein> whats the output of "xinput" ?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<campee> http://pastebin.com/ExxhCLA9
<holstein> campee: do you have an xorg.conf in place? or, have you configured your OS with an settings as such in the past? for the touchpad?
<campee> here's the output of evtest, where you can see me moving my finger around on the touchpad and it generating output: http://pastebin.com/b7ZBetV0
<campee> holstein: i'm just using whatever the defaults are. i have not modified xorg.conf (to my knowledge)
<flips> should /etc/hostname be just hostname or fqdn?
<campee> it's just hostname on my system, which is what the installer put in
<campee> holstein any ideas? :)
<holstein> campee: sure.. try upstream at #ubuntu since, that channel will be more populated, and its more about "broken plumbing" due to the upgrade, likely
<campee> woohoo, i got it working
<campee> i tried to reinstall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, only to find that it wasn't installed
<campee> so i tried installing it and got:
<campee> The following packages have unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics : Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.15.99.903)
<holstein> yeah.. that's something you'll need
<campee> so i did apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<campee> and i noticed that it did the following:
<campee> The following packages will be REMOVED: xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-evdev-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid
<campee> i guess the old version was conflicting somehow
<campee> thanks for your help holstein
<holstein> campee: cheers.. you sorted it out :)
<[Akeno]> Just stepped back from Manjaro Linux to Xubuntu. Any specific updates to 14.04 since release 1?
<[Akeno]> I must kinda admit, #manjaro was more active channel...
<knome> [Akeno], what do you exactly even mean with your question?
<knome> [Akeno], point releases newer bring in new features, but bug fixes for sure
<knome> [Akeno], so, what kind of specific updates are you looking for?
<[Akeno]> Ah knome yeah I didn't use Xubuntu since 14.04.1, so now I've got 14.04.3, just curious what's done.
<knome> point releases are just maintaining
<[Akeno]> Happy to hear about bugfixes :)
<[Akeno]> Was kinda turned down by home folder [null encryption] bug at the time. That seems to be gone now.
<[Akeno]> But now it's stable to me :)
#xubuntu 2016-09-05
<ordinate> dicked around in the terminal, xfce4-panel doesn't work in the slightest
<ordinate> rebooted, f9'd from the boot menu into ubuntu, found no boot media or something
<ordinate> changed up the boot order to get it back, but the problem still persists
<ordinate> also that time problem is back again
<xubuntu73d> hello?
<ordinate> hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu73d> LOL  great some really is here!
<ordinate> huwway
<xubuntu73d> Got a question about setting up multiple users in Xubuntu.  I have two accounts: Admin and Desktop user.  But when I reboot the machine it always defaults to a no login boot to the Admin desktop.  Before I made the Desktop account, it always came to the standard login prompt.  How can I set it up to always boot to the User Selection/Login prompt?
<ordinate> knome knows, i don't
<xubuntu73d> Not sure how I broke it.
<knome> did you set up automatic login?
<xubuntu73d> No.  Before creating the second account, I always booted to the session/user selection gui.
<xubuntu73d> Just FYI, I do have another distro on the drive and at boot have to select in the grub bootloader.  I can't see how that would make any diff though.
<xubuntu73d> Any ideas?
<xubuntu73d> Well, thanks for trying.
<yourgg> hello, i'm trying to install korean language/keyboard on xubuntu 16.04.01 but so far with no success anyone here knows anything about that?
<yourgg> I use fcitx , the korean keyboard appears in the indicator bar, I can switch it on from there but it has no effect
<yourgg> in my old machine I was using Ibus without problem should I go back to it or keep trying with fcitx?
<lshw> hi everybody. Is someone here willing to answer a question about developing an xfce4-panel-plugin?
<yourgg> nobody experienced with fcitx and korean has time to help me ?
<Fernando-Basso> I was going to suggest arch wiki to yourgg: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Internationalization/Korean
<Fernando-Basso> It might help.
<malysps> hello, I have one minor issue with Greybird in Xubuntu 16.04, can I ask here or better create new issue on github?
<tmsbrg> malysps, you can post your issue here and see if there's anyone around who knows about it or could help you
<tmsbrg> if it's really a bug then it's worth adding looking for it in the issue tracker and adding it if it's not there yet.
<tmsbrg> s/adding looking/looking/
<malysps> this issue is visible on twitch.com website, I'll show you two screenshots 1) http://prnt.sc/ceioxz 2) http://prnt.sc/ceio54
<malysps> 1) is a Zukitre theme, and it looks clean 2) is Greybird and it shows unnecessary scrollbar on the left side (above the avatar) and overlapping scrollbars on the right side
<tmsbrg> malysps, wouldn't that be a problem with the theme combination?
<YankDownUnder> malysps: You've looked on github for this issue?
<mypainter> Hi. After installing plasma (kde) I can no longer log into xfce. The mouse look changed after installing plasma, which was cool, but after a couple boots it just stopped being able to log in at all. I tried installing lxdm and the like, but when selecting xubuntu or xfce as a session it just either bounces me out (lxdm) or hangs with a desktopbackground and mouse (lightdm). Lxde and Kde both work fine.
<mypainter> memory usage is 44% or under for all df -H listings
<malysps> tmsbrg, what do you mean by combination? YankDownUnder, yes, I couldn't find it, but maybe I must look deeper
<YankDownUnder> malysps: https://github.com/lassekongo83/zuki-themes => where to start...
<tmsbrg> malysps, I'm not exactly an expert of window themes, but maybe Greybird and Zukitre aren't meant to work together
<malysps> yes, I've got zuki-themes (branch 3.18) from github, but this issue is about Greybird (default Xubuntu 16.04 version)
<malysps> I'm not combining them in any way
<malysps> screenshot with Zukitre theme is only to show how this website should look like (no scrollbars)
<mypainter> Any ideas? How can I get a detailed terminal-style output  / log to figure out why I cannot login using xfce anymore?
<tmsbrg> mypainter, no idea but it may be work looking at the logs like checking `dmesg|less' and scrolling to the end after the login fail
<mypainter> ok, thanks tmsbrg
<mypainter> that is a good point. although, there isn't a xfce log somewhere though?
<tmsbrg> I don't think so and I don't see any on my system
<tmsbrg> though lightdm has a log that could be worth checking out in /var/log/lightdm
<YankDownUnder> mypainter: In some instances - installing KDE/Plasma will cause "sddm" to be installed - and having the two different "display managers" can cause issues - more than just login issues. You should be ablle to use the first tty (using CTL+ALT+F1), login, do a "sudo service lightdm stop", then do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" => make sure that lightdm is set as the primary displaymanager....once done, you can then do: sudo service
<YankDownUnder> lightdm start => see if that resolves the issue...
<mypainter> does sddm not play nice with xfce?
<mypainter> also, YankDownUnder, when I try that, I will lose irc connection
<YankDownUnder> mypainter: It *can* => but bear in mind that it's primarily a KDE/Plasma "dm" and it *can* cause issues with "other" window managers and desktops...(been there done that)
<mypainter> would that explain why the cursor changed?
<YankDownUnder> mypainter: Yes
<mypainter> ok
<mypainter> yeah it was something like the first reboot the cursor changed, then a few later the desktop icons were kind of unreadible unless selected -so i changed the theme to fix it, and then a few reboots after that it just stopped working altogether
<mypainter> ok, thanks <YankDownUnder>, I'll be back (hopefully)
<YankDownUnder> mypainter: Look, the reality of the situation is this: KDE/Plasma and all the rest have not played nice for years...many years...so, if you're going to mix up the desktop environments, bear this in mind and be prepared...it can get ugly (literally, it can get ugly - themes, icons, and more) :)
<mypainter> nope
<mypainter> using lxde from lightdm seems to be my best option
<mypainter> plasma is too slow for this i3
<mypainter> it works but everything is just an extra .5seconds slower
<mypainter> dropdown boxes etc
<YankDownUnder> mypainter: All the "eye candy" comes at a price.
<mintlovers> https://twitter.com/Alamann7/status/772684722325508096/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<mintlovers> heh heh
<mypainter> <YankDownUnder>: So I checked the log locations
<mypainter> and I can't find anything that seems like it would say why xfce keeps failing
<YankDownUnder> mypainter: Create a new user. Try to login to XFce with the new user. If you *can*, then that tells you something is hosed in the profile.
<mypainter> hmm that is an interesting idea
<mypainter> unrelated question?
<mypainter> :
<YankDownUnder> Shoot
<mypainter> how can I have a window in xubuntu automatically move to a part of the screen
<mypainter> similar to super+arrow in windows
<mypainter> ?
<YankDownUnder> mypainter: You mean a "saved state" for a window?
<mypainter> no. just tiled movement
<mypainter> from keyboard, make a window take up half the screen (either horizontally or vertically)
<YankDownUnder> mypainter: Look through the "window manager" settings and "window manager tweaks" => there used to be several different ways of doing it, but that, for me, is past time...and if I recall, there was a means by which to assign keycombos to such...but again...in the past for me...
#xubuntu 2016-09-06
<fkn_white_male> yo
<fkn_white_male> is the disappearing mouse cursor issue in X fixed?
<malysps_> fkn_white_male, you mean this one? http://xubuntu.org/news/sru-16-04-intel-cursor-bug-fix-released/
<glitchd> in thunar where are the icons for the different categories located? my pictures category is missing the icon for it.
<glitchd> this is what im trying to fix http://picbin.org/src/1138
<glitchd> theres a bunch of people in here and not a single one replys, youre all either really busy, or really rude.
<malysps> glitchd, that is a default icon for this in Xubuntu, it's not missing
<glitchd> malysps, its not the default icon as ive had this theme installed before and it didnt look like that. all im trying to do is to figure out what i have to edit to fix it.
<malysps> but if you want to change it, it's located in /usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce/places/16/folder_pictures.png
<glitchd> malysps, thank you
<malysps> I see that folder_pictures.png and folder-pictures.png are just symlinks to another file
<glitchd> malysps, would you know how to fix my particular problem then?
<malysps> well, if you really don't like this icon you can change it for another one or edit it
<malysps> this one -> /usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce/mimes/16/image-x-generic.png
<malysps> I think...
<glitchd> wow. thats the exact one thats missing
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> thank you very much
<glitchd> u cant imagine how many times i have asked in these rooms for help on this very subject and just got shot down each time
<malysps> no problem
<glitchd> welp, go figure i couldnt figure out how to put the correct icon in place of the one that was there so i just got another icon theme
<glitchd> not the fix i was going for, but it works
<glitchd> until the next reinstall anyways
<glitchd> 16.10 should be out soon enought
<glitchd> enough*
<glitchd> im outta here for now, thx again malysps
<malysps> well, too bad, I just have an easy solution for glitched issue
<pavlushka> lol
<xbones83> help
<MelRay> Hey everyone I have a question I'm installing xubuntu 16.04 on an old dell inspiron 530 which has two hard drives. During setup if I choose LVM will it ask me if I want to use both hard drives and they will appear as one? Or do I choose Something else and do it that way?
<xubuntu48w> Hi everybody.
<xubuntu48w> Is there someone get issues with ALSA on Xubuntu ? Example... When I start my laptop I get sound (through speakers) ... If I plug my headphone in, I get sound through it... But when I plug my headphone off there's no sound through speakers...
<xubuntu20w> Me again
#xubuntu 2016-09-07
<amilai> http://linkis.com/www.jta.org/2016/09/WDOMz
<amilai> On his website, he accuses Jews of controlling the government and the media, and quotes “The Protocols of the Elders of Zion,” a notorious anti-Semitic screed that purports to describe a Jewish plan for world domination.
<Unit193> amilai: Not the channel for that stuff.  Please leave
<amilai> Unit193, This is mainstream news.
<amilai> Christopher Bollyn was one of the first to promote conspiracy theories linking 9/11 terrorism with Jews and Israel, the Anti-Defamation League said. (YouTube)
<Unit193> amilai: This isn't a news channel.
<amilai> Unit193, You got op privileges in here?
<toothe> I'm using Xubuntu. To resize the window, I have to move my mouse EXACTLY on the edge of a Window, which is hard. Is there a way to make that size larger?
<knome> toothe, you might want to read http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<knome> toothe, (the answer to your question exactly is yes, if you change the window manager theme)
<toothe> :)
<toothe> thank you.
<toothe> hm...I see where you resize the colors, not the size or anything of that sort?
<knome> settings -> window manager -> tab 'style'
<toothe> A) I appreciate it. B) I don't see where the resize is.
<knome> different themes have different size window borders, so either more or less area to hit
<toothe> ohh....
<knome> the article i linked you to covers some alternatives to windows resizing, and i actually would recommend some of those methods instead of dragging the border
<knome> (well, you can drag a top border too, if you need to do it mouse-only)
<toothe> thank you!
<MrTulias> Hi. Where/when gets pulseaudio the nice level value? He gets value -11 when the max is 0
<MrTulias> in the syslog I see this line machine rtkit-daemon[2862]: Successfully made thread 2861 of process 2861 (n/a) owned by '108' high priority at nice level -11.
<MrTulias> and then a lot of those: Successfully made thread 2880 of process 2861 (n/a) owned by '108' RT at priority 5
<MelRay> I installed 16.04 from USB. When it tries to boot it goes to boot rescue saying a file is missing. I chose to use LVM. When I re-insert the USB stick it will let it boot to the installation but gives a print to screen saying something has not yet been activated?
<xubuntu981> Hi there. How can I configure a remote desktop access in xubuntu 14.04, (as a server, to be connected)
<knome> depends a lot on how you want to connect to the system
<tmsbrg> knome, somewhat curious myself. What's good software for it? Like if I want to control my PC with my laptop when I'm somewhere else
<knome> control your pc in what way?
<tmsbrg> knome, like I would if I was there, controlling input and seeing the screen output?
<tmsbrg> so I could for example browse the internet with it
<knome> i use x11vnc for that
<tmsbrg> alright, thanks for the tip
<knome> but depending on the purpose, 'ssh host -X application_to_run' might work for you too
<knome> (obviously need ssh server for the latter)
<knome> x11vnc is the server software for the former, any vnc viewer should go
<tmsbrg> knome, X forwarding doesn't always work well, does it? I never did it but I heard something like it being problematic
<tmsbrg> with SSH that is
<knome> that's why i said "depending on the purpose"
<knome> for some purposes vnc might not be the ideal solution either
<knome> to begin with, transferring the desktop can take a lot of bandwidth
<knome> doing it with a secure connection like ssh means even more bandwidth...
<tmsbrg> I can imagine
<tmsbrg> I guess you could lower the resolution when connecting from remote
<knome> so usually it doesn't really make sense to connect to some other PC to be able to browse the web
<knome> because in order to do that, you need a decent web connection anyway
<knome> that, and there are other tweaks you can add in, but it still is relatibely heavy
<knome> *relatively
<tmsbrg> a friend of mine did it once to circumvent internet censorship, when he didn't have a proxy server or anything else
<knome> right, in that case you might want to look at serious/real proxy server stuff rather than vnc or other x forwarding
<tmsbrg> well it was just an example really, I was just curious
<knome> sure; just proving that it really depends on the purpose you have
<tmsbrg> true
<knome> and obviously you only want to expose as little of you system to the web as you can
<knome> *your
<knome> or "have to" really...
<rch44> testing
<rchan44> hello
<xubuntu97w> Hola?
<xangua> Hi
<xubuntu97w> emmm i need help...
<xangua> I need money...
<xangua> No tengo dinero, ni nada que dar 🎶
<xubuntu97w> mmm ok...
<xubuntu97w> bye
<Spass> I guess your joke wasn't funny for him
#xubuntu 2016-09-08
<xubuntu26d>  My xubunto not boot after restart it someone help ?.
<Valchik921> Hi all!
<calico> which is the best light weight PDF reader?
<calico> I used SumatraPDF on windows which was pretty good but it's nit available for linux
<knome> evince is installed by default
<calico> Thanks! I cleaned up anything I deemed unnecessary for now after installing :))
#xubuntu 2016-09-09
<Wiegand92> Hey everyone! I just installed xubuntu on my old imac core 2 duo and it wont let me connect to wifi, any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> Wiegand92, install the wifi driver.
<cfhowlett> !wifi | Wiegand92
<ubottu> Wiegand92: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wiegand92> Thanks! Was having a hard time finding the right article
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Wiegand92> Hey again, so I've downloaded the proper driver for my wifi, and transferred it to my desktop via usb, but now i'm having a hard time actually installing it
<Wiegand92> I've unpackaged it on my desktop, but cant find the proper command to install it this way
<xangua> Transferred the proper driver meaning?
<xangua> What file is this?
<Wiegand92> ah sorry just noticed this, I need the bcmwl driver for my imac wifi
<Wiegand92> i've downloaded the tar.gz file and transferred it to my desktop
<Wiegand92> but i'm hitting a wall with installing the actual driver
<Wiegand92> i'm sure it's something stupid i'm overlooking but any help would be appreciated
<ollehar> why is my mouse pointer gone everytime after screenblank?
<xubuntu78w> help
<knome> !ask | xubuntu78w
<ubottu> xubuntu78w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu78w> please how to format a pendrive on Xubuntu 14?
<knome> format to what?
<xubuntu78w> a simple format
<knome> you can install gparted and format with it (be careful not to format your hard drives)
<xubuntu78w> In Ubuntu, is possible with rigt click of mouse but in a Xubuntu is not
<knome> xubuntu is not ubuntu
<xubuntu78w> Gpartet is in repository?
<knome> gparted. yes.
<knome> or "GNOME partition editor"
<xubuntu78w> Tanks
<xangua> I always thought it was gnu partition!!
<Alexfrench> hello all
<Spass> hello
<xubuntu-user> Hi everybody
<knome> hello
<xubuntu-user> Is somebody get "issues" with alsamixer ?...
<xubuntu-user> I explain myself
<knome> why are you not using pavucontrol?
<xubuntu-user> Yes I get it
<xubuntu-user> Do I have to uninstall alsamixer ?
<knome> why would you?
<xubuntu-user> Don't know...
<knome> pavucontrol is installed by default on xubuntu
<xubuntu-user> Yes
<knome> it's the default volume control
<knome> is there a reason why you can't use that?
<xubuntu-user> But... Is it normal when I start my laptop, I don't get sound in the speaker by defaut ?
<knome> not necessarily, but how is that related to alsamixer?
<xubuntu-user> To get sound through the speaker, I have to unmute "Headphone"
<xubuntu-user> in alsamixer
<knome> so could you unmute it in pavucontrol?
<knome> i'm asking this to figure out if it's related to alsamixer at all or not
<xubuntu-user> No I can't in pavucontrol
<xubuntu-user> Only in alsamixer
<knome> okay, and which xubuntu version are you using?
<xubuntu-user> I'm using 16.04
<xubuntu-user> xenial
<xubuntu-user> When I get sound through speakers, if i plug my headphone in... I get sound through headphones, but if I plug out... There's no sound :(
<xubuntu-user> I've to run alsamixer to unmuted it
<xubuntu-user> I was asking me if it was normal
<xubuntu-user> Or a bug
<knome> how did you figure out you can do that from alsamixer?
<xubuntu-user> yes
<knome> that answer didn't make sense...
<knome> did you read the question?
<xubuntu-user> cause when I plug out my headphone, "headphone" in alsamixer give me 00 and MM (mute)
<knome> so how did you figure alsamixer shows you that?
<xubuntu-user> sorry
<xubuntu-user> I read this on faq
<knome> okay
<xubuntu-user> Is there anybody that have this "problem" ?
<xubuntu-user> Is it possible that's related to my sound card ?
<knome> laptop?
<knome> it's possibly a hardware-related issue, yes
<xubuntu-user> yes
<xubuntu-user> laptop
<xubuntu-user> Ok
<xubuntu-user> I just fed up to do it manually
<xubuntu-user> Well... I believe I will forced to do it like this :(
<knome> have you filed a bug?
<xubuntu-user> yes
<xubuntu-user> No
<knome> sigh
<xubuntu-user> Sorry yes
<xubuntu-user> here --> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155871
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 155871 in Sound(ALSA) "No sound from speakers on Asus EeePC 1011PX (Codec: Realtek ALC269VB)" [Normal,New]
<xubuntu-user> I'm still waiting :)
<knome> it's assigned, so there you go
<padgaland> Ok I am having issues with the ISO
<xubuntu-user> hoping i'll figure out a solution one day
<xubuntu-user> With the ISO ?
#xubuntu 2016-09-10
<xubuntu-user> (padgaland) You're talking to me ?
<padgaland> no to the room
<xubuntu-user> ok ;)
<knome> padgaland, maybe tell us what kind of issues...
<padgaland> I downloaded the iso from a torrent as well as straight from the mirror, I used universal usb installer to make a loadable usb and it just wont load
<padgaland> I have loaded other ubuntu flavors the exact same way
<padgaland> no problems
<padgaland> It sometimes gets to the gui loading screen then it says its miising a file and goes to a terminal like screen
<xubuntu-user> Thanks for answers
<padgaland> other times it just doesnt boot from the stick and the hard drive takes over and loads windows
<xubuntu-user> padgaland, have you try unetbootin ?
<padgaland> unetbootin?
<xubuntu-user> To make create you usb booting
<padgaland> ill try it
<xubuntu-user> ok
<xubuntu-user> With which software you did it ?
<xubuntu-user> usb-creator ?
<xubuntu-user> Ok guys... Wish you a good night ;)
<padgaland> yup
<padgaland> I got a newish lenovo that i was trying different flavors on
<padgaland> The only two that I couldnt get to work was Xubuntu and open Suse
<uzrnm> Can't connect to a Wi-Fi network on 16.04.1. Anyone knows a solution to this problem, which was initially present 3 months ago, when they first rolled out the 16.04?
<uzrnm> Can't connect to a Wi-Fi network on 16.04.1. Anyone knows a solution to this problem, which was initially present 3 months ago, when they first rolled out the 16.04?
<padgaland> Ok just tried to load xubuntu again using unetbootin as the iso stick creator same issue
<padgaland> This time i left the error and terminal thing open
<padgaland> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<UQlev> padgaland: you don't need unetbutin to create live-usb
<UQlev> padgaland: just use dd
<UQlev> padgaland: dd if=ubuntuXXX.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
<padgaland> im using windows
<padgaland> to create the live-usb
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> weird problem, as usual..lol
<glitchd> i use my tv as my monitor and select the hdmi output for the audio.
<glitchd> that works but whenever the screen goes to sleep or the screen saver kicks on, the sound is reverted back to the analog output
<glitchd> any ideas why, or how to stop/fix this?
<wongbae> Ub
<wongbae> Halo
<wongbae> Help me
<wongbae> Plesse
<wongbae> Jb
<wongbae> Josss
<wongbae> Sepi
<wongbae> Ggg
<wongbae> Inglis
<wongbae> ?
<xubuntu69w> hi
<laserlevi> Hello
<laserlevi> I need some help installing xubuntu 16.04 on an older laptop
<xubuntu52w> hi everybody, I hope someone can help me with the issue here. I have no internet and the Network Manager is no longer working after a crashed upgrade on Ubuntu 14 to 15. Can someone advise here?
<xubuntu52w> Many thanks
<quantibility> hello, my gmusic browser is playing static. or a feedback sounding crap.. anyone help?
<knome> change the track
<quantibility> plays on all songs
<quantibility> plays the static on all songs..
<knome> on a more serious note, it's likely not gmusicbrowser that is causing this issue... what happens if you play some sounds on some other software?
<quantibility> yeah its fine, your right it is knome
<quantibility> so
<quantibility> is there a help channel for that?
<knome> go to settings, then tab audio and select a difference output
<knome> that might help, though the auto detected one should work
<quantibility> hmm
<quantibility> alright ill give that shot..
<quantibility> ok, it give me and error and won't change back from the HDMI output to the laptop speakers
<quantibility> anyway to change it manually?
<quantibility> just keeps going back the hdmi
<quantibility> hold on let me unplug hdmi
<quantibility> unplugged and tried to changing it from hdmi to laptop speakers and still.. the same issue, it won't just change
<knome> changing what where?
<quantibility> From HDMI output to laptop speaker output
<knome> where?
<knome> volume control?
<quantibility> yeah in volume control i swtiched from HDMI to bult-in audio... from the laptop speakers
<knome> ok, let me rephrase... go to the
<knome> *gmusicbrowser* settings
<quantibility> yeah i did, but it took a few times of messing with it
<quantibility> it works now
<knome> ok
<quantibility> from some reason going from built-in to hdmi causes the mess up
<quantibility> wow, had this problem for a over a week.. thanks guys
<knome> np
<quantibility> dude, the auto detect option is the issue, i left it on pulse audio, it swtiches fine to HDMI
<quantibility> weird
<xubuntu10w> just installed xubuntu first time - tiny bit surprised to see no irc client included. anyone recommend native irc client? xchat?
<ochosi> xubuntu10w: pidgin does an ok job
<ochosi> that's why we dropped xchat
<xubuntu10w> pidgin? isnt that IM?
<pleia2> it does IRC as well
<pleia2> can also look at hexchat (xchat isn't well maintained)
<xubuntu10w> thanks: im going to try to connct using pidgin
<xubuntu10w> test 1
<chuckmcm> sigh, ok my Xfcedesktop process now has consumed 16GB of ram, *again* and so I'm rebooting. Is this a known issue?
<ochosi> chuckmcm: you can also just kill xfdesktop and it should be restarted
<ochosi> sounds like there's a huge leak
<ochosi> note that xfdesktop only draws the wallpaper and icons on the desktop
#xubuntu 2016-09-11
<chuckmcm> which is kind of odd ochosi in terms of memory leaks
<chuckmcm> since restarting it, at 12:03 my time (now 17:10 mytime so 5 hours) it is up to 3.6g memory.
<glitchd> when i make a selection with a single click in the software center, the description of the program is in light green with a white background, making it super difficult to read. i have fixed this before but cannot figure out what to change in the gtkrc file of the theme im using, any pointers? and i dont want to change the theme..
<glitchd> how can i trace a certain text color back through the gtkrc file?
<chuckmcm> hmmm, looks like systemd is causing the memory leak it keeps sending xfdesktop messages (which aren't being freed by xfdesktop)
<chuckmcm> Ok, and now the plot thickens, for some reason systemd is sending everything I type into the address bar of firefox, to the xfdesktop process.
<chuckmcm> That seems a bit odd doesn't it?
<chuckmcm> I'm sitting on an strace(1) of the xfdesktop process and I can watch the characters appear when I type them in firefox.
<chuckmcm> It isn't sending my chats from Quassel though.
<chuckmcm> Also sending mouse heatmaps apparently. move the mouse into the window of the browser, get a message.
<glitchd> lol so i found the answer to my own problem by rewording my search terms...
<glitchd> @define-color selected_bg_color #4B97C4;
<glitchd> adding that to the gtkrc of my theme gave the selection a blue backgroud and white text
<diego_> Hi!
<diego_> I don't know if someone asked it yet.
<diego_> is there any problem with GPG signatures?
<diego_> i'm trying to update my system and i get some gpg errors from oficial repositories
<diego_> Err:6 http://apt.insynchq.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<diego_>   Las siguientes firmas no fueron válidas: KEYEXPIRED 1473479811  KEYEXPIRED 1473479811
<diego_> there are move expired key errors, but it gives an idea about what happens
<diego_> more*
<Pointblank> Hi, how would you open a thunar window by a command from a script with defined dimensions?
<knome> Pointblank, i don't think thunar takes geometry parameters, but you might want to look at (g)devilspie
<Pointblank> Ty knome, checking that. :)
<choki> knome = kde + gtk!
<choki> knome = kde + gnome
<choki> knome - gnome = kde
<knome> choki, please.
<choki> :D
<Guest60624> hi
<Guest60624> gma 500 isn't supported?
<Guest60624> no one could help me?
<aliahsan365> who i can install geany
<aliahsan365> ?
<bazhang> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.27-1 (xenial), package size 1031 kB, installed size 3116 kB
<bazhang> sudo apt install geany   aliahsan365
#xubuntu 2017-09-04
<Guest83078> hello, I just installed xubuntu 17.04. Why is the Software Centre so slow?
<Guest83078> it is really too slow.
<Chetan> anyone :/
<Chetan> :( :( :( :( :(
<Guest83078> Chetan, you have any clue?
<Guest83078> which place are you from?
<Chetan> I am from India
<Guest83078> which place in India?
<Chetan> Jabalpur
<Guest83078> ok
<Chetan> I need some help regarding xubuntu =(
<Guest83078> I also.
<Chetan> :( :(
<Guest83078> Just installed xubuntu 17.04
<Guest83078> software centre is pathetically slow.
<Chetan> I installed xubuntu but my internet (wired) is not being detected.
<Chetan> I installed xubuntu 16.04
<Guest83078> i had to install all the packages through synaptic package manager.
<Guest83078> I am new to linux.
<Chetan> yes but I can't do it because my internet is not working in xubuntu
<Guest83078> ok
<Chetan> where r u from?
<Guest83078> I don't have any clue, since I to am new here.
<Chetan> I am also new here
<Guest83078> ok
<Guest83078> which other operating system are you using now?
<redblade7> i dont even bother with software center
<redblade7> i always use synaptic
<linux_explore> hello, why does Xubuntu 17.04 stop responding frequently?
<linux_explore> I am forced to manually reset my laptop.
<linux_explore> is this not an appropriate channel for xubuntu support?
<BlackBit017> Hello everyone! I've got a newbie question ;) Does anybody know how much disk space xubuntu-core requires? Thinking of installing it on a ThinClient with only 2GB of SSD disk space.
<BlackBit017> Figured it out by installing on a VM. Takes about 2.5 GB of space, with just a few necessary programs. Thanks anyways and have a nice day everyone.
<foca_> I'm using xubuntu 16.04 and I was checking in logs application is getting this error "Lightdm" "PAM adding faulty module: pam_kwallet5.so". Anyone could help me solve this ? thanks.
<Irrelium> Which packages should I remove from xubuntu to completely disable networking support?
<well_laid_lawn> Irrelium:  you can blacklist the kernel modules for your network devices
<Irrelium> That's a good idea
<adrian_1908> If I want to report issues in the 17.10 preview, where would I best do this? The regular Ubuntu bugs launchpad, or some place more specific?
#xubuntu 2017-09-05
<krytarik> adrian_1908: Just the usual, yes.
<adrian_1908> Ok, thanks!
<Unit193> Just wondering, what'd you hit?
<adrian_1908> Unit193: The Whisker button doesn't trigger anymore when I'm in the bottom-corner of the screen (bottom-left in my case). It flickers. Favourites within the Whisker menu are hard to re-order, as they immediately drop when I try to drag&drop them. I think the two are related.
<Unit193> Ah I see, not a package I really use.
<xubuntu46d> help
<xubuntu46d> join
<xubuntu46d> canyou help me?
<flocculant> xubuntu46d: just ask the question - if anyone can help they will
<xubuntu46d> help
<xubuntu46d> ???
<xubuntu85i> Vietnamese here, people?
<xubuntu37w> why touchpad is not working after clean install?
#xubuntu 2017-09-06
<apurv> Hi guys
<apurv> I'm writing a script and using it to send a notification using notify-send to display notifications. I'm unable to reduce the icon size displayed in the notification. I guess the icon size it's displaying is 32x32, while I'd like to cut it to 16x16. Is there any option in notify-send which can allow me to select the dimension of the displayed icon, or I'll need to change the image file itself?
<tobiasBora> Hello,
<tobiasBora> I don't know whx bit un xUbuntu 16.04, I can't suspend my laptop when I close the Lid, but it works when I type "sudo pm-suspend"
<tobiasBora> how can I set up the "close lid" action se that it uses pm-suspcnd ?
<ssarah> can i send the same command to several terminals in the xfce terminal?
<genii> !info mssh
<ubottu> mssh (source: mssh): tool to administrate multiple servers at once. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-1.1 (zesty), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ssarah> ty
<ssarah> but that's not the same easy it?
<ssarah> i might as well use ansible for that
<jojero> hi anyone got this problem? the nvidia x server wont run
<jojero> I already install microcode and nvidia through "additional drivers"
<Guest46479> Hi im installed xubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64,but how can i connect to the wifi? Am i must download or install something?
<Guest46479> before im used ubuntu 16.04 and wifi work fine but my laptop had 100% cpu ussage with youtube ;p
<Guest46479> shall i install older version?
<knome> it should work
<knome> you can help potential volunteers by telling us which wifi hardware you are using etc.
<Guest46479> wifi hardware? what is on your mind? My laptop? My Wifi card? My router?
<knome> the wifi card - or whatever form it comes in
<Guest46479> Intel 82562GT 10/100  Broadcom 802.11b/g
<Guest46479> its Hp 550
<Guest46479> (the laptop)
<Guest46479> and xubuntu is installed dual-boot(?) with windows 7
#xubuntu 2017-09-07
<xubuntu42i> hello world
<xubuntu42i> this is  a new installation for my pc... ^^
<xubuntu42i> thanks for xubuntu team :D
<klys> so, the .iso did a kernel panic trying to mount root
<klys> v32itas, which .iso image did you download?
<klys> it's probably the default, just guessing, for regular install on i386
<klys> the mount panic was in qemu-system-i386
<xubuntu90i> fuck you
<mike_papa> Hello. My xubuntu 16.04 does this when waking up from sleep: https://i.imgur.com/S0NQ8IT.png  Apps in background work (I can use them with keyboard only). Cursor is "busy" around gray window, and regular arrow on it. Gray rectangle seems to be leftover after login window, or power off/logout/suspend window. Any ideas how to deal with it?
<mike_papa> gray window = bright rectangle in the middle
<dano2> hi, skype won't install. I followed the instructions
<dano2> the first time, it was installing fine but then said some packages couldn't be installed and then I didn't find skype in the menu
<dano2> i tried again and then it say skype package not found
#xubuntu 2017-09-08
<Bret__> Hey I have a quick question, I'm in the middle of installing xubuntu and I have a slider for xubuntu and my files
<Bret__> How much space do I give zubuntu?
<Bret__> It's a 200gb partition
<pmjdebruijn> hey, does anybody here know any documentation on how to create a custom ubuntu based distro
 * pmjdebruijn knows of the various remastering tools
<pmjdebruijn> and vague about live-build
<pmjdebruijn> I was just wondering whether there is a more standard approach
<well_laid_lawn> !rollyourown
<pmjdebruijn> bot not there?
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<well_laid_lawn> there is no !rollyourown
<ilker> hi, I've just installed xubuntu (16.04.3 LTS), apt-get update didn't work, I solved it by purging/re-installing libappstreamer3, then upgraded the whole system (apt upgrade) and now I got a kernel panic after X started
<ilker> I was getting kernel panic before upgrading packages though, but now I got a kernel panic if I restart X (e.g. CTRL+ALT+L causes kernel panic)
<ilker> hmm, I think I've got it, I've got this card as discrete gpu: Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265]
<ilker> in live installation, lspci -v output was different, now I got a "!!! Unknown header type 7f" in lspci
<xubuntu78i> hola
<pmjdebruijn> ilker: i'm just thinking out loud, but you might try installling from 16.04.1, this will get you an older kernel, which may not have the regression you're facing
<pmjdebruijn> assuming it's a regression
<ngomes> hi ! xubuntu and connecting iphone with ifuse ? looks like its installed ? does it work well ?
#xubuntu 2017-09-09
<adrian_1908> Hey, anyone else still having the bug where no wallapers are listed if you go the Desktop settings (e.g. Right-click -> Desktop Settings…)?
#xubuntu 2017-09-10
<fatihk> hello
<pippuccio76> hi i have a problem to install xubuntu 16.04 on netbook
<pippuccio76> i have this problem :  grafic initializazion failed  error seting up gfxboot
<username_> hi
<username_> bye
<savolla> hello all!!
<kostis> msg isasten malakes
<kostis> exit
<kostis> isasten malakes
<RudyValencia> Hi, so I'm trying to install xubuntu 17.04.3 in a VMware guest with UEFI and when I reboot I get a grub> prompt, why doesn't it boot?
<RudyValencia> (the partitions created are: 512MB EFI System Partition, 2GB swap, rest of disk XFS mounted to /)
<RudyValencia> oops 16.04.3 rather
#xubuntu 2018-09-03
<Mark-Potter> Hi how do you get xubuntu to actually connect to a wifi network automatically instead of having to do it manually everytime (which is ridiculous when your parents often use the computer and are complete noobs but I diress)
<Mark-Potter> Sorry if I come across as a bit anti-Linux I'm not trying to be at all!
<Rtfsc8> sudo groupadd tomcat && sudo useradd -g tomcat -s /usr/sbin/nologin tomcat && sudo su - tomcat -c '/usr/local/tomcat/bin/startup.sh'
<Rtfsc8> why the terminal show "this account is currently not available."
<ForDummies> does anybody know about a problem with Launchpad?  I can't use it.
<ForDummies> I guess nobody's got eyes on.  I gotta reboot. BBIAB
#xubuntu 2018-09-04
<StupidDanbo> how do I install the previous version of Wine? I'm using this command: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-staging=3.14.0~bionic
<StupidDanbo> and I get E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<StupidDanbo> so I searched for how to fix that. and ran sudo dpkg --configure -a and sudo apt-get install -f
<StupidDanbo> which did nothing. but the 2nd command told me to run sudo apt autoremove
<StupidDanbo> but that still didn't help
<n-iCe> hi
<StupidDanbo> why did updating from Xubuntu version 16 to 18 make my audio button now sometimes mute when I click it while it didn't before? Is there a way to fix that?
<StupidDanbo> I don't know what it's called, but the volume setting icon on the border of my desktop. when I click it, the menu it opens has mute underneath the cursor by default, so it often mutes instead of letting me adjust volume. really annoying when I'm trying to change it while listening to something.
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> never a good idea to update system dist-upgrade I mean.
<n-iCe> I have always made a clean install.
<knome> (fwiw, dist-upgrade doesn't mean upgrading to another version...)
<StupidDanbo> is there a way to fix this?
<StupidDanbo> this UI design mistake
<n-iCe> are not you using the third mouse wheel button?
<n-iCe> or the middle button when click the icon?
<n-iCe> because if you do, it is supposed to mute
<StupidDanbo> left mouse click. but sometimes it double-clicks.
<StupidDanbo> which means the menu comes up and it clicks mute.
<knome> if you are talking about the soundmenu (in the indicator plugin), then i can't say i have the same bug; the menu shouldn't (and doesn't) even open on top of the panel
<StupidDanbo> hm. I see I can use scrollwheel over it. I guess that's... faster if I'm making a more minor adjustment. might not be faster if I want to jump from 50% to 100%, but I dunno.
<StupidDanbo> really? I guess I'm cursed then.
<StupidDanbo> does it open below the ... taskbar or whatever that shortcut bar is called?
<knome> panel?
<knome> i have the panel on the bottom of the screen
<knome> but i tried with it on the top as well, still doesn't open on top
<knome> and never (should) have for me
<StupidDanbo> if it was on top, how could it open on top? there's nothing above the panel when the panel is on the top.
<knome> i mean top like Z-index top
<StupidDanbo> you mean it opens right below the top panel, or right above the bottom panel?
<knome> right below
<knome> of course
<knome> but does not overlap
<StupidDanbo> why does mine not work like that?
<knome> that's a good question.
#xubuntu 2018-09-06
<n-iCe> hi
<Stek_Turku> Hi all.... i have HP 250 G3 and Xubuntu 18.04 LTS... yesterday evening my WiFi had stopped to work and this morning i have turned on my pc and the WiFi adapter (hw) was disappeared from nm and also it is not present in the output cmmand ifconfig and lshw... it is a realtek rt3290
<Stek_Turku> i remember that yesterday evening with lswh i have illegal vendor ID on my WiFi adapter
<pmjdebruijn> Stek_Turku: are you sure you didn't accidentally pushed the WiFi killswitch?
<pmjdebruijn> most laptops have one
<Stek_Turku> pmjdebruijn: i press it but it never didn't work... the led is always on and now if i press it (Fn+F12) it doesn't work... it happen nothing
<Stek_Turku> i don't think that it worked only yesterday evening
<Stek_Turku> sorry i disconnected...
<ilias_gr> Hi all. I just cleanly install on a notebook with an Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2840  @ 2.16GHz with 4 gb ram the new 18.04.1 distro and I realized that in idle position the system needs 570 mb ram without any application open. On the other hand on an another notebook with exactly the same hardware's configuration (an Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2840  @ 2.16GHz with 4 gb ram) with 16.04.5 on idle position needs only 270 ram approximately. I ch
<ilias_gr> ecked 'Session and Start up' and both systems have the same autostart applications. Does new distro need more ram to run or do I have to make any other configuration to reduce the ram the new system needs ?
<ilias_gr> Hi all. I just cleanly install on a notebook with an Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2840  @ 2.16GHz with 4 gb ram the new 18.04.1 distro and I realized that in idle position the system needs 570 mb ram without any application open. On the other hand on an another notebook with exactly the same hardware's configuration (an Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2840  @ 2.16GHz with 4 gb ram) with 16.04.5 on idle position needs only 270 ram approximately. I ch
<ilias_gr> ecked 'Session and Start up' and both systems have the same autostart applications. Does new distro need more ram to run or do I have to make any other configuration to reduce the ram the new system needs ?
<ilias_gr> any idea why I am having more startup memory consumed, on xfce, between bionic and xenial using exactly the same systems?
#xubuntu 2018-09-07
<MarissaO> Is xubuntu going to be using wayland for 18.10?
<brainwash> MarissaO: no
<Spass> afaik Lubuntu is aiming for 20.10 to include Wayland as default, I guess that's a reasonable date for Xubuntu too, but no offcial date yet
<Unit193> 'reasonable' depends, xfwm4 has zero support and no efforts pushed towards it.  Furthermore, Xfce is modular and wayland...Doesn't like that.
<Unit193> (To oversimplify)
<MarissaO> Ok good thank you. Not a fan of wayland at all just yet
<Spass> I'm on NVIDIA, so Wayland is not an option for me now, so I'm not even thinking about it, and yeah, "reasonable" was probably a bad word to use
<Spass> I should say "I don't know, but definitely not soon" :)
#xubuntu 2018-09-08
<oleks> Hi, I installed Xubuntu with harddisk encryption, but the screen asking for the passphrase on boot has lowest possible screen brightness - where can I adjust this?
<brainwash> oleks: this could work https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/117101/how-to-set-laptop-screen-brightness-just-after-boot-with-full-disk-encryption
<xfusr> hello
<Spass> hello xfusr
<xfusr> is there any way to turn on palm rejection in xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2018-09-09
<Andrio> If a PC has an SSD and three HDDs connected, `ls /dev/sd*` should show them all, right?
<flocculant> Andrio: it does here
<Andrio> mm
<Andrio> On this thing it's showing only /dev/sda and /dev/sda1, which is the flash drive I booted off of.
<flocculant> Andrio: fdisk shows them all?
<Andrio> Nope. That only shows /dev/loop0 and /dev/sda
<Andrio> Also the drives don't seem to spin up when I turn on the computer.
<flocculant> well that'll be why they aren't showing up - check hardware - check they're visible in bios etc
<Andrio> I'm trying to work out how to do that... it's trying to boot before the display turns on
 * Andrio mashes all the F keys.
<flocculant> oh that's fun ... try all the favourites - maybe try the pause button
<flocculant> and of course mash all the F keys :p
<flocculant> and Del
<flocculant> and I've seen some where Enter ...
<Andrio> So there are two SATA3 ports and four SATA2 ports, and the BIOS thinks only one has anything (the DVD drive) connected.
<flocculant> so that's the why then ... I would first off - unplug them all and reconnect - check there's no crud anywhere. I would also be wondering about the power - assuming DVD is using the old school power connector
<Andrio> SSD works when transplanted into my other PC using the existing cables from that PC
<flocculant> ok - so check the non-functioning cables in the other PC - prove/disprove those
<Andrio> Turns out the SATA power cables weren't actually connected to the power supply.
<flocculant> ...
<flocculant> :D
<Andrio> heh?
<flocculant> that's good then
<Andrio> I guess so, yeah.
<flocculant> well it could have been nasty ;)
<Andrio> The drives seem to be part of a RAID.
<Andrio> In a desktop PC
<Andrio> Trying to see whether I can look at the data on it
#xubuntu 2019-09-02
<Bish> does the xubuntu livecd boot without graphicscard?
<Mathom> Hello all! I installed Xubuntu on my new laptop. It detects my external monitor, but in display settings shows it as disabled, and I cannot use it. Could anyone help me with this?
<diogenes_> Mathom, try to configure via xrandr and xorg.
<Mathom> I'm not quite familiar with that. Is there a one liner, or tutorial I could follow? (started googling, not sure which are relevant for me)
<well_laid_lawn> start with   xrandr -q   in a terminal ans see how X reports the displays
<well_laid_lawn> Mathom:  ↑
<Mathom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6mnQb22QMt/
<well_laid_lawn> xrandr –output eDP –mode 1920×1080 –output HDMI-1-1 –mode 1920×1080 –right-of LVDS
<well_laid_lawn> Mathom:  ↑
<well_laid_lawn> should be close to what's needed
<Mathom> LVDS should be eDP, right?
<Mathom> I get this: xrandr: Configure crtc 4 failed
<well_laid_lawn> yes
<well_laid_lawn> xrandr –output eDP –mode 1920×1080 –output HDMI-1-1 –mode 1920×1080 –right-of eDP
<Mathom> I still get the same error :\
<well_laid_lawn> Mathom:  paste all what happens when you run that command
<Mathom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2jCqqgmcmp/ (also added verbose for more info)
<xubuntu15w> i changed password to a random password and did not note it down
<xubuntu15w> fortunately disabled req at login
<diogenes_> xubuntu15w, there are so many guides on the internat about how to change the forgotten password.
<well_laid_lawn> Mathom:  good idea with the verbose switch. looks like the two monitors have different refresh rates available
<well_laid_lawn> eDP only has 120 and hdmi-1-1 has no 120
<xubuntu15w> ok i will search
<sbb> Hello?
<Guest51827> I have a question.  I'm considering installing the new Xubuntu 18.04.3.  Does that come with a Linux 5.0 kernel?  Or is it just Ubuntu 18.04.3 which got the Linux 5.0 kernel?
<Mathom> well_laid_lawn are the refresh rates the problem?
<well_laid_lawn> Mathom:  that's my guess from the verbose output
<tomreyn> Guest51827: the kernel is the same on all flavours on the same architecture.
<Mathom> well_laid_lawn is there anything I can do to fix it?
<KiritsuguZ> hi all! installing Xubuntu on a CF-31 now. I do not have any computing or programming or linux (less Android OS) background, so any tips would be awesome. cheers!
<fiet> Don't eat yellow snow
<user1397> hello, is there talk of adding a minimal option during installation time for 19.10? (like the way Ubuntu and Kubuntu have in their Ubiquity installers)
<donofrio> where do I go for xfce4.14 aarch64/rpi4b workstation desktop image of this goodness?
<xubuntu66w> hi ! is there a hash sum function to check the xubuntu isos ?
<user1397> @xubuntu66w you can use any of the mirror lists for the sha256 sums such as https://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/19.04/release/
<donofrio> user1397, any sd images for raspberry pi 4b's and xfce4.14 with perhaps kernel 5.3?
<user1397> @donofrio I don't know, sorry
<GambitDeclined> Hi all, I'm moving my xubuntu from my extended partition to the primary. What are the next steps? One site says to just reboot. I'm deleting Mint from the primary partition and want to use the entire disk for xubuntu. Thanks.
<user1397> @gambitdeclined I assume your disk has a msdos/MBR partition table?
<user1397> if you erase mint it might erase mint's grub, and therefore could leave you at a grub command prompt without any boot options.  At that point, you could run something like supergrub rescue ISO from a usb key and try to fix your grub to be able to boot into xubuntu
<GambitDeclined> user1397 Good question about msdos/MBR. It has been a very long time since I have done this. I'm in the live the xubuntu live disk now. One moment.
<GambitDeclined> Heh! Just rebooted and am looking at it using Gparted. It set the flag from the old partition to the new and booted from it. Don't remember it being that easy. Thanks.
<GambitDeclined> user1397 Yeah, it wasn't that easy. I'll burn supergrub if I can't get update-grub to work for me.
<user1397> @gambitdeclined supergrub has always worked great for me
<thaurwylth> Are there great basic differences between Xubuntu and Ubuntu Studio? (Asking because U.S. is an Xfce utilizer as well.)
<thaurwylth> I know that the low-latency kernel is obviously a difference.
<gnrp> thaurwylth: Depends on what you want to use it for
<Eickmeyer[m]> thaurwylth: there's a lot done under the hood for lower latency audio as well. Studio is more for professional art.
<GambitDeclined> user1397 Thanks, that worked like a champ -- and the best part is, I found use for my 125MB usb stick. :-)
<user1397> no prob! @gambitdeclined
#xubuntu 2019-09-03
<user1397> is there talk of adding a minimal option during installation time for 19.10? (like the way Ubuntu and Kubuntu have in their Ubiquity installers)
<Esbeeb> Xubuntu 18.04.3, freshly installed, does indeed come with a Linux 5.0 kernel.
<Bashing-om> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<appa> is there a way to install xubuntu to a drive without booting the iso?  I want to transplant the hardrive to a laptop but can't boot a usb on the laptop
<Andrio> Does the laptop have a CD drive?
<Andrio> Or a floppy drive?
<Andrio> I wonder whether it'll work if you just put a boot loader on the hard drive and stick it in
<appa> I think that would too, I went with build a VM and copying it to an image
<appa> But no,. No real media drive, best would be to have a netbook install but I always forget how to do that
<appa> I've got a weird fixation with keeping ancient hardware running...  this is a laptop I've had in storage for at least 10 years...
<alexitob2307> good afternoon, I am new to xubuntu I have a problem with the internet connection although it gives me a dynamic ip
<alexitob2307> somebody could help me
<diogenes_> !ask | alexitob2307
<ubottu> alexitob2307: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alexitob2307> (y)
#xubuntu 2019-09-04
<DarkTrick> hello
<DarkTrick> The upgrade to ubuntu 19.04 changed the height of my whisker menu button. Is there a way to adjust this?
<DarkTrick> And: is there a specific place to report minor introduced bugs (that weren't there in 18.10, but were introduced in 19.04)?
<ntnsndr[m]> Any chance that 19.10 will make it so xubuntu will start up properly while my VGA monitor is plugged in? I just get a blank screen.
<guiverc2> ntnsndr[m], I don't know, but i suspect your issue is related to a hardware quirk and thus machine specific.  The number of combinations of hardware we have is astronical, but being open-source we can peek-inside & adjust things to make it work perfectly for our own use cases
<Mark88> after upgrading to 16.04 (trying to get to 18.04) my desktop boots into xfce however when I click on file manager it returnes me with my old background and the whole desktop acts like unity or kind of a xfce-unity cross. anyone know how to fix this?
<Spass> Mark88, just a suggestion - maybe it's better to upgrade to 18.04 first and then try to solve all problems? did you use Unity before? maybe some Unity applications are in the session, you can try to delete unity related packages if you have installed any
<Mark88> no I was using xfce and it installed unity when I upgraded, now it will not let me upgrade to 18.04, it tells me it's there asks me if I want to, however it does nothing when I try.  I'm not savy enough to upgrade from the command line.
<Spass> well, you can use GUI Synaptic Package Manager ("sudo apt-get install synaptic" if you don't have it) and search for "unity" packages, try to remove them
<Spass> and about the CLI upgrade, you can try "sudo apt update", "sudo apt full-upgrade" and then "sudo do-release-upgrade" and see if there are any errors displayed
<Mark88> ok I'll try that...I think an upgrade might fix this...maybe lol
<Spass> it also might make it even worse :) good luck
<thran> Good evening. I'm sorry to report a problem that I have using Xubuntu on my laptop. Almost every time that I play YouTube videos, and very occasionally just while casually browsing the internet the system will hang. It has unfortunately become a feature of my experience on this laptop. I'm using 19.04 and the laptop is a ThinkPad T450.
<thran> Also, when my laptop sleeps the resumes I'm not presented with the display manager to login. I get around it by pressing Ctrl + Alt + F1 then Alt + F7. It's a workaround, but I think there's an issue here too. I'm not sure whether they are related.
<thran> Fortunately, I have another T450 in my house running Xub 18.04. It manifests neither of these issues.
<thran> I'd welcome any help or suggestions. Thanks in advance.
<Spass> hello thran, it also could be a hardware issue, like RAM or disk, and about that resume from sleep, my guess is that the "light-locker" is the culprit here
<Spass> do you have lock screen enabled in the "xfce4-power-manager-settings"?
<Spass> my solution on my laptop was replacing light-locker with gnome-screensaver, but some people prefer xscreensaver instead
<thran> Spass, my power manager settings screen has Lock Screen enabled for when the laptop lid is both plugged in and on battery
<Spass> yeah, so if you want to keep that function (screen locking) you should probably do the same as I did, remove light-locker and install something else
<Spass> or wait for 19.10 with xfce4-screensaver by default, instead of light-locker
<thran> I'd be only too happy to install xscreensaver and get back the charming old screensavers! I'll try that while I wait for 19.10, thanks.
<thran> Is there any way I could investigate the hanging issue, such as some logs I could check?
<Spass> you can check your /var/crash folder to see which apps caused some problems lately, and probably look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/syslog and ~/.xsession-errors files
<Spass> ThinkPads should also have some built-in diagnostic tools in the BIOS, to check the memory for example
<thran> Spass, I'll try those and see what they tell me.
#xubuntu 2019-09-05
<DarkTrick> since upgrading from 18.04 LTS to 19.04  I experience various bug-like behaviors. I can't tell exactly how to reproduce them, though. Is it worth stating them somewhere?
<DarkTrick> (like: display-backlight buttons have a huge delay (about 60 - 120 seconds); sound-control buttons dont work; redshift behavior became relative instead of absolute; firefox stop working arbitrarily; mouse menu won't react to mouseclicks; .... )
<DarkTrick> middle mouse button arbitrarily stopps working
<well_laid_lawn> DarkTrick:  in those situations I like to have   dmesg -w   running in a terminal to see if there's any errors mentioned
<DarkTrick> well_laid_lawn, thank you for your reply.  dmesg -w prints a large number of errors.
<DarkTrick> should I pastebin it here?
<DarkTrick> This one seems to appear regularly: [drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe A (start=648375 end=648376) time 1840 us, min 1073, max 1079, scanline start 983, end 1111
<DarkTrick> well_laid_lawn, I will try and check up on things dmesg tells. Thank you for giving me a direction
<DarkTrick> ubuntu 19.04 seemed to have introduced the feature [mouse-middle-click] => [insert]
<DarkTrick> is it possible to revert that behavior?
<DarkTrick> it seems to conflict with firefox's middle-click functionality (among other applications)
<DarkTrick> maybe it was just a hardware related issue. I will see over the next few days
<gnrp> DarkTrick: Uhm, that is very basic unix behaviour Oo
<gnrp> I mean, that is not newly introduced, the mouse buffer has been there for decades
<DarkTrick> gnrp, thank you for the reply. For not it looks like there was a problem with one of my mice, that started appearing exactly after I did the upgrade
<DarkTrick> opening the mouse fixed the problem.
<DarkTrick> ( I  was concerned, because even testing a second mosue (with the first one connected) didn't solve the situation)
<xubuntu32w> hello
<xubuntu32w> i need help
<knome> xubuntu32w, ask the question and maybe volunteers are able to assist
<xubuntu32w> just installed xubuntu and after this it went for a restart i pressed ok and screen freezed
<xubuntu32w> what can i do ?
<knome> which xubuntu version? what kind of hardware? old/new? laptop/desktop?
<xubuntu32w> 18.04.3 and the hardware hp pavilion gaming laptop model 15-cx0001nq
<Spass> xubuntu32w, screen froze before the restart?
<Spass> maybe you can force shutdown and try to boot into your installation
<Spass> you can also try to install it again, if it;s a fresh install, where did you get the ISO from? did you check the md5/sha sums? maybe the ISO is broken
<xubuntu32w> before instaling xubuntu i tried ubuntu and mint , same problem
<xubuntu32w> i searched online and i dont know but i think is from video card
<xubuntu32w> or something
<Spass> ah, so it's specific for Ubuntu-based and your hardware
<xubuntu32w> yes , my pc dont swalow the linux
<Spass> what I would try is to install Xubuntu from 18.04.1 ISO (it comes with an older kernel) or try with 19.04
<Spass> I assume you have NVIDIA card in that laptop?
<xubuntu32w> yes, i have
<Spass> from what I know some newer cards have problems on older drivers, for example GTX 1660 Ti
<xubuntu32w> i have a gtx 1050 ti
<Spass> so yeah, I would suggest you go with 18.04.1, then 19.04 and then… well, I have one different distro in mind but let's stick with Xubuntu for now :)
<Spass> but back to my first question, does it froze before restarting?
<Spass> maybe it's installed and you just need to boot it, maybe just the installer exit fails
<xubuntu32w> right after i pressed the ok button it freezed
<xubuntu32w> the curser went invisible
<Spass> yeah, so there are chances that it's installed
<Spass> what happens when you try to boot your system?
<Spass> (hold power button to shutdown your laptop, remove your installation USB/DVD and boot)
<xubuntu32w> work fine untill i login ,i press ok to log in and it freeze
<xubuntu32w> i did that
<Spass> ok, do you have network connection? you can try to install nvidia drivers from another tty
<xubuntu32w> yes i have
<Spass> ok, so when you're on the login screen go to tty2 using Ctrl+Alt+F2, login to your account there and run this command "sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390"
<xubuntu32w> how can i install those drivers ?
<Spass> boot your laptop to the graphical login screen but don't log in, try what I wrote above
<Spass> it should let you install the drivers from the text tty2 from your account
<alsen> I have apt updated my 18.4 xubuntu and after reboot my screen is black, connectin via ssh I see an xorg process on 100% CpU after killing this process I see graphic screen
<alsen> someone had the same problem ?
#xubuntu 2019-09-06
<JAK-Zero> hey, I recently switched from 18.04 to 19.04 and I'm having trouble setting the minimum width of window buttons in the top panel
<JAK-Zero> here's a screenshot of what I mean https://puu.sh/Ee0f4/2e771923e9.png
<JAK-Zero> I was able to set the minimum window button width via .gtkrc-2.0, as shown here https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/tasklist
<JAK-Zero> but that no longer works, I'm assuming that 19.04 uses gtk3
<JAK-Zero> I'm able to modify the window buttons through gtk.css, as shown here https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/theming
<JAK-Zero> but I don't know how to set the minimum width
<Spass> hello JAK-Zero, this thread should help - https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=13281
<JAK-Zero> ah, that worked perfectly, thanks for your help!
<Spass> great
<dns1001> Привет
<dns1001> Hello
<dns1001> Help me please
<dns1001> How to set up a touch screen on a tablet with ubuntu on atom 8350?
<dns1001> Is there anybody here?
<Alexx80> Hola tengo un problema con la pantalla, solo tengo una resolucion por defecto y no la puedo cambiar mi notebook tiene resolucion de 1280x800 y solo tengo disponible 640x480
<Alexx80> alguna solucion
<gnrp> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu30w> Hi, could someone help me with connecting xubuntu 18.04.3 to wifi ?
<SteveMcClellan> Hi there. I'm trying to configure my monitors on my Xubuntu 18.04.3 (64-bit) installation.
<SteveMcClellan> I have two 4k monitors and a 2k monitor that I wish to use to display an extremely wide desktop.
<SteveMcClellan> However, when I enter the display settings and configure the monitors horizontally, the right side of the rightmost monitor goes blank.
<SteveMcClellan> The mouse pointer will enter the blank area (as long as it's still pointing at a spot within the non-blank area).
<SteveMcClellan> Some tinkering suggests that anything to the right of 7680 horizontal pixels is blanked out.
<SteveMcClellan> If I rearrange the displays such that one is above the others (and, therefore, the full desktop is no more than 7680 pixels wide), all three monitors work perfectly.
<SteveMcClellan> A bunch of googling didn't give me any ideas.
<SteveMcClellan> Is there a maximum-desktop-width limit somewhere in the stack that I'm brushing up against, or is there some weird problem with my specific setup?
<lars_3> hello
<lars_3> my system is hung up on xubuntu logo
<lars_3> i tried to install nvidia proprietary driver
<lars_3> will this boot up take more time, is it normal ??
<saor> Shouldnt take any longer
<saor> What driver did you install and what method did you use?
<lars_3> Nvidia gefore 920 m
<lars_3> use the inbuilt method
<saor> Ah does this use hybrid switching bullshit?
<lars_3> guess so
#xubuntu 2019-09-07
<Bischoop> Hi
<gnrp> hi
<xubuntu36w> Question: if I install the 19.10 daily builds now, with it automatically progress/update to the Beta and finally the final release version? Or will I need to reinstall once the official release is out?
<xubuntu36w> with it => WILL it...
<Spass> xubuntu36w, no need to reinstall, it will use the same repos, so the same package versions
<Spass> so the progress will be automatic
<xubuntu36w> Spass: does that mean that any packages that might currently be present only for debugging, and removed in the final release, would also be removed in my installation come the final release? I.e. I won't end up with any redundant/left over packages once the release is out?
<xubuntu36w> Because I would like to end up in the exact same spot as if I would have done a new install (excluding any packages that I might install, of course...)
<Spass> I can't think of any packages that would be removed in the final release compared to the daily build
<Spass> said all that, nothing will give you 100% fresh state other than a fresh install
<xubuntu36w> That's good enough. I tried xfce 4.14 on Manjaro and was impressed by the improvements, but would like to run it on Xubuntu. Thanks for the help! :)
<Spass> you can run 4.14 even on 18.04
<Spass> but yeah, officially from 19.10
<xubuntu36w> how would I do that?
<Spass> there's a QA Staging PPA for 18.04 (and 19.04) with 4.14
<Spass> here - https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<Spass> and after adding it, simple "sudo apt full-upgrade" and reboot should do the trick
<Spass> but not everyone wants/likes to add additional PPAs
<xubuntu36w> So if I were to add that PPA to 19.04, what will happen to it once I upgrade to 19.10?
<Spass> well, the PPA will get disabled (normal procedure during the GUI release upgrade), and everything should work just fine
<xubuntu36w> So I can remove the PPA after the upgrade, and it will be as if I had done a vanilla upgrade from 19.04 -> 19.10?
<Spass> but I think adding PPA to the 19.04 just to get 4.14 one (or two) month before the 19.10 release is a little bit hasty, why not wait a bit?
<Spass> no, it may be not vanilla, some packages from that PPA that were installed/upgraded on 19.04 may be newer than those in the official 19.10 repos
<Spass> I didn't compare the versions tho, you may take a look here 1) https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/staging?field.series_filter=disco and here 2) https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xfce4&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<Spass> to compare
<Spass> (most packages should be the same I think)
<Spass> anyway, you have some options, I think everything that we talked about here is safe
<Spass> depends on your needs really
<xubuntu36w> Thanks, good to know. Then I will go with the daily builds instead. I could wait, or run something else in the meantime, but I'm curious to see if 4.14 runs equally well on Xubuntu as on Manjaro; e.g. there was no screen tearing out of the box, without any tweaks on my part, which is a first in my experience for xfce
<Spass> yeah, at this (late) stage 19.10 daily should work pretty good
<Spass> at least Xfce/Xubuntu stack seems stable, not sure what changes are the Ubuntu team planning before the final release, nothing major probably, so nothing should break
<Spass> well… the standard warning here is "don't expect 100% stability from the daily and beta builds"
<xubuntu36w> Duly noted :)
<xubuntu36w> Thanks again! Take care
<Spass> you too
#xubuntu 2019-09-08
<paul__> I'm using Ubuntu Studio. Can I ask a question in here? When I fire it up, I get some message that xfce4-panel isn't running. I click "execute" and I'm in. What ails it?
<paul__> There's something else to the message, but I'd have to log out and in again to get it. Something like I can't make changes. But, the changes I made before the last reboot are there, all saved.
<xubuntu55w> Hello
<xubuntu55w> I have installed Xubuntu with xrdp but when I log off the wifi disconnects. How to maintain the wifi connection at login screen?
<rud0lf> i think it may be in wifi connection settings in network manager to check "allow all users to use this connection"
<rud0lf> but i'm not 100% sure
<xubuntu55w> yes that was it! Thank you very much and have a great day!
#xubuntu 2020-08-31
<pikh> Thanks! I tried to follow instructions from https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-touchpad-not-working-linux/ and after entering "xinput list" command I got the following name for my touchpad in the list:  Atmel maXTouch Touchpad
<pikh> I must also add that it is actually possible to enable my touchpad but when I do so left click stops working both on mouse and on touchpad
<pikh> I assume that it's a driver problem but I do not know where to get the driver for Atmel maxTouch
<Bashing-om> pikh: A result from ' modinfo i2c_hid ' ?
<pikh> here's the result: filename:       /lib/modules/4.15.0-112-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/i2c-hid/i2c-hid.kolicense:        GPLauthor:         Benjamin Tissoires <benjamin.tissoires@gmail.com>description:    HID over I2C core driversrcversion:     45797A05BF90749FFCE4AAEalias:          acpi*:PNP0C50:*alias:          acpi*:ACPI0C50:*alias:
<pikh> i2c:hid-over-i2calias:          i2c:hiddepends:        hidretpoline:      Yintree:         Yname:           i2c_hidvermagic:       4.15.0-112-generic SMP mod_unload signat:         PKCS#7signer:         sig_key:        sig_hashalgo:   md4parm:           debug:print a lot of debug information (bool)
<Bashing-om> !paste | pikh
<ubottu> pikh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pikh> pikh@pikh-Celes:~$ modinfo i2c_hidfilename:       /lib/modules/4.15.0-112-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/i2c-hid/i2c-hid.kolicense:        GPLauthor:         Benjamin Tissoires <benjamin.tissoires@gmail.com>description:    HID over I2C core driversrcversion:     45797A05BF90749FFCE4AAEalias:          acpi*:PNP0C50:*alias:
<pikh> acpi*:ACPI0C50:*alias:          i2c:hid-over-i2calias:          i2c:hiddepends:        hidretpoline:      Yintree:         Yname:           i2c_hidvermagic:       4.15.0-112-generic SMP mod_unload signat:         PKCS#7signer:         sig_key:        sig_hashalgo:   md4parm:           debug:print a lot of debug information (bool)
<pikh> sorry again
<pikh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GNxy98K4Zc/here's command result. Sorry for not being able to figure the way to post it earlier
<pikh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GNxy98K4Zc/
<Bashing-om> pikh: Looking - It's all in that process of learning :P
<Bashing-om> pikh: Not sure what to make of the fact that the driver is not signed. what shows ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-libinput ' ?
<pikh> the problem is I got result in Russian since this is the default language of the system. How can I change the language of the terminal?
<pikh> but it says that there's some error
<Bashing-om> pikh: ' LANG=C;dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-libinput ' .
<pikh> thanks!
<pikh> here's the output:
<pikh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZBsn9rPy4N/
<Bashing-om> pikh: Looks good - the leading "ii" says desired state == (i)nstalled and the status is (i)nstalled. what happens ' sudo modprobe -r i2c_hid ; sudo modprobe i2c_hid ' ? does the touchpad then work ?
<pikh> so you expect me to use that command and then turn the touchpad on and see if leftclick is working?
<Bashing-om> pikh: Yep .
<pikh> so I used the command and result is the same. First it starts acting as if left click is constantly pressed and the it stops working
<pikh> permanently pressed*
<pikh> then it stops working*
<Bashing-om> pikh: Sorry - now above my skills set - perhaps others here can push this along .
<pikh> so I had to disable the touchpad using qwerty
<pikh> Thanks for trying anyway!
<Bashing-om> pikh: What release are you running ? maybe a later release will have the better support - try a live environment ?
<pikh> I thought about attempting to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 but decided not do do this yet, since I am afraid that it can get worse after the upgrade
<pikh> maybe you're right and I need to try liveusb
<Bashing-om> pikh: Try a liveUSB of 20.04 - from the live environment will not affect the present install.
<pikh> indeed the touchpad works on 20.04 under live usb. The problem is that sound does not. I fixed the problem with sound on 18.04 but do not remember how. Does anyone know if I upgrade to 20.04 can the problem with sound reoccur?
<Bashing-om> !sound | pikh
<ubottu> pikh: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bee> hi
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2020-09-01
<xu-help83w> Hi, can someone please help me
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xu-help83w> I am having troubles changing my screen resolution. Whenever, I change it to my desired resolution the screen goes black
<xu-help83w> Sorry I am new to Xubuntu
<diogenes_> xu-help83w, how you change it?
<xu-help83w> I know how to change it. But when I change my resolution to say 800 x 1280. My screen simply goes black
<xu-help83w> I am running xubuntu on an lenovo ideapad 2 in 1 laptop and tablet
<xu-help83w> after, I finished installed xubuntu. My screen was rotated horizontally
<xu-help83w> So I would like to fix it
<xu-help83w> Currently, my running 1280 x 800 resolution
<xu-help83w> Its just I would like my resolution to fit my whole screen
<xu-help83w> Currently, I have a small vertical screen and two black boxes side it
<diogenes_> xu-help83w, what GPU driver?
<xu-help83w> How do I find my gpu xubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> glxinfo?
<well_laid_lawn> lspci | grep VGA
<diogenes_> xu-help83w, lspci -k | grep -i -A 3 'vga\|3d\|2d' | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share url
<xu-help83w> Sorry I not sure what you mean by that. You will have to explain everything to me step by step
<pmjdebruijn> xu-help83w: execute that command in a terminal, the command will give you a URL, which you need to paste here
<xu-help83w> ok got it
<xu-help83w> https://termbin.com/x50d
<pmjdebruijn> ok. so that's nothing strange
<diogenes_> xu-help83w, now the following command: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<xu-help83w> https://termbin.com/a60p
<diogenes_> xu-help83w, ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | grep -i intel
<diogenes_> does it give any output?
<xu-help83w> it gave: intel_drv.so
<well_laid_lawn> from the X log    15.720] (II) modeset(0): Output DSI-1 using initial mode 800x1280 +0+0    says X thinks the screen is still rotated
<diogenes_> xu-help83w, ok now your system runs on oss drive called modesetting we can try to load intel driver.
<xu-help83w> sure, please lead the way
<diogenes_> pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<xu-help83w> yep got the root account
<diogenes_> got an empty doc?
<xu-help83w> yeh
<diogenes_> inthere paste the content of this link: https://dpaste.com/GCBVYG8FN
<xu-help83w> yeh, pasted it
<diogenes_> save, close and run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<xu-help83w> ok, it says "failed to save document no such file or directory exists"
<xu-help83w> Should I save as somewhere
<diogenes_> ah ok then close without saving and run the following:
<diogenes_> sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<diogenes_>  the content of this link: https://dpaste.com/GCBVYG8FN
<diogenes_> save, close and run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url
<xu-help83w> ok hopefully I did it correct
<xu-help83w> here is the link: https://termbin.com/i8fa
<diogenes_> all seems ok and now before you reoot, in case you got a black screen then write down or take a pic with your phone of the following steps to recover from the black screen:
<diogenes_> 1) hit ctrl+alt+f1
<diogenes_> 2) you gonna be asked to login so type in your username (hit enter), your password (hit enter)
<diogenes_> after you login run the following command: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<diogenes_> 3) type in: systemctl reboot (hit enter)
<diogenes_> that's it
<xu-help83w> ok, sweet
<diogenes_> you can now reboot
<xu-help83w> on it
<Xubutu> Hi, can someone please help me to rotate my screen. Currently, its horizontal/sideways.
<Xubutu> Even, on the login screen
